# Castaway Cay Private Cabanas



## BillO

We have scheduled a July 2010 cruise on the Wonder.  Will the private cabanas be available at that time?  Do these cabanas need to be reserved in advanced?  Is there any additional costs?


----------



## mmouse37

BillO said:


> We have scheduled a July 2010 cruise on the Wonder.  Will the private cabanas be available at that time?  Do these cabanas need to be reserved in advanced?  Is there any additional costs?



Supposed to be ready by next summer but no actual date yet.  Also, reports were that they will have an additional cost and need to be reserved...how the process works has not yet been announced, as far as I know.

Here is a little info on them

08/30/09
Disney's Castaway Cay set for expansion 

With the upcoming expansion of the Disney Cruise Line, the company wants to make sure that Castaway Cay is ready for the influx of visitors. The 1,000 acre island paradise will be getting an upgrade, set to be done by next summer. Some of the items on the agenda are a bigger family beach, more water sports, another restaurant and 20 private cabanas.

The family beach is currently 1,000 feet and will be expanded by 700 feet. Disney wants guests to have the opportunity to spread out and is hoping the expanded beach will allow them to do so. Another tram stop will be added further down the coastline, along with a new restaurant and shops. Also in the works are two new corkscrew slides and two new play areas with water features.

MJ


----------



## Pansy

*I look forward to these so much. Kind of like having your own little piece of the island. On HAL's Half moon cay their cabanas are 299.00 for the day. Very nice, comes with snacks, fruit, drinks, water toys, shower/mist, ac.......etc. You can upgrade to a butler if wanted. I hope DCL will do something on this order 

*


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

BillO said:


> We have scheduled a July 2010 cruise on the Wonder.  Will the private cabanas be available at that time?  Do these cabanas need to be reserved in advanced?  Is there any additional costs?



I think the price will be circa $600 a day, there is a chance it will be slightly cheaper, but if you look at the Disney Water parks they have reserved areas for $250.

I think suite customers will be able to get concierge to reserve them in advance, not sure if apart from that they are first come first served, or booked like a shore trip in advance.


----------



## n0pa

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> I think the price will be circa $600 a day.



I don't see Disney charging $600 a day for these. Maybe with all the additions (food, butler, drinks, etc..) it will top out at $600. That is WAY too much for an entry price, even for Disney. I think that make's it the most expensive excursion on the ship for all the ports.

We are going on the May 30th 5 day Double Dip. We are platinum so we can book excursions starting January 30th.  I know I have read that they would be ready for the 5 day wonder cruises, so being the first one, we will find out.

I'll let everyone know what happens.


----------



## ppiew

I am sure they will be in the $500-$600 range as that would be competitive with HAL and other cruise lines who have a similar product.  Yeh it's a ton but if they sell theml - why not?  Seems to me for the same $$ i could get a concierge room at the GF or Yacht!!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

n0pa said:


> I don't see Disney charging $600 a day for these. Maybe with all the additions (food, butler, drinks, etc..) it will top out at $600. That is WAY too much for an entry price, even for Disney. I think that make's it the most expensive excursion on the ship for all the ports.
> 
> We are going on the May 30th 5 day Double Dip. We are platinum so we can book excursions starting January 30th.  I know I have read that they would be ready for the 5 day wonder cruises, so being the first one, we will find out.
> 
> I'll let everyone know what happens.





ppiew said:


> I am sure they will be in the $500-$600 range as that would be competitive with HAL and other cruise lines who have a similar product.  Yeh it's a ton but if they sell theml - why not?  Seems to me for the same $$ i could get a concierge room at the GF or Yacht!!



I think it will start at that level $600, and people will pay that, but there will be some cruises where due to lack of demand they offer a discount.


----------



## n0pa

ppiew said:


> I am sure they will be in the $500-$600 range as that would be competitive with HAL and other cruise lines who have a similar product.



Based on Cruise Critic HAL's go for ~225 and RCL's are currently free (First come basis), I have not seen anything for that price range. Can you point to a reference?


----------



## n0pa

Sorry it's  $225 for Carnival and 249 for HAL. There is an additional $250 charge  for Alcohol from HAL if you choose it. I still think $600 is too steep and is out of range with what other cruise lines are charging. Just my $.02.


----------



## ppiew

Friends of mine were on  HAL ship and were billed $250 plus another $250 for a Butler and bar level booze, and the delivery of their lunch and were met at the ship to carry their things to the cabana. .  She also said the base charge was for only 4 people and they had to pay $50 for each additional,  and they had 6 people, so I guess that would be $600.  I think NCL has these too but don't know what they charge.


----------



## Pansy

HAL base price for 4 people is 299 per cabana. We have one for next week. Enjoyed it so much back in April


----------



## joksten2000

There will be a base price probably $600 for 4 people plus extra fee for additional plus a minimum amount of food and liquids.  People will pay it just to brag about it.  Foolish waste of money.


----------



## mmouse37

joksten2000 said:


> There will be a base price probably $600 for 4 people plus extra fee for additional plus a minimum amount of food and liquids.  People will pay it just to brag about it.  Foolish waste of money.



I honestly don't think people will choose to buy a cabana just to brag about it.  How someone spends their money is their choice.  You may not agree with it and think it is a waste of money but it may have value to others.

Please respect that everyone has a different idea of what has value to them.

MJ


----------



## DCL Repeaters

We were ast CC last week and several of the 'huts' are built.  They are over where the teen beach was.  We also noticed what appears to be the new Cookies.   There is a new building up next to Groupers Pavillion.  So to answer the OP's question.  I think the new service will be operating by next summer.


----------



## BillO

Thanks for the information.


----------



## pjpoohbear




----------



## n0pa

joksten2000 said:


> There will be a base price probably $600 for 4 people plus extra fee for additional plus a minimum amount of food and liquids.



I am sorry for being so naive, but I don't see why Disney would charge $600 for the base buy-in (other then because they think they can). Other Cruise lines top at out that price, for Disney to start there would just be crazy. They have said there will be the ability to add other services on so does that mean that the Cabana's could top out out at over $1,000? 

To be honest at that price the value is really not there considering the following: 

You don't have a private beach.
The cabana's look like they are on top of each other, not much privacy.
Cookies is almost right behind them.
You are still at the "Family Beach" (ie. kids will be running and yelling).
They still have to sell these on 3 and 4 day cruises where $600 to $1000 can be almost 50% of the cruise cost for a party of 2. 
There are 20 of them.

I find the base of $600 a day a little steep and considering no one has any real evidence (not even hear say), not a accurate figure.


----------



## n0pa

from disney: http://www.disneycruisenews.com/ContentDrillDown.aspx?DisplayItem=8e0dedc6-35df-410c-8a13-e4269612197e



> Amenities included with a beach cabana rental include non-alcoholic beverages, suntan lotion and fluffy towels. A variety of a la carte services and packages will be offered, including special food and beverage options.



For $600 i expect alcoholic beverages and something more then just suntan lotion and fluffy towels.


----------



## joksten2000

The higher the price the longer the line will be for people wanting to get them so they can say to everyone it's the only way to stay on CC is to have a private Cabana


----------



## mdargen

We are going on our firs Disney cruise next December for Christmas. My mom is dying to get one of these private cabanas. I don't know if it is a good idea or not. Are there plenty of umbrellas and beach chairs for everyone? My mom is really wanting this to be a "first class" holiday so I think she sees this as posh amenity. 

If you had the money to stay in one would you?


----------



## pjpoohbear

The Cabanas will be my kind of beach day, lol.  But being a solo, I think these will be only a possibility when I sail with friends.


----------



## Aquachick0410

When I go on Disney Cruises, it is usually with a group of 5 other people and we are most definately going to take advantage of the cabanas.  Usually on the CC day we split up because two of us want to go to the beach and get sun, 2 stay on the ship because they can't handle the heat (they are older) and the other 2 usually take a bike ride and meet the two of us out on the beach for lunch.  These cabanas will be perfect for us as we can all hang out together in the sun or out of the sun and enjoy adult beverages together.  I can't wait for these to be finished!


----------



## branv

Ah, well that picture explains it.  In the January Conde Naste there was a large multi-page ad for DCL.  In it was an actual photo of a family at one of the cabanas and I was thinking how amusing it was that they'd mocked one up just for the photo.  But given that it appears to be the very one that is completed in the above photo, it explains things a little better. 

In the photo there are padded chaises on the patio.  Now that would be an improvement over the plasticy, back-of-thigh-grill-mark we're used to from the beach loungers


----------



## pjpoohbear

I wondered why one was so much further along then the others in November.  Photo shoot!


Pj


----------



## Kim&Chris

For $600, they can keep their cabana.  Like a pp said, that's approximately half the cost of the cruise itself in some cases.


----------



## pjpoohbear

Have they announced the cost of a cabana rental yet?  I know that there were extras that could be purchase any news on what those are?

Pj


----------



## n0pa

I am sailing on the 5/30 Wonder. Originally they said the Cabanas would be available for the 5 nights cruises. Being Platinum, I can make online reservation starting today. The cabana were not listed (as expected) so I emailed DCL and got the following response:



> Dear Matthew,
> 
> Thank you for choosing another Disney Cruise Line vacation!
> 
> I am happy to assist you!
> 
> Regrettably, we do not yet know when the private cabanas will be made
> available to rent.  It is also unknown as to whether you will be able to
> book them online or if you will need to book them onboard the ship or at
> Castaway Cay.
> 
> The following is the information that we do have regarding the private
> cabanas:
> 
> 20 new premium rental private cabanas are being added that will provide
> the privacy and luxury of a deluxe beach retreat with an option to add
> the personalized service of a cabana host.
> 
> The cabanas are approximately 325 sq ft and will dot the far side of
> Castaway Family Beach, giving guests more privacy along with a
> spectacular view of their Disney cruise ship from the cabana’s large
> front patio deck.
> 
> A handful of private cabanas will be located on Serenity Bay Beach,
> exclusively for adults, providing the ultimate in upscale seclusion.
> 
> Each cabana is furnished with comfortable cushioned chairs, luxurious
> chaise lounge chairs, stylish side tables and a dining table.
> 
> Other convenient features include a refrigerator, lockable storage unit,
> outside fresh water shower and sail cloth for shade on the deck.
> 
> Amenities included with a beach cabana rental include non-alcoholic
> beverages, suntan lotion and fluffy towels.  A variety of a la carte
> services and packages will be offered, including special food and
> beverage options.
> 
> Please check back with us closer to your cruise date.  We will be happy
> to assist you!
> 
> I hope this information has been helpful.  If you require further
> assistance in planning your visit, please feel free to contact us.
> 
> We look forward to sailing with you!
> 
> Have a Magical Day!



I'll keep this post updated as I hope to have one if they are available. Hopefully they know something soon.


----------



## PrincessTrisha

I wonder if any of the cabanas will be wheelchair accessible?


----------



## joksten2000

20 new premium rental private cabanas are being added that will provide
the privacy and luxury of a deluxe beach retreat with an option to add
the personalized service of a cabana host. 

The wording says it all.  As usual the higher the price the more popular it will be.


----------



## misseulalie

n0pa said:


> from disney: http://www.disneycruisenews.com/ContentDrillDown.aspx?DisplayItem=8e0dedc6-35df-410c-8a13-e4269612197e
> 
> 
> 
> For $600 i expect alcoholic beverages and something more then just suntan lotion and fluffy towels.




For $600, It also better come with a private Italian butler whose name is Marcello and wears a teeny-tiny speedo!!!


----------



## Sinderelly

I want an Armando!


----------



## Davids-Coco

The parks blog had a thing on them. They actually finished one so that they could have a real life reference in finishing the other ones!


----------



## n0pa

Got a Link?


----------



## RadioFanatic

I'm wondering if they could put a pack-n-play in them.  Dh and I want to rent a cabana so our DS can sleep while we have a great time - I don't want to have to miss part of the day to go back to the boat for a nap!


----------



## Davids-Coco

n0pa said:


> Got a Link?


Blog - http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/

Castaway Specific blog entry - http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2010/01/more-magic-coming-to-castaway-cay/


----------



## bigedwin

Thanks for the Link!
Very nice little update bit... Expansion will be awesome!


----------



## cats mom

IMO the cabanas are a nice idea, but I do think that video clip makes it look like they'll be practically on top of each other. I'm not sure how that meshes with my idea of private luxury. Maybe there will be more seperation that it appears though. 

We tend to be all over the island on Castaway Cay day, so I don't know that a cabana would make much sense for us, especially at some of the price guesses I've seen here. But I bet they'll be very popular.


----------



## two-foxes

Not so sure I want my butler wearing a teeny speedo, but it could make the day more interesting!  

I will certainly be looking at these for our Feb Dream cruise.  As long as we find the price to be worth the convienence and comfort, we'll be game.  With two lil boys (3 and 1) and my parents traveling with us, it will be a great way for ALL of us to enjoy CC at once and enjoy some guaranteed shade and rest time for the boys. 

I figure even if the cost is a bit more, split between my folks and us, it still may be well worth the cost for our family.  Oh, and I will be back to "brag" if we do decide to and actually are able get one


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Is the beach in front of the cabanas going to be private or will they have to share with other guests?


----------



## aidtrismommy

If/When there are two ships there, it must be difficult to get a cabana.  There are only 20 available?  Between how many people?  It sounds like they could charge $600.


----------



## ibouncetoo

TIGGER/POOH4 said:


> Is the beach in front of the cabanas going to be private or will they have to share with other guests?


 
I would guess not private, as the whole point of the expansion is to make room for 50% more guests with the larger ships.  Perhaps they will place fewer umbrellas and lounge chairs per square foot in that area.   It would be unfortunate to pay for the cabana and still have to squeeze your way between jam-packed loungers to get to the water.

.


----------



## Davids-Coco

ibouncetoo said:


> I would guess not private, as the whole point of the expansion is to make room for 50% more guests with the larger ships.  Perhaps they will place fewer umbrellas and lounge chairs per square foot in that area.   It would be unfortunate to pay for the cabana and still have to squeeze your way between jam-packed loungers to get to the water.
> 
> .


While I agree that _privacy_ might be a problem, I believe that they will be private - so not sharing with other guests. Or at least I would sure hope so if they are charging $600! Can you imagine spending that much only to get there and find out three other families paid for that cabana too?


----------



## dejnosluvmickey

We just got back from CC, it looks like they should be done by July.  They are over by the Teen beach(which is gone).   They have done alot of work since we were there in Sept.  The water slide thingee is done and by the stingray adventure area.  They moved the stingrays over between the snorkling area and the Black Pearl.  Will be starting a thread soon with the pics.


----------



## ibouncetoo

Davids-Coco said:


> While I agree that _privacy_ might be a problem, I believe that they will be private - so not sharing with other guests. Or at least I would sure hope so if they are charging $600! Can you imagine spending that much only to get there and find out three other families paid for that cabana too?


 
Nooooo...we're talking about the BEACH area in front of it being private. (At least that's what* I* was talking about)

.


----------



## ibouncetoo

aidtrismommy said:


> If/When there are two ships there, it must be difficult to get a cabana. There are only 20 available? Between how many people? It sounds like they could charge $600.


 
There won't be two ships there at the same time.

.


----------



## js

joksten2000 said:


> There will be a base price probably $600 for 4 people plus extra fee for additional plus a minimum amount of food and liquids.  People will pay it just to brag about it.  Foolish waste of money.



I certainly woudln't pay it just to brag about it but I can tell you if it is offered, I will certainly try to get one for our double dipper cruise in July 2011.
We have two conencting 6b verandah rooms for my family of 4 and my mom, using our points that my mother purchased for us last year.
In another two cabins (inside across from us) will be my sister and her family, staying in the rooms that my mother purchased for them (not on points).

I think it will be a nice gesture for my sister and I to go in half for the cabanna being that my mother paid for the cruise. Why would I brag about paying it just to brag 

I am not in concierge so I do hope I get the chance to get one, and so hope that a family of 10 can rent one.

Come to think of it, if I happen to be lucky enough to get one, I may actually come on here and tell everyone since I will be so happy we were able to do this for my mother. I know most on here will be happy, not thinking I am bragging


----------



## aidtrismommy

ibouncetoo said:


> There won't be two ships there at the same time.
> 
> .



Oh.  That's good to know.


----------



## js

Davids-Coco said:


> Blog - http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/
> 
> Castaway Specific blog entry - http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2010/01/more-magic-coming-to-castaway-cay/



Thanks so much for the link.

Can anyone tell me, will there no longer be a teen beach.
We usually sail RCCL but sailing on Dream next year with my mom and sister that has three little boys.
My children will be 13 and 17, so I had hoped if they wanted some "alone" time away from the family, they could go over to the teen beach.
Thank you.


----------



## calmpets

js said:


> Why would I brag about paying it just to brag



I think a many people will pay lots of money just to say they've had something others didn't. Doesn't make it wrong or right, but I can certainly see where bragging rights would come into play with the cabanas. It's a prestige thing.


----------



## js

calmpets said:


> I think a many people will pay lots of money just to say they've had something others didn't. Doesn't make it wrong or right, but I can certainly see where bragging rights would come into play with the cabanas. It's a prestige thing.



Oh, LOL. I never would consider getting a cabanna for one day a prestige thing to brag about. Too many other fun and important things to do LOL

So, you think there will be people that don't really have the money to pay for it but do so just to say they did without really wanting it?
Oh goodness, those silly poor people. I just hope they don't get one and take my slot!!


----------



## Davids-Coco

ibouncetoo said:


> Nooooo...we're talking about the BEACH area in front of it being private. (At least that's what* I* was talking about)
> 
> .


Lol, that makes more sense! I am doubtful the beach area will be private. If it was, I'd imagine we'd see it said in every interview and piece of info out there... because that would really create hype.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

n0pa said:


> I am sorry for being so naive, but I don't see why Disney would charge $600 for the base buy-in (other then because they think they can). Other Cruise lines top at out that price, for Disney to start there would just be crazy. They have said there will be the ability to add other services on so does that mean that the Cabana's could top out out at over $1,000?
> 
> To be honest at that price the value is really not there considering the following:
> 
> You don't have a private beach.
> The cabana's look like they are on top of each other, not much privacy.
> Cookies is almost right behind them.
> You are still at the "Family Beach" (ie. kids will be running and yelling).
> *They still have to sell these on 3 and 4 day cruises where $600 to $1000 can be almost 50% of the cruise cost for a party of 2. *
> There are 20 of them.
> 
> I find the base of $600 a day a little steep and considering no one has any real evidence (not even hear say), not a accurate figure.


Not only 50% for 3/4 day cruises.  $1000 is almost half price for my parents and inlaws on our 7 nt Halloween cruise on the Magic.  And that's even for cat 9.  They could have gone even cheaper.   



misseulalie said:


> For $600, It also better come with a private Italian butler whose name is Marcello and wears a teeny-tiny speedo!!!


How 'bout Johnny Depp as Jack Sparrow.   Barefeet, no shirt, and his pants riding on the low side.  mmmmm.....   

ok, back to reality.   I'd rather put that $ down as a future cruise deposit.  That's just me. I'm sure people will enjoy them.  Their limited quantity will keep prices high.


----------



## bigAWL

I personally am sceptical about how popluar these cabanas will remain after a while.  Looking at the video from the blog posted earlier, I see a few things that concern me if I were to pay a lot of money for one.  

First, many of them don't seem to be close enough to the actual beach.  The map shows some green areas with palm trees between the cabanas and the beach.  Maybe others like this idea for privacy, but this might make it difficult for me to enjoy the comfort of the cabana while also trying to keep an eye on my kids playing in the water.  

Second, the new water slide platform is also in this expanded section of the beach.  I would think this is going to be one of the most crowded parts of the beach at all times.

Third, the new water play area is just off this section of the beach, further adding to the crowds in this section of the beach and at the new Cookies 2 buffet.

I'm not sure I want to pay for a cabana that puts me right in the most crowded part of the beach with the most crowded buffet, and I can't even sit and enjoy it because I can't see my kids playing in the water.  Hopefully it won't be that bad, and I'm just being pessimistic, but I am definitely sceptical.


----------



## MissMousey

I am subscribing to this thread so that I can check back after these actually become available.  I would consider renting a cabana if the price is reasonable as a member of our family has to limit sun exposure due to medications and other issues.  It would be nice to be able to get out of the sun and still be near the beach without having to chase the shade around all day.

Keep us posted as to any updates.


----------



## Dream426

MissMousey said:


> I am subscribing to this thread so that I can check back after these actually become available.  I would consider renting a cabana if the price is reasonable as a member of our family has to limit sun exposure due to medications and other issues.  It would be nice to be able to get out of the sun and still be near the beach without having to chase the shade around all day.
> 
> Keep us posted as to any updates.



I am subscribing as well.  I agree with you if the price is right I might consider it because my father can't really sit out in the sun too long.  There are 6 of us all together and if the price is good with us splitting it I might consider it.  But I can't see paying a lot for it.  Not worth the money.


----------



## cats mom

pjpoohbear said:


> Have they announced the cost of a cabana rental yet?
> 
> Pj




No, although it seems many folks think the first guesstimate offered on this thread might be close. We'll see.


Personally, I won't be at all surprised if DCL's base rate is more than HAL charges on Half Moon Bay, but I will be surpised if it's double. So hopefully $600 is high. 

Summer 2009 pricing for a regular cabana on Half Moon Cay through HAL:

$299 for a party of 4
$45 for each additional person


Upgrade fees for butler service:

$270 for 4
$100 for each additional person

So a group of 6 would be looking at $389 for just the cabana, or $859 with the butler upgrade.

FWIW, I know HAL has a maximum number of people per cabana. I thought it was 8, but I could be wrong.


It will definitely be interesting to see what kind of rules, pricing structure, etc. DCL comes up with. Should be soon... yes?


----------



## joksten2000

If DCL charges 3 to 4X more to cruise than other lines, what makes you think they will be competitive with their cabana's?

I can see the expense if someone can't be in the sun, but folks the beach is free!  Of course who would have thought people would pay for water.

I could also imagine tiered pricing for guests on shorter cruises. Then what happens when the people in the cabana's on both sides of you smoke? 

I can't believe DCL has no smoking policy on CC.  We try to be on the extreme left on the Adult beach to keep away from the smoke.


----------



## cats mom

joksten2000 said:


> If DCL charges 3 to 4X more to cruise than other lines, what makes you think they will be competitive with their cabana's?



If this is directed at me... I didn't say I thought DCL's cabana prices would be competitive, quite the opposite actually. 

I posted HAL's rates since I think they will provide an interesting comparison once DCL does release their pricing structure.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

joksten2000 said:


> *If DCL charges 3 to 4X more to cruise than other lines, what makes you think they will be competitive with their cabana's?*
> 
> I can see the expense if someone can't be in the sun, but folks the beach is free!  Of course who would have thought people would pay for water.
> 
> I could also imagine tiered pricing for guests on shorter cruises. Then what happens when the people in the cabana's on both sides of you smoke?
> 
> I can't believe DCL has no smoking policy on CC.  We try to be on the extreme left on the Adult beach to keep away from the smoke.



Fwiw, our DCL 7 nt Western is within $90 of the same cruise on RC's Freedom of the Seas for exact same cabin.  Deck 2 oceanview/window.


----------



## crafty91

dejnosluvmickey said:


> We just got back from CC, it looks like they should be done by July.  They are over by the Teen beach(which is gone).   They have done alot of work since we were there in Sept.  The water slide thingee is done and by the stingray adventure area.  They moved the stingrays over between the snorkling area and the Black Pearl.  Will be starting a thread soon with the pics.



So the slide is done and open?  We will be there in a few weeks and that would be exciting news!


----------



## ibouncetoo

The slide has been done for some time, but it is NOT open, and apparently won't be till 'the spring'. 



.


----------



## floridaminnie

I called DCL today and still no info available


----------



## ibouncetoo

Pelican Plunge is open now...has been for a couple weeks! 

.


----------



## n0pa

joksten2000 said:


> I could also imagine tiered pricing for guests on shorter cruises.



Of course they will tier the pricing. After all the 9am to 4pm on a 3/4 day is so much shorter the then 9am to 4pm on a 7day.  

If you look back through the post you see the $600 price was never sourced, I.E. it was made up. The buy-in will not be $600, closer to $300. The top end will be closer to $600, with upgraded food/drink & butler.


----------



## pjpoohbear

n0pa said:


> Of course they will tier the pricing. After all the 9am to 4pm on a 3/4 day is so much shorter the then 9am to 4pm on a 7day.
> 
> If you look back through the post you see the $600 price was never sourced, I.E. it was made up. The buy-in will not be $600, closer to $300. The top end will be closer to $600, with upgraded food/drink & butler.



I concur!

Pj


----------



## tigger2on

Yep slide opened early for all you lucky spring cruisers to enjoy!!!


----------



## Rainwater

n0pa said:


> I don't see Disney charging $600 a day for these. Maybe with all the additions (food, butler, drinks, etc..) it will top out at $600. That is WAY too much for an entry price, even for Disney. I think that make's it the most expensive excursion on the ship for all the ports.
> 
> We are going on the May 30th 5 day Double Dip. We are platinum so we can book excursions starting January 30th.  I know I have read that they would be ready for the 5 day wonder cruises, so being the first one, we will find out.
> 
> I'll let everyone know what happens.



I would not be surprised to see this kind of expense.  With up to 2400 guest per ship, and only 20 cabanas, I could see $500 to $600 per day.


----------



## cathyscrapper

Subscribing for info!


----------



## MoranClan

We are sailing in December, I hope the price's arent outrageous


----------



## Pastamom

subscribing for info too...


----------



## BethieTink

I subscribed too, since we are hoping to do this in October. 

I will be curious to see the pricing. I would be a little shocked at $600, but who knows. 

We just came back from WDW a few weeks ago and spent a day at Typhoon Lagoon. We rented the private shack for the day and it was $250 for the day and it included towels, bottled water in a cooler, a refillable mug, locker, padded upgraded chairs and a cabana attendant. Food and drink were extra and you could run a tab for the day. It was for up to 6 guests. The area was roped off a bit and each guest was given a wrist band saying they were a premium guest. There were some chairs around us, but we were in a pretty secluded spot. 

Hopefully, it will be something close on Castaway Cay. We shall see. 

Bethie


----------



## Redeemed&Loved

BethieTink said:


> I subscribed too, since we are hoping to do this in October.
> 
> I will be curious to see the pricing. I would be a little shocked at $600, but who knows.
> 
> We just came back from WDW a few weeks ago and spent a day at Typhoon Lagoon. We rented the private shack for the day and it was $250 for the day and it included towels, bottled water in a cooler, a refillable mug, locker, padded upgraded chairs and a cabana attendant. Food and drink were extra and you could run a tab for the day. It was for up to 6 guests. The area was roped off a bit and each guest was given a wrist band saying they were a premium guest. There were some chairs around us, but we were in a pretty secluded spot.
> 
> Hopefully, it will be something close on Castaway Cay. We shall see.
> 
> Bethie



That would be great to see - especially at that price!


----------



## kerickson

The benefit I first thought of was having cover during rain showers.  It poured on us twice last October and we finally had to go back to the ship.  Having a place to our own that we could duck into during a rain shower would be nice.  But, with everything else included, not worth more than $300 IMHO, and that would be a splurge for us.  I might think of renting one for our trip in Nov as we aren't planning any other excursions and Castaway Cay will be our one 'port' day (we plan on staying on the ship in Nassau)


----------



## weluvMM

I found this on the other boards:

My husband and I just got back from a 4 night cruise May 6th 2010. We attended the Captains Corner session and asked what was the cost for cabanas at Castaway Cay. The officer answering the question actually turned to the Captain and asked if he could share this info as the costs had just been finalized, but not announced. The Captain gave him the okay to share...$499 for the day. There will be 16 cabanas on the family beach and 4at Serenity Bay. He said they would hold up to 8 people and the refrigerator would be stocked with soft drinks. Seems a bit high to me. We have a 5 night cruise booked for May 28, 2011 on the Dream for me, my husband, mother and sister and had wanted to book a cabana but agreed this was just not a great use of that much discretionary income.​


----------



## cats mom

weluvMM said:


> I found this on the other boards:
> 
> My husband and I just got back from a 4 night cruise May 6th 2010. We attended the Captains Corner session and asked what was the cost for cabanas at Castaway Cay. The officer answering the question actually turned to the Captain and asked if he could share this info as the costs had just been finalized, but not announced. The Captain gave him the okay to share...$499 for the day. There will be 16 cabanas on the family beach and 4at Serenity Bay. He said they would hold up to 8 people and the refrigerator would be stocked with soft drinks. Seems a bit high to me. We have a 5 night cruise booked for May 28, 2011 on the Dream for me, my husband, mother and sister and had wanted to book a cabana but agreed this was just not a great use of that much discretionary income.​




Thanks for sharing the info here!

So I'm assuming $499 is probably the base price. Higher than HAL's $299, but not twice as much as some folks had speculated.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

We just got back from the May 16 4 night and the cabanas aren't booked yet. They look nice but I wouldn't pony up the money based on the location(we were previously considering trying one.)

The family beach ones are down past pelican plunge and the Serenity Bay ones are out past the last beach and lounge chairs. 

I know part of the lure is the "private" beach area but that really is a trade off consideration for being far enough down the beach that people probably wouldn't hike that far anyway.

THey look nice though, as well as the new shopping/eating area-not open yet, but they were doing finishing work while we were there.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

ooh now I have a dilemma - that was going to be our luxury 'splurge' for our Christmas cruise, as we aren't really doing any other excursions this time - but $499 might be a bit too much for the four of us, I guess if you are two families travelling together and splitting the costs it wouldn't be so bad


----------



## Redeemed&Loved

TheBeadPirate said:


> We just got back from the May 16 4 night and the cabanas aren't booked yet. They look nice but I wouldn't pony up the money based on the location(we were previously considering trying one.)
> 
> The family beach ones are down past pelican plunge and the Serenity Bay ones are out past the last beach and lounge chairs.
> 
> I know part of the lure is the "private" beach area but that really is a trade off consideration for being far enough down the beach that people probably wouldn't hike that far anyway.
> 
> THey look nice though, as well as the new shopping/eating area-not open yet, but they were doing finishing work while we were there.



Do you remember how close the new eating area is from the Family Cabanas?


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Redeemed&Loved said:


> Do you remember how close the new eating area is from the Family Cabanas?



CookiesII is over by the Heads Up Bar and the Family cabanas we saw were out past Pelican Plunge and the small beach area there. I'm awful with estimating distances though.

 I have some pictures I can upload when I get home if you want.


----------



## branv

Wasn't it supposed to be two prices: one for the cabanas and one for cabana with wait service? I wonder if that $499 includes the service or not?


----------



## Redeemed&Loved

TheBeadPirate said:


> CookiesII is over by the Heads Up Bar and the Family cabanas we saw were out past Pelican Plunge and the small beach area there. I'm awful with estimating distances though.
> 
> I have some pictures I can upload when I get home if you want.



That would be great! Thank you!


----------



## RadioFanatic

wow, well I guess that's something we won't do.  I just can't justify that cost - it's more than one-third of what I paid for the whole 4 night cruise!


----------



## Keira1387

Wow, $500 does seem kind of steep. I was hoping for something more in the $300 range.


----------



## joksten2000

Did I tell you I was only $100 off  Now add Beer and some other things and it'll be over $600  Do I know DCL!!!


----------



## PearlySwan

^^^ Believe it or nor these cabanas will be fought over. There are always people who need to feel they've done 'the best.' Doing and getting 'the best,' even if it is a sacrifice on the wallet, will have many people gladly paying $500 for the use of these private cabanas at CC.


----------



## two-foxes

We are still interested, despite the speculated cost.  With a 3 year old and 1 year old in tow, the price may be worth the perks of it.  I will be anxiously awaiting some reviews and "real" pictures to help make a better choice.  And, I gotta get a map out to figure exactly where these things are!  I have only been on the family beach once in 6 cruises, so I can't really place where they are without the map....


----------



## ppiew

You know, I hate it when I hear slams and sarcasm directed against folks who chose to pay the price for the cabanas, an ungraded stateroom, Atlantis excursion etc..  Really It is THEIR   $$$$  to do with as they see fit. 

 As far as the expensive cabanas go, there are also people very allergic to the sun (I know one who always gets a cabana on HAL and will probably on DCL too).  She swaddles herself up and puts on a huge hat and multiple layers of sunscreen and plops on the front of the cabana with the canvas overhang. She really doesn't need to be told that she is spending recklessly for this -  I am sure she would really prefer to bake on the family beach with the rest of us, but medically she cannot.

Also the cabanas are a  long ways from anything.  They are even past Cookies II, so I don't know how attractive they will be with that long way.  Even Pelican Plunge is quite a jaunt!!!


----------



## bigAWL

two-foxes said:


> We are still interested, despite the speculated cost. With a 3 year old and 1 year old in tow, the price may be worth the perks of it. I will be anxiously awaiting some reviews and "real" pictures to help make a better choice. And, I gotta get a map out to figure exactly where these things are! I have only been on the family beach once in 6 cruises, so I can't really place where they are without the map....


 
I took a screen shot from the Disney promo video to try to point out where it looks like some of the new things are located.

The former teen beach is being taken over by the family beach expansion. Castaway Ray's Stringray Adventure was here, but it's been moved. I'm guessing next to Cookies Too is where some of the new shopping and new bar will also be located. I'm also guessing that the sandy area next to Spring a Leak water play area is going to be the new Teen "Hide Out."









ppiew said:


> Also the cabanas are a long ways from anything. They are even past Cookies II, so I don't know how attractive they will be with that long way. Even Pelican Plunge is quite a jaunt!!!


 
They are expanding the tram service, as well. This comes from the official Disney Cruise Line webpage:



> For greater convenience, additional tram paths will be created and a new *Pelican Point Tram Stop* will be located farther down Castaway Family Beach, near most of the new additions to the island.


----------



## Redeemed&Loved

Thanks for the map!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl

Does anyone know how many Cabanas there are?


----------



## clten

DisneyCowgirl said:


> Does anyone know how many Cabanas there are?



20 in total; 16 on the family beach and 4 on the adult only beach.


----------



## emilyann415

Just talked to someone at Disney and they said that the price has not been set yet but she could tell me what the cabanas included which is pretty much what others said but she did say that you would be able to add on other features she didn't know what they would be but she said for example butler service and special meals.  For what it's worth.....

Emily


----------



## salemk

$500 does seem steep but they only have 20 cabanas total. How many rooms are there on each ship? These are going to sell out every time & Disney is going to make lots of Money!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

These are the pics I have from Castaway. It's kind of a progression since I don't have panorama- but I think you can get the idea.






















And out at Serenity Bay














Sorry it took so long for me to get them up- the camera was trapped in the waterproof housing!


----------



## Redeemed&Loved

Thanks for the pics! Hopefully, it won't take as long to get your camera back in the waterproof housing...


----------



## misseulalie

They seem pretty close together.  For $500, I want some privacy and space between the cabanas.


----------



## ibouncetoo

The ones at the adult beach seem more spread out, though. 

As a solo adult, who generally travels with other adults, I'd still rather swim at the family beach though!

.


----------



## cmash95

do we have an availabilty date yet?


----------



## engle

I just spoke to a CM who said they may not be ready until August....


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

I hope they are ready for the DVC cruise in September.


----------



## Redeemed&Loved

STLDisney_Freak said:


> I hope they are ready for the DVC cruise in September.



You and me both


----------



## salemk

I find it very interesting that in one of the posts here in the DCL forum has a picture of the new Castaway Cay map which includes the new Cabana's. I wonder if this means they will be available very soon?


----------



## cyndisun

salemk said:


> I find it very interesting that in one of the posts here in the DCL forum has a picture of the new Castaway Cay map which includes the new Cabana's. I wonder if this means they will be available very soon?



I've seen that map for months!  It had me thinking the same thing...any day now...


----------



## RDS912

any update on the cabanas yet?


----------



## ibouncetoo

Check back in September...they're saying 'fall' now.


----------



## CruisingDisney

DCL told me that they will start taking reservation in October.   They will have a soft opening maybe late August - September but you have to check onboard.    They could not give me the price.


----------



## ALdisfan

Does anyone know if disney has released the price on the castaway cabanas?


----------



## jilljill

I just checked the DCL webiste and there's nothing listed on there.  
Have you called DCL to check with them?


----------



## ALdisfan

I heard around $500. Didn't know if this was rumor or fact.


----------



## DVC4US

As far as I know, nothing has been released yet.  I have a request in with concierge for one on our 11 day cruise in Dec and I checked with them last week and they said DCL still has not released anything yet.  The only thing I have heard is that the cabanas should be ready sometime in October and they are expecting DCL to release information any time now.


----------



## mmouse37

We sail at the end of October so I will check then if nothing is reported before that.

MJ


----------



## conandrob240

No info to add on price but we just saw these last week on Castaway cay and they are GORGEOUS.  Not really a cabana (if you think of the ones at Typhoon Lagoon or even the fancy ones in Vegas)- these are more like little cabins with your own little porch, walkway leading up to it.  Really, really special.  Set back a bit and positioned on a gorgeous stretch of beach.  Didn't get to see the inside but originally I heard the $400/500 and thought it was ridiculous.  After seeing them, if I had a large group, I do think I may consider paying the price for them. They seemed worth it.


----------



## noladave

Does anyone know if they will private "facilities"?  I heard that they will have an outdoor shower, just wondering about the "other facilities".   That alone, would be worth part of the price...


----------



## ssanders79

I believe it is 1 arm and 2 legs. This can be split among the party.


----------



## makaylee

ssanders79 said:


> I believe it is 1 arm and 2 legs. This can be split among the party.


----------



## BBQMommy

Sounds like being drawn AND quartered!


----------



## scottb8888

I would be very interested.  Who would I call??


----------



## mrsdn5

Is there a limit of how many people can stay in the cabana?  What about using one for Dis Farewell on your cruise or would that not be allowed?  If you get a group together it wouldnt be that bad of a price


----------



## PrincessTrisha

I'm wondering if any of the Cabanas will be accessible? All the pictures I've seen so far have a couple of steps in front of them.

I'd gladly pay the rumoured price ($500) if it meant guaranteed shade and place for my mom to rest but I can't if the only way to get in involves a couple of stairs.


----------



## DisneyCruiser83

PrincessTrisha said:


> I'm wondering if any of the Cabanas will be accessible? All the pictures I've seen so far have a couple of steps in front of them.
> 
> I'd gladly pay the rumoured price ($500) if it meant guaranteed shade and place for my mom to rest but I can't if the only way to get in involves a couple of stairs.



I am with you. I was looking forward to getting one, but I am concerned. All I have seen are pictures with steps and no hand rails.  DCL is usually very accommodating, but there are a couple of things that need better accessibility. I hope there is at least one on each beach we could use. But, I know that is asking a lot.


----------



## zurekgirl

There's been a couple of mentions of pictures...Any chance someone could post it here?


----------



## jilljill

zurekgirl said:


> There's been a couple of mentions of pictures...Any chance someone could post it here?



I did a search and found the following thread with pics:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36503374&highlight=castaway+cabanas#post36503374

When in doubt use the search function to find your answers.


----------



## all5ofus

I was just able to reserve a cabana on CC through shoreside concierge. She said something about a presale so I don't know if they are open to everyone or just to suites at this point. They were just opened up for our cruise and one other cruise. 

Pricing is $499 as widely speculated. Includes food, snacks, water, snorkel equipment, floats, sand toys, bike rental, and private shower.


----------



## CarrianneB

all5ofus said:


> I was just able to reserve a cabana on CC through shoreside concierge. She said something about a presale so I don't know if they are open to everyone or just to suites at this point. They were just opened up for our cruise and one other cruise.
> 
> Pricing is $499 as widely speculated. Includes food, snacks, water, snorkel equipment, floats, sand toys, bike rental, and private shower.



Are you in a concierge cabin?  I'm on that same cruise and would seriously think about this!


----------



## chamonix7

Hi, I had been reading this forum to learn more about the private cabanas. I have a 10/31/10 cruise reserved in a concierge suite and I called the concierge service today with a few questions. To my delight, I was able to reserve a cabana. They are currently taking reservations for concierge only but if space is available, they will open it up to other guests once onboard. There is currently only one tier of service available, and they are calling this their 'soft opening' time so things could change over time. 

The price is $499 and includes the host, fruit, snacks, water, soft drinks, sunscreen, fluffy towels, fresh water shower, beach toys, tube and float rental, snorkel gear and a 1hr bike rental. Good for up to 6 people. 

I hope this information is helpful to some of you! I'm excited to know I have some guaranteed shade for our day at Castaway Cay with my family!


----------



## mouseears1

all5ofus said:


> I was just able to reserve a cabana on CC through shoreside concierge. She said something about a presale so I don't know if they are open to everyone or just to suites at this point. They were just opened up for our cruise and one other cruise.
> 
> Pricing is $499 as widely speculated. Includes food, snacks, water, snorkel equipment, floats, sand toys, bike rental, and private shower.




Thank you so much for the information. We are in the Roy O Disney suite on the October 23, 2010 eastern cruise and were able to book one too. They did also mention to me that this was a presale as well.


----------



## all5ofus

CarrianneB said:


> Are you in a concierge cabin? I'm on that same cruise and would seriously think about this!


 
Yes, I booked through the concierge, not sure of they are available to non-suite guests yet.


----------



## BigJon

$499


----------



## ppiew

I just cld yesterday and was told no ressie until october (and we are in a concierge suite)!!


----------



## mouseears1

ppiew said:


> I just cld yesterday and was told no ressie until october (and we are in a concierge suite)!!



I would try again. I called today and they booked a cabana for us. We are in a concierge suite as well.


----------



## all5ofus

ppiew said:


> I just cld yesterday and was told no ressie until october (and we are in a concierge suite)!!



They just opened them today.  I contacted them yesterday to ask about them and they said they had no information but suggested that I call back today.  Today I was able to reserve one.  It appears they are only taking reservations for a couple of cruises at this point.


----------



## bigAWL

chamonix7 said:


> Hi, I had been reading this forum to learn more about the private cabanas. I have a 10/31/10 cruise reserved in a concierge suite and I called the concierge service today with a few questions. To my delight, I was able to reserve a cabana. They are currently taking reservations for concierge only but if space is available, they will open it up to other guests once onboard. There is currently only one tier of service available, and they are calling this their 'soft opening' time so things could change over time.
> 
> The price is $499 and includes the host, fruit, snacks, water, soft drinks, sunscreen, fluffy towels, fresh water shower, beach toys, tube and float rental, snorkel gear and a 1hr bike rental. Good for up to 6 people.
> 
> I hope this information is helpful to some of you! I'm excited to know I have some guaranteed shade for our day at Castaway Cay with my family!


 
For $499 the list includes some things that cost extra anyway.  The Castaway Getaway package includes the bike, floats and snorkel gear.  That, along with water, toys and sunscreen, could easily cost a group of six people around $200.  The other items pretty much look like things you can get for free - you just have to go get them yourself.  So the extra $300 (or $50 per person) is for the convenience of having a host bring it all to you, and for having your reserved area for the day.  Actually, what might sell it for me... is having that shower all to ourselves.  I hate waiting in line for one.


----------



## jilljill

Can you add more people for an additional cost?


----------



## kbmo4444

Sent shoreside concierge a email for our Nov 10 cruise yesterday and got a response that at the time it is "soft opening" for 2 cruises in October but she will let me know as soon as I can book.


----------



## conandrob240

We will have 9 people in our party next year.  Is there a maximum amount of people it can hold?


----------



## mmouse37

conandrob240 said:


> We will have 9 people in our party next year.  Is there a maximum amount of people it can hold?




According to a post yesterday the limit is 6 people.

My question is how will it be enforced and how do they monitor "visitors" from visiting family or friends who have one.  Will they have CM's checking wrist bands or something?

MJ


----------



## mmouse37

Here is a link to the post from yesterday....I may even merge the two threads....

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38170057&postcount=107

MJ


----------



## princessnpirate

Cannot wait to see them!!


----------



## cats mom

jilljill said:


> Can you add more people for an additional cost?





conandrob240 said:


> We will have 9 people in our party next year.  Is there a maximum amount of people it can hold?




*This is just speculation on my part* (although based on SOP on other cruise lines) but my guess is that you will be able to add extra people, although at an additional per person charge of course. But I'm sure they'll still have a maximum number a cabana can accomodate. It will be interesting to see what that # is. The cabanas don't look all that roomy to me, so if I had to guess, I'd go with 8. But as I said, this is pure speculation on my part.


----------



## SharonLowe

all5ofus said:


> I was just able to reserve a cabana on CC through shoreside concierge. She said something about a presale so I don't know if they are open to everyone or just to suites at this point. They were just opened up for our cruise and one other cruise.
> 
> Pricing is $499 as widely speculated. Includes food, snacks, water, snorkel equipment, floats, sand toys, bike rental, and private shower.



I emailed and they replied that they couldn't book them yet.  I will try calling tomorrow to see if I get a different answer.  Our cruise is in November so maybe that makes the difference.  They did reply that they are testing them out and should be able to get me one in a couple of weeks.


----------



## all5ofus

SharonLowe said:


> I emailed and they replied that they couldn't book them yet.  I will try calling tomorrow to see if I get a different answer.  Our cruise is in November so maybe that makes the difference.  They did reply that they are testing them out and should be able to get me one in a couple of weeks.



I was told it was a presale and that they were only booking for two cruises in October as a sort of soft opening.  My guess is they are trying to see if there is sufficient interest to sell them all at $499 or if they need to adjust pricing.


----------



## grits98

.


----------



## cmash95

i wonder if it includes float rental and snorkel gear for everyone in the cabana or just one person. If you had six people that would mean just the snorkel gear is worth$150.


----------



## mmouse37

cmash95 said:


> i wonder if it includes float rental and snorkel gear for everyone in the cabana or just one person. If you had six people that would mean just the snorkel gear is worth$150.



I think it would be for everyone in the cabana which would be for six...same with bike rental.

MJ


----------



## grace&philipsmom

ssanders79 said:


> I believe it is 1 arm and 2 legs. This can be split among the party.



OMG - laughed so hard I cried!


----------



## mickey7879

We are very interested in booking a cabana for our March 5th cruise. I transered my ressie to a TA. 

When the time comes to book excursions, can I book or does my TA have to book it for me?

Will you be able to book these online like you can other excursions?

It says there is a host and mentioned food. Will a meal be delivered to your cabana for lunch or will you still have to go up and get it?

Someone from here emailed me some recent pictures and shows that the beach in front of them is private for the cabana guests. Hope this is the way it's going to be....that would be awesome if only cabana guest could use that part of the beach! 

Super excited and hope I am one of the lucky ones that gets to reserve one!


----------



## bigAWL

mickey7879 said:


> We are very interested in booking a cabana for our March 5th cruise. I transered my ressie to a TA.
> 
> When the time comes to book excursions, can I book or does my TA have to book it for me?
> 
> Will you be able to book these online like you can other excursions?
> 
> It says there is a host and mentioned food. Will a meal be delivered to your cabana for lunch or will you still have to go up and get it?
> 
> Someone from here emailed me some recent pictures and shows that the beach in front of them is private for the cabana guests. Hope this is the way it's going to be....that would be awesome if only cabana guest could use that part of the beach!
> 
> Super excited and hope I am one of the lucky ones that gets to reserve one!


 
I don't think I've heard anything about private use of the beach for the cabanas.  I think that would take up half of the family beach expansion.  Seems like a lot to devote to 16 families.  Maybe not a big deal for the Magic or Wonder, but when the Dream and Fantasy start going there with all their guests....


----------



## ibouncetoo

Krista, I don't think anyone will be able to answer your questions till after the soft opening in October...I mean, I don't think DCL knows how they are going to work it till they test it out.

Right this minute, it is for only a couple of cruises in October, can only be booked in advance by concierge guests (who happen to call and ask about it, it seems) and remaining cabins will be made available on the ship.  Of course, this info is about 48 hours old and could already be different! 

.


----------



## outahere

mickey7879 said:


> Someone from here emailed me some recent pictures and shows that the beach in front of them is private for the cabana guests. Hope this is the way it's going to be....that would be awesome if only cabana guest could use that part of the beach!



I don't think that part of the beach will be private for the cabanas.  That beach is where the waterslide (Pelican Plunge) is located and the cabanas are very close to the new Cookies Too food location.  The cabanas are on a pretty large section of beach (several hundred feet long) so it really wouldn't make sense to block access.


----------



## JenKatt

If you look at *************** they have video and pics. It is most certainly a sectioned off part of the beach, complete with a wall.
The part about the cabanas is in the updates at the top


(FYI:  In the link you provided, the website came up as ******* which means the website is banned from being mentioned on DIS.  Please do not try to get around the board filter by using another name or a variation of the website.  Thanks, jilljill)


----------



## JenKatt

JenKatt said:


> If you look at *************** they have video and pics. It is most certainly a sectioned off part of the beach, complete with a wall.
> The part about the cabanas is in the updates at the top
> 
> 
> (FYI: In the link you provided, the website came up as ******* which means the website is banned from being mentioned on DIS. Please do not try to get around the board filter by using another name or a variation of the website. Thanks, jilljill)


 
Oh goodness gracious! Trying to tell people where to get info from a website of people who post on this board. Yeesh. If someone wants to know the website, tough luck I guess.
Never expected that website to be banned!

Sorry y'all I tried to point in the right direction. don't PM me either as the link is also blocked there. I would suggest googling it as this website is the only place I have seen decent photos of the cabanas. It's a shame that the information is not allowed.


----------



## mmouse37

There are some websites/TA's that are banned on the Dis.  It is what it is.  If you type a name of a website or TA agency and it comes up with ******* that means the website is a banned one.  We, as mods, don't make up who gets banned and we have no control over the ****** as it is an internal filter.

If you don't like the policy you can certainly contact the websmaters about it.

If you want to pass on a filtered website feel free to do it via email.

Thanks.

MJ


----------



## mickey7879

I have pictures that say there is a private beach. I haven't tried posting the website, but if anyone is interested, please email me at Mickey7879@hotmail.com with "Disboards" in the subject line and I will send you the info.

Also have a youtube video of what the inside of the cabanas look like and says there is a private beach.


----------



## mcubit

Here is a link to a YouTube video that is out there. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5P14UJpqdU


----------



## SplashMountainManiac

The family beach cabanas are definitely not on a private beach. I have seen them and have several photos of them and can assure you that they are all sitting on the family beach. Also, according to the Disney press release http://disneycruisenews.com/AssetDetail.aspx?AssetId=a492df4b-8d7d-486b-87d9-e41b217f4668, they are located on the family beach.


----------



## ppiew

Believe me, the cabanas are a distance from Pelican Plunge and I am sure the beach in that area will be for cabana persons only.  It won't be a problem as I saw it.  They even had a barrier up last spring and it was a non-issue.


----------



## mickey7879

ppiew said:


> Believe me, the cabanas are a distance from Pelican Plunge and I am sure the beach in that area will be for cabana persons only.  It won't be a problem as I saw it.  They even had a barrier up last spring and it was a non-issue.



Too bad I can't click "LIKE" like I can on Facebook!


----------



## outahere

ppiew said:


> Believe me, the cabanas are a distance from Pelican Plunge and I am sure the beach in that area will be for cabana persons only.  It won't be a problem as I saw it.  They even had a barrier up last spring and it was a non-issue.



When we were there in April, the cabanas were pretty much finished, and yes they, and a small part of the beach, were blocked off.  However, once the Dream and Fantasy start stopping at CC, there will be another 1500 guests on the island, so blocking that part of the family beach would be completely against DCL's stated reasons for enlarging the family beach.  I really can't see them blocking off a large section of the family beach for only 100, or so, guests. 

Just my $.02 worth........


----------



## bigAWL

ppiew said:


> Believe me, the cabanas are a distance from Pelican Plunge and I am sure the beach in that area will be for cabana persons only. It won't be a problem as I saw it. They even had a barrier up last spring and it was a non-issue.


 
Interesting.  For whom was it a non-issue?  For the regular guest capacity of the Magic or Wonder who normally fit comfortably on the old family beach, and now have an extra 150 yards of expanded family beach to roam?  Or the 1600 additional passengers who are going to come off the Disney Dream in a few months and wonder if they are supposed to fit in that 150 yards of beach while 100 of thier shipmates stretch out on the other 150 yards of private beach.

Honestly, I only see a video from a guest who is taking a self tour of a cabana and then says in an offhand way that there's a private beach.  The photos do seem to show a fence separating that part of the beach, so perhaps that's an accurate description.  Or were they just trying to keep that part of the beach empty while they put the finishing touches on the cabanas?  I still haven't seen anything official that says anything about a private beach.  Possibly could be a soft-opening test to see if a private beach would work, and by not advertising a private beach they've left themselves the chance to go back and open it up to all families in case they decide it won't work.


----------



## DoOverDreams

The private cabanas at Serenity Bay do not have a private beach area.  They are about 1/2 way down the beach where all the chairs and lounges are setup.  Give or take a bit, no sense of distance!

If the ones at the family beach have their own private beach area too, we might have to chance the family beach area next time.


----------



## rtkane

bigAWL said:


> Interesting.  For whom was it a non-issue?  For the regular guest capacity of the Magic or Wonder who normally fit comfortably on the old family beach, and now have an extra 150 yards of expanded family beach to roam?  Or the 1600 additional passengers who are going to come off the Disney Dream in a few months and wonder if they are supposed to fit in that 150 yards of beach while 100 of thier shipmates stretch out on the other 150 yards of private beach.



Well, according to Disney's own press release from August (or whatever you call it), the family beach is being expanded by 700':

http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/whats-new/castaway-cay-enhancements/

It's definitely much bigger and i cant imagine it being all private--it has to be largely "public" wouldn't you think?  As an aside, it appears that there will be a back road to the cabanas, but for what I have no idea, because there was signage past the bike rental area on a road that said "welcome cabana guests".  I wish I snapped a pic. Anyone else see that?


----------



## atigeg

I would think that the 700 ft is the old Castaway Rays area
just past Pelican Plunge

That area was packed on 9/7, with very few open chairs, compared to the gaps on the family beach between the two tram stops.

my guess being that the tram now stops there.


----------



## rtkane

atigeg said:


> I would think that the 700 ft is the old Castaway Rays area
> just past Pelican Plunge
> 
> That area was packed on 9/7, with very few open chairs, compared to the gaps on the family beach between the two tram stops.
> 
> my guess being that the tram now stops there.



Yup...looks like they eliminated the teen beach (extending it a bit) and took over the stingray area.  We actually never made it to the beach this time between the kayak tour (awesome) and riding bikes.  Now I wish I had.


----------



## ppiew

The area aroung Pelican Plunge would all be family beach area.  The small area by the cabanas (which are at the very end of the beach area) would probably be 'private.'  It actually looked like it wrapped around the point.  It just didn't look to me like anyone would walk all the way to the end of the beach when there were so many chairs everywhere else.  Once you get to the cabanas, you are a long way from everything else ie. Pelican Plunge, Heads Up Bar, Stingray Beach etc.  It just didn't seem to be an advantage to me to hike all that way for a little bit of sand.  I don't know the exact footage but it didn't look like more than 100 ft to me (could be wrong).  Many of the cabanas are set back quite a ways and only a few were close to the water.  Anyway, it wasn't anything I would lose sleep over.  I am sure all passengers should be able to get along!


----------



## bigAWL

This might help.  I posted this here back in May.




So the half of the new beach in front of where Pelican plunge is now located used to be Castaway Rays, right?  And the other half (pretty much where the cabanas are now) was the teen beach.  So Disney says the expansion totals 700 ft.  That's even smaller than I measured (300 yards).  Assuming any private area will be in front of all the cabanas - which is about half of the new area - that leaves just about 100-125 additional yards for the family beach and the additional people from the bigger ships.


----------



## Davids-Coco

Well, on FB they are saying the family cabanas are open. Unfortunately, even if they are open, concierge is saying we can't book them yet.


----------



## dylan'smom

I read that they are available for booking on the ship.  Pricing is $499. Includes food, snacks, water, snorkel equipment, floats, sand toys, bike rental, and private shower too.  They looked pretty small when I saw them in April, so I can't imagine squeezing in any more people.

The pre booking seems to only be for suites at the moment...oh well, gotta have some perks!


----------



## princssdisnygina

Any updates for the private cabanas?  Can we officially book them on the ship?  Are they officially $499?  Anyone?  TIA!


----------



## ibouncetoo

Friends of mine got one just last week.  I'll mosey over to facebook and ask them to post some pictures and info here....

.


----------



## princssdisnygina

ibouncetoo said:


> Friends of mine got one just last week.  I'll mosey over to facebook and ask them to post some pictures and info here....
> 
> .



Sounds great!  I would love to hear more about it.  Trying to decide if that is something we want to do on our cruise in November!


----------



## SharonLowe

We're on the November 11 cruise and are concierge.  We were able to book ahead and pretty much had our choice of cabanas.  I expect it won't be too hard to book on board.  The description of what is included is pretty much the same as has been posted.

"Each well-appointed cabana is furnished with comfortable seating, a beverage refrigerator, safe, ceiling fan, plush towels and sunscreen.  Outside on the patio, luxurious chaise lounge chairs, a freshwater shower, hammock and sailcloth shade are yours to enjoy amid spectacular offshore views.  Fresh fruit and snacks are included along with complimentary bottled water and soft drinks.  Dedicated beverage service is provided and alcoholic beverage packages are available for purchase onboard at an additional cost. 

Additionally, each cabana includes use of snorkeling equipment, floats, sand toys, and one hour of bike rental."

If you have 6 people, the cost of all the equipment that is included makes the $499 price not seem quite so bad - $36 for 6 1-hour bike rentals; $36 for 6 float tubes; $105 for snorkel equipment (assuming 3 "adults" (over age 10) and 3 kids; whatever it costs to buy sand toys.


----------



## wuv tigger

just wondering ....


----------



## ibouncetoo

SharonLowe said:


> "Each well-appointed cabana is furnished with comfortable seating, a beverage refrigerator, safe, ceiling fan, plush towels and sunscreen. Outside on the patio, luxurious chaise lounge chairs, a freshwater shower, hammock and sailcloth shade are yours to enjoy amid spectacular offshore views. Fresh fruit and snacks are included along with complimentary bottled water and soft drinks. Dedicated beverage service is provided and alcoholic beverage packages are available for purchase onboard at an additional cost.
> 
> Additionally, each cabana includes use of snorkeling equipment, floats, sand toys, and one hour of bike rental."
> 
> If you have 6 people, the cost of all the equipment that is included makes the $499 price not seem quite so bad - $36 for 6 1-hour bike rentals; $36 for 6 float tubes; $105 for snorkel equipment (assuming 3 "adults" (over age 10) and 3 kids; whatever it costs to buy sand toys.


 
AND, its a PRIVATE beach!  The cabanas are set back from the beach, so mom and dad can't sit on the front deck and monitor the little ones in the water however.

.


----------



## DVC4US

wuv tigger said:


> just wondering ....



No, you can't have 7 people.  DCL is limiting the number of people to each cabana to 6 and they won't budge.  We have 8 people so I tried that first and they said no, only 6.  So now we are getting 2 cabanas and I tried to share with another family of 5 (one of them being a 3yo) and DCL said, no only 6 people allowed.  I was prepared to pay extra for the extra people but DCL is keeping the limit to 6.  I don't know if they will change this over time, but this is what they are doing right now.


----------



## mcubit

Can you have other people visit you if you rent a cabana?  I am surprised to see that they are limiting it to 6 and no additional options for more.


----------



## cats mom

SharonLowe said:


> If you have 6 people, the cost of all the equipment that is included makes the $499 price not seem quite so bad - $36 for 6 1-hour bike rentals; $36 for 6 float tubes; $105 for snorkel equipment (assuming 3 "adults" (over age 10) and 3 kids; whatever it costs to buy sand toys.



Although if you weren't doing the cabana, would you really pay for all that, especially for all 6 people? 

We've traveled as a group of 6 several times and the only thing we might rent for all 6 is snorkle gear. (Personally we bring our own masks though) It seems there's always at least a couple of people who don't want to do bikes, and floats are easy to share, I can't imagine getting one for each person.

I understand your point though. 





DVC4US said:


> No, you can't have 7 people.  DCL is limiting the number of people to each cabana to 6 and they won't budge.  We have 8 people so I tried that first and they said no, only 6.  So now we are getting 2 cabanas and I tried to share with another family of 5 (one of them being a 3yo) and DCL said, no only 6 people allowed.  I was prepared to pay extra for the extra people but DCL is keeping the limit to 6.  I don't know if they will change this over time, but this is what they are doing right now.



Thanks for the info. 

I do think it's a good thing that DCL has a capacity limit and they are sticking with it. I'm a little surprised they don't allow 1 or 2 above the limit with payment of an additional per person charge though. Of course the cabanas don't look very big. I bet they're already plenty cozy with 6 people.


----------



## dylan'smom

ibouncetoo said:


> AND, its a PRIVATE beach!  The cabanas are set back from the beach, so mom and dad can't sit on the front deck and monitor the little ones in the water however.
> 
> .



I dunno...I was just looking at them a few days ago, and that private beach is just a little strip behind some shrubs, with the cabanas all pretty close together & sharing it.  We were glad we hadn't reserved one when we saw them up close.  We were at the adult beach so that's the ones we checked out - NO one had rented them & all were empty.

But then they do come with some equipment & snacks so may be better with kids and/or those who like to be out of the sun, behind the lounges -- we like to sit down by the water w/ the short chairs while some of our group liked to use the lounges behind us....but the cabanas I saw were behind all of this.


----------



## kbmo4444

ibouncetoo said:


> Friends of mine got one just last week.  I'll mosey over to facebook and ask them to post some pictures and info here....
> 
> .



That would be great. We have one reserved for our Nov 13,2010 sailing and curious to know from those that have rented if they thought it was worth the $$$ and if they would rent one again


----------



## LisaG520

We had cabana #5 on the family beach 

Here is the front of the cabana:







The back of the cabana:






Our hammock:






The view off one side of our deck:


----------



## SharonLowe

LisaG520 said:


> We had cabana #5 on the family beach



Thanks for the photos.  We have number 4 reserved for November 11.  I like that they are set back from the beach but I can understand how parents with young kids wouldn't get the most benefit from them (other than maybe using them for naps.  We've done cabanas at some water parks and these are by far the nicest looking.  Having the shower will be nice to get the sand off before heading back to the ship.  And, of course just because you have a bit of beach doesn't mean you can't go to other parts too.


----------



## LisaG520

Some of the interior features:

Safe and additional towels in the closet:







Fridge stocked with bottled water, sodas, pitchers of planters punch (one with alcohol one without), and wet washcloths:






Snacks:






Fruitbasket:






3 second button to contact concierge staff for anything we needed - including golf cart rides to shopping or back to tram:


----------



## LisaG520

Path to beach:






Loungers on deck:






Beach area nearest our cabana:






Sign leading back to cabana area from Cookies Too and restrooms - very close to cabanas:






Sunscreen is even provided - they brought us more in the afternoon and told us to keep all of it:






View from inside looking out to deck - there are big doors you can close if you want:


----------



## nikkistevej

Very nice- thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## LisaG520

We all loved it and would do it again - well worth the money.

The cabana next to ours had 7 people - one was a toddler so she did not have a wrist band and maybe didn't count in the 6 (or maybe they just didn't tell anyone).

A friend of ours did stop by in the afternoon for a quick look around with no problem.

Concierge was telling people who ventured down this far on the beach (they had to climb over or under a rope) that the area was private and for cabana guests only.  And most of the day there was someone near the gate heading to cabanas from Cookies Too/restroom area checking for wrist bands.


----------



## LisaG520

ibouncetoo said:


> Friends of mine got one just last week.  I'll mosey over to facebook and ask them to post some pictures and info here....
> 
> .



Your wish is my command ...


----------



## kbmo4444

LisaG520 Thanks for the great photos!! Question we have Cabana#2 reserved but it looks like there is some type of barrier on the beach area. Did it seem to be in front of any cabanas or does #2 have similar beach/view as 4 and 5? 
Thanks - Karen


----------



## LisaG520

kbmo4444 said:


> LisaG520 Thanks for the great photos!! Question we have Cabana#2 reserved but it looks like there is some type of barrier on the beach area. Did it seem to be in front of any cabanas or does #2 have similar beach/view as 4 and 5?
> Thanks - Karen



If you mean the wooden barrier/fence thing it is at the end of the cabanas.  It divided the family beach beach from the private beach.

It looked like all the cabanas would have similiar views.

It seemed to us like they only set-up the area of the beach where there were cabanas in use.  I'm guessing maybe 6 of the cabanas were rented when we were there


----------



## kbmo4444

LisaG520 said:


> If you mean the wooden barrier/fence thing it is at the end of the cabanas.  It divided the family beach beach from the private beach.
> 
> It looked like all the cabanas would have similiar views.
> 
> It seemed to us like they only set-up the area of the beach where there were cabanas in use.  I'm guessing maybe 6 of the cabanas were rented when we were there



Yes, that is what I meant. Glad to hear that all have similar views. We can't wait!!! Did you eat at Cookies2 ? How were the crowds at that location compared to Cookies? Thanks for your quick response.


----------



## LisaG520

kbmo4444 said:


> Yes, that is what I meant. Glad to hear that all have similar views. We can't wait!!! Did you eat at Cookies2 ? How were the crowds at that location compared to Cookies? Thanks for your quick response.



We ate right after it opened and the lines never got as long as I've seen at the other Cookies while we were there.


----------



## princssdisnygina

I am definitely leaning towards doing this!  There are 4 adults in our group. 

How many private cabanas are there? 
Is it really a private beach?  I assume you share the beach with other cabanas but other than that... its private? 
Do you get alot of noise from the family beach?  That is one thing we like about the adult beach. 

Do you have to be concierge to book these?

Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## DVC4US

LisaG - thanks so much for the pictures.  We are trying to book 2 cabanas through concierge for our Dec cruise and I was wondering about the cabana numbers and placement.  Having been there, would you say that there is a better number to request, and which one is closest to the beach area.

Thanks so much!


----------



## ibouncetoo

LisaG520 said:


> Your wish is my command ...


 
You Rock!   I knew everyone here was/is anxious for info.

One question I forgot to ask you or Deb was about sharing the cost.  Did DCL divvy up the cost and charge each account appropriately, or did one person have to pay and you made your own arrangements for sharing the expense?

.


----------



## princssdisnygina

princssdisnygina said:


> I am definitely leaning towards doing this!  There are 4 adults in our group.
> 
> How many private cabanas are there?
> Is it really a private beach?  I assume you share the beach with other cabanas but other than that... its private?
> Do you get alot of noise from the family beach?  That is one thing we like about the adult beach.
> 
> Do you have to be concierge to book these?
> 
> Thanks for the great pics!



Anyone?


----------



## ibouncetoo

princssdisnygina said:


> I am definitely leaning towards doing this! There are 4 adults in our group.
> 
> How many private cabanas are there?
> 
> *Sixteen on the family beach and four on the adult...I believe.*
> 
> 
> Is it really a private beach? I assume you share the beach with other cabanas but other than that... its private?
> 
> *Yes, private and shared with the other cabanas*.
> 
> 
> Do you get alot of noise from the family beach? That is one thing we like about the adult beach.
> 
> *Don't know...but you'll get noise from the other cabana guests (I know I plan on being rowdy!)*
> 
> 
> Do you have to be concierge to book these?
> 
> *Right now that is the only way to book in advance. Once you are on the ship anyone can book them. The person Lisa shared with was on a B2B on the Wonder and booked the cabanas for the 2nd leg while on the first. *This could change as DCL will probably be 'tweeking' the program as they get feedback from the guests.
> 
> Thanks for the great pics!


 
Hope that helps!

.


----------



## princssdisnygina

ibouncetoo said:


> Hope that helps!
> 
> .



YES!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Lesley Mahler

mmouse37 said:


> Supposed to be ready by next summer but no actual date yet.  Also, reports were that they will have an additional cost and need to be reserved...how the process works has not yet been announced, as far as I know.
> 
> Here is a little info on them
> 
> 08/30/09
> Disney's Castaway Cay set for expansion
> 
> With the upcoming expansion of the Disney Cruise Line, the company wants to make sure that Castaway Cay is ready for the influx of visitors. The 1,000 acre island paradise will be getting an upgrade, set to be done by next summer. Some of the items on the agenda are a bigger family beach, more water sports, another restaurant and 20 private cabanas.
> 
> The family beach is currently 1,000 feet and will be expanded by 700 feet. Disney wants guests to have the opportunity to spread out and is hoping the expanded beach will allow them to do so. Another tram stop will be added further down the coastline, along with a new restaurant and shops. Also in the works are two new corkscrew slides and two new play areas with water features.
> 
> MJ



Does anyone know if they are going to charge extra for the new water slides and water features are going to be an extra charge?
TIA


----------



## LisaG520

ibouncetoo said:


> You Rock!   I knew everyone here was/is anxious for info.
> 
> One question I forgot to ask you or Deb was about sharing the cost.  Did DCL divvy up the cost and charge each account appropriately, or did one person have to pay and you made your own arrangements for sharing the expense?
> .



This is the one issue we had.  Deb booked it so we assumed they would bill her.  I went to guest services and put cash on debs account for our portion.  Imagine my surprise when we got our bill under the door and they billed me!

We had to go to guest services to get it straightened out.  I would check when reserving to make sure the right person is billed.

Sorry I don't know if they'll split it.


----------



## LisaG520

Lesley Mahler said:


> Does anyone know if they are going to charge extra for the new water slides and water features are going to be an extra charge?
> TIA



Pelican plunge was open with no extra charge.


----------



## LisaG520

DVC4US said:


> LisaG - thanks so much for the pictures.  We are trying to book 2 cabanas through concierge for our Dec cruise and I was wondering about the cabana numbers and placement.  Having been there, would you say that there is a better number to request, and which one is closest to the beach area.
> 
> Thanks so much!



All seem to be about same distance from beach area.

We loved our location - not far from restrooms and food.  We were cabana #5.


----------



## DVC4US

Does anyone know which number cabanas are closest to the beach and which ones are closest to the walking paths?


----------



## LisaG520

DVC4US said:


> Does anyone know which number cabanas are closest to the beach and which ones are closest to the walking paths?



The cabanas are all between the beach and a paved path.


----------



## jilljill

Gotta ask those that have been in the cabanas....how annoying was the bell ringing from Pelican Plunge all day long?
We found that to be extremely annoying when we were along that section of the beach in June.  I did note it on my comment card.


----------



## DVC4US

LisaG520 said:


> All seem to be about same distance from beach area.
> 
> We loved our location - not far from restrooms and food.  We were cabana #5.





LisaG520 said:


> The cabanas are all between the beach and a paved path.



Thanks so much for the answers!


----------



## ibouncetoo

jilljill said:


> Gotta ask those that have been in the cabanas....how annoying was the bell ringing from Pelican Plunge all day long?
> We found that to be extremely annoying when we were along that section of the beach in June. I did note it on my comment card.


 
Was just chatting with a friend on Facebook and asked this question for you.  She said 

"not at all. it was too far away. we heard nothing but steel drum music that they piped in and you could set the volume control on.
very cool"

/


----------



## EllaEnchanted

DVC4US said:


> LisaG - thanks so much for the pictures.  We are trying to book 2 cabanas through concierge for our Dec cruise and I was wondering about the cabana numbers and placement.  Having been there, would you say that there is a better number to request, and which one is closest to the beach area.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hi LeiLani, I was the other DISer that booked cabana #5 with LisaG520. They assigned us this cabana in the order that they were requested I believe. There really is no better or worse location. The only thing that we were thankful for as far as location goes was that we were close to the bathrooms and to Cookies Too. I'm sure if you were further away, you could call your concierge cabana manager and he will drive you to the bathroom and back and to Cookies Too and back. Just press the button for 3 seconds.


----------



## jilljill

ibouncetoo said:


> Was just chatting with a friend on Facebook and asked this question for you.  She said
> 
> "not at all. it was too far away. we heard nothing but steel drum music that they piped in and you could set the volume control on.
> very cool"
> 
> /



That's good to know.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## ededmd

For those who have experienced the cabanas:

Did you tip your cabana attendant?
If so, would you please give an appropriate range to consider?

thanks.


----------



## EllaEnchanted

ededmd said:


> For those who have experienced the cabanas:
> 
> Did you tip your cabana attendant?
> If so, would you please give an appropriate range to consider?
> 
> thanks.



YES, absolutely!!! I was one couple out of the six people. I paid $83 per person or $166 total. I left a $20 tip from the two of us. LisaG520 left the cabana after me and she left the remainder of the tip for 4 people. I don't know what that amount was, but I'm pretty certain it was in the neighborhood of $40. That's $10 per person. I think that's a good base. Depending on how many times you press that 3 second button and how many requests you have. You might want to increase the amount. We really did not use the concierge. So I think that $60 for 6 people was fair.


----------



## SharonLowe

DVC4US said:


> LisaG - thanks so much for the pictures.  We are trying to book 2 cabanas through concierge for our Dec cruise and I was wondering about the cabana numbers and placement.  Having been there, would you say that there is a better number to request, and which one is closest to the beach area.
> 
> Thanks so much!



When I booked mine, they asked if I wanted to be close to the restrooms/Cookies Too or more secluded.  I asked to be close to the restrooms but not too close.  The cast member booked us in cabana 4 so I assume 1 is the closest and 17 is the furthest away.


----------



## LisaG520

jilljill said:


> Gotta ask those that have been in the cabanas....how annoying was the bell ringing from Pelican Plunge all day long?
> We found that to be extremely annoying when we were along that section of the beach in June.  I did note it on my comment card.




Never heard it.





EllaEnchanted said:


> YES, absolutely!!! I was one couple out of the six people. I paid $83 per person or $166 total. I left a $20 tip from the two of us. LisaG520 left the cabana after me and she left the remainder of the tip for 4 people. I don't know what that amount was, but I'm pretty certain it was in the neighborhood of $40. That's $10 per person. I think that's a good base. Depending on how many times you press that 3 second button and how many requests you have. You might want to increase the amount. We really did not use the concierge. So I think that $60 for 6 people was fair.



Yep - we gave him $10 per person.


----------



## PrincessTrisha

I see the stairs leading up to the Cabanas. Any idea if any of the cabanas are wheelchair accessible (ie with a ramp instead)?

thanks.


----------



## SharonLowe

princssdisnygina said:


> I am definitely leaning towards doing this!  There are 4 adults in our group.
> 
> How many private cabanas are there?
> Is it really a private beach?  I assume you share the beach with other cabanas but other than that... its private?
> Do you get alot of noise from the family beach?  That is one thing we like about the adult beach.
> 
> Do you have to be concierge to book these?
> 
> Thanks for the great pics!



There are cabanas on the adult beach as well.  As of now, only concierge can book in advance.  Others can book onboard.  The beach is private for the cabanas.  As for noise, someone who has already been can answer that question.


----------



## DVC4US

EllaEnchanted said:


> Hi LeiLani, I was the other DISer that booked cabana #5 with LisaG520. They assigned us this cabana in the order that they were requested I believe. There really is no better or worse location. The only thing that we were thankful for as far as location goes was that we were close to the bathrooms and to Cookies Too. I'm sure if you were further away, you could call your concierge cabana manager and he will drive you to the bathroom and back and to Cookies Too and back. Just press the button for 3 seconds.



Hi Deb, Thanks so much for the information.  I didn't know if there was a better location to request or not.  I'll just let DCL assign us the cabanas and see which ones we get.


----------



## DVC4US

SharonLowe said:


> When I booked mine, they asked if I wanted to be close to the restrooms/Cookies Too or more secluded.  I asked to be close to the restrooms but not too close.  The cast member booked us in cabana 4 so I assume 1 is the closest and 17 is the furthest away.



Thanks so much for the information Sharon!


----------



## Conservative Hippie

DVC4US said:


> No, you can't have 7 people.  DCL is limiting the number of people to each cabana to 6 and they won't budge.  We have 8 people so I tried that first and they said no, only 6.  So now we are getting 2 cabanas and I tried to share with another family of 5 (one of them being a 3yo) and DCL said, no only 6 people allowed.  I was prepared to pay extra for the extra people but DCL is keeping the limit to 6.  I don't know if they will change this over time, but this is what they are doing right now.



If it's 6 bodies regardless of age that kinda stinks.  We have 6 adults and 2 kids, ages 3 years and 10 months.


----------



## grits98

Thank you sooooo much for all the pics and the good information!!!


----------



## DVC4US

Conservative Hippie said:


> If it's 6 bodies regardless of age that kinda stinks.  We have 6 adults and 2 kids, ages 3 years and 10 months.



I totally agree with you, that's why I tried everything I could think of but DCL stands firm on the limit of 6 people.  Even though the ages in my traveling party are older (7 adults & one 14yo) it's not like we are all going to be in the cabana at one time, we just want to be in the same area on the beach.  Not only do we want to try out the cabanas but my mom is undergoing treatment for cancer and can not sit in the sun so this is the best way for her to get off the ship at CC.  If we don't book 2 cabanas then that means our family(which Disney is big on) will have to split up.  I understand the cabanas are small but if the extra 1 or 2 people are part of your traveling party then I think you should be allowed to include them at an additional cost. JMO


----------



## EllaEnchanted

PrincessTrisha said:


> I see the stairs leading up to the Cabanas. Any idea if any of the cabanas are wheelchair accessible (ie with a ramp instead)?
> 
> thanks.



I didn't see any cabanas with ramps, but that doesn't mean that there aren't any. I would ask DCL to be sure.


----------



## EllaEnchanted

SharonLowe said:


> There are cabanas on the adult beach as well.  As of now, only concierge can book in advance.  Others can book onboard.  The beach is private for the cabanas.  As for noise, someone who has already been can answer that question.



No noise, just peace and tranquility. You'll be amazed at how nice they are.


----------



## EllaEnchanted

DVC4US said:


> Hi Deb, Thanks so much for the information.  I didn't know if there was a better location to request or not.  I'll just let DCL assign us the cabanas and see which ones we get.


----------



## KingRichard

Anymore pics out there?

Some maybe taken a little further out to get a good idea what space is there and the whole layout.

Need to tell the wife it is a must have! lol


----------



## weluvMM

PrincessTrisha said:


> I see the stairs leading up to the Cabanas. Any idea if any of the cabanas are wheelchair accessible (ie with a ramp instead)?
> 
> thanks.



When I was there in July, I think I noticed that a few of them had ramps.


----------



## KristiMc

Were the pitchers of Planter Punch included or was the alcoholic one extra?

Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## two-foxes

The pics have sealed the deal for us on this!  Thanks for posting, but would love to read other reviews, too!  We have two boys, 3 and 1, and I am hoping this will be a good choice to help keep them cool (although our last cruise in Feb was moderate temps) and offer a good nap location and home base for our family and my parents.


----------



## Alan_BLT_2009

Thanks for the pictures.

I just wanted to keep track of the ones I found on page 2, 7, 12, and 13.


----------



## Paragd911

PrincessTrisha said:


> I see the stairs leading up to the Cabanas. Any idea if any of the cabanas are wheelchair accessible (ie with a ramp instead)?
> 
> thanks.



One does..  The First one..


----------



## LisaG520

KristiMc said:


> Were the pitchers of Planter Punch included or was the alcoholic one extra?
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pictures.



Inluded


----------



## dylan'smom

Lisa, I'm thinking the family beach might have a better set up?  

The ones we checked out at Serenity Bay were set back behind the shrubs & bushes from the beach, with no paths except on either end, & everyone else was in front of them.  

Did you have to go to one end or the other to get around the hedge, to get to the water?  Were there people on the lounges/chairs in front of you, between your cabana & the water??

Thanks!!


----------



## PrincessTrisha

Paragd911 said:


> One does.. The First one..


 
Thank you very much for this information. If it's available next week (omg - next week ) we'll be in a Cabana.


----------



## Paragd911

PrincessTrisha said:


> Thank you very much for this information. If it's available next week (omg - next week ) we'll be in a Cabana.



cool let me know how it works for you please!


----------



## mickey7879

So I haven't been on in about a month or so. I did the search and didn't find anything or I'm just terrible at it so sorry if this has been asked or discussed. If so, just move/delete/ignore or whatever you need to do.

Has anyone gotten one of the cabanas yet? How did you like it? Can you reserve them online? Did you feel it was worth the price? Any new info out on them?


----------



## jilljill

mickey7879 said:


> So I haven't been on in about a month or so. I did the search and didn't find anything or I'm just terrible at it so sorry if this has been asked or discussed. If so, just move/delete/ignore or whatever you need to do.
> 
> Has anyone gotten one of the cabanas yet? How did you like it? Can you reserve them online? Did you feel it was worth the price? Any new info out on them?



I've merged your thread with the cabana thread so you can read thru the last few pages for the info you asked about.


----------



## MoranClan

Does anyone know where Cabana 8 is located?  This will be ours on December 10th.

Thanks


----------



## all5ofus

MoranClan said:


> Does anyone know where Cabana 8 is located?  This will be ours on December 10th.
> 
> Thanks



We had #9.  8 is a great location.  Some of them, maybe 13-17, were around the bend and not facing the main beach and would be less desirable.


----------



## SharonLowe

MoranClan said:


> Does anyone know where Cabana 8 is located?  This will be ours on December 10th.
> 
> Thanks



We're in number 4 on our November cruise.  I'll try to take photos so you know where yours is.


----------



## salemk

MoranClan said:


> Does anyone know where Cabana 8 is located?  This will be ours on December 10th.
> 
> Thanks



How were you able to book in advance? Concierge keeps telling me that I cannot yet book Cabana for my 3 Day Wonder cruise on 12/9/10.


----------



## DVC4US

salemk said:


> How were you able to book in advance? Concierge keeps telling me that I cannot yet book Cabana for my 3 Day Wonder cruise on 12/9/10.



I just received a confirmation email from concierge on Friday saying our cabanas have been booked for our Dec 18th cruise.  You might want to check back with concierge on Monday to see if they are able to book your cruise yet.


----------



## ppiew

so just how far in advance CAN you book the cabanas??


----------



## steelfish535

I'm wondering if anyone knows the cancellation policy on these cabanas?  If you find out the day before that the weather is going to be horrid, can you cancel?

I'm also anxiously awaiting more reviews and pics!!


----------



## GhostlyHitchhiker

LisaG520 said:


> Inluded



Wow, so if you rang concierge because your group was out of water and, say the alcoholic punch, your wonderful DCL concierge person would refill both for the cost of the cabana? We would be three adults and two children. This is looking better and better with snorkel, floaties, bike rental, etc, etc, etc, plus the beverages/snacks!

Thank you all very much for the info! We don't even have our next Castaway Cay cruise planned, but I know what *I* want to plan for. ;-)


----------



## kbmo4444

steelfish535 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone knows the cancellation policy on these cabanas?  If you find out the day before that the weather is going to be horrid, can you cancel?
> 
> I'm also anxiously awaiting more reviews and pics!!



When we booked our cabana for our upcoming cruise I asked about the cancellation policy and was told 3 days prior to cancel just like all other excursions. I would assume if you dock at CC even if the weather is not great you probably have to keep your cabana reservation. Look at it this way if it is rainy at least you have a dry comfy place to sit on CC and some planters punch


----------



## DVC4US

ppiew said:


> so just how far in advance CAN you book the cabanas??



Right now, only concierge guests can book the cabanas in advance and even that time frame is up to DCL.  We are on the Dec 18th cruise and they just opened up our booking on Friday, Nov 5th.  I believe anyone else who would like to book a cabana can do so once they get on board.


----------



## EllaEnchanted

dylan'smom said:


> Lisa, I'm thinking the family beach might have a better set up?
> 
> The ones we checked out at Serenity Bay were set back behind the shrubs & bushes from the beach, with no paths except on either end, & everyone else was in front of them.
> 
> Did you have to go to one end or the other to get around the hedge, to get to the water?  Were there people on the lounges/chairs in front of you, between your cabana & the water??
> 
> Thanks!!



We had a path right behind our cabana but off to the side. We were in number 5 at the family beach. It really was a perfect spot. The lounges were between the bushes and the water. We took the ones directly in front of our cabana. Other cabanas had their own lounges in front of them that were next to ours. But they know you can only have six people in each cabana....so it doesn't get crowded and you have enough seating anywhere you want for your own group and each group next to you. For that reason alone, I think it's a good idea that they put limits on the number of people in each cabana. If your group is bigger than that....just get more than one. It keeps it under control and it doesn't get crowded or noisy. It truely is paradise.

Here's some pictures:


----------



## EllaEnchanted

MoranClan said:


> Does anyone know where Cabana 8 is located?  This will be ours on December 10th.
> 
> Thanks



We were in number 5 so you'll be three down from where we were. We were close to the bathrooms and Cookies Too. It was a short walk over there. Three doors further down won't be that much. It's a good location.


----------



## kbmo4444

EllaEnchanted said:


> We were in number 5 so you'll be three down from where we were. We were close to the bathrooms and Cookies Too. It was a short walk over there. Three doors further down won't be that much. It's a good location.



We have #2 for our cruise. Is this a good location and would we still have a clear view to the beach or is the make shift barrier(to the left of your cabana) that is seen in the pictures in front of us?


----------



## EllaEnchanted

kbmo4444 said:


> We have #2 for our cruise. Is this a good location and would we still have a clear view to the beach or is the make shift barrier(to the left of your cabana) that is seen in the pictures in front of us?



I'm sure the barrier will be off to the side and you will have a beautiful view. Remember it's DISNEY!!!!!


----------



## kbmo4444

EllaEnchanted said:


> I'm sure the barrier will be off to the side and you will have a beautiful view. Remember it's DISNEY!!!!!



Thank you for your response. It is probably just the angle of the picture that makes it look directly in front of cabanas(1-3)


----------



## EllaEnchanted

kbmo4444 said:


> Thank you for your response. It is probably just the angle of the picture that makes it look directly in front of cabanas(1-3)



Exactly! It's all good!!


----------



## mousebrat

DARN YOU ALL!!!  You just cost me $499.  We were thinking about a cabana since receiving the email from the concierge, but we were hesitant to book because we couldn't find any good pictures.  The price is a bit steep (I had in my mind that they would be "worth" about $350), but I think it will let us enjoy the entire day at CC.  It looks like a great place to call home for the day and will let the little one get a nap without going back to the ship.  Last time, we ended up going back to the ship right after lunch and not getting back off.

Now, if we could only get an update on whether they will have chocolate chip cookie dough icecream...


----------



## EllaEnchanted

mousebrat said:


> DARN YOU ALL!!!  You just cost me $499.  We were thinking about a cabana since receiving the email from the concierge, but we were hesitant to book because we couldn't find any good pictures.  The price is a bit steep (I had in my mind that they would be "worth" about $350), but I think it will let us enjoy the entire day at CC.  It looks like a great place to call home for the day and will let the little one get a nap without going back to the ship.  Last time, we ended up going back to the ship right after lunch and not getting back off.
> 
> Now, if we could only get an update on whether they will have chocolate chip cookie dough icecream...



You won't be sorry....in fact, quite the opposite. Like me, you won't ever want to do CC without a cabana again. I didn't go out on the beach. I stayed inside the cabana the whole time in the shade and the breeze that came through there was like heaven. I didn't want to leave. It was so relaxing.


----------



## llkoolj40

mousebrat said:


> DARN YOU ALL!!!  You just cost me $499.  We were thinking about a cabana since receiving the email from the concierge, but we were hesitant to book because we couldn't find any good pictures.  The price is a bit steep (I had in my mind that they would be "worth" about $350), but I think it will let us enjoy the entire day at CC.  It looks like a great place to call home for the day and will let the little one get a nap without going back to the ship.  Last time, we ended up going back to the ship right after lunch and not getting back off.
> 
> Now, if we could only get an update on whether they will have chocolate chip cookie dough icecream...



We were there at CC on Oct 23rd and there was no chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream. It was Mango flavor. I heard rumor that that cookie dough ice cream was clogging the new ice cream machines, but again that is only rumor.


----------



## kaseyC

Are the snorkels, floats and such brought to the Cabana or do you have go to the rental stand and get them yourself?

Thanks for sharing your pictures!


----------



## all5ofus

kaseyC said:


> Are the snorkels, floats and such brought to the Cabana or do you have go to the rental stand and get them yourself?
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pictures!



Floats and tubes were on the beach already.  Snorkel and bikes are picked up at the rental location and you just show them your wristband.


----------



## EllaEnchanted

all5ofus said:


> Floats and tubes were on the beach already.  Snorkel and bikes are picked up at the rental location and you just show them your wristband.



Yes, but you can press your 3 second button and they will drive you to the rental location and back.


----------



## kaseyC

all5ofus said:


> Floats and tubes were on the beach already.  Snorkel and bikes are picked up at the rental location and you just show them your wristband.



Thank you! 




EllaEnchanted said:


> Yes, but you can press your 3 second button and they will drive you to the rental location and back.



About this golf cart transport...from reading this thread, you are driven to your Cabana from the ship and back to the ship from your Cabana?   Are their specific set times or can you come and go as you please?  From your quote above, it seems they will drive you other places through out the island... is that right?  

The 3 second button, what else is it used for?  Can you have food brought to the cabana from Cookies Too?  What about other drinks and or snacks?

Sorry about all the questions, I'm considering booking a Cabana and I want to be clear on everything included... especially in terms of personal service.  Thanks for humoring me.


----------



## EllaEnchanted

kaseyC said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About this golf cart transport...from reading this thread, you are driven to your Cabana from the ship and back to the ship from your Cabana?   Are their specific set times or can you come and go as you please?  From your quote above, it seems they will drive you other places through out the island... is that right?
> 
> The 3 second button, what else is it used for?  Can you have food brought to the cabana from Cookies Too?  What about other drinks and or snacks?
> 
> Sorry about all the questions, I'm considering booking a Cabana and I want to be clear on everything included... especially in terms of personal service.  Thanks for humoring me.





You get off the boat and take the regular tram to Pelican Point. The registration booth is right there for the cabanas. You register and then a private golf cart comes to pick you up and take you to your cabana. Anytime you want anything or to go anywhere, you press the 3 second button and your wish is their command. It's like magic. We didn't make any special requests, but they came in about half way thru the day and replenished everything we used....i.e., towels, chilled washcloths and sunblock. 

If you press the button for 3 seconds, they just show up. There are no set times. They will pamper you and try to accommodate your every request. I'm sure they would have brought us drinks if we had asked. I'm not sure if they would have driven us to Cookies Too or just brought us food from there. We were so close we all walked over after using the restrooms. They did tell us that they would drive us to and from shopping. So I'm assuming that you can ask to be driven anywhere and they will probably do so. 

When it was time to leave, they will drive you back to Pelican Point and then you take the regular tram back to the ship. 

It's like being in concierge onboard the ship. You have full concierge service while renting the cabanas. It is SO worthwhile.


----------



## KingRichard

GhostlyHitchhiker said:


> Wow, so if you rang concierge because your group was out of water and, say the alcoholic punch, your wonderful DCL concierge person would refill both for the cost of the cabana? We would be three adults and two children. This is looking better and better with snorkel, floaties, bike rental, etc, etc, etc, plus the beverages/snacks!
> 
> Thank you all very much for the info! We don't even have our next Castaway Cay cruise planned, but I know what *I* want to plan for. ;-)



Bikes and alcoholic punch? Hope I don't get arrested!


----------



## quinnc19

I have a party of 4 on the 3/6/10 sailing of the Dream. If any party of 1 or 2 out there would like to share a cabana (proportionately, of course), please let me know! I had no intentions of doing this, but it is seeming more and more appealing


----------



## EllaEnchanted

quinnc19 said:


> I have a party of 4 on the 3/6/10 sailing of the Dream. If any party of 1 or 2 out there would like to share a cabana (proportionately, of course), please let me know! I had no intentions of doing this, but it is seeming more and more appealing



You should ask the people sailing with you on the 3/6/11 (I assume you meant 2011) thread. You'll get more takers. I'll do it again, but I'm not sailing on those dates.


----------



## quinnc19

Good idea, EllaEnchanted! One more question. I spoke with my TA and she said to go to the Spa to book the cabanas once on board. Does anyone know whether this is possible immediately upon boarding, or if it opens at a certain time, like dining reservations. Thanks!


----------



## kaseyC

EllaEnchanted said:


> You get off the boat and take the regular tram to Pelican Point. The registration booth is right there for the cabanas. You register and then a private golf cart comes to pick you up and take you to your cabana. Anytime you want anything or to go anywhere, you press the 3 second button and your wish is their command. It's like magic. We didn't make any special requests, but they came in about half way thru the day and replenished everything we used....i.e., towels, chilled washcloths and sunblock.
> 
> If you press the button for 3 seconds, they just show up. There are no set times. They will pamper you and try to accommodate your every request. I'm sure they would have brought us drinks if we had asked. I'm not sure if they would have driven us to Cookies Too or just brought us food from there. We were so close we all walked over after using the restrooms. They did tell us that they would drive us to and from shopping. So I'm assuming that you can ask to be driven anywhere and they will probably do so.
> 
> When it was time to leave, they will drive you back to Pelican Point and then you take the regular tram back to the ship.
> 
> It's like being in concierge onboard the ship. You have full concierge service while renting the cabanas. It is SO worthwhile.



Thanks again!  I sent an email to the Concierge team to find out if they have started booking these for Jan. sailings yet.  I've convinced my DH to Gift me the Cabana rental for Christmas.


----------



## EllaEnchanted

quinnc19 said:


> Good idea, EllaEnchanted! One more question. I spoke with my TA and she said to go to the Spa to book the cabanas once on board. Does anyone know whether this is possible immediately upon boarding, or if it opens at a certain time, like dining reservations. Thanks!



If you are concierge you can book in advance of boarding, if you are not concierge you can book as soon as you get onboard. You go to the shore excursion desk. If you're sharing a cabana make sure the proper party gets charged. For example, I reserved our cabana and my friends put money down on my account to cover their part of the expense. Then they charged my friend for the cabana. We had to back the expense off of her account and add it to mine. It was a simple mistake that they corrected, but just make sure you specify whose account should be charged. I automatically assumed that since I reserved it for all of us that I would be charged. That's not what happened.


----------



## EllaEnchanted

kaseyC said:


> Thanks again!  I sent an email to the Concierge team to find out if they have started booking these for Jan. sailings yet.  I've convinced my DH to Gift me the Cabana rental for Christmas.



If you are sailing concierge, you can book them in advance of boarding. You won't be sorry. It's the best gift you can receive!!!


----------



## princessnpirate

So glad I found this thread! Now I cannot wait to book a cabana...


----------



## mouseears1

EllaEnchanted said:


> If you are sailing concierge, you can book them in advance of boarding. You won't be sorry. It's the best gift you can receive!!!



I totally agree I booked with Concierge before I left for our Oct. 23, 2010 cruise. We had already booked the Roy O Disney Suite and I thought long and hard about whether to book a $499.00 Cabana as well. EllaEnchanted is right in saying it is a decision you will not regret. 

From the moment I inquired at the tram on Castaway Cay as to where the check in was for the Cabanas it was amazing. One, I didn't give my name to the gentleman I asked but he addressed me as "Mrs. Okuno right this way"... Ok, how did he know my name? A soon as we reached the adult beach, Val came up to me with a huge smile and said " Mrs. Okuno right this way, I have been expecting you" Val took care of my family and 2 guests like Kings and Queens. He drove us everywhere, Cookies, shopping etc. Val, who found out how much I liked fruit, drove back and made a second special fruit bowl with cut up Guava, mango's, strawberries etc for me to enjoy......And at the end of the day he drove us right to the check in point to get back on the ship. He took care of everything....It was a truly amazing time and I will do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## kaseyC

EllaEnchanted said:


> If you are sailing concierge, you can book them in advance of boarding. You won't be sorry. It's the best gift you can receive!!!



Merry Christmas to me!! LOL  The Concierge reserved our Cabana for us today for our Jan. Dream sailing.   We will be in #3, from reading this thread it looks like we will be in a good location.


----------



## quinnc19

Since I am not concierge, I will make sure to get to the port bright and early! I think this will GREATLY enhance my family's enjoyment of CC (especially since I am traveling with elderly parents and a 3 year old)!!


----------



## mdargen

Don't all the cabanas book up quite quickly? Is there even a chance of getting one if you aren't on the concierge level? If they are available can you book them when you get to port to check in?


----------



## EllaEnchanted

mouseears1 said:


> I totally agree I booked with Concierge before I left for our Oct. 23, 2010 cruise. We had already booked the Roy O Disney Suite and I thought long and hard about whether to book a $499.00 Cabana as well. EllaEnchanted is right in saying it is a decision you will not regret.
> 
> From the moment I inquired at the tram on Castaway Cay as to where the check in was for the Cabanas it was amazing. One, I didn't give my name to the gentleman I asked but he addressed me as "Mrs. Okuno right this way"... Ok, how did he know my name? A soon as we reached the adult beach, Val came up to me with a huge smile and said " Mrs. Okuno right this way, I have been expecting you" Val took care of my family and 2 guests like Kings and Queens. He drove us everywhere, Cookies, shopping etc. Val, who found out how much I liked fruit, drove back and made a second special fruit bowl with cut up Guava, mango's, strawberries etc for me to enjoy......And at the end of the day he drove us right to the check in point to get back on the ship. He took care of everything....It was a truly amazing time and I will do it again in a heartbeat.





I know exactly how you feel and totally agree that it is worth it.


----------



## EllaEnchanted

kaseyC said:


> Merry Christmas to me!! LOL  The Concierge reserved our Cabana for us today for our Jan. Dream sailing.   We will be in #3, from reading this thread it looks like we will be in a good location.



YES #3 is excellent. We were in #5 and we could walk to the restrooms and Cookies Too.


----------



## EllaEnchanted

quinnc19 said:


> Since I am not concierge, I will make sure to get to the port bright and early! I think this will GREATLY enhance my family's enjoyment of CC (especially since I am traveling with elderly parents and a 3 year old)!!



You will enjoy your day so much more. You'll see. You won't be sorry.


----------



## EllaEnchanted

mdargen said:


> Don't all the cabanas book up quite quickly? Is there even a chance of getting one if you aren't on the concierge level? If they are available can you book them when you get to port to check in?



It's true that they are booked on a first come first serve basis. However, when we booked one there were many that were empty. If you're not concierge you can only book at the shore excursion desk.


----------



## mdargen

EllaEnchanted said:


> It's true that they are booked on a first come first serve basis. However, when we booked one there were many that were empty. If you're not concierge you can only book at the shore excursion desk.



Thank you so much for the information. How many cabanas are there? It would be really neat to get one but I'm not holding my breath. I have the worst luck! LOL


----------



## SharonLowe

mdargen said:


> Thank you so much for the information. How many cabanas are there? It would be really neat to get one but I'm not holding my breath. I have the worst luck! LOL



There are 17 cabanas on the family beach; 3 or 4 on the adult beach.  This weekend, Nov 13th, was the first weekend all were sold, according to the Concierge at CC.  He also said that they would soon be available to book online and he expected they would all sell quickly.  So, keep an eye out for the online booking.


----------



## SharonLowe

mousebrat said:


> Now, if we could only get an update on whether they will have chocolate chip cookie dough icecream...



We were there Nov 13.  They had vanilla, chocolate, mango and pineapple.  Sorry, no cookie dough yet.


----------



## kaseyC

SharonLowe said:


> There are 17 cabanas on the family beach; 3 or 4 on the adult beach.  This weekend, Nov 13th, was the first weekend all were sold, according to the Concierge at CC.  He also said that they would soon be available to book online and he expected they would all sell quickly.  So, keep an eye out for the online booking.



Any pictures to share?


----------



## mousebrat

SharonLowe said:


> We were there Nov 13.  They had vanilla, chocolate, mango and pineapple.  Sorry, no cookie dough yet.



Thanks for the update!  No Flying Dutchman, the Magic's falling apart, and now no cookie dough icecream.  What is this world coming to???   (Just kidding!)


----------



## Deemarch

Very Interested!!!


----------



## dylan'smom

kaseyC said:


> Any pictures to share?



Some great ones!!  Just go back thru the thread to see everything up close & personal!!


----------



## mickey7879

I sure hope we are able to get one for our March 5th sailing. We aren't conceirge so hoping they don't sell out before we get on board. It's the only shore excursion we are planning on doing.


----------



## kaseyC

dylan'smom said:


> Some great ones!!  Just go back thru the thread to see everything up close & personal!!



I've seen those.  Since the poster I quoted mentioned that she had just gotten back, I wanted to know if she had any new pictures.


----------



## ppiew

would love to see and aerial shot with cabin #s as we will probably need two with our entourage!!!!  wondering which 2 we should ask for/be waitlisted for.  We don't want too far from bathrooms or Cookie's too.  I guess the cabanas don't have 'facilities' is that right???  Was hoping but I guess not.


----------



## DVC4US

ppiew said:


> would love to see and aerial shot with cabin #s as we will probably need two with our entourage!!!!  wondering which 2 we should ask for/be waitlisted for.  We don't want too far from bathrooms or Cookie's too.  I guess the cabanas don't have 'facilities' is that right???  Was hoping but I guess not.



We have #2 & #3 reserved for our Dec cruise and I was told that they are close to Cookie's Too and the bathrooms.  No, there are no 'facilities' in the cabanas, just a freshwater shower.


----------



## dylan'smom

kaseyC said:


> I've seen those.  Since the poster I quoted mentioned that she had just gotten back, I wanted to know if she had any new pictures.



Oh so so sorry - I misunderstood you.


----------



## weluvMM

SharonLowe said:


> There are 17 cabanas on the family beach; 3 or 4 on the adult beach.  This weekend, Nov 13th, was the first weekend all were sold, according to the Concierge at CC.  He also said that they would soon be available to book online and he expected they would all sell quickly.  So, keep an eye out for the online booking.



I checked on availability when I got on board this weekend (Nov 13) and they were available so have no fear if you want one, just act early. 

The flying dutchman was in a dock on the other side of the ship being reburished.   

VERY disappointed about not having the cookie dough ice cream!!!  The machine is even gone leaving me to believe it won't be back anytime soon


----------



## SharonLowe

kaseyC said:


> Any pictures to share?



I'll post them when I get a chance.  A very busy week for me here so not sure I will have time until next week.


----------



## kaseyC

dylan'smom said:


> Oh so so sorry - I misunderstood you.



No problem, I could have been more specific.


----------



## kaseyC

SharonLowe said:


> I'll post them when I get a chance.  A very busy week for me here so not sure I will have time until next week.



Thanks!  Will look forward to them.


----------



## KrisannB

So excited - thanks for all the great posts and pictures - we now have 2 cabana's booked #2 and #3 for our march 3 dream cruise - now to find someone to share the 2nd one as we are only 9 people traveling so we have 3 spots and would hate for those 3 to not be used by someone!

This thread has made me so exicted to get these!

Thanks again - looking forward to more pictures and reports.

Krisann


----------



## dylan'smom

KrisannB said:


> So excited - thanks for all the great posts and pictures - we now have 2 cabana's booked #2 and #3 for our march 3 dream cruise - now to find someone to share the 2nd one as we are only 9 people traveling so we have 3 spots and would hate for those 3 to not be used by someone!
> This thread has made me so exicted to get these! Thanks again - looking forward to more pictures and reports. Krisann



Hi Krisann! Wish we were on that cruise with you too since there are 3 of us!   It will be so different going on a 3-day after the really longer ones, huh! But we decided to do it once - 3/24!!

Have fun!!


----------



## dylan'smom

kaseyC said:


> No problem, I could have been more specific.



I think I had been reading too long, catching up! 

Looking forward to more pics too.  When we looked at them standing on the outside they didn't look nearly as cool!!


----------



## KingRichard

I had been thinking about getting one, but if we are going during winter and the days are not really all that hot?

Is $100 per hour worth it?


----------



## dylan'smom

KingRichard said:


> I had been thinking about getting one, but if we are going during winter and the days are not really all that hot?
> 
> Is $100 per hour worth it?



That's what I keep thinking!  What if we only stay for a while?  Or decide to go back to the ship due to the weather not being all that warm or whatever -- and in our case, I would be the one thinking about our "investment."  

I may just be too cheap for this lol, unless we really want to spend the whole day, which it sounds like a lot of people are & that would be the smart way to do it.    .....I can just see me now, You guys come back here!  You can see a movie anytime!  I just paid too much for you not to enjoy this! Now, have fun da@@it!!


----------



## KingRichard

dylan'smom said:


> That's what I keep thinking!  What if we only stay for a while?  Or decide to go back to the ship due to the weather not being all that warm or whatever -- and in our case, I would be the one thinking about our "investment."
> 
> I may just be too cheap for this lol, unless we really want to spend the whole day, which it sounds like a lot of people are & that would be the smart way to do it.    .....I can just see me now, You guys come back here!  You can see a movie anytime!  I just paid too much for you not to enjoy this! Now, have fun da@@it!!



Is it even all day?

I've been reading here about going back to the ship around 4pm?

How early would you be able to get to it?

Thank you all.

These are new to all of us and it really does help.

I do like the post from the gentlemen who stated the treated him like a king(maybe not his exact words).


----------



## dylan'smom

KingRichard said:


> Is it even all day?
> 
> I've been reading here about going back to the ship around 4pm?
> 
> How early would you be able to get to it?
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> These are new to all of us and it really does help.
> 
> I do like the post from the gentlemen who stated the treated him like a king(maybe not his exact words).




We've gotten out there by 9 or 9:30 actually in the past - maybe 10.  It's possible to make a long day of it, but we just never have stayed that long.  One time we did an early excursion, enjoyed the beach a bit, had lunch & stayed a little longer....never more than 4 hrs or so.

But I think the idea of the cabana is just that - you have what you need to stay longer & not have to go back to the ship.  I just know my family is not likely to stay that long, but who knows??  With a cool place to take "shelter" it could make all the difference.


----------



## ppiew

Response I received from Concierge Services re: cancellation policy for the cabanas:    . _You would have up to 3 days before the cruise to change, modify, cancel any port adventure *including cabanas.* They would be billed to your shipboard account. _

So I guess it means checking the weather report a lot!!


----------



## budwmn

*GREAT NEWS:*
Just got off the phone with DCL concierge.  They have changed their policy and we can now book additional guests into the cabana for $50 per person.

Just to clarify, 6 guests are included in the price of the cabana. The additional charge is for any additional guests.

THANK YOU DCL!!!


----------



## mmouse37

ppiew said:


> would love to see and aerial shot with cabin #s as we will probably need two with our entourage!!!!  wondering which 2 we should ask for/be waitlisted for.  We don't want too far from bathrooms or Cookie's too.  I guess the cabanas don't have 'facilities' is that right???  Was hoping but I guess not.



This is not an aerial view, obviously, but a view from the path near Pelican Plunge looking towards the cabanas on the new part of the family beach (but they have their own private beach).  I took this on November 5th, 2010.





MJ


----------



## kaseyC

budwmn said:


> *GREAT NEWS:*
> Just got off the phone with DCL concierge.  They have changed their policy and we can now book additional guests into the cabana for $50 per person.
> 
> Just to clarify, 6 guests are included in the price of the cabana. The additional charge is for any additional guests.
> 
> THANK YOU DCL!!!



This will make a lot of people very happy.  Hopefully, they will have some sort of limit though, so people won't try to stuff as many people as possible in one cabana.


----------



## KingRichard

kaseyC said:


> This will make a lot of people very happy.  Hopefully, they will have some sort of limit though, so people won't try to stuff as many people as possible in one cabana.



Ok I'll tell them we need 10 carts to bring our group over and 7-8 pictures of the good punch to start!


----------



## dylan'smom

mmouse37 said:


> This is not an aerial view, obviously, but a view from the path near Pelican Plunge looking towards the cabanas on the new part of the family beach (but they have their own private beach).  I took this on November 5th, 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> MJ



Thanks for posting this! I think some people were under the impression they could sit up in their cabana & watch little ones in the water, but after seeing these up close when we were there last month, I just couldn't see that!  

Even IF you have a good view of them, it's a lot of beach (and people) you'd have to go through to get to them in a hurry, if need be!!


----------



## ppiew

I spoke with concierge services about the adding of more people.  He said the maximum would be 8 so that isn't bad at all. Happy to see they are addressing this concern.


----------



## MoranClan

If this is Cabana 8, I will be very excited.


----------



## ppiew

looks like it!  somewhere on the web i saw an aerial photo but i can't find it anymore.  It showed all the cabanas - wish I would have kept it!  Enjoy!!  doesn't look like there are any 'bad' ones!!


----------



## kaseyC

ppiew said:


> I spoke with concierge services about the adding of more people.  He said the maximum would be 8 so that isn't bad at all. Happy to see they are addressing this concern.



Good!  IMO, that's a reasonable limit.


----------



## Davids-Coco

We were in #7 on the 12th. Great location, not far from anything, and totally worth it. They were indeed checking wristbands to get into the beach area so it truly was a godsend for playing with the kids on the beach and in the water... not crowded at all! We were out there about 9:45 and stayed until 4:00. They even brought a pack n play and our little guy napped in the cabana (I hung out getting burnt on the hammock). It was great!


----------



## mdargen

Davids-Coco said:


> We were in #7 on the 12th. Great location, not far from anything, and totally worth it. They were indeed checking wristbands to get into the beach area so it truly was a godsend for playing with the kids on the beach and in the water... not crowded at all! We were out there about 9:45 and stayed until 4:00. They even brought a pack n play and our little guy napped in the cabana (I hung out getting burnt on the hammock). It was great!



What do you mean by checking wristbands to into the beach area? Are only so many people allowed on Castaway Cay at a time?


----------



## DVC4US

mdargen said:


> What do you mean by checking wristbands to into the beach area? Are only so many people allowed on Castaway Cay at a time?



Hi Michelle,

They mean that DCL was checking wristbands for those entering the private cabanas area.  There is a private section of the beach for the cabana use only. Besides the private cabanas area the rest of Castaway Cay is open for everyone (adult beach is 18 and over).


----------



## mdargen

DVC4US said:


> Hi Michelle,
> 
> They mean that DCL was checking wristbands for those entering the private cabanas area.  There is a private section of the beach for the cabana use only. Besides the private cabanas area the rest of Castaway Cay is open for everyone (adult beach is 18 and over).



OH! Okay. I was all scared we would have to watch all the fun from the boat if we didn't get off in time. LOL 

Wow. My newbie colors are really shining tonight, eh?


----------



## DVC4US

mdargen said:


> OH! Okay. I was all scared we would have to watch all the fun from the boat if we didn't get off in time. LOL
> 
> Wow. My newbie colors are really shining tonight, eh?



No problem!  That's what we are all here for.  Without the DIS I would be lost.  This is my 9th cruise and I've been on the DIS Boards for years and I am still learning something new all the time.


----------



## Bullseyebaby

Very interesting to read about this... thank you everyone for posting.  Bummed out that we're not Concierge level and have to make a mad dash to the shore excursion desk, but it sounds like it would make it a more enjoyable day.   I burn so easily, but DH loves the sun....kids like to go in & out.  Pricey, yet I think I'd enjoy CC that much more!!  Plus, knowing you have a spot and it's not a frenzy to get chairs on the beach...  I agree it's pricey, but the whole cruise is, but well worth it to us.  I just won't play Bingo!


----------



## Davids-Coco

DVC4US said:


> Hi Michelle,
> 
> They mean that DCL was checking wristbands for those entering the private cabanas area.  There is a private section of the beach for the cabana use only. Besides the private cabanas area the rest of Castaway Cay is open for everyone (adult beach is 18 and over).


Sorry, yes, I meant into the private area. It was really nice. And the water was not so crowded that we actually had some manta rays out with us!


----------



## weluvMM

While I am still excited about these cabanas, we did not rent one last week because they are far from the kids camp.  However, I noticed that the family beach is not nearly as crowded now that they encouraged people to go down by Pelican Plunge and Spring a Leak (which is nothing more than a few sprays in the ground ).  There were plenty of good spots all day long!!!


----------



## mmouse37

I agree....we found the family beach more empty this time around as many more were down at the new area.

This pic was a about 9:45 am which usually has more people around but it slowly filled up over the next 90 minutes but there was still a few left empty.














MJ


----------



## princssdisnygina

Hello everyone!  Just wanted to let you know I just returned from a wonderful trip on the Wonder and we got a Cabana on Serenity Bay... and can I just say... WELL WORTH IT!  However, for those of you that don't know.... it is only $390 for a Cabana on the adult beach!  So if you don't have kids I would highly suggest it!  Anyway... would be happy to answer any questions!  I will be posting pictures soon.  Just got home an hour ago so give me a day or two!


----------



## engle

GREAT NEWS!! We would ONLY rent one on the adults only beach anyway, so this is just an added perk!!


----------



## lildeb724

but what is the price and what does it include?


----------



## jenvin

Phew - I finally finished reading this entire thread, and I'm convinced, I'm definitely booking a cabana, we were going to rent equipment and bikes anyways so I'm using that as part of our justification - lol!

I do have a couple of questions that I didn't see on the thread:

1.  If (perish the thought) we aren't able to dock on Castaway Cay due to weather, or if we have to dock late/depart early due to weather, will they refund all or part of the cost, depending on the situation?

2.  What sand toys were included?  I was actually considering packing some beach toys from home because we have piles of it, but if it's included with the cabana, that's one less thing to bring!

3.  We're going to be visiting Castaway Cay twice on our cruise, for you Castaway Cay veterans and those who have experienced cabanas, would you book a cabana for both days, or one day, and if one day, which day (first or second)?  We're going on the NYE cruise in late December of this year.

I know it's pricey, but with the rentals included, that balances out the money we would have spent on that part...just need to figure out the rest!

Thanks!


----------



## hodgesda1

The cabanas are open now. We were just there last week Nov. 20 and they were fully functional. they are set off in a private area just past cookies 2 which is the new lunch buffet. I did not get to go past the sign since I was not paying $500 to have a cabin for a few hours 

http://thedailydisney.com/blog/2010/09/private-cabanas-at-disney-cruise-lines-castaway-cay-open/


----------



## princssdisnygina

Ok... as promised... here is our cabin on Serenity Bay!  There are only 4 cabins on the adult beach.  They are $390 because they do not have a "private beach" but you still have beach access.  IMO... I would not do it any other way from now on.  We have officially been spoiled. 

Cabin #18 (closest to the restroom)
Here are some pictures of our cabin and the views! 
























View from the side and directly behind the cabin....












This is from the beach... you can see where it is roped off for the cabana guests only.





If you have any questions please ask!  I would be glad to help persuade you!


----------



## ededmd

princssdisnygina said:


> If you have any questions please ask!  I would be glad to help persuade you!



Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## tinkmom2

Has anyone split the price with another couple? What arrangement did you make?


----------



## lildeb724

Thanks


----------



## ppiew

Can a tip be paid on our room card?


----------



## princssdisnygina

TIPS:  This was something we didn't know about and were very unsure about.  Gladstone was at our beckon call all day long and was great but we didn't want to ask him if people tipped.  So... we actually gave him $40.  Don't know if that was too much or not enough.  Thoughts?


----------



## My Gal Minnie

Those look like great pictures. I so want one now.


----------



## NAB

princssdisnygina said:


> TIPS:  This was something we didn't know about and were very unsure about.  Gladstone was at our beckon call all day long and was great but we didn't want to ask him if people tipped.  So... we actually gave him $40.  Don't know if that was too much or not enough.  Thoughts?



Don't know about tipping...but I was curious to know what is in that closet or is it a closet by the counter? 

The cabana really looks nice and comfortable, love the lounge chairs with the big cushions too.


----------



## princssdisnygina

NAB said:


> Don't know about tipping...but I was curious to know what is in that closet or is it a closet by the counter?
> 
> The cabana really looks nice and comfortable, love the lounge chairs with the big cushions too.



The closet had more towels and a safe in it.  There were 6 towels out and additional towels just in case. 

It was REALLY comfortable.  I would've been happy to stay there all week.    It was well worth the money and we will be doing it again!


----------



## MrsMunchie

Santa is thinking about giving the family a cabana for our next cruise.  We're cruising on the dream 12/11/11, do you think he'll have trouble getting a cabana?   He's worried about disappointing the kids if he can't get one.


----------



## princssdisnygina

MrsMunchie said:


> Santa is thinking about giving the family a cabana for our next cruise.  We're cruising on the dream 12/11/11, do you think he'll have trouble getting a cabana?   He's worried about disappointing the kids if he can't get one.



We didn't have any trouble getting one but that was on the adult beach.  But I do know not all of the cabanas were full on the family beach.  BUT... that is not to say this won't become more popular and harder to get.   I wouldn't tell them and surprise them on the cruise just to be sure!  Go to the excursion desk immediately, you will have a better chance.


----------



## SevenSeasLagoon5

princssdisnygina said:


> TIPS:  This was something we didn't know about and were very unsure about.  Gladstone was at our beckon call all day long and was great but we didn't want to ask him if people tipped.  So... we actually gave him $40.  Don't know if that was too much or not enough.  Thoughts?



We haven't booked a cabana at Castaway Cay, but we have booked a private cabana at the Grand Floridian Resort.  We had a "butler", food, fridge, etc., and we tipped 20% like we do in a restaurant. I'd also be curious if this is the "norm" or not??


----------



## SharonLowe

MrsMunchie said:


> Santa is thinking about giving the family a cabana for our next cruise.  We're cruising on the dream 12/11/11, do you think he'll have trouble getting a cabana?   He's worried about disappointing the kids if he can't get one.



By the time you can book your excursions, you should be able to book the cabanas on line so make sure you do it on the first day you can.  I'm still not sure I would tell them so far in advance.  ON our 11/11/10 cruise, all the cabanas got booked but not until the day we were at cc.


----------



## MrsMunchie

SharonLowe said:


> By the time you can book your excursions, you should be able to book the cabanas on line so make sure you do it on the first day you can.  I'm still not sure I would tell them so far in advance.  ON our 11/11/10 cruise, all the cabanas got booked but not until the day we were at cc.



Thanks for the advice!  The kids are kind of big now (10 and 12) and probably just humoring me.  They said, "if Santa can't get a cabana for us, I'm sure he'll find some other cool thing for us to do".    So I guess I will be safe either way.


----------



## 3mmm

I'm hoping someone out there who has been in a cabana can answer this question.  

My DH despises crowded buffets.  We always eat non-peak, or choose the sit down option, or go for the fast food just to avoid a crowded buffet.  Will the host deliver food to the cabana or do we still need to go to Cookies?  DH thinks that food delivery would make the cabana the ultimate experience.  I for one don't mind picking out my own food, but I agree that finding a table for 7 at any buffet can be challenging, not to mention helping all the kids serve themselves and not spill it all on the way to the elusive table.

Either way, it isn't going to ruin my day, but DH is counting on it and he will be disappointed, so better to get that over with now than on Castaway Cay if the answer is no.

Thanks


----------



## jenvin

3mmm said:


> I'm hoping someone out there who has been in a cabana can answer this question.
> 
> My DH despises crowded buffets.  We always eat non-peak, or choose the sit down option, or go for the fast food just to avoid a crowded buffet.  Will the host deliver food to the cabana or do we still need to go to Cookies?  DH thinks that food delivery would make the cabana the ultimate experience.  I for one don't mind picking out my own food, but I agree that finding a table for 7 at any buffet can be challenging, not to mention helping all the kids serve themselves and not spill it all on the way to the elusive table.
> 
> Either way, it isn't going to ruin my day, but DH is counting on it and he will be disappointed, so better to get that over with now than on Castaway Cay if the answer is no.
> 
> Thanks



I called concierge the other day to inquire about the cabanas and the host services, and asked if they would deliver food from Cookies Too.  He didn't directly answer yes or no, but he said that Cookies is just a two minute walk, and we could just walk there and bring the food back, so I'm thinking that meant no...

I also asked him about tipping - he said that the host at the cabana would be the same concierge person from the ship (I guess assuming that you're in concierge), so you can tip them as part of the services at the end of the trip.


----------



## joksten2000

Wonder how long it will be before DCL builds 100's of cabana's.  DCL must have a frenchman on board, who ever thought people would pay for something that was free(water).  I guess pretty soon DCL will charge admission to get on the island, maybe a 20 foot section of beach that's free so nobody can complain.  What got me was the people that wanted the buffet brought to them because they didn't like to stand in line.  What is the world coming to.  I retied young and saved a goodly amount of money so I'm not expressing sour grapes.  My money can go for better things,like taking my extended family on a vacaton most years.


----------



## SharonLowe

3mmm said:


> I'm hoping someone out there who has been in a cabana can answer this question.
> 
> My DH despises crowded buffets.  We always eat non-peak, or choose the sit down option, or go for the fast food just to avoid a crowded buffet.  Will the host deliver food to the cabana or do we still need to go to Cookies?  DH thinks that food delivery would make the cabana the ultimate experience.  I for one don't mind picking out my own food, but I agree that finding a table for 7 at any buffet can be challenging, not to mention helping all the kids serve themselves and not spill it all on the way to the elusive table.
> 
> Either way, it isn't going to ruin my day, but DH is counting on it and he will be disappointed, so better to get that over with now than on Castaway Cay if the answer is no.
> 
> Thanks



No, they don't deliver food but you are welcome to take the food back to your cabana.  Get one close to Cookies 2 (we were in 4 and it was a very short walk) and you'll be fine.  There will also be fruit, some chips and granola bars in the cabana when you get there.  The frig will be stocked with drinks including alcoholic and non-alcoholic fruit punch.  There are also add-on packages you can purchase onboard for things like beer and alcoholic beverages but I can't find my list of those.  The lines moved quickly and I didn't feel crowded but that doesn't mean your DH will feel the same way.  Be an extra nice DW and offer to get his food for him


----------



## ppiew

anyone know about  the location of cabana #7?  I think that is what we have.  Is it a long ways from Cookies Too  or the restrooms?  How about proximity to the beach?


----------



## kbmo4444

ppiew said:


> anyone know about  the location of cabana #7?  I think that is what we have.  Is it a long ways from Cookies Too  or the restrooms?  How about proximity to the beach?



We had Cabana #2(1st visit) and Cabana #8(2nd visit)on our Double Dip cruise 11/13/10. Both were an easy/close walk to the restrooms and Cookies 2 (we brought our food back both times and ate in the Cabana). The beach is right outside of your Cabana down a short path. #7 is a great location and the one we chose for our upcoming B2B cruise on the Disney Dream in Feb 2011. Enjoy


----------



## kbmo4444

jenvin said:


> I also asked him about tipping - he said that the host at the cabana would be the same concierge person from the ship (I guess assuming that you're in concierge), so you can tip them as part of the services at the end of the trip.



Not always the case on our Double Dip Cruise 11/13/10 we did have Danny our Concierge host from the ship as our Cabana host on our first visit to CC but on the 2nd visit I asked Danny if he would be there and he said probably not because they were in the process of training other cast members (specifically for the Cabana's). So I would probably have some cash handy to tip just incase your concierge host is not your Cabana host


----------



## Davids-Coco

We were in 7. LOVED IT! It wasn't far to go to the bathroom or to cookies too. And it is far enough to be mid beach-ish for the first set of cabanas. It has a great view of the ship too!


----------



## princssdisnygina

joksten2000 said:


> Wonder how long it will be before DCL builds 100's of cabana's.  DCL must have a frenchman on board, who ever thought people would pay for something that was free(water).  I guess pretty soon DCL will charge admission to get on the island, maybe a 20 foot section of beach that's free so nobody can complain.  What got me was the people that wanted the buffet brought to them because they didn't like to stand in line.  What is the world coming to.  I retied young and saved a goodly amount of money so I'm not expressing sour grapes.  My money can go for better things,like taking my extended family on a vacaton most years.



REALLY? You don't pay for something that is already free.  You pay for the privacy and for the service of a concierge.  If you feel like it is something you already get then good thing you don't have to get a cabana should you not want to.  However, I LIKE having a private area where the rest of the passengers are not around.  I LIKE having everything available to me at my beckon call.  I LIKE to be spoiled while on vacation.  And I don't believe, if you read again... that people wanted the food brought to them because they didn't want to stand in line, they wanted it brought to them to assure a place to sit for 7 people.  (However, the max number in the cabanas is 6).  This is just an added luxury Disney has offered and there is no false advertising here.  Maybe you should look at the pictures I posted and let me know if you find that somewhere on Castaway Cay?  Or where I can get FREE alcohol? Or where I can get FREE canned sodas? Yes, I can get free drinks at the BBQ but that is the only time. Maybe you can show me where I can get FREE tanning lotion, or have an area with loungers, a private shower and FREE rafts and tubes? And personally... spending $390-$500 on a cabana isn't going to prevent me from taking a vacation in the future, I take extra cash to spend for reasons just like this. Good thing you retired young and you have all that money! I, on the other hand, am not retired and still get to vacation once or twice a year. You enjoy the beach with all the kids and I will enjoy the privacy of my cabana and my beach area.  Can't take the money with me, so I am going to enjoy it while I have it. No complaints here.  If you don't like it, ignore it.  Don't be ridiculous.Thanks!


----------



## princssdisnygina

jenvin said:


> I also asked him about tipping - he said that the host at the cabana would be the same concierge person from the ship (I guess assuming that you're in concierge), so you can tip them as part of the services at the end of the trip.



I can say since I did not stay Concierge that our guy was new to us.  AND... he was not on concierge level, he was in charge of the pools on the ship.  Of course we were on Serenity Bay but still... he was not one of the guys working Concierge so we did tip him cash.


----------



## inkkognito

Has anyone had problems with smokers in adjoining cabanas? I know it's not prohibited on the beach so I'm guessing it's not in the cabanas either. We rented a cabana at a water park once and had chain smokers on one side who made things rather miserable for us because the smell drifted over to us all day. I'm sorely tempted to do an adult beach cabana on one of our cruises this year but don't want to waste a bunch of $$ to be captive to smoke (with my luck, I'd have a cigar smoker next door).


----------



## jenvin

inkkognito said:


> Has anyone had problems with smokers in adjoining cabanas? I know it's not prohibited on the beach so I'm guessing it's not in the cabanas either. We rented a cabana at a water park once and had chain smokers on one side who made things rather miserable for us because the smell drifted over to us all day. I'm sorely tempted to do an adult beach cabana on one of our cruises this year but don't want to waste a bunch of $$ to be captive to smoke (with my luck, I'd have a cigar smoker next door).



Ooh - good point, I'm curious about this too - we're pretty sensitive to cigarette smell now that we're used to it being prohibited here in buildings, restaurants, and even public parks and beaches.

Re:  tipping - thanks to the posters that clarified, I'll bring tip money for sure - I'll post back after our cruise, too.

We're going to be in #4, I hope that's a good spot!


----------



## KingRichard

Which way does the winds blow?

Pick one end or the other based on this?

I would think they are fairly constant from one direction depending on the time of year?


----------



## kbmo4444

inkkognito said:


> Has anyone had problems with smokers in adjoining cabanas? I know it's not prohibited on the beach so I'm guessing it's not in the cabanas either. We rented a cabana at a water park once and had chain smokers on one side who made things rather miserable for us because the smell drifted over to us all day. I'm sorely tempted to do an adult beach cabana on one of our cruises this year but don't want to waste a bunch of $$ to be captive to smoke (with my luck, I'd have a cigar smoker next door).





jenvin said:


> Ooh - good point, I'm curious about this too - we're pretty sensitive to cigarette smell now that we're used to it being prohibited here in buildings, restaurants, and even public parks and beaches.



post #7 on the following thread answers the smoking question http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2592723&highlight=cabanas+smoking


----------



## jenvin

kbmo4444 said:


> post #7 on the following thread answers the smoking question http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2592723&highlight=cabanas+smoking



Thank you!


----------



## princssdisnygina

jenvin said:


> Ooh - good point, I'm curious about this too - we're pretty sensitive to cigarette smell now that we're used to it being prohibited here in buildings, restaurants, and even public parks and beaches.
> 
> Re:  tipping - thanks to the posters that clarified, I'll bring tip money for sure - I'll post back after our cruise, too.
> 
> We're going to be in #4, I hope that's a good spot!



Smoking is not permitted in the cabanas but it is outside the cabana.


----------



## inkkognito

Thanks for the link. I see that it's prohibited around the cabanas, at least in theory. In practice, does anyone know if it's actually enforced? If so, I would be much more likely to book a cabana.

On a somewhat related noted, did anyone notice the really dumb smoking area they set up by Cookies 2? We noticed several smokers standing right near the big covered table area. When we got close, we saw that an ashtray was set up right there. Why on earth would DCL lure smokers right to where people are eating? That one was a head scratcher for me. Can't blame the smokers in that instance because they were doing what they should technically do.


----------



## princssdisnygina

inkkognito said:


> Thanks for the link. I see that it's prohibited around the cabanas, at least in theory. In practice, does anyone know if it's actually enforced? If so, I would be much more likely to book a cabana.
> 
> On a somewhat related noted, did anyone notice the really dumb smoking area they set up by Cookies 2? We noticed several smokers standing right near the big covered table area. When we got close, we saw that an ashtray was set up right there. Why on earth would DCL lure smokers right to where people are eating? That one was a head scratcher for me. Can't blame the smokers in that instance because they were doing what they should technically do.



Not sure about it truly being enforced... but we were told when we arrived there was not smoking in the cabana, that it had to be on the beach.  They didn't watch us like a hawk? No.  My dad and sis smokes but they obey the rules and try to be considerate of others so I would hope others would do the same.   There are only 4 cabanas on Serenity Bay anyway so to us it wasn't a huge deal.


----------



## two-foxes

joksten2000 said:


> Wonder how long it will be before DCL builds 100's of cabana's.  DCL must have a frenchman on board, who ever thought people would pay for something that was free(water).  I guess pretty soon DCL will charge admission to get on the island, maybe a 20 foot section of beach that's free so nobody can complain.  What got me was the people that wanted the buffet brought to them because they didn't like to stand in line.  What is the world coming to.  I retied young and saved a goodly amount of money so I'm not expressing sour grapes.  My money can go for better things,like taking my extended family on a vacaton most years.



Congratulations on saving your money for an early retirement. That is an admirable thing to have done, especially in these days.  An overtime shift is paying for our cabana splurge, but that $499+tips won't enable us to send our entire extended family on a vacation.  But I'd like to know where you vacation if you can do it! 

And "far better things" are a matter of opinion, you know!  
For some, being able to be waited on hand and foot for a few hours falls into that category.  And considering I am at the beck and call of a 3 year old and a 1 year old for the majority of my waking hours, the cabana seems like a "far better thing" to me!  Even for just a few hours


----------



## ededmd

princssdisnygina said:


> Smoking is not permitted in the cabanas but it is outside the cabana.




It wouldn't seem so from the DCL reply (post #7 from the link):
The *cabana area of the island* will be non smoking.

But inkkognito has it right - will it be observed and/or enforced if not observed?


----------



## lildeb724

and the snorkeling area?


----------



## outahere

lildeb724 said:


> and the snorkeling area?



They are close to Pelican Plunge but on the far opposite end of the beach from the snorkeling area (at least a couple hundred yards).


----------



## princssdisnygina

ededmd said:


> It wouldn't seem so from the DCL reply (post #7 from the link):
> The *cabana area of the island* will be non smoking.
> 
> But inkkognito has it right - will it be observed and/or enforced if not observed?



This is what we were told from our concierge when we arrived at our cabana.  He said... you cannot smoke inside the cabana but you can outside the cabana. He even brought my dad and sis an ashtray.


----------



## chefct

lildeb724 said:


> Thanks



When my wife spoke to concierge this past Tuesday to book our cabana for our upcoming cruise, she asked about tipping the cabana host. She was told that the cabana hosts on the island are the actual concierge team from the ship, you tip them at the end of your cruise, just like your stateroom host and service team.


----------



## DVC4US

chefct said:


> When my wife spoke to concierge this past Tuesday to book our cabana for our upcoming cruise, she asked about tipping the cabana host. She was told that the cabana hosts on the island are the actual concierge team from the ship, you tip them at the end of your cruise, just like your stateroom host and service team.



But if you are not staying in a concierge cabin then you would do not need to tip concierge at the end of the cruise.  So those people would need to take money onto the island to tip the concierge person for the cabana.  I plan on taking money just in case it is not the concierge person I have on the ship.  Also, even though I love and appreciate all the shore side concierge people they don't always know exactly what is happening on the ship and CC.


----------



## chefct

princssdisnygina said:


> REALLY? You don't pay for something that is already free.  You pay for the privacy and for the service of a concierge.  If you feel like it is something you already get then good thing you don't have to get a cabana should you not want to.  However, I LIKE having a private area where the rest of the passengers are not around.  I LIKE having everything available to me at my beckon call.  I LIKE to be spoiled while on vacation.  And I don't believe, if you read again... that people wanted the food brought to them because they didn't want to stand in line, they wanted it brought to them to assure a place to sit for 7 people.  (However, the max number in the cabanas is 6).  This is just an added luxury Disney has offered and there is no false advertising here.  Maybe you should look at the pictures I posted and let me know if you find that somewhere on Castaway Cay?  Or where I can get FREE alcohol? Or where I can get FREE canned sodas? Yes, I can get free drinks at the BBQ but that is the only time. Maybe you can show me where I can get FREE tanning lotion, or have an area with loungers, a private shower and FREE rafts and tubes? And personally... spending $390-$500 on a cabana isn't going to prevent me from taking a vacation in the future, I take extra cash to spend for reasons just like this. Good thing you retired young and you have all that money! I, on the other hand, am not retired and still get to vacation once or twice a year. You enjoy the beach with all the kids and I will enjoy the privacy of my cabana and my beach area.  Can't take the money with me, so I am going to enjoy it while I have it. No complaints here.  If you don't like it, ignore it.  Don't be ridiculous.Thanks!



 Well Said


----------



## mousebrat

We just got back from the Magic today and LOVED our cabana.  Absolutely worth it.  

Danny was our concierge on the ship and at the cabana, so we did not encounter the tipping issue.  

With respect to smoking, the materials that we received with our cabana wristbands stated that there was no smoking in the cabanas or on the cabana decks - it was only permitted on open beach areas.  Not sure about enforcement, but if someone were to light up, you could page the concierge and ask that the policy be enforced.  We did not have any issues.

There is a pathway that runs behind the cabanas with easy access to the restrooms and Cookies Too.  Cabana 1 is a few yards from the concierge entrance to the path and thus a few yards from the restroom.  The restroom is a few yards from Cookies Too.  It is all very close for the first several cabanas.  We were in #5 and thought it was perfect.  The higher numbered cabanas are further away and would be a hike.

While we were there, all the cabanas were booked.  The private beach did not seem crowded at all.  There were plenty of chairs, tubes, floats, sand toys, etc.  There is a roped off area in the water that extends from the private beach, so even the water is not crowded.  It was great for our little kids because the water was very shallow even far from the shore.


----------



## kyla

So I noticed that the Disney Cruise Line description of the cabana services talks about the "option of a cabana host".  So does this mean you can get a cabana without the host?  Because it sounded like with everyone that has been getting a cabana that it comes with the host.  So I'm confused.


----------



## AverysMommy

are these cabins still only available for Concierge guests?


----------



## outahere

AverysMommy said:


> are these cabins still only available for Concierge guests?



There are available to anyone however, I believe, Concierge guests are currently the only guests able to reserve them prior to boarding the ship.


----------



## princssdisnygina

kyla said:


> So I noticed that the Disney Cruise Line description of the cabana services talks about the "option of a cabana host".  So does this mean you can get a cabana without the host?  Because it sounded like with everyone that has been getting a cabana that it comes with the host.  So I'm confused.



I am guessing this means you have the option of using them.  They escort you to the cabana, tell you a little about it and then "ringing" them is up to you.    They do automatically come with the cabana though.


----------



## mousebrat

Yes, they will leave you alone unless you page them.  We had housekeeping come by twice but our concierge only came when called.


----------



## ppiew

Curious, what do you ask the host for anyway?  I mean you are practically next to Cookies Too so eating isn't a problem.  Is it just more soda, towels, etc.?  Do they drive u back to the tram?  How far is that?  Or do they bring u back to the ship?  Not quite sure WHAT services they would be used for.


----------



## inkkognito

I was wondering that too. When we had a cabana at a water park, the hostess took our food order and brought the food to us so we didn't have to go buy lunch at the food stands. It sounds like food service is not included at Castaway, which is understandable since they wouldn't really know what you'd want from the buffet.


----------



## princssdisnygina

ppiew said:


> Curious, what do you ask the host for anyway?  I mean you are practically next to Cookies Too so eating isn't a problem.  Is it just more soda, towels, etc.?  Do they drive u back to the tram?  How far is that?  Or do they bring u back to the ship?  Not quite sure WHAT services they would be used for.



ANYTHING!  They will take you back to the tram or if you are on the family beach they will take you to the shops... whatever you need.  My sister wanted a Konk Kooler and he went and got her one.  He will bring more snacks, drinks, towels, take you to the bathroom... whatever you need.  
I am sure... if you told them what you wanted from the buffet they would bring it to you.  But they will take you to the buffet and then take you back.  It's crazy cause they are always there and know when you are done but you never see them!


----------



## KingRichard

princssdisnygina said:


> ANYTHING!  They will take you back to the tram or if you are on the family beach they will take you to the shops... whatever you need.  My sister wanted a Konk Kooler and he went and got her one.  He will bring more snacks, drinks, towels, take you to the bathroom... whatever you need.
> I am sure... if you told them what you wanted from the buffet they would bring it to you.  But they will take you to the buffet and then take you back.  It's crazy cause they are always there and know when you are done but you never see them!



Time  to look for the hiding cameras before something crazy gets posted someplace!


----------



## ashman

Okay I've read a few pages of this thread but didn't see this, how much to rent one? When can you book them?


----------



## outahere

ashman said:


> Okay I've read a few pages of this thread but didn't see this, how much to rent one? When can you book them?



The cost is $499 for the ones on the family beach, for up to 6 people.  You can add up to 2 more people for $50 each.  The ones on the adult beach (Serenity Bay) are $399 - not sure how many people that includes in those.

Currently only Concierge guests can reserve prior to boarding, others can book them at the excursion desk on board.


----------



## princssdisnygina

Serenity Bay is $390 and also is up to 6 people, but you don't get the roped off beach area you get on the family beach.


----------



## Brandis

Are the cabanas airconditioned? Seems not very energy efficient with the big open front and the side windows.

I know the Cabanas on HAL's private island are and I thought it was crazy.


----------



## mousebrat

They weren't airconditioned that we were aware of.  They did have a ceiling fan but we didn't use it.  

Oh how I wish I could be back there right now...


----------



## justmestace

princssdisnygina said:


> REALLY? You don't pay for something that is already free. You pay for the privacy and for the service of a concierge. If you feel like it is something you already get then good thing you don't have to get a cabana should you not want to. However, I LIKE having a private area where the rest of the passengers are not around. I LIKE having everything available to me at my beckon call. I LIKE to be spoiled while on vacation. And I don't believe, if you read again... that people wanted the food brought to them because they didn't want to stand in line, they wanted it brought to them to assure a place to sit for 7 people. (However, the max number in the cabanas is 6). This is just an added luxury Disney has offered and there is no false advertising here. Maybe you should look at the pictures I posted and let me know if you find that somewhere on Castaway Cay? Or where I can get FREE alcohol? Or where I can get FREE canned sodas? Yes, I can get free drinks at the BBQ but that is the only time. Maybe you can show me where I can get FREE tanning lotion, or have an area with loungers, a private shower and FREE rafts and tubes? And personally... spending $390-$500 on a cabana isn't going to prevent me from taking a vacation in the future, I take extra cash to spend for reasons just like this. Good thing you retired young and you have all that money! I, on the other hand, am not retired and still get to vacation once or twice a year. You enjoy the beach with all the kids and I will enjoy the privacy of my cabana and my beach area. Can't take the money with me, so I am going to enjoy it while I have it. No complaints here. If you don't like it, ignore it. Don't be ridiculous.Thanks!


 

None of what you mentioned are FREE.  Even the food in the dining rooms on the ship or at Pluto's or wherever, is not FREE.

What that's called is INCLUDED. Included in the cost. You PAID $500 for all the soda you could drink from 10:00-4:00, a bottle of tanning lotion and the rafts and loungers, and alcohol.
So that's more than $75 an hour for that stuff. Not free.



The dumbest thing I ever did was to buy a "soda card" onboard a ship one time. Much later, I realized that I would have had to drink, in one week's time, approximately 4 cases of soda to break even money-wise.  NOT a good deal.


----------



## princssdisnygina

justmestace said:


> None of what you mentioned are FREE.  Even the food in the dining rooms on the ship or at Pluto's or wherever, is not FREE.
> 
> What that's called is INCLUDED. Included in the cost. You PAID $500 for all the soda you could drink from 10:00-4:00, a bottle of tanning lotion and the rafts and loungers, and alcohol.
> So that's more than $75 an hour for that stuff. Not free.
> 
> 
> 
> The dumbest thing I ever did was to buy a "soda card" onboard a ship one time. Much later, I realized that I would have had to drink, in one week's time, approximately 4 cases of soda to break even money-wise.  NOT a good deal.



Excuse me... included.  If you have a problem with how much things cost on Disney then why don't you try another ship... say.... Carnival? I on the other hand, along with many others, pay for the quality I receive, and do not look at what I eat or drink... just because they are included does not make or break why I take a Disney cruise.  So to me, not having to pay "extra" for them... makes them free.  I have taken Disney Cruises when they were not "included" as you would say. 

As far as the cabana goes... I don't pay $400 for a cabana for drinks and tanning lotion.  I pay for the privacy of a private area... for the convenience of having someone there to wait on us if we need something, and for the luxury of being pampered.  It just so happens all of those things that as you would say are "included" are just perks! If you don't care about having these things then why be so worried about it? Some would ask... why even take a cruise? You can do all of those things in your own hotel room or condo for half the cost?  So... I ask you... why do you take Disney?  It is one of the highest priced cruises on the water and yet you pay it. There are other cruises that are significantly cheaper... Carnival, Celebrity, Royal Caribbean? If you too don't like quality... or want to pay for it, why take a Disney Cruise? I am just willing to pay the extra for a little more luxury and being spoiled. I have the money and am willing to spend it. No one says you have to or is even asking you to. If you buy rafts, bicycles and scuba gear for 4 people alone it is $132.00.  Two bottles of tanning lotion is approximately $12.00. Snacks and drinks including alcohol would be about $50.00 or more so for those items alone it would have cost approximately $200. Add in the concierge, the private cabana which included loungers, a changing area, plush towels, chairs, refrigerator, a shower, and many other things, the price would be crazy.  So... to us it was well worth it and we like being pampered.  So, if you want to disagree that is fine.  Not everyone will do this and that is fine.  You are entitled to your opinion but leave those of us alone who actually enjoy this and are willing to do this.  It isn't affecting you. Please show a little respect.  

Just because things are included doesn't mean they aren't appreciated, you make them sound like I should expect those things because I paid the price. I pay for the quality of Disney and we love everything Disney.  I have been on several other cruise lines and Disney is my favorite.  I don't mind paying almost double the cost because to me, things are so much better on DCL. Disney's prices haven't changed since they started "including" the soft drinks.  At one point soft drinks were only "free" at dinner, any other time you have to buy a refillable mug (only $24.95) or buy them individually.  So to me... those have become free.  You call it what you want...
Oh.. and canned sodas... never free on DCL.


----------



## PizzieDuster

princssdisnygina said:


> Excuse me... included.  If you have a problem with how much things cost on Disney then why don't you try another ship... say.... Carnival?



If you want respect, please show respect.  And not get this thread closed for those of us who want to hear all about cabanas.

Let's keep this thread open please.  I love to see pictures !


----------



## biohaz_man

princssdisnygina said:


> Excuse me... included.  If you have a problem with how much things cost on Disney then why don't you try another ship... say.... Carnival? I on the other hand, along with many others, pay for the quality I receive, and do not look at what I eat or drink... just because they are included does not make or break why I take a Disney cruise.  So to me, not having to pay "extra" for them... makes them free.  I have taken Disney Cruises when they were not "included" as you would say.
> 
> As far as the cabana goes... I don't pay $400 for a cabana for drinks and tanning lotion.  I pay for the privacy of a private area... for the convenience of having someone there to wait on us if we need something, and for the luxury of being pampered.  It just so happens all of those things that as you would say are "included" are just perks! If you don't care about having these things then why be so worried about it? Some would ask... why even take a cruise? You can do all of those things in your own hotel room or condo for half the cost?  So... I ask you... why do you take Disney?  It is one of the highest priced cruises on the water and yet you pay it. There are other cruises that are significantly cheaper... Carnival, Celebrity, Royal Caribbean? If you too don't like quality... or want to pay for it, why take a Disney Cruise? I am just willing to pay the extra for a little more luxury and being spoiled. I have the money and am willing to spend it. No one says you have to or is even asking you to. If you buy rafts, bicycles and scuba gear for 4 people alone it is $132.00.  Two bottles of tanning lotion is approximately $12.00. Snacks and drinks including alcohol would be about $50.00 or more so for those items alone it would have cost approximately $200. Add in the concierge, the private cabana which included loungers, a changing area, plush towels, chairs, refrigerator, a shower, and many other things, the price would be crazy.  So... to us it was well worth it and we like being pampered.  So, if you want to disagree that is fine.  Not everyone will do this and that is fine.  You are entitled to your opinion but leave those of us alone who actually enjoy this and are willing to do this.  It isn't affecting you. Please show a little respect.
> 
> Just because things are included doesn't mean they aren't appreciated, you make them sound like I should expect those things because I paid the price. I pay for the quality of Disney and we love everything Disney.  I have been on several other cruise lines and Disney is my favorite.  I don't mind paying almost double the cost because to me, things are so much better on DCL. Disney's prices haven't changed since they started "including" the soft drinks.  At one point soft drinks were only "free" at dinner, any other time you have to buy a refillable mug (only $24.95) or buy them individually.  So to me... those have become free.  You call it what you want...
> Oh.. and canned sodas... never free on DCL.



The only part I disagree with you on is the last part about canned sodas...  DCL's service is so great that, on the last cruise, when DW said she could only drink Coke Zero because she can't have sugar they had a can of Coke Zero at dinner for her every night thereafter for no additional charge...

Just goes to show that DCL does provide good service.


----------



## justmestace

Nm


----------



## Scotty69

PizzieDuster said:


> If you want respect, please show respect.  And not get this thread closed for those of us who want to hear all about cabanas.
> 
> Let's keep this thread open please.  I love to see pictures !



I agree. Let's not get this thread closed down. My wife wants to get a cabana when we sail in October 2011 for my mother and her father. Her father has Parkisons Disease and my mother has bad legs. We were wondering how her father was going to do on the island. Both of them will have scooter for on the boat, but we can't bring them to the beach. We want them to be able to enjoy the day like everyone else. 

I agree that the price is a lot but my wife says her peace of mind is worth that much. The memories we will get from this trip will be priceless.


----------



## princssdisnygina

I am not disrespecting anyone nor am I trying to get this thread closed.  I am simply responding to the rude comments coming from justmestace.  Please direct your "show respect" comments to him.  For everyone else, I apologize if you feel disrespected, I am trying to defend what many of us know and love and to let him know if he doesn't like it then he needs to leave it alone and stay off of this thread.  I too love this thread since I have experienced the cabanas first hand I love to hear others enjoyable experiences! 

biohaz_man - YES!  Disney does have great service and that is awesome that they offered Coke Zero cans for your wife! Another luxury we pay for with Disney! DCL makes errors but always tries to make up for it and most of the time they go out of their way to accommodate the best way they can! One of the main reasons I keep coming back!


----------



## ppiew

Guess i am just dumb, but i didn't feel any comments were 'rude' or 'disrespectful'.  I just noticed the expression of differing opinions - which everyone has.  Lets just be nice and go forward.


----------



## justmestace

princssdisnygina said:


> I am not disrespecting anyone nor am I trying to get this thread closed. I am simply responding to the rude comments coming from justmestace. Please direct your "show respect" comments to him. For everyone else, I apologize if you feel disrespected, I am trying to defend what many of us know and love and to let him know if he doesn't like it then he needs to leave it alone and stay off of this thread. I too love this thread since I have experienced the cabanas first hand I love to hear others enjoyable experiences!


 
  I'm sorry that you didn't understand the point I was making.  Perhaps I could explain it more clearly to you, in private, so as not to disrupt the thread?


----------



## zurekgirl

So on the adult beach there isn't a private beach for cabana users?   And the place to snorkel is by the family beach. So is the benefit of renting on the adult beach is that you're out of the sun and the butler service?   Also has anyone been to CC the end of September/ beginning of October?  Is it really humid and hot during that time typically?


----------



## katml14

Sorry, I didn't read all of the previous responses.  But I do have a few questions, so I apologize in advance if these have already been answered.

First, is alcohol included in the cabana rental?  

Also, I know that the cabana rental is based on 6 people.  If we have 9 people, but (2) are babies (they will be 1) and (1) is a 3 year old, would those three kids be an additional cost?

TIA!


----------



## kaseyC

katml14 said:


> Sorry, I didn't read all of the previous responses.  But I do have a few questions, so I apologize in advance if these have already been answered.
> 
> First, is alcohol included in the cabana rental?
> 
> Also, I know that the cabana rental is based on 6 people.  If we have 9 people, but (2) are babies (they will be 1) and (1) is a 3 year old, would those three kids be an additional cost?
> 
> TIA!



You can add up to two more guests for a maximum of 8 per Cabana for $50 more per person.  As far as I know children are included in the maximum total and the extra per person costs.


----------



## justmestace

zurekgirl said:


> So on the adult beach there isn't a private beach for cabana users? And the place to snorkel is by the family beach. So is the benefit of renting on the adult beach is that you're out of the sun and the butler service? Also has anyone been to CC the end of September/ beginning of October? Is it really humid and hot during that time typically?


 

You can snorkel at the adult beach, there just isn't the marked trail with a lifeguard and all of the things that Disney has planted (Sunken Mickey) on the trail at the family beach.
September isn't as bad, heat-wise, as July would be, but it's still hot and humid.  There are umbrellas on the adult beach to sit under, so there is still some shade, even without the cabana, and you'll get some breeze (if there is one) out there, too. Just remember that children aren't allowed on the adult beach, even if you rent a cabana.


----------



## justmestace

katml14 said:


> Sorry, I didn't read all of the previous responses. But I do have a few questions, so I apologize in advance if these have already been answered.
> 
> First, is alcohol included in the cabana rental?
> 
> Also, I know that the cabana rental is based on 6 people. If we have 9 people, but (2) are babies (they will be 1) and (1) is a 3 year old, would those three kids be an additional cost?
> 
> TIA!


 


I think from what I've read here, the only "alcohol" that's included in the cost of the cabana rental is a pitcher of spiked punch. I've gathered that concierge will go to the bar and get you a Konk Kooler, beer, whatever, but you'll be charged for those.


----------



## princssdisnygina

kaseyC said:


> You can add up to two more guests for a maximum of 8 per Cabana for $50 more per person.  As far as I know children are included in the maximum total and the extra per person costs.



If you get a cabana on the adult beach the max is 6.  But the max is 8 for the others but as she kaseyC says... it is an additional $50 per person but you will not be allowed any more than 8, you will be asked to get another cabana.  You get bracelets you have to wear so you can't switch out people. I don't believe age matters. 



justmestace said:


> I think from what I've read here, the only "alcohol" that's included in the cost of the cabana rental is a pitcher of spiked punch. I've gathered that concierge will go to the bar and get you a Konk Kooler, beer, whatever, but you'll be charged for those.



Yes, you are correct.  There is a punch in the fridge with Rum in it and there is a punch without the rum.  They are pretty good.  If you want any other alcohol... the concierge will get it for you but you will be charged for it.


----------



## Davids-Coco

Age does not matter. The two infants (19 mo old and 10 mo old) counted in our numbers.


----------



## LITTLEKID58

Hello

We were on the wonder for the Dec 5th sailing and rented the cabana it was the best thing we ever did... We recommended to everyone.. It was 6 adults and baby 1 year old. yes we had to pay for the baby.. but well worth it.. we had such a great time.. we even hung our pirate flag...lol...


----------



## cmash95

question, can you book the cabanas online or do you still have to wait untill you are onbaord? we aren't going until june but I was just wondering.


----------



## outahere

cmash95 said:


> question, can you book the cabanas online or do you still have to wait untill you are onbaord? we aren't going until june but I was just wondering.



Currently, only Concierge guests can book a cabana (through the land based Concierge team, not online) prior to boarding the ship.


----------



## trpenn10

Just called Concierge this morning and booked Cabana #3 for our sailing on 4/17/2011. Cabana includes 6 guests, and they have just upped the max guest per cabana to 10. All guests after the 6th would be $50 each.


----------



## keishashadow

1st I do have a question re where the family cabanas are located (old teen beach area as I understand it?)  The sand/beach area was less groomed/  bit rough with sharper descent into the ocean last time we visited...have they 'fixed' it?  

$400 for a DCL cabana is par for the course on private islands owned by cruiselines, imo DCL isn't price gouging for them. Haven't decided if we'll try to book one as we've never had an issue finding a perfect spot on the beach in the past as we get off the ship bright & early.

OT - No flames to specific posters in this thread, but i cringe when i read repeated posts disparaging CCL compared to DCL. Certainly I am a disney fan, have taken several DCL cruises and agree that it is overall a superior experience. However, it is quite costly and their ports of call in the caribbean are rather lacking imo. I just have to wonder if those who bad-mouth CCL have ever cruised on one of the ships that visit _their_ own private island - Half Moon Cay, which certainly gives Castaway Cay a run for it's moneycheck out the view we had from our cabana in June.






cabana






balcony (aft, 3 sections & cabin was 50% less in price than comparable DCL sailing for_ inside cabin_...which sure helped to gloss over the less than stellar entertainment and food.)


----------



## PizzieDuster

keishashadow said:


> 1st I do have a question re where the family cabanas are located (old teen beach area as I understand it?)  The sand/beach area was less groomed/  bit rough with sharper descent into the ocean last time we visited...have they 'fixed' it?
> 
> $400 for a DCL cabana is par for the course on private islands owned by cruiselines, imo DCL isn't price gouging for them. Haven't decided if we'll try to book one as we've never had an issue finding a perfect spot on the beach in the past as we get off the ship bright & early.
> 
> OT - No flames to specific posters in this thread, but i cringe when i read repeated posts disparaging CCL compared to DCL. Certainly I am a disney fan, have taken several DCL cruises and agree that it is overall a superior experience. However, it is quite costly and their ports of call in the caribbean are rather lacking imo. I just have to wonder if those who bad-mouth CCL have ever cruised on one of the ships that visit _their_ own private island - Half Moon Cay, which certainly gives Castaway Cay a run for it's moneycheck out the view we had from our cabana in June.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cabana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> balcony (aft, 3 sections & cabin was 50% less in price than comparable DCL sailing for_ inside cabin_...which sure helped to gloss over the less than stellar entertainment and food.)



Which ship and where did you sail to?  That view looks like heaven!     I know you are sailing out of Miami....looks familar


----------



## SharonLowe

keishashadow said:


> 1st I do have a question re where the family cabanas are located (old teen beach area as I understand it?)  The sand/beach area was less groomed/  bit rough with sharper descent into the ocean last time we visited...have they 'fixed' it?



Since it was our first cruise, I can't comment re: location compared to teen beach.  But, the sand was nicely groomed and the entry into the ocean was very gently sloped.  The cabanas compared to the one from CCL in you photo are IMHO much nicer and were well worth the money to us.


----------



## keishashadow

PizzieDuster - bingo Miami, such a cool city! My 17 y.o. DS said he was only interested in a cruise this summer if we spent another few days in Miami. 

Believe it or not, it was on one of their oldest ships: Destiny, 5 day to Grand Turk (snorkleing on The Wall, HMC & Nassau). All CCL ships have the neon/vegas-y flair, works for us though since we love vegas too lol & luckily get our disney fix with other vacations every year.

I haven't see the CC cabanas (yet) for comparision but I will state that we were thrilled to pieces with 'our' purple cabana & thought it very comfy with cushioned chaise lounges, etc. It does appear from the pics posted that the CC cabanas are packed in closer to each otherthan HMC. Maybe somebody who has enjoyed both could elaborate.

This is a wonderful site for information on all that is Disney, yet I suggest any potential guest checkout cruise critic for a more balanced view of other lines if they are considering them or if $ is an issue.

*a bad day at sea is better than a good day at work*


----------



## KrisannB

trpenn10 said:


> Just called Concierge this morning and booked Cabana #3 for our sailing on 4/17/2011. Cabana includes 6 guests, and they have just upped the max guest per cabana to 10. All guests after the 6th would be $50 each.



Oh this is great news!  We can release one of our cabana's now - we have 9 of us - 3 teenagers (who we do not expect to see at all or very little at the cabana) so we were getting a 2nd cabana just to put them in and the 6 adults were using the main one.  Now we can just have one!  I am not sure I would do it with any more than 6 adults - for room wise - but the teenagers will not hang around us when there is other fun things to do!

Krisann


----------



## princssdisnygina

keishashadow said:


> 1st I do have a question re where the family cabanas are located (old teen beach area as I understand it?)  The sand/beach area was less groomed/  bit rough with sharper descent into the ocean last time we visited...have they 'fixed' it?
> 
> $400 for a DCL cabana is par for the course on private islands owned by cruiselines, imo DCL isn't price gouging for them. Haven't decided if we'll try to book one as we've never had an issue finding a perfect spot on the beach in the past as we get off the ship bright & early.
> 
> OT - No flames to specific posters in this thread, but i cringe when i read repeated posts disparaging CCL compared to DCL. Certainly I am a disney fan, have taken several DCL cruises and agree that it is overall a superior experience. However, it is quite costly and their ports of call in the caribbean are rather lacking imo. I just have to wonder if those who bad-mouth CCL have ever cruised on one of the ships that visit _their_ own private island - Half Moon Cay, which certainly gives Castaway Cay a run for it's moneycheck out the view we had from our cabana in June.



Just keep in mind the cabanas on the family beach are $499 and the ones on Serenity Bay are $390.  Can't answer your question about the family beach cabanas as i had one on Serenity Bay. 

I believe you were talking to me about my comment about Carnival Cruise Lines.  Thank you for being kind with your words as I do respect everyone has their own opinions.  I have, however, been on Carnival Cruise to their private island.  I will not disagree that their island is beautiful.  It was hard for me to believe that they owned it because it felt better tended to that the ship!  However, it is not the island that keeps from ever taking a CCL cruise, it is the quality (imo) they offer.  I do know the cost is significantly less so I would expect not as much as Disney, but I was so disappointed and couldn't wait to get off the ship by the time it was over.  I don't mind the "less than stellar" rooms, or even the "not so good" food..., I felt the entertainment was horrible, the cleanliness of the ship was less than acceptable, the crew was ok but not too friendly, it was just not a good overall experience.  The best thing about it was their island.  This, of course, is just my thoughts and opinions and what I feel about things is different from others.  I will never take a Carnival Cruise again but that doesn't mean you shouldn't.  I will pay the crazy money to take a Disney Cruise and will pay the crazy money for a cabana.


----------



## keishashadow

princssdisnygina said:


> Just keep in mind the cabanas on the family beach are $499 and the ones on Serenity Bay are $390. Can't answer your question about the family beach cabanas as i had one on Serenity Bay.
> 
> I believe you were talking to me about my comment about Carnival Cruise Lines. Thank you for being kind with your words as I do respect everyone has their own opinions. I have, however, been on Carnival Cruise to their private island. I will not disagree that their island is beautiful. It was hard for me to believe that they owned it because it felt better tended to that the ship! However, it is not the island that keeps from ever taking a CCL cruise, it is the quality (imo) they offer. I do know the cost is significantly less so I would expect not as much as Disney, but I was so disappointed and couldn't wait to get off the ship by the time it was over. I don't mind the "less than stellar" rooms, or even the "not so good" food..., I felt the entertainment was horrible, the cleanliness of the ship was less than acceptable, the crew was ok but not too friendly, it was just not a good overall experience. The best thing about it was their island. This, of course, is just my thoughts and opinions and what I feel about things is different from others. I will never take a Carnival Cruise again but that doesn't mean you shouldn't.  I will pay the crazy money to take a Disney Cruise and will pay the crazy money for a cabana.


 
Trust me, I know Disney = crazy money, my friends still think me nutz for buying DVC (we own @ WL & BW) and that im still trying to wrangle how to buy into BLT.  IMO we all have an entertainment budget and vacation weeks to fill, how we proceed is our own beezwacks.  

I wasn't specifically poking a stick your way, just read so many post that badmouth CCL out of hand without any personal experience or by a trip they took 10 years ago on an old, small ship.

I've stated it before, CCL is value-oriented, but a def trade-off in quality as to entertainment & food; yet IMO it's big improvement over NCL.  All just a matter of personal preference.

Thanks for the reminder re the cabana prices, we'd def be looking @ the adult beach area.

*One Q,* hope somebody can update the specific criteria to booking.  Is there a sticky somewhere?   

From what I found in search it appears concierge gets to book 1st, then the rest onboard as CCL does?   (We were lucky to grab the one I wanted - purple - in June when stopping first thing @ pursers deskhate to repeat that rush next summer)  Know HAL does it pre-cruise.


----------



## ga9497

keishashadow said:


> cabana



Love, Love, Love Half Moon Cay - it is so beautiful and definitely on par with Castaway Cay. This is Holland America's private island but since Carnival is the parent company they have a few sailings on the Carnival ships that also stop here


----------



## Brandis

Once visited Halfmoon Cay on HAL's smallest ship, the Prinsendam. Only 800 people, it really felt we had the island to ourselves. We got the Pink Cabana back then, it was great!


----------



## justmestace

keishashadow said:


>


 

Is this one of the aft wrap-arounds?  We have a VS suite (4228) and it's connecting room, booked on the Spirit next month. The one on the Spirit, from the pics I've seen, looks deeper than this. But I agree with you...for the money, it should be a great ride!

Then back on the Dream next year, and the Fantasy in 2012.


----------



## keishashadow

justmestace said:


> Is this one of the aft wrap-arounds? We have a VS suite (4228) and it's connecting room, booked on the Spirit next month. The one on the Spirit, from the pics I've seen, looks deeper than this. But I agree with you...for the money, it should be a great ride!
> 
> Then back on the Dream next year, and the Fantasy in 2012.


 
yes it is, although on the Destiny it's considered non-suite even though the wraps typically cost more than the OB suite categoryand no pre-board perc unless u have it via prior sailings.  

we had the uppermost desk (8 as i recall?), the depth gets smaller the higher you go, but the length increases (im told).  The section u can't see back behind my chair to the right was easily 12 feet.

we'd have booked it again, but our week is western itinerary this year.


----------



## KrisannB

Thanks for the heads up on the allowing 10 now - when I called he said that what they have discovered is that not everyone is at the cabana at the same time.  The Cabana's are no bigger and they are NOT supplying more chairs or anything.  This was fine with me - as our "extra's" are 12, 13, and 16 and the "six" are all adults - the kids can sit on the floor or on the sand - if and when they will be around!  my main thing was to get them access into the area to see us, etc.  I dout they will be at this beach long.

Krisann


----------



## justmestace

keishashadow said:


> yes it is, although on the Destiny it's considered non-suite even though the wraps typically cost more than the OB suite categoryand no pre-board perc unless u have it via prior sailings.
> 
> we had the uppermost desk (8 as i recall?), the depth gets smaller the higher you go, but the length increases (im told). The section u can't see back behind my chair to the right was easily 12 feet.
> 
> we'd have booked it again, but our week is western itinerary this year.


 

On the Spirit it's a suite, so we have the pre-board perk. I think it's too bad they don't have concierge like DCL and NCL do, but I can't say as we need them anyway.


----------



## mom2mizmous

keishashadow said:


> Trust me, I know Disney = crazy money, my friends still think me nutz for buying DVC (we own @ WL & BW) and that im still trying to wrangle how to buy into BLT.  IMO we all have an entertainment budget and vacation weeks to fill, how we proceed is our own beezwacks.
> 
> I wasn't specifically poking a stick your way, just read so many post that badmouth CCL out of hand without any personal experience or by a trip they took 10 years ago on an old, small ship.
> 
> I've stated it before, CCL is value-oriented, but a def trade-off in quality as to entertainment & food; yet IMO it's big improvement over NCL.  All just a matter of personal preference.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder re the cabana prices, we'd def be looking @ the adult beach area.
> 
> *One Q,* hope somebody can update the specific criteria to booking.  Is there a sticky somewhere?
> 
> From what I found in search it appears concierge gets to book 1st, then the rest onboard as CCL does?   (We were lucky to grab the one I wanted - purple - in June when stopping first thing @ pursers deskhate to repeat that rush next summer)  Know HAL does it pre-cruise.



just a friendly FYI . You mentioned one or more of your party are under 18.  I believe the cabanas at the adult beach are adult only too ,so your 17 year old would not be able to join you there


----------



## cwbagne

Anyone ... how do you book a cabana?  We just got the email that we are 120 days out from our sail date and we are Concierge Level.  I don't see these available on-line under "excursions" at Castaway Cay ... do we have to call to reserve?


----------



## MagicalPins

trpenn10 said:


> Just called Concierge this morning and booked Cabana #3 for our sailing on 4/17/2011. Cabana includes 6 guests, and they have just upped the max guest per cabana to 10. All guests after the 6th would be $50 each.





> The Cabana's are no bigger and they are NOT supplying more chairs or anything.



Ok, I am just thinking out loud. How does Disney know if you have 6 guests or 10? Do they somehow check who is in there or come around an do a head count?

I am just wondering if nothing extra is provided past what you get paying for 6 guests, how can keep track and charge extra? Anyone have any first hand experience?


----------



## SharonLowe

cwbagne said:


> Anyone ... how do you book a cabana?  We just got the email that we are 120 days out from our sail date and we are Concierge Level.  I don't see these available on-line under "excursions" at Castaway Cay ... do we have to call to reserve?



Call or email the concierge staff and they will take care of it for you.


----------



## SharonLowe

MagicalPins said:


> Ok, I am just thinking out loud. How does Disney know if you have 6 guests or 10? Do they somehow check who is in there or come around an do a head count?
> 
> I am just wondering if nothing extra is provided past what you get paying for 6 guests, how can keep track and charge extra? Anyone have any first hand experience?



Everyone gets a wrist band.  If you want refills on anything, they add it to your bill.

I don't think this is the best of ideas.  When we were there in November, all the family cabanas were booked (and only 6 were allowed then) and floats and tubes actually became sorta hard to get.  And, according to my son, there were people on the "regular" beach sneaking over and taking chairs and tubes so that made it even worse.  If I had seen that happen, I would have stopped it but Disney needs to find a way to make sure everyone who has paid for rafts and tubes is able to get one.


----------



## keishashadow

mom2mizmous said:


> just a friendly FYI . You mentioned one or more of your party are under 18. I believe the cabanas at the adult beach are adult only too ,so your 17 year old would not be able to join you there


 
thanks for the reminder, he's going to 'ditch' us anyway & probably have big party @ home while we're gone -not! - but would be 18 by sail date if he decides to sail.

posed Q before, is there any chance of a sticky or somebody 'in the know' starting an 'official' thread, where they could update/maintain all the facts in the 1st post on regular basis so those who don't monitor this thread could get all the basic info easily?  Even if the OP would edit the 1st post it'd be most helpful imo.


----------



## cwbagne

SharonLowe said:


> Call or email the concierge staff and they will take care of it for you.



Not sure how to "call or email the concierge staff" - I emailed our Dreams Unlimited cruise specialist and she said that we have to wait until we are on board and go to the activities desk that handles the cabanas.  I am thinking this is a risk and they could all be gone by then ...


----------



## princssdisnygina

SharonLowe said:


> Everyone gets a wrist band.  If you want refills on anything, they add it to your bill.



What do you mean refills?  Anything we got we were not billed for? It was all included in the price of the cabana.


----------



## kaseyC

cwbagne said:


> Not sure how to "call or email the concierge staff" - I emailed our Dreams Unlimited cruise specialist and she said that we have to wait until we are on board and go to the activities desk that handles the cabanas.  I am thinking this is a risk and they could all be gone by then ...



If you are at your 120 days and sailing in a concierge level stateroom or suite, you should have received an email or letter from the land based Concierge team with their email address and phone number. Below is the contact information the Concierge team sent me for our upcoming close.  Hope this helps. 

Shoreside Concierge Services 
Disney Cruise Line
Phone # 1-866-784-1654
Fax # 407-566-7031
E-Mail: DCL.Concierge.Services@Disneycruise.Com


 Email or call the concierge team to reserve your cabana.


----------



## cwbagne

kaseyC said:


> If you are at your 120 days and sailing in a concierge level stateroom or suite, you should have received an email or letter from the land based Concierge team with their email address and phone number. Below is the contact information the Concierge team sent me for our upcoming close.  Hope this helps.
> 
> Shoreside Concierge Services
> Disney Cruise Line
> Phone # 1-866-784-1654
> Fax # 407-566-7031
> E-Mail: DCL.Concierge.Services@Disneycruise.Com
> 
> 
> Email or call the concierge team to reserve your cabana.



Thanks for this information.  I will try tomorrow.


----------



## altiek

We got a cabana on Tues and they now have a staff member posted at the barrier checking for wristbands.  We were in cabana 3 so we were right beside it, and people did try to cross the rope in the water, but he would politely send them back over.  So no problems at all with the floats and tubes.


----------



## SharonLowe

princssdisnygina said:


> What do you mean refills?  Anything we got we were not billed for? It was all included in the price of the cabana.



Refills of the punch, water bottles, or cans of soda.


----------



## SharonLowe

altiek said:


> We got a cabana on Tues and they now have a staff member posted at the barrier checking for wristbands.  We were in cabana 3 so we were right beside it, and people did try to cross the rope in the water, but he would politely send them back over.  So no problems at all with the floats and tubes.



I'm glad to hear that!


----------



## lildeb724

cwbagne said:


> Not sure how to "call or email the concierge staff" - I emailed our Dreams Unlimited cruise specialist and she said that we have to wait until we are on board and go to the activities desk that handles the cabanas.  I am thinking this is a risk and they could all be gone by then ...



Your travel agent should know more about your trip than you do!  If you are concierge she should a either told you to call concierge, or booked it for you.


----------



## Billinaz

If you are staying in a suite, I would call the concierge services team.


The Disney Cruise Line Shoreside Concierge Services Team is 
available Monday through Friday, 8:30am to 6:30pm and Saturday 8:30am to 
5:30pm EST.

We can be reached at 1-866-784-1654

If you cannot call you can use email, but it is much slower....

dcl.concierge.services@disneycruise.com


----------



## Billinaz

I realized I had taken a photo across the cay and had the cabanas in it!

I am just wondering if I numbered these correctly...... (EDIT I reversed the numbers... but I guess one is not visible?)


----------



## justmestace

Billinaz said:


> I realized I had taken a photo across the cay and had the cabanas in it!
> 
> I am just wondering if I numbered these correctly......


 


I have a few questions....are Cabana numbers 1,2,3,4, and 5 really as close together as they seem, or is it the angle of the picture?

Wouldn't it be nicer if they removed all of the scrub brush in front of the cabanas and had sand going all the way up?

What's with the green fencing? Do the people in those cabanas have to walk all the way around it to get to the water?

I'd be more impressed if they resolved these issues.

The cabanas at Serenity Bay have that same scrub in front of them. Ick. My husband and I sat in loungers up there one time (before the cabanas) and while it had nice shade and was peaceful, it wasn't fun to walk through or around the scrub brush.


----------



## altiek

The cabana numbers go the other direction...cabana 1 is the red one on the right. 

This is my pic from this week of cabana 3.  You can see how there's a good amount of sand leading to the cabana.  The brush helps with the privacy and noise, though, IMO.  i think it's the angle of the other pic that makes it look like they are on top of each other.  They are close together, but the way they are positioned I thought they were still pretty private and quiet.










Cabana 3 is the one in the middle so you can see how much room is between.  The path is shared with cabana 2 that's on the right.


----------



## SharonLowe

justmestace said:


> I have a few questions....are Cabana numbers 1,2,3,4, and 5 really as close together as they seem, or is it the angle of the picture?
> 
> Wouldn't it be nicer if they removed all of the scrub brush in front of the cabanas and had sand going all the way up?
> 
> What's with the green fencing? Do the people in those cabanas have to walk all the way around it to get to the water?
> 
> I'd be more impressed if they resolved these issues.
> 
> The cabanas at Serenity Bay have that same scrub in front of them. Ick. My husband and I sat in loungers up there one time (before the cabanas) and while it had nice shade and was peaceful, it wasn't fun to walk through or around the scrub brush.



Cabanas "1-5" which are really 13-17 are on a bend so the photo makes them look closer together than they are.

The "scrub" holds the sand in place and also helps keep the wind off of you when you are in the cabanas.  There would be a lot of erosion if they didn't have the scrub.  Also, it gives you some privacy if you are sitting at the cabana.  There are paths through the shrubs and grass leading from each cabana to the beach.

The green fencing - wasn't there in November; must have been doing some work when this photo was taken.

As someone else said, cabana numbers start at the other end, with #1 being the red one on the right (and the only accessible cabana), and #17 being on the far left.


----------



## KristiMc

Merry Christmas!!

One of my presents this morning was a cabana for our March cruise.  We are not concierge.  What are the chances that I will be able to book one once we board?


----------



## kaseyC

altiek said:


> The cabana numbers go the other direction...cabana 1 is the red one on the right.
> 
> This is my pic from this week of cabana 3.  You can see how there's a good amount of sand leading to the cabana.  The brush helps with the privacy and noise, though, IMO.  i think it's the angle of the other pic that makes it look like they are on top of each other.  They are close together, but the way they are positioned I thought they were still pretty private and quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabana 3 is the one in the middle so you can see how much room is between.  The path is shared with cabana 2 that's on the right.



Thanks for the pictures of Cabana 3, that's the one we have booked for our Jan. Dream cruise.  Looks like a great location, with quick access to the beach in front and Cookies Too on the side.


----------



## altiek

kaseyC said:


> Thanks for the pictures of Cabana 3, that's the one we have booked for our Jan. Dream cruise.  Looks like a great location, with quick access to the beach in front and Cookies Too on the side.



It is great....the bathroom and Cookies Too are just right there....it is so perfect.  I would pick that number again in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## Billinaz

OK, I reversed the numbers and changed the photo in my post above.

I guess one of the cabanas are not visible in this photo, I can only see 16 of them.


----------



## SharonLowe

Billinaz said:


> OK, I reversed the numbers and changed the photo in my post above.
> 
> I guess one of the cabanas are not visible in this photo, I can only see 16 of them.



Yes, it is around a bend in the beach so would be pretty much where you put your number 17.  Thanks for the great shot of the cabanas!


----------



## wingawh

Anyone had success booking a cabana once on-board?  Anyone know if they are usually sold out before sailing?


----------



## altiek

wingawh said:


> Anyone had success booking a cabana once on-board?  Anyone know if they are usually sold out before sailing?



My cruise last week, our concierge guy said only 3 were booked pre-cruise.  Then the morning of Castaway, they were reserved.  He said people were probably waiting to see what weather was.  So I don't know that it would be that way in warmer months or with all the people on the Dream.  I think 17 cabanas won't even be close to enough for the Dream cruises.


----------



## weezyree

I hope DCL makes it a reservation-only for a fee, even if it is $600.  I personally wouldn't pay $600 for one...well, maybe!  But, it should be by reservation only and not first come, first serve as this does not pan out well.

My experience has been in the past cruises we usually sleep in a bit to let everyone off the ship beforehand, then we leave to CC.  This last trip, we decided to spend the WHOLE day and got up early.  We were at the beginning of the line on the staircases and as the time got closer the people behind us started shoving.  It was almost scary standing on the staircase.  Then the mob ran like crazy to get to the chairs and snorkeling equipment.  Some didn't even take the tram they just ran. 

One lady ran right up behind me as I was about to put my stuff on one of the hammocks and she threw her stuff from behind me onto it to claim it first.  She was red and out of breath. I was blown away at how rude some of the DCL cruisers were when it came to this.  I just continued on to the chairs and sat with my in-laws and stated how I couldn't believe that lady just did that, when she chimed in with some 'not so nice' words and called me filthy names.  UGh....I didn't let it ruin my day and she was gone from the hammock by the time we were done with our stingray adventure, so we napped!!

For this reason, I would pay money to reserve my very own piece of privacy and quiet space just like I do when we book our stateroom with our verandah...then we have our OWN space.


----------



## wingawh

Altiek

Thank you or the info.


----------



## princssdisnygina

KristiMc said:


> Merry Christmas!!
> 
> One of my presents this morning was a cabana for our March cruise.  We are not concierge.  What are the chances that I will be able to book one once we board?



We went right before Thanksgiving and did not have any trouble booking on board.  We had our choice of cabanas.  However, as they grow more popular I am sure it will get more difficult.


----------



## HappyPeach

Hi,
So, do I understand correctly?  If we're in a regular stateroom (not concierge) we cannot reserve a cabana before the cruise.  We can run to the shore excursions desk to book one onboard.  Can we book it on embarkation day?  If I have a family member who is desperate for a cabana, should we send our fastest runner over to the desk once we board?  We normally don't get to port early.  Should we?  

My MIL has her heart set on one of those cabanas!


----------



## Brandis

Maybe you should get your MIL to Upgrade you to Concierge


----------



## outahere

HappyPeach said:


> Hi,
> So, do I understand correctly?  If we're in a regular stateroom (not concierge) we cannot reserve a cabana before the cruise.  We can run to the shore excursions desk to book one onboard.  Can we book it on embarkation day?  If I have a family member who is desperate for a cabana, should we send our fastest runner over to the desk once we board?  We normally don't get to port early.  Should we?
> 
> My MIL has her heart set on one of those cabanas!



From what the land based Concierge team told me, they are the only ones who can book the cabanas prior to embarkation day.   I would suggest you head straight to the excursions desk as soon as you board, and maybe try to get to the port earlier than usual.


----------



## cquick

HappyPeach said:


> Hi,
> So, do I understand correctly?  If we're in a regular stateroom (not concierge) we cannot reserve a cabana before the cruise.  We can run to the shore excursions desk to book one onboard.  Can we book it on embarkation day?  If I have a family member who is desperate for a cabana, should we send our fastest runner over to the desk once we board?  We normally don't get to port early.  Should we?
> 
> My MIL has her heart set on one of those cabanas!



We shared a cabana on the Christmas cruise with another family.  Her mom REALLY wanted a cabana.   Our friends got to the terminal quite early, and she got the very last cabana.   I think the cruise line could build 20 more and they would still get them booked.


----------



## cquick

I also think if they build any more cabanas they should be ramped. There is only one cabana with a ramp.  I know disabled people would REALLY make use of the cabanas, because they can enjoy the beach without getting stuck in the sand!


----------



## cquick

billinaz said:


> i realized i had taken a photo across the cay and had the cabanas in it!
> 
> I am just wondering if i numbered these correctly...... (edit i reversed the numbers... But i guess one is not visible?)



wowie kazowie!   What a great photo!   We were in cabana 14!


----------



## cquick

justmestace said:


> I have a few questions....are Cabana numbers 1,2,3,4, and 5 really as close together as they seem, or is it the angle of the picture?  NO, THEY ARE NOT TOO CLOSE TOGETHER, AND THE TREES AND BUSHES MAKE THEM SEEM VERY SEPARATE
> 
> Wouldn't it be nicer if they removed all of the scrub brush in front of the cabanas and had sand going all the way up? OH, NO, YOU WOULDN'T WANT THE SCRUB BRUSH REMOVED, IT IS PLANTED THERE TO MAKE SHADE AND TO KEEP THE SAND FROM BLOWING AWAY.
> 
> What's with the green fencing? Do the people in those cabanas have to walk all the way around it to get to the water?  THE GREEN FENCING ISN'T REALLY THERE ANYMORE.
> 
> I'd be more impressed if they resolved these issues.
> 
> The cabanas at Serenity Bay have that same scrub in front of them. Ick. My husband and I sat in loungers up there one time (before the cabanas) and while it had nice shade and was peaceful, it wasn't fun to walk through or around the scrub brush.



I THINK THE BUSHES AND PALM TREES THEY HAVE PLANTED ARE VERY NICE.   tHERE'S PLENTY OF SAND!


----------



## HappyPeach

Brandis said:


> Maybe you should get your MIL to Upgrade you to Concierge



I like how you think!


----------



## njkt

I must admit I wasn't even thinking about renting a cabana until I read this thread.  However, now I am seriously considering it.

My family and I (me, my wife, and our two little ones) and going on the three-night 2/24/11 cruise on the Dream.  We've never been on a cruise before but I'm getting the sense that because the Dream is so much bigger than the current ships CC may be very crowded.  Our three-year-old is an unpredictable napper and I expect she may just conk-out mid-afternoon.  Rather than return to the ship it might be nice if we had a private place for her to rest while her older (6 yo) brother can continue to enjoy the beach.  From what we've read, Nassau doesn't sound like it has much to offer young children so this may be our only time on shore.

Are the cabanas located near the areas that would appeal to a 6 yo?  Since we've never been before I really don't know what he will want to do while we are there.

I'm also wondering what we will need to pay for while we are on CC?  I know food and drink are included on the ship but it sounds like this may not be true on the island.

Thanks!


----------



## KingRichard

njkt said:


> I must admit I wasn't even thinking about renting a cabana until I read this thread.  However, now I am seriously considering it.
> 
> My family and I (me, my wife, and our two little ones) and going on the three-night 2/24/11 cruise on the Dream.  We've never been on a cruise before but I'm getting the sense that because the Dream is so much bigger than the current ships CC may be very crowded.  Our three-year-old is an unpredictable napper and I expect she may just conk-out mid-afternoon.  Rather than return to the ship it might be nice if we had a private place for her to rest while her older (6 yo) brother can continue to enjoy the beach.  From what we've read, Nassau doesn't sound like it has much to offer young children so this may be our only time on shore.
> 
> Are the cabanas located near the areas that would appeal to a 6 yo?  Since we've never been before I really don't know what he will want to do while we are there.
> 
> I'm also wondering what we will need to pay for while we are on CC?  I know food and drink are included on the ship but it sounds like this may not be true on the island.
> 
> Thanks!



Welcome. 

Please check out the cruise meet.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2346322


----------



## outahere

njkt said:


> I must admit I wasn't even thinking about renting a cabana until I read this thread.  However, now I am seriously considering it.
> 
> My family and I (me, my wife, and our two little ones) and going on the three-night 2/24/11 cruise on the Dream.  We've never been on a cruise before but I'm getting the sense that because the Dream is so much bigger than the current ships CC may be very crowded.  Our three-year-old is an unpredictable napper and I expect she may just conk-out mid-afternoon.  Rather than return to the ship it might be nice if we had a private place for her to rest while her older (6 yo) brother can continue to enjoy the beach.  From what we've read, Nassau doesn't sound like it has much to offer young children so this may be our only time on shore.
> 
> Are the cabanas located near the areas that would appeal to a 6 yo?  Since we've never been before I really don't know what he will want to do while we are there.
> 
> The cabanas are located on the opposite end of the beach from the kids area - Scuttles Cove (think 2 - 3 hundred yards away).  So if the kids want to go to Scuttles it would be a pretty long walk (although it has been reported here on the DIS that the Concierge team will drive cabana guests to wherever they want to go).  The cabanas are near the waterslide - Pelican Plunge, the game room (ping pong, etc.) and Cookies Too (food buffet).
> 
> I'm also wondering what we will need to pay for while we are on CC?  I know food and drink are included on the ship but it sounds like this may not be true on the island.
> 
> The food/drink policy is the same on CC as it is on the ship.  The only thing you pay extra for is anything ordered at one of the bars or from the servers who wander the beach selling beverages.
> 
> Thanks!



Hope that helps.


----------



## Billinaz

cquick said:


> wowie kazowie!   What a great photo!   We were in cabana 14!



Here is the original photo:


----------



## serenitynow

So on a double dip cruise,  which day at Castaway Cay would it be easier for non concierge guests to rent a private cabana? The first stop at CC or the last day at CC?


----------



## ededmd

We got assigned #2 for our March Dream cruise.
Okay? or should we request another?
Any comments / thoughts from those who've been there?


----------



## Homemom

serenitynow said:


> So on a double dip cruise,  which day at Castaway Cay would it be easier for non concierge guests to rent a private cabana? The first stop at CC or the last day at CC?



We're going to try to get it our second stop because based on the itinerary we will be on CC for 9 hours vs only 6 on our first stop.  I figure if we're paying $500 we'll get more use out of it on the 9 hour day.


----------



## cblack

We are booked for Cabana #3 on the Jan 29 Magic cruise!!!


----------



## altiek

ededmd said:


> We got assigned #2 for our March Dream cruise.
> Okay? or should we request another?
> Any comments / thoughts from those who've been there?


 
Cabana 2 is perfect, IMO.  I had #3 two weeks ago and I liked being close to the bathrooms and food, but it's not close enough to get any noise from them.  You will be more than happy.


----------



## ededmd

altiek said:


> Cabana 2 is perfect, IMO.  I had #3 two weeks ago and I liked being close to the bathrooms and food, but it's not close enough to get any noise from them.  You will be more than happy.



thanks for the input!


----------



## 2PrincesseInTow

I don't know if anyone has posted this.... if they have, sorry for the duplication but,

Serenity Bay Cabanas were $399 and Family Beach Cabanas were $499 on our 5 night NYE cruise on the Magic.  That includes 6 guests.  You can add additional guests up to 10 for $50 per person.

We didn't get a cabana but I hadn't seen this pricing info on the board before we left.


----------



## AverysMommy

trpenn10 said:


> Just called Concierge this morning and booked Cabana #3 for our sailing on 4/17/2011. Cabana includes 6 guests, and they have just upped the max guest per cabana to 10. All guests after the 6th would be $50 each.



10 people in a Cabana?   I thought they were pretty small.  i Understand that you dont spend the whole day in teh cabana - but could 10 people sit and eat lunch in the cabana?


----------



## AverysMommy

SharonLowe said:


> Refills of the punch, water bottles, or cans of soda.



they charge you for refills of drinks?


----------



## AverysMommy

cquick said:


> We shared a cabana on the Christmas cruise with another family.  Her mom REALLY wanted a cabana.   Our friends got to the terminal quite early, and she got the very last cabana.   I think the cruise line could build 20 more and they would still get them booked.



so you book them on Saturday morning when you arrive at the Port?  not after you get on the ship?


----------



## AverysMommy

cblack said:


> We are booked for Cabana #3 on the Jan 29 Magic cruise!!!



Hey Cassie - good for you guys......

I decided not to do it - but now are back considering it.......Decisions Decisions Decisions


----------



## cblack

AverysMommy said:


> Hey Cassie - good for you guys......
> 
> I decided not to do it - but now are back considering it.......Decisions Decisions Decisions



Yeah, we decided to get one and are sharing with lovedisney50.  After reading this thread, couldn't resist!


----------



## cblack

AverysMommy said:


> so you book them on Saturday morning when you arrive at the Port?  not after you get on the ship?



I haven't booked on board, but I think I've read that you book them at the shore excursions desk once you are on the boat.


----------



## altiek

AverysMommy said:


> they charge you for refills of drinks?



Our concierge guy told us they would refill the water for free, but everything else would cost extra.  We didn't have to get any, though.

There are 4 chairs, a couch, 2 chaise lounges, and a bench, so technically there is seating for 10.  Some would just have to eat with a tray in their lap, so it's doable.


----------



## AverysMommy

Billinaz said:


> I realized I had taken a photo across the cay and had the cabanas in it!
> 
> I am just wondering if I numbered these correctly...... (EDIT I reversed the numbers... but I guess one is not visible?)



so is all of the beach in front of the cabanas restricted to cabana guests only?  Right to the water?


----------



## SharonLowe

AverysMommy said:


> so is all of the beach in front of the cabanas restricted to cabana guests only?  Right to the water?



Not only the beach but the swimming area in front of it is also restricted to cabana guests.  A very nice benefit when the larger ships start going there.


----------



## Billinaz

SharonLowe said:


> Not only the beach but the swimming area in front of it is also restricted to cabana guests.  A very nice benefit when the larger ships start going there.



How do they restrict the swimming area?  Is it roped off or something?


----------



## princssdisnygina

altiek said:


> Our concierge guy told us they would refill the water for free, but everything else would cost extra.  We didn't have to get any, though.



when we had a cabin in November we got more of everything and were not charged anything.  We were told during our "tour" of the cabana that if we needed more we would just have to ask! We got extra diet cokes and waters as well as snacks.


----------



## Davids-Coco

Billinaz said:


> How do they restrict the swimming area?  Is it roped off or something?



Yes, there is a rope dividing the area.



princssdisnygina said:


> when we had a cabin in November we got more of everything and were not charged anything.  We were told during our "tour" of the cabana that if we needed more we would just have to ask! We got extra diet cokes and waters as well as snacks.



We were also able to get extras in November without any problems. We probably had our 4 diet cokes refilled 3x.


----------



## kaseyC

SharonLowe said:


> Not only the beach but the swimming area in front of it is also restricted to cabana guests.  A very nice benefit when the larger ships start going there.



The restricted beach and swimming area (if enforced) is what makes the Cabana rental appealing and will probably be one of the main selling points once the Dream starts bringing 4000 passengers to CC.  It's worth every penny to me to know that I have a reserved sanctuary away from the crowds... especially the chair and hammock hogs.


----------



## AverysMommy

We are going in early February - but now I am starting to hear that there is a good chance that you wont even be able to really enjoy CC as the water will be too cold for swimming.........so if that is true then is it really worth spending $500 on a cabana when we might spend the day on teh ship!


----------



## Billinaz

AverysMommy said:


> We are going in early February - but now I am starting to hear that there is a good chance that you wont even be able to really enjoy CC as the water will be too cold for swimming.........so if that is true then is it really worth spending $500 on a cabana when we might spend the day on teh ship!



All of our last 8 Disney Cruises were in February.   Some were cooler than others, but we always spent the day on the island, and got in the water.

I can only think of twice the water was what we (as residents of Arizona) would consider somewhat cold, but after you dive in and get used to it, it was fine.

Our next cruise is Feb 2011.  Its also the least expensive time to cruise as well. (well, thats not in the hurricane season)


----------



## njkt

Does anyone know if there are any cabanas still available for the 2/24 cruise?  I'm not concierge so I need to wait until we're on board to reserve one.


----------



## bigedwin

Hello
We have a large group going to CC this summer.
We are pondering Renting 2 Cabanas for the Group (<20)
Of the people that have experienced the Cabanas.
Would you recomend any pairs that are close toguether.
We would like two Cabanas One for the Young ones one for the Older ones.
I see onthe pic seems liek 1 and 2 migh be close  also 4 and 5 ?
Is this accurate or not?

Thanks Big Ed


----------



## Deemarch

Are any alcoholic beverages included?


----------



## jenvin

Cabanas 4 and 5 are close together, they use the same path to the beach.  We were in cabana 4.

They give you one pitcher of alcoholic punch with the cabana (rum), and one pitcher of non-alcoholic punch, a bowl of fruit, and a fully stocked fridge of bottles of water and pop.  Also some cool damp towels, a pile of nice fluffy white towels, ambient music, ceiling fan, and a safe.  There's also a curtain for a little changing area.

Also - a basket with bags of chips and granola bars, a basket with two bottles of sunscreen, and a basket with some sand toys.

We loved the cabanas!


----------



## princssdisnygina

Deemarch said:


> Are any alcoholic beverages included?



Yes.  Kinda... you get a pitcher of a punch which has rum in it I believe. It was not too bad.  I believe you can get more if you want it.


----------



## Friscorays

Thanks for all the info on the cabanas!


----------



## Friscorays

Still can not decide!  Have people been experiencing limited availability?  If so, I guess I'l have to decide sooner rather than later....


----------



## andersonfamily

The Private cabanas on CC are only being booked via Concierge level guests pre-cruise. They are $499.00. 
If there are any left, and there should be, anyone can reserve them once you board. We reserved one for the 3/17 and only 6 out of 17 were booked already. Good luck, they look great to me!  
They do *NOT* come with free alcohol,trust me I asked-twice. You can add that on when you board the cruise for an extra fee. They do come with Fresh fruit, snacks, water, soda, towels, cold wet towels for cooling off, Sunscreen, all beach toys for the kiddos, bikes, and many other “included items”. We worked it up to over $200 in rental items are included with $499.00 sticker price. It is well worth it to us with two small kids.


----------



## zaz

I hope I'll be able to rent one when we get onboard!  Should we just go to the guest services as soon as we arrive?


----------



## angelaernest

I am in concierge, but it might make a difference for anyone on the Mar 3-6 Dream cruise to know that I booked a cabana today and the CM reserved cabana #3 for me. Apparently, the computer system assigns the "first available." Cabana number 1 is reserved for those who need wheelchair accessibility. That means someone booked 2 and I booked 3. So, as of this morning, there are still a significant number available.


----------



## Disney1fan2002

You know, at first I thought, no way am I spending $500 for a cabana for a day. The more I think about it though, and with what you get, I may just book the cabana instead of an excursion for the 5 of us. We would probably enjoy the sanctuary of the private cabana and all the snacks and sodas and rental equipment for the entire day over a 45 minute parasailing trip that would end up costing us more.

I'm glad I read this thread. I have been trying to think of a nice excursion for all of us, but I think the cabana will be a better deal all around.

Are they far from Pelican Plunge?


----------



## andersonfamily

Disney1fan2002 said:


> You know, at first I thought, no way am I spending $500 for a cabana for a day. The more I think about it though, and with what you get, I may just book the cabana instead of an excursion for the 5 of us. We would probably enjoy the sanctuary of the private cabana and all the snacks and sodas and rental equipment for the entire day over a 45 minute parasailing trip that would end up costing us more.
> 
> I'm glad I read this thread. I have been trying to think of a nice excursion for all of us, but I think the cabana will be a better deal all around.
> 
> Are they far from Pelican Plunge?



They are directly in front of Pelican Plunge. You can swim from the Cabana to the deck of Pelican Plunge!


----------



## angelaernest

Disney1fan2002 said:


> You know, at first I thought, no way am I spending $500 for a cabana for a day. The more I think about it though, and with what you get, I may just book the cabana instead of an excursion for the 5 of us. We would probably enjoy the sanctuary of the private cabana and all the snacks and sodas and rental equipment for the entire day over a 45 minute parasailing trip that would end up costing us more.
> 
> I'm glad I read this thread. I have been trying to think of a nice excursion for all of us, but I think the cabana will be a better deal all around.
> 
> Are they far from Pelican Plunge?



I thought about the exact same thing. We have a party of 7 and 5 of us had made reservations to do the walking and kayaking tour (at $64 each) as well as rent bikes ($6/hr) and float tubes ($6) and snorkel equip ($25), etc. My mother physically finds it difficult to walk a lot and I sunburn badly after a few hours in the water and the sun. 

I was simply resigned to returning to the boat after a couple hours on CC. When I learned about the cabanas and discussed it with DH, we decided a cabana was a perfect solution to the dilemma.  

Now DM and I can hang out on the beach with the rest of the fam for the day (weather permitting) and my 4-year-old will probably appreciate being able to stay on the beach with her dad and her older brother and sister instead of returning to the boat with a grumpy, sunburned mom and a drained grandma. 

Once we made the decision I promptly cancelled the separate reservations for the 3 hour tour, the snorkel equip, the bikes, etc. and have opted to relax in the shade, snorkel with the kids, ride bikes, float in the water, lounge in the hammock, and generally enjoy the next couple weeks of not worrying whether we will have been able to find seating on the beach, at Cookies Too, etc. for a group of 7. DH and I think it will be money well-spent, especially when considering the large number of people who will be traveling on the Dream.


----------



## outahere

zaz said:


> I hope I'll be able to rent one when we get onboard!  Should we just go to the guest services as soon as we arrive?



Cabanas are booked at the excursions desk, not guest services.


----------



## ibouncetoo

outahere said:


> Cabanas are booked at the excursions desk, not guest services.


 
But in true Disney fashion...not always.  Just read a post yesterday from someone whos DH was waiting in the excursions line (no one was at the counter yet) while she was a guest services taking care of something else and found out GS was booking the cabanas.  Fortunately there were still some available for them.

.


----------



## princssdisnygina

ibouncetoo said:


> But in true Disney fashion...not always.  Just read a post yesterday from someone whos DH was waiting in the excursions line (no one was at the counter yet) while she was a guest services taking care of something else and found out GS was booking the cabanas.  Fortunately there were still some available for them.
> 
> .



Yes, Either place will book it for you.  Of course they lead you to the excursion desk but GS will do it too.


----------



## Disney1fan2002

For those wo have booked the cabanas, what did you tip your service person? I just would like a general idea of what to budget in, if we manage to get one of these babies!!!

**now planning on getting to the port at 10am, so I can get onboard ASAP to snag one!!


----------



## princssdisnygina

Disney1fan2002 said:


> For those wo have booked the cabanas, what did you tip your service person? I just would like a general idea of what to budget in, if we manage to get one of these babies!!!
> 
> **now planning on getting to the port at 10am, so I can get onboard ASAP to snag one!!



This has not really been discussed because many who book the cabanas have concierge on the ship and include it in those tips... 
However, we did not have concierge so tipped cash.  We gave him $40.  We weren't sure what we were supposed to give him so we decided on $10 per person.  We didn't ask for a lot.  We "summoned" him twice during the day.  I don't think there has been a guideline set for this yet. Anyone else have anything?


----------



## suzadrew

cblack said:


> We are booked for Cabana #3 on the Jan 29 Magic cruise!!!



We have cabana #7 on the same cruise!


----------



## NAB

suzadrew said:


> We have cabana #7 on the same cruise!




You should come join our meet group  for that date ,there are a lot of Canadians going ...


----------



## cblack

suzadrew said:


> We have cabana #7 on the same cruise!



Yeah, as NAB said, you should join our meet page (you may have already, sorry if that is the case...they have been a little chatty the last few days )  We are really excited about the cabana and just hope the weather cooperates!


----------



## ibouncetoo

suzadrew said:


> We have cabana #7 on the same cruise!


 
 Well hello there.....what have you been up to the last five years?   I have fond memories of the Nov '06 Double Dip and what a fun group we had on that cruise!

.


----------



## zimaaaaah

After reading this thread I am seriously considering this, but we are only a family of 4.  Does anyone know if you can share these or if there is a thread for people looking for others to share with? 
Thanks!


----------



## ibouncetoo

zimaaaaah said:


> After reading this thread I am seriously considering this, but we are only a family of 4. Does anyone know if you can share these or if there is a thread for people looking for others to share with?
> Thanks!


 
Go to the 'meets' thread for your cruise and chat up your cruisemates.  See if there's anyone you'd be interested sharing with (similar family/kids configuration).  We have several pairs of adults who will be sharing in November.


----------



## jamielynn

This sounds great! We have 2 fair skinned, red head and 2 toddlers in our group - 4 adults/2 kiddos. My fear is since we are not in concierge level on the Fantasy MV that there will be nothing left for us to even TRY to book. Oh well... We can always Dream for the next cruise.


----------



## zimaaaaah

ibouncetoo said:


> Go to the 'meets' thread for your cruise and chat up your cruisemates.  See if there's anyone you'd be interested sharing with (similar family/kids configuration).  We have several pairs of adults who will be sharing in November.



Duh.  I should have thought of that  Thanks!!


----------



## UmmGooD

Here is a youtube video someone took of the cabins and posted about 4 hours ago.

http://www.youtube.com/user/PassPorterGuides#p/u/1/6SdnRnM9xe4


----------



## missdani416

Did I read that right that you cannot book until you board?  That makes me nervous   So can you go straight to guest service and book it as soon as you board?


----------



## Friscorays

Nice video.  Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## JSClemsonFan

missdani416 said:


> Did I read that right that you cannot book until you board?  That makes me nervous   So can you go straight to guest service and book it as soon as you board?



It's my understanding that unless you are in a concierge room, you can't rent until you are on board.


----------



## FJS961

nice video of a cabana ... I LIKE IT!!


----------



## princssdisnygina

JSClemsonFan said:


> It's my understanding that unless you are in a concierge room, you can't rent until you are on board.



Absolutely correct!


----------



## greenpea89

We would like to book a cabana but our cruise doesn't leave until July. We are in a concierge suite and I wondered if we will be able to book as soon as the booking window for all activities opens or if that happens at a later date. 
I called the cruise line to ask a CM and they told me I could only book a cabana once we boarded. Is there a special concierge line? Has the booking processes changed? Or have I simply been misinformed. Also, if cabanas may be booked in advance can that be done online or do I need to call?
One other thing, just to clarify, are the cabanas booked for the entire day or a certain number of hours. Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## FJS961

greenpea89 said:


> We would like to book a cabana but our cruise doesn't leave until July. We are in a concierge suite and I wondered if we will be able to book as soon as the booking window for all activities opens or if that happens at a later date.
> I called the cruise line to ask a CM and they told me I could only book a cabana once we boarded. Is there a special concierge line? Has the booking processes changed? Or have I simply been misinformed. Also, if cabanas may be booked in advance can that be done online or do I need to call?
> One other thing, just to clarify, are the cabanas booked for the entire day or a certain number of hours. Thanks for all of your help!



At the 120 day window, as long as you are paid in full, you can call or email the shoreside concierge team and book a cabana.  You get it for the whole day.   The concierge team should send you an email as your window approaches introducing themselves.


----------



## Billinaz

greenpea89 said:


> We would like to book a cabana but our cruise doesn't leave until July. We are in a concierge suite and I wondered if we will be able to book as soon as the booking window for all activities opens or if that happens at a later date.
> I called the cruise line to ask a CM and they told me I could only book a cabana once we boarded. Is there a special concierge line? Has the booking processes changed? Or have I simply been misinformed. Also, if cabanas may be booked in advance can that be done online or do I need to call?
> One other thing, just to clarify, are the cabanas booked for the entire day or a certain number of hours. Thanks for all of your help!



I would call if I were you.

If you are in a cabin that has concierge service, then call this number 120 days out:

Should you require immediate assistance, please feel free to contact us 
at 1-866-784-1654, Monday through Friday between the hours of 8:30am and
5:30pm (EST).


----------



## greenpea89

Thank you for the quick replies and the helpful information!
I will definitely look for an email and call when the 120 day window opens.


----------



## RedSox68

Question:  anyone done a cabana on the family beach who didn't have children?  For the past three cruises we have been going to the adult beach.  But since there are more cabanas on the family beach, wondering if there was too much noise there in the cabanas or if they are far enough off the beaten path.  Otherwise, we will try for the ones on the adult beach.  Thanks.


----------



## justmestace

RedSox68 said:


> Question: anyone done a cabana on the family beach who didn't have children? For the past three cruises we have been going to the adult beach. But since there are more cabanas on the family beach, wondering if there was too much noise there in the cabanas or if they are far enough off the beaten path. Otherwise, we will try for the ones on the adult beach. Thanks.


 


Look at the pictures that are posted here, they give a clear idea of where they're located. They're close to the new Pelican Plunge, which has a bell that rings all day.....and a lot of kids. I know some people have said that the bell didn't bother them, but it would me. 
I don't have kids cruising with me any more, so if I couldn't guarantee that I had one of the cabanas that are the furthest away from Pelican Plunge, I'd try to get one on the adult beach. Or else not get one at all.


----------



## princssdisnygina

RedSox68 said:


> Question:  anyone done a cabana on the family beach who didn't have children?  For the past three cruises we have been going to the adult beach.  But since there are more cabanas on the family beach, wondering if there was too much noise there in the cabanas or if they are far enough off the beaten path.  Otherwise, we will try for the ones on the adult beach.  Thanks.



There are 8 cabanas on the adult beach and it is my understanding that the family beach ones fill sooner than the ones on the adult beach.  
We had one on the adult beach and loved it.  You don't get the private beach area like you do on the family beach but if you have ever been to Castaway Cay before you know Serenity Bay is never really crowded anyway. We loved it and will definitely try to get one again this coming September!


----------



## ESN

For anyone who was used these cabanas-- are the loungers in front in the sun or shade? 

How about the hammock?

Trying to determine if this is worth it for us or not - I love the sun, DH not so much - so this may be a good compromise, but I am honestly not sure - because if the kids are in the water/at Pelican Plunge etc - I may need to be by / in the water anyway.

Are there beach chairs set out near the private section of the beach also?


----------



## RedSox68

princssdisnygina said:


> There are 8 cabanas on the adult beach and it is my understanding that the family beach ones fill sooner than the ones on the adult beach.
> We had one on the adult beach and loved it.  You don't get the private beach area like you do on the family beach but if you have ever been to Castaway Cay before you know Serenity Bay is never really crowded anyway. We loved it and will definitely try to get one again this coming September!



I just called to ask what's included and she said there are four on the adult beach?  But then again, she sounded unsure of things since they are so new.  She said there is nothing stated about alcohol or rum punch being included though.  And no showers.  I'm assuming there is no bathroom either???

They're $100 cheaper on the adult each because they don't include the snorkel equipment or beach toys, but you do get a float/tube for each person and a bike rental.  What do you mean you don't get the private beach area?  Thanks.


----------



## threewilmingtonwalls

I subscribed to this thread and kept an eye on it for awhile before our cruise (we just came off a 7 night Western Caribbean).  After much debating, we decided to go in with another family and split the cost of a cabana on the family beach.  As there were seven of us, our total cost was $550, and let me tell you, it was not at all worth it.

We arrived at the cabana check-in site, only to be greeted by two apathetic (or one step above unfriendly) cast members, one of whom asked, "Do you need a ride to the cabana, or can you walk?"  Sensing that giving us a lift was too much trouble, I replied that we could walk and asked the way.  He pointed in the general direction of a map and said, "Go over there and take a right."  Um...ok.

We got to the cabana and met up with our friends, then perused the drink menu.  Then we wondered how one goes about getting a drink.  Well, someone will probably come to greet us and show us around, we'll just ask them...  Any minute now...  ...  Nope, we had to go hunt down our cabana attendant ourselves.  I walked down to the attendant's "hut" and - hand on heart - when the girl saw me coming she turned and went into the building.  I literally had to chase her down.  She was friendly enough, but not too interested in the fact that I had to come to her, rather than the other way around.  She walks back to the cabana with me and points out some of the features.  Including the place where our call button should be, but isn't.  Curious.  I ask, "Well, can't we just give you our drink order now?"  She says ok, takes the order, then leaves.  (On her way out, my friend asks if we can just order our lunch, and he is told no.)

FORTY FIVE MINUTES GO BY.  Someone goes to hunt down the attendant and actually finds the cabana manager, who calls in the drink order.  When the server arrives with our long-awaited drinks, she apologizes and tells us that, apparently, the attendant went on her break without actually putting in our order.  I ask her to please send the manager to us.  At this point, our friends have to leave for their jet-ski excursion.  One of them asks an attendant if they can be given a ride to the excursion point, which is all the way across the island, and he is told no.  They must get on the trolley like everyone else.  Despite the row of golf carts lined up next to the cabana check-in booth. 

Meanwhile, the manager arrives at our cabana, with a call button in hand.  She says she's not sure what happened to the original, but this one works to page her directly when we press the button.  By this point, it is after one o'clock.  We have been in the cabana for two hours.  Not wanting to engender any ill will in the woman who is now in control of the delivery of my future cocktails, I attempt to address our concerns in a friendly tone.  I say that perhaps we need to clarify what, exactly, my party can expect for our $550.  I voice my concern that, so far, the answer to our every request (none of which seems beyond the scope of what we were promised, or what we expected after reading previous reviews) has been an unwavering NO.  (Oh, I forgot to mention that they discontinued the pitchers of punch, because "not enough people were ordering them."  Wait, I thought they were included upon arrival.  ?? Not that I wanted punch, necessarily, but it's just another "no" to add to the list.)  Needless to say, my address was not well-received.  I am told that the manager "already apologized" to my friend for the delay in our drink delivery and that he accepted her apology.  And that it was she (the manager) who refused transport to the excursion point, although no explanation was given as to why.  I realized that this woman really didn't have much interest in my concerns, so I thanked her for stopping by and I went to meet my family down the beach.  I saw her again once, when my friends returned from their excursion and pressed the button to request more chips, which were promptly delivered.  As we were leaving Castaway Cay for the day, we were boarding the tram when we noticed a cast member standing near the golf carts.  We called to him that we were cabana guests, and asked if he'd take us back to the ship.  When he said sure, we couldn't help but laugh at the irony of the situation.

Later that afternoon, the delightful girl from Guest Services who arranged the cabana rental for us called to ask how our day was and if we enjoyed our cabana.  I had no choice but to relay the events of the day, and I told her that she should call my friends to ask them about their experience.  Her response was, "What happened to you today is completely unacceptable."  She told me that she'd call our friends for their feedback, then speak with a manager and get back to us.  She called back later to offer DCL's apology and a refund of our cocktail charge for the day ($25-ish), and $75 to split between the two families.  I thought it was better than nothing, but my friend said it was a bigger insult than if they had just done nothing.

So, here is my humble opinion, for what it is worth:

I wouldn't waste $500 on a cabana rental again.  We will definitely take another Disney cruise, but next time we'll take our daughter to the kids' play area and just go to Serenity Bay for a little while.  The cabanas are spacious and nice, but absolutely not worth the money, especially considering the lack of service.  I know there haven't been many negative reviews, and some (for whatever reason) will take my post personally and feel the need to defend DCL, but I really would hate for anyone else to be as disappointed as we were.  I'm hoping my friend dizzi (our cabana mate) will chime in, so everyone will know I'm not alone in my opinion.  For $500, I don't think it's asking too much of DCL when I expect:

1)  To be taken directly to my cabana by the host who checks me in, be it on foot or in a cart.

2)  To be driven by golf cart back to any location I'd like to go, seeing as there are several available to drive cast members all over.

3)  To not have to wait 45 minutes, for anything.

4)  To have my lunch delivered directly to the cabana, if I request it.

5)  To have reasonable concerns addressed and corrected by a member of the management staff.

The Good
You're definitely separated from the rest of your fellow cruisers.  Oh, except for when they're wandering down the path, peering into the cabanas just to "check them out" because there is no one at the gate, checking wristbands.  (That's right, anyone can walk right in.)

You'll get some "free" sunscreen and bottled water.  (I refuse to count the canned soft drinks as a perk, because when you go to get your lunch, you have to pass right by the soda station, which is also "free.")  You also get "free" chips and fruit.  (But again, you can get chips and fruit at the lunch line.)

In my experience, the cabana area was not at all noisy.  It's not too far from Pelican Plunge, but it's not directly in front of it.  In fact, I never even heard any noise from there at all.


----------



## ESN

I am sorry to hear about the bad experience , but I truly appreciate your honest report.  It may save me and others some hard earned money.

It is always helpful to hear multiple points of view and I hope that you get no 
ill will from other posts.

Thanks!


----------



## FJS961

Thanks for that post.  Disconcerting.  Sounds like they don't have their act together and there should be better SERVICE about the cabanas.


----------



## disneyelaine

Thank you for your honest review.

Which cabana were you in?  Wondering which one had the missing button because we have Cabana 2 booked end of March.  

Also, do you know about how many Cabana's were booked total that cruise.  I am curious as to why no one seemed to be around and wondered if maybe not very many were booked.  Not that that is any excuse.

What time did you arrive and what time did you leave?

Does anyone have the list from Disney as to what the Cabana is supposed to include?  

Thanks


----------



## princssdisnygina

RedSox68 said:


> I just called to ask what's included and she said there are four on the adult beach?  But then again, she sounded unsure of things since they are so new.  She said there is nothing stated about alcohol or rum punch being included though.  And no showers.  I'm assuming there is no bathroom either???
> 
> They're $100 cheaper on the adult each because they don't include the snorkel equipment or beach toys, but you do get a float/tube for each person and a bike rental.  What do you mean you don't get the private beach area?  Thanks.



She MAY be right about only 4 but I believe there were more than that.   HOWEVER.... there IS a rum type punch included... and there is most definitely showers.  There is not a bathroom in any of the cabanas but if you don't want to walk to them your concierge will take you.   
We did not have snorkel equipment but didn't really care if there was any.  And of course the beach toys are not there because they are intended for children and children are not allowed on Serenity Bay. 

I have included pics below.  Serenity Bay is considered a private adult area anyway so the beach is not blocked off strictly for cabana users.  There is greenery between the cabana and the beach as well as a rope fence.  Neither block your view but they make a very clear line that these are private... not to mention the sign, which you will see in the pics below. These are all on Serenity Bay btw...

You can see the rope fence in this one...





This is the sign.  And if you look at the cabanas you can see the rain shower on the right side. They all have these. 





They all have these as well...





The view from our cabana, which you can see the rope and greenery...





A view of the snack area where you can see in the fridge.  There are 2 punches... one with alcohol and one without. Along with soda and water. 





I hope this helps!  Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## threewilmingtonwalls

disneyelaine said:


> Thank you for your honest review.
> 
> Which cabana were you in?  Wondering which one had the missing button because we have Cabana 2 booked end of March.
> 
> Also, do you know about how many Cabana's were booked total that cruise.  I am curious as to why no one seemed to be around and wondered if maybe not very many were booked.  Not that that is any excuse.
> 
> What time did you arrive and what time did you leave?
> 
> Does anyone have the list from Disney as to what the Cabana is supposed to include?
> 
> Thanks



You're welcome.  Sorry to be a Debbie Downer; I hope you'll have a much better experience than we did.  

We were in cabana 1, which, incidentally, does not have a hammock because it is a wheelchair-accessible cabana.  (This doesn't affect you, but just in case anyone else is reading.)  The cabanas were sold out that day.  When we boarded the ship, I was told that there were still four available (five, counting the accessible one, which can only be booked through Guest Services, not the excursion desk.)  We wanted to wait and see what the weather forecast was for out CC day, as the cabana rental fee is not refundable unless the ship does not dock.  I was willing to take a chance.  One day before CC, we went to Guest Services and they put us on the wait list for cabana 1, which was all that was left.  They will not rent the cabana to someone who does not require an accessible cabana until they are 100% that no one who needs it wants it.  So I followed up with Guest Services at 6:30 on the morning of CC and was told that we were in.  When I was speaking to the cabana manager about our issues, I even mentioned, "Maybe it's possible your staff wasn't prepared for us, as we were a last minute rental?"  To which she replied, "Oh, I know, _I_ was the one who arranged this for you."  

We arrived at about 11 (I would have gone sooner, but I ran the CC 5K first, so I had to go back on the ship to get my family) and we left at about 3 or 3:30.  

I don't have the list, but here's what we had:

a big basket of towels (super linty, so don't wear anything dark-colored)

a basket of snacks (two granola bars, a Kashi bar, and two bags of potato chips.  They will replenish snacks if you ask for more.)

bottled Evian, canned Coke, Diet Coke, Sprite, and Diet Sprite (also replenishable)

a basket of fruit (not replenishable.  A bird was pecking at ours when we arrived, so we got a new one.  But not without being informed, "We don't provide any more fruit, but since there was a bird on it we'll bring you a new one."  Gee, thanks.)

two bottles of sunscreen (SPF 30 spray, SPF 50 lotion)

a basket with sand toys

a freshwater shower

a ceiling fan

piped Caribbean music with a volume control

I can tell you for sure that there was absolutely no punch as of January 28.  We asked for it and were told that it had been discontinued.  However, I did see the pitchers for it in the attendants' hut, so maybe they'll bring it back.

I hope that helps!


----------



## dizzi

Yep yep yep.....

i was the other family in the cabana.

I have to say that along with everything alexis has said ( all being spot on)
I was definitley disapoited just for the fact that the DISNEY service we love and expect just wasnt there.

After waiting 45 minutes for a drink i was feeling pretty upset, and embarassed even, I dont like to complain, I appreciate everything i have but we paid ALOT of hard earned money and got little in return compared to what we had expected.

The Cabana is beautiful and becasue the weather was not we had hoped to relax and enjoy the day.

We arrived at about 10:30 to the cabana just after an excursion, but had trouble getting there as we had a long walk. then a long walk back because they refused to take us to our next excursion, we planned alot that day as it was my DS 18th bday....

I thought it was unfortunate that they would not give us a ride to and from so that we could spend more time in the cabana.

I hope others have a better experience than we did.


----------



## princssdisnygina

I am sorry you had a bad experience.  Completely opposite of my experience but mine was on Serenity Bay.   Were you on the Wonder or the Magic? Or maybe the Dream? 
I must say... we were on the Wonder this past November and were VERY disappointed in the service we received on the ship.  Our service at the Cabana was amazing but again... we were on Serenity Bay and truth be told.. we were the only family in a cabana on the adult beach.  

If I had the experience you had I would definitely not want to get a cabana again.  

However, I was told they were not allowed to bring our lunch to us.  But... they did bring us drinks and such.  On the adult beach they don't take you to excursions via golf cart... we had to take the tram but they took us every where on that side of the island via golf cart.  We waited no longer than one minute for our concierge and I think he took 15 minutes to bring us Konk Koolers from the other side of the island.  So there is NO REASON they couldn't get your drinks quickly. 

I agree... you pay the money for something like that... you should be given the best service available.  And if you aren't given what you expect then DCL should make it up to you, not with a measly $25 refund.  That is almost an insult.  It wasn't the drinks that was the issue.. it was the amount of time it took to get them, hence the service was terrible.  They should have done more than that. 

Good to hear you will take DCL again though. We are going to be on the Magic in September and will probably get a cabana on the adult beach.  Let's hope they get it together before then!


----------



## threewilmingtonwalls

princssdisnygina said:


> I am sorry you had a bad experience.  Completely opposite of my experience but mine was on Serenity Bay.   Were you on the Wonder or the Magic? Or maybe the Dream?
> I must say... we were on the Wonder this past November and were VERY disappointed in the service we received on the ship.  Our service at the Cabana was amazing but again... we were on Serenity Bay and truth be told.. we were the only family in a cabana on the adult beach.
> 
> If I had the experience you had I would definitely not want to get a cabana again.
> 
> However, I was told they were not allowed to bring our lunch to us.  But... they did bring us drinks and such.  On the adult beach they don't take you to excursions via golf cart... we had to take the tram but they took us every where on that side of the island via golf cart.  We waited no longer than one minute for our concierge and I think he took 15 minutes to bring us Konk Koolers from the other side of the island.  So there is NO REASON they couldn't get your drinks quickly.
> 
> I agree... you pay the money for something like that... you should be given the best service available.  And if you aren't given what you expect then DCL should make it up to you, not with a measly $25 refund.  That is almost an insult.  It wasn't the drinks that was the issue.. it was the amount of time it took to get them, hence the service was terrible.  They should have done more than that.
> 
> Good to hear you will take DCL again though. We are going to be on the Magic in September and will probably get a cabana on the adult beach.  Let's hope they get it together before then!



I hope so, too!  Your good reviews were part of the reason I was so excited to get a cabana.    We were on the Magic, and our service was outstanding!  I think that's part of what made our cabana experience so shocking, was the contrast from how we were treated on the ship versus the island.  It's good to know they would at least drive you from the Serenity Bay area to the tram stop...that would be a super long walk!  I guess in the family area, you get a ride nowhere, not even to the tram station.  Oh well, lesson learned.  

I'm glad your experience was great, and I hope no one else has a day like we did.  If nothing else, I hope this will serve as a catalyst for DCL to step up the level of service in the cabana area!


----------



## Brandis

I have a question about the cabanas on Serenity Bay. Sorry, if this has been answered before. I read through pretty much all posts, but maybe I missed this.

We were on CC 3 years ago (so pre-Cabanas) and were pretty early on Serenity Bay, so we were pretty close to the beach access / bar / showers, maybe 3 umbrellas down the beach. Behind us were the massage cabanas.

Are they still there, so would the rental cabanas be further down the beach? Looking at the photos, it seems, there is no direct beach access from the adult cabanas, so do you have to walk all the way to the beach bar and then onto the beach there?

Is there a map that shows the location of the Serenity Bay Cabanas?


----------



## TammyAlphabet

For the price, why doesn't the cabana have a bathroom?


----------



## nemofans

I wouldn't want the cabanas to have their own bathroom.  I would worry about the smell!


----------



## Bullseyebaby

We just got home from the Disney Dream "maiden voyage".  We booked a cabana only to get there to find out they made some type of double booked error (we went directly to port adventures and had our choice of cabanas and chose number 9 for it's location).  After being *lied* to about the situation (they told us there was a problem with the furniture and soda).... we were offered cabana 1.  Not my choice as it's too close to everything and there is no hammock.  But, first thing I did was walk down to cabana 9 to find another family enjoying it.  Are you kidding me??

 Still really upset about it, but mostly about the lying staff member.  Not the Disney way at all. We packed up our stuff (after about 10 minutes in cabana 1) and went to Guest services about the problem, but only was given the "we won't charge you for the cabana".  Duh.... I certainly hope not.  In my opinion, the $500 charge isn't worth it.... maybe if you had a huge group, but they charge you per person above 6 people.  Free sunscreen & free water/soda and a couple granola bars & chips.  Maybe my opinion is tainted now... for whatever it's worth, I'd pass.


----------



## justmestace

Bullseyebaby said:


> We just got home from the Disney Dream "maiden voyage". We booked a cabana only to get there to find out they made some type of double booked error (we went directly to port adventures and had our choice of cabanas and chose number 9 for it's location). After being *lied* to about the situation (they told us there was a problem with the furniture and soda).... we were offered cabana 1. Not my choice as it's too close to everything and there is no hammock. But, first thing I did was walk down to cabana 9 to find another family enjoying it. Are you kidding me??
> 
> Still really upset about it, but mostly about the lying staff member. Not the Disney way at all. We packed up our stuff (after about 10 minutes in cabana 1) and went to Guest services about the problem, but only was given the "we won't charge you for the cabana". Duh.... I certainly hope not. In my opinion, the $500 charge isn't worth it.... maybe if you had a huge group, but they charge you per person above 6 people. Free sunscreen & free water/soda and a couple granola bars & chips. Maybe my opinion is tainted now... for whatever it's worth, I'd pass.


 

I don't blame you, I'd be furious. I've had that happen with some spa reservations....same thing. And they don't seem to care that they aren't quite telling the truth.

The only way I'd do a cabana is if I shared it with two other couples, so that the cost didn't seem quite so outrageous.


----------



## princssdisnygina

Brandis said:


> I have a question about the cabanas on Serenity Bay. Sorry, if this has been answered before. I read through pretty much all posts, but maybe I missed this.
> 
> We were on CC 3 years ago (so pre-Cabanas) and were pretty early on Serenity Bay, so we were pretty close to the beach access / bar / showers, maybe 3 umbrellas down the beach. Behind us were the massage cabanas.
> 
> Are they still there, so would the rental cabanas be further down the beach? Looking at the photos, it seems, there is no direct beach access from the adult cabanas, so do you have to walk all the way to the beach bar and then onto the beach there?
> 
> Is there a map that shows the location of the Serenity Bay Cabanas?



All of those things are still there.  The cabanas are further down the way.  It would be a little bit of a walk to get to those areas... however, that is what you have a concierge for!  He will come and pick you up and drive you there!  The cabanas are just past the massage cabanas if you know where those are. 

There is definitely direct beach access from the cabanas.  If you scroll up and check on my pictures there is a walkway between each cabana.  That is where the sign "Cabana guests only" is placed.


----------



## FJS961

Disappointing about the cabana experiences ... agree splitting it with another family or couples would make it seem more reasonable.  I think they should be providing excellent service 'concierge' style to justify the cost IMO


----------



## PrLissette

What happen if someone aka the kids lol loses their bracelet??  because I know the 2 little boys that are going with me will not keep it on and what do they look like??


----------



## Tonka's Skipper

Geee....at last some folks who think the price is really off the wall!

now look, I fully understand that to some folks it was worth the cost and thats is great......more power to you!

I have been reading this thread for awhile and was beginiing to think I was the only one who didn't agree!!


What ever choice you make, enjoy CC with or without the Cabanas!

AKK


----------



## PrLissette

What happen if someone aka the kids lol loses their bracelet?? because I know the 2 little boys that are going with me will not keep it on and what do they look like??


----------



## disneyholic family

threewilmingtonwalls said:


> I subscribed to this thread and kept an eye on it for awhile before our cruise (we just came off a 7 night Western Caribbean).  After much debating, we decided to go in with another family and split the cost of a cabana on the family beach.  As there were seven of us, our total cost was $550, and let me tell you, it was not at all worth it.
> 
> We arrived at the cabana check-in site, only to be greeted by two apathetic (or one step above unfriendly) cast members, one of whom asked, "Do you need a ride to the cabana, or can you walk?"  Sensing that giving us a lift was too much trouble, I replied that we could walk and asked the way.  He pointed in the general direction of a map and said, "Go over there and take a right."  Um...ok.
> 
> We got to the cabana and met up with our friends, then perused the drink menu.  Then we wondered how one goes about getting a drink.  Well, someone will probably come to greet us and show us around, we'll just ask them...  Any minute now...  ...  Nope, we had to go hunt down our cabana attendant ourselves.  I walked down to the attendant's "hut" and - hand on heart - when the girl saw me coming she turned and went into the building.  I literally had to chase her down.  She was friendly enough, but not too interested in the fact that I had to come to her, rather than the other way around.  She walks back to the cabana with me and points out some of the features.  Including the place where our call button should be, but isn't.  Curious.  I ask, "Well, can't we just give you our drink order now?"  She says ok, takes the order, then leaves.  (On her way out, my friend asks if we can just order our lunch, and he is told no.)
> 
> FORTY FIVE MINUTES GO BY.  Someone goes to hunt down the attendant and actually finds the cabana manager, who calls in the drink order.  When the server arrives with our long-awaited drinks, she apologizes and tells us that, apparently, the attendant went on her break without actually putting in our order.  I ask her to please send the manager to us.  At this point, our friends have to leave for their jet-ski excursion.  One of them asks an attendant if they can be given a ride to the excursion point, which is all the way across the island, and he is told no.  They must get on the trolley like everyone else.  Despite the row of golf carts lined up next to the cabana check-in booth.
> 
> Meanwhile, the manager arrives at our cabana, with a call button in hand.  She says she's not sure what happened to the original, but this one works to page her directly when we press the button.  By this point, it is after one o'clock.  We have been in the cabana for two hours.  Not wanting to engender any ill will in the woman who is now in control of the delivery of my future cocktails, I attempt to address our concerns in a friendly tone.  I say that perhaps we need to clarify what, exactly, my party can expect for our $550.  I voice my concern that, so far, the answer to our every request (none of which seems beyond the scope of what we were promised, or what we expected after reading previous reviews) has been an unwavering NO.  (Oh, I forgot to mention that they discontinued the pitchers of punch, because "not enough people were ordering them."  Wait, I thought they were included upon arrival.  ?? Not that I wanted punch, necessarily, but it's just another "no" to add to the list.)  Needless to say, my address was not well-received.  I am told that the manager "already apologized" to my friend for the delay in our drink delivery and that he accepted her apology.  And that it was she (the manager) who refused transport to the excursion point, although no explanation was given as to why.  I realized that this woman really didn't have much interest in my concerns, so I thanked her for stopping by and I went to meet my family down the beach.  I saw her again once, when my friends returned from their excursion and pressed the button to request more chips, which were promptly delivered.  As we were leaving Castaway Cay for the day, we were boarding the tram when we noticed a cast member standing near the golf carts.  We called to him that we were cabana guests, and asked if he'd take us back to the ship.  When he said sure, we couldn't help but laugh at the irony of the situation.
> 
> Later that afternoon, the delightful girl from Guest Services who arranged the cabana rental for us called to ask how our day was and if we enjoyed our cabana.  I had no choice but to relay the events of the day, and I told her that she should call my friends to ask them about their experience.  Her response was, "What happened to you today is completely unacceptable."  She told me that she'd call our friends for their feedback, then speak with a manager and get back to us.  She called back later to offer DCL's apology and a refund of our cocktail charge for the day ($25-ish), and $75 to split between the two families.  I thought it was better than nothing, but my friend said it was a bigger insult than if they had just done nothing.
> 
> So, here is my humble opinion, for what it is worth:
> 
> I wouldn't waste $500 on a cabana rental again.  We will definitely take another Disney cruise, but next time we'll take our daughter to the kids' play area and just go to Serenity Bay for a little while.  The cabanas are spacious and nice, but absolutely not worth the money, especially considering the lack of service.  I know there haven't been many negative reviews, and some (for whatever reason) will take my post personally and feel the need to defend DCL, but I really would hate for anyone else to be as disappointed as we were.  I'm hoping my friend dizzi (our cabana mate) will chime in, so everyone will know I'm not alone in my opinion.  For $500, I don't think it's asking too much of DCL when I expect:
> 
> 1)  To be taken directly to my cabana by the host who checks me in, be it on foot or in a cart.
> 
> 2)  To be driven by golf cart back to any location I'd like to go, seeing as there are several available to drive cast members all over.
> 
> 3)  To not have to wait 45 minutes, for anything.
> 
> 4)  To have my lunch delivered directly to the cabana, if I request it.
> 
> 5)  To have reasonable concerns addressed and corrected by a member of the management staff.
> 
> The Good
> You're definitely separated from the rest of your fellow cruisers.  Oh, except for when they're wandering down the path, peering into the cabanas just to "check them out" because there is no one at the gate, checking wristbands.  (That's right, anyone can walk right in.)
> 
> You'll get some "free" sunscreen and bottled water.  (I refuse to count the canned soft drinks as a perk, because when you go to get your lunch, you have to pass right by the soda station, which is also "free.")  You also get "free" chips and fruit.  (But again, you can get chips and fruit at the lunch line.)
> 
> In my experience, the cabana area was not at all noisy.  It's not too far from Pelican Plunge, but it's not directly in front of it.  In fact, I never even heard any noise from there at all.



thank you for taking the time to share your experience (and as a result, saving me $500   )


----------



## FJS961

These reports are disconcerting but I will still try it once.   I usually like to try things once for myself and it is then a "first and last time we do that!" or the habitual side kicks in and we do it every time LOL


----------



## threewilmingtonwalls

PrLissette said:


> What happen if someone aka the kids lol loses their bracelet?? because I know the 2 little boys that are going with me will not keep it on and what do they look like??



Unless you attach the bracelet too loosely, there is no way to get it off other than cutting it.  It is plastic, the same type of bracelet they use for the kids club.  It wraps around, then a little button fits into a hole and you snap it closed.  But then again, as I mentioned in my post, there's no one checking bracelets.  You probably won't have any problems, even if the boys manage to get their bracelets off.


----------



## Homemom

FJS961 said:


> These reports are disconcerting but I will still try it once.   I usually like to try things once for myself and it is then a "first and last time we do that!" or the habitual side kicks in and we do it every time LOL



I agree.  I'm truely sorry for the bad experience, but I can only hope with the other good reviews out there that this will not be a regular thing.  I look forward to trying one myself if there is one available on my cruise, with a double dip hopefully i'll get my chance.


----------



## MomsOf2boys

We have someone who is not really a beach person.  So if we don't choose to do the cabannas thing and they stay on the ship, is there anything open?  I have not been on the ship while in Castaway Cay to answer this.  Can they order lunch or go to one of the main restaurants or buffet for lunch?  Does anyone know?


----------



## ibouncetoo

MomsOf2boys said:


> We have someone who is not really a beach person. So if we don't choose to do the cabannas thing and they stay on the ship, is there anything open? I have not been on the ship while in Castaway Cay to answer this. Can they order lunch or go to one of the main restaurants or buffet for lunch? Does anyone know?


 
Yes, they serve lunch on the ship, I found some of my family in Lumiere's after I had lunch at Cookies...so I had dessert with them.

.


----------



## jilljill

MomsOf2boys said:


> We have someone who is not really a beach person.  So if we don't choose to do the cabannas thing and they stay on the ship, is there anything open?  I have not been on the ship while in Castaway Cay to answer this.  Can they order lunch or go to one of the main restaurants or buffet for lunch?  Does anyone know?



You can check the links to the Navigator's in the FAQ sticky to see what is open and offered onboard while the ship is docked at CC.


----------



## justmestace

Tonka's Skipper said:


> Geee....at last some folks who think the price is really off the wall!
> 
> now look, I fully understand that to some folks it was worth the cost and thats is great......more power to you!
> 
> I have been reading this thread for awhile and was beginiing to think I was the only one who didn't agree!!
> 
> 
> What ever choice you make, enjoy CC with or without the Cabanas!
> 
> AKK


 

Nope, I said this a long ways back and got totally smacked down for it.  In fact, I think I was asked why I was even on this thread, if I couldn't afford to book a cabana. Even though, in 15 cruises, I've been in concierge or Owner's Suites all but 2 times. Money's not the issue for me.
But everyone is allowed to spend their money how they see fit.....some would not agree, I'm sure, with the way I spend mine...so to each his own.


----------



## MomsOf2boys

Thank you everyone.  I'm glad to see there are some things open while on Castaway Cay!


----------



## PrLissette

threewilmingtonwalls said:


> Unless you attach the bracelet too loosely, there is no way to get it off other than cutting it.  It is plastic, the same type of bracelet they use for the kids club.  It wraps around, then a little button fits into a hole and you snap it closed.  But then again, as I mentioned in my post, there's no one checking bracelets.  You probably won't have any problems, even if the boys manage to get their bracelets off.



Thank you for the info!!


----------



## FJS961

justmestace said:


> Nope, I said this a long ways back and got totally smacked down for it.  In fact, I think I was asked why I was even on this thread, if I couldn't afford to book a cabana. Even though, in 15 cruises, I've been in concierge or Owner's Suites all but 2 times. Money's not the issue for me.
> But everyone is allowed to spend their money how they see fit.....some would not agree, I'm sure, with the way I spend mine...so to each his own.



I agree 100% with ya here .... 

You won't know unless you go and experience something for yourself - but it comes down to ones individual perception if they got something valuable or worthwhile out of the money spent.   Whether one splurges on a suite, an expensive spa treatment, pricey excursions, extravagant dinner in Remy, an expensive piece of art .... to each their own.   I'm still kind of new here.   I like the advice and depth of knowledge / experience from veterans, I don't like the gripes and judgements some folks make....

I'm off today, snowed it and bored ... forgive my rambling


----------



## Chief71

We are going with another family, both of 4.  2 adults each and noth kave 2 kids 8 and 2 kids 5.  Will we be able to share 1 cabana or will they not allow it?  I would think most of the day the kids will be in the childrens program.  Thanks in adcance for the insight.


----------



## ibouncetoo

Chief71 said:


> We are going with another family, both of 4. 2 adults each and noth kave 2 kids 8 and 2 kids 5. Will we be able to share 1 cabana or will they not allow it? I would think most of the day the kids will be in the childrens program. Thanks in adcance for the insight.


 

Yes, you can have 8 in your cabana, it will cost $100 more (first 6 included, each additonal person up to 10 is $50)

.


----------



## Chief71

ibouncetoo said:


> Yes, you can have 8 in your cabana, it will cost $100 more (first 6 included, each additonal person up to 10 is $50)
> 
> .



Great!! Thanks for the help


----------



## Bullseyebaby

Just chiming in to say a few more things.....

paying the $500 is entirely up to you & your family/guests. 

You are paying for a "private space".   Bottled water & sunscreen were the only things "free" that would otherwise have a charge on them. We were not offered any Rum punch. 

In the small amount of time we were in the cabana, we pushed the button twice for service and never had anyone answer (we were told it pages them directly).  It's all about expectations.  If you want privacy with a little exclusivity... great. You will get that.  If you want great customer service, where someone waits on you and your guests,....I think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Katems

How many bikes and floats and such are included in the cabanas on the family beach?

Thanks!


----------



## princssdisnygina

Bullseyebaby said:


> Just chiming in to say a few more things.....
> 
> paying the $500 is entirely up to you & your family/guests.
> 
> You are paying for a "private space".   Bottled water & sunscreen were the only things "free" that would otherwise have a charge on them. We were not offered any Rum punch.
> 
> In the small amount of time we were in the cabana, we pushed the button twice for service and never had anyone answer (we were told it pages them directly).  It's all about expectations.  If you want privacy with a little exclusivity... great. You will get that.  If you want great customer service, where someone waits on you and your guests,....I think you'll be disappointed.



And see.. I think the opposite.  It seems it depends on the cruise and the concierge on duty.
We had Rum punch... an endless supply actually and our concierge literally was there in about a minute after we pushed the button.  We pushed it about 3-4 times and then he just showed up a few times to check on us, because he hadn't heard from us in a while.  

I am sorry you didn't get the great service as promised.  Some have and some haven't. I will definitely be doing it again... the private space is the main thing we appreciate and pay for so to us it is worth it.


----------



## FJS961

princssdisnygina said:


> And see.. I think the opposite.  It seems it depends on the cruise and the concierge on duty.
> We had Rum punch... an endless supply actually and our concierge literally was there in about a minute after we pushed the button.  We pushed it about 3-4 times and then he just showed up a few times to check on us, because he hadn't heard from us in a while.
> 
> I am sorry you didn't get the great service as promised.  Some have and some haven't. I will definitely be doing it again... the private space is the main thing we appreciate and pay for so to us it is worth it.



sounds like I want YOUR HOST when I am have the cabana


----------



## kbmo4444

princssdisnygina said:


> And see.. I think the opposite.  It seems it depends on the cruise and the concierge on duty.
> We had Rum punch... an endless supply actually and our concierge literally was there in about a minute after we pushed the button.  We pushed it about 3-4 times and then he just showed up a few times to check on us, because he hadn't heard from us in a while.
> 
> I am sorry you didn't get the great service as promised.  Some have and some haven't. I will definitely be doing it again... the private space is the main thing we appreciate and pay for so to us it is worth it.



We had the same experience on our Double Dip Nov 2010! We had rum punch and our host arrived soon after we hit the call button. It is unfortunate that those who have rented cabana's recently have not had the same service. Our main reason that we rented and are renting the cabana's on our B2B in Feb is the private space as well


----------



## threewilmingtonwalls

Katems said:


> How many bikes and floats and such are included in the cabanas on the family beach?
> 
> Thanks!



As far as I know, bikes are not included in the cabana rental.  You still have to pay for those, like an excursion.  Floats and innertubes are unlimited.  They just had a big "corral" (for lack of a better word) of them and you could just take what you wanted.


----------



## KristiMc

threewilmingtonwalls said:


> As far as I know, bikes are not included in the cabana rental.  You still have to pay for those, like an excursion.  Floats and innertubes are unlimited.  They just had a big "corral" (for lack of a better word) of them and you could just take what you wanted.



I had read somewhere that the bike rentals were included that you showed your wristband at the rental hut.


----------



## threewilmingtonwalls

princssdisnygina said:


> And see.. I think the opposite.  It seems it depends on the cruise and the concierge on duty.
> We had Rum punch... an endless supply actually and our concierge literally was there in about a minute after we pushed the button.  We pushed it about 3-4 times and then he just showed up a few times to check on us, because he hadn't heard from us in a while.
> 
> I am sorry you didn't get the great service as promised.  Some have and some haven't. I will definitely be doing it again... the private space is the main thing we appreciate and pay for so to us it is worth it.



I'm with you on this one.  I think you and many others have been given the service one should expect at that price.  I have a feeling that if DCL offered these with no reference to service or amenities, they wouldn't be nearly as popular.  I don't need to pay for exclusivity...but I WILL pay for service.    Sounds like you were treated like a movie star, which would have been a bargain at twice the price!


----------



## FJS961

KristiMc said:


> I had read somewhere that the bike rentals were included that you showed your wristband at the rental hut.



I read that too.  One bike rental for each cabana guest is supposed to be included.


----------



## threewilmingtonwalls

KristiMc said:


> I had read somewhere that the bike rentals were included that you showed your wristband at the rental hut.



Possible.  I might have just missed it.  I should have asked my alleged Cabana Host.  Oh, wait...


----------



## FJS961

threewilmingtonwalls said:


> I'm with you on this one.  I think you and many others have been given the service one should expect at that price.  I have a feeling that if DCL offered these with no reference to service or amenities, they wouldn't be nearly as popular.  I don't need to pay for exclusivity...but I WILL pay for service.    Sounds like you were treated like a movie star, which would have been a bargain at twice the price!




Perhaps the service aspect has been hit or miss so far...


----------



## princssdisnygina

FJS961 said:


> I read that too.  One bike rental for each cabana guest is supposed to be included.



It is included... my concierge told us about it but he said most don't use it.  You just ask your concierge when you check in! 



threewilmingtonwalls said:


> I'm with you on this one.  I think you and many others have been given the service one should expect at that price.  I have a feeling that if DCL offered these with no reference to service or amenities, they wouldn't be nearly as popular.  I don't need to pay for exclusivity...but I WILL pay for service.    Sounds like you were treated like a movie star, which would have been a bargain at twice the price!



We were treated VERY well and we LOVED our day.  I even canceled my jet ski excursion to spend time in the cabana.  I am very excited to get one in September... hoping there is one available! 

However, if I don't receive the service I expect then I will complain to who I need to.  I am not rude or pushy in any way.  I guess I am a nice complainer.  But I will give them a chance to fix it.


----------



## kyla

I just got back from the second voyage of the Disney Dream.  As soon as I got on the ship, I went to Guest Services to book a cabana.  I was told that they didn't know how many were available if any and told me to check back later in the day.  I continued to check with Guest Services into the evening hours and still no answer but the next morning found out that they did indeed book me a cabana, not the one I was requesting.  I was having other disappointing service with Guest Services and this continued with the cabana booking.  I went to ask questions about the cabana that we were assigned.  I wanted a view of the ship and chairs out front on the beach.  The pictures I'd seen showed the chairs stopping halfway up the beach for some reason.  Anyway, Guest services said they knew nothing about the cabanas, so I told them that I didn't want the booking esp since they couldn't tell me anything and I was getting really disappointed with the lack of service.  I couldn't see paying $500 and possibly not get any service.  I'm glad now that I cancelled.  Castaway Cay was not nearly as crowded as when I have visited before via the Magic.  Lots of empty chairs on the beach, didn't feel crowded or rushed.  I also see that others on this thread were not happy with the service, which is what I was afraid of, so I'm really glad that I cancelled.  I'm not sure why the beach was not crowded.  It could have been the beach expansion? or maybe we didn't have alot of people on the ship?  But it was nice and I was very happy to see all the empty chairs.


----------



## cblack

We just returned from the Magic and had cabana number 3 on Friday.  For us, there were good parts and bad.  

- We split the cabana with another family, so at $250, it was easier for me to justify spending the money.  
- When we got to the island, we checked in and also got the "you can walk if you want to (wink, wink)" speech, so we walked around until we found our cabana.  
- What I liked most about the cabana was the private beach, there were only a few families on the private beach, so it felt like we had our own island.  Also, when the tide goes out, there is a sandbar that reaches out into the cove where you can walk and get great pictures of the Magic.  Only cabana guests were allowed out there (more on that later)
- There was no rum punch and it took us an hour to get drinks.  By the time they came, they were melted.  
- The concierge (Lynda) did explain how everything worked, showed us around the cabana, told us how to get the golf cart and how to rent bicycles/snorkeling gear
- In the morning, there was a gentleman stationed at the rope on the beach to keep non-cabana guests off of the private beach and he did a very nice job of keeping order.  Around lunch-time a woman was stationed there and she was very selective in who she stopped.  We were in the water watching her and about 1 in 5 families were stopped.  This just irritated everyone.  Then the woman disappeared and about 50 people moved over to the private beach.  A quick call to Lynda resolved the issue. 

So overall, even though I didn't get great service, it was worth it to me to have the private area to enjoy time with my family for $250 (but probably wouldn't have been worth it if I had paid the full $500).


----------



## FJS961

cblack said:


> We just returned from the Magic and had cabana number 3 on Friday.  For us, there were good parts and bad.
> 
> - We split the cabana with another family, so at $250, it was easier for me to justify spending the money.
> - When we got to the island, we checked in and also got the "you can walk if you want to (wink, wink)" speech, so we walked around until we found our cabana.
> - What I liked most about the cabana was the private beach, there were only a few families on the private beach, so it felt like we had our own island.  Also, when the tide goes out, there is a sandbar that reaches out into the cove where you can walk and get great pictures of the Magic.  Only cabana guests were allowed out there (more on that later)
> - There was no rum punch and it took us an hour to get drinks.  By the time they came, they were melted.
> - The concierge (Lynda) did explain how everything worked, showed us around the cabana, told us how to get the golf cart and how to rent bicycles/snorkeling gear
> - In the morning, there was a gentleman stationed at the rope on the beach to keep non-cabana guests off of the private beach and he did a very nice job of keeping order.  Around lunch-time a woman was stationed there and she was very selective in who she stopped.  We were in the water watching her and about 1 in 5 families were stopped.  This just irritated everyone.  Then the woman disappeared and about 50 people moved over to the private beach.  A quick call to Lynda resolved the issue.
> 
> So overall, even though I didn't get great service, it was worth it to me to have the private area to enjoy time with my family for $250 (but probably wouldn't have been worth it if I had paid the full $500).



Thanks for the heads up.  How was Cabana #3 specifically.  Thats the one we have booked in April.  It would seem that milage varies on service based on who is working there that day / shift.   They really should be attentive to you and keep that beach area private for what you pay for it.  Seems like the idea is there but the execution is really hit or miss...


----------



## cblack

FJS961 said:


> Thanks for the heads up.  How was Cabana #3 specifically.  Thats the one we have booked in April.  It would seem that milage varies on service based on who is working there that day / shift.   They really should be attentive to you and keep that beach area private for what you pay for it.  Seems like the idea is there but the execution is really hit or miss...



Cabana #3 was a great location - it really was very close to cookies too (close enough that I would have felt a little silly asking someone else to walk there to get my food) and very close to the restroom.  The cabana was clean, the beach in front was great.  My opinion only, I don't think they have enough staff covering the cabanas.  The day we were there, all 17 on the family beach were booked and I only saw Lynda, one server and one golf cart driver working all day.  We knew Lynda because we had a suite on the ship, so I got the impression we saw her more than others did too.


----------



## kaseyC

My personal Cabana experience on our 1/30/2011 cruise was awesome.  We were in Cabana #3 which was perfect location for us... Close to the bathrooms and Cookies Too.  Our great experience began the night before when the Concierge team delivered our Cabana bracelets, a paper 3D model of a Cabana and directions to the Cabana to our room.  We arrived at the Pelican Bay tram stop at around 9:30 am, checked in and realized we left our bracelets on the ship.  No problem, the Cabana concierge would bring some to our cabana.  A young man directed us to a golf cart and drove us to #3, where Patrick (part of the Dream's Concierge team) met us with the bracelets.  He then gave us a "tour" of the cabana and left us to our relaxing.  My 2 DDs and I absolutely enjoyed hanging out in the cabana, the hammock and on the beach.  We used the floats and sand toys.  Quick walk to Cookies to pick up lunch, had trays picked up right after lunch to discourage the visiting birds.  We stayed all day and got back to the ship at about 4:15.

For us it was a great experience and worth every penny ( to us) to have a place to ourselves.  Not having to worry about leaving our stuff and the chair/hammock hogs.  It may not be for everyone but the cabana experience fits the way my family vacations.


----------



## FJS961

Thanks for the encouraging report!  That will be our cabana as well.  Sounds like a nice day you had.  






kaseyC said:


> My personal Cabana experience on our 1/30/2011 cruise was awesome.  We were in Cabana #3 which was perfect location for us... Close to the bathrooms and Cookies Too.  Our great experience began the night before when the Concierge team delivered our Cabana bracelets, a paper 3D model of a Cabana and directions to the Cabana to our room.  We arrived at the Pelican Bay tram stop at around 9:30 am, checked in and realized we left our bracelets on the ship.  No problem, the Cabana concierge would bring some to our cabana.  A young man directed us to a golf cart and drove us to #3, where Patrick (part of the Dream's Concierge team) met us with the bracelets.  He then gave us a "tour" of the cabana and left us to our relaxing.  My 2 DDs and I absolutely enjoyed hanging out in the cabana, the hammock and on the beach.  We used the floats and sand toys.  Quick walk to Cookies to pick up lunch, had trays picked up right after lunch to discourage the visiting birds.  We stayed all day and got back to the ship at about 4:15.
> 
> For us it was a great experience and worth every penny ( to us) to have a place to ourselves.  Not having to worry about leaving our stuff and the chair/hammock hogs.  It may not be for everyone but the cabana experience fits the way my family vacations.


----------



## MartDM

It occurs to me that, if the golf carts are limited for whatever reason, perhaps they are encouraging those without children or adults needing assistance to walk so that the carts are available for those groups.  Seems like those with kids aren't getting the encouragement to hoof it on their own.

Glad to hear the great reports about #3; we have it reserved for April.  Also good to hear the negatives too so we can be watchful for the start of these situations and nip them in the bud early in the day if they occur.


----------



## princssdisnygina

MartDM said:


> It occurs to me that, if the golf carts are limited for whatever reason, perhaps they are encouraging those without children or adults needing assistance to walk so that the carts are available for those groups.  Seems like those with kids aren't getting the encouragement to hoof it on their own.



I am not sure that is the case because we were an all adult party and got escorted everywhere.  However... we were on Serenity Bay, not the family beach... but still.


----------



## epcotrulz

how many people are allowed in the cabanas, we a group of eight . . .


----------



## princssdisnygina

epcotrulz said:


> how many people are allowed in the cabanas, we a group of eight . . .




The cost includes 6 people but you can now have up to ten.  It is an extra $50 per person for the extras.


----------



## jnsma

Just wanted to post of my experience in renting a cabana as some of the information was slightly different than was previously posted.

We were on the 2/3 3-night Dream and wanted to rent a HC accessible cabana for us and my in-laws.  My MIL is in a wheelchair and sometimes requires oxygen.  Side note: the cabana only has 1 outlet, but the concierge staff provided an extension cord so both the refridgerator and her machine could be plugged in.  The cabana would also give her a place to get out of the sun to rest during the day.  

We were not concierge, so would have to wait until we boarded the ship.  I had read previously that you could book the cabanas upon arrival on the ship either at guest services or at port adventures, but that was not my experience.

We boarded around 1pm and I went right to guest services.  While approaching the line there was someone that was triaging the questions and directing people where to go if it was an easy question.  I explained that I wanted to reserve a handicap cabana.  I was told that they were controlled by the concierge staff and if there were any available to check back between 5-6.

Given that I thought that Port Adventures was open, I went up there and tried again there.  I was again told that they were controlled by the concierge staff but they could put my name on a list and they would call us if we got one.  Im not sure if they said when I would hear.  I was happy to be on the list at this point.  

On the way to dinner, the person that took my name stopped me in the hall and asked if I had been contacted as she thought they were about to.  I said that I had not, and joked if it was good news.   Later after dinner,  I still hadnt heard so I stopped by Port Adventures again to see if there was any word.  The person checked with his supervisor and was told that it was up to the concierge and they would let us know.

Finally around 4pm the next day, we got a knock on a door at our door and there were 2 people delivering a small paper cabana and instructions.  We had gotten it!!!  

My impression on the process is that the cabanas are totally controlled by the concierge staff and they want to give every opportunity for those at the concierge level.  Dont get me wrong, I have no problem with them getting first priority, if you pay for that level, you deserve the perks.  I think it would have been nice to have a better idea what the timeframe for when wed hear so we could make backup plans if need be.

I think the description of the cabana itself and what is included has been well documented and I dont feel the need to reiterate everything that has been discussed before.  It was really nice to have the fridge, shower and shade of the cabana directly off the beach.  It was also great to have plenty of free space for playing in the sand.  There was also plenty of lounge chairs and umbrellas for everyone on the private beach.  That said, it did seem kind of awkward with the segregation of the private beach to the main beach (maybe I'm just not used to being on that side of the fence ). The main beach was crowded while the private beach had lots of open space.


----------



## weluvMM

When we sailed in November on the WOnder, we were able to book at the excursion desk right after boarding.  Very strange new process


----------



## Disney's Fan

jnsma said:


> Just wanted to post of my experience in renting a cabana as some of the information was slightly different than was previously posted.
> 
> We were not concierge, so would have to wait until we boarded the ship.  I had read previously that you could book the cabanas upon arrival on the ship either at guest services or at port adventures, but that was not my experience.
> 
> We boarded around 1pm and I went right to guest services.  While approaching the line there was someone that was triaging the questions and directing people where to go if it was an easy question.  I explained that I wanted to reserve a handicap cabana.  I was told that they were controlled by the concierge staff and if there were any available to check back between 5-6.
> 
> Given that I thought that Port Adventures was open, I went up there and tried again there.  I was again told that they were controlled by the concierge staff but they could put my name on a list and they would call us if we got one.  Im not sure if they said when I would hear.  I was happy to be on the list at this point.



Anybody else who has tried to rent one recently had this same experience?


----------



## Kaitysmom

Also curious if there is a difference if you're on the Magic vs Dream?  Maybe they're a little freer with allowing reservations on the smaller ships with fewer concierge guests onboard?  I'm hoping we can reserve one in a couple of weeks but I'm not sure how easy the process will go as we're not concierge...


----------



## kyla

Disney's Fan said:


> Anybody else who has tried to rent one recently had this same experience?


Yes, I was on the 1/30 Disney Dream.  I tried to book at guest services.   they told me they didn't know if cabanas were available but to check back at 5pm.  Nothing was mentioned about the concierge staff handling the bookings.  I asked guest services to at least put me on a list which they did.  I continued to check back late into the evening was no answer.  But I did get a note the next day saying we were booked.  I went back to guest services to find out more information and couldn't get any.  So at that point, I decided not to take the cabana.  We were having other problems with guest services, and my hunch told me not to take the booking.  I was afraid that the lack of service/mishaps would continue with the cabanas.  Fortunately, the 1/30 cruise was around 2000 passengers (compared to the 2/3 cruise at 3800 passengers), so Castaway Cay was emptier than I'm use to.  Lots of empty chairs.  No crowds.  Lots of space for everyone.


----------



## Disney's Fan

kyla said:


> Yes, I was on the 1/30 Disney Dream.  I tried to book at guest services.   they told me they didn't know if cabanas were available but to check back at 5pm.  Nothing was mentioned about the concierge staff handling the bookings.  I asked guest services to at least put me on a list which they did.  I continued to check back late into the evening was no answer.  But I did get a note the next day saying we were booked.  I went back to guest services to find out more information and couldn't get any.  So at that point, I decided not to take the cabana.  We were having other problems with guest services, and my hunch told me not to take the booking.  I was afraid that the lack of service/mishaps would continue with the cabanas.  Fortunately, the 1/30 cruise was around 2000 passengers (compared to the 2/3 cruise at 3800 passengers), so Castaway Cay was emptier than I'm use to.  Lots of empty chairs.  No crowds.  Lots of space for everyone.



Good to know!  I'll be going when the DREAM is full, so I really hope to take advantage of a cabana.


----------



## lauriegs

interesting thread - Hope people continue to post their cabana experiences here...I'll be sailing in august and am considering booking one!


----------



## Brandis

Do the cabanas on serenity bay have direct beach access? I saw some pictures and it looked as if the cabanas were located behind the shrubs that line the adult beach.


----------



## kyla

The cabanas on Serenity beach is very close to the beach and water but there is this line of shrub right in front that separate the cabanas from the beach.  There might even have been some light fencing there as well.  I would think there are some paths leading to the water but I didn't notice any.  Sorry not much help but there definitely is that line of shrubs.


----------



## Bullseyebaby

Sounds like maybe they changed the way guests can book the cabanas?   I'd like to think that maybe our experience (or lack of an experience) got their attention to change the cabana booking process.


----------



## I_am_bob

We were on the Feb. 3 2011 cruise and reserved a cabana during our stay at Castaway Cay.  All I can say is it was well worth the $499.  I had my elderly parents and my 3 years old with us.  The beach area in front of the cabanas were pretty empty; however, the family beach was crowded and it seems people were on top of each other.

I'm a pretty laid back guy so we didn't expect too much from the attendant. Our attendant was a young kid from the states.  He made sure we were comfortable and pretty much checked in on us from time to time.  Clearing out the used dishes and replenishing the fridge.

Besides the cabanas are only a short walking distance to Cookie Too and the restrooms.  If you really need the golf cart to take you then you would need a motorized scooter wherever you go.  It was refreshing to take our lunch back to the cabana and enjoy it without the hustle and bustle of the lunch line.

My parents more or less relaxed on the loungers inside the cabana and didn't even leave except for lunch and to stretch their legs.  The enjoyed it.  We were able to watch the kid play in front of the beach without having to worry about bigger kids knocking her over into the water.

The other plus of having the cabana is that you don't need to bring the beach towels with you off the boat.

So overall, is the $499 worth it.  In my honest opinion given my situation, I'm glad we did it.  I booked it last minute, actually that very morning and was able to secure one without trouble.  Would I do it again, you bet.  Had I known there were beach toys for the kid, I wouldn't have lugged all her beach toys.  Never mind the fact that you had floats that you could use without having to rent it.  

bob


----------



## Bullseyebaby

I_am_bob said:


> We were on the Feb. 3 2011 cruise and reserved a cabana during our stay at Castaway Cay.  All I can say is it was well worth the $499.  I had my elderly parents and my 3 years old with us.  The beach area in front of the cabanas were pretty empty; however, the family beach was crowded and it seems people were on top of each other.
> 
> I'm a pretty laid back guy so we didn't expect too much from the attendant. Our attendant was a young kid from the states.  He made sure we were comfortable and pretty much checked in on us from time to time.  Clearing out the used dishes and replenishing the fridge.
> 
> Besides the cabanas are only a short walking distance to Cookie Too and the restrooms.  If you really need the golf cart to take you then you would need a motorized scooter wherever you go.  It was refreshing to take our lunch back to the cabana and enjoy it without the hustle and bustle of the lunch line.
> 
> My parents more or less relaxed on the loungers inside the cabana and didn't even leave except for lunch and to stretch their legs.  The enjoyed it.  We were able to watch the kid play in front of the beach without having to worry about bigger kids knocking her over into the water.
> 
> The other plus of having the cabana is that you don't need to bring the beach towels with you off the boat.
> 
> So overall, is the $499 worth it.  In my honest opinion given my situation, I'm glad we did it.  I booked it last minute, actually that very morning and was able to secure one without trouble.  Would I do it again, you bet.  Had I known there were beach toys for the kid, I wouldn't have lugged all her beach toys.  Never mind the fact that you had floats that you could use without having to rent it.
> 
> bob



How did you book it?  Were you on Concierge level?  Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## tsouth

Can anyone confirm if the cabanas provide sand toys for the kids?

Thanks .


----------



## jnsma

tsouth said:


> Can anyone confirm if the cabanas provide sand toys for the kids?
> .



Yes they do.  There are a few buckets and shovels.


----------



## epcotrulz

Our group of eight (7 adults, 1 child), just booked Cabana #8.  Anyone ever been in this one -- thoughts?


TIA!!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

epcotrulz said:


> Our group of eight (7 adults, 1 child), just booked Cabana #8.  Anyone ever been in this one -- thoughts?
> 
> 
> TIA!!



You booked prior to cruising?  Are you concierge?


----------



## amylia403

As more of the DISboard members cruise, we would love to clarify more the booking process for the private cabanas on CC for non-concierge cruisers  At first it was all handled through the concierge staff, then it was opened as a wait list at guest services. Most recently the waitlist sign up has been available at both the shore excursion desk as well as the guest services desk.   DCL has said they are finding the smoothest procedure. As more of you all cruise, please post where you were able to book your cabana  

Thanks!!


----------



## mmouse37

amylia403 said:


> As more of the DISboard members cruise, we would love to clarify more the booking process for the private cabanas on CC for non-concierge cruisers  At first it was all handled through the concierge staff, then it was opened as a wait list at guest services. Most recently the waitlist sign up has been available at both the shore excursion desk as well as the guest services desk.   DCL has said they are finding the smoothest procedure. As more of you all cruise, please post where you were able to book your cabana
> 
> Thanks!!



I am merging this with the other thread on the CC cabanas as some others have been posting their experiences as they come back.

MJ


----------



## miztressuz

Hi, first time posting to a forum. I have been diligently reading all 39 pages of posts and thanks for the load of information. My extended family are going to cruise on the Dream in October (if everyone can finally pick a date!) and I was excited about the cabanas in the cruise planning DVD - however, very disappointed to learn here that they only made 1 handicap accessible, seems like an odd ratio, 1 in 20. My MIL uses a wheelchair and oxygen and with the extended family being a Polish/Irish mix needless to say they need some shade! We are not booking the concierge level so I guess at the moment we are stuck racing to the Guest Services/Shore Excursion/whatever-new-place-they-come-up-with-between-now-and-October desk when we board. Since I'd rather not see my FIL wheelchair racing with my MIL to the desk, I am the most likely candidate for the job - so the question is, in your expert opinions, would there be any trouble for me to book the handicap cabana if I reference their stateroom? 

Also, seems a bummer that the cabins get rented out in number order; since we are a large group I would rent 2 and wanted them to be next to each other. I find it hard to imagine I would be able to get #2 on embarkation day. 

Also in your expert opinions for those who were at the cabana's, how high were the stairs? The pictures may be deceptive but it looked like we might be able to "bump" her up the stairs since she's just in a manual chair. It only looked like there were maybe 2 from the beach side which seems manageable. But I'm sure I'm over looking something 

TIA and I can't wait to hit the Bahamas!


----------



## ppiew

i hate to rain on your parade but here is our situation:  we have a cabana rented (2 actually for our large group of 12)We have one with a broken ankle, broken fingers and hand, 10 ribs and a vertebrae.  We don't have the   luck to have a handicapped room (none left available) but were lucky enuf to get concierge rooms.  This one is in a wheel chair and most of our cruise  will be spending on board because of  lack of mobilities issues.  i had requested close to Cookies Too to make transporting easier but those were already gone.   i think we have 6 & 7.  Apparently the cabanas a very much in demand despite the high price, so they are difficult to get.  good luck!  i guess just head for guest services as soon as you get onboard and ask.


----------



## SharonLowe

miztressuz said:


> Hi, first time posting to a forum. I have been diligently reading all 39 pages of posts and thanks for the load of information. My extended family are going to cruise on the Dream in October (if everyone can finally pick a date!) and I was excited about the cabanas in the cruise planning DVD - however, very disappointed to learn here that they only made 1 handicap accessible, seems like an odd ratio, 1 in 20. My MIL uses a wheelchair and oxygen and with the extended family being a Polish/Irish mix needless to say they need some shade! We are not booking the concierge level so I guess at the moment we are stuck racing to the Guest Services/Shore Excursion/whatever-new-place-they-come-up-with-between-now-and-October desk when we board. Since I'd rather not see my FIL wheelchair racing with my MIL to the desk, I am the most likely candidate for the job - so the question is, in your expert opinions, would there be any trouble for me to book the handicap cabana if I reference their stateroom?
> 
> Also, seems a bummer that the cabins get rented out in number order; since we are a large group I would rent 2 and wanted them to be next to each other. I find it hard to imagine I would be able to get #2 on embarkation day.
> 
> Also in your expert opinions for those who were at the cabana's, how high were the stairs? The pictures may be deceptive but it looked like we might be able to "bump" her up the stairs since she's just in a manual chair. It only looked like there were maybe 2 from the beach side which seems manageable. But I'm sure I'm over looking something
> 
> TIA and I can't wait to hit the Bahamas!



When we rented in November, we were able to pick our cabin number (we were concierge) and I chose 4 because it was close to the restrooms but not too close.  As for bumping her up, it might be possible but the doorways may be narrower than necessary.  I would call DCL to ask your questions.  Good luck!


----------



## jnsma

miztressuz said:


> Hi, first time posting to a forum. I have been diligently reading all 39 pages of posts and thanks for the load of information. My extended family are going to cruise on the Dream in October (if everyone can finally pick a date!) and I was excited about the cabanas in the cruise planning DVD - however, very disappointed to learn here that they only made 1 handicap accessible, seems like an odd ratio, 1 in 20. My MIL uses a wheelchair and oxygen and with the extended family being a Polish/Irish mix needless to say they need some shade! We are not booking the concierge level so I guess at the moment we are stuck racing to the Guest Services/Shore Excursion/whatever-new-place-they-come-up-with-between-now-and-October desk when we board. Since I'd rather not see my FIL wheelchair racing with my MIL to the desk, I am the most likely candidate for the job - so the question is, in your expert opinions, would there be any trouble for me to book the handicap cabana if I reference their stateroom?



First off,  Welcome!

We were in very much the same situation in wanting the HC cabana.  My MIL is in a wheelchair and the HC would be much easier for her.  We probably would have been happy with a regular one but were thrilled with the HC.

We also wanted it to be a surprise for her, so when we boarded I went to GS and Port Excursions alone as everyone else went to get lunch.  When I gave them my name and room number, I requested the HC cabana.  
Our reservations were linked together in their system and my in-laws had a HC room.  I assume this is how they justified that we deserved the HC cabana.  No one ever asked who the 6 people were going to be using the cabana, but when we showed up my in-laws names wer included along with the 4 of us. 

When we found out we gotten the cabana, we were not told which one or if it was HC accessible.  The people that delivered the little packet did not know.  We went to GS and they did confirm that it was cabana 1 (the HC accessible one).   
A little bit of running around and concern if we'd get it, but in the end it turned out great for all of us!

Sorry, I'm no help on the possibility of getting 2 cabanas close together.  You probably need extra pixie dust for that one!


----------



## Kdisney

I'm confused. We're on the Dream departing April 28 and there is no option to book the Cabana online... you book them on-board? I see where some folks, it looks like, have booked them in advance. How?

Thanks!


----------



## miztressuz

jnsma said:


> Our reservations were linked together in their system and my in-laws had a HC room.  I assume this is how they justified that we deserved the HC cabana.  No one ever asked who the 6 people were going to be using the cabana, but when we showed up my in-laws names wer included along with the 4 of us.



That's very good to hear. Our rooms should be linked too as we are most likely booking both staterooms on one reservation. Possibly 3 staterooms if we decide to be crazy and cram 10 people (5 adults, 3 teens, and 2 kids) into 2 family staterooms so we can all be on the same level as the HC room, in the possibly futile hope that we can get 3 adjoining rooms and share the verandah. (the savings would pay for the 2 cabana's but at what cost? i wonder if the family rooms are as large as they seem) Maybe I'll pose thought that on another thread.

Sounds like getting 2 together with the HC one is near impossible so maybe we'll settle for one -if we're lucky- and punt the teens off to their own beach/pavilion.  I'm sure they won't want to hang out with the fuddy-duddies anyway.

Thanks for everyone's answers so far.


----------



## MartDM

Kdisney said:


> I'm confused. We're on the Dream departing April 28 and there is no option to book the Cabana online... you book them on-board? I see where some folks, it looks like, have booked them in advance. How?
> 
> Thanks!



Concierge level guests have the ability to book them ahead.


----------



## miztressuz

Oh one more question, if anyone has specifics about what's included in the rental that would be helpful. It would seem that DCL is maybe changing what's included since the initial offering since some say Bikes are included and other not. If anyone's been on recently and has the for-sure list, that would be awesome


----------



## princssdisnygina

miztressuz said:


> Oh one more question, if anyone has specifics about what's included in the rental that would be helpful. It would seem that DCL is maybe changing what's included since the initial offering since some say Bikes are included and other not. If anyone's been on recently and has the for-sure list, that would be awesome



I was there in November and here is what we got:

(Keep in mind we were on Serenity Bay)
Sunscreen
Towels
Cabana
Loungers (comfy)
Stocked fridge (coke, diet, sprite, bottled water, a rum punch - both alcoholic and non-alcoholic, cold towels)
Fruit basket 
Snack basket
Safe
Inner tubes & rafts
Shower
Bicycles (if desired)
cot (think that is what this is called)
personal concierge service

Things we asked for from our concierge:
bucket of ice
konk koolers
transport on golf cart to lunch/restroom/etc...
more snacks
cups

**everything (food-wise) was refillable except the fruit.  

On Serenity Bay you do not have a "private" beach area but the entire beach is private so it didn't matter to us.  

I know this list may sound like some of it is expected but I wanted to make sure I got it all out there!  Maybe someone else who has went even more recent has better info?


----------



## MomsOf2boys

princssdisnygina said:


> I was there in November and here is what we got:
> 
> (Keep in mind we were on Serenity Bay)
> Sunscreen
> Towels
> Cabana
> Loungers (comfy)
> Stocked fridge (coke, diet, sprite, bottled water, a rum punch - both alcoholic and non-alcoholic, cold towels)
> Fruit basket
> Snack basket
> Safe
> Inner tubes & rafts
> Shower
> Bicycles (if desired)
> cot (think that is what this is called)
> personal concierge service
> 
> Things we asked for from our concierge:
> bucket of ice
> konk koolers
> transport on golf cart to lunch/restroom/etc...
> more snacks
> cups
> 
> **everything (food-wise) was refillable except the fruit.
> 
> On Serenity Bay you do not have a "private" beach area but the entire beach is private so it didn't matter to us.
> 
> I know this list may sound like some of it is expected but I wanted to make sure I got it all out there!  Maybe someone else who has went even more recent has better info?



Great thank you!  Were you offered snorkling gear? Also I have heard that the buffet at the adult beach often has steak or other offerings that the other doesn't.  Did you happen to notice this?


----------



## ppiew

last year the buffet at SB did have grilled rib steaks.  they weren't thick but very very tasty!  also had grilled fish (?salmon)  salads were same as at Cookie's.


----------



## princssdisnygina

MomsOf2boys said:


> Great thank you!  Were you offered snorkling gear? Also I have heard that the buffet at the adult beach often has steak or other offerings that the other doesn't.  Did you happen to notice this?



OH... yes!  Snorkeling gear was offered to us. 

As far as the food... I haven't been to the buffet on the family beach so I can't compare but there was ribs, steak, burgers, hot dogs, chicken, chips, cookies, cakes, ice cream, and soft drinks.


----------



## MomsOf2boys

ppiew said:


> last year the buffet at SB did have grilled rib steaks.  they weren't thick but very very tasty!  also had grilled fish (?salmon)  salads were same as at Cookie's.





princssdisnygina said:


> OH... yes!  Snorkeling gear was offered to us.
> 
> As far as the food... I haven't been to the buffet on the family beach so I can't compare but there was ribs, steak, burgers, hot dogs, chicken, chips, cookies, cakes, ice cream, and soft drinks.



Thank you.  I think I will just check then because I would like some fish or steak.  Our youngest will be 16 and can surely fend for himself that long.  hahahaha


----------



## OMD13

Did they have hammocks?


----------



## princssdisnygina

OMD13 said:


> Did they have hammocks?



YES! HAMMOCKS!  Ugh... I called it a Cot!  LOL  Thank you for throwing that word out there!  
They most certainly have hammocks!


----------



## TLSnell1981

Okay, I'm sold.


----------



## pixie08

miztressuz said:


> Hi, first time posting to a forum. I have been diligently reading all 39 pages of posts and thanks for the load of information. My extended family are going to cruise on the Dream in October (if everyone can finally pick a date!) and I was excited about the cabanas in the cruise planning DVD - however, very disappointed to learn here that they only made 1 handicap accessible, seems like an odd ratio, 1 in 20. My MIL uses a wheelchair and oxygen and with the extended family being a Polish/Irish mix needless to say they need some shade! We are not booking the concierge level so I guess at the moment we are stuck racing to the Guest Services/Shore Excursion/whatever-new-place-they-come-up-with-between-now-and-October desk when we board. Since I'd rather not see my FIL wheelchair racing with my MIL to the desk, I am the most likely candidate for the job - so the question is, in your expert opinions, would there be any trouble for me to book the handicap cabana if I reference their stateroom?
> 
> Also, seems a bummer that the cabins get rented out in number order; since we are a large group I would rent 2 and wanted them to be next to each other. I find it hard to imagine I would be able to get #2 on embarkation day.
> 
> Also in your expert opinions for those who were at the cabana's, how high were the stairs? The pictures may be deceptive but it looked like we might be able to "bump" her up the stairs since she's just in a manual chair. It only looked like there were maybe 2 from the beach side which seems manageable. But I'm sure I'm over looking something
> 
> TIA and I can't wait to hit the Bahamas!



There is a cabana with a ramp, for wheelchairs. Passporter.com has a video of it.


----------



## miztressuz

pixie08 said:


> There is a cabana with a ramp, for wheelchairs. Passporter.com has a video of it.



sorry I may have been confusing with all my questions. I was wondering about the stairs in case we can't get the HC one. The HC accessible cabins are going quickly so I'm sure I'll be in competition with someone. (we finally booked, Oct 9 on the Dream! yea Bahamas! 7 months seems so long right now)

Passporter.com and passporterboards.com seem to be having problems. Every time I try I get "underconstruction" or database errors  Was looking forward to the video.  Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## princssdisnygina

miztressuz said:


> sorry I may have been confusing with all my questions. I was wondering about the stairs in case we can't get the HC one. The HC accessible cabins are going quickly so I'm sure I'll be in competition with someone. (we finally booked, Oct 9 on the Dream! yea Bahamas! 7 months seems so long right now)
> 
> Passporter.com and passporterboards.com seem to be having problems. Every time I try I get "underconstruction" or database errors  Was looking forward to the video.  Thanks for the tip though.



The stairs up into the cabanas from the outside (non-beach area) are pretty high I think to bump up a wheelchair.  The ones to the beach aren't too bad.  My concern would be the width of the stairs.  see the pic below...

Entry to the cabana...





Stairs to the beach...


----------



## miztressuz

Thanks for the up close picture of the front, I agree they do seem a bit narrow. But they do have the double handrail and only 3 steps so maybe we'll have a good week and she can get up without the chair. We are fortunate that she can still walk and move on her own but just not far and stairs give her pause. 

I hope people who have rented recently keep posting. I am excited about this new addition to the island as my MIL is concerned about getting onto the beach and then being comfortable in the sand. A cabana should alleviate that so she can watch the grandkids enjoy the beach. But if the service is poor (like a few others have posted) we may save the money. 

Also hoping against hope that someone reports DCL uping the max occupants to 12 so we'd only have try for 1 instead of 2. But I have my doubts we will be so lucky 

Actually that prompts another question, they understandably rope off the beach area. Do you think if those of us in the group not lucky enough to get into a cabana could setup up on the beach just on the other side of the rope, and those on the private beach or in the cabana would be able to interact? You know just talking and watching the kids play in the water? Or is there kind of a buffer zone that would prevent that? Not trying to skirt the rules, we wouldn't encroach onto the private side. But if the areas were close enough that might be one option for us.


----------



## Kaitysmom

Just there last week - I vaguely remember a fence and rope dividing the beach area.  You could probably socialize at the edge but I think I'd just go out to the other area for a bit if I wasn't staying inside the cabana.  There was a bar with several loungers right near the roped off area.  

We were on the Magic so it really wasn't crowded on the beach - maybe it's different with the Dream? 

We loved the cabana - for us, it was worth the price.  We were asked at least three times if there was anything we needed.  We rang the bell once to ask a question and there was someone there in less than a minute.  They couldn't have been any more accommodating while we were there.  I had read the negative reviews as well so I was a bit reluctant but we were really impressed!


----------



## cinjam

We are on the Magic's 4/9/11 sailing.  We want to book a cabana for our CC day.  We are not concierge.  I understand I must go to guest services when we board see if we can book.

I have the bottom fishing booked in the event I cannot get the cabana (it's one or the other for us).  I have two questions:

1) Is there anyone who is also on that cruise, who is concierge, who can look to see if there is any availability as of right now?  
2) What is the cancellation policy on the CC excursions?  I don't want to get on board and get the cabana only to find out a can't cancel the CC fishing without a charge.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## princssdisnygina

miztressuz said:


> Thanks for the up close picture of the front, I agree they do seem a bit narrow. But they do have the double handrail and only 3 steps so maybe we'll have a good week and she can get up without the chair. We are fortunate that she can still walk and move on her own but just not far and stairs give her pause.
> 
> I hope people who have rented recently keep posting. I am excited about this new addition to the island as my MIL is concerned about getting onto the beach and then being comfortable in the sand. A cabana should alleviate that so she can watch the grandkids enjoy the beach. But if the service is poor (like a few others have posted) we may save the money.
> 
> Also hoping against hope that someone reports DCL uping the max occupants to 12 so we'd only have try for 1 instead of 2. But I have my doubts we will be so lucky
> 
> Actually that prompts another question, they understandably rope off the beach area. Do you think if those of us in the group not lucky enough to get into a cabana could setup up on the beach just on the other side of the rope, and those on the private beach or in the cabana would be able to interact? You know just talking and watching the kids play in the water? Or is there kind of a buffer zone that would prevent that? Not trying to skirt the rules, we wouldn't encroach onto the private side. But if the areas were close enough that might be one option for us.



I don't see why you couldn't set up on the other side?  OH... and the steps going into the cabana... there are 4, you can't really see the one at the bottom. 



cinjam said:


> We are on the Magic's 4/9/11 sailing.  We want to book a cabana for our CC day.  We are not concierge.  I understand I must go to guest services when we board see if we can book.
> 
> I have the bottom fishing booked in the event I cannot get the cabana (it's one or the other for us).  I have two questions:
> 
> 1) Is there anyone who is also on that cruise, who is concierge, who can look to see if there is any availability as of right now?
> 2) What is the cancellation policy on the CC excursions?  I don't want to get on board and get the cabana only to find out a can't cancel the CC fishing without a charge.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



I believe the CC excursions have to be canceled before you even board the ship?  It is either that or 72 hours prior to the excursion.


----------



## cinjam

Thanks princssdisnygina.  I am going to call DCL tonight and find out for sure.


----------



## outahere

cinjam said:


> We are on the Magic's 4/9/11 sailing.  We want to book a cabana for our CC day.  We are not concierge.  I understand I must go to guest services when we board see if we can book.
> 
> I have the bottom fishing booked in the event I cannot get the cabana (it's one or the other for us).  I have two questions:
> 
> 1) Is there anyone who is also on that cruise, who is concierge, who can look to see if there is any availability as of right now?
> 2) What is the cancellation policy on the CC excursions?  I don't want to get on board and get the cabana only to find out a can't cancel the CC fishing without a charge.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Even Concierge guests can not see cabana availability online, it has to be done through the land-based Concierge team.   The cancellation policy on all excursions is three days prior to the sailing date, not the excursion date.


----------



## kyla

MomsOf2boys said:


> Great thank you!  Were you offered snorkling gear? Also I have heard that the buffet at the adult beach often has steak or other offerings that the other doesn't.  Did you happen to notice this?



We were there Feb 1 and SB did have steaks whereas the family beach did not.


----------



## MomsOf2boys

kyla said:


> We were there Feb 1 and SB did have steaks whereas the family beach did not.



Thank you for confirming this information.  I appreciate it.


----------



## PrincessBelle39

Just wondering how everyone was going with booking onboard.  Are you finding availability or are the cabana's mostly booked by concierge guests?


----------



## two-foxes

We had cabana #4 on our 2/27-3/3 Dream cruise.  I found it to be absolutely lovely, quiet and perfect!  I think it was about worth the money paid...we never did "ring the bell", and my only request of Lynda, our CM, was that we get the bowl of fresh fruit that was advertised, but not in our cabana, for my kids.  We got all our drinks on our own, as the bar is a short walk from the cabana...and we were able to use the fridge to order a few drinks, and keep them cool.  We grabbed lunch at Cookies Too (blah food), and another staff was in our cabana a short time later to grab our dishes.  

The beach was PERFECT!  Very quiet, shallow water and floats easily available.  The family beach, just a few feet away, was quite crowded, and I was relieved to be able to have my boys play in the sand without the crowds.  All in all, we WILL do it again.  Simply, with our little ones, it is the easiest way to go!


----------



## danjulia

two-foxes said:


> We had cabana #4 on our 2/27-3/3 Dream cruise.  I found it to be absolutely lovely, quiet and perfect!  I think it was about worth the money paid...we never did "ring the bell", and my only request of Lynda, our CM, was that we get the bowl of fresh fruit that was advertised, but not in our cabana, for my kids.  We got all our drinks on our own, as the bar is a short walk from the cabana...and we were able to use the fridge to order a few drinks, and keep them cool.  We grabbed lunch at Cookies Too (blah food), and another staff was in our cabana a short time later to grab our dishes.
> 
> The beach was PERFECT!  Very quiet, shallow water and floats easily available.  The family beach, just a few feet away, was quite crowded, and I was relieved to be able to have my boys play in the sand without the crowds.  All in all, we WILL do it again.  Simply, with our little ones, it is the easiest way to go!



Were you concierge (i.e. did you book in advance?) or did you book onboard? Just wondering...


----------



## mdinowitz

We were among the first people to guest services on the 2/20 Dream cruise, and were put on a wait list (the CM said that we were the first on the list), but by the first evening we were told that all of the cabanas were reserved by concierge guests.  It's still worth a try though, each cruise will be different.  We still had a GREAT day at CC, and saving the $500 wasn't so bad either.  We'll try again on our next trip.


----------



## noladave

We were on the Magic last week (got off Saturday), and they were sold out early. 

We were in boarding group 9, but didn't board until group 11 (waiting on family), and went straight to guest services.   For some reason #16 was booked, but 15 and 17 were free, so our families got both of them.   Anyone booking after group 11 could not get one. 

Best advice is to get there as early as possible.   More and more people are finding out about these great cabanas.   Pricey, but worth every penny!


----------



## two-foxes

danjulia said:


> Were you concierge (i.e. did you book in advance?) or did you book onboard? Just wondering...


We were concierge and booked 120 days out.


----------



## castawayfan

We also just got off the Magic. We were in boarding group 1. We went directly to Port Adventures and could have had any Cabana after Cabana 7.  By the way, we loved the Cabana and would do one again in a heartbeat. We had perfect weather and just loved it.


----------



## noladave

another picture of the cabanas from the ship.. 

#17 is all the way to the left.   

(it's a wide picture)


----------



## RDS912

We scored cabana #3 both castaway days on the July 5th Dream

It looks like yhey might start booking them on the web,  When I clicked on shore excursions they popped up, but no availability


----------



## RDS912

O  Cabana 01 Family Beach No reservations available. Port: Castaway Cay 
      Type: Cabanas Ages: All Ages 
      Level: Mild Price: Adult: $499 All Day Rental 
      Child : N/A 


I tried to cut and paste these from the reservation window, but is shows numbers 1-17


----------



## danjulia

From looking at the pictures that were posted, cabanas 14-17 have a volleyball net and no chairs on the beach in front of them.

Has anyone been in these cabanas? Just wondering...thanks!!


----------



## noladave

we were in cabana 15, and our DSIL family was in 17.       Directly in front of 15, 16, and 17, is a portion of the "bay" that is not open for swimming, as the lifeguards are too far away.   

You can still walk through it, they just don't want you swimming in it. 

The volleyball area is more by cabana 12 or 14.   (there isn't a cabana 13). 

picture (sorry for the blur, but I caught some people I don't know in the picture)


----------



## TLSnell1981

What is the number of the first cabana, past the fence (that extends to the water)?


----------



## Deemarch

What is the name of the place that we have to go to to see if a cabana is available?  Is it Guest Services or Port Adventures?  Or something else??

TIA


----------



## danjulia

noladave said:


> we were in cabana 15, and our DSIL family was in 17.       Directly in front of 15, 16, and 17, is a portion of the "bay" that is not open for swimming, as the lifeguards are too far away.
> 
> You can still walk through it, they just don't want you swimming in it.
> 
> The volleyball area is more by cabana 12 or 14.   (there isn't a cabana 13).
> 
> picture (sorry for the blur, but I caught some people I don't know in the picture)



Were you able to bring beach chairs down in front of cabanas 15 & 17?

If we get one, we will be sharing with 10 ppl and want to make sure everyone has someplace to sit...


----------



## noladave

I don't know, for sure.   

They are VERY accomadating, so just ask!     

The majority of the "sunbathing" lounge chairs (on the beach) for the cabanas are in front of cabanas 1 though 10 or 11.   But those lounge chairs are for anyone in the cabana area.  

Each cabin has several loungers in their cabana, but those have cushions.   The ones on the beach are your typical plastic band type loungers.   They also have umbrellas in that area.


----------



## megswdw

We had a cabana on our CC stop on Saturday.  It was worth every penny!  We were concierge, but didn't book until the night before.  We were told at our concierge orientation that only concierge guests could book until the 2nd day of the cruise.  

For those or you who had questions before: They saved the HC cabana, #1, until the very end in case someone needed it.  On our trip, it wasn't booked until the night before CC, when we booked it.

For those of you wanting to be near people on the family beach, we were right up against the fence that divides the beach.  The fence covered the middle of the beach.  There was a rope closer to the cabanas and another rope near the water.  So, we could easily talk to the people on the family beach.  Our kids and their kids played together.  They do have people "Patrolling" the fence/rope though!


----------



## mardonna

we are traveling on the march 27th sailing and really wanted a cabana....they look like they are sold out already because they show up as unavailable on the Shore excursions and then I read online that even if you run to guest services they hold they for shore excursions....bummer....if by some miracle....where do we go to book and which cabana would we want....we are a family of 6.....with 4 of these being children under the gae of 9?


----------



## princssdisnygina

mardonna said:


> we are traveling on the march 27th sailing and really wanted a cabana....they look like they are sold out already because they show up as unavailable on the Shore excursions and then I read online that even if you run to guest services they hold they for shore excursions....bummer....if by some miracle....where do we go to book and which cabana would we want....we are a family of 6.....with 4 of these being children under the gae of 9?



They aren't actually taking reservations online just yet.  It seems they are getting ready to start doing that but that hasn't happened yet.  So what you are seeing isn't really what is true.  Not sure when you are sailing so keep an eye open for these reservations to actually open up online.  IF NOT... you need to go to the excursion desk when you board the ship, that is where you will book your cabana.  The only holding they do is for concierge guests or the handicap equipped cabana (which they hold up until the day before).  Concierge guests are able to book before boarding.


----------



## jetskigrl

RDS912 said:


> O  Cabana 01 Family Beach No reservations available. Port: Castaway Cay
> Type: Cabanas Ages: All Ages
> Level: Mild Price: Adult: $499 All Day Rental
> Child : N/A
> 
> 
> I tried to cut and paste these from the reservation window, but is shows numbers 1-17



Does this show up under excursions?   I just checked my two reservations and I don't see it listed at all (even with the "No reservations").


----------



## FJS961

It doesnt show up online but I just received my cruise document packet for 4/16 sailing and the cabana ressie is listed on that

It was REALLY cool coming home from my 3/10 Dream sailing and having the cruise docs for next one in the mail pile


----------



## mardonna

Such a pain to keep checking.......wish they would just tell us when posting online


----------



## diesel

jetskigrl said:


> Does this show up under excursions?   I just checked my two reservations and I don't see it listed at all (even with the "No reservations").



I tried looking under Excursions too but don't see it listed.


----------



## lackeyb

I just spoke to the Disney folks. The "oops" was showing the cabanas online as an excursion. It was quickly removed and no one was allowed to book a cabana. The reservation process remains the same as before.  Now when I asked about the "future plans" they said just keep checking back because they were not sure if the plans were to open it up online.

I am really wanting a cabana but I'm not in concierage. Oh well I will try to be on the early boarding groups and see what I get.

Either way I'm super excited and counting down the days!  64 days!


----------



## Tass

princssdisnygina said:


> They aren't actually taking reservations online just yet.  It seems they are getting ready to start doing that but that hasn't happened yet.  So what you are seeing isn't really what is true.  Not sure when you are sailing so keep an eye open for these reservations to actually open up online.  IF NOT... you need to go to the excursion desk when you board the ship, that is where you will book your cabana.  The only holding they do is for concierge guests or the handicap equipped cabana (which they hold up until the day before).  Concierge guests are able to book before boarding.



The cabanas showed up under excursions to be booked this morning when I logged into my cruise planning area, but are gone now.  Kind of interesting I thought . . . of course they all showed up as booked so I couldn't have done anything anyway.


----------



## jetskigrl

lackeyb said:


> I just spoke to the Disney folks. The "oops" was showing the cabanas online as an excursion. It was quickly removed and no one was allowed to book a cabana. The reservation process remains the same as before.  Now when I asked about the "future plans" they said just keep checking back because they were not sure if the plans were to open it up online.
> 
> I am really wanting a cabana but I'm not in concierage. Oh well I will try to be on the early boarding groups and see what I get.
> 
> Either way I'm super excited and counting down the days!  64 days!



Thanks for the update!!  I'm in the same situation.  I really want a cabana but we aren't in concierge either so I have been hoping they would open it up online at some point.   Oh well, it looks like I will be rushing for the port excursions desk also


----------



## lackeyb

jetskigrl said:


> Thanks for the update!!  I'm in the same situation.  I really want a cabana but we aren't in concierge either so I have been hoping they would open it up online at some point.   Oh well, it looks like I will be rushing for the port excursions desk also



No problem!


----------



## miztressuz

noladave said:


> We were on the Magic last week (got off Saturday), and they were sold out early.
> 
> We were in boarding group 9, but didn't board until group 11 (waiting on family), and went straight to guest services.   For some reason #16 was booked, but 15 and 17 were free, so our families got both of them.   Anyone booking after group 11 could not get one.
> 
> Best advice is to get there as early as possible.   More and more people are finding out about these great cabanas.   Pricey, but worth every penny!



what time did you get to the terminal that got you boarding group 9? this is our first cruise with Disney and we're trying get a sense of timing for arrival. i'd like to be there early enough to try for a cabana but i don't want to be waiting in line for hours when the terminal opens. so this would provide a frame of reference (if you got there when the terminal opened and still got 9 i think i'm doomed  )


----------



## Rono007

Concierge is just too expensive for me.


----------



## El Cid 94

We have booked Cabana #2 (1 July/4 night).   In some pictures it looks like it is really, really close to cabana #1.  Could be the angle that the photo was taken.  It also looks like #1 and #2 are the only cabanas pointed in a different direction.  

Any reviews of #2? 

Just out of curiosity, for those who have stayed in the cabanas, what would you consider to be the "prime" cabana?


----------



## Sheree

danjulia said:


> Were you able to bring beach chairs down in front of cabanas 15 & 17?
> 
> If we get one, we will be sharing with 10 ppl and want to make sure everyone has someplace to sit...





do we know you?!
I can't imagine them now allowing chairs in front of 15-17
This looks so peaceful, let's hope we have good weather


----------



## noladave

miztressuz said:


> what time did you get to the terminal that got you boarding group 9? this is our first cruise with Disney and we're trying get a sense of timing for arrival. i'd like to be there early enough to try for a cabana but i don't want to be waiting in line for hours when the terminal opens. so this would provide a frame of reference (if you got there when the terminal opened and still got 9 i think i'm doomed  )



We did not get there as early as I had wanted, as we made an extra stop on the way there.   We got there shortly after noon, maybe 12:15 is??  Can't swear on the exact time.    I think it was between 12:30 and 1:00 when we actually boarded.   By the time we grabbed something to eat, they made the announcement that the rooms were ready.


----------



## noladave

El Cid 94 said:


> We have booked Cabana #2 (1 July/4 night).   In some pictures it looks like it is really, really close to cabana #1.  Could be the angle that the photo was taken.  It also looks like #1 and #2 are the only cabanas pointed in a different direction.
> 
> Any reviews of #2?
> 
> Just out of curiosity, for those who have stayed in the cabanas, what would you consider to be the "prime" cabana?



No review, but ALL of the cabanas are REALLY close together.   You have no problem hearing the conversation of the cabanas next to you.     For me, this was the ONLY issue...  

As for cabana#2, you will be right next to the public beach.   Don't know if that's good or bad for you. 

At first I didn't like the fact that we got #15, but it was so peaceful, and quiet, it felt like we had the island to ourselves.

maybe this gives you a better idea of how close they are:


----------



## castawayfan

I agree, they are really close together. In fact that is what my husband said he did not like - way too close. We could certainly hear everything going on in the cabana next door.  I also would not like Cabana 1 or 2 because of the proximity to the family beach. I would say anything from 6 up would be great.


----------



## 1 Minnie & 3 Mickeys

This would be absolutely perfect for DH if only they had a TV in them...


----------



## TLSnell1981

1 Minnie & 3 Mickeys said:


> This would be absolutely perfect for DH if only they had a TV in them...



My DH would love a TV too! But, with the cabanas so close to one another? They will have to settle for a little reality "TV".


----------



## megswdw

Number 2 is actually really close to number 3.  They kind of go in pairs and number on is kind of off on the edge.  We loved number one, because it was close to the bathrooms, cookies, etc.  We didn't mind being close to the family beach, it still felt secluded.  We could hear the people in number 2 at the end of the day, but that was the only time we could hear them.  Maybe it was the only time we were both in the cabana at the same time?  Each cabana is surrounded by lush landscaping to help with privacy.


----------



## El Cid 94

megswdw said:


> Number 2 is actually really close to number 3.  They kind of go in pairs and number on is kind of off on the edge.  We loved number one, because it was close to the bathrooms, cookies, etc.  We didn't mind being close to the family beach, it still felt secluded.  We could hear the people in number 2 at the end of the day, but that was the only time we could hear them.  Maybe it was the only time we were both in the cabana at the same time?  Each cabana is surrounded by lush landscaping to help with privacy.



Thanks!  I kind of like the ideal of being close to the family beach.  The restrooms, etc. being close is nice too.  Do you have any pictures of the area around 1 and 2?


----------



## kyirish25

Just wanting to clarify since I'm a few weeks out until our Cruise.

Do you book these at Guest Services or the Excursion Desk?

Thanks


----------



## princssdisnygina

kyirish25 said:


> Just wanting to clarify since I'm a few weeks out until our Cruise.
> 
> Do you book these at Guest Services or the Excursion Desk?
> 
> Thanks



You can do it at either BUT... do it at the excursion desk.  Sometimes the people at guest services get confused!


----------



## kritter

Getting ready to book a cabana for my Aug. cruise.

What number do you recommend?

Also, I know your only allowed six in the cabana. Will they allow more for a charge??


----------



## noladave

Right now, up to 4 more @ $50 each.  Total max is 10.


----------



## Disney1fan2002

Can any past renters confirm that you get bike rental, snorkel equipment and tube rental with the cabana?

I saw a PP much earlier in this thread posted you do, and I did have a CM at Disney Cruise tell me it was included, but I didn't see any of the equipment with pictures some posters have posted. I saw the sand toys, but no snorkel equipment. Maybe we get vouchers and pick them up like we are paing for rental? They are not put in the cabanas?

To me, it will only be worth the $500 if these are included. A family of 5, that is almost $200 worth of rentals.


----------



## Brandis

Not a renter (yet), but from reports I read it said that the bikes and snorkel equipment have to be picked up at their renting locations, you get them for free when you show your cabana bracelet.

Probably because you will have to sign a waiver when you rent it. It seems that the floating equipment are at the cabana.


----------



## princssdisnygina

Brandis said:


> Not a renter (yet), but from reports I read it said that the bikes and snorkel equipment have to be picked up at their renting locations, you get them for free when you show your cabana bracelet.
> 
> Probably because you will have to sign a waiver when you rent it. It seems that the floating equipment are at the cabana.



This is true!


----------



## poohj80

andersonfamily said:


> They are directly in front of Pelican Plunge. You can swim from the Cabana to the deck of Pelican Plunge!



It looks like quite a swim though from the photos.  Is this the case?


----------



## jetskigrl

For those that have tried to book a cabana on board the Dream recently and were put on a wait list, was that because all the cabanas were booked, or were they still holding the available cabanas for the concierge guests?

I asked DCL guest relations how to go about booking a cabana (since we are not traveling in concierge) and I was told that if there are any available I will be able to book one when I board.  But this seems to contradict what people are saying actually happens (that they are not allowing non-concierge to book at all until the day the ship docks at Castaway Cay...so they can keep the open cabanas open for last minute concierge bookings).


----------



## dawne98

they look great
 How much are they and how often do those not in concierge get them?
  do they have a bathroom in them? 
For me if they don't have a bathroom they why would I want one? 
(I like to get in a shower and dress after being in the sun all day at the beach) 
Also do you get all that they have in the Extreme getaway package?


----------



## amylia403

dawne98 said:


> they look great
> How much are they and how often do those not in concierge get them?
> do they have a bathroom in them?
> For me if they don't have a bathroom they why would I want one?
> (I like to get in a shower and dress after being in the sun all day at the beach)
> Also do you get all that they have in the Extreme getaway package?



No bathroom. There is a shower, but it's not like a bathroom shower, its the kind you rinse off in after a swim. (It's not actually in the cabana, but just outside the cabana.) I believe there are some pictures on previous pages of this thread.


----------



## princssdisnygina

dawne98 said:


> they look great
> How much are they and how often do those not in concierge get them?
> do they have a bathroom in them?
> For me if they don't have a bathroom they why would I want one?
> (I like to get in a shower and dress after being in the sun all day at the beach)
> Also do you get all that they have in the Extreme getaway package?



They are $500 on the family beach and $390 on the Adults only beach.  Some have been successful at getting them without being concierge, including myself.   There is no bathroom but as the previous poster stated there is a shower but it is really for rinsing off only.  There is a changing area though.   You do get the rafts/tubes, you have access to snorkel equipment and the bikes.


----------



## kyla

noladave said:


> No review, but ALL of the cabanas are REALLY close together.   You have no problem hearing the conversation of the cabanas next to you.     For me, this was the ONLY issue...
> 
> As for cabana#2, you will be right next to the public beach.   Don't know if that's good or bad for you.
> 
> At first I didn't like the fact that we got #15, but it was so peaceful, and quiet, it felt like we had the island to ourselves.
> 
> maybe this gives you a better idea of how close they are:



I'm curious.  What could you see from cabana 15?  Could you see the ship clearly.  I wanted a cabana where I could sit in my beach chair and clearly see the ship at dock.  Also, do those cabanas have beach chairs out on the beach.  Seems like every photo I saw, there is nothing there on the beach like the low number cabanas.


----------



## jetskigrl

princssdisnygina said:


> They are $500 on the family beach and $390 on the Adults only beach.  Some have been successful at getting them without being concierge, including myself.   There is no bathroom but as the previous poster stated there is a shower but it is really for rinsing off only.  There is a changing area though.   You do get the rafts/tubes, you have access to snorkel equipment and the bikes.



Were you able to book the cabana right when you boarded the ship, or did they place you on a wait list first?


----------



## princssdisnygina

jetskigrl said:


> Were you able to book the cabana right when you boarded the ship, or did they place you on a wait list first?



Actually... I didn't decide to do a cabana until the second day.  I went to the excursion desk and they had several available, but that was back in November before these exploded on here.  But... if you go right when you get on the ship I would like to think something would be open.   But... some people have been put on the waiting list.  I think it depends on the time of year and how busy the ship is?


----------



## jetskigrl

princssdisnygina said:


> Actually... I didn't decide to do a cabana until the second day.  I went to the excursion desk and they had several available, but that was back in November before these exploded on here.  But... if you go right when you get on the ship I would like to think something would be open.   But... some people have been put on the waiting list.  I think it depends on the time of year and how busy the ship is?



Thanks so much!  I hope we can get one.


----------



## DisneyJenn23

Just off the Dream. We were boarding group 3. Went right to book a cabana and they were all gone. We were number 2 on the wait list and did not end up getting one.


----------



## dawne98

princssdisnygina said:


> They are $500 on the family beach and $390 on the Adults only beach.  Some have been successful at getting them without being concierge, including myself.   There is no bathroom but as the previous poster stated there is a shower but it is really for rinsing off only.  There is a changing area though.   You do get the rafts/tubes, you have access to snorkel equipment and the bikes.



thank you also did you have to pay for feeding the stingrays are is that in the $500 also? How far our the bathrooms? I ask b/c my DD who is 3 now would be 4 when we go and so I would need to be off to the bathroom with her... and OK me too lol but for my dad who likes to be out of the sun if not in the water do they have a/c's LOL or just a fan?


----------



## princssdisnygina

dawne98 said:


> thank you also did you have to pay for feeding the stingrays are is that in the $500 also? How far our the bathrooms? I ask b/c my DD who is 3 now would be 4 when we go and so I would need to be off to the bathroom with her... and OK me too lol but for my dad who likes to be out of the sun if not in the water do they have a/c's LOL or just a fan?



The stingrays are not included.  None of the actual excursions are, just the bikes, snorkel gear and floats.  

No A/C... it is open air, not enclosed fully so A/C would be pointless... just a fan. 

The bathrooms can be quite a walk or right next door... however... the concierge will come and get you and take you if you are that far from the bathroom.


----------



## SharonLowe

dawne98 said:


> thank you also did you have to pay for feeding the stingrays are is that in the $500 also? How far our the bathrooms? I ask b/c my DD who is 3 now would be 4 when we go and so I would need to be off to the bathroom with her... and OK me too lol but for my dad who likes to be out of the sun if not in the water do they have a/c's LOL or just a fan?



The lower the number of the cabana, the closer you will be to the bathrooms.


----------



## noladave

kyla said:


> I'm curious.  What could you see from cabana 15?  Could you see the ship clearly.  I wanted a cabana where I could sit in my beach chair and clearly see the ship at dock.  Also, do those cabanas have beach chairs out on the beach.  Seems like every photo I saw, there is nothing there on the beach like the low number cabanas.



This is the view directly out of cabana 15.    There is a litte "bay" or "inlet", with some beach, but no chairs.   Just to the left is the volleyball net, and to the left of that, all of the beach chairs (about 20-30 loungers).    

We spent all of our time either walking the beach, or just relaxing in the cabana - you can either sunbathe (in the sun), or just hang out in the cabana in the shade.   I did a little of both - the fan really comes in handy.   

The bathrooms are about a 1-2 minute walk down the path, right next to Cookies Too.  

As for being able to see the ship, check out the 2nd picture I have - it's a little angled off to the left..


----------



## kritter

I have a concierges room for our upcoming Aug. cruise. In a few short weeks I will be able to book my exercusions, etc. Will concierges be able to book my cabana then too?? TIA!!


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

kritter said:


> I have a concierges room for our upcoming Aug. cruise. In a few short weeks I will be able to book my exercusions, etc. Will concierges be able to book my cabana then too?? TIA!!



Kristin, Yes, you will.  When I spoke to the concierge about my different requests for our upcoming May 3-day cruise, he asked me if I wanted a cabana.  So you should get the same treatment in August!
Beth


----------



## scrapbookjulie

As long as you're paid in full, you can email the concierge and have them reserve a cabana for you.


----------



## kritter

tinkerbelltwins said:


> Kristin, Yes, you will.  When I spoke to the concierge about my different requests for our upcoming May 3-day cruise, he asked me if I wanted a cabana.  So you should get the same treatment in August!
> Beth



Thank you. What else did you have concierge book/do for you??!!TIA!!


----------



## dawne98

tinkerbelltwins said:


> Kristin, Yes, you will.  When I spoke to the concierge about my different requests for our upcoming May 3-day cruise, he asked me if I wanted a cabana.  So you should get the same treatment in August!
> Beth



*OMG we wanted to go on that one this year for my DD's 13 b-day but it's sold out so we are going next year for her 14 b-day have fun!!!!*


----------



## El Cid 94

kritter said:


> Thank you. What else did you have concierge book/do for you??!!TIA!!



We are sailing July 1st  2 ME

I called the concierge line at 8:01 am eastern when we were able to book and they had me set up with the following reservations within MINUTES:

Nassau:
Blue Lagoon dolphin swim
Palo (dinner)

Castaway:
Cabana #2
Stingray excursion

At Sea:
Palo (brunch) 
Spa Couples Ultimate Indulgence
Remy (dinner)

This is my family's first Disney cruise (actually my first cruise ever).  Even before setting foot on the ship, I can honestly say that I can't imagine taking another Disney cruise and not getting a concierge room.  It is basically purchasing peace of mind!  No worries about our itennarry...  Priceless!


----------



## FJS961

El Cid 94 said:


> We are sailing July 1st  2 ME
> 
> I called the concierge line at 8:01 am eastern when we were able to book and they had me set up with the following reservations within MINUTES:
> 
> Nassau:
> Blue Lagoon dolphin swim
> Palo (dinner)
> 
> Castaway:
> Cabana #2
> Stingray excursion
> 
> At Sea:
> Palo (brunch)
> Spa Couples Ultimate Indulgence
> Remy (dinner)
> 
> This is my family's first Disney cruise (actually my first cruise ever).  Even before setting foot on the ship, I can honestly say that I can't imagine taking another Disney cruise and not getting a concierge room.  It is basically purchasing peace of mind!  No worries about our itennarry...  Priceless!



I echo your sentiment 100%

did it our first cruise and won't do it any other way


----------



## princssdisnygina

FJS961 said:


> I echo your sentiment 100%
> 
> did it our first cruise and won't do it any other way



Wish I had the extra funds for concierge!


----------



## WDWDeb

A couple of days ago, we called and reserved a cabana on the family beach for our June 7 sailing.  We got #11 as 1-10 were already booked.  Has anyone had #11 or know about the location?  Am curious to know if the volleyball court is in front of this one. When I look at some of the pictures posted in this thread, it looks like the chairs and umbrellas end before #11.  I assume we wouldn't be able to move any chairs down in front of our cabana due to the volley ball court?  Anyone have any experience doing so?  Is the volleyball court used a lot?  Would like to be able to sit near the water while the kids are splashing around while still being in front of our cabana.  
Also, any pictures of the view from #11?  
We are VERY excited about this new experience!!


----------



## kritter

El Cid 94 said:


> We are sailing July 1st  2 ME
> 
> I called the concierge line at 8:01 am eastern when we were able to book and they had me set up with the following reservations within MINUTES:
> 
> Nassau:
> Blue Lagoon dolphin swim
> Palo (dinner)
> 
> Castaway:
> Cabana #2
> Stingray excursion
> 
> At Sea:
> Palo (brunch)
> Spa Couples Ultimate Indulgence
> Remy (dinner)
> 
> This is my family's first Disney cruise (actually my first cruise ever).  Even before setting foot on the ship, I can honestly say that I can't imagine taking another Disney cruise and not getting a concierge room.  It is basically purchasing peace of mind!  No worries about our itennarry...  Priceless!



CONGRATS,

I was debating whether or not I should call Concierges on the day that I can book but I will be at WDW..If I email them before hand is this still good? Or is the phone call better!!


----------



## FJS961

kritter said:


> CONGRATS,
> 
> I was debating whether or not I should call Concierges on the day that I can book but I will be at WDW..If I email them before hand is this still good? Or is the phone call better!!



We are going to be a couple days into our western sailing when the 120 day window opens for our mid august sailing.  The shoreside concierge staff told me to email them my booking preferences ahead of time and they would take care of them on that day - hope I remember


----------



## El Cid 94

kritter said:


> CONGRATS,
> 
> I was debating whether or not I should call Concierges on the day that I can book but I will be at WDW..If I email them before hand is this still good? Or is the phone call better!!



I actually called a day or two in advance since this is all new to me.  They of course could not book anything early but it was nice to talk thru what I wanted to reserve, etc.  There are only 4 people that work in the concierge office so it is not like calling a big call center.  They are very responsive to email so it might not hurt to send an email with what you want to book.  You are going to love the level of service!


----------



## kritter

El Cid 94 said:


> I actually called a day or two in advance since this is all new to me.  They of course could not book anything early but it was nice to talk thru what I wanted to reserve, etc.  There are only 4 people that work in the concierge office so it is not like calling a big call center.  They are very responsive to email so it might not hurt to send an email with what you want to book.  You are going to love the level of service!



THanks, we had a concierges room on our last cruise but that was because of an upgrade we were able to make once we got to the terminal. We loved it so much we did it this time....So using the shore side concierge is new to me. I think I will call them right before I leave for Disney World and give them the list of what I want...


----------



## pdwimmer

We are booked on the February cruise next year.  We have a tentative hold on Cabana 1 due to a handicapped family member.  We are concierge and our travel agent arranged the "courtesy hold" for us.  We have to confirm on the 120 days before sailing.  We are also going to get second cabana if available due to the number of family sailing.  This is kind of our last voyage as a family before grandpa passes.  We are not worrying about paying a little more here and there this trip.


----------



## miztressuz

New thread started today - you can book online as part of shore excursions
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2700247


----------



## ppiew

we had two concierge cabins (1 a Royal suite) and weren't permitted to 'hold' ANY concierge cabanas despite one person being wheelchair bound.  You have been VERY lucky.  Wish we could do the same.


----------



## SoCaOC-Mom

princssdisnygina said:


> Wish I had the extra funds for concierge!



If I win the lotto, I know I would get it too but right now I am just thankful to be going.


----------



## poohj80

Thanks for letting us know cabanas can now be booked as part of shore excursions!  Just booked for our cruise next month!



LisaG520 said:


> We had cabana #5 on the family beach
> 
> Here is the front of the cabana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of the cabana:


Just booked Cabana 5 for our cruise next month.  Was surprised it was available while higher numbers were not.  Were there any drawbacks to this location?  Thanks!


----------



## Brandis

Is there a map available that shows the individual location of each cabana?


----------



## miztressuz

Brandis said:


> Is there a map available that shows the individual location of each cabana?



Post #423 of this thread has a numbered photo
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39302894&postcount=423

Post #448 has the original wide shot. 

I haven't seen DCL post a map anywhere.


----------



## noladave

Brandis said:


> Is there a map available that shows the individual location of each cabana?



Here is a picture of all 16.    Cabana #17 is all the way left, while #1, is all the way to the right (in the picture).


----------



## Reto

Anyone have a similar photo of the Serenity Bay cabanas? I'd like to know the best location there.


----------



## princssdisnygina

Reto said:


> Anyone have a similar photo of the Serenity Bay cabanas? I'd like to know the best location there.



I don't have a pic of all of the cabanas but we stayed in Cabana #18.  There are only 4 cabanas on Serenity Bay (17-20).  They are all great locations.  Cabana 17 is closest to the bathrooms and such but honestly... none of them are that far.


----------



## princssdisnygina

noladave said:


> Here is a picture of all 16.    Cabana #17 is all the way left, while #1, is all the way to the right (in the picture).



LOL.. actually its Cabana 16 all the way to the left.  17 is on Serenity Bay.


----------



## sbtrfly74

princssdisnygina said:


> LOL.. actually its Cabana 16 all the way to the left.  17 is on Serenity Bay.



I just rented Cabana 17 on the family beach, so its 17 thats all the way to the left... there isn't a number 13# (double checked on excursion list) so think its 18-20 on Serenity Bay


----------



## noladave

sbtrfly74 said:


> I just rented Cabana 17 on the family beach, so its 17 thats all the way to the left... there isn't a number 13# (double checked on excursion list) so think its 18-20 on Serenity Bay



As sbtrfly74 said, 17 is definitely on the family side.  We rented #15, and my DSIL family (wife's twin sister) rented #17. 

In hind sight, I think we could have split the cost of 1 cabana, but then you have to deal with one group owing the other group money...


----------



## dizzi

noladave said:


> As sbtrfly74 said, 17 is definitely on the family side.  We rented #15, and my DSIL family (wife's twin sister) rented #17.
> 
> In hind sight, I think we could have split the cost of 1 cabana, but then you have to deal with one group owing the other group money...



Actually, I shared a cabana with another family and they just charged half to us and half to them.

No problems no one owing any one anything worked out very easy.


----------



## poohj80

dizzi said:


> Actually, I shared a cabana with another family and they just charged half to us and half to them.
> 
> No problems no one owing any one anything worked out very easy.



Glad to hear that as I am trying to find a family to share with on our cruise next month.


----------



## Brandis

I know this was only a recent change, but does anyone know if the cabana is charged right away when you book it online or will it still be charged to the onboard account?

Also, when booking it online, is it possible to split the cost over several cabins / passengers as well?


----------



## poohj80

Brandis said:


> I know this was only a recent change, but does anyone know if the cabana is charged right away when you book it online or will it still be charged to the onboard account?
> 
> Also, when booking it online, is it possible to split the cost over several cabins / passengers as well?



It will be charged to your on-board account like all other shore excursions.  

According to a post above, folks were able to split the cost between cabins.


----------



## two-foxes

poohj80 said:


> It will be charged to your on-board account like all other shore excursions.
> 
> According to a post above, folks were able to split the cost between cabins.



Another option that we did....my parents just made a payment to our onboard account for their share of the cabana.  It seemed like a better option for us as guest services wouldn't split the charge initially (I am pretty sure it was because my mom requested it at GS when I wasn't there...), so my mom just asked if she could make a payment to our account instead.  Which they happily let her do...didn't make sense to me, but it worked out!


----------



## CMOORE185

Brandis said:


> I know this was only a recent change, but does anyone know if the cabana is charged right away when you book it online or will it still be charged to the onboard account?
> 
> Also, when booking it online, is it possible to split the cost over several cabins / passengers as well?


Sorry if this was addressed earlier in thread, but can any cabin book a cabana online or just conceirge cabins?


----------



## Reto

CMOORE185 said:


> Sorry if this was addressed earlier in thread, but can any cabin book a cabana online or just conceirge cabins?



Anyone can book a cabana online now - this has changed just this week.


----------



## GolfcartMinnie

Do you think a cabana is needed on CC? It seems a little pricey, but I'm worried about the kids being in the sun all day. Sorry if this has been discussed, I'm new here!


----------



## poohj80

GolfcartMinnie said:


> Do you think a cabana is needed on CC? It seems a little pricey, but I'm worried about the kids being in the sun all day. Sorry if this has been discussed, I'm new here!



Needed?  No.  Nice to have?  Probably.

I am really hoping to find a family on our cruise to split it with us as I doubt I will keep it for just the 3 of us.  That said, I am concerned how crowded the beaches will be with the added people on the Dream as compared to the Wonder.


----------



## GolfcartMinnie

poohj80 said:


> Needed?  No.  Nice to have?  Probably.
> 
> I am really hoping to find a family on our cruise to split it with us as I doubt I will keep it for just the 3 of us.  That said, I am concerned how crowded the beaches will be with the added people on the Dream as compared to the Wonder.



Thanks! Do the cabanas have a separate beach area so it would be as crowded? The rental fee is less than the excursion the day before for 6 of us, but still...I'm thinking it may be worth it for 2 grandparents and 2 children with us!


----------



## poohj80

GolfcartMinnie said:


> Thanks! Do the cabanas have a separate beach area so it would be as crowded?



Yes, the beach is roped off so only Cabana guests can use it.  Last time we were on CC, we had kids stealing our daughter's sand toys and I had to go get them back.  She was willing to share and play with the other kids, but then the other kids walked off with her toys and started packing them up.


----------



## jetskigrl

GolfcartMinnie said:


> Thanks! Do the cabanas have a separate beach area so it would be as crowded? The rental fee is less than the excursion the day before for 6 of us, but still...I'm thinking it may be worth it for 2 grandparents and 2 children with us!



The cabanas have a private beach and water area (water is also roped off).  I have pictures of my kids playing in the tubes with the ship in the background and not another person in sight.  Yet just a little farther down the beach, the water was packed with people.

The private beach area has plenty of room for all the people in the cabanas so it is not nearly as crowded as the regular beach.  I have pictures for comparison on my computer at home.  I'll try to remember and post them tonight.


----------



## mlemmons

I booked Cabanas 11 and 12 for our upcoming Easter cruise on the Magic  Our traveling party of 12 is going to split the cost. We are happy the volleyball courts are in front as we plan to play. I'm assuming Disney supplies volleyballs but does anyone know for sure?  I'd hate to be there and not have a ball.


----------



## KristiMc

mlemmons said:


> I booked Cabanas 11 and 12 for our upcoming Easter cruise on the Magic  Our traveling party of 12 is going to split the cost. We are happy the volleyball courts are in front as we plan to play. I'm assuming Disney supplies volleyballs but does anyone know for sure?  I'd hate to be there and not have a ball.



Yes, there are vollyballs on the beach.  We were in cabana 10 a few weeks ago and my husband and boys played for a bit.


----------



## jetskigrl

GolfcartMinnie said:


> Thanks! Do the cabanas have a separate beach area so it would be as crowded? The rental fee is less than the excursion the day before for 6 of us, but still...I'm thinking it may be worth it for 2 grandparents and 2 children with us!



Here is a comparison from when we rented the cabana:

This is the family beach right next to the private beach:






This is the private beach:


----------



## disneyholic family

jetskigrl said:


> Here is a comparison from when we rented the cabana:
> 
> This is the family beach right next to the private beach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the private beach:



those two pictures pretty much sum it up....
(a picture is worth a thousand words and all that)..
thanks for posting!!

regarding kids taking beach toys, i remember when we were on the wonder the first time..
we went snorkeling and swimming....then left our stuff on our chairs and went to eat lunch....
when we came back, we found our stuff on the sand and the chairs gone...
though not all of our stuff was on the sand - someone had walked off with our sunscreen, one of our towels, and one toy....
nice..
on our next cruise, we decided to pass on the beach 'experience' and instead went for a bicycle ride, had lunch and then went back on the ship...

that private beach is reason enough to book a cabana..


----------



## SoBelsMom

It looks like all the cabanas on the family beach are booked for my 5/1/11 cruise  Why is there no #13 or #16 showing on the list of cabanas when I tried to book one?


----------



## ibouncetoo

Cabin #13 doesn't exist...numbers go from 12 to 14.

.


----------



## ppiew

From the pictures, it seems that at least 60% of the lounge chairs on the family beach are unoccupied and it doesn't look like that many in the water either, also the cabanas show no one in the lounge chairs, 3 in the water and 2 on the cabana porch.  It was similar when we were there too - of all the cabanas only 1 had people on the porch a few playing volleyball and maybe a half dozen in the water.  The tables and chairs and lounges were unoccupied.

I know I really had second thoughts about the $$$ spent.  We spent such a small amount of time actually in the cabana and the one next door had people show up once for towels and sunscreen and then they left too.


----------



## Deemarch

Does anyone know how far away from Cookies cabana #6 is?


----------



## ppiew

we were in #6 a month ago, i would guess not more than 500 ft. probably less


----------



## Deemarch




----------



## Tass

SoBelsMom said:


> It looks like all the cabanas on the family beach are booked for my 5/1/11 cruise  Why is there no #13 or #16 showing on the list of cabanas when I tried to book one?



Same for our 5/8 cruise.  I understand there is no Cabana #13, but what's up with #16?


----------



## kritter

What can anyone tell me about number nine??


----------



## HappyPeach

Tass said:


> Same for our 5/8 cruise.  I understand there is no Cabana #13, but what's up with #16?



I had #16 just 3 days ago.  I don't know why it's not showing up.  It's definitely there and it's in good condition.


----------



## poohj80

For those who have had cabanas, can you give us an idea how they work please as I have read conflicting reports.  Do they take you to the cabanas in a golf cart?  Is there a pitcher of adult and kid friendly punch?  Do the attendants get you anything like food or more drinks?  

Thanks!


----------



## poohj80

For those who have had cabanas, can you give us an idea how they work please as I have read conflicting reports.  Do they take you to the cabanas in a golf cart?  Is there a pitcher of adult and kid friendly punch?  Do the attendants get you anything like food or more drinks?  

Thanks!


----------



## KristiMc

poohj80 said:


> For those who have had cabanas, can you give us an idea how they work please as I have read conflicting reports.  Do they take you to the cabanas in a golf cart?  Is there a pitcher of adult and kid friendly punch?  Do the attendants get you anything like food or more drinks?
> 
> Thanks!



We were on the 3/26 Magic cruise.

You have to take the tram to the Pelican Point tram stop (2nd stop) and check-in at the cabana hut.

When we checked-in at the cabana hut, they offered to take us to the cabana in the golf cart, but they also said that it is a short walk and that you are able to look at other things on your way.  We decided to walk - not very far at all.

We did not have any punch - just water and pop.  There are bartenders that will come to your cabana if you want to order drinks.  We did not run out of any of our provided drinks - I am sure they would have brought more if we had needed it.


----------



## kritter

Can anyone tell me about Cabana number nine?? That is what concierges was able to book for me..TIA!!


----------



## princssdisnygina

poohj80 said:


> For those who have had cabanas, can you give us an idea how they work please as I have read conflicting reports.  Do they take you to the cabanas in a golf cart?  Is there a pitcher of adult and kid friendly punch?  Do the attendants get you anything like food or more drinks?
> 
> Thanks!



In November we did have punch of both kinds (alcoholic and non-alcoholic).  However, we were on Serenity Bay (adult beach).  They did take us to our cabana in a golf cart eventhough it was a very short walk.  I think it depends on the concierge attending to you.  The concierge will get you just about anything you want.  The alcoholic beverages are not free but he will fetch them.  Ours got us Konk Koolers twice that day.  I am not sure they do food for you but they will take you in the golfcart to the lunch area.  BUT... you do have snacks and a fruit basket.  The snacks are refillable and to my understanding, the fruit is not.  Hope this helps!


----------



## poohj80

princssdisnygina said:


> In November we did have punch of both kinds (alcoholic and non-alcoholic).  However, we were on Serenity Bay (adult beach).  They did take us to our cabana in a golf cart eventhough it was a very short walk.  I think it depends on the concierge attending to you.  The concierge will get you just about anything you want.  The alcoholic beverages are not free but he will fetch them.  Ours got us Konk Koolers twice that day.  I am not sure they do food for you but they will take you in the golfcart to the lunch area.  BUT... you do have snacks and a fruit basket.  The snacks are refillable and to my understanding, the fruit is not.  Hope this helps!



That's a big help.  Thanks so much!


----------



## thepops

SoBelsMom said:


> It looks like all the cabanas on the family beach are booked for my 5/1/11 cruise  Why is there no #13 or #16 showing on the list of cabanas when I tried to book one?


I was just looking at the ones available for my July 5th cruise and only 3 of the adult beach ones show up (and they are all booked as well).  I wonder if DCL holds some back to you have a chance to book them when you board?


----------



## jegsnakkernorsk

Is the consensus that it is worth the price?  

We will be staying on the Concierge deck and in the past enjoyed the cabanas at the water parks.  I'm just not sure we would use it on CC.

Last January there was plenty of space in the family beach on the Magic, but is it more crowded with the Dream?  Is it more crowded in the warmer months? (January was COLD.)


----------



## jetskigrl

jegsnakkernorsk said:


> Is the consensus that it is worth the price?
> 
> We will be staying on the Concierge deck and in the past enjoyed the cabanas at the water parks.  I'm just not sure we would use it on CC.
> 
> Last January there was plenty of space in the family beach on the Magic, but is it more crowded with the Dream?  Is it more crowded in the warmer months? (January was COLD.)



I think that really depends on the person/family.   For us, it was worth every penny.  We did B2B and on our first stop at CC, it was very windy and my Mom was miserable (she has asthma and ended up having a small attack after being in the wind all day).  Plus with her medication, she can't be out in the sun for long periods.

On our second time at CC, we were able to get the cabana and it was wonderful.  I took the kids and went to do things while she had a very comfortable place to relax and enjoy.  She said that she didn't want to leave our little "oasis" when it was time to go back to the ship, LOL.  Plus it was nice having the snorkling gear, tubes, floats and bikes included.

I would just make sure that if you get the cabana, you don't have other excursions planned.  We had the stingray encounter booked (since we didn't know if we would get a cabana) and it took way too much time away.  I would have rather had more time enjoying the cabana and the private beach area.  

I'm so glad to see that people can book them online now so they can plan the day better.


----------



## sbtrfly74

thepops said:


> I was just looking at the ones available for my July 5th cruise and only 3 of the adult beach ones show up (and they are all booked as well).  I wonder if DCL holds some back to you have a chance to book them when you board?



All 19 show up for our may 19th cruise (and booked), I would check back later or tomorrow.... website seems a little screwy today


----------



## fredms

Anybody ever request a pack in play in the cabana?  Part of the son I booked one (lucky #7) is because I will be with my sister and her two kids one of whom still naps.  May be wishful thinking but am hoping we can put Judah down for sleep in the cabana.  Thoughts?


----------



## Dizzyworld

For our upcoming B2B, on the first leg (7/29), all cabanas on the family beach were booked at midnight (but you could easily get Palo brunch and tea). For the second leg 
(8/2), which is a double dip, you could get almost any of them on the family beach (but shortly after midnight, when I looked back to see what was booked, tea and brunch were booked solid).  I found this interesting. I would think when all the cabanas were booked that certainly so was brunch and tea.


----------



## TLSnell1981

princssdisnygina said:


> In November we did have punch of both kinds (alcoholic and non-alcoholic).



Do you remember, the price? Not that it really matters.. Pretty much, only drink rum, at the beach.


----------



## princssdisnygina

TLSnell1981 said:


> Do you remember, the price? Not that it really matters.. Pretty much, only drink rum, at the beach.



We didn't pay anything for them.  They were in our fridge and included in the cabana.


----------



## Dizzyworld

princssdisnygina said:


> We didn't pay anything for them.  They were in our fridge and included in the cabana.



There have been reports that the rum punch is no longer included with the cabana.


----------



## Phototech11

Looking forward to #12 next week...

We did book both the cabana and sting ray excursion...just wondering if that is to much...but the sting ray's are only supposed to be 1 hour.

Anyone else do both?

Where do you go for the sting ray excursion?...near Serenity Bay?


----------



## two-foxes

Dizzyworld said:


> There have been reports that the rum punch is no longer included with the cabana.



Rum punch is no longer part of the deal.  As others have said, all types of soda and evian are provided, but no punch.  But hey, we didn't have the bowl of fruit either when we got to our cabana.  I had to ask for it from our host, even though it was listed as an amenity on the info sheet found in our cabana.  

We were in cabana 4 and were such a short walk to the bar, that we took care of getting our own drinks.  Use that fridge!  You can get two drinks from the bar and keep one nice and chilled in the fridge for when you are ready for it!


----------



## HappyPeach

I had #5 in February and #16 in April.  No punch, no rum punch either time.  Sodas, fruit bowl, bottled evian and coppertone sunscreen were included.

To phototech11 doing the stingray tour:  If you're doing just the one tour and are planning to be among the first off the ship and the last to return, I think it would still be worth getting the cabana.  If you're going to do the tour, ride bikes, take multiple trips on pelican plunge (and wait in line each time) then you might not have much time to spend in the cabana.  Is it just your family?  

I think it's nice to have but it certainly won't spoil a trip for me if we just do the family beach.  In fact, we just booked the double-CC Dream trip for January and concierge was sold out already.  So, we have no chance to prebook a cabana.  DH and I have decided that we are not going to rush to the ship just to get on a waiting list.  (I dislike a crushed, stressful boarding and I know the Dream is much bigger than the Wonder and Magic.  We'll just board later and miss the initial boarding frenzy.)  Since it will be January and cooler than our previous trips to CC, we're going to rent bikes and explore the island.  We'll probably still put our name on a waiting list if the weather is forecast to be warm; but we won't hold our breath about getting one.


----------



## jetskigrl

Phototech11 said:


> Looking forward to #12 next week...
> 
> We did book both the cabana and sting ray excursion...just wondering if that is to much...but the sting ray's are only supposed to be 1 hour.
> 
> Anyone else do both?
> 
> Where do you go for the sting ray excursion?...near Serenity Bay?



The Sting Ray excursion is located by the original Family Beach and Cookies so you will need to walk all the way back over there or ride the tram.  We had the 3:00 stingray excursion booked and had to leave by 2:30 to get there (and did not have enough time to return to the cabana afterwards).  If I were doing it again, I would not book any excursions along with the cabana.  Just doing the snorkling took a lot of time away from the cabana so I didn't get to enjoy it much at all.  But our main purpose for having the cabana was for my Mom and it worked out perfect for her (she didn't do the excursions with us so she was able to enjoy the cabana for the whole day).



HappyPeach said:


> I had #5 in February and #16 in April.  No punch, no rum punch either time.  Sodas, fruit bowl, bottled evian and coppertone sunscreen were included.
> 
> To phototech11 doing the stingray tour:  If you're doing just the one tour and are planning to be among the first off the ship and the last to return, I think it would still be worth getting the cabana.  If you're going to do the tour, ride bikes, take multiple trips on pelican plunge (and wait in line each time) then you might not have much time to spend in the cabana.  Is it just your family?
> 
> I think it's nice to have but it certainly won't spoil a trip for me if we just do the family beach.  In fact, we just booked the double-CC Dream trip for January and concierge was sold out already.  So, we have no chance to prebook a cabana.  DH and I have decided that we are not going to rush to the ship just to get on a waiting list.  (I dislike a crushed, stressful boarding and I know the Dream is much bigger than the Wonder and Magic.  We'll just board later and miss the initial boarding frenzy.)  Since it will be January and cooler than our previous trips to CC, we're going to rent bikes and explore the island.  We'll probably still put our name on a waiting list if the weather is forecast to be warm; but we won't hold our breath about getting one.



You can book the cabanas online now so no more worrying about the waitlist, etc.   Even though they didn't make that change in time for our cruise, I was very happy to see them implement this for others.  It is so much nicer when you know in advance that you will have a cabana (and you can plan to book or not book excursions for that day)!


----------



## ppiew

HappY Peach - u r doing it  right!!!  sounds like the relaxing vacation it is supposed to be.  I agree with excursions (we had parasailing and stingray) and Pelican Plunge there really wasn't much time spent in the cabana.  We only rented it because I have a wounded leg and didn't want to get sand in the cast therefor I stayed on the porch of the verandah all day.  Believe me, with our large group (12 we had 2 cabanas) we didn't see much of each other.  It really wasn't worth the $$$$ despite the fact it was very comfortable.  And boy do I agree with u about the terminal!!  Definitely will go later - it is a breeze to walk on in no time at all.  The 10AM bit is history as far as I am concerned,  1PM or so is fantastic!


----------



## maryisme

HappyPeach said:


> I had #5 in February and #16 in April.  No punch, no rum punch either time.  Sodas, fruit bowl, bottled evian and coppertone sunscreen were included.



We will have number 5 for our upcoming cruise. How did you like the location? Was it close enough to the bathrooms and food?

Thanks!
Mary


----------



## Princess Bette

HappyPeach said:


> I had #5 in February and #16 in April.  No punch, no rum punch either time.  Sodas, fruit bowl, bottled evian and coppertone sunscreen were included.
> 
> To phototech11 doing the stingray tour:  If you're doing just the one tour and are planning to be among the first off the ship and the last to return, I think it would still be worth getting the cabana.  If you're going to do the tour, ride bikes, take multiple trips on pelican plunge (and wait in line each time) then you might not have much time to spend in the cabana.  Is it just your family?
> 
> I think it's nice to have but it certainly won't spoil a trip for me if we just do the family beach.  In fact, we just booked the double-CC Dream trip for January and concierge was sold out already.  So, we have no chance to prebook a cabana.  DH and I have decided that we are not going to rush to the ship just to get on a waiting list.  (I dislike a crushed, stressful boarding and I know the Dream is much bigger than the Wonder and Magic.  We'll just board later and miss the initial boarding frenzy.)  Since it will be January and cooler than our previous trips to CC, we're going to rent bikes and explore the island.  We'll probably still put our name on a waiting list if the weather is forecast to be warm; but we won't hold our breath about getting one.



We are sailing this July on the Dream, but not concierge.  I have been checking daily for available cabana's online and one became available today!  I was so excited and booked it immediately!  So don't give up yet...one may be available for your cruise as well...when you can begin online bookings, check daily for availability - you may be surprised like we were!    Good luck!  Now, if those ressies for brunch and high tea would open up, I would be set!!!


----------



## Princess Bette

I just booked cabana #17 for our upcoming cruise.  I am looking for a review from anyone who has rented this one before.  I know that it is at the very end...we are not conceriege, so just wondering what others experiences have been in this one.  How far to Cookies2...will they take you by golf cart?  Also, how far to the rest rooms?  What about the beach lounge chairs...can they brought down to that end? Any other info is greatly appreciated!  Thanks so much!


----------



## jetskigrl

Princess Bette said:


> I just booked cabana #17 for our upcoming cruise.  I am looking for a review from anyone who has rented this one before.  I know that it is at the very end...we are not conceriege, so just wondering what others experiences have been in this one.  How far to Cookies2...will they take you by golf cart?  Also, how far to the rest rooms?  What about the beach lounge chairs...can they brought down to that end? Any other info is greatly appreciated!  Thanks so much!



We were in #16 for our cruise, so really close.  For lunch, the pathway to Cookies Too is not very long.  If you were to walk in front of the Cabanas, it is a long way, but the pathway follows the curve of the cabanas (behind them) so it is much shorter than in looks.  It was very easy for us to get food and bring it back.

The area right in front of 16 and 17 is off limits for swimming.  You will have a beach area but you can't go in the water.  To get to the water you have to turn left outside the cabana and walk a ways down the beach.  There you will find the extra lounge chairs, tubes and floats.  As far as bringing the lounge chairs to the cabana..you probably could but it would be a pain.  Plus there are two very nice lounge chairs at the cabana as well as 4 other chairs, a sofa and a hammack.

The positive thing to note about the end cabanas is that they are very private and very quiet.  My Mom really liked being able to lay out in her swimsuit with no one else around.  And we didn't mind the short walk along the sand to get to the swimming area.

We had them take us by golf cart from the tram stop to the cabana but this wasn't necessary to get to Cookies Too or the bathrooms (which are located right next to Cookies Too).  Plus you would have to call them and wait for them to bring the golf cart to you.


----------



## poohj80

maryisme said:


> We will have number 5 for our upcoming cruise. How did you like the location? Was it close enough to the bathrooms and food?
> 
> Thanks!
> Mary



2nd request for Cabana #5 review.  We have it booked for next month.


----------



## Princess Bette

jetskigrl said:


> We were in #16 for our cruise, so really close.  For lunch, the pathway to Cookies Too is not very long.  If you were to walk in front of the Cabanas, it is a long way, but the pathway follows the curve of the cabanas (behind them) so it is much shorter than in looks.  It was very easy for us to get food and bring it back.
> 
> The area right in front of 16 and 17 is off limits for swimming.  You will have a beach area but you can't go in the water.  To get to the water you have to turn left outside the cabana and walk a ways down the beach.  There you will find the extra lounge chairs, tubes and floats.  As far as bringing the lounge chairs to the cabana..you probably could but it would be a pain.  Plus there are two very nice lounge chairs at the cabana as well as 4 other chairs, a sofa and a hammack.
> 
> The positive thing to note about the end cabanas is that they are very private and very quiet.  My Mom really liked being able to lay out in her swimsuit with no one else around.  And we didn't mind the short walk along the sand to get to the swimming area.
> 
> We had them take us by golf cart from the tram stop to the cabana but this wasn't necessary to get to Cookies Too or the bathrooms (which are located right next to Cookies Too).  Plus you would have to call them and wait for them to bring the golf cart to you.



   Thanks so much jetskigrl for the great info - sounds like a great cabana other than the no swimming in front of it part. Guess we will have to look at the pics and check out how far it really is to get to the swimming water.  Still, so exciting to have scored one!!


----------



## KristiMc

poohj80 said:


> 2nd request for Cabana #5 review.  We have it booked for next month.



All of the cabana's are exactly the same other than the color.  #5 would be a great location.  We were in #10 and it was a very short walk to restroooms, bike rental, Pelican Plunge, Cookies 2.  You will be even closer in #5.  Enjoy!


----------



## Phototech11

Thanks for all the feedback...we will stick with the cabana!  Need to get our moneys worth out of that.


----------



## Shebbieal

I am interested in info on cabana # 1.  Any pictures?  Before anyone asks I know 1 is accessible, and yes I am in a wheelchair.

Thanks
Sherry


----------



## HappyPeach

Since two of you have asked, I really liked the location for cabana 5.  The cabanas truly are all the same (other than colors ) so location is the only variable.  We had one of the bins of floats and tubes right along our direct path to the water.  We could use the beach loungers right in front of our cabana.  It's a super short walk to the bathrooms and Cookies 2.

I'll also comment on cabana 16.  I was there last week.  It's the next-to-last cabana and the walk to C2 and bathrooms is still quite short.  The area right in front of 16 and 17 is pretty much just a sand bar with tidal pools.  At low tide, it was mostly sand with pools of water.  DH found all sorts of tiny fish and the kids loved it.  The lack of swim-able beach there actually made it tremendously private.  The walk over to the area where you can swim is maybe 1 minute.  When the tide came in, the area in front of us filled with water and looked totally different.  My friend and I were able to sit in the shallow water and cool off while our kids played (our DHs were off snorkeling.)  The area is marked with "no swimming" signs but no employees objected to us sitting there.

I would do either location again.  If you want an ultra-private location, one of the "end" cabanas is good.  DH and I preferred 5's location, but we were happy with both.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Princess Bette

HappyPeach said:


> Since two of you have asked, I really liked the location for cabana 5.  The cabanas truly are all the same (other than colors ) so location is the only variable.  We had one of the bins of floats and tubes right along our direct path to the water.  We could use the beach loungers right in front of our cabana.  It's a super short walk to the bathrooms and Cookies 2.
> 
> I'll also comment on cabana 16.  I was there last week.  It's the next-to-last cabana and the walk to C2 and bathrooms is still quite short.  The area right in front of 16 and 17 is pretty much just a sand bar with tidal pools.  At low tide, it was mostly sand with pools of water.  DH found all sorts of tiny fish and the kids loved it.  The lack of swim-able beach there actually made it tremendously private.  The walk over to the area where you can swim is maybe 1 minute.  When the tide came in, the area in front of us filled with water and looked totally different.  My friend and I were able to sit in the shallow water and cool off while our kids played (our DHs were off snorkeling.)  The area is marked with "no swimming" signs but no employees objected to us sitting there.
> 
> I would do either location again.  If you want an ultra-private location, one of the "end" cabanas is good.  DH and I preferred 5's location, but we were happy with both.  Hope this helps.



HappyPeach - thank you for great info - we will be staying in 17 and I was worried about the lack of swimable beach.  Your comments put me at ease and I look forward to the pools of water - sounds fun! And a 1 minute walk to deeper waters in not much at all!  Thanks again!


----------



## Dizzyworld

Since we reserved #6, it is good to hear all the positive things about #5.


----------



## LV Disney Fan(atic)

I've read that there are safes in the cabanas - can anyone tell me about how big they are?  I'd like to bring my nice camera but would like a safe place to keep it while we're in the water.  Would a medium-sized DSLR (Canon T2i) fit in the cabana safe?  Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## KristiMc

LV Disney Fan(atic) said:


> I've read that there are safes in the cabanas - can anyone tell me about how big they are?  I'd like to bring my nice camera but would like a safe place to keep it while we're in the water.  Would a medium-sized DSLR (Canon T2i) fit in the cabana safe?  Any info would be appreciated!



Yes, I was able to put my Canon T2i in the safe with lots of extra room.


----------



## all5ofus

LV Disney Fan(atic) said:


> I've read that there are safes in the cabanas - can anyone tell me about how big they are?  I'd like to bring my nice camera but would like a safe place to keep it while we're in the water.  Would a medium-sized DSLR (Canon T2i) fit in the cabana safe?  Any info would be appreciated!



They are the same safe as in the staterooms.


----------



## LV Disney Fan(atic)

KristiMc said:


> Yes, I was able to put my Canon T2i in the safe with lots of extra room.





all5ofus said:


> They are the same safe as in the staterooms.



That's great to know - thank you both for your quick responses!


----------



## alayne

I have read a lot of this thread and noticed people stating it wasn't worth the money to get the Cabana if you were going to see the Stingrays. I am a redhead who burns really easy (even in winter months) and I can't stay in the sun for long periods of time. I'm also not a big beach fan. 

However, my DH and DS are. If we booked the first Stingray appointment and then headed over to the Cabana and spent the rest of the day would we still be able to enjoy it. I know my DS will want to do the slides and find the hidden mickey. How long do those things take?

I was just thinking it might be nice to spend the first part of the morning doing all the other stuff and then from lunch until boarding we could spend in the Cabana. I don't want to miss my DS doing things (I take the pictures) but I also don't want to spend all day in the sun. 

If we didn't do the Cabana where would someone like me go to get out of the sun and still be able to spend time with my boys who could live in the sun?


----------



## princssdisnygina

alayne said:


> I have read a lot of this thread and noticed people stating it wasn't worth the money to get the Cabana if you were going to see the Stingrays. I am a redhead who burns really easy (even in winter months) and I can't stay in the sun for long periods of time. I'm also not a big beach fan.
> 
> However, my DH and DS are. If we booked the first Stingray appointment and then headed over to the Cabana and spent the rest of the day would we still be able to enjoy it. I know my DS will want to do the slides and find the hidden mickey. How long do those things take?
> 
> I was just thinking it might be nice to spend the first part of the morning doing all the other stuff and then from lunch until boarding we could spend in the Cabana. I don't want to miss my DS doing things (I take the pictures) but I also don't want to spend all day in the sun.
> 
> If we didn't do the Cabana where would someone like me go to get out of the sun and still be able to spend time with my boys who could live in the sun?



If you think approx 4 hours in a cabana is worth $500 then I say go for it. I personally wouldn't get a cabana if I couldn't enjoy it all day.  

As far as getting out of the sun... they do have umbrellas and shaded areas on the beach but again... if you don't head over there until later you might find it hard to find any available. 

I am not sure how long the stingray thing takes, I think 45 mins to an hour but if that is all you did then you would definitely have time to enjoy the cabana for the most of the day.  I think the cabana is especially great for those who don't want to be in the sun or even in the sand.  I don't think your kids will be bored.


----------



## amyah12

Princess Bette said:


> We are sailing this July on the Dream, but not concierge.  I have been checking daily for available cabana's online and one became available today!  I was so excited and booked it immediately!  So don't give up yet...one may be available for your cruise as well...when you can begin online bookings, check daily for availability - you may be surprised like we were!    Good luck!  Now, if those ressies for brunch and high tea would open up, I would be set!!!



This was encouraging to read as everything right now for our upcoming cruise is unavailable.  I guess I'll keep checking back daily, perhaps multiple times throughout the day.


----------



## poohj80

We are looking for a family who might be interested in sharing a cabana on the May 26th 3 night Dream cruise.  Anyone out there?


----------



## lovesDCL

Hello cabana veterans! 

My hubby and I will be on the 5 night Dream Double Dip in August and are debating getting a cabana on Serenity Bay, since that is all that is available. It would be cabana #20. 

Is cabana #20 a good location?
Is a cabana on serenity bay worth $400?
Is having only 2 people in the cabana a waste?

I really want to try the cabana experience, but I need to if its best to use my $400 here or at the spa! 

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## pixie08

Shebbieal said:


> I am interested in info on cabana # 1.  Any pictures?  Before anyone asks I know 1 is accessible, and yes I am in a wheelchair.
> 
> Thanks
> Sherry



Passporters.com has a video of this cabana on youtube.. we have it booked for June. My brother is in a wheelchair. If you look on the cc map it seems to be in a great location. close to cookies 2 and all of the shops and bathrooms games etc.

here's the link..

http://youtu.be/6SdnRnM9xe4

You can see the long ramp up ramp instead of the three steps they usually have.


----------



## pixie08

Does anyone know if Cabana 1 has a hammock like the other cabanas?


----------



## ppiew

I too was in a wheelchair.  #1 not only had a ramp to get in - it also had an electric outlet to use if you needed to plug in a scooter. 

 Hammocks are in the sand.  If you don't have enough mobility to move from porch to sand you would be out of luck! 

 Sting ray took close to 3 hours for our granddaughter and her father.  they were gone until lunch (they had either the 9 or 9:30 stingray adventure).


----------



## amyah12

What a great Mother's Day gift!!  I just happened to check availability for the cabanas during our cruise and one came available!  I booked it immediately and am so excited our family will be able to enjoy one day at CC in a cabana!  Yippee!!!


----------



## Princess Bette

amyah12 said:


> What a great Mother's Day gift!!  I just happened to check availability for the cabanas during our cruise and one came available!  I booked it immediately and am so excited our family will be able to enjoy one day at CC in a cabana!  Yippee!!!



Yay!!!!  So glad your persistance paid off!  Enjoy!!


----------



## kritter

lovesDCL said:


> Hello cabana veterans!
> 
> My hubby and I will be on the 5 night Dream Double Dip in August and are debating getting a cabana on Serenity Bay, since that is all that is available. It would be cabana #20.
> 
> Is cabana #20 a good location?
> Is a cabana on serenity bay worth $400?
> Is having only 2 people in the cabana a waste?
> 
> I really want to try the cabana experience, but I need to if its best to use my $400 here or at the spa!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!



I just checked and cabana number nine is available on day # 1 on CC if your interested!!


----------



## princssdisnygina

lovesDCL said:


> Hello cabana veterans!
> 
> My hubby and I will be on the 5 night Dream Double Dip in August and are debating getting a cabana on Serenity Bay, since that is all that is available. It would be cabana #20.
> 
> Is cabana #20 a good location?
> Is a cabana on serenity bay worth $400?
> Is having only 2 people in the cabana a waste?
> 
> I really want to try the cabana experience, but I need to if its best to use my $400 here or at the spa!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!



I can tell you we LOVED having a cabana on Serenity Bay!  It isn't that crowded as it is so if you add in a private cabana it is even MORE empty!  Almost felt like we had the island all to ourselves.  We had 4 people but I would DEFINITELY get one for 2 people.  Its def worth the $400 for the day.  We got there right after the ship docked and stayed as long as they would let us!  

However.... having a massage on CC in the open air cabana is AMAZING as well!   But... if I was choosing, I would choose the cabana first because I think its a LONGER pleasure... ya know?  I do the Rainforest in the spa.


----------



## jegsnakkernorsk

princssdisnygina said:


> I can tell you we LOVED having a cabana on Serenity Bay!  It isn't that crowded as it is so if you add in a private cabana it is even MORE empty!  Almost felt like we had the island all to ourselves.  We had 4 people but I would DEFINITELY get one for 2 people.  Its def worth the $400 for the day.  We got there right after the ship docked and stayed as long as they would let us!
> 
> However.... having a massage on CC in the open air cabana is AMAZING as well!   But... if I was choosing, I would choose the cabana first because I think its a LONGER pleasure... ya know?  I do the Rainforest in the spa.



What time of year were you at Serenity Bay?  We were there in January and we FROZE.  I heard that that part of the island gets more wind?  Maybe it was just a fluke that day?

Is Serenity Bay warm in May?


----------



## mlemmons

For those that are interested.  Here's the view from Cabana 11.


----------



## mlemmons

And here's the view from Cabana 12.


----------



## pixie08

ppiew said:


> I too was in a wheelchair.  #1 not only had a ramp to get in - it also had an electric outlet to use if you needed to plug in a scooter.
> 
> Hammocks are in the sand.  If you don't have enough mobility to move from porch to sand you would be out of luck!
> 
> Sting ray took close to 3 hours for our granddaughter and her father.  they were gone until lunch (they had either the 9 or 9:30 stingray adventure).




Thanks! My brother won't use the hammock (dha nd I will use those)...too hard for him to transfer, he is happy to have the cabana and I will leave the loungers for him and my mom, and good to know about the outlet! he can charge his chair, he will psyched about that!


----------



## jnsma

We were in Cabana 1 on our previous trip.  

MIL was in a wheelchair.  She also had an oxygen machine that she plugged into the outlet.  We asked for (and received) an extention cord for her machine to bring it to the beach.  It did seem that it was a request that they hadn't heard before as they weren't sure it was possible.  Everyone was great in making it happen.
Having the Cabana and being able to sit on the beach and watch her grandkids was well worth the cost.  She ended up passing away about a month later.

For the record, there is no hammock for Cabana 1.  The ramp to the beach takes up a lot of space so there is no room for the hammock.

If you want to see pictures of the handicap cabana and handicap room, you can find them here:
http://s981.photobucket.com/albums/ae300/jnsma


----------



## princssdisnygina

jegsnakkernorsk said:


> What time of year were you at Serenity Bay?  We were there in January and we FROZE.  I heard that that part of the island gets more wind?  Maybe it was just a fluke that day?
> 
> Is Serenity Bay warm in May?



We were there in November last year.  It was gorgeous!  However.... we were there in December the year before and it was chilly.  I guess chilly means around 70 degrees and windy! lol...  But it wasn't warm enough for us to sit on the beach all day.  I think during the winter it is somewhat of a chance thing. 

In May... yes it should be very warm.


----------



## jegsnakkernorsk

princssdisnygina said:


> We were there in November last year.  It was gorgeous!  However.... we were there in December the year before and it was chilly.  I guess chilly means around 70 degrees and windy! lol...  But it wasn't warm enough for us to sit on the beach all day.  I think during the winter it is somewhat of a chance thing.
> 
> In May... yes it should be very warm.



Great!  I wish it weren't a year away!


----------



## LissaW16

We have cabana #19 booked for our June cruise, there will be 6 of us sharing it for the day. We really wanted one on the family beach, but no luck. We've got one adult willing to foregoe the cabana, and the rest of us can take turns hanging with her, caring for the 4 year old in our party.

For those of you who have done this before, what's the going rate for gratuity? Is it per cabana or per person? Did you tip in cash?

Just trying to plan ahead, thanks in advance.

Melissa


----------



## TravelingJen24

We will be cruising in December with 12 people in all. How many people fit in the cabanas? Will it be too cold in December to even warrant one?


----------



## bigAWL

TravelingJen24 said:


> We will be cruising in December with 12 people in all. How many people fit in the cabanas? Will it be too cold in December to even warrant one?


 
We were there this past Dec.  Water was cold, but many people were still swimming.  It was too cold for me, though.  I'm not sure if I would have wanted a cabana or not.  Might be nice to have that place to hang out if the water is too cold.


----------



## pixie08

jnsma said:


> We were in Cabana 1 on our previous trip.
> 
> 
> For the record, there is no hammock for Cabana 1.  The ramp to the beach takes up a lot of space so there is no room for the hammock.
> 
> If you want to see pictures of the handicap cabana and handicap room, you can find them here:
> http://s981.photobucket.com/albums/ae300/jnsma



Oh I thought that might be the case...thanks!

Sorry about you MIL passing, at lkeast she got to spend quality time with her family, that's what counts.


----------



## MomsOf2boys

Which cabanas are in the adult section?  Is there a big separation between the adult beach and the family?  The reason I ask is that we will be a large group with one 16 year old among our group.  We were considering renting 2 or 3 of the cabanas and thought perhaps one in the family with the other cabannas in the adult.  Any thoughts from those of you who have seen the layouts?


----------



## poohj80

MomsOf2boys said:


> Which cabanas are in the adult section?  Is there a big separation between the adult beach and the family?  The reason I ask is that we will be a large group with one 16 year old among our group.  We were considering renting 2 or 3 of the cabanas and thought perhaps one in the family with the other cabannas in the adult.  Any thoughts from those of you who have seen the layouts?



There is a big separation between the adult and family beaches (different tram stops).


----------



## Brandis

Look up Gorda Cay, Bahamas on maps.bing.com. Switch to Bird's Eye View. This gives you a pretty good overview of the Island.

On the SW side of the island are the family beaches, while the adult beach is on the north shore, at the end of the old runway.


----------



## Scotty69

We want to get a cabana (preferably the handicap one) when we cruise this October. We will have a total of 13 of us in our group. We are getting the cabana for my mother who has leg problems and my in-laws due to my father-in-law's Parkinson Disease. We don't plan on getting more than 1 cabana which means the maximum people allowed in will be 10.

Has anyone ever had a split group like that? Meaning some will be in the cabana and some will not? What are the bracelets like. Can I slip my bracelet off and give it to my wife (tag-teaming) or do we have to designate certain people to be in the cabana?

We don't want to skirt the system. We just want to be prepared for what will happen. We really can't afford 2 cabanas. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Shebbieal

Scotty69,

I hope your parents have a h/c cabin,,Disney is particilar about renting the accessible cabana.  Are they using a wheelchair?  We are also cruising in October.

I also think the maximum is pretty firm at 10.  I have no idea of the tag-team idea.  Maybe one of the cabins in your group won't need or want it  Maybe someone on your sailing will share the cost on an additional cabana.

Sherry


----------



## princssdisnygina

MomsOf2boys said:


> Which cabanas are in the adult section?  Is there a big separation between the adult beach and the family?  The reason I ask is that we will be a large group with one 16 year old among our group.  We were considering renting 2 or 3 of the cabanas and thought perhaps one in the family with the other cabannas in the adult.  Any thoughts from those of you who have seen the layouts?



The cabanas on Serenity Bay and the Family Beach are on opposite sides of the island, they would not be convenient at all. Because you have someone under 18 you will have to get cabanas on the family beach.


----------



## Scotty69

Shebbieal said:


> Scotty69,
> 
> I hope your parents have a h/c cabin,,Disney is particilar about renting the accessible cabana.  Are they using a wheelchair?  We are also cruising in October.
> 
> I also think the maximum is pretty firm at 10.  I have no idea of the tag-team idea.  Maybe one of the cabins in your group won't need or want it  Maybe someone on your sailing will share the cost on an additional cabana.
> 
> Sherry



My in-laws have a handicap cabin on the ship but my mother does not. They have the medical form filled out by the doctor. We are renting electric scooters for my father-in-law and my mother. We were just wondering how it worked since we plan on having the people that are not in the cabana on the other side of the wall/screen that separates the family beach from the cabana beach. That way the grandparents can watch the grand kids swim, play, etc. Like it said, just looking for some direction on how things work. Thanks for your help.


----------



## MomsOf2boys

princssdisnygina said:


> The cabanas on Serenity Bay and the Family Beach are on opposite sides of the island, they would not be convenient at all. Because you have someone under 18 you will have to get cabanas on the family beach.



Thank you all for the clarity.  We didn't want to hog up 2 or 3 cabannas with one teen.  We might rethink it and perhaps split our group up.


----------



## Deb in IA

A word of warning:

These Cabanas book up fast!  

We are at the Silver Level of the Castaway Club (this is our 5th cruise), so we were at the 90 day booking window.  

By that time, all the Family Cabanas were gone.  Only 2 Adults Cabanas left, so I got one of those.


Does anyone know if there is onboard availability for these?


----------



## lucyem

We are considering a cabana for our cruise later this year.  My husband would like to know how he would get from the cabanas on the family beach to the adult beach in order to get a steak for lunch?


----------



## jetskigrl

lucyem said:


> We are considering a cabana for our cruise later this year.  My husband would like to know how he would get from the cabanas on the family beach to the adult beach in order to get a steak for lunch?



It would be a short walk from the cabana area, past Cookies 2 to the tram stop (same place the tram drops you off when you arrive in the morning).  From there he would catch the tram to Serenity Bay.


----------



## ktjl92

An opening for Cabana 20 popped up for the 2nd CC day on our June 21 double dip the other day and I scooped it up.

Today I was perusing through excursions and again it shows Cabana 20 available for day 2. AND it still shows on my cruise plans list for that day. Any clues as to what might be going on? Don't really care which of the Serenity Bay cabanas we end up with but sure don't want to be sharing with strangers...


----------



## anna08

Ours does the same. I believe it only shows available to you, the party that reserved it. A small IT oversight I believe.


----------



## poohj80

ktjl92 said:


> An opening for Cabana 20 popped up for the 2nd CC day on our June 21 double dip the other day and I scooped it up.
> 
> Today I was perusing through excursions and again it shows Cabana 20 available for day 2. AND it still shows on my cruise plans list for that day. Any clues as to what might be going on? Don't really care which of the Serenity Bay cabanas we end up with but sure don't want to be sharing with strangers...




No worries!  The same thing happened to me so I called and spoke with a DCL supervisor (because the first person couldn't understand what I was asking) and she confirmed that it looks like that for you because you have it reserved, but to everyone else it shows as not available.  Just to double check, I asked someone else on our cruise to check and they confirmed it showed as not available to them.


----------



## ktjl92

anna08 said:


> Ours does the same. I believe it only shows available to you, the party that reserved it. A small IT oversight I believe.





poohj80 said:


> No worries!  The same thing happened to me so I called and spoke with a DCL supervisor (because the first person couldn't understand what I was asking) and she confirmed that it looks like that for you because you have it reserved, but to everyone else it shows as not available.  Just to double check, I asked someone else on our cruise to check and they confirmed it showed as not available to them.



THANKS!! Appreciate the info!


----------



## Stefy

We're thinking about booking a cabana for our trip in September and are looking to book one of the Serenity Bay ones.

Are the Family Beach ones better than the Serenity Bay ones?

Can anyone tell me which cabana I should request, it would be nice to find a quiet spot (non adjoining) which has great views. 

TIA

Stefy


----------



## DVCconvert

There are pro's and con's to both - I done both.
I like the piped in music that the cabanas have on the family beach, and they (say #1-#5) are very handy to food and restrooms.  But...the serenity one's often don't get all booked out, so they're more quiet. the direct beach access on the family beach is better than at serenity, but the swimming is better at serenity. Nothing's ever easy is it!  I'm not sure I've helped you much!  We enjoyed both but for their different attributes.


----------



## Stefy

DVCconvert said:


> There are pro's and con's to both - I done both.
> I like the piped in music that the cabanas have on the family beach, and they (say #1-#5) are very handy to food and restrooms.  But...the serenity one's often don't get all booked out, so they're more quiet. the direct beach access on the family beach is better than at serenity, but the swimming is better at serenity. Nothing's ever easy is it!  I'm not sure I've helped you much!  We enjoyed both but for their different attributes.



Thanks for that 

I guess what we are looking for is to relax which is what the cabanas is for, sunbathe and splash around in the sea.  Food wise we're not fussed about how far away we are as I have heard that you can get a golf cart over there.

I like the idea of a more quieter atmosphere, so the Serenity Bay ones sound perfect for us, I guess as there are only four it doesn't really matter which cabana you get right?


----------



## Dizzyworld

Just curious.....has the service for the cabanas improved since the Dream started docking at CC? What can we expect nowadays?


----------



## bigAWL

DVCconvert said:


> There are pro's and con's to both - I done both.
> I like the piped in music that the cabanas have on the family beach, and they (say #1-#5) are very handy to food and restrooms. But...the serenity one's often don't get all booked out, so they're more quiet. the direct beach access on the family beach is better than at serenity, but the swimming is better at serenity. Nothing's ever easy is it! I'm not sure I've helped you much! We enjoyed both but for their different attributes.


 
I never considered the swimming at Serenity Bay to be better than the family beach.  In what way do you mean?


----------



## ibouncetoo

bigAWL said:


> I never considered the swimming at Serenity Bay to be better than the family beach. In what way do you mean?


 
Agreed.  I've never even been able to swim at Serenity, tide must have always been out on my visits.  Had to walk a looooong way on rocks to even get to thigh deep water.

.


----------



## DVCconvert

bigAWL said:


> I never considered the swimming at Serenity Bay to be better than the family beach.  In what way do you mean?



Specially I meant the "family beach" in front of the cabanas...talk about shallow! I thought serenity was shallow but not when compared to the area in front of cabana's 4+5.  I found it really impossible to swim....a tube would be fine but at least at serenity if you walk out a ways you can get to neck deep water.


----------



## Stefy

Does anyone have the layout for the cabanas on Serenity Bay?


----------



## DVCconvert

Stefy said:


> Does anyone have the layout for the cabanas on Serenity Bay?



If you mean the floorplans...they're all the same - both at family beach and serenity.  The lower the # at serenity, the closer you'll be to the air bar (not like I pay attention to such things!  )

HTH


----------



## Stefy

DVCconvert said:


> If you mean the floorplans...they're all the same - both at family beach and serenity.  The lower the # at serenity, the closer you'll be to the air bar (not like I pay attention to such things!  )
> 
> HTH



Sorry I meant location wise.  I think we are going to go for the SB ones and being that there is only four just wanted to get an idea of how far apart they are etc.  Tried to look for a map but mostly are all of the family ones.

Is the air bar the one that does food as well?


----------



## CarolAnnC

For those who have rented the cabanas at Serenity - is the beach in front of them good for swimming?  I mean, is it very rocky, sea weedy, etc.?  Or is it sandy and easy to access?

Thanks all!


----------



## DVCconvert

CarolAnnC said:


> For those who have rented the cabanas at Serenity - is the beach in front of them good for swimming?  I mean, is it very rocky, sea weedy, etc.?  Or is it sandy and easy to access?
> 
> Thanks all!



The Serenity cabana's don't have their own private beachfront like they do at the family beach. They set back a tad from the actual beach and have pathways that you use to get onto the beach - so basically, access is easy, it's mostly sandy bottom with some rocks, the only seaweed you'll likely see is what may have washed up on the shore just as you enter the water - I've never found that to be a problem. Personally I've always worn watershoes.  There's deifinately more wave action on senerity than the family beach, but unless it's super windy not bad.  I would say that adults of average height can wade out maybe 200' before getting to neck deep water.

HTH


----------



## CarolAnnC

DVCconvert said:


> The Serenity cabana's don't have their own private beachfront like they do at the family beach. They set back a tad from the actual beach and have pathways that you use to get onto the beach - so basically, access is easy, it's mostly sandy bottom with some rocks, the only seaweed you'll likely see is what may have washed up on the shore just as you enter the water - I've never found that to be a problem. Personally I've always worn watershoes.  There's deifinately more wave action on senerity than the family beach, but unless it's super windy not bad.  I would say that adults of average height can wade out maybe 200' before getting to neck deep water.
> 
> HTH



Thanks for the feedback!  We are going to try this one out, I think.


----------



## Stefy

We just booked Cabana 19 on Serenity Bay.  So excited to check these out in September and will take lots of photos for you guys


----------



## WDWDeb

mlemmons said:


> For those that are interested.  Here's the view from Cabana 11.



Thank you for posting the picture!  We are in #11 on the 6/7 double dip and I have been wanting to know what the view was like.  It looks like the chairs are not in front of it on the beach, but there is the volleyball court.  Did you just use the chairs where they are on the beach or can you drag them over a bit in front of the cabana?


----------



## fredms

I was in cabana 7 on the 5/15 sailing and it was totally worth it!   We had the concierge put a pack in play in the room so that Judah (1) could nap (which he did for 3 hours!).  Highly recommended!


----------



## 1stDisneyCruiseForUs

Hi all.  I am really enjoying this thread and - gulp - kind of have my heart set on booking a cabana for our upcoming trip.  I know they're ridiculously priced for what you get, but heck, you only live once!

Anyway, I do have a few questions that I was hoping you fine folks could help answer...

(1) What is the typical gratuity associated w/ a cabana?  Do you tip per person?  For your host?  (I'm attempting to be very organized and have gratuity $ all put aside in envelopes ahead of time)

(2) Any recent Magic experiences?  I hear the cabanas book up extremely quickly w/ Dream sailings, but has anybody had any experiences with availability on the Magic since the online booking opened up?

THANKS EVERYONE!!!!
Steph


----------



## Friscorays

I think this thread would make a good sticky.


----------



## jilljill

Friscorays said:


> I think this thread would make a good sticky.



While that idea seems good, there are other that complain when there are too many stickies and they can't view the boards properly on a handheld device.  Hard to please everyone all the time.


I have added a link to this thread in the FAQ sticky at the top of the boards.  I thought it was already there.


----------



## Alexander

Do cabanas open up from time to time?

I was online right at my 90 day window and was hoping to get a cabana since my parents will be with us on the first of our B2B cruises and the none of the cabanas were showing available.  

We will have to have a family beach one since we have two kids.  Does a waiting list ever come through on the ship?

Maybe they have been booked, but people will cancel closer to that 3 day window?


----------



## poohj80

Back to reality after visiting Cabana 5 last week and it was WONDERFUL!  Still not sure I coudl justify the price in the future, but it was such an awesome way to spend a family day!


----------



## maryisme

poohj80 said:


> Back to reality after visiting Cabana 5 last week and it was WONDERFUL!  Still not sure I coudl justify the price in the future, but it was such an awesome way to spend a family day!



Welcome back! We are in number for our August double dip. How was the service? Thanks!

Mary


----------



## poohj80

maryisme said:


> Welcome back! We are in number for our August double dip. How was the service? Thanks!
> 
> Mary



Service was great!  Rodrigo was our attendent and he took good care of us without being overly pressing.  He even offered us a golf cart ride to the snorkeling lagoon even though it wasn't far (we walked back).  He actually had to wake us up at 415 to tell us we needed to get packed up as we had all sacked out.  We woke up and all the beaches were empty...made for some nice photos.


----------



## maryisme

poohj80 said:


> Service was great!  Rodrigo was our attendent and he took good care of us without being overly pressing.  He even offered us a golf cart ride to the snorkeling lagoon even though it wasn't far (we walked back).  He actually had to wake us up at 415 to tell us we needed to get packed up as we had all sacked out.  We woke up and all the beaches were empty...made for some nice photos.



Thanks for the update! I meant to say that we are booked in 5 also. Hilarious that you had to be woken up! Hope you had a wonderful cruise!

Mary


----------



## poohj80

maryisme said:


> Thanks for the update! I meant to say that we are booked in 5 also. Hilarious that you had to be woken up! Hope you had a wonderful cruise!
> 
> Mary



We did but 3 nights is WAY to short to explore the Dream!


----------



## rockinrollercoasters

Alexander said:


> Do cabanas open up from time to time?
> 
> I was online right at my 90 day window and was hoping to get a cabana since my parents will be with us on the first of our B2B cruises and the none of the cabanas were showing available.
> 
> We will have to have a family beach one since we have two kids.  Does a waiting list ever come through on the ship?
> 
> Maybe they have been booked, but people will cancel closer to that 3 day window?



We were just on the May 15th Dream.  LOVED IT!  All the cabanas were unavailable for us at 90 days, too.  A week before the cruise I went on to check to make sure I had done all my pre-cruise stuff and cabana #4 was available!!  I booked it right away.  We had a great time and it was one of the highlights of our trip.  My in-laws loved the peace and tranquility and my kids loved having the floats, toys, etc. at our fingertips.  It is pricey but we felt it was worth it.  Good luck!  I hope you get one!


----------



## poohj80

I'll also say that even though the cabanas are right next door, we only saw the family next to us a couple times and that's because they had a baby they would walk around to soothe.  Saw a couple others walking on the sidewalk passing by, but never really saw too many other people and all cabanas were booked.


----------



## sbtrfly74

We had a family side cabana on our May 19th cruise and was well worth it!!!!! My to older teens spent the day at the teen beach so we didn't see much of them all day but our 8 year old spent the day with us and seeing how crowded the "public" beach was would have me getting a cabana again in the future. My husband ended up with sun poisoning and went back to the ship a little early around 3 so I took my DD8 to the kids club and wasn't really impressed with it, so I was happy she spent the day with us. We had someone bring us drinks 2 maybe 3 times and didn't really access the concierge other than that and a taxi back to the shuttle. My neighbors however used it to the fullest extent and I could slightly hear them calling for a taxi non stop through out the day lol.

Family Beach (makes me cringe) 





Cabana Beach


----------



## Alexander

rockinrollercoasters said:


> We were just on the May 15th Dream.  LOVED IT!  All the cabanas were unavailable for us at 90 days, too.  A week before the cruise I went on to check to make sure I had done all my pre-cruise stuff and cabana #4 was available!!  I booked it right away.  We had a great time and it was one of the highlights of our trip.  My in-laws loved the peace and tranquility and my kids loved having the floats, toys, etc. at our fingertips.  It is pricey but we felt it was worth it.  Good luck!  I hope you get one!




Thanks!  I know the expense is probably not truly worth it, but this is the only cruise we'll ever get my dad on and I want everything to be perfect, and how do you put a price on perfect!  I check once or twice a day to see if anything has opened up.  There was actually one at the adult beach that opened up today, but that won't work for us (kids).


----------



## thescubamom

We were in Cabana #2 which was perfect for our family of 6 with a 3 and 5 year old.  Just steps from the bathrooms and Cookies II.  The cabana isn't as big as some of the photos depict, but large enough.  It was money well spent since we had plenty of mob free beach, beach chairs, sand toys for the kids, floats, etc.  Our daughter and son in law enjoyed the included hour of biking.  Plus we had a fridge full of bottled water, and sodas.  A basket held snacks.

If we wanted anything at all, we just punched the service button.  The concierge staff were "manning" the cabanas, at least our section of it and they were wonderful.

We laughed that the cost wasn't much more than 4 ski lift tickets!


----------



## El Cid 94

thescubamom said:


> We were in Cabana #2 which was perfect for our family of 6 with a 3 and 5 year old.  Just steps from the bathrooms and Cookies II.  The cabana isn't as big as some of the photos depict, but large enough.  It was money well spent since we had plenty of mob free beach, beach chairs, sand toys for the kids, floats, etc.  Our daughter and son in law enjoyed the included hour of biking.  Plus we had a fridge full of bottled water, and sodas.  A basket held snacks.
> 
> If we wanted anything at all, we just punched the service button.  The concierge staff were "manning" the cabanas, at least our section of it and they were wonderful.
> 
> We laughed that the cost wasn't much more than 4 ski lift tickets!



Cabana #2... Here we come

I heard Disney made cabana #2 better than the others!


----------



## Joan1

I know I have seen it and can't seem to find it 

Can anyone tell me the current price of the cabana rental and how many people that is for? I also need to know the cost to add additional people. I know that the maximum is 10 

thanks


----------



## jetskigrl

Joan1 said:


> I know I have seen it and can't seem to find it
> 
> Can anyone tell me the current price of the cabana rental and how many people that is for? I also need to know the cost to add additional people. I know that the maximum is 10
> 
> thanks



On the family beach it is $499 for 6 people, $50 per person after that, up to 10.
I believe the adult beach is less ($399 maybe).


----------



## FJS961

jetskigrl said:


> On the family beach it is $499 for 6 people, $50 per person after that, up to 10.
> I believe the adult beach is less ($399 maybe).



that is correct


----------



## Deemarch

We were in Cabana #6 on the May 12th Dream Cruise...WE LOVED EVERY MINUTE THERE!  As for the cost, we are planning another trip with the kids & grandkids in Sept of 2013 and a Cabana will definitely be in the budget!  I don't think I can do without one, after such a wonderful experience!!


----------



## jaurban

Has anyone gotten one once on board - we sail June 21 on the Dream, and nothing was available at our 90 day window or now.


----------



## Deemarch

We got ours before we left.


----------



## Brandis

jetskigrl said:


> On the family beach it is $499 for 6 people, $50 per person after that, up to 10.
> I believe the adult beach is less ($399 maybe).



The $399 for the adult cabanas is for 4 people, isn'it?


----------



## princssdisnygina

Brandis said:


> The $399 for the adult cabanas is for 4 people, isn'it?



It is $390.


----------



## thepops

Brandis said:


> The $399 for the adult cabanas is for 4 people, isn'it?


Yes that is what the website has listed.


----------



## princssdisnygina

jaurban said:


> Has anyone gotten one once on board - we sail June 21 on the Dream, and nothing was available at our 90 day window or now.



We did but it was before it was available online for booking. It has gotten so popular so I think it is more difficult.


----------



## CyndiandChris

http://travel.southpol.ca/2011/04/living-disney-dream-castaway-cay.html


----------



## poohj80

CyndiandChris said:


> http://travel.southpol.ca/2011/04/living-disney-dream-castaway-cay.html



That was our Cabana #5!


----------



## TLSnell1981

Deemarch said:


> We were in Cabana #6 on the May 12th Dream Cruise...WE LOVED EVERY MINUTE THERE!  As for the cost, we are planning another trip with the kids & grandkids in Sept of 2013 and a Cabana will definitely be in the budget!  I don't think I can do without one, after such a wonderful experience!!



Hmmm.. Does this mean, I need to book a cabana for each day of our double dip?


----------



## DVC4US

TLSnell1981 said:


> Hmmm.. Does this mean, I need to book a cabana for each day of our double dip?



That's what we are doing!  We had a cabana for our cruise in December and loved it.  We decided then that we definitely needed a cabana for our cruise in August.


----------



## ESN

For those who have had cabanas - -

How long did you actually get to stay in it?

The ashore/aboard times are listed as 8:30 and 5pm - but I realize those are subject to change.

We plan to go ashore asap to maximize our time - but wondering about the end of the day - Do they give you any kind of cut off time? 


What was the latest you were able to stay in the cabana before you were , ahem, escorted out?  4pm? 4:30?  

Thanks!


----------



## lucyem

CyndiandChris said:


> http://travel.southpol.ca/2011/04/living-disney-dream-castaway-cay.html



Thanks for posting this!  Great info we had not seen elsewhere, not only for the cabanas but concierge as well.


----------



## danjulia

ESN said:


> For those who have had cabanas - -
> 
> How long did you actually get to stay in it?
> 
> The ashore/aboard times are listed as 8:30 and 5pm - but I realize those are subject to change.
> 
> We plan to go ashore asap to maximize our time - but wondering about the end of the day - Do they give you any kind of cut off time?
> 
> 
> What was the latest you were able to stay in the cabana before you were , ahem, escorted out?  4pm? 4:30?
> 
> Thanks!



We were in cabana 11 in April and stayed as LONG as we possibly could. They definitely started cleaning up around 4 - taking used towels (we had 10 in our cabana and some had made their way back to the ship), trash, etc. Nobody specifically told us to leave though.

My son & I walked back to the ship (husband and daughter took the tram) - I think we were among the last dozen people left on the island. Very surreal & peaceful. It was a perfect day and I would spend the $$$ again in a heartbeat!


----------



## poohj80

ESN said:


> For those who have had cabanas - -
> 
> How long did you actually get to stay in it?
> 
> The ashore/aboard times are listed as 8:30 and 5pm - but I realize those are subject to change.
> 
> We plan to go ashore asap to maximize our time - but wondering about the end of the day - Do they give you any kind of cut off time?
> 
> 
> What was the latest you were able to stay in the cabana before you were , ahem, escorted out?  4pm? 4:30?
> 
> Thanks!



Since the Navigator said we could get off the ship around 8:30, we headed down to Deck 1 about 8:25 and were surprised not to find a line at all and people were being let off the ship already.  After we were off and headed to take our photo by the back of the ship, we heard the announcement that the ship had been cleared.

We had all fallen asleep in the hammock and loungers in the afternoon.  Around 4:15, the concierge knocked on the door to wake us all up and tell us the shuttle (golf cart) would be by in about 15 minutes to take us to the tram stop.  We packed up, took a few more pictures (of a very empty beach), then walked to the tram stop around 4:35 since the shuttle had not arrived yet.  We did see the shuttle carrying folks all the way back to the ship aorund 4:45.


----------



## Disneynut64

We ahve Cabana #8 for an upcoming september cruise, Had available 9 11 and 12 any one recommended more than another one.  Thanks Cindy


----------



## poohj80

Disneynut64 said:


> We ahve Cabana #8 for an upcoming september cruise, Had available 9 11 and 12 any one recommended more than another one.  Thanks Cindy



The lower the number the closer you are to everything so I would have picked 8 as well.


----------



## Disneynut64

Thanks for info.


----------



## DonDon

Are bike rentals and snorkal equipment still included in the rental price?  Is it 1 set of rental per cabana or up to the number of guests in the cabana?  Thanks!


----------



## poohj80

DonDon said:


> Are bike rentals and snorkal equipment still included in the rental price?  Is it 1 set of rental per cabana or up to the number of guests in the cabana?  Thanks!



Yes they are and it is one of each per person.


----------



## DonDon

poohj80 said:


> Yes they are and it is one of each per person.



Thanks.  Now I can go and convince DW that the rental is really not $499, it's $499 minus the rental prices of the bike and other item


----------



## poohj80

DonDon said:


> Thanks.  Now I can go and convince DW that the rental is really not $499, it's $499 minus the rental prices of the bike and other item



Make sure she's really interested in renting those items before you try that rationalization.


----------



## thedisneydiva

I just had cabana #10 on both CC days of the May 29 Dream cruise and they told us they would not be able to provide service to us past 4:00 but we had until 4:30 to enjoy the cabana.

I thought renting the cabana was totally worth it, even though we didn't use the bike rentals and we only used the snorkel gear one day of the two. The nicest part about it is having your own private beach. On the part of the beach reserved for cabana guests I ddid not see more than a total of 10 people at any time!  I looked over on the other side of the rope and it was packed with people!

One negative thing however, is there are no photographers there on the reserved part of the beach. I always look forward to getting great shots of my kids on the beach, but I had to take them all myself this time.


----------



## poohj80

thedisneydiva said:


> One negative thing however, is there are no photographers there on the reserved part of the beach. I always look forward to getting great shots of my kids on the beach, but I had to take them all myself this time.



True, but we also found some character greetings we weren't expecting (and by the lack of lines, neither was anyone else) including Captain Jack at the Tram stop looking VERY bored!


----------



## TLSnell1981

DVC4US said:


> That's what we are doing!  We had a cabana for our cruise in December and loved it.  We decided then that we definitely needed a cabana for our cruise in August.



Okay, that's what I thought...


----------



## fantasy2012

Yes. Thanks for all of the great info.


----------



## Disneynut64

Was looking at pictures.  Is there only a double recliner chair?  If there are more people is there room for more chairs?


----------



## princssdisnygina

Disneynut64 said:


> Was looking at pictures.  Is there only a double recliner chair?  If there are more people is there room for more chairs?



Recliner?  You must be talking about the two large lounge chairs on the front porch?

Here is the seating:

Two large loungers
Two Chairs on the front porch
A full size couch
Two chairs inside
A bench against the wall that can be used for seating as well
And of course the hammock outsite the cabana

All in all there is definitely enough room for 10 people so you won't need any other chairs.  

Here are some pics:


----------



## jaurban

as it never occurred to me to book this for my family due to the price.  But, now I see how nice they look, and there is a dedicated hammock for my DH and shade and drink service, I want one....


----------



## princssdisnygina

jaurban said:


> as it never occurred to me to book this for my family due to the price.  But, now I see how nice they look, and there is a dedicated hammock for my DH and shade and drink service, I want one....



When are you going?  You may still be able to get one? 
We LOVED it and I just booked another one for my cruise in September!


----------



## jaurban

Sadly no.  We go on June 21 and I have looked online every day.  All booked.  I will ask onboard but can't imagine they will open up.


----------



## princssdisnygina

jaurban said:


> Sadly no.  We go on June 21 and I have looked online every day.  All booked.  I will ask onboard but can't imagine they will open up.



When you get on board if they don't have anything available ask to be put on the list for the handicap accessible cabana.  If no one uses it then they will open it up to a wait list.


----------



## mjaclyn

Question... I know that the maximum number of people in the cabana is 10, but what does that actually mean? Will they only allow 10 people at a time in your cabana or is that just referring to the amount of towels/waters/snacks/rentals you get? We are traveling in January and may have more than 10 in our party...would the extra people be allowed to come see the cabana or are any more than 10 not even allowed in the area?

Also, do you have to pay for your cabana when you book it? Are you allowed to use an OBC towards the price? Thanks!


----------



## princssdisnygina

mjaclyn said:


> Question... I know that the maximum number of people in the cabana is 10, but what does that actually mean? Will they only allow 10 people at a time in your cabana or is that just referring to the amount of towels/waters/snacks/rentals you get? We are traveling in January and may have more than 10 in our party...would the extra people be allowed to come see the cabana or are any more than 10 not even allowed in the area?
> 
> Also, do you have to pay for your cabana when you book it? Are you allowed to use an OBC towards the price? Thanks!



The Max number of people allowed IN the cabana is 10.  Since it is a private area you have to have a wristband to get into it so if you are asking if visitors can come in.... no. You are allowed 10 people so if you need more than that you will have to get a second cabana.  AND you do have to notify them how many people you will have because its $50 extra a person over 6 people so you have to give them the number to get the wristbands.

No, you don't have to pay for it upfront. It goes on your ship account so technically your onboard credit will go towards it.


----------



## jaurban

> When you get on board if they don't have anything available ask to be put on the list for the handicap accessible cabana. If no one uses it then they will open it up to a wait list.



Oh my goodness, what a great tip.  I won't count on that of course, but it makes sense as I did not see all the cabana numbers listed online - some were skipped.


----------



## princssdisnygina

jaurban said:


> Oh my goodness, what a great tip.  I won't count on that of course, but it makes sense as I did not see all the cabana numbers listed online - some were skipped.



Yea. They will not release the handicap cabana until the day before I believe so if you are the first on the list you have a 50/50 shot!


----------



## ajstaud

I'm so excited last night we were able to book cabana #5!!!  It does show as confirmed on our trip plans, however this morning when I went back onto the excursion reservation page it still shows cabana #5 available?  Little scared that we might not get it, so I called DCL  there showing in their system that we have it!  I hope nothing goes wrong!!  Has anyone else seen this?  How long does it take for DCL to update their website?


----------



## Brandis

It only shows available to you, because you booked it. It won't show up for anyone else.


----------



## Disneynut64

ajstaud said:


> I'm so excited last night we were able to book cabana #5!!!  It does show as confirmed on our trip plans, however this morning when I went back onto the excursion reservation page it still shows cabana #5 available?  Little scared that we might not get it, so I called DCL  there showing in their system that we have it!  I hope nothing goes wrong!!  Has anyone else seen this?  How long does it take for DCL to update their website?



yes I think it shows up like that for the people that have booked it but comes up unavailable for people who want to book it.  Same thing happens when i sign into my reservation and look at the cabana rentals.


----------



## Kim&Chris

ajstaud said:


> I'm so excited last night we were able to book cabana #5!!!  It does show as confirmed on our trip plans, however this morning when I went back onto the excursion reservation page it still shows cabana #5 available?  Little scared that we might not get it, so I called DCL  there showing in their system that we have it!  I hope nothing goes wrong!!  Has anyone else seen this?  How long does it take for DCL to update their website?



Just starting to do some research on these...and I want one 

What "strategy" did you use to get one?  Should I go online at midnight and see if I can snag one?


----------



## pittcrew

We just got off the Dream and somewhere I saw prices for the cabanas.  They will be $399/day for up to 6 people.  Additional people are $50 each.


----------



## princssdisnygina

pittcrew said:


> We just got off the Dream and somewhere I saw prices for the cabanas.  They will be $399/day for up to 6 people.  Additional people are $50 each.



That is for the Adult beach cabanas.  The ones on the family beach are $499.


----------



## Dizzyworld

Kim&Chris said:


> What "strategy" did you use to get one?  Should I go online at midnight and see if I can snag one?



Yes, be online at midnight. 
I am surprised how fast they go. If you don't get one, keep checking back until you sail.


----------



## Kim&Chris

Dizzyworld said:


> Yes, be online at midnight.
> I am surprised how fast they go. If you don't get one, keep checking back until you sail.



THANK YOU!!!


----------



## VAgal76

Hope someone can help out on my questions. 

* Do all the cabanas have an electrical outlet or just handicapped accessible? Looking to plug in my ipod docking speakers. Standard outlet needed.
* Does anyone have details (type & price) on alcohol packages handy?

TIA


----------



## KristiMc

VAgal76 said:


> Hope someone can help out on my questions.
> 
> * Do all the cabanas have an electrical outlet or just handicapped accessible? Looking to plug in my ipod docking speakers. Standard outlet needed.
> * Does anyone have details (type & price) on alcohol packages handy?
> 
> TIA



Yes, they all have an electrical outlet.  Sorry - I don't remember the details of the alcohol packages.


----------



## VAgal76

KristiMc said:


> Yes, they all have an electrical outlet.  Sorry - I don't remember the details of the alcohol packages.



That helps a lot.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## princssdisnygina

VAgal76 said:


> * Does anyone have details (type & price) on alcohol packages handy?
> TIA



What alcohol packages? With the cabana?   I have never heard of such a thing?


----------



## pjpoohbear

I am also interested in what the "add-on" packages are and the pricing.

27/30/34 days till possible cabana booking windows, fingers crossed for one on at least 1 of our upcoming cruises.

Pj


----------



## poohj80

princssdisnygina said:


> What alcohol packages? With the cabana?   I have never heard of such a thing?



There were no acohol packages in the cabana, just the same menu as at the bars.


----------



## Sunny37

poohj80 said:


> There were no acohol packages in the cabana, just the same menu as at the bars.



Yeah, we had one on June 8th on Serenity Bay and DH ordered a bucket of beer.  The cabana host picked it up and brought it to us...ahhh I wish I were back in that cabana......


----------



## poohj80

Sunny37 said:


> Yeah, we had one on June 8th on Serenity Bay and DH ordered a bucket of beer.  The cabana host picked it up and brought it to us...ahhh I wish I were back in that cabana......



The Bucket of beer offer (6 for the price of 5 or something like that) is offered everywhere, not just the cabanas.


----------



## LissaW16

Sunny37 said:


> Yeah, we had one on June 8th on Serenity Bay and DH ordered a bucket of beer.  The cabana host picked it up and brought it to us...ahhh I wish I were back in that cabana......



our family was in cabana 19 on June 8th! Howdy Neighbor!

we LOVED it. very peaceful. Perfect for our party of 6.


----------



## VAgal76

poohj80 said:


> The Bucket of beer offer (6 for the price of 5 or something like that) is offered everywhere, not just the cabanas.



Ooooh, OK! I kept seeing "add on alcohol packages" on the cabana info on their website but it didn't give any other details. I thought I saw someone post a pic with a punch - 1 with and 1 without alcohol in it in their fridge. That was another reason I thought they may have had a separate menu of some sort. 

Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## poohj80

VAgal76 said:


> Ooooh, OK! I kept seeing "add on alcohol packages" on the cabana info on their website but it didn't give any other details. I thought I saw someone post a pic with a punch - 1 with and 1 without alcohol in it in their fridge. That was another reason I thought they may have had a separate menu of some sort.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up!



The punch used to be offered from what I read, but no longer.


----------



## princssdisnygina

VAgal76 said:


> Ooooh, OK! I kept seeing "add on alcohol packages" on the cabana info on their website but it didn't give any other details. I thought I saw someone post a pic with a punch - 1 with and 1 without alcohol in it in their fridge. That was another reason I thought they may have had a separate menu of some sort.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up!



That was my picture!  When I was there 6 months ago we had alcohol in our fridge and it was included with the cabana.  Not something we had to buy.  If you want alcohol your concierge will get it for you and charge it to your room, you just have to sign for it when he brings it.  The "packages" are the same on the cruise and on CC.


----------



## DVCconvert

poohj80 said:


> The punch used to be offered from what I read, but no longer.



We had it in a cabana on Serenity bay this past Feb.
but at the same time we had a couple cabanas on the family beach and those did not have any punch.


----------



## VAgal76

poohj80 said:


> The punch used to be offered from what I read, but no longer.



Man, they just lost a star for no longer including the punch in the cabanas. 

princssdisnygina - Was the punch tasty? Maybe I should start an email campaign to get it back.


----------



## ibouncetoo

My guess is they stopped suppling spiked punch in the family cabanas because someone complained after the kids got into it! 

.


----------



## princssdisnygina

VAgal76 said:


> Man, they just lost a star for no longer including the punch in the cabanas.
> 
> princssdisnygina - Was the punch tasty? Maybe I should start an email campaign to get it back.



It was very yummy! 



ibouncetoo said:


> My guess is they stopped suppling spiked punch in the family cabanas because someone complained after the kids got into it!
> 
> .



Actually they only supplied the alcoholic ones over at Serenity Bay.  You had to request them at the family beach.


----------



## VAgal76

I miss all the good stuff! You're probably right, some kid drank the "good" adult punch and that did it.


----------



## SharonLowe

princssdisnygina said:


> It was very yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they only supplied the alcoholic ones over at Serenity Bay.  You had to request them at the family beach.



When we had one on the family beach in November 2010, they had one spiked and one virgin punch and the spiked one had a ribbon on it.  We didn't have to request it.  They should definitely bring it back for the price we pay and let people choose if they want spiked, regular, or both.  It was tasty and nice to have something right there in the cabana.


----------



## Brandis

Sorry, posted in wrong thread.


----------



## disney minnie

Can you take alcohol off the boat and to your cabana?


----------



## poohj80

Finally posted our Cabana Trip Report if anyone is interested...

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41649022&postcount=18


----------



## Brandis

Any photos of the Serenity Bax Cabanas, especially No 20 and surroundings?


----------



## maryisme

poohj80 said:


> Finally posted our Cabana Trip Report if anyone is interested...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41649022&postcount=18



Thanks for the great trip report. I really enjoyed it.  We are also in cabana 5 this august for our double dip and cannot wait! Your DD is adorable!


----------



## princssdisnygina

Brandis said:


> Any photos of the Serenity Bax Cabanas, especially No 20 and surroundings?



I was in cabin #18 before so here is an idea!

The one on the far left is cabana #20.  It wasn't being used that day so it was closed up but you can get an idea!  





This is the view from my cabana #18, it will be pretty similar from #20.





This is the view looking from the beach to cabana #18.  Again, it will be similar!


----------



## Pinky166

We are sharing a Cabana on our upcoming cruise but I was wondering what the procedure is when sharing it. Do we need to somehow get DCL to add to Cabana to all 3 staterooms so that we all get our wristbands? 

If not how will DCL know we need 6 wristbands, instead of just 2 for the stateroom that has the Cabana reservation linked to it. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BCV23

Pinky166 said:


> We are sharing a Cabana on our upcoming cruise but I was wondering what the procedure is when sharing it. Do we need to somehow get DCL to add to Cabana to all 3 staterooms so that we all get our wristbands?
> 
> If not how will DCL know we need 6 wristbands, instead of just 2 for the stateroom that has the Cabana reservation linked to it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Our family was in three cabins. All the wristbands were delivered to my cabin the day before Castaway Cay . I distributed the wristbands at dinner. Have fun! 

We were on the 12/30 Wonder cruise. Received both types of punch without requesting either at the family beach.


----------



## Pinky166

BCV23 said:


> Our family was in three cabins. All the wristbands were delivered to my cabin the day before Castaway Cay . I distributed the wristbands at dinner. Have fun!



Thanks for the info. Were your 3 cabins linked together though?


----------



## PoopDeckPappy

My son will be 1 at the time we are on Castaway Cay, he will also be the 7th person in the group.  We're getting a cabana.  Will I have to pay extra for him?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## BCV23

Pinky166 said:


> Thanks for the info. Were your 3 cabins linked together though?



They were. We each received a ticket with our printed name as well as the wristlet. Were you asked how many guests when you reserved?


----------



## KristiMc

PoopDeckPappy said:


> My son will be 1 at the time we are on Castaway Cay, he will also be the 7th person in the group.  We're getting a cabana.  Will I have to pay extra for him?
> 
> Thanks for the info.



Yes, the cabana price includes up to 6 people.  You can have up to 4 more for $50/person.


----------



## Brandis

Can the additional people (over 4 at Serenity Bay) be added online or does it have to be done onboard?

I have cruised with DCL before, so I could book a SB cabana on Day 90, but my friends whose reservations are linked to mine are first time cruisers. So I couldn't add them to the Cabana yet, it tells me I have to wait for Day 75.

Will I then be able to only add 3 more people and having to add the last one on board or can I book all of them on Day 75, even if we go over the base occupancy of 4?


----------



## PoopDeckPappy

KristiMc said:


> Yes, the cabana price includes up to 6 people.  You can have up to 4 more for $50/person.



I was afraid of that.  Kind of stinks to have to pay for someone who will just sit there in a stroller but it is what it is.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ibouncetoo

PoopDeckPappy said:


> I was afraid of that. Kind of stinks to have to pay for someone who will just sit there in a stroller but it is what it is. Thanks for the reply.


 
Just think of if as part of the reason you are even getting a cabana is for the baby...a place to nap and take break out of the sun, convient spot for feeding and changing, etc.


----------



## Jenemmy

This thread is getting me sooooo antsy! We are cruising on the Dream in December and hoping for a cabana on our Castaway Cay day. We are not concierge, so I will be on the computer at midnight on my 90 day mark. Wish me luck!


----------



## Pinky166

BCV23 said:


> They were. We each received a ticket with our printed name as well as the wristlet. Were you asked how many guests when you reserved?



Ah that's why they probably knew how many wrist bands to give you.

I didn't book the cabana, someone else did & we are splitting the costs with them. I guess we will need to check with DCL how to do this.

Thanks for your help anyway.


----------



## PoopDeckPappy

ibouncetoo said:


> Just think of if as part of the reason you are even getting a cabana is for the baby...a place to nap and take break out of the sun, convient spot for feeding and changing, etc.



I didn't even think about changing, great point and well worth it.  Now if he would nap it would be a real treat!


----------



## PoopDeckPappy

Jenemmy said:


> This thread is getting me sooooo antsy! We are cruising on the Dream in December and hoping for a cabana on our Castaway Cay day. We are not concierge, so I will be on the computer at midnight on my 90 day mark. Wish me luck!



Good luck!  I'm sure you'll get the one you want.  I suppose the reason they opened it up to the public is b/c concierge alone wasn't selling them out.  I'm also planning on doing the midnight thing.  Hope it's a non-work night, I'm usually sleeping by 9 PM.


----------



## jjgarv

Jenemmy said:


> This thread is getting me sooooo antsy! We are cruising on the Dream in December and hoping for a cabana on our Castaway Cay day. We are not concierge, so I will be on the computer at midnight on my 90 day mark. Wish me luck!



I'm at the 105-day mark at the gold level, and at midnight, all the cabanas for our October cruise were gone, except for 1 at Serenity Bay!  I was SO bummed out!  We really wanted one, as we're traveling with our daughter (8 yrs old), and both sets of our parents...  Oh well.  We've always loved our Castaway Cay days in the past without cabanas, so I'm sure that it will still be a great day!


----------



## goofieslonglostsis

Pinky166 said:


> Ah that's why they probably knew how many wrist bands to give you.
> 
> I didn't book the cabana, someone else did & we are splitting the costs with them. I guess we will need to check with DCL how to do this.
> 
> Thanks for your help anyway.



Hi Claire,

are you joining in with Noel, John and me or one of the many other of our DIS-friends that got all of the cabanas booked up? I personally don't really worry about this. I know you're not the worrying-type and just looking for info but you know me; never one to keep her mouth shut.  I've found out that the actual wristbands apparently are handed out when checking in for the cabanas. Which would result in you "just" having to show up together for check in. Take care of paying your host and done. I figured in "worst" case scenario, on our cruise they end up distributing the wristbands by delivering them to the stateroom the night before. In that case it should be no biggie to take care of that either at guest services (could see where they could be more of a "challange" as this is something taken care of by concierge) that same day or at check in on CC.


----------



## Jenemmy

jjgarv said:


> I'm at the 105-day mark at the gold level, and at midnight, all the cabanas for our October cruise were gone, except for 1 at Serenity Bay!  I was SO bummed out!  We really wanted one, as we're traveling with our daughter (8 yrs old), and both sets of our parents...  Oh well.  We've always loved our Castaway Cay days in the past without cabanas, so I'm sure that it will still be a great day!



Awwww...I'm sorry it didn't work out for you. I guess I'm cautiously optimistic, but trying to be realistic, as well. Let me ask you this -- when you got on the computer at midnight, did you log in to Castaway Club and then search for the cabanas with "my cruise plans"? I'm assuming that's where to go, but not positive.

Like you say, Castaway Cay is amazing no matter what. We did our first Disney Cruise last year and it has absolutely become my happy place!


----------



## Jenemmy

PoopDeckPappy said:


> Good luck!  I'm sure you'll get the one you want.  I suppose the reason they opened it up to the public is b/c concierge alone wasn't selling them out.  I'm also planning on doing the midnight thing.  Hope it's a non-work night, I'm usually sleeping by 9 PM.



Good luck to you with your midnight quest, as well!  I don't have my chance until September. How obsessive am I that it is already consuming my mind?? LOL. Let us know how it goes.

I also ready somewhere that concierge wasn't filling them. Here's hoping!


----------



## goofieslonglostsis

Jenemmy said:


> Let me ask you this -- when you got on the computer at midnight, did you log in to Castaway Club and then search for the cabanas with "my cruise plans"? I'm assuming that's where to go, but not positive.



It works just like any other tourbooking. At your assigned bookingwindow; log into your reservation and hit the "book" button under My reservations, followed by the "excursions" button. No need to select the port as the cabanas on CC will show up on top of the list of ALL tours available on your cruise. If they are booked they will be "greyed" out and mentioned "no reservations available". If there is something available, you can select it. Proceed after that! Don't get other stuff if this is important to you, as nothing is confirmed until you go further into the system and confirm it. Sometimes people run into problems and loose a reservation on the way to getting it confirmed. So if something is important; confirm it first before making other ressies.


----------



## Jenemmy

goofieslonglostsis said:


> It works just like any other tourbooking. At your assigned bookingwindow; log into your reservation and hit the "book" button under My reservations, followed by the "excursions" button. No need to select the port as the cabanas on CC will show up on top of the list of ALL tours available on your cruise. If they are booked they will be "greyed" out and mentioned "no reservations available". If there is something available, you can select it. Proceed after that! Don't get other stuff if this is important to you, as nothing is confirmed until you go further into the system and confirm it. Sometimes people run into problems and loose a reservation on the way to getting it confirmed. So if something is important; confirm it first before making other ressies.



Great info -- thanks!


----------



## TiszBear

I'm on the DVC Members Cruise in September and I can honestly say all the cabanas were booked by the time I got on the computer.


----------



## Kim&Chris

I'm also trying to be optimistic, but also realistic.  I'll be basically competing against a bunch of other families for a few precious cabanas.  Fingers crossed.  If I don't get one, I'm sure we'll still have a great day!


----------



## tinkmom2

Kim&Chris said:


> I'm also trying to be optimistic, but also realistic.  I'll be basically competing against a bunch of other families for a few precious cabanas.  Fingers crossed.  If I don't get one, I'm sure we'll still have a great day!



I am with you! We have been twice without a cabana and have have a blast. If we don't get one we will still have an amazing time! And we will have some money in our pockets!


----------



## jjgarv

Jenemmy said:


> Awwww...I'm sorry it didn't work out for you. I guess I'm cautiously optimistic, but trying to be realistic, as well. Let me ask you this -- when you got on the computer at midnight, did you log in to Castaway Club and then search for the cabanas with "my cruise plans"? I'm assuming that's where to go, but not positive.
> 
> Like you say, Castaway Cay is amazing no matter what. We did our first Disney Cruise last year and it has absolutely become my happy place!



I logged into "My Reservation"...you'll need your reservation number for this.  After this comes up, pick "My Cruise Plans".  Scroll down and you'll see buttons for Excursions, Palo, Remy, Spa, etc.  Pick the "Excursions" button.  Under that, you'll see all the Cabanas and other excursions for Castaway Cay.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## BCV23

Pinky166 said:


> Ah that's why they probably knew how many wrist bands to give you.
> 
> I didn't book the cabana, someone else did & we are splitting the costs with them. I guess we will need to check with DCL how to do this.
> 
> Thanks for your help anyway.



Won't the people with whom you're sharing know if they listed your names on the reservation?

We did have separate cc# on file for two of the cabins. Sure enough, the cabana was charged to the wrong cabin.

Anyway, have fun! 



goofieslonglostsis said:


> Hi Claire,
> 
> are you joining in with Noel, John and me or one of the many other of our DIS-friends that got all of the cabanas booked up? I personally don't really worry about this. I know you're not the worrying-type and just looking for info but you know me; never one to keep her mouth shut.  I've found out that the actual wristbands apparently are handed out when checking in for the cabanas. Which would result in you "just" having to show up together for check in. Take care of paying your host and done. I figured in "worst" case scenario, on our cruise they end up distributing the wristbands by delivering them to the stateroom the night before. In that case it should be no biggie to take care of that either at guest services (could see where they could be more of a "challange" as this is something taken care of by concierge) that same day or at check in on CC.



Oh, dear....have I forgotten already? Maybe we did get the wristbands at the check in spot? My DH isn't sure either. I know the "excursion" tickets with our names on each were delivered the day before CC in a very fun manner. Nice Disney touch.


----------



## Kim&Chris

tinkmom2 said:


> I am with you! We have been twice without a cabana and have have a blast. If we don't get one we will still have an amazing time! And we will have some money in our pockets!


----------



## poohj80

BCV23 said:


> Oh, dear....have I forgotten already? Maybe we did get the wristbands at the check in spot? My DH isn't sure either. I know the "excursion" tickets with our names on each were delivered the day before CC in a very fun manner. Nice Disney touch.



We received the wristbands in our cabin the night before and there was no one at the cabana check-in when we arrived.


----------



## ibouncetoo

You don't have to have all your online booking stuff done before you can book a cabana, right?  Just be paid in full?

(I'm sure I've booked excursions before filling in all that stuff, but I know you can't select your port arrival time till everything is filled out for everyone in the cabin, just wanted to make sure it wasn't the same for cabanas.)

.


----------



## princssdisnygina

ibouncetoo said:


> You don't have to have all your online booking stuff done before you can book a cabana, right?  Just be paid in full?
> 
> (I'm sure I've booked excursions before filling in all that stuff, but I know you can't select your port arrival time till everything is filled out for everyone in the cabin, just wanted to make sure it wasn't the same for cabanas.)
> 
> .



It has to be your available time to book excursions and you have to be paid in full.  That's it.


----------



## Pinky166

goofieslonglostsis said:


> Hi Claire,
> 
> are you joining in with Noel, John and me or one of the many other of our DIS-friends that got all of the cabanas booked up? I personally don't really worry about this. I know you're not the worrying-type and just looking for info but you know me; never one to keep her mouth shut.  I've found out that the actual wristbands apparently are handed out when checking in for the cabanas. Which would result in you "just" having to show up together for check in. Take care of paying your host and done. I figured in "worst" case scenario, on our cruise they end up distributing the wristbands by delivering them to the stateroom the night before. In that case it should be no biggie to take care of that either at guest services (could see where they could be more of a "challange" as this is something taken care of by concierge) that same day or at check in on CC.



Sorry hun I missed your reply. 

There are a few a us sharing the one next door (12) to you & Noel.  So i'll see you on the beach. 

Yeah i'm not really worrying about it just curious how/when they distribute them.


----------



## goofieslonglostsis

Pinky166 said:


> Sorry hun I missed your reply.
> 
> There are a few a us sharing the one next door (12) to you & Noel.  So i'll see you on the beach.



In that case, you'ld better keep it quite, or else.................


----------



## Pinky166

goofieslonglostsis said:


> In that case, you'ld better keep it quite, or else.................



Well you'd better bring some ear plugs as we are having a party with plenty of Champagne.


----------



## BCV23

poohj80 said:


> We received the wristbands in our cabin the night before and there was no one at the cabana check-in when we arrived.



Thanks so much. I'm quite glad that my memory isn't completely gone.


----------



## kritter

Will they allow you to have 12 in a cabana??


----------



## DVC4US

kritter said:


> Will they allow you to have 12 in a cabana??



I believe the maximum is 10 people and this is one of those "rules" they do enforce.  We were on a cruise in December when the maximum was 6 people and we had 8 in our party so we had to book 2 cabanas.


----------



## princssdisnygina

DVC4US said:


> I believe the maximum is 10 people and this is one of those "rules" they do enforce.  We were on a cruise in December when the maximum was 6 people and we had 8 in our party so we had to book 2 cabanas.



Yes.  You have to specify how many you will have.  It's an extra $50 a person UP TO 10 people.  The people allowed in the cabana will have wristbands.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

And here's my question:

Silver Castaway Club... we are at 92 days today... so midnight tonight we will be at 91 days... midnight tomorrow, 90 days... does that mean I can (hopefully!) book a cabana tomorrow just after midnight?  

Disneycruise.com says July 15th, which is just after midnight Thursday? 

Can ya tell how badly we wany a cabana?!


----------



## Brandis

It seems they mean "after the 90th day", since for me it only worked on day 89. I logged in right after midnight Florida time when day 89 started for me and about 2 min. later the tours finally became available and I could snatch the last cabana. Online Check-In only worked a couple of hours later.


----------



## princssdisnygina

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> And here's my question:
> 
> Silver Castaway Club... we are at 92 days today... so midnight tonight we will be at 91 days... midnight tomorrow, 90 days... does that mean I can (hopefully!) book a cabana tomorrow just after midnight?
> 
> Disneycruise.com says July 15th, which is just after midnight Thursday?
> 
> Can ya tell how badly we wany a cabana?!



You should be able to see your official count if you log into the Disney Cruise website.  You can typically book things around 12:30am EST.  When it says your 90 days then you can book!


----------



## TLSnell1981

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Can ya tell how badly we wany a cabana?!



  ​


----------



## lovbeinmom

Anyone on the October 20th cruise and have a cabana booked? Are there any still open......I really wait one but can not book until Aug 6th


----------



## all5ofus

lovbeinmom said:


> Anyone on the October 20th cruise and have a cabana booked? Are there any still open......I really wait one but can not book until Aug 6th



I've got one booked.  As of right now #4, #6, #7, & #8 on the Family Beach are available and #19 & 20 at Serenity Bay are available.


ETA: Sorry, I misread your post.  These are for the Oct 22 Magic, not the Oct 20 Dream.


----------



## ibouncetoo

princssdisnygina said:


> You should be able to see your official count if you log into the Disney Cruise website. You can typically book things around 12:30am EST.  When it says your 90 days then you can book!


 

*12:01 AM Eastern *

Just did it for our 4 day and 3 day B2B on the Dream in November.  Got cabana #2 on the four day.  Family wasn't sure they'd want it because "the kids will be running around all over the island".  Yeh...but the Great Aunts want a place to relax in the shade and the kids can come check on us between adventures! 

.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Ok, this morning it says 91 days so that means it *should* flip to 90 days after midnight!

Guess that means I'll be staying up to find out... wish me luck!!!


----------



## pjpoohbear

ibouncetoo said:


> *12:01 AM Eastern *
> 
> Just did it for our 4 day and 3 day B2B on the Dream in November.  Got cabana #2 on the four day.  Family wasn't sure they'd want it because "the kids will be running around all over the island".  Yeh...but the Great Aunts want a place to relax in the shade and the kids can come check on us between adventures!
> 
> .



Wonderful!    And the kids get bikes, tubes and snorkeling etc! 

Jackie, tonight is my night to try for a Cabana for the October 27th 23 day, on my October 30th cruise all the Cabanas are gone, darn it (as reported by a Plat cruiser.) Fingers Crossed!


----------



## ibouncetoo

Good luck, PJ! 

.


----------



## jjgarv

Hi, all!  We just snagged #6 for our October cruise with our DD and both sets of our parents...   Anyway, here's the question: the on-line ressie system seemed to be acting up, so we could only confirm it for the three of us, even though we are linked with all the parents and the parents are within their booking windows.  Can we add the parents to the cabana ressie once we get on the ship?  I'm just afraid to go back into the on-line system and mess with it for fear of losing it!  (DH would murder me, for sure!)  

Also, we are not concierge, but can the senior folks still get a golf cart ride to and from the cabana?

TIA!


----------



## pjpoohbear

jjgarv, which cruise are you sailing on?  And what other cabanas were still open?


If you can't add the extra people on line, it will be easy to add them once you board the ship, just head to guest services.

Pj


----------



## princssdisnygina

jjgarv said:


> Hi, all!  We just snagged #6 for our October cruise with our DD and both sets of our parents...   Anyway, here's the question: the on-line ressie system seemed to be acting up, so we could only confirm it for the three of us, even though we are linked with all the parents and the parents are within their booking windows.  Can we add the parents to the cabana ressie once we get on the ship?  I'm just afraid to go back into the on-line system and mess with it for fear of losing it!  (DH would murder me, for sure!)
> 
> Also, we are not concierge, but can the senior folks still get a golf cart ride to and from the cabana?
> 
> TIA!



By booking the cabana you are concierge for the day!  Everyone gets a golf cart ride! 

As far as adding the others... yes you can do that once on the ship.  I don't know if you are a CC member or not but I couldn't link my parents with mine until their 90 day mark because they were only silver club members and I am a gold member so I could book 105 days out.  if they are first time cruisers their mark is at 70 or 75 days I believe.  If that is the case just wait until their check in time is available then go back in and modify it!  You will be fine!  If not and the system is just screwing up then you can most definitely add them once onboard!


----------



## jjgarv

pjpoohbear said:


> jjgarv, which cruise are you sailing on?  And what other cabanas were still open?
> 
> 
> If you can't add the extra people on line, it will be easy to add them once you board the ship, just head to guest services.
> 
> Pj



We're sailing on B2B, but the cabana is for the 10/9 4-night portion.  There was nothing available when I stayed up to midnight to book it (of course!).  I've just been checking back occasionally, and this one happened to be open!  Talk about getting a little pixie dust!


----------



## jjgarv

princssdisnygina said:


> By booking the cabana you are concierge for the day!  Everyone gets a golf cart ride!
> 
> As far as adding the others... yes you can do that once on the ship.  I don't know if you are a CC member or not but I couldn't link my parents with mine until their 90 day mark because they were only silver club members and I am a gold member so I could book 105 days out.  if they are first time cruisers their mark is at 70 or 75 days I believe.  If that is the case just wait until their check in time is available then go back in and modify it!  You will be fine!  If not and the system is just screwing up then you can most definitely add them once onboard!



We are currently gold, and my folks are silver (the other set of parents are first-timers!)...so we are both within the booking window, but it kept indicating there was an error until I dropped my folks from the ressie! We promised to add them as soon as we figure out how to do it.


----------



## lovbeinmom

That still is a little promising.....We will be at CC on the 22nd, so if you have so many open maybe we will too???  Thoughts?  Anyone on the Dream...October 20th and know what Cabanas are open??



all5ofus said:


> I've got one booked.  As of right now #4, #6, #7, & #8 on the Family Beach are available and #19 & 20 at Serenity Bay are available.
> 
> 
> ETA: Sorry, I misread your post.  These are for the Oct 22 Magic, not the Oct 20 Dream.


----------



## pjpoohbear

Just snagged Cabana #4 for the 10/27 dream, any reason to not want #4?

PJ


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

PJ... what is disneycruise.com giving you for a countdown?  Are you at 105 days?

We're on the 10/13 cruise and it's still saying 91 for us... same as it was saying before midnight!


----------



## pjpoohbear

I am at 105 days for the 10/27.  I have two more booking windows this week, agh!

if you were already on your cruise plans before midnight, you need to go all the way back out and sign back in.

Pj


----------



## princssdisnygina

jjgarv said:


> We are currently gold, and my folks are silver (the other set of parents are first-timers!)...so we are both within the booking window, but it kept indicating there was an error until I dropped my folks from the ressie! We promised to add them as soon as we figure out how to do it.



Are you at your 90 day mark then?


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

pjpoohbear said:


> I am at 105 days for the 10/27.  I have two more booking windows this week, agh!
> 
> if you were already on your cruise plans before midnight, you need to go all the way back out and sign back in.
> 
> Pj



Tried that, no luck.

But... if Disney's countdown has you at 105 days, then we truly are at 91 days since our cruise is the 13th and yours is the 27th. 

Disneycruise.com had us at 92 days on Tuesday and 91 days all day Wednesday... looks like it's going to sit at 91 days all day today as well and I will be setting my alarm again tonight!


----------



## ibouncetoo

pjpoohbear said:


> Just snagged Cabana #4 for the 10/27 dream, any reason to not want #4?
> 
> PJ


 
Congrats!   Can't think of any reason you wouldn't want #4! 





pjpoohbear said:


> I am at 105 days for the 10/27. I have two more booking windows this week, agh!
> 
> if you were already on your cruise plans before midnight, you need to go all the way back out and sign back in.
> 
> Pj


 
I just hit the 'refresh' arrows on my computer screen, that's usually all it takes (though I go out of the specific reservation back to the CC page that lists all my cruises...refresh....and back to my specific reservation).

.


----------



## Tonyspad

What are the "better" cabana numbers and what did this cost?


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Well it now says 90 days... but when I click view under My Cruise Plans I end up at a page with his message:

Sorry, access to My Cruise Plans is not currently open for this reservation. Access is available 120 days prior to embarkation for Platinum Castaway Club members and Concierge Guests, 105 days prior for Gold Castaway Club members, 90 days prior for Silver Castaway Club members and 75 days prior for all other Guests. Also, please note that access to My Cruise Plans closes 3 days before your cruise departure date. 

Disney is really making this tough for me!!!


----------



## Jenemmy

jjgarv said:


> We're sailing on B2B, but the cabana is for the 10/9 4-night portion.  There was nothing available when I stayed up to midnight to book it (of course!).  I've just been checking back occasionally, and this one happened to be open!  Talk about getting a little pixie dust!



Good for you! That's awesome Hoping there is a little pixie dust floating my way come September when I hit my 90 day mark


----------



## jjgarv

princssdisnygina said:


> Are you at your 90 day mark then?



We're actually around the 84-day mark!


----------



## jjgarv

Jenemmy said:


> Good for you! That's awesome Hoping there is a little pixie dust floating my way come September when I hit my 90 day mark



I was so surprised to see one open!  I'll be hoping for one open for you too!


----------



## DVC4US

Tonyspad said:


> What are the "better" cabana numbers and what did this cost?



All the cabanas are the same.  On the family beach the lower numbers are closer to Cookies Too and to the bathrooms but even #17 is not that far away.  I also think that there is not as much of a swimming area in front of some of the higher numbers but you can always just move down the beach to go swimming.  We had #2 for our Christmas cruise and we have #10 for our double-dip next month.

The cabanas on the family beach are $499 and I think the ones on Serenity Bay are $399.


----------



## DVC4US

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Well it now says 90 days... but when I click view under My Cruise Plans I end up at a page with his message:
> 
> Sorry, access to My Cruise Plans is not currently open for this reservation. Access is available 120 days prior to embarkation for Platinum Castaway Club members and Concierge Guests, 105 days prior for Gold Castaway Club members, 90 days prior for Silver Castaway Club members and 75 days prior for all other Guests. Also, please note that access to My Cruise Plans closes 3 days before your cruise departure date.
> 
> Disney is really making this tough for me!!!



Is there a number on there to call tech support for online help?  I had a problem like this for our cruise last year.  I called them and they had to go in and fix correct something before I was able to sign in and access everything.

The first thing I would do though is to logout, clear your cookies, and then try logging back in.


----------



## Tonyspad

how far is the water slide from the family beach cabanas


----------



## Tonyspad

What is included with the use of the cabanas?? 

Sorry- I am sure this has been noted 100 times


----------



## princssdisnygina

Tonyspad said:


> What is included with the use of the cabanas??
> 
> Sorry- I am sure this has been noted 100 times



Bike rental (one hour), snorkel gear, rafts/tubes, sand toys (in family beach cabanas), unlimited soft drinks and water, snacks, suntan lotion, towels, security safe, private cabana, lounge chairs, hammock, outdoor shower, concierge service for the whole day.


----------



## klcason

So can concierge still book these at any time?  Even if their cruise was like a year away??

K


----------



## all5ofus

klcason said:


> So can concierge still book these at any time? Even if their cruise was like a year away??
> 
> K


 
120 days for concierge.


----------



## DVC4US

Tonyspad said:


> how far is the water slide from the family beach cabanas



Pelican Plunge is right next to the cabanas. If you look back through this thread there are some pictures that might help you out.


----------



## klcason

all5ofus said:


> 120 days for concierge.



Ok, thanks, I wasn't sure how that worked!


----------



## Tonyspad

Are you also given a shuttle ride to and from the cabanas??


----------



## KristiMc

Tonyspad said:


> Are you also given a shuttle ride to and from the cabanas??



You take the tram to the 2nd stop - Pelican Plunge.  From there you go to the Cabana check-in.  They offered to give us a ride on a golf cart from there - but we made the short walk so we could check things out.


----------



## Nikki'sMommy

If Cabanas are "not available" should I still keep checking online in hopes of a cancellation or just go on the wait list when we get onboard?


----------



## pjpoohbear

I would keep checking, that way you will know that you have it or not before you get to Castaway cay.

Pj


----------



## Makayna

princssdisnygina said:


> Bike rental (one hour), snorkel gear, rafts/tubes, sand toys (in family beach cabanas), unlimited soft drinks and water, snacks, suntan lotion, towels, security safe, private cabana, lounge chairs, hammock, outdoor shower, concierge service for the whole day.



WOW!   How much are the cabanas?  I looked on the DCL website under Shore Excursions for Castaway Cay and didn't see them.  Can anyone tell me how much they are?


----------



## DVCconvert

Makayna said:


> WOW!   How much are the cabanas?  I looked on the DCL website under Shore Excursions for Castaway Cay and didn't see them.  Can anyone tell me how much they are?



$499 for one on the family beach, $399 for one at senerity bay


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

DVC4US said:


> Is there a number on there to call tech support for online help?  I had a problem like this for our cruise last year.  I called them and they had to go in and fix correct something before I was able to sign in and access everything.
> 
> The first thing I would do though is to logout, clear your cookies, and then try logging back in.



Ok, I called. 

They are going to look into why it says 90 days, as tomorrow is my 90 day mark, not today as Disneycruise.com says, and I have not been the first one to call about this issue.  (Apparantly the count is started with the sail date, so counting from 10/13 backwards 90 days is 7/15.)

She said I will be able to book at midnight and then proceeded to try & discourage me from booking a cabana!  As if!


----------



## Makayna

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> She said I will be able to book at midnight and then proceeded to try & discourage me from booking a cabana!  As if!



How come she tried to persuade you not to get a cabana?!   Did she give any reasons why she thinks you shouldn't rent one?!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Makayna said:


> How come she tried to persuade you not to get a cabana?!   Did she give any reasons why she thinks you shouldn't rent one?!



She said that renting a cabana "ties you to one area" and "there are only 20" and something about concierge & gold Castaway already having the opportunity to book and how "Abi will probably want to be with the other kids" and "Pelican Plunge is not in the same area as the cabanas" and I forget what else.  

I was actually shocked that she was being discouraging and almost dropped the phone! 

Once I got over the shock I asked her if she had access to see if there were any availabale at this point... she said no, but tehy do go quick and she didn't want me to be discouraged. 

Maybe she *did* have access and knew they were all booked ad was trying to prevent me losing beauty sleep? 

I guess I'll find out tonight... errr... tomorrow morning.


----------



## jjgarv

Can anyone direct me to a map that shows where the bathrooms,  closest bar (gotta have those Konk Koolers!), closest shops, and Cookies Too are in relation to the cabanas?  I'm just wondering how far the walk will be for the senior folks in our travel group.

TIA!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

We have our cabana!!!!!


----------



## princssdisnygina

jjgarv said:


> Can anyone direct me to a map that shows where the bathrooms,  closest bar (gotta have those Konk Koolers!), closest shops, and Cookies Too are in relation to the cabanas?  I'm just wondering how far the walk will be for the senior folks in our travel group.
> 
> TIA!



If you have a cabana they won't have to walk!  Just page the concierge!  He will take you in the golf cart or get drinks for you!


----------



## ibouncetoo

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> We have our cabana!!!!!


 

Congrats!

.


----------



## TLSnell1981

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> We have our cabana!!!!!



Whew!! I was afraid, I didn't send enough !


----------



## Nikki'sMommy

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> We have our cabana!!!!!



  A little jealous here...but happy for you!


----------



## Jenemmy

:





Wendy&Grumpy said:


> We have our cabana!!!!!



WOOOOOHOOOOOO! Good for you!!!!


----------



## poohj80

jjgarv said:


> Can anyone direct me to a map that shows where the bathrooms,  closest bar (gotta have those Konk Koolers!), closest shops, and Cookies Too are in relation to the cabanas?  I'm just wondering how far the walk will be for the senior folks in our travel group.
> 
> TIA!



The concierge can help get food and drinks as stated above, but the restrooms are right outside the Cabana gate just past Cabana #1.


----------



## MouseGrandma

How much do you tip the concierge at the end of the day?  We will hopefully get a cabana on Serenity Bay (2 adults) and will ask for transpo to lunch and maybe to have drinks delivered once or twice during the day.


----------



## poohj80

MouseGrandma said:


> How much do you tip the concierge at the end of the day?  We will hopefully get a cabana on Serenity Bay (2 adults) and will ask for transpo to lunch and maybe to have drinks delivered once or twice during the day.



I would say it depends on how much they do for you during the day.  We tipped $10 per person since we only used the concierge to order drinks one time and he woke us all up at 4:15 to let us know it was time to pack up to get back on the ship.


----------



## SlimKat

Congratulations Wendy&Grumpy. I've been watching this thread for awhile and I was hoping you would get your cabana. It gives me a little hope for my own upcoming trip. My one question is how did you get it before midnight? According to your post time you posted at 11:40PM. Or is my message board clock off somehow?

Enjoy!!!


----------



## SlimKat

Sorry my error. I see the time above^^^^. I really need to put on my glasses.


----------



## pjpoohbear

Wendy, Awesome that you got your CABANA, which number did you get?

Pj


----------



## jjgarv

princssdisnygina said:


> If you have a cabana they won't have to walk!  Just page the concierge!  He will take you in the golf cart or get drinks for you!



Get out!  Really??  They will drive us in a golf cart to She Sells Sea Shells to shop?!?  This is too much!  I hope DD8 realizes that this whole cabana thing is a special event for her grandparents and doesn't get spoiled by all of it!


----------



## poohj80

jjgarv said:


> Get out!  Really??  They will drive us in a golf cart to She Sells Sea Shells to shop?!?  This is too much!  I hope DD8 realizes that this whole cabana thing is a special event for her grandparents and doesn't get spoiled by all of it!



I think it depends on the concierge and the make-up of your group.  For us, they would only take us to the tram stop where we could catch the tram to go to She Sells.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

pjpoohbear said:


> Wendy, Awesome that you got your CABANA, which number did you get?
> 
> Pj



We have number 8. 

And thanks everyone for your pixie dust, luck, and congrats!!

We are sooo excited!!!


----------



## LIGrumpyGirl

Back from our FABULOUS cabana on the 7/10 DREAM cruise.  Had #12...it is definitely the last one with any kind of beach in front of it.  Actually had a volleyball net in front of the cabana - you would have had to drag chairs over.  Very rocky/shelly water area - wear water shoes.  Loved, loved, loved the cabana and would do it again!


----------



## Princess Bette

We are back from our 7/5/11 Dream cruise - we had cabana #17 and LOVED it!  I have read some posts about being on the end and maybe not a good thing....I thought it was awesome - no one on one side of us and very quiet.  No foot traffic at all.  When we wanted to swim, we walked just a bit (less than a minute's walk) to the water.  We never wanted to use the loungers on the beach...just used the ones at the cabana.  Anyone who has any qualms over #17 should feel re-assured... you will love it.


----------



## poohj80

Princess Bette said:


> We are back from our 7/5/11 Dream cruise - we had cabana #17 and LOVED it!  I have read some posts about being on the end and maybe not a good thing....I thought it was awesome - no one on one side of us and very quiet.  No foot traffic at all.  When we wanted to swim, we walked just a bit (less than a minute's walk) to the water.  We never wanted to use the loungers on the beach...just used the ones at the cabana.  Anyone who has any qualms over #17 should feel re-assured... you will love it.



Greetings to another N. AL DISer!


----------



## LuvsBlueDiamonds

Any input on #14?


----------



## lovesDCL

We are on the Aug. 16 Dream Double Dip. We have a cabana reserved for both stops at CC but have decided to only keep the cabana for one of the days. Should we keep it for the first stop at CC or the second? Which day is more crowded? Does it matter? 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## princssdisnygina

lovesDCL said:


> We are on the Aug. 16 Dream Double Dip. We have a cabana reserved for both stops at CC but have decided to only keep the cabana for one of the days. Should we keep it for the first stop at CC or the second? Which day is more crowded? Does it matter?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



Well you will be the only ship at CC both days so either way it will be the same crowd.  However... I would keep it for the last day because I would hate for you to get it the first day and WISH you would have kept it for the last day.  Once you give it up you will lose it to someone else.


----------



## Princess Bette

lovesDCL said:


> We are on the Aug. 16 Dream Double Dip. We have a cabana reserved for both stops at CC but have decided to only keep the cabana for one of the days. Should we keep it for the first stop at CC or the second? Which day is more crowded? Does it matter?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



We just returned from a double dip where we had a cabana the first stop only.  We didn't do anything else that day but relax at the cabana.  On the second stop, we did the stingray adventure, rode the water bikes, etc.  It broke up the 2 days well.  While I would have loved a cabana the 2nd stop, we were so busy doing other activities and enjoying the island, that I really didn't miss it.  Enjoy!


----------



## Princess Bette

poohj80 said:


> Greetings to another N. AL DISer!



Hi there!    Glad to see a fellow Alabamian on here as well!


----------



## Nikki'sMommy

We got one!! #17 became available this morning so we jumped on it.  Was hoping to get one in the lower #'s but so excited!  My question is...
We are sharing it with the other parties cruising with us but when I made the reservation it came up as "too many guests".. (we are 10 total)...Will I be able to add them to the cabana on the ship or should I all DCL?? Also, what is the cancellation policy if another one becomes available in a location we prefer..Thanks...
Lisa


----------



## miatamel

I guess I'm realizing how fortunate I am to get one of these...
This is my 4th cruise so I didn't get on at midnight to book anything because it just wasn't a big deal--was gonna be happy exploring the ship on Nassau day and didn't plan anything on CC.  WHen I checked the first day for us, on July 4, there was ONE cabana open so I booked it--rather have it and not want it than want one and not have it.  It is #12 so I was glad to read the previous poster that was familiar with this one.

Here's my question--did anyone have children that would have rather NOT had the cabana?  I have two social little girls--7 & 10--and I worry they had rather be down closer to Pelican Plunge and to where other kids might be playing.  Would hate to spend that kind of money and then still be sitting in front of the Plunge.


----------



## princssdisnygina

Nikki'sMommy said:


> We got one!! #17 became available this morning so we jumped on it.  Was hoping to get one in the lower #'s but so excited!  My question is...
> We are sharing it with the other parties cruising with us but when I made the reservation it came up as "too many guests".. (we are 10 total)...Will I be able to add them to the cabana on the ship or should I all DCL?? Also, what is the cancellation policy if another one becomes available in a location we prefer..Thanks...
> Lisa



You do know 17 is on the adult beach right?   It is a great location as it is on the end closest to everything.


----------



## diesel

princssdisnygina said:


> You do know 17 is on the adult beach right?   It is a great location as it is on the end closest to everything.



This is incorrect.  17 is the last cabana on the family beach.  There are 16 cabanas on the family beach but they don't use the number 13.

Adult beach has 18, 19, 20 & 21.


----------



## Twinprincesses

I reserved #6 for our trip!!


----------



## jjgarv

Twinprincesses said:


> I reserved #6 for our trip!!



We also got #6 for the first half of our B2B...we'll be lounging there on10/11/11!  When are you going?


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Nikki'sMommy said:


> We got one!! #17 became available this morning so we jumped on it.  Was hoping to get one in the lower #'s but so excited!  My question is...
> We are sharing it with the other parties cruising with us but when I made the reservation it came up as "too many guests".. (we are 10 total)...Will I be able to add them to the cabana on the ship or should I all DCL?? Also, what is the cancellation policy if another one becomes available in a location we prefer..Thanks...
> Lisa



I called DCL as I am unable to add DH & DS (in our 2nd cabin).  I can see and select them online, but when I tryto continue I get an error message.  

I was told this is a glitch that is being worked on and worse case scenario, if it's not fixed before we sail, they will be added either at the port during check in or through Guest Services once we're on the ship.

Guess I'll just keep checking!


----------



## princssdisnygina

diesel said:


> This is incorrect.  17 is the last cabana on the family beach.  There are 16 cabanas on the family beach but they don't use the number 13.
> 
> Adult beach has 18, 19, 20 & 21.



I was in cabana 18 on my last trip and it was one in the middle so 17 had to be on one side and 19 on the other? I highly doubt they would put them out of order.  AND... 20 is the last cabana which is what we have in September.  There was not an option for 21.  But... when I look online I see where they have 17 on the Family Beach?  And it only lists 3 cabanas after that.. 18, 19, and 20?  I know there are 4 cabanas on the adult beach? Am I crazy? 

Here is a pic of the cabanas to our left... and we were in Cabana 18. 








AND WHY IS PHOTOBUCKET BEING STUPID  Ugh... sorry, this is right side up on photobucket!  But this was our sign.

So where is 21? There was one to our right and two to our left?


----------



## diesel

princssdisnygina said:


> I was in cabana 18 on my last trip and it was one in the middle so 17 had to be on one side and 19 on the other? I highly doubt they would put them out of order.  AND... 20 is the last cabana which is what we have in September.  There was not an option for 21.  But... when I look online I see where they have 17 on the Family Beach?  And it only lists 3 cabanas after that.. 18, 19, and 20?  I know there are 4 cabanas on the adult beach? Am I crazy?
> 
> Here is a pic of the cabanas to our left... and we were in Cabana 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WHY IS PHOTOBUCKET BEING STUPID  Ugh... sorry, this is right side up on photobucket!  But this was our sign.
> 
> So where is 21? There was one to our right and two to our left?



We were on the 5/15 disney cruise and were in cabana #19.  We had one cabana to our left (nearest the bar) and two more to our right.  (if facing the caban door).  Maybe they did a renumbering at some point?


----------



## princssdisnygina

diesel said:


> We were on the 5/15 disney cruise and were in cabana #19.  We had one cabana to our left (nearest the bar) and two more to our right.  (if facing the caban door).  Maybe they did a renumbering at some point?



Who knows? But where is cabana 21 on the excursion list?  When I log in online I see cabanas 1-20 (minus 13) and no cabana 21? I am under the impression I booked the furthest cabana out?


----------



## Tonydana

i know all cabana's are wonderful.. but on the family beach, i know someone had posted on here somewhere that there were 2 that ended up have a fabulous view of the ship and the beach right in front of you..  and how far away from the cabana's on the family beach is cookies and the restrooms..

thanks in advance..

oh yeah, one more thing..  do you tip them when the bring you over in the golf cart and then after each time they come to get you drinks, etc. and then again when/if they bring you back to ship at end of day? or do you have the same one all day and just tip once?  so confused...


----------



## Brandis

Can you put the cabana tip on your shipboard account?


----------



## Tonydana

Brandis said:


> Can you put the cabana tip on your shipboard account?



good question..


----------



## LoveStitch

Nikki'sMommy said:


> Also, what is the cancellation policy if another one becomes available in a location we prefer..Thanks



I was wondering the same thing. If the only cabana available was on the family beach when I got online, I would go ahead and book it - but would prefer Serenity Bay. If a Serenity Bay cabana then became available at a later date, would I be able to switch?

Although, the family beach is so uncrowded compared to the rest of CC that the family beach would be LIKE a private beach, lol!

But we're just two adults, so might as well save the $100!


----------



## gwmom

"IF" we get really lucky and there are cabanas still available for booking at 90 days can you book more than one cabana on your reservation? We are a party of 13 with several small children and would really like 2 cabanas, but other 3 cabins are first time Disney cruisers so won't be able to book till 75 days.

Thanks.....


----------



## RLRDA

Hi everyone....I haven't read thru this whole thread but the title tells me it is definitely the place to find my answer.

I have a 5 night Dream cruise booked for August 2012. I was thinking of renting a cabana for our second stop at CC. Have I missed the booking window for the cabanas? or did I just read that you can only book 90 days beforehand? What is the cost for the daily rental?? (I read the first few pages but they were from a while ago and I didn't see the answers I needed).

Thanks for any info....it is our first Disney Cruise so I don't know much about extras.


----------



## Brandis

If it's your first Disney cruise, your booking window for excursions and cabanas opent 75 days before the sailing date, so there is still plenty of time for you 

The family beach cabanas are $499 for up to 6 persons, each additional person up to 10 is $50 more.

The adult beach cabanas are $399, but only for up to 4 persons, each more is $50, not sure if the limit is 10 as well or lower.


----------



## Spoonces

I managed to reserve #6 for our cruise in Sept!!

I do have a question though for those that have had a cabana before.  Does anyone know if it is OK to bring alcohol from the ship?  We planned to bring some adult beverages with us on the ship but is there any reason we can not bring our own to the cabana?


----------



## jetskigrl

Spoonces said:


> I managed to reserve #6 for our cruise in Sept!!
> 
> I do have a question though for those that have had a cabana before.  Does anyone know if it is OK to bring alcohol from the ship?  We planned to bring some adult beverages with us on the ship but is there any reason we can not bring our own to the cabana?



I don't know if there are any rules stating yes or no.  We just filled our Castaway Club bottles with rum that we picked up in Nassau and mixer, and brought those with us.  No one ever said anything but it also wasn't very obvious what it was.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

gwmom said:


> "IF" we get really lucky and there are cabanas still available for booking at 90 days can you book more than one cabana on your reservation? We are a party of 13 with several small children and would really like 2 cabanas, but other 3 cabins are first time Disney cruisers so won't be able to book till 75 days.
> 
> Thanks.....



Yes!

When I got up at midnight to book our cabana there were only 2 left and I was too tired to choose right then - so I booked both!!  

(I have researched now, decided which one we wanted, and let the other go. )


----------



## princssdisnygina

princssdisnygina said:


> Who knows? But where is cabana 21 on the excursion list?  When I log in online I see cabanas 1-20 (minus 13) and no cabana 21? I am under the impression I booked the furthest cabana out?



Anyone?  For those of you that are cruising soon... do you see cabana 21 on the list?


----------



## Twinprincesses

jjgarv said:


> we also got #6 for the first half of our b2b...we'll be lounging there on10/11/11!  When are you going?



10/16/11


----------



## Twinprincesses

How much do people tip the attendants on average?


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

princssdisnygina said:


> Anyone?  For those of you that are cruising soon... do you see cabana 21 on the list?



I just checked... 21 is not showing up for me either. 

Someone also questioned 17.. that one is listed as being on the family beach.


----------



## chip&daleuk

We got off 5 night cruise on the Dream on Friday. We had cabana number 2 for both our days at CC and it was amazing. Really good location - any questions, just ask!


----------



## jjgarv

Twinprincesses said:


> 10/16/11



You'll be lounging in bliss, while we are getting off the Dream!


----------



## lovesDCL

chip&daleuk said:


> We got off 5 night cruise on the Dream on Friday. We had cabana number 2 for both our days at CC and it was amazing. Really good location - any questions, just ask!



Glad you had an amazing time! If you could have only had the cabana for one stop, which would you have picked an why? We have the cabanas booked for both our stops but have decided to only use one of the days. Thank you!


----------



## chip&daleuk

lovesDCL said:


> Glad you had an amazing time! If you could have only had the cabana for one stop, which would you have picked an why? We have the cabanas booked for both our stops but have decided to only use one of the days. Thank you!



I would probably choose the second stop. There is so much to do on the island and you will probably want to explore more onyour first visit. The cruise is quite tiring as there is so much to do and by the time of your second visit you may want to relax a little and the cabana is the perfect place for that! Also it will give you something to look forward to and I suspect if you had one onthr first visit you would be wanting to get back on the second time!! Either way you will love it!


----------



## lovesDCL

chip&daleuk said:


> I would probably choose the second stop. There is so much to do on the island and you will probably want to explore more onyour first visit. The cruise is quite tiring as there is so much to do and by the time of your second visit you may want to relax a little and the cabana is the perfect place for that! Also it will give you something to look forward to and I suspect if you had one onthr first visit you would be wanting to get back on the second time!! Either way you will love it!



Thank you!  That's exactly what DH and I were thinking.


----------



## chip&daleuk

lovesDCL said:


> Thank you!  That's exactly what DH and I were thinking.



Have a fantastic time!


----------



## princssdisnygina

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> I just checked... 21 is not showing up for me either.
> 
> Someone also questioned 17.. that one is listed as being on the family beach.



That was me questioning 17?  I was in 18 in November and there was a cabana on each side of me so I am confused as to where 21 is? And if 17 is on the family beach then do they go out of order? And I booked 20 for our Magic Cruise in September and assumed I was the last cabana?


----------



## RLRDA

Brandis said:


> If it's your first Disney cruise, your booking window for excursions and cabanas opent 75 days before the sailing date, so there is still plenty of time for you
> 
> The family beach cabanas are $499 for up to 6 persons, each additional person up to 10 is $50 more.
> 
> The adult beach cabanas are $399, but only for up to 4 persons, each more is $50, not sure if the limit is 10 as well or lower.



Thank you for the info...I just booked the cruise a few weeks ago and thought I might have already missed the booking window. We are going with another family so perhaps we can split the cost.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

princssdisnygina said:


> That was me questioning 17?  I was in 18 in November and there was a cabana on each side of me so I am confused as to where 21 is? And if 17 is on the family beach then do they go out of order? And I booked 20 for our Magic Cruise in September and assumed I was the last cabana?



Maybe the cabana on one side of you was the massage cabana for the open air massages?  Isn't that on Serenity Bay as well?  Anyone?


----------



## WDdaughter

I wasn't even interested in booking a cabana but my checkin opened last week and I started surfing around. To my surprise I noticed the cabanas still available when I was exploring excursions. Long story short, I booked cabana 19 on serenity bay and now I'm so excited!!! 

The warning is because even though my cruise plans confirms that I have cabana 19 booked for Oct. 29, it still appears as available to book. I waited overnight and then checked again, still there. I called DCL and the response was "oh, is that happening again...."  It has been 2 days now and cabana 19 is still showing as available to book for the day I have it. DCL assured me that they are working on it and I have the cabana but I won't feel secure until it shows "no reservation available" like most of the other cabanas.

By the way, someone wanted to know about cabana 21, it wasn't listed. There was cabana 1-17 on the family beach $499 and only 3 listed, 18-20 on serenity bay $399 because no private beach and no free snorkling gear listed.


----------



## poohj80

WDdaughter said:


> I wasn't even interested in booking a cabana but my checkin opened last week and I started surfing around. To my surprise I noticed the cabanas still available when I was exploring excursions. Long story short, I booked cabana 19 on serenity bay and now I'm so excited!!!
> 
> The warning is because even though my cruise plans confirms that I have cabana 19 booked for Oct. 29, it still appears as available to book. I waited overnight and then checked again, still there. I called DCL and the response was "oh, is that happening again...."  It has been 2 days now and cabana 19 is still showing as available to book for the day I have it. DCL assured me that they are working on it and I have the cabana but I won't feel secure until it shows "no reservation available" like most of the other cabanas.
> 
> By the way, someone wanted to know about cabana 21, it wasn't listed. There was cabana 1-17 on the family beach $499 and only 3 listed, 18-20 on serenity bay $399 because no private beach and no free snorkling gear listed.



The cabana will show as available to you because you have it booked.  It will show as unavailable to everyone else.


----------



## WDdaughter

Awesome, thanks so much


----------



## lucyem

chip&daleuk said:


> We got off 5 night cruise on the Dream on Friday. We had cabana number 2 for both our days at CC and it was amazing. Really good location - any questions, just ask!



Do you have photos?  We have #2 booked and my DH has been asking for photos.  Thanks!


----------



## chip&daleuk

lucyem said:


> Do you have photos?  We have #2 booked and my DH has been asking for photos.  Thanks!



Hi, I did take some but I used my camera and not my iPhone. We are still in Florida on vacation and don't fly home to the UK until 28th and I can't upload them until then. Wish I could have helped! It was great - you will love it x


----------



## WDdaughter

not sure if I can give the name here, but if you look online on a very popular site that shows video clips, there are several video tours of the cabanas


----------



## DVC4US

WDdaughter said:


> I wasn't even interested in booking a cabana but my checkin opened last week and I started surfing around. To my surprise I noticed the cabanas still available when I was exploring excursions. Long story short, I booked cabana 19 on serenity bay and now I'm so excited!!!
> 
> The warning is because even though my cruise plans confirms that I have cabana 19 booked for Oct. 29, it still appears as available to book. I waited overnight and then checked again, still there. I called DCL and the response was "oh, is that happening again...."  It has been 2 days now and cabana 19 is still showing as available to book for the day I have it. DCL assured me that they are working on it and I have the cabana but I won't feel secure until it shows "no reservation available" like most of the other cabanas.
> 
> By the way, someone wanted to know about cabana 21, it wasn't listed. There was cabana 1-17 on the family beach $499 and only 3 listed, 18-20 on serenity bay $399 because no private beach and no free snorkling gear listed.



Because you have it booked it will show up under your reservation as available but will not under a different reservation.  We have one booked for our cruise and it shows up as available under my reservation but if I look under a different reservation from our group it shows not available.  I don't know why the DCL rep said what they did, but I think it has always done this.


----------



## DVC4US

lucyem said:


> Do you have photos?  We have #2 booked and my DH has been asking for photos.  Thanks!



We had cabana #2 on our Christmas cruise.  I don't have a lot of pictures but here are a couple.


The Cabana






The view from the cabana.  The path is shared with cabana #3.






View of the ship from our cabana.






In the background you can see cabanas 1, 2, 3, & 4.  That's my parents in the photo.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

WDdaughter said:


> not sure if I can give the name here, but if you look online on a very popular site that shows video clips, there are several video tours of the cabanas


----------



## ibouncetoo

DVC4US said:


> We had cabana #2 on our Christmas cruise. I don't have a lot of pictures but here are a couple.


 

How close are you to Pelican Plunge in Cabana #2?

.


----------



## poohj80

ibouncetoo said:


> How close are you to Pelican Plunge in Cabana #2?



It's a short walk.  We walked it from Cabana #5 with no problem.


----------



## jaurban

I was told there are some HA (accessible) cabanas - perhaps no. 21 is one of those and it has to be booked separately?  (That came up when I didn't reserve one and asked if one would ever open up - the suggestion was to go to guest services and ask to be on the waiting list in case no one requested the accessible cabana - of course it was booked too.)


----------



## DVC4US

ibouncetoo said:


> How close are you to Pelican Plunge in Cabana #2?
> 
> .



It is a very short walk.  Actually the cabanas are right next to the beach that is in front of Pelican Plunge.

Here is a picture I have of PP from the beach area in front of our cabana.


----------



## lucyem

DVC4US said:


> We had cabana #2 on our Christmas cruise.  I don't have a lot of pictures but here are a couple.



Thank you!!!


----------



## rxtiger

Went online at midnight for my 90 mark and all of the family cabanas were already gone.  I plan to keep checking daily, but not sure I will be successful. At the end of the day...it is still a DISNEY vacation


----------



## TLSnell1981

rxtiger said:


> Went online at midnight for my 90 mark and all of the family cabanas were already gone.  I plan to keep checking daily, but not sure I will be successful. At the end of the day...it is still a DISNEY vacation



Worked before,    hopefully, it will work agagin.


----------



## Nikki'sMommy

Keep trying!!! I was certain we would have to wait until we got onboard and be put on the wait list at the excursion desk but somehow a little pixie dust came our way and we scored one.. good luck..


----------



## rxtiger

Nikki'sMommy said:


> Keep trying!!! I was certain we would have to wait until we got onboard and be put on the wait list at the excursion desk but somehow a little pixie dust came our way and we scored one.. good luck..



Thanks for the encouragement.  Its a little fun trying to catch one available.


----------



## kathi

A few cabanas questions (Sorry if they have been asked, but this thread is HUGE).

1)  what is the cancellation policy for cabanas?
2)  do you pay the entire amount at the time of booking?
3)  is the beach in front only for people using the cabanas or is it for all guests?  (Wondering how hard it will be to get a chair at the actual beach).

We are on the November 26th Magic and I'm seriously considering a cabana this time since we have a few cancer survivors in our group who love the beach but like to stay our of the sun.  I think, because of them, this would totally be worth it so we can all be together.


----------



## LoveStitch

Bumping this...to see if anyone has an answer?



LoveStitch said:


> If the only cabana available was on the family beach when I got online, I would go ahead and book it - but would prefer Serenity Bay. If a Serenity Bay cabana then became available at a later date, would I be able to switch?


----------



## poohj80

kathi said:


> A few cabanas questions (Sorry if they have been asked, but this thread is HUGE).
> 
> 1)  what is the cancellation policy for cabanas?
> 2)  do you pay the entire amount at the time of booking?
> 3)  is the beach in front only for people using the cabanas or is it for all guests?  (Wondering how hard it will be to get a chair at the actual beach).
> 
> We are on the November 26th Magic and I'm seriously considering a cabana this time since we have a few cancer survivors in our group who love the beach but like to stay our of the sun.  I think, because of them, this would totally be worth it so we can all be together.



1.  You can cancel a cabana just like an excursion.  You pay onboard after use and the beach in front is for cabana guests only.


----------



## poohj80

LoveStitch said:


> Bumping this...to see if anyone has an answer?



You can cancel the Family beach cabana subject to same cancellation policies as excursions (can't remember if it's before your cruise starts or before that dock day).


----------



## princssdisnygina

kathi said:


> A few cabanas questions (Sorry if they have been asked, but this thread is HUGE).
> 
> 1)  what is the cancellation policy for cabanas?
> 2)  do you pay the entire amount at the time of booking?
> 3)  is the beach in front only for people using the cabanas or is it for all guests?  (Wondering how hard it will be to get a chair at the actual beach).
> 
> We are on the November 26th Magic and I'm seriously considering a cabana this time since we have a few cancer survivors in our group who love the beach but like to stay our of the sun.  I think, because of them, this would totally be worth it so we can all be together.



1.  You have to cancel prior to boarding unless you book onboard then there is no cancellation.
2.  It is charged to your room when you board the ship.
3.  There are two answers for this.  At the family beach yes... the beach front is for cabana guests only.  On Serenity Bay it is open and the cabanas are roped off at the top of the beach. But its like its private anyway as there aren't many on the adult beach.


----------



## princssdisnygina

poohj80 said:


> 1.  You can cancel a cabana just like an excursion.  You pay onboard after use and the beach in front is for cabana guests only.



The beach is only for cabana guests on the family beach.  On serenity bay it is not private.


----------



## TLSnell1981

Of course, subject to availability..do I want a cabana both days? Will I be disappointed with just one?


----------



## WDWDeb

TLSnell1981 said:


> Of course, subject to availability..do I want a cabana both days? Will I be disappointed with just one?



We had a Cabana on the family beach for both days of our CC double dip on the Dream in May.  We love CC and having the Cabana both days just made that part of the trip even more special.  Why people love them has been explained so many times already in this thread, so I won't chime in on why we love the Cabanas.  However, having done CC 10 times during various cruises over the years without a Cabana, and now having done a Cabana twice, I appreciate all that the Cabanas have offer and plan to book them on future cruises.   

Regarding will you be disappointed if you only get it for one stop?...We all loved CC for years before the Cabanas.  You will still have a wonderful time even if you don't get one, or only get it for one stop.


----------



## miztressuz

So I'm finally at my 75 day mark so I can book excursions and with no surprise, no cabanas 

But, for those that scored cabanas checking back before the cruise, what time of day were you checking? Just wondering if there seemed to be a pattern to time of day when people make cancellations or if there is a set period when DCL releases excursion inventory back on the site. I don't want to check every hour for the next 74 days  Was hoping to pick a time (morning, afternoon, evening, midnight, etc) each day to check.


----------



## Princess Bette

miztressuz said:


> So I'm finally at my 75 day mark so I can book excursions and with no surprise, no cabanas
> 
> But, for those that scored cabanas checking back before the cruise, what time of day were you checking? Just wondering if there seemed to be a pattern to time of day when people make cancellations or if there is a set period when DCL releases excursion inventory back on the site. I don't want to check every hour for the next 74 days  Was hoping to pick a time (morning, afternoon, evening, midnight, etc) each day to check.



I scored ours in the evening!  Wishing you lots of pixie dust!


----------



## Nikki'sMommy

miztressuz said:


> So I'm finally at my 75 day mark so I can book excursions and with no surprise, no cabanas
> 
> But, for those that scored cabanas checking back before the cruise, what time of day were you checking? Just wondering if there seemed to be a pattern to time of day when people make cancellations or if there is a set period when DCL releases excursion inventory back on the site. I don't want to check every hour for the next 74 days  Was hoping to pick a time (morning, afternoon, evening, midnight, etc) each day to check.



We got ours in the morning...I think it was on the 13th day of trying..


----------



## Kim&Chris

I have a quick question:

I'm quickly approaching the day that I can *try* to rent a cabana.

Here's my question....

I can rent at the 90 day mark.  My reservation is linked to three other reservations.  All of those reservations are people who can rent at the 75 day mark.

Because I'm linked to THOSE reservations, will I be able to rent without a problem?  

Also, there will be 8 people in the cabana.  At the time of rental, do you have to plug-in the names of the people who will be in the cabana with you?  Will the fact that they are not yet able to make their own reservations have an impact on my ability to rent this cabana, based on the fact that we're linked?

Whew!  I have a headache just thinking about this


----------



## all5ofus

Kim&Chris said:


> I have a quick question:
> 
> I'm quickly approaching the day that I can *try* to rent a cabana.
> 
> Here's my question....
> 
> I can rent at the 90 day mark.  My reservation is linked to three other reservations.  All of those reservations are people who can rent at the 75 day mark.
> 
> Because I'm linked to THOSE reservations, will I be able to rent without a problem?
> 
> Also, there will be 8 people in the cabana.  At the time of rental, do you have to plug-in the names of the people who will be in the cabana with you?  Will the fact that they are not yet able to make their own reservations have an impact on my ability to rent this cabana, based on the fact that we're linked?
> 
> Whew!  I have a headache just thinking about this



As long as you are paid in full you can reserve the cabana with just yourself and just add the others later with no problem.


----------



## Kim&Chris

all5ofus said:


> As long as you are paid in full you can reserve the cabana with just yourself and just add the others later with no problem.



 THANKS!!!!


----------



## Mtkgal

Princess Bette said:


> We are back from our 7/5/11 Dream cruise - we had cabana #17 and LOVED it!  I have read some posts about being on the end and maybe not a good thing....I thought it was awesome - no one on one side of us and very quiet.  No foot traffic at all.  When we wanted to swim, we walked just a bit (less than a minute's walk) to the water.  We never wanted to use the loungers on the beach...just used the ones at the cabana.  Anyone who has any qualms over #17 should feel re-assured... you will love it.



We have #17 for the Sept 4th Dream cruise. So happy to hear that you enjoyed it, makes me feel better about being at the end!


----------



## RevKjb

all5ofus said:


> As long as you are paid in full you can reserve the cabana with just yourself and just add the others later with no problem.



Umm....can someone tell me WHO can login/confirm at 90 days and WHO can do it at 75 days?

Thx,
Kevin in now WARM Ontario.


----------



## poohj80

RevKjb said:


> Umm....can someone tell me WHO can login/confirm at 90 days and WHO can do it at 75 days?



90 days is for silver Castaway Club members and 75 days is for first time cruisers.


----------



## princssdisnygina

120 Days - concierge level & platinum cc members
105 Days - gold cc members
90 days -   silver cc members
75 days -   everyone else


----------



## TiggerAllie

princssdisnygina said:


> Bike rental (one hour), snorkel gear, rafts/tubes, sand toys (in family beach cabanas), unlimited soft drinks and water, snacks, suntan lotion, towels, security safe, private cabana, lounge chairs, hammock, outdoor shower, concierge service for the whole day.



Do you get the snorkel gear with the adult beach cabanas? I know you don't get the sand toys, but I am confused about the snorkel gear.

Is there a recent trip report/picture of a Serenity Bay cabana that someone could direct me to (even earlier in this thread-- I read the beginning and the end but couldn't get through the whole middle). TIA!


----------



## tinkerbelltwins

TiggerAllie said:


> Do you get the snorkel gear with the adult beach cabanas? I know you don't get the sand toys, but I am confused about the snorkel gear.
> 
> Is there a recent trip report/picture of a Serenity Bay cabana that someone could direct me to (even earlier in this thread-- I read the beginning and the end but couldn't get through the whole middle). TIA!



The snorkel gear was included when we were there in May!


----------



## princssdisnygina

TiggerAllie said:


> Do you get the snorkel gear with the adult beach cabanas? I know you don't get the sand toys, but I am confused about the snorkel gear.
> 
> Is there a recent trip report/picture of a Serenity Bay cabana that someone could direct me to (even earlier in this thread-- I read the beginning and the end but couldn't get through the whole middle). TIA!



Here ya go.  The snorkel gear is upon request but yes its included.


----------



## DSquare

In one of the pics I saw it looked like they had new sand toys. Are the sand toys for the kids to keep and bring back home?


----------



## princssdisnygina

No, the toys aren't to keep.


----------



## Alexander

princssdisnygina said:


> No, the toys aren't to keep.



At $499 for a cabana, I would think that the $2.99 sand toys could be kept!


----------



## DVCconvert

Alexander said:


> At $499 for a cabana, I would think that the $2.99 sand toys could be kept!



It's the internal accounting that Disney is thinking about.

You're renting the cabana for one buck....it's the sand toys rental @ $ 498 per day that really makes the bottom line look good....


----------



## acourtwdw

We have #19 on the Adult Beach reserved for our October sailing.  I looked at a map and it seems to be close to the begining of the beach.  Does anyone know how close to the restroom and the adult beach "Cookies" that cabana is?


----------



## princssdisnygina

acourtwdw said:


> We have #19 on the Adult Beach reserved for our October sailing.  I looked at a map and it seems to be close to the begining of the beach.  Does anyone know how close to the restroom and the adult beach "Cookies" that cabana is?



Its actually really close.  Maybe a 2 minute walk?


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

princssdisnygina said:


>



Is that the legendary "rum punch" we've heard so much about?  If so, did you have to ask for it?


----------



## Alexander

DVCconvert said:


> It's the internal accounting that Disney is thinking about.
> 
> You're renting the cabana for one buck....it's the sand toys rental @ $ 498 per day that really makes the bottom line look good....



Okay!  I'll take all of the cabanas for a buck each and they can keep the sand toys!


----------



## winnyis

Kim&Chris said:


> I have a quick question:
> 
> I'm quickly approaching the day that I can *try* to rent a cabana.
> 
> Here's my question....
> 
> I can rent at the 90 day mark.  My reservation is linked to three other reservations.  All of those reservations are people who can rent at the 75 day mark.
> 
> Because I'm linked to THOSE reservations, will I be able to rent without a problem?
> 
> Also, there will be 8 people in the cabana.  At the time of rental, do you have to plug-in the names of the people who will be in the cabana with you?  Will the fact that they are not yet able to make their own reservations have an impact on my ability to rent this cabana, based on the fact that we're linked?
> 
> Whew!  I have a headache just thinking about this



I had a similar situation... my family is platinum and cruising with 10 others that are not so at the 120 day mark, I booked 2 cabanas (to fit all 14 of us) and put my DH and DS in one and my DD and myself in the other.   It would not allow me to change the names once the booking window opened for the rest of my family and instead said I could change it onboard.  When we get onboard I will go to excursion desk and have them add everyone else so I get enough wrist bands for all of us.


----------



## Kim&Chris

YAY, I scored #4!!!!!!  I'm so HAPPY!!!  

Wow, I can't believe I got one!  We're cruising with my mother, who doesn't do well in the sun, so this will be great for her!

If anyone has some pictures of Cabana #4, I'd love to see them! 

WOO HOO


----------



## Polyluvr

I hope I can score a cabana for our Feb. Magic cruise 

How do I know where I rank on the Castaway Club booking ?  We have sailed w DCL 3 times.

Thanks


----------



## lds0191

We have Cabana #4 booked for October and I would also like to see pictures if anyone has some to post.
Thanks!


----------



## jilljill

Polyluvr said:


> I hope I can score a cabana for our Feb. Magic cruise
> 
> How do I know where I rank on the Castaway Club booking ?  We have sailed w DCL 3 times.
> 
> Thanks



When you log into the Castaway Club on DCL's website it will tell you your CC status.  The breakdown is also on their website as well as the FAQ sticky on here.
BTW - you are a Silver member


----------



## BensDaddy

I'm sailing on Dream on October 2nd for our 10th wedding anniversary. Cabanas are all sold out unfortunately. Any idea how to get on the wait list just in case?

Thanks!


----------



## poohj80

BensDaddy said:


> I'm sailing on Dream on October 2nd for our 10th wedding anniversary. Cabanas are all sold out unfortunately. Any idea how to get on the wait list just in case?
> 
> Thanks!



If you work with a TA, they are good about cointinually checking for availability.  We had the same issue over Memorial Day weekend, but in within a week of our request, we had a choice of 3 cabins.


----------



## BuzzLiteyear

lds0191 said:


> We have Cabana #4 booked for October and I would also like to see pictures if anyone has some to post.
> Thanks!



We'll be in #5 in a couple of weeks. If no one posts a picture, I'll take a few and post them when we get back.


----------



## DVCconvert

I had both #4 and #5 this past Feb...I'll try and see if I have some photos I can upload....great location!!


----------



## poohj80

BuzzLiteyear said:


> We'll be in #5 in a couple of weeks. If no one posts a picture, I'll take a few and post them when we get back.



I had posted some previously, but here ya go...


----------



## Brandis

Anyone has pics of Cabana No. 20?

By the way, how many cabanas are there really? Some say 20, some 21. I first thought the confusion might be because there is no Cabana No. 13, so even though there are only 20 cabanas, the last one would have No. 21.

But then I noticed when I booked ours, No. 20, which was the last available one, that there was no No. 21 on the list.

Anyone knows?


----------



## princssdisnygina

Brandis said:


> Anyone has pics of Cabana No. 20?
> 
> By the way, how many cabanas are there really? Some say 20, some 21. I first thought the confusion might be because there is no Cabana No. 13, so even though there are only 20 cabanas, the last one would have No. 21.
> 
> But then I noticed when I booked ours, No. 20, which was the last available one, that there was no No. 21 on the list.
> 
> Anyone knows?



This has yet to be determined.  There is no number 13 but there is supposed to be 20 cabanas.  21 seems to be non-existent!  I also have 20 booked for our September cruise and like you, saw no number 21!


----------



## DSquare

The list doesn't show a number 16 neither.


----------



## lvstitch

Just booked #19, any pictures?  Please and thank you


----------



## Brandis

So maybe those are the HA-Cabanas, but then wouldn't it make more sense to have a HA-Cabana on Serenity Bay to be the closest to the tram stop and not the one the farthest up the beach...


----------



## TiggerAllie

I thought I read that 16 and 21 were for "ship's use", in case they had a wedding or celebrities or something, but that you could get them off a waitlist the night before if they were not assigned. I think only 1 is HA.


----------



## acourtwdw

lvstitch said:


> Just booked #19, any pictures?  Please and thank you



We have 19 booked for our October cruise too.  Would love to see some pictures.  

Dumb question but how do you get to the beach with the little fence and grass/weeds in front of the cabana?


----------



## Tonydana

Anyone have any photos of the view from this cabana?

Would love to see..  Was able to book this for our December cruise..


----------



## Jenemmy

Tonydana said:


> Anyone have any photos of the view from this cabana?
> 
> Would love to see..  Was able to book this for our December cruise..



Congrats!! I'm hoping to get one for my December cruise, as well -- but I can't book until 90 days out.


----------



## poohj80

acourtwdw said:


> Dumb question but how do you get to the beach with the little fence and grass/weeds in front of the cabana?



Each cabana has a sand path to the beach.  The foliage (not really weeds) is to add privacy.


----------



## rxtiger

TLSnell1981 said:


> Worked before,    hopefully, it will work agagin.



Pixiedust you sent my way worked again!!  I just booked Cabana 17.  I have been checking daily for the last two weeks  and bam, it opened up today.  Family is so excited!!!


----------



## Stefy

I found a video of Cabana 19 on YouTube the other day and am very excited as I wasn't sure of its proximity to the beach (in terms of was there a long walkway to get to it) and there is a pathway literally right there to step out on to


----------



## Jenemmy

rxtiger said:


> Pixiedust you sent my way worked again!!  I just booked Cabana 17.  I have been checking daily for the last two weeks  and bam, it opened up today.  Family is so excited!!!



 Good for you guys!! Congrats!


----------



## acourtwdw

Stefy said:


> I found a video of Cabana 19 on YouTube the other day and am very excited as I wasn't sure of its proximity to the beach (in terms of was there a long walkway to get to it) and there is a pathway literally right there to step out on to



Can you post a link for this? 

Thanks!


----------



## Stefy

No probs, here ya go 

Cabana 19


----------



## acourtwdw

Stefy said:


> No probs, here ya go
> 
> Cabana 19



Thank you


----------



## kathi

So bummed - just paid in full for our November 26th Western Caribbean on the Magic - all family beach cabanas are booked.

Do they usually keep opening up or is it fairly random?


----------



## princssdisnygina

kathi said:


> So bummed - just paid in full for our November 26th Western Caribbean on the Magic - all family beach cabanas are booked.
> 
> Do they usually keep opening up or is it fairly random?



They don't randomly open up.  One will open up only if someone cancels.


----------



## Nikki'sMommy

:





rxtiger said:


> Pixiedust you sent my way worked again!!  I just booked Cabana 17.  I have been checking daily for the last two weeks  and bam, it opened up today.  Family is so excited!!!



  When are you going?? We got lucky and finallgot #17 for our late Sept. cruise. If you are before ours I want details- please


----------



## Deb in IA

kathi said:


> So bummed - just paid in full for our November 26th Western Caribbean on the Magic - all family beach cabanas are booked.
> 
> Do they usually keep opening up or is it fairly random?





princssdisnygina said:


> They don't randomly open up.  One will open up only if someone cancels.



This happened to us last week!  

We originally had Cabana #19 on Serenity Bay, but our DS, who is 16, would not be able to join us.  

After the Sail Away party, we got a call from Concierge Services.  They told us that a family did not make it onboard  and as a result, Cabana 11 was open and did we want it?  YES!!!!

We were very, very lucky - but it's kind of sad that another family was very, very unlucky.


----------



## kathi

I'll keep checking back.  We are also concierge, so I emailed shoreside services to ask if there is any kind of waiting list (probably not, but worth asking).

We definitely need one on the family beach as our daughter is 7.  I hope we get lucky.  I was surprised they were all booked up so quickly.  I didn't realize how popular they are.


----------



## magrudersmakes3

Keep trying and you might get one.  We couldn't get one when we could do our excursions, but I kept checking every day and I grabbed #17 1 week later.  I will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## SlimKat

I am a first time cruiser and I was fortunate to get the last cabana (#17)available when my booking window opened. Last night (only seven days after my window opened up) another cabana opened up and I swapped it for the one I had. So it is very possible that something could open up at some point. Good luck.


----------



## Princess Bette

Nikki'sMommy said:


> :
> 
> When are you going?? We got lucky and finallgot #17 for our late Sept. cruise. If you are before ours I want details- please



We had 17 on our July double dip and loved it!  It is the last one on the family beach and we loved not having another cabana on the right side of us.  It was quiet with very little traffic on the beach.  It was just a short walk to the water to swim and where the chairs/umbrellas were. When we wanted to go somewhere, we just pressed our magic button and they came with the golf cart for us.  We had a bar tender to come up from the beach to the cabanna and take drink orders and bring them back to us.  You will love it!  I have pics if want to see!


----------



## kritter

Princess Bette said:


> We had 17 on our July double dip and loved it!  It is the last one on the family beach and we loved not having another cabana on the right side of us.  It was quiet with very little traffic on the beach.  It was just a short walk to the water to swim and where the chairs/umbrellas were. When we wanted to go somewhere, we just pressed our magic button and they came with the golf cart for us.  We had a bar tender to come up from the beach to the cabanna and take drink orders and bring them back to us.  You will love it!  I have pics if want to see!



Would love to see your pictures!!


----------



## mrs.ariel

How much does it cost to rent these family cabanas? Sorry if this was mentioned earlier...too many pages to scroll through!


----------



## Princess Bette

kritter said:


> Would love to see your pictures!!



Uploading them now to photobucket and will post when finished.  I have quite a few!


----------



## Jenemmy

mrs.ariel said:


> How much does it cost to rent these family cabanas? Sorry if this was mentioned earlier...too many pages to scroll through!



The family beach cabana is $499 for the day, and they are $399 over on Serenity Bay.


----------



## ibouncetoo

princssdisnygina said:


> They don't randomly open up. One will open up only if someone cancels.


 
But people do cancel 'randomly'. 

Keep checking seems to be the key.  And wait-list when you get on the ship.

.


----------



## rxtiger

Nikki'sMommy said:


> :
> 
> When are you going?? We got lucky and finallgot #17 for our late Sept. cruise. If you are before ours I want details- please



We go on the Oct 20 cruise.  I can't wait to get details from you


----------



## lovbeinmom

When did you snag a cabana? I tried at day 75 but all are booked!!  So bummed I am on the same cruise.


rxtiger said:


> We go on the Oct 20 cruise.  I can't wait to get details from you


----------



## kathi

Thanks for the encouragement everyone!

Does anyone know which cabanas are closest to the actual beach where there are chairs by the water?


----------



## Princess Bette

kritter said:


> Would love to see your pictures!!



Try this link...


www.photobucket.com/disneycabana17


Hope it works!


----------



## Dizzyworld

They do have a waitlist onboard. We had one reserved for the last day of our B2B cruise. The kids said they wanted to hang with the other kids out of the cabana area. It didn't seem worht it for just DH and myself, so I was able to cancel it and not be charged because someone on the waitlist wanted it. It turned out to be a horrible beach day anyway and we left CC a little after
2 PM. I don't know how this was handled in charging people on that day or if they were canceled like all port excursions?


----------



## Nikki'sMommy

Princess Bette said:


> Try this link...
> 
> 
> www.photobucket.com/disneycabana17
> 
> 
> Hope it works!



Thanks for sharing!!! I think that it will be better for the other cabana guests that there is no one on the other side of us- there are 10 of us (6 adults) who will be ringing that bell quite a bit for buckets of coronas


----------



## Kim&Chris

Nikki'sMommy said:


> Thanks for sharing!!! I think that it will be better for the other cabana guests that there is no one on the other side of us- there are 10 of us (6 adults) who will be ringing that bell quite a bit for buckets of coronas:woohoo:



LOL, that just cracked me up


----------



## kathi

WHOOPIE!!!  

Clearly I was doing something wrong yesterday.  Today when I logged on there were tons of cabanas left.  I reserved No. 9 based on a blog I read saying it was a good mix of privacy, view and sun.  

I will have my elderly parents with me (they are ambulatory) do you think this is too far off the beaten path for them?  

What cabana do you prefer and why?  (everything higher than 10 was taken on the family beach but all the others are open - except 1).

Kathi


----------



## Deb in IA

Dizzyworld said:


> They do have a waitlist onboard. We had one reserved for the last day of our B2B cruise. The kids said they wanted to hang with the other kids out of the cabana area. It didn't seem worht it for just DH and myself, so I was able to cancel it and not be charged because someone on the waitlist wanted it. It turned out to be a horrible beach day anyway and we left CC a little after
> 2 PM. I don't know how this was handled in charging people on that day or if they were canceled like all port excursions?




Hi Shirley!!!  

We were glad we were able to swap for a family cabana on our first CC day. It was definitely worth it on that day!  

I was wondering about the people who had cabanas on the day Emily hit.  Seems like they shouldn't be charged for the full price, since they weren't able to use it for the entire time.


----------



## Deb in IA

kathi said:


> WHOOPIE!!!
> 
> Clearly I was doing something wrong yesterday.  Today when I logged on there were tons of cabanas left.  I reserved No. 9 based on a blog I read saying it was a good mix of privacy, view and sun.
> 
> I will have my elderly parents with me (they are ambulatory) do you think this is too far off the beaten path for them?
> 
> What cabana do you prefer and why?  (everything higher than 10 was taken on the family beach but all the others are open - except 1).
> 
> Kathi



You should be fine.  
Only a short (less than 1 minute) walk on a paved path to the bathrooms and Cookies Two.  

And the golf carts will take you back to the tram stop at Pelican Point.


----------



## kathi

How is the beach in front of 9?  My daughter is 7 and loves to be in the water and play in the sand.  Are we too far down for the umbrellas and chais?  (Seems like right on the edge)  Wonder if I should bump down to 8?


----------



## KristiMc

kathi said:


> How is the beach in front of 9?  My daughter is 7 and loves to be in the water and play in the sand.  Are we too far down for the umbrellas and chais?  (Seems like right on the edge)  Wonder if I should bump down to 8?



We were in cabana 10 and there were chairs in front of us.  I would bring water shoes for everyone.  The water area for the private beach is very rocky.


----------



## Deb in IA

KristiMc said:


> We were in cabana 10 and there were chairs in front of us.  I would bring water shoes for everyone.  *The water area for the private beach is very rocky.*






We were in Cabana 11.  

DD and I decided to take a dip in the ocean, but mostly, we were saying, "Oww, oww, oww" as we tried to walk into the water.


----------



## Dizzyworld

Deb in IA said:


> Hi Shirley!!!
> 
> We were glad we were able to swap for a family cabana on our first CC day. It was definitely worth it on that day!
> 
> I was wondering about the people who had cabanas on the day Emily hit.  Seems like they shouldn't be charged for the full price, since they weren't able to use it for the entire time.



Hi Deb  It would have been nice but the guys had excursions on our other two stops at CC. When I planned on the cabana, I never thought about the kids making so many friends and not wanting to do it. Oh well, everyone had a great time which is the most important part of the vacation.


----------



## Salisa826

We had the opportunity to book a cabana at the 150 day mark I believe. DH didn't want to do it. However in his defense neither of us new what they were. Once I showed him the pics we kicked ourselves for not doing it. I wonder what our chances are of one being available when we check in?


----------



## kathi

Is the family beach rocky or just where the cabanas are?  Can you actually get deep enough to swim (not necessarily "deep" but say 3 feet or higher)?

Not being able to enjoy the water because of the rocks makes a $500 cabana seem a little less appealing (and I'm a geologist - I generally LOVE rocks...).


----------



## KristiMc

kathi said:


> Is the family beach rocky or just where the cabanas are?  Can you actually get deep enough to swim (not necessarily "deep" but say 3 feet or higher)?
> 
> Not being able to enjoy the water because of the rocks makes a $500 cabana seem a little less appealing (and I'm a geologist - I generally LOVE rocks...).



The only area of the family beach that we went to was the Pelican Plunge area.  That area was not rocky.  I can't remember the depth of the water but our boys were swimming.


----------



## MouseinMelbourne

How is everyone getting these cabanas?  We're on the 11/5/11 Magic sailing and when I went on at the 90 day mark (midnight) ALL the cabanas were already gone.  But the ship is half empty and nearly all Palo dinners are still open.  So how the heck did the cabanas go so fast?  Is it possible the website is wrong?  Can you tell I'm desperate?


----------



## princssdisnygina

MouseinMelbourne said:


> How is everyone getting these cabanas?  We're on the 11/5/11 Magic sailing and when I went on at the 90 day mark (midnight) ALL the cabanas were already gone.  But the ship is half empty and nearly all Palo dinners are still open.  So how the heck did the cabanas go so fast?  Is it possible the website is wrong?  Can you tell I'm desperate?



Concierge guests as well as Platinum and Gold guests get to book before the 90 day mark.


----------



## kathi

MouseinMelbourne said:


> How is everyone getting these cabanas?  We're on the 11/5/11 Magic sailing and when I went on at the 90 day mark (midnight) ALL the cabanas were already gone.  But the ship is half empty and nearly all Palo dinners are still open.  So how the heck did the cabanas go so fast?  Is it possible the website is wrong?  Can you tell I'm desperate?



We are on the 11/26 sailing on the Magic, but are concierge so were able to book at 120 days.  The first time I tried to book, it said they were all taken.  I tried again today and about 1/2 were still open on the family beach.  I'm not sure if it was operator error or if there was something wrong with the website.  In either case - you should definitely keep checking every day.  Sounds like there are often cancellations.

Good Luck!!

Kathi


----------



## MouseinMelbourne

kathi said:


> We are on the 11/26 sailing on the Magic, but are concierge so were able to book at 120 days.  The first time I tried to book, it said they were all taken.  I tried again today and about 1/2 were still open on the family beach.  I'm not sure if it was operator error or if there was something wrong with the website.  In either case - you should definitely keep checking every day.  Sounds like there are often cancellations.
> 
> Good Luck!!
> 
> Kathi



That is just weird.  You're concierge and should be the first to book.  How could they all have been taken?  I was wondering if TA's book blocks of them, or book them for clients when their "window" opens, and then try to "upsell" them.  If the client ends up rejecting it, the cabana then becomes available.  Might explain why so many people are booking then cancelling.

I've been checking twice a day.  I won't give up hope yet.  Thanks!!


----------



## princssdisnygina

MouseinMelbourne said:


> That is just weird.  You're concierge and should be the first to book.  How could they all have been taken?  I was wondering if TA's book blocks of them, or book them for clients when their "window" opens, and then try to "upsell" them.  If the client ends up rejecting it, the cabana then becomes available.  Might explain why so many people are booking then cancelling.
> 
> I've been checking twice a day.  I won't give up hope yet.  Thanks!!



I am an agent and can tell you we can't "hold" blocks of them.  And typically the client books their own excursions, not us.  

I have found that the day you are supposed to be able to book is actually the next day, so keep checking!


----------



## MouseinMelbourne

princssdisnygina said:


> I am an agent and can tell you we can't "hold" blocks of them.  And typically the client books their own excursions, not us.
> 
> I have found that the day you are supposed to be able to book is actually the next day, so keep checking!



Hey, thanks!  That's good to know.  It just doesn't make sense how nearly ALL the Palo reservations were open, the ship is 1/2 empty, yet the cabanas are gone.

I think I might call in the morning too.  Just to be sure.


----------



## rxtiger

lovbeinmom said:


> When did you snag a cabana? I tried at day 75 but all are booked!!  So bummed I am on the same cruise.



There was nothing available at 90 days, when I was able to book.  I kept checking a few times daily until two days ago I randomly found #17 available.  It was mid morning I think.  Probably not much rhyme or reason for when they become available, just relying on someone to release their hold on one.  Keep trying, sending good wishes your way. Good luck!!


----------



## lovbeinmom

Thanks for the wishes!!!! Would love to have one for the family. Getting excited for the cruise and really looking forward to castaway cay. 


rxtiger said:


> There was nothing available at 90 days, when I was able to book.  I kept checking a few times daily until two days ago I randomly found #17 available.  It was mid morning I think.  Probably not much rhyme or reason for when they become available, just relying on someone to release their hold on one.  Keep trying, sending good wishes your way. Good luck!!


----------



## MomsOf2boys

I have seen pictures of the floats and the sand toys being there at the cabanas... do you have to go and pick them up from the places or are they already near your cabana or at the beaches where the cabanas are?  I have a friend with younger children who is wondering how she will get them and keep track of her children and all the other things she has to carry.


----------



## KristiMc

MomsOf2boys said:


> I have seen pictures of the floats and the sand toys being there at the cabanas... do you have to go and pick them up from the places or are they already near your cabana or at the beaches where the cabanas are?  I have a friend with younger children who is wondering how she will get them and keep track of her children and all the other things she has to carry.



The sand toys are in each cabana.  The floats were stored out on the private beach.  For the snorkeling equipment/bikes, you have to go to those locations.


----------



## 1 Minnie & 3 Mickeys

We have 4 kids...what are our chances of getting a few extra sandtoys in our cabana?  Wondering if I should bring some...which defeats the purpose of having that perk in the cabana but momma wants to keep the peace!


----------



## princssdisnygina

1 Minnie & 3 Mickeys said:


> We have 4 kids...what are our chances of getting a few extra sandtoys in our cabana?  Wondering if I should bring some...which defeats the purpose of having that perk in the cabana but momma wants to keep the peace!



You might be able to ask your concierge.  I can't imagine they wouldn't have extras.


----------



## TiggerAllie

Just got back today--had a Serenity Bay cabana on our 8/16 cruise-- it was great!!!! We had #20. #18 and #21 were both unused. So, if you cannot get a cabana online, I would definitely put your name on a waitlist on the ship!

It worked out perfect for us because we just chilled on the adult beach all day. The second CC stop we did snorkeling and the waterslide at the family beach, so it would not have been as good to have the cabana.

I'll try to post pics and a mini-review soon.


----------



## princssdisnygina

TiggerAllie said:


> Just got back today--had a Serenity Bay cabana on our 8/16 cruise-- it was great!!!! We had #20. #18 and #21 were both unused. So, if you cannot get a cabana online, I would definitely put your name on a waitlist on the ship!
> 
> It worked out perfect for us because we just chilled on the adult beach all day. The second CC stop we did snorkeling and the waterslide at the family beach, so it would not have been as good to have the cabana.
> 
> I'll try to post pics and a mini-review soon.



Ok.. can you put an end to the mystery?  Where is cabana 21? Is 20 the last one?


----------



## TiggerAllie

princssdisnygina said:


> Ok.. can you put an end to the mystery?  Where is cabana 21? Is 20 the last one?


The 4 cabanas on the adult beach are 18, 19, 20, and 21.  19&20 are right next to each other, while 18 and 21 were farther away. 18 is closest to the massage cabanas. You cannot book 21 online but maybe can get it through the waitlist on the ship.


----------



## princssdisnygina

TiggerAllie said:


> The 4 cabanas on the adult beach are 18, 19, 20, and 21.  19&20 are right next to each other, while 18 and 21 were farther away. 18 is closest to the massage cabanas. You cannot book 21 online but maybe can get it through the waitlist on the ship.



Now I had 18 in November and it was the second stop on the tram.  So what do you mean by further away?  We were actually the only ones on Serenity Bay on our cruise and we had one cabana on our left side (looking at the beach) and two on our right. So is 21 the first one?


----------



## TiggerAllie

princssdisnygina said:


> Now I had 18 in November and it was the second stop on the tram.  So what do you mean by further away?  We were actually the only ones on Serenity Bay on our cruise and we had one cabana on our left side (looking at the beach) and two on our right. So is 21 the first one?


Sorry-- let me clarify:

As you are walking right (northeast), along the beach and away from the food, bar and bathrooms:
1) there are the massage cabanas
2) a small gap
3) cabana #18
4) a small gap
5) cabana #19 then cabana #20 (these two are very close together)
6) a small gap
7) cabana #21

If you were looking to get 2 cabanas for your group, I would suggest 19 & 20, rather than 18&19 or 20&21.


----------



## MoranClan

Looking for any photos of Cabana #8, We were able to book this for our cruise in December.

Thank You


----------



## lvstitch

MoranClan said:


> Looking for any photos of Cabana #8, We were able to book this for our cruise in December.
> 
> Thank You


----------



## princssdisnygina

TiggerAllie said:


> Sorry-- let me clarify:
> 
> As you are walking right (northeast), along the beach and away from the food, bar and bathrooms:
> 1) there are the massage cabanas
> 2) a small gap
> 3) cabana #18
> 4) a small gap
> 5) cabana #19 then cabana #20 (these two are very close together)
> 6) a small gap
> 7) cabana #21
> 
> If you were looking to get 2 cabanas for your group, I would suggest 19 & 20, rather than 18&19 or 20&21.



Ok this sucks because when I was there 20 was the last cabana.  18 was the second cabana.  No, and not second to the massage cabanas... 

These were the two looking to our left (from the beach) 










**We were the only ones on Serenity Bay as you can tell by the two on the left being closed up.  And there was one cabana to our right (from the beach)? 

Someone told me 21 is actually the first one? Then it went 18, 19, 20?


----------



## TiggerAllie

princssdisnygina said:


> Ok this sucks because when I was there 20 was the last cabana.  18 was the second cabana.  No, and not second to the massage cabanas...
> 
> These were the two looking to our left (from the beach)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **We were the only ones on Serenity Bay as you can tell by the two on the left being closed up.  And there was one cabana to our right (from the beach)?
> 
> Someone told me 21 is actually the first one? Then it went 18, 19, 20?



The cabanas in your picture (from the beach) are currently numbered #20 on the left and #19 on the right. (We had the blue #20 on Wednesday.)

In addition, there was one cabana outside of the picture to the right (#18) and another outside of the picture to the left (#21). I checked the numbers of all of them.


----------



## princssdisnygina

TiggerAllie said:


> The cabanas in your picture (from the beach) are currently numbered #20 on the left and #19 on the right. (We had the blue #20 on Wednesday.)
> 
> In addition, there was one cabana outside of the picture to the right (#18) and another outside of the picture to the left (#21). I checked the numbers of all of them.



The blue one was the last one when we were there. 
Here you can see all 4 cabanas.  



Serenity Bay Cabanas - Castaway Cay by insidethemagic, on Flickr

**You can click on the link then click on the pic to enlarge it.**

We were in the second one (blue)? From what I see they went gold, blue, gold, blue. And our cabana was 18? They must have moved the numbers? But if you were in a blue one then I am really confused?  Not trying to argue with you... its just not making sense?


----------



## TiggerAllie

princssdisnygina said:


> The blue one was the last one when we were there.
> Here you can see all 4 cabanas.
> 
> 
> 
> Serenity Bay Cabanas - Castaway Cay by insidethemagic, on Flickr
> 
> **You can click on the link then click on the pic to enlarge it.**
> 
> We were in the second one (blue)? From what I see they went gold, blue, gold, blue. And our cabana was 18? They must have moved the numbers? But if you were in a blue one then I am really confused?  Not trying to argue with you... its just not making sense?



I think they have moved the cabanas around. The way it was last week, there was one closer in from your picture and there wasn't the farthest one beyond. 
The ones in your picture would start with #19 (yellow) #20 (blue) #21 (pink) and whatever is farthest away wasn't there anymore. There was another cabana to the right of where your picture is taken.

ETA: I looked through my digital pictures, but I don't have ones that show it. I did take a number of pictures while floating in the ocean, so they are all on the waterproof (film) camera that needs to be developed before I can share them here.


----------



## 1 Minnie & 3 Mickeys

MoranClan said:


> Looking for any photos of Cabana #8, We were able to book this for our cruise in December.
> 
> Thank You



Looking for pics of Cabana #8 too...anyone?  Thanks!


----------



## jfs9900

With this tread being over 1,000 post long the answere to my question might be somehwere, but...


Are the CC Cabanas blocked off for general booking on the excursion website? Currently on my next sailing it says that all 20 cabanas are unavailable. So I am not sure if they have been completely booked, or if they are just marked that way until we are on board?


----------



## pjpoohbear

That would say to me that all have been booked by other cruisers.  If you had one booked, it would show as open, this freaks me out a little each time I see it.

There maybe 1 on each beach that is held for onboard booking, #1 on the family, as it is a HCP unit and I have read that #21 on the Adult only beach is also held for onboard booking. 

Pj


----------



## princssdisnygina

TiggerAllie said:


> I think they have moved the cabanas around. The way it was last week, there was one closer in from your picture and there wasn't the farthest one beyond.
> The ones in your picture would start with #19 (yellow) #20 (blue) #21 (pink) and whatever is farthest away wasn't there anymore. There was another cabana to the right of where your picture is taken.
> 
> ETA: I looked through my digital pictures, but I don't have ones that show it. I did take a number of pictures while floating in the ocean, so they are all on the waterproof (film) camera that needs to be developed before I can share them here.



Ah ok.  Well if you get those developed I would love to see!  I guess it doesn't matter!  I have cabana 20 booked for our Magic Cruise in September and we are excited to have one again as I know they are hard to come by any more! If we aren't the end cabin I guess that's ok!


----------



## ppiew

how do u book a cabana anyway.  can't find them under Port Adventures or anywhere


----------



## kathi

Castaway Cay Port Adventures should get you to the cabana booking.


----------



## ppiew

Nope tried it and nada


----------



## princssdisnygina

They could be booked.  They should be listed under Castaway Cay Excursions.  You should at least be able to to see them blacked out if they are booked.  Otherwise... it may not be your time to book yet.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

ppiew said:


> Nope tried it and nada



On the "My Cruise Plans" page, scroll down about half way to "Reserve Activitis" and click on the "Excursion" button.

The next page will say "Reserve Shore Excursion - Select Activity and Guests" and will have a list of the available choices.

If it doesn't work and you're using Internet Explorer, try Mozilla Firefox.


----------



## ppiew

thank you so much found out i had to retrieve the ressie twice!!  oh well it works and i thank you


----------



## Jenemmy

Oh poo  -- Went on line at midnight to make a cabana grab and it was a no go. There was only one left and it was on Serenity Bay....I briefly fantasized about the idea of DH and I with our Conch Coolers in our nice little cabana waving at the kids as we left them on the family beach  Just kiddin' -- I'd miss the little angels.
 So, spare me some pixie dust, friends -- I'm gonna keep checking with hopes that one pops up in the next few weeks.


----------



## magrudersmakes3

Keep checking.  I was able to grab 17 a week after my check in.  Good Luck!!


----------



## jjgarv

...keep checking.  I was able to grab #6 a week or two after my window opened.   The cabana will be so much nicer with the grandparents!


----------



## winnyis

jjgarv said:


> ...keep checking.  I was able to grab #6 a week or two after my window opened.   The cabana will be so much nicer with the grandparents!



We traveled with 14 family members on 8/16 - including my 70 year old parents.. they were the main reason we got the cabanas (had to get 2 beause we were so many) and let me tell you it was worth every cent.  They both commented so many times during the day how wonderful it was and how that day at CC was they best they had in a long time.    I hope your family enjoys it as much as we did.


----------



## Twinprincesses

I know this is posted somewhere but we are a cabin of 4 and another cabin has 6 ppl in it.  Does anyone know how we link this up and if 10 ppl are allowed in a cabana?


----------



## jjgarv

Twinprincesses said:


> I know this is posted somewhere but we are a cabin of 4 and another cabin has 6 ppl in it.  Does anyone know how we link this up and if 10 ppl are allowed in a cabana?



I believe that 10 people is the maximum.  The first six people are included in the cost, but you will have to pay an additional $50 per person for persons 7-10.  You can add additional names to the cabana ressie on-line if your reservations are linked.  If you need to link your reservation with the other stateroom, you can call DCL to take care of that.  If not, you can add them to the cabana ressie when you board the ship.
HTH!


----------



## jjgarv

winnyis said:


> We traveled with 14 family members on 8/16 - including my 70 year old parents.. they were the main reason we got the cabanas (had to get 2 beause we were so many) and let me tell you it was worth every cent.  They both commented so many times during the day how wonderful it was and how that day at CC was they best they had in a long time.    I hope your family enjoys it as much as we did.



So glad to hear of your wonderful experience!  We have my parents, as well as DH's parents joining us, so our daughter will be good and spoiled by the end of this cruise!  Our cruise is coming up in less than two weeks, and we are really looking forward to making some great memories!


----------



## TheFish

Any recent reviews of Cabana 18?


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

jjgarv said:


> You can add additional names to the cabana ressie on-line if your reservations are linked.  If you need to link your reservation with the other stateroom, you can call DCL to take care of that.  If not, you can add them to the cabana ressie when you board the ship.
> HTH!



How can I add the folks from the other cabin online?  I didn't see the option when I reserved the cabana and I'm not finding anything now either?  Our reservations are linked.


----------



## princssdisnygina

TheFish said:


> Any recent reviews of Cabana 18?



Not really.  I was in Cabana 18 last November and just last Friday I was in Cabana 20 and Cabana 18 was open.  It was originally booked but our concierge said they cancelled onboard.   HOWEVER... I will be trying to book Cabana 18 from now on.  It is pretty much by itself and cabana 19 and 20 are close together and 21 isn't booked until onboard so 18 for me!  I liked it ALOT better than 20!  But I won't complain if I have to have one of the other ones!


----------



## Stefy

TheFish said:


> Any recent reviews of Cabana 18?



We had Cabana 18 on our September 15th sailing and love love loved it.  It is slightly separate from the others, but I stress only slightly.  It took me about 4 steps to walk past it from mine.  

We had a wonderful time and quite frankly can't see how we could do CC without one.  We ate lunch in it, chilled and sheltered from the heat when we got too hot from being in the sea.  Perfect base for a day of fun and relaxation   Will post pics soon, got a few to share, just trying to sort out some problems I'm having with my Mac.

Hope that helps


----------



## Brandis

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> How can I add the folks from the other cabin online?  I didn't see the option when I reserved the cabana and I'm not finding anything now either?  Our reservations are linked.



You can't, it has to be done once onboard.


----------



## gometros

How many people can a cabana accommodate?


----------



## princssdisnygina

gometros said:


> How many people can a cabana accommodate?



You are allowed up to ten I believe but after 4 (or 6 ) I think it is an additional $50 per person.  I am not sure I would want to put more than 6 people in a cabana just for comfort level reasons but I know others have done it.


----------



## DVCconvert

princssdisnygina said:


> You are allowed up to ten I believe but after 4 (or 6 ) I think it is an additional $50 per person.  I am not sure I would want to put more than 6 people in a cabana just for comfort level reasons but I know others have done it.



yes...*6 are people are included for the quoted prices*...upto 10 permitted at an additional charge.


----------



## gometros

princssdisnygina said:


> You are allowed up to ten I believe but after 4 (or 6 ) I think it is an additional $50 per person.  I am not sure I would want to put more than 6 people in a cabana just for comfort level reasons but I know others have done it.





DVCconvert said:


> yes...*6 are people are included for the quoted prices*...upto 10 permitted at an additional charge.



Thanks. That means I have a year to get friendly with two other couples on our cruise meets thread


----------



## TiggerAllie

DVCconvert said:


> yes...*6 are people are included for the quoted prices*...upto 10 permitted at an additional charge.


Actually, the Serenity Bay cabanas price only includes 4 guests. It's $50 per guest after the 1st 4 on the adult beach. (We just had Cabana 20 in August.)


----------



## mjaclyn

Hi all
We're looking into renting a Cabana for our Eastern Caribbean Cruise in January and I have a few questions. I'm sure some (or all) of these questions have already been answered in this thread, but with over 1100 posts I'd go crazy if I had to look through all of these pages! Any help is greatly appreciated.

1. I saw somewhere online that a cabana on the family beach that holds 6 people is $500. That price seems very steep to me and would mean that we would not be able to do any other excursions on the cruise. Would those of you who have rented before say that it's worth the price?

2. What are the top 3 Cabanas to rent on the family beach? I am looking for closest to restrooms and food if possible.

3. I know that each additional person over the initial 6 people is $50 each. Is that for all ages? My son will be two and without counting him we will have 7 people. Do I have to count him in the reservation and pay the extra $50?

4. Our cruise is in January. I know the weather can be iffy. What happens if the weather is bad? What is the cancellation/refund policy for the cabana?

5. Since we are going in January, do you think spending $500 for a cabana is too big of a risk considering the weather could be really cold?

Thanks so much everyone!!


----------



## DSquare

Just got back last week and had a Cabana on Sept 30th.

1.  For us it was well worth the money.  We had 4 adults and 3 kids and it made the day so much enjoyable.

2. #1 is the closest to restrooms and food and then in get father away in ascending order.  

3.  Disney will charges an extra $50/person over 6 for all ages.  Everyone will receive wristbands to allow entry into the Cabana area and beach.  

4.  My understanding is if the boat docks at CC then you will be charged.

5.  Good question.  If its a windy day the Cabana may be better to keep you out of the wind and help stay warm.


----------



## Nikki'sMommy

princssdisnygina said:


> You are allowed up to ten I believe but after 4 (or 6 ) I think it is an additional $50 per person.  I am not sure I would want to put more than 6 people in a cabana just for comfort level reasons but I know others have done it.



We had 10 last week (6 adults/4 kids) and never had an issue with space. The kids were either in the water or playing on the sand for most of the day.  When we were all together in the cabana there was enough seating to accomidate all of us and we had such a great time..It was like our own little party house for the day..


----------



## princssdisnygina

mjaclyn said:


> Hi all
> We're looking into renting a Cabana for our Eastern Caribbean Cruise in January and I have a few questions. I'm sure some (or all) of these questions have already been answered in this thread, but with over 1100 posts I'd go crazy if I had to look through all of these pages! Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> 1. I saw somewhere online that a cabana on the family beach that holds 6 people is $500. That price seems very steep to me and would mean that we would not be able to do any other excursions on the cruise. Would those of you who have rented before say that it's worth the price?
> 
> 2. What are the top 3 Cabanas to rent on the family beach? I am looking for closest to restrooms and food if possible.
> 
> 3. I know that each additional person over the initial 6 people is $50 each. Is that for all ages? My son will be two and without counting him we will have 7 people. Do I have to count him in the reservation and pay the extra $50?
> 
> 4. Our cruise is in January. I know the weather can be iffy. What happens if the weather is bad? What is the cancellation/refund policy for the cabana?
> 
> 5. Since we are going in January, do you think spending $500 for a cabana is too big of a risk considering the weather could be really cold?
> 
> Thanks so much everyone!!



1.  I do believe it is well worth the cost but some will say otherwise.  I think it depends on what you want.  If you value privacy in a cabana with drinks at your fingertips and a private beach (on family beach) then yes... it will be worth it.

2. As stated cabana 1 is closest then goes from there...

3. No matter the age each additional person is $50

4. If you dock at Castaway Cay, no matter the weather, then you are stuck with the cabana.  You can cancel once onboard but I believe you have to do it 48 hours prior.  They will call you and confirm the number in your party for the cabana which at that time you can cancel. 

5. I think anytime is a risk because you never know if there is going to be a tropical storm, a hurricane, warm weather, rain...  Its just a risk you have to decide you want to take.  Keep an eye on the weather and you can cancel it if you decide the weather won't work out.
**We booked a cabana on the Adult beach and there kept being a threat of tropical storm Ophelia right up until a few days before we left and it turned out to be a beautiful day.**  Anything can happen.  Just make plans to enjoy the view IF the weather isn't perfect.  It is still nice to be there!


----------



## acourtwdw

We have reserved a cabana on the adult beach for our upcoming cruise but I have a couple of questions.

1. Is there a hammock just for our use at the cabana?
2. What equipment is included, ie floats, bikes, snorkling? I have heard different things and I don't want to have to pay twice for things that are included.
3. Will the concerige take us to lunch? That would be great. Also is there bar service to the cabanas also?

Thanks for the information.  I tried to search but I couldn't find what I was looking for.


----------



## princssdisnygina

acourtwdw said:


> We have reserved a cabana on the adult beach for our upcoming cruise but I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. Is there a hammock just for our use at the cabana?
> 2. What equipment is included, ie floats, bikes, snorkling? I have heard different things and I don't want to have to pay twice for things that are included.
> 3. Will the concerige take us to lunch? That would be great. Also is there bar service to the cabanas also?
> 
> Thanks for the information.  I tried to search but I couldn't find what I was looking for.



Yes there is one hammock per cabana for your use.

Floats are already at the cabana but you can request snorkel gear and bikes if you would like them.  Just ask your concierge when you arrive.

Yes, the concierge will take you to lunch, just buzz him when you are ready.

And yes... the concierge will have a beverage server come to your cabana and take your drink order. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## DSquare

Just for what its worth I was under the impression that the snorkel gear would be at the Cabanas.  For us they was none there. We asked the concierge and was told we had to go get the snorkel equipment ourselves.  The floats where in a area down by the beach available to all the Cabana guests.


----------



## acourtwdw

princssdisnygina said:


> Yes there is one hammock per cabana for your use.
> 
> Floats are already at the cabana but you can request snorkel gear and bikes if you would like them.  Just ask your concierge when you arrive.
> 
> Yes, the concierge will take you to lunch, just buzz him when you are ready.
> 
> And yes... the concierge will have a beverage server come to your cabana and take your drink order.
> 
> Hope this helps.





DSquare said:


> Just for what its worth I was under the impression that the snorkel gear would be at the Cabanas.  For us they was none there. We asked the concierge and was told we had to go get the snorkel equipment ourselves.  The floats where in a area down by the beach available to all the Cabana guests.



Thanks for the information


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Has anyone received the rum punch in the family beach cabanas?  If so, was it there or did you have to request it?  Was it included or a separate charge?


----------



## Namsupak

DSquare said:


> Just for what its worth I was under the impression that the snorkel gear would be at the Cabanas.  For us they was none there. We asked the concierge and was told we had to go get the snorkel equipment ourselves.  The floats where in a area down by the beach available to all the Cabana guests.



When you go to register, we were told to grab our snorkels and fins from the little hut (a short walk from where you register), then the golf cart took us to our cabana.


----------



## DSquare

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Has anyone received the rum punch in the family beach cabanas?  If so, was it there or did you have to request it?  Was it included or a separate charge?



We requested the rum punch on Sept 30th and was told they don't offer that anymore.


----------



## DSquare

Namsupak said:


> When you go to register, we were told to grab our snorkels and fins from the little hut (a short walk from where you register), then the golf cart took us to our cabana.



I'm not sure where you register at.  5 of us ended up walking to the Cabana and walked right into ours with our name.  A few minutes later a couple people showed up to give us the 'tour'.  There was no place to register.


----------



## Namsupak

DSquare said:


> I'm not sure where you register at.  5 of us ended up walking to the Cabana and walked right into ours with our name.  A few minutes later a couple people showed up to give us the 'tour'.  There was no place to register.



I believe it is at the Pelican Point Tram Stop, it is a small hut to the left of the covered area where people were waiting for the Tram.


----------



## poohj80

Namsupak said:


> I believe it is at the Pelican Point Tram Stop, it is a small hut to the left of the covered area where people were waiting for the Tram.



We saw the hut and waited about 5 minutes with everyone else, but there was no one there so we just walked to our cabana.


----------



## andersonfamily

Logistically it would be hard to have snorkel gear at the cabana - you have to give them your shoe size for the fins.


----------



## tsouth

poohj80 said:


> We saw the hut and waited about 5 minutes with everyone else, but there was no one there so we just walked to our cabana.



We've had a cabana twice now.  Both times there was less than a minute wait for the gear.  I think it works out well because the hut is located close to where you want to snorkel.  You don't have to lug everything back and forth.

T.


----------



## dizzi

mjaclyn said:


> Hi all
> We're looking into renting a Cabana for our Eastern Caribbean Cruise in January and I have a few questions. I'm sure some (or all) of these questions have already been answered in this thread, but with over 1100 posts I'd go crazy if I had to look through all of these pages! Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> 1. I saw somewhere online that a cabana on the family beach that holds 6 people is $500. That price seems very steep to me and would mean that we would not be able to do any other excursions on the cruise. Would those of you who have rented before say that it's worth the price?We got a cabana in January, we split it with another group of 3 so thankfully we didnt have to pay the whole price. IT WAS COLD and i dont think i would have sat on the beach if we didnt have the cabana, it was nice and there were plenty of places to sit. BUT we also had 2 other excursions that day as we were celebrating an 18th bday, i think had it been warmer we would have enjoyed it more glad i wasn't stuck to it all day
> 
> 2. What are the top 3 Cabanas to rent on the family beach? I am looking for closest to restrooms and food if possible. as said before #1 is closest, which is what we had...BUT at that time it was also a handicap accessible so we had to wait til a certain time to rent it AND NO HAMMOCK for this particular unit
> 
> 
> 5. Since we are going in January, do you think spending $500 for a cabana is too big of a risk considering the weather could be really cold? I guess it depends on where u are from and what i consider  cold, we lived in fot lauderdale at the time and to me it was cold on the beach most of the day although there were plenty of people in the water. WE did 2 water sport activities and thankfully it was the warmest part of the day for them.  if money was not an issue i would do it again, but since it always is for us, i probally wont do it again unless sharing the expense and making it a lazy dazy day and in the middle of summer.  If i have to go again in January i most likely wont get off the boat except to take walk in the heat of the day.
> 
> Thanks so much everyone!!



OF COURSE and as i always say.....everything is what you make it on a vacation!!! if you think it is gonna be cold take some extra towels and blankets and enjoy the view covered up and bring some great books and some extra things for the kids to do.

NOT MUCH OF A BETTER VIEW ANYWHERE!!!!


----------



## poohj80

tsouth said:


> We've had a cabana twice now.  Both times there was less than a minute wait for the gear.  I think it works out well because the hut is located close to where you want to snorkel.  You don't have to lug everything back and forth.
> 
> T.



My comment was about the cabana check-in hut at the tram stop, not picking up snorkel gear.


----------



## dizzi

we had a bit of a problem checking int to our hut not much direction etc...but you can read about it way back in this thread....hopefully they have it fixed by now.


----------



## MouseinMelbourne

We sail in 4 days and after 86 days of checking twice a day....A CABANA FINALLY OPENED!!  Of course, I snagged it immediately.

Can anyone give me a review of Cabana #5?  The good, the bad, and the ugly?


----------



## ppiew

We had Cabana #5 last spring.  It is close to the  middle of the cabanas or actually closer to the gate to Cookies Too and the restrooms.  All Cabanas are alike with the exception of one which has an Electrical Outlet.  The cabanas are really nice and they had a pull around curtain for privacy while changing (nice touch).  They gave us suntan lotion, stocked the fridge, etc.  My only regret was that our group was at the cabana so seldom they hardly enjoyed it.  Besides adults we had children ages 7 & 8 and the older ones were 13 & 14.  It seemed to me everyone was gone either to eat, to the restroom, on an excursion, never around ,etc.  Oh well, as grandparents we loved the solitude.  it is a great location but most of the cabanas are.


----------



## MouseinMelbourne

Does anyone know if you can walk from the private cabana beach to the beach at Pelican Plunge *via the beach*?  I saw that there is a wooden fence separating the two beaches.  Is there a gate there?  I'd rather my DD stay in sight while going back and forth.  How about swimming over?


----------



## MouseinMelbourne

ppiew said:


> We had Cabana #5 last spring.  It is close to the  middle of the cabanas or actually closer to the gate to Cookies Too and the restrooms.  All Cabanas are alike with the exception of one which has an Electrical Outlet.  The cabanas are really nice and they had a pull around curtain for privacy while changing (nice touch).  They gave us suntan lotion, stocked the fridge, etc.  My only regret was that our group was at the cabana so seldom they hardly enjoyed it.  Besides adults we had children ages 7 & 8 and the older ones were 13 & 14.  It seemed to me everyone was gone either to eat, to the restroom, on an excursion, never around ,etc.  Oh well, as grandparents we loved the solitude.  it is a great location but most of the cabanas are.



Thanks for the review!  My in-laws were supposed to go on this cruise with us, so that was what first got me looking at a cabana.  They ended up backing out, but I was determined to get the cabana still!  LOL!  I think we'll enjoy it.  We're not watersports people and usually like to just hang out anyway.  Thanks for taking care of #5 for us.


----------



## quickcat

I seen a picture in this thread many pages back that shows the difference between the family beach crowd and the private cabana beach with very few people.  I am thinking that is from the Dream and when the Magic docks there the family beach will not be as crowded, did anyone find if this is true?  We have a cabana for our cruise in January but I am wondering if the crowds on the family beach wont be as bad now that they expanded for the Dream? Thanks!


----------



## Iceman93

MouseinMelbourne said:


> Does anyone know if you can walk from the private cabana beach to the beach at Pelican Plunge *via the beach*?  I saw that there is a wooden fence separating the two beaches.  Is there a gate there?  I'd rather my DD stay in sight while going back and forth.  How about swimming over?



Yes, there is a gate that is manned by a CM who checks for cabana wristbands when you cross back into the private beach area.  Technically it is possible to swim over, but there are buoys marking off the private beach and I heard the lifeguard yell at one person who swam over them.  Probably best to use the beach and gate.


----------



## poohj80

MouseinMelbourne said:


> We sail in 4 days and after 86 days of checking twice a day....A CABANA FINALLY OPENED!!  Of course, I snagged it immediately.
> 
> Can anyone give me a review of Cabana #5?  The good, the bad, and the ugly?



Here's Cabana #5 from the beach...


----------



## MouseinMelbourne

Iceman93 said:


> Yes, there is a gate that is manned by a CM who checks for cabana wristbands when you cross back into the private beach area.  Technically it is possible to swim over, but there are buoys marking off the private beach and I heard the lifeguard yell at one person who swam over them.  Probably best to use the beach and gate.



YIPPEE!!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## wink13

Great information.  We have cabana #6 booked for our Feb, 2012 stop.  Looking forward to checking everything out.


----------



## ibouncetoo

Just got back from the Dream and we had cabana #2 for a party of 10 (three generations) and it was the best vacation money I ever spent (well, becides the actual cruise!).  Perfect day for the two of us great aunts who aren't so mobil and not sun worshipers. The kids loved it and we used the floats, sand toys, bikes but didn't have time to snorkel.  The cabana was well stocked but we did ask for the snack basket to be supplentmted (there were like three bags of chips and a couple of 'bars'.  Not enough for this salty-cruncy crowd.  Quick walk over to Pelican Plunge (where the most reticient of the kids rode it and loved it).

Location was great...the walk from the cabin to the restrooms was shorter than most of the restaurant to restroom walks on the ship!  We had about a 15 minute rain drizzel around two o'clock, other than that the weather was perfect.


----------



## gometros

A friend of mine was on the Dream in October and her opinion was that if you were going to Serenity Bay, the cabanas weren't as necessary as if you were on the family beach.  I'd love to hear opinions of people that used the cabanas on Serenity Bay.


----------



## poohj80

gometros said:


> A friend of mine was on the Dream in October and her opinion was that if you were going to Serenity Bay, the cabanas weren't as necessary as if you were on the family beach.  I'd love to hear opinions of people that used the cabanas on Serenity Bay.



I can definitely see this especially if you are just one couple.  The one adult only cruise we did, there was hardly anyone on Serenity beach at all.


----------



## Brandis

I have been on Castaway Cay twice, first time on the Wonder and recently on the Dream, both times I went to Serenity Bay and both times the beach was almost deserted, plenty of beach chairs available.

Now, on the last visit with the Dream, the weather wasn't that good, most of the morning it was raining, but the air was still warm and the water was great. That time I had rented a cabana, as my uncle and aunt were with us and they didn't want to swim, so especially for them I think it was great we had the cabana, it was dry and the lounge chairs were much more comfortable than the plastic chairs on the beach.

So I think, if you want to spoil yourself, try to get a cabana, if the price is OK for your. They are quite expensive, after all. But I wouldn't say they are neccessary if you just want to stay away from other people, Serenity Bay should be big enough.

By the way, while I was able to grab the last cabana online on day 90 before the cruise, ours was the only one occupied on the day we were there, the other renters probably had cancelled because of the weather.

In March, we are doing another cruise on the Dream, then it will stop on Castaway Cay twice. Then, it will also be just my partner and me. Not sure yet if we should treat ourselves to a cabana for one of the 2 visits.


----------



## Brandis

Here are a couple of pictures from our Sept. 25 visit to Castaway Cay:






Also, the Lunch Buffet at Serenity Bay wasn't very busy:


----------



## dgundry

Just lucked out and got the last cabana available for a 2/2/12 cruise available at 75 days out!  _(At least as far as online availability goes.)_

We are going to be in Cabana #20 on Serenity Bay and I will be sure to post pictures and a report to this thread along with any tips I find about other cabanas.


----------



## CarolAnnC

gometros said:


> A friend of mine was on the Dream in October and her opinion was that if you were going to Serenity Bay, the cabanas weren't as necessary as if you were on the family beach.  I'd love to hear opinions of people that used the cabanas on Serenity Bay.



My husband and I rented one on the DVC Member Cruise this year and we we thrilled with it.  We took it on the first Castaway Cay day which was perfect, just a few tiny showers at one point.  The second CC day had some downpours so I don't know how those folks panned out with their cabanas.

The beach and buffet at Serenity Bay were both crowded due to the sold out cruise I am sure.  Our steward drove us over and we filled our plates to drive back.  He even offered to grab us drinks at the bar, which was above and beyond IMHO.  

The beach was crowded there, so having our own little quiet haven was perfect.  We took advantage of the floats and tubes and our hammock as well.  The snacks and beverages were convenient and great.  We will definitely plan for this again some time, if possible.

Oh, and towards the end of the day while DH and I were sitting inside near the back door, two people took it upon themselves to "tour" the area.  All of a sudden we heard footsteps and there appeared a middle aged man and woman who looked like deer in the headlights.  The stammered something about "touring" what they thought was an empty cabana and ran off.  I saw them entering one two over from us so I informed the CM who picked us up to bring us back to the shopping and tram later.  He stated emphatically that is absolutely not allowed and he was going to investigate (after we pointed them out on the way).  No squatters allowed, lol.


----------



## princssdisnygina

gometros said:


> A friend of mine was on the Dream in October and her opinion was that if you were going to Serenity Bay, the cabanas weren't as necessary as if you were on the family beach.  I'd love to hear opinions of people that used the cabanas on Serenity Bay.



We have had a cabana twice now on Serenity Bay and loved it!  We will definitely be doing it again! No, the beach isn't as crowded but it is nice to have a private area of your own with sodas and snacks as well as towels, nice loungers, a safe and a personal concierge!  The two Attendants we had went above and beyond to help us and make us have a great day!  Of course he drove us anywhere and he got us drinks from the bar.  To us, it was well worth the money.  Not to mention the floaties and the hammock! 



dgundry said:


> Just lucked out and got the last cabana available for a 2/2/12 cruise available at 75 days out!  _(At least as far as online availability goes.)_
> 
> We are going to be in Cabana #20 on Serenity Bay and I will be sure to post pictures and a report to this thread along with any tips I find about other cabanas.



I just had Cabana #20 in September!  There is one more cabana that doesn't open up until being onboard.


----------



## justmestace

princssdisnygina said:


> We have had a cabana twice now on Serenity Bay and loved it!  We will definitely be doing it again! No, the beach isn't as crowded but it is nice to have a private area of your own with sodas and snacks as well as towels, nice loungers, a safe and a personal concierge! The two Attendants we had went above and beyond to help us and make us have a great day! Of course he drove us anywhere and he got us drinks from the bar. To us, it was well worth the money. Not to mention the floaties and the hammock!
> 
> 
> 
> I just had Cabana #20 in September! There is one more cabana that doesn't open up until being onboard.


 

Can you remind me again of the cost, and how many people are allowed? Thanks!


----------



## ppiew

I know it is $100 less than those at the family beach.  Not sure of how many though.  
The benefit (to me anyway) to the SB cabanas is that IF you get a rainshower you have a neat spot to escape into!!!  So many people head for the ship while those in the cabanas ride out the rain and then are back on the beach enjoying the sun.  Personally I saw that adults at SB used their cabana more than the people at the FB because parents there were down at the waterfront with the toddlers while the cabana remained empty.


----------



## Kim&Chris

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick note...today is my first day back after our 11/17 3-night cruise.  We were fortunate enough to snag Cabana #4 for our trip, and I just wanted to tell you that it was worth EVERY PENNY, in my opinion.  The cabanas are beautiful and comfortable.  We had a very short walk to Cookies Too and the bathrooms.  The beach was beautiful and, at times, we were the only ones in the water.  We had eight people, so we paid $599.  Yes, that's a lot of money, but not too horrible if you can share the expense with other folks.

It was WONDERFUL!!


----------



## andersonfamily

justmestace said:


> Can you remind me again of the cost, and how many people are allowed? Thanks!



499 for family beach
399 for adult beach

Up to 6 people and $50 per additional up to eight I believe.


----------



## stingfancb

so confused.....  I booked Cabana #19 for our Feb cruise - when I go back in to look at other choices, Cabana #19 is still there to choose from.  If I go into my cruise plans - it shows up in my itinerary.


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

stingfancb said:


> so confused.....  I booked Cabana #19 for our Feb cruise - when I go back in to look at other choices, Cabana #19 is still there to choose from.  If I go into my cruise plans - it shows up in my itinerary.



It will only show for YOU.  I had the same thing happen when my friend and I reserved a cabana for our February cruise.  I went in and saw it still on the list and I was afraid there was a mistake.  The CM explained to me that is because you can make changes to it - such as cancel it if you need to.

So, no worry - you have your cabana reserved!


----------



## stingfancb

Ohhhhh.... Makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## ibouncetoo

andersonfamily said:


> 499 for family beach
> 399 for adult beach
> 
> Up to 6 people and $50 per additional up to eight I believe.


 

You can have up to TEN people. 

.


----------



## Kellygain8704

BillO said:


> We have scheduled a July 2010 cruise on the Wonder.  Will the private cabanas be available at that time?  Do these cabanas need to be reserved in advanced?  Is there any additional costs?



Hoping hoping hoping for one on our February 2012 visit but no holding my breath! Can't book until 75 days out!


----------



## wink13

Kellygain8704 said:


> Hoping hoping hoping for one on our February 2012 visit but no holding my breath! Can't book until 75 days out!



Good luck at 75 days.  

I booked our Feb 11th day at CC and there were still 4 left at the 80 day mark.


----------



## Annette_VA

I just booked cabana #4 for our Jan 22 Dream cruise .  I was so excited to see one available, I wasn't thinking clearly when I booked it and only booked it for me.  I tried going back and adding my husband and sons (so I'll get wristbands for them), but it says there's no availability.  I guess it's thinking I'm trying to book an already booked cabana, even though I clicked on _Modify _for my existing booking. 

I'm probably just going to wait until we're on board to try to add them, but where would I go to do so?  Guest Services?  Excursions?  Or would I be better off calling DCL?


----------



## FJS961

Annette_VA said:


> I just booked cabana #4 for our Jan 22 Dream cruise .  I was so excited to see one available, I wasn't thinking clearly when I booked it and only booked it for me.  I tried going back and adding my husband and sons (so I'll get wristbands for them), but it says there's no availability.  I guess it's thinking I'm trying to book an already booked cabana, even though I clicked on _Modify _for my existing booking.
> 
> I'm probably just going to wait until we're on board to try to add them, but where would I go to do so?  Guest Services?  Excursions?  Or would I be better off calling DCL?



The important thing is that you have it booked!  Adding the rest of your cabin can be done anytime, no worries


----------



## HappyPeach

Annette_VA said:


> I just booked cabana #4 for our Jan 22 Dream cruise .  I was so excited to see one available, I wasn't thinking clearly when I booked it and only booked it for me.  I tried going back and adding my husband and sons (so I'll get wristbands for them), but it says there's no availability.  I guess it's thinking I'm trying to book an already booked cabana, even though I clicked on _Modify _for my existing booking.
> 
> I'm probably just going to wait until we're on board to try to add them, but where would I go to do so?  Guest Services?  Excursions?  Or would I be better off calling DCL?



Don't worry about it.  It's booked to you so that they can charge it to you.  You are entitled to 6 wristbands with the reservation (and can add 4 more people at $50 each.)  You can relax.


----------



## DVC Jen

does anyone know if it is easier or harder (or the same) to get a cabana on SB as opposed to the family beach?

Really hoping we can get one for our cruise in May


----------



## Brandis

While there are 16 cabanas on the family beach and only 4 at Serenity Bay, both on our last cruise in Sept. and the next in March, there was 1 cabana left available for me on SB at the 90 day mark, also, on my 2previous visits to CC, SB was pretty empty anyways. I guess most adult guests on DCL travel with kids so they rather stay at the family beach.


----------



## DVC Jen

Thanks Brandis

Both of our DD whom will be traveling with us are over 18 so we plan on hanging out at SB - hoping for a cabana.


----------



## gometros

Brandis said:


> While there are 16 cabanas on the family beach and only 4 at Serenity Bay, both on our last cruise in Sept. and the next in March, there was 1 cabana left available for me on SB at the 90 day mark, also, on my 2previous visits to CC, SB was pretty empty anyways. I guess most adult guests on DCL travel with kids so they rather stay at the family beach.



You'd be surprised at how many adults travel on DCL without kids.


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

gometros said:


> You'd be surprised at how many adults travel on DCL without kids.



I'm one of them!


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

To those who have booked a cabana at SB before- is it worth it? I booked one for our 5 night double dip in March. It will be me, DH, and one other couple. Second guessing myself a bit...


----------



## FJS961

We did one cruise without the kids and it was an experience.  Stayed in the adult areas of the ship, dined only in suite or Palo/Remy ... visited Serenity Bay for the first time ever ... what a treat.

At one point we were on the bicycle path and came alongside a guy and his 2 kids.  He asked us, "are your kids in the club?" We replied that they were home with the grandparents.  He almost fell off his bike saying, "You went on a Disney cruise and left the kids HOME?!? ... you can DO that?"

We chuckled.

When we past him again he said, "there goes the happiest couple on the ship"  We just might have been


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

My DH and I did a Western without the kids and had a blast. The only downfall was that we weren't able to dock at Castaway. It was DH's 40th birthday, and we were looking forward to finally enjoying Serenity Bay. 

So, 2 years later we booked a b2b that INCLUDES a double dip! I am bound and determined to have at least one day in paradise.


----------



## acourtwdw

Silly Little Pixie said:


> To those who have booked a cabana at SB before- is it worth it? I booked one for our 5 night double dip in March. It will be me, DH, and one other couple. Second guessing myself a bit...



We had one in October.  It was my dsis, dparents and myself.  If I had not just had back surgery about 3 weeks before we left for WDW and DCL, I wouldn't have thought the cabana was worth it.  We booked it way before I had to have emergency surgery.  It was nice for me to have someone take us to lunch since I had some mobility issues.  But I don't think we wil do it again.  It was just too much money for what it is.


----------



## Brandis

gometros said:


> You'd be surprised at how many adults travel on DCL without kids.



Sure, but from what I saw on my 2 previous cruises it surely didn't feel that way.

On our first DCL cruise, in 2008, it was a beautiful sunny day on CC but there were barely more than 30 people on Serenity Bay all day long. We picked the 5 umbrella from the beach entrance and for the first 2 hours or so there was no one staying further up the beach except a group of people doing Yoga under a tree.

On our last visit, last september, it was a bit rainy on CC day, but the temperature was nice and by noon the sun started to come through the clouds but ours was the only cabana on SB to be used that day and even the buffet supervisor, who happened to be our head waiter on the ship, mentioned how quiet SB was on that day and how they had way too much food brought from the ship.

Also, most of the time we had the adult pool area to ourselves as well. It was really nice.

Wondering how it will be on our next cruise, in March.


----------



## shelbell77

Brandis said:


> Sure, but from what I saw on my 2 previous cruises it surely didn't feel that way.
> 
> On our first DCL cruise, in 2008, it was a beautiful sunny day on CC but there were barely more than 30 people on Serenity Bay all day long. We picked the 5 umbrella from the beach entrance and for the first 2 hours or so there was no one staying further up the beach except a group of people doing Yoga under a tree.
> 
> On our last visit, last september, it was a bit rainy on CC day, but the temperature was nice and by noon the sun started to come through the clouds but ours was the only cabana on SB to be used that day and even the buffet supervisor, who happened to be our head waiter on the ship, mentioned how quiet SB was on that day and how they had way too much food brought from the ship.
> 
> Also, most of the time we had the adult pool area to ourselves as well. It was really nice.
> 
> Wondering how it will be on our next cruise, in March.



All five of our previous cruises were without children, as will the next two be. And two of the five were double dips at Castaway Cay. I've never experienced an empty Serenity Bay. In my experience if we don't get there within the first hour or so of being able to get off the ship its difficult to get seating at all. Thats why we're looking forward to our Cabana in April!


----------



## Brandis

Wow, must have been lucky! 

Here is a picture from our first visit in 2009 (not 2008 as I said before):






And some from last september:

Buffet area at noon:





Around 12:20 PM:





Around 12:30 PM (Many chairs still untouched):





About 1:30 PM:





But back on topic, we really liked the cabana, even (or maybe just because) it was raining a bit in the morning. Also, my uncle doesn't like to swim and my aunt can't walk very well in sand because of a knee surgery, so they enjoyed having a comfortable place to relax.

I had fun with the innertube provided, as it is clear plastic I used it as a sorts of underwater viewing instrument. Discovered a hermit crab in a conch shell and brought it ashore so my uncle could take a picture of it (of course returned it to the water afterwards:






BTW, those crabs seem to have really good hearing, every time my uncle's camera made the shutter clicking sound, it retreated into the shell really fast and then cautiously and slowy came back out after a few seconds.


----------



## FJS961

Our Dream cruise in March was full yet our first and only visit to serenity bay found it very quiet with very few people out there and a sparse lunch area as well


----------



## Reto

On my Nov 6, 2011 Dream cruise, I was blessed with a SB cabana and I also found SB to be quite empty pretty much all day long. Tons of empty chairs I'm telling you! We had two quick rain showers passing through just after 1pm - other than that it was a fine day. Even one of the SB cabanas (#21) wasn't occupied that day. Perhaps the loudest thing that day was the strong wind

Here's a pic of SB looking north taken at 2:35pm:




Serenity Bay on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr

Myself enjoying the water at 11:34am: Most chairs on the north end of SB remained empty all day long.




Serenity Bay on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr

Looking from cabana #19 onto SB at 2:38pm:




Serenity Bay Cabana #19 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr

The northernmost chairs at 10:28pm - they remained like that all day long:




Serenity Bay on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr

We went to the BBQ just a bit after 12 noon and had no difficulties finding an empty table.

The best tip I can give to everyone wanting to have a quiet space (even without a cabana!) is to walk as far north as possible on SB. Yes, it will be a longer walk down to the BBQ and the restrooms, but your chair location will be as quiet as it gets on CC.

I, for myself, loved my cabana. It was the first time I had one and I'm definitely planning to go after one for my Nov. 10 Fantasy cruise. I liked having a place to drop my stuff and leave my valuables in the safe. Also loved having the sunscreen being provided - can't have enough of it on my European skin. And Nelson from Honduras was such a nice guy! I ran into him a couple times on the ship after our CC stop and he always had time for a little chat.

Finally, some pics of cabana #19:

Looking over to #20 and #21:




Serenity Bay Cabana #19 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr

Cabana #19 in the foreground, #20 to the left of it:




Serenity Bay Cabana #19 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island - Front View by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr

Beach access, conveniently located between #18 and #19:




Serenity Bay Cabana #19 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island - Beach Access by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr

Looking straight out of #19 to SB:




View from Serenity Bay Cabana #19 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr

And for those of you preferring a video - here's a walk through my cabana and then down to the water: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMZILbWqtyI


----------



## gometros

I think a lot of it depends on what time of the year you cruise.  We cruise mostly in the fall, when schools are open.  Definitely more adults traveling without kids then. While I've never really seen SB packed, you had to get up early to get a hammock, although you could get one eventually later in the day.  I haven't been to Castaway Cay on the Dream, so I don't have a feel for what the additional passenger capacity feels like, so it'll be interesting to see the difference in September.


----------



## DVC Jen

Thanks for all the photos - beautiful


----------



## TheQueenMum

Can anyone tell me in infants (children under 2yrs) count as 'people' for the purposes of cabana rental? Will I have to pay $50 each of them if we have 6 adults?

Thanks!


----------



## ibouncetoo

TheQueenMum said:


> Can anyone tell me in infants (children under 2yrs) count as 'people' for the purposes of cabana rental? Will I have to pay $50 each of them if we have 6 adults?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Yes you will have to pay for infants.  

Our cabana had a pack-n-play in it when we arrived (had a 22mo old with us), I wasn't expecting that and was delightfully surprised.  Though, when placed in it after lunch my great nephew said..."Sleep?  WHY?"
(he had a point!)

.


----------



## TheQueenMum

Thanks for the super-quick reply!


----------



## Mazz519

Heres a question that Im sure has been asked a million times. How far out can you book a Cabana ? And how is it done ?   Thanks


----------



## Reto

Mazz519 said:


> Heres a question that Im sure has been asked a million times. How far out can you book a Cabana ? And how is it done ?   Thanks



Cabanas can be booked by logging into your reservation and then on the port adventures page for Castaway Cay. But beware, they go real fast! You have to log in right at the minute booking opens. 

How early you can book depends on what level you are in the Castaway Club (or how many times you've cruised with DCL so far). First-time cruisers may book at 75 days before departure, Silver Castaway Club members (1-5 cruises) at 90 days out, Gold members (5-10 cruises) at 105 days and Platinum members (more than 10 completed cruises) at 120 days. Note that in order to book a cabana, you must have paid your cruise in full.


----------



## speedo

Reto said:


> But beware, they go real fast! You have to log in right at the minute booking opens.



You are not kidding I was on at midnight last night at 120 for concierge and already half were booked. I was able to get #6 last night. Out of curiosity I I checked availability this morning and all but 2 on serenity bay were booked. 

Do you think there were that many people online booking these at midnight at120 days out or do you think some of the cabanas are held back? Either way I am glad I got up in the middle of the night because I would have been really disappointed to find out from concierge that there were none left this morning. 

Anyone have any reviews of #6. Also I read on WDWinfo it says the cabana host is no longer included in the price. I suppose it is not a big deal just curious if the amenities changed for 2012? or maybe WDWinfo has bad information?  http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/cruise-new/cr-port-castawaycay.cfm


----------



## Annette_VA

I just watched the video from the link above & saw that the cooler is stocked with regular Coke, Diet Coke, Sprite, etc.  Has anyone had any luck getting drinks switched out?  We'd only drink Diet Coke & water.  I'd love to be able to have our fridge stocked w/ just those.  Think it's possible?


----------



## kritter

We were concierges last time next cruise we will be gold but not concierges what are the chances in Nov. of getting a cabana on the Fantasty?

TIA!!


----------



## Brandis

Hard to say. I'm also Gold and on both Dream cruises I was able to get the last Cabana available first thing right at midnight on Day 90. First time Cabana 20 on SB, for March Cabana 19, also on Serenity Bay.


----------



## Trekker

Annette_VA said:


> I just watched the video from the link above & saw that the cooler is stocked with regular Coke, Diet Coke, Sprite, etc.  Has anyone had any luck getting drinks switched out?  We'd only drink Diet Coke & water.  I'd love to be able to have our fridge stocked w/ just those.  Think it's possible?



We just had cabana #1 on 1/13 and the cabana host brought whatever we wanted.  Told her we really were missing lays potatoe chips and she brought a bunch of bags of those - also said for soda we only needed diet coke and she stocked a bunch of that.

Just let them know what you want and it will be taken care of.


----------



## Stinkerbe11

Trekker said:


> We just had cabana #1 on 1/13 and the cabana host brought whatever we wanted.



Did you have the option of having a host and if so, is there an additional fee?  Also, I have seen "food and beverage packages available for an additional fee" advertised.  Do you know what is included and what the cost is?

Thanks!


----------



## GoHabsGo

All of the cabanas were booked on our CC day but only 1/2 seemed to be in use. I can see the guaranteed shade of a roof being an asset in warmer months but it sure looked to be a waste of money from where I sat (last row/last column of loungers before "cabana guests only" area) unless you put a premium on space. The 20, or so, people using it had the whole area to themselves but my area was by no means crowded.
I think if we were part of a larger group (we were only 3) it would be worth it to know we could all be together no matter what time we disembarked.


----------



## DVC Jen

Do you tip your cabana host?


----------



## princssdisnygina

DVC Jen said:


> Do you tip your cabana host?



You don't have to but it is suggested.  We did.  We tipped him $40


----------



## DVC Jen

Thanks


----------



## speedo

Stinkerbe11 said:


> Did you have the option of having a host and if so, is there an additional fee?  Also, I have seen "food and beverage packages available for an additional fee" advertised.  Do you know what is included and what the cost is?
> 
> Thanks!



I saw the same thing - it doesn't make sense to me that food and beverages would be additional. Well I could see a charge for adult beverages. I am cursious too if others have more infor on this.


----------



## Kaylad2006

I assume they will be over 500 since currently they are 499.  Almost impossible to get unless you are the conciere level and can pre book, I've tried for our April 28th cruise and ahve been told they are sold out.


----------



## Brandis

Food at the Buffet is included, of course, as for everyone. The food package would be for food delivered a la carte from the ship, not sure just from the main dining room or if Palo or Remy would be an option as well.

The cabana host can get you drinks from the bar (or at least have the bar waiter come to your cabana. Those you would pay individually, but I think you could also pre-book for example a few bottles of champagne or a bucket of beer, that's what the drink package would be I guess.

If you are not able to book a cabana online (I have been lucky enough to get one on Serenity Bay at the 90 day mark), you could still try onboard, some cabanas, like 21, are not available online. Also, perhaps someone cancels his cabana.

When we were there in September, it was rainy, but the water was still warm, ours was the only cabana used on Serenity Bay that day, even it was the last one available online, when I booked.


----------



## Billinaz

Kaylad2006 said:


> I assume they will be over 500 since currently they are 499. Almost impossible to get unless you are the conciere level and can pre book, I've tried for our April 28th cruise and ahve been told they are sold out.


 

Platinum level castaway club guests can book the cabanas the same time as concierge level guests.


----------



## T-rox

I have a question.  This is my 2nd disney cruise and I am hoping to book a cabana at my 90 day mark.  Right now, I cannot see online where to book the cabana.  At midnight at my 90 day mark will the system magically unlock my ability to book excursions? thanks


----------



## Reto

T-rox said:


> I have a question.  This is my 2nd disney cruise and I am hoping to book a cabana at my 90 day mark.  Right now, I cannot see online where to book the cabana.  At midnight at my 90 day mark will the system magically unlock my ability to book excursions? thanks



They will become available on the Port Adventures page for Castaway Cay, just like all other shore excursions.


----------



## Jen Lynn

Are there usually a few cancellations for cabanas?  They were sold out for our cruise.  I was planning on checking while on board.


----------



## princssdisnygina

Jen Lynn said:


> Are there usually a few cancellations for cabanas?  They were sold out for our cruise.  I was planning on checking while on board.



Sometimes... just when you board put your name on the waiting list and even ask for the wait list for the handicap cabana.


----------



## andersonfamily

Sorry if this has been asked and answered but I couldn't find it.  Now that the Disney info says you can pay extra for a hosted cabana do the concierge hosts no longer help you at the cabana as part of the cabana fee?


----------



## Tigger1313

andersonfamily said:


> Sorry if this has been asked and answered but I couldn't find it.  Now that the Disney info says you can pay extra for a hosted cabana do the concierge hosts no longer help you at the cabana as part of the cabana fee?



Here did you read that you now have to pay extra for a hosted cabana, I can't find that information anywhere on the DCL web site


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

Tigger1313 said:


> Here did you read that you now have to pay extra for a hosted cabana, I can't find that information anywhere on the DCL web site



I am wondering that too... I booked a cabana on SB for our upcoming Dream cruise and I assumed that a host would be included. I don't want to pay even more! It will be just the two of us and so we are looking forward to it as a day to be pampered and relax.


----------



## TLSnell1981

Per the Disney Cruise Line website:


> Duration: All Day
> Price includes up to 6 guests, additional $50 per person charges can be accommodated onboard up to a Maximum of 10 guests.
> 
> During your visit to Disney's Castaway Cay, bask in the luxury and privacy of a deluxe beach retreat along Family Beach. Each well-appointed cabana is furnished with comfortable seating, a beverage refrigerator, safe, ceiling fan, plush towels and sunscreen. Outside on the patio, luxurious chaise lounge chairs, a freshwater shower, hammock and sailcloth shade are yours to enjoy amid spectacular offshore vie ws. *Fresh fruit and snacks are included along with complimentary bottled water and soft drinks*. *Dedicated beverage service is provided* *and alcoholic beverage packages are available for purchase onboard at an additional cost*. Additionally, each cabana includes use of snorkeling equipment, floats, sand toys, and one hour of bike rental.


It appears you do have a host, but extra food/services are an additional fee.


----------



## Reto

Can't really help you, but I had a SB cabana last November and the host (it was Nelson from Honduras - nice guy!), plus a fridge full of beverages, as well as fruits and snacks were definitely included. Now the question still remains if any additional food and beverages would have been included as well. Didn't order any.


----------



## andersonfamily

TLSnell1981 said:


> Per the Disney Cruise Line website:
> It appears you do have a host, but extra food/services are an additional fee.



Wdwinfo.com and mousesavers and another site that I can't remember all had the exact same language about a private cabana host being available for an additional fee.  One of the posters above posted a link to the wdwinfo article.  The language is identical at all the sites so I assume it came from a Disney press release.


----------



## samily

We had a cabana on SB last week.  When the tram dropped us off, we checked in at the Cabana Check In hut and our host drove us to the cabana.  He came in and showed us where everything was, and how to page him if we needed anything.  We never called him for anything, but whenever he saw us walking by (like on the way to lunch or the restroom) he would say that we should have called him for a ride or whatever.  He was waiting in his golf cart at the end of the day behind the cabanas, so we let him give us a ride then.

In the cabana, there was soda, water, chips, granola bars, fruits, towels, chilled facecloths, sunscreen, magazines, and a safe.


----------



## Reto

samily said:


> We had a cabana on SB last week.  When the tram dropped us off, we checked in at the Cabana Check In hut and our host drove us to the cabana.  He came in and showed us where everything was, and how to page him if we needed anything.  We never called him for anything, but whenever he saw us walking by (like on the way to lunch or the restroom) he would say that we should have called him for a ride or whatever.  He was waiting in his golf cart at the end of the day behind the cabanas, so we let him give us a ride then.
> 
> In the cabana, there was soda, water, chips, granola bars, fruits, towels, chilled facecloths, sunscreen, magazines, and a safe.



That's exactly how it was on my cruise last November. No additional fee for all of the things you mentioned.


----------



## mousebrat

I think that what they are saying is that you can pay extra to have a dedicated attendant. What has been included is someone who is also taking care of a few other cabanas. If you want to go somewhere and they are getting something for someone else, you may have to wait a short while. A "private" host infers that someone will be dedicated to your every whim. So, if you have an emirate or you need to rent the entire beach for entourage, Disney will gladly provide servants for an additional fee.


----------



## FJS961

mousebrat said:


> I think that what they are saying is that you can pay extra to have a dedicated attendant. What has been included is someone who is also taking care of a few other cabanas. If you want to go somewhere and they are getting something for someone else, you may have to wait a short while. A "private" host infers that someone will be dedicated to your every whim. So, if you have an emirate or you need to rent the entire beach for entourage, Disney will gladly provide servants for an additional fee.



I don't believe that is the case.  I believe you can purchase alcoholic "packages" - like the 'bucket of beer" - on board that will be delivered to your cabana.  Also, there is a drink menu in the cabana and you can order drinks that will be brought to you but you pay for those just as you would if you ordered from an attendant on the beach.   There is no dedicated person you can pay extra for.   One of the concierge CM hosts from the ship is assigned to the cabanas for the CC day.


----------



## Tami0220

We will be experiencing CC for the first time so I wanted to do all of the things at the family beach, but it will be just dh and me. Would you recommend a cabana at the family beach or sb?


----------



## poohj80

Jen Lynn said:


> Are there usually a few cancellations for cabanas?  They were sold out for our cruise.  I was planning on checking while on board.



I know we have a cabana reserved for our upcoming cruise but are now waffling.  It was get for our Dream cruise when there were SO many more people, but we'll be on the Magic and wondering if it will really be worth it.  If others are having similar thoughts, there is always a possibility of cancellation.


----------



## TLSnell1981

andersonfamily said:


> Wdwinfo.com and mousesavers and another site that I can't remember all had the exact same language about a private cabana host being available for an additional fee.  One of the posters above posted a link to the wdwinfo article.  The language is identical at all the sites so I assume it came from a Disney press release.



I just booked a cabana. I copied and pasted the information, directly from DCL's online booking site (for excursions, dining, etc). I guess, it's possible the website is incorrect.


----------



## Brandis

Private cabana host sounds like a host who would stay at your cabana all the time so you don't have to ring for him.


----------



## AnneJEPC

We are on the Magic NYC June 2nd and traveling with our whole family -8 adults and 3 kids -ages 9, 9 & 5 - spread across 4 staterooms. We reallly reallly want to book a cabana but I've read you can only have 10. I don't care about the extra cost - but i would hate to not get it just because we have 1 extra  and I don't want to pay for a second cabana when really its mostly so that my parents and my inlaws have a shaded area to get out of the sun. but they want to be able to watch the kids play on the beach. 

Has anyone heard of being able to get extra people in ?  I am going to try calliing the "special number" we got for being CC members (our 2nd DC) to see whats possible- but i thought I'd check first here to see if anyone else has had that issue


----------



## princssdisnygina

AnneJEPC said:


> We are on the Magic NYC June 2nd and traveling with our whole family -8 adults and 3 kids -ages 9, 9 & 5 - spread across 4 staterooms. We reallly reallly want to book a cabana but I've read you can only have 10. I don't care about the extra cost - but i would hate to not get it just because we have 1 extra  and I don't want to pay for a second cabana when really its mostly so that my parents and my inlaws have a shaded area to get out of the sun. but they want to be able to watch the kids play on the beach.
> 
> Has anyone heard of being able to get extra people in ?  I am going to try calliing the "special number" we got for being CC members (our 2nd DC) to see whats possible- but i thought I'd check first here to see if anyone else has had that issue



10 is the maximum. You have to have the wristbands and they will only give you 10.  I can tell you they will tell you to get a second cabana.  The original number was 8 then they moved it to 10 so pushing it by asking for 1 more will mean they will have to let the next family with 11 do it then someone will have 12 and so on.


----------



## disneychck

Yep 10 is the max


----------



## AnneJEPC

thanks for your reply!! that's what I had kinda figured - but it was worth asking


----------



## Namsupak

We have had a cabana several times now.  The last time was on our Dream cruise a two weeks ago.  As far as we know there is no option for a dedicated host that sits in your cabana with you.  Often the there are 2-3 people taking care of the family cabanas.  You press a button and they come to you.  They can take any requests you may have.  The attendants are usually the concierge people from the ship.  Sometimes other people from the guest services department.  It is normally more than enough to take care of the cabana guests  We spend our time relaxing and swimming so we only call for mixed drinks from the bar (which do cost extra) or for a golf cart ride back to the tram stop.  During your stay you get a fridge stocked with drinks, towels, wet cool towels to use, a large fruit basket, sunscreen, chips/snack bars, bike rentals, floats, snorkel equipment and a small safe in the closet for your personal items.  People will come by once or twice to clean up and retrieve dirty dishes or towels.  The host also checks on you a few times.  Really very little need for more attention. We love the cabanas.


----------



## ricosha75

I reserved one online for our trip in May - but only clicked to add myself.  I didn't realize I needed to click ALL the members in my party - now when I try to add them, it says I can't (although, I still have the confirmation that we have a cabana held for me).  Do you know if it will be a problem for my family to get wrist bands (6 of us total) if I'm the only one listed on the reservation?  Confused


----------



## amylia403

ricosha75 said:


> I reserved one online for our trip in May - but only clicked to add myself.  I didn't realize I needed to click ALL the members in my party - now when I try to add them, it says I can't (although, I still have the confirmation that we have a cabana held for me).  Do you know if it will be a problem for my family to get wrist bands (6 of us total) if I'm the only one listed on the reservation?  Confused



I did the same thing last year. I just had to stop by the guest services desk on the ship and they were able to add my family


----------



## Deemarch

Or you can call DCL and they will do it now!


----------



## mollygirl13

Here is my Cabana dilemma:

I am traveling with my parents and my sister and brother in law in May. We are doing a B2B Dream. 

Got up at midnight for BOTH 90 day marks and desperately wanted to rent a SB Cabana for us! All of the SB Cabanas are already booked. I plan on STALKING the Port Adventures site to see if one opens between now and May.

BUT, I was able to secure Cabana #2 on the Family Beach. Not too sure if my family will go for it.

Not sure how we will feel about being at the family beach because my family adores SB. We have only been to SB, never to the family beach.

What are your thoughts about 6 adults who only go to SB enjoying a day at the Family Beach in their #2 Cabana?

I read that there is access to a private beach. Can someone please tell me more about that?  Also, does Cabana #2 have a Hammock. DH LOVES the Hammocks and spends most of the day at CC in one.

Thanks!


----------



## pdwimmer

mollygirl13 said:


> Here is my Cabana dilemma:
> 
> I am traveling with my parents and my sister and brother in law in May. We are doing a B2B Dream.
> 
> Got up at midnight for BOTH 90 day marks and desperately wanted to rent a SB Cabana for us! All of the SB Cabanas are already booked. I plan on STALKING the Port Adventures site to see if one opens between now and May.
> 
> BUT, I was able to secure Cabana #2 on the Family Beach. Not too sure if my family will go for it.
> 
> Not sure how we will feel about being at the family beach because my family adores SB. We have only been to SB, never to the family beach.
> 
> What are your thoughts about 6 adults who only go to SB enjoying a day at the Family Beach in their #2 Cabana?
> 
> I read that there is access to a private beach. Can someone please tell me more about that?  Also, does Cabana #2 have a Hammock. DH LOVES the Hammocks and spends most of the day at CC in one.
> 
> Thanks!



My family will be at Cabana 2 next week.  I'll take pics and PM them to you.  Yes, it does have a hammock at least.  Other than that, I can't speak to it's comfort or private or anything else as I've not been to this Cabana before.


----------



## poohj80

mollygirl13 said:


> Here is my Cabana dilemma:
> 
> I am traveling with my parents and my sister and brother in law in May. We are doing a B2B Dream.
> 
> Got up at midnight for BOTH 90 day marks and desperately wanted to rent a SB Cabana for us! All of the SB Cabanas are already booked. I plan on STALKING the Port Adventures site to see if one opens between now and May.
> 
> BUT, I was able to secure Cabana #2 on the Family Beach. Not too sure if my family will go for it.
> 
> Not sure how we will feel about being at the family beach because my family adores SB. We have only been to SB, never to the family beach.
> 
> What are your thoughts about 6 adults who only go to SB enjoying a day at the Family Beach in their #2 Cabana?
> 
> I read that there is access to a private beach. Can someone please tell me more about that?  Also, does Cabana #2 have a Hammock. DH LOVES the Hammocks and spends most of the day at CC in one.
> 
> Thanks!



The private family beach is right in front of the cabanas.  No one can use it except cabana guests so it is not crowded similar to SB, but you will see all the families playing in the water just down the beach near Pelican Plunge.


----------



## wink13

mollygirl13 said:


> Here is my Cabana dilemma:
> 
> I am traveling with my parents and my sister and brother in law in May. We are doing a B2B Dream.
> 
> Got up at midnight for BOTH 90 day marks and desperately wanted to rent a SB Cabana for us! All of the SB Cabanas are already booked. I plan on STALKING the Port Adventures site to see if one opens between now and May.
> 
> BUT, I was able to secure Cabana #2 on the Family Beach. Not too sure if my family will go for it.
> 
> Not sure how we will feel about being at the family beach because my family adores SB. We have only been to SB, never to the family beach.
> 
> What are your thoughts about 6 adults who only go to SB enjoying a day at the Family Beach in their #2 Cabana?
> 
> I read that there is access to a private beach. Can someone please tell me more about that?  Also, does Cabana #2 have a Hammock. DH LOVES the Hammocks and spends most of the day at CC in one.
> 
> Thanks!



We were in Cabana #6 last week and yes there is a Hammock in front of the Cabana.

I would keep Cabana #2 and if one opens on SB change.  I think you won't be disappointed if you have to "settle" for Cabana #2.  

Enjoy.


----------



## ScottakaMickey

mollygirl13 said:


> I plan on STALKING the Port Adventures site to see if one opens between now and May.



I assume this means that you'll be checking the Disney site to see if anyone cancels.  

What are the odds on cancellation when the cabanas book up even before the 90 day point?

Is there a stand by list that you can get on once your onboard?

Thanks


----------



## Mauicshell

I have a concierge suite so I will be able to book 120 days in advnace.  If I'm on right at midnight will it be tought to secure a cabana?


----------



## 1stdcl2012

Mauicshell said:


> I have a concierge suite so I will be able to book 120 days in advnace.  If I'm on right at midnight will it be tought to secure a cabana?


I did this and there were several available to choose from both Family and SB. My suggestion is to make a list of your preferences (SB? Family?) so it's quicker to choose the one you like. In my case, I didn't know which one to get LOL - I was aiming for a lower numbered cabana but #1-5 were already taken. I got #6, suprise! 

One thing was that I was travelling with another cabin that is not Concierge and wanted to include in my Cabana. For this, I requested Shoreside team to fix it for me, since I can't add it by myself (booking window restrictions for non-Con). The other guest still doesn't show when I view my cabana online, but Shoreside assured me they got it correctly in the system and not to worry.


----------



## 1stdcl2012

1stdcl2012 said:


> I did this and there were several available to choose from both Family and SB. My suggestion is to make a list of your preferences (SB? Family?) so it's quicker to choose the one you like. In my case, I didn't know which one to get LOL - I was aiming for a lower numbered cabana but #1-5 were already taken. I got #6, suprise!
> 
> One thing was that I was travelling with another cabin that is not Concierge and wanted to include in my Cabana. For this, I requested Shoreside team to fix it for me, since I can't add it by myself (booking window restrictions for non-Con). The other guest still doesn't show when I view my cabana online, but Shoreside assured me they got it correctly in the system and not to worry.



Oh and you have to be fully paid before you can avail of the 120-day booking.


----------



## TLSnell1981

Mauicshell said:


> I have a concierge suite so I will be able to book 120 days in advnace.  If I'm on right at midnight will it be tought to secure a cabana?



The spa packages on sea day...were booked, within minutes. I booked cabanas, brunch, a spa treatment (sea day), excursions, etc., at midnight, with no problem.


----------



## pdwimmer

pdwimmer said:


> My family will be at Cabana 2 next week.  I'll take pics and PM them to you.  Yes, it does have a hammock at least.  Other than that, I can't speak to it's comfort or private or anything else as I've not been to this Cabana before.



OK, sorry for the late post.  We had Cabanas 16 and 17 at the end of the family beach.  There was absolutely no one around.  We used it as home base for the family to check in from the various activities.  We had 21 people and there was no problem with the one odd man out stopping in and checking with us.  

When the kids wanted to play we left the area and went to the more family area so they could play with other children.  I can assure you, that far out there were NO CHILDREN.  trust me I had to treck back and forth dozens of times.

The only funny thing was the family in cabana 15 actually stripped down to nothing to rinse off in full view of those of us that were around.  Luckily just myself and my husband were still there picking up items not yet retrieved by the rest of the family at that time.  It was all too funny.


----------



## disneyholic family

pdwimmer said:


> OK, sorry for the late post.  We had Cabanas 16 and 17 at the end of the family beach.  There was absolutely no one around.  We used it as home base for the family to check in from the various activities.  We had 21 people and there was no problem with the one odd man out stopping in and checking with us.
> 
> When the kids wanted to play we left the area and went to the more family area so they could play with other children.  I can assure you, that far out there were NO CHILDREN.  trust me I had to treck back and forth dozens of times.
> 
> The only funny thing was the family in cabana 15 actually stripped down to nothing to rinse off in full view of those of us that were around.  Luckily just myself and my husband were still there picking up items not yet retrieved by the rest of the family at that time.  It was all too funny.



were they european?   europeans sometimes do that..

was it possible to get a golf cart to take you to your cabana (since it was so far away)?


----------



## magrudersmakes3

disneyholic family said:


> was it possible to get a golf cart to take you to your cabana (since it was so far away)?



Yes, they will take you to the cabana.  They will also pick you up and take you anywhere you want if you call them to your cabana.


----------



## Dizzyworld

ScottakaMickey said:


> I assume this means that you'll be checking the Disney site to see if anyone cancels.
> 
> What are the odds on cancellation when the cabanas book up even before the 90 day point?
> 
> Is there a stand by list that you can get on once your onboard?
> 
> Thanks



There is a list. Don't give up hope. We had one reserved for our last cruise, but gave it up the day before. We were able to get a full refund because someone was on a list for one. [We gave it up because our teens just wanted to hang out with their new friends on the family beach and teen area. Luckily for us it rained the next day, and we ended up leaving CC around 3 PM. I heard they only refunded 50%.] So it is possible to get a cabana.


----------



## DVC Jen

Dizzyworld said:


> There is a list. Don't give up hope. We had one reserved for our last cruise, but gave it up the day before. We were able to get a full refund because someone was on a list for one. [We gave it up because our teens just wanted to hang out with their new friends on the family beach and teen area. Luckily for us it rained the next day, and we ended up leaving CC around 3 PM. I heard they only refunded 50%.] So it is possible to get a cabana.



I second that.  Don't give up hope..  check every day if not several times a day.

We are silver CC members and had to wait to book for a while.  I logged on the very second I could and went right to our Castaway Cay day to try to get a cabana on SB.  All gone. 

So I went and book everything else I could and then thought what the heck and went to check one more time before I logged out and there it was! Someone must have just cancelled.  I grabbed that cabana up faster than most people could blink.  

Turns out another Dis'er from our cruise meets thread had just cancelled it - they decided it wasn't going to work out for them.  While I am sorry they had to cancel I am so happy we got it.

So ya just never know.  Don't give up..  and good luck.


----------



## disneyholic family

do the serenity bay cabanas also have hammocks?


----------



## Brandis

Yes, they do.


----------



## Smittycait

We're cruising Feb. 16th 2013 on the Disney Fantasy (president's week).  I REALLY want a cabana on FB (DS will be 2 and DS will be 10).  B/c this is our first cruise we can't book until 12/3/2012....what are my odds of getting a cabana if I go right on at midnight, and has anyone had any luck with cancelations? Do other people try to "sell" their cabana?


----------



## Reto

disneyholic family said:


> do the serenity bay cabanas also have hammocks?



Here's the hammock of #19:




Serenity Bay Cabana #19 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr




Serenity Bay Cabana #19 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr


----------



## poohj80

Smittycait said:


> We're cruising Feb. 16th 2013 on the Disney Fantasy (president's week).  I REALLY want a cabana on FB (DS will be 2 and DS will be 10).  B/c this is our first cruise we can't book until 12/3/2012....what are my odds of getting a cabana if I go right on at midnight, and has anyone had any luck with cancelations? Do other people try to "sell" their cabana?



Unfortunately, I'd say not too good if you are not staying in a suite.  With 1500 more guests on the Fantasy than the Wonder or Magic, I have my doubts about getting one even though I'm gold.


----------



## reigle4

Does anybody know how much they charge for the cabanas


----------



## Reto

reigle4 said:


> Does anybody know how much they charge for the cabanas



$499 for a Family Beach Cabana
$399 for a Serenity Bay Cabana

You may have up to 6 guests for these prices, and if your party is larger than 6 guests, that makes an additional $50 per person. Max capacity is 10 guests.


----------



## poohj80

reigle4 said:


> Does anybody know how much they charge for the cabanas



$499 on Family Beach, $399 on Serenity Bay (I believe).


----------



## bzss7x

poohj80 said:


> I have my doubts about getting one even though I'm gold.



On our upcoming Fantasy cruise (in July), all cabanas were taken by the concierge guests. No luck for any other guests, no matter how many times they had sailed.


----------



## poohj80

bzss7x said:


> On our upcoming Fantasy cruise (in July), all cabanas were taken by the concierge guests. No luck for any other guests, no matter how many times they had sailed.



That's what I was expecting...unfortunately!


----------



## disneyholic family

is there piped in music in the adult cabanas?
or only in the family beach cabanas?


----------



## princssdisnygina

disneyholic family said:


> is there piped in music in the adult cabanas?
> or only in the family beach cabanas?



There is no music piped in the Adult cabanas.


----------



## TLSnell1981

bzss7x said:


> On our upcoming Fantasy cruise (in July), all cabanas were taken by the concierge guests. No luck for any other guests, no matter how many times they had sailed.



Platinum CC members have the same window, as concierge guests.


----------



## ibouncetoo

They most likely will all be gone with Concierge and Platinum booking windows.  (Not always the adult beach ones though.)  HOWEVER....keep checking right up till your cruise as people DO cancel them.  Also, check the day you get on board.

ALSO, join in your meets thread...I've know of DISers who were going to cancel 'something' who would alert DIS folks that something was becoming available.  I've seen it happen with cabins, Palo reservations and cabanas.

.


----------



## disneyholic family

princssdisnygina said:


> There is no music piped in the Adult cabanas.



what's your opinion of that?

my sister and i are going absolutely crazy trying to decide if we want a family or adult cabana (we're 3 adults)..

of the 3 of us, i'm the only one who has ever been on CC, so it's making it even harder to decide.
She's trying to choose based on what i tell her and all the pictures, videos and reports i'm able to dig up to send to her.
And i'm trying to choose based on a knowledge of CC that pre-dates the cabanas and the pelican point area.

thus far, i've come up with the following:

Family Cabana pros:
- family cabanas are closer to bathrooms/food
- family cabanas have a private beach
- the family cabana area is 'prettier' - cleaner, more developed

Family Cabana cons:
- family cabanas seem to be rather close together (hard to tell from pictures and videos, but they seem pretty close)
- in one of the videos posted online, you can hear quite a lot of noise coming from the public family beach.  However, in another video from one cabana over, it's quiet - you only hear the music, no shouting from the other beach at all.
- the bathrooms and cookies 2 are used by that same mass of people at the public family beach

Adult Cabana pros:
- only 4 cabanas so i would assume the service is a bit more special - since there are so few of you there
- cabanas 18 and 21 seem really quite secluded compared to all other cabanas (both adult and family)
- no kiddies around (always a good thing)
- the bathroom and BBQ are used by relatively few people

Adult Cabana cons:
- far from bathrooms/food - although you can get a ride there and back. But i assume if all 4 cabanas are full, you might have to wait for your ride
- no private beach.  
- the beach isn't as manicured as the family beach, not as pretty...
- windy - from the videos i've seen, serenity bay seems to be much windier than the family cabana area
- serenity bay is far away.  takes a while to get there.  not near other things in case we want to explore around to see what there is and then pop back to the cabana to rest.  or we'll leave our mom in the cabana and then go shop or explore a bit on our own.

the price difference and lack of snorkel equipment is not an issue for us so i haven't added it above. (i don't care about the price difference and we're not going to snorkel)

i don't know if the piped in music or lack thereof is a pro or a con.
i'm thinking i like it, but i'm not sure if i like it for 8 hours straight.

ok.  so based on the above, it seems i should go for the family cabana area.

do you think that makes sense?

also, anyone know the smoking policy on the two beaches?  
is it the same?  if different, that would be a determining factor (my sister and mom both had lung cancer that they got from second-hand smoke - they never smoked even one cigarette - so being around smoke is definitely on the con side of things).

wild card - what are the two areas like in the 3rd week of october, when we'll be there?

i'm losing my mind!!!


----------



## poohj80

We enjoyed the music in the family beach cabanas but must admit we cringed at hearing John Denver's Country Roads island style. ;-)


----------



## ibouncetoo

disneyholic family said:


> what's your opinion of that?
> 
> my sister and i are going absolutely crazy trying to decide if we want a family or adult cabana (we're 3 adults)..
> 
> of the 3 of us, i'm the only one who has ever been on CC, so it's making it even harder to decide.
> She's trying to choose based on what i tell her and all the pictures, videos and reports i'm able to dig up to send to her.
> And i'm trying to choose based on a knowledge of CC that pre-dates the cabanas and the pelican point area.
> 
> thus far, i've come up with the following:
> 
> Family Cabana pros:
> - family cabanas are closer to bathrooms/food
> - family cabanas have a private beach
> - the family cabana area is 'prettier' - cleaner, more developed
> 
> Family Cabana cons:
> - family cabanas seem to be rather close together (hard to tell from pictures and videos, but they seem pretty close)
> - in one of the videos posted online, you can hear quite a lot of noise coming from the public family beach. However, in another video from one cabana over, it's quiet - you only hear the music, no shouting from the other beach at all.
> - the bathrooms and cookies 2 are used by that same mass of people at the public family beach
> 
> Adult Cabana pros:
> - only 4 cabanas so i would assume the service is a bit more special - since there are so few of you there
> - cabanas 18 and 21 seem really quite secluded compared to all other cabanas (both adult and family)
> - no kiddies around (always a good thing)
> - the bathroom and BBQ are used by relatively few people
> 
> Adult Cabana cons:
> - far from bathrooms/food - although you can get a ride there and back. But i assume if all 4 cabanas are full, you might have to wait for your ride
> - no private beach.
> - the beach isn't as manicured as the family beach, not as pretty...
> - windy - from the videos i've seen, serenity bay seems to be much windier than the family cabana area
> - serenity bay is far away. takes a while to get there. not near other things in case we want to explore around to see what there is and then pop back to the cabana to rest. or we'll leave our mom in the cabana and then go shop or explore a bit on our own.
> 
> the price difference and lack of snorkel equipment is not an issue for us so i haven't added it above. (i don't care about the price difference and we're not going to snorkel)
> 
> i don't know if the piped in music or lack thereof is a pro or a con.
> i'm thinking i like it, but i'm not sure if i like it for 8 hours straight.
> 
> ok. so based on the above, it seems i should go for the family cabana area.
> 
> do you think that makes sense?
> 
> also, anyone know the smoking policy on the two beaches?
> is it the same? if different, that would be a determining factor (my sister and mom both had lung cancer that they got from second-hand smoke - they never smoked even one cigarette - so being around smoke is definitely on the con side of things).
> 
> wild card - what are the two areas like in the 3rd week of october, when we'll be there?
> 
> i'm losing my mind!!!


 

Also, if you actually want to get IN the water and play/swim/float, the family beach area is much nicer for that (and 'netted' to inhibit large marine animals).  I've done a FB cabana and loved it. 

.


----------



## disneyholic family

ibouncetoo said:


> Also, if you actually want to get IN the water and play/swim/float, the family beach area is much nicer for that (and 'netted' to inhibit large marine animals).  I've done a FB cabana and loved it.
> 
> .



what number cabana were you in?  did you feel that the cabanas next to you were too close?

in the video below, at 0:54, you see a man standing at the cabana nextdoor and he seems really close. 
was that disturbing to you?
i mean, if you happen to have a cabana next to you with 10 people, and they're that close - that's going to be the antithesis of peaceful and quiet, not to mention not very private.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXEbktCYzs4

another thing that i'm really worried about is weather.  
We'll be there in October.  Will serenity bay be terribly windy?  it somehow seems that the family beach is somewhat more protected from weather.  But maybe not?


----------



## poohj80

disneyholic family said:


> what number cabana were you in?  did you feel that the cabanas next to you were too close?
> 
> in the video below, at 0:54, you see a man standing at the cabana nextdoor and he seems really close.
> was that disturbing to you?
> i mean, if you happen to have a cabana next to you with 10 people, and they're that close - that's going to be the antithesis of peaceful and quiet, not to mention not very private.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXEbktCYzs4
> 
> another thing that i'm really worried about is weather.
> We'll be there in October.  Will serenity bay be terribly windy?  it somehow seems that the family beach is somewhat more protected from weather.  But maybe not?



We have now had a cabana on the family beach twice - #3 and #5 - and  I preferred 5.  3 was too close to the roped off area of the family beach and we just felt like everyone was staring at us.  5 isn't that much farther down but we felt more isolated (if that makes sense).  It was nice to be close to the restrooms and Cookies 2 with a 6 year old, so would definitely take 3 over 16.  Yes, we could see the people in the cabana next to us but it wasn't that big of a deal as most everyone was down by the water.


----------



## disneyholic family

poohj80 said:


> We have now had a cabana on the family beach twice - #3 and #5 - and  I preferred 5.  3 was too close to the roped off area of the family beach and we just felt like everyone was staring at us.  5 isn't that much farther down but we felt more isolated (if that makes sense).  It was nice to be close to the restrooms and Cookies 2 with a 6 year old, so would definitely take 3 over 16.  Yes, we could see the people in the cabana next to us but it wasn't that big of a deal as most everyone was down by the water.



thanks!  i was thinking of trying for cabana 7 (the one in that video). 
i thought it would be far enough away for some quiet, but not too far for the bathrooms (60 year olds need it as much as 6 year olds ).

but that's if we decide to go with the family beach.

I'm just so unsure of what to do!!  Family beach vs serenity bay 

maybe i'll just flip a coin?


----------



## ibouncetoo

We had cabana #2, chosen for the proximity to Pelican Plunge (which you would be wanting to avoid) and bathrooms (two folks with mobility issues).  Honestly I couldn't even tell you who the people were in the other cabanas, I barely even noticed them.  And, just like the luck of the draw with folks in the cabins by yours on the ship, you can't really predict how your neighbors are going to behave! 

I know I've not always been able to find QUIET at Serenity Bay, so you can't count on that either (though it is more likely).  Basically, I just don't like the swiming conditions...especially if the tide is out.

.


----------



## disney minnie

We need two cabanas if we decide to book because we have so many people. 11
My in laws are concierge so they can book at 120 days and the rest of us are booking at 90. What are the chances in getting two and getting them next to each other? We would need the family beach because of the children and wish we could fit in one cabana instead of two.


----------



## poohj80

disney minnie said:


> We need two cabanas if we decide to book because we have so many people. 11
> My in laws are concierge so they can book at 120 days and the rest of us are booking at 90. What are the chances in getting two and getting them next to each other? We would need the family beach because of the children and wish we could fit in one cabana instead of two.



Make sure all your reservations are linked and just ask your in-laws to reserve 2 cabanas when their booking window opens.


----------



## Bear3412

disneyholic family said:


> thus far, i've come up with the following:
> 
> [



Great comparison list.
I didn't see any mention of the view in your list.  I would prefer to see the ship in background, however I could live without the 2500 people on the beach view. 
Also aren't they both about the same distance from the dock?
No swimming? on family high #ered units /  must walk 3 minutes?
More rocks in / on beach at adult.

Just adding to your list for all.


----------



## princssdisnygina

disneyholic family said:


> what's your opinion of that?
> 
> my sister and i are going absolutely crazy trying to decide if we want a family or adult cabana (we're 3 adults)..
> 
> of the 3 of us, i'm the only one who has ever been on CC, so it's making it even harder to decide.
> She's trying to choose based on what i tell her and all the pictures, videos and reports i'm able to dig up to send to her.
> And i'm trying to choose based on a knowledge of CC that pre-dates the cabanas and the pelican point area.
> 
> thus far, i've come up with the following:
> 
> Family Cabana pros:
> - family cabanas are closer to bathrooms/food
> - family cabanas have a private beach
> - the family cabana area is 'prettier' - cleaner, more developed
> 
> Family Cabana cons:
> - family cabanas seem to be rather close together (hard to tell from pictures and videos, but they seem pretty close)
> - in one of the videos posted online, you can hear quite a lot of noise coming from the public family beach.  However, in another video from one cabana over, it's quiet - you only hear the music, no shouting from the other beach at all.
> - the bathrooms and cookies 2 are used by that same mass of people at the public family beach
> 
> Adult Cabana pros:
> - only 4 cabanas so i would assume the service is a bit more special - since there are so few of you there
> - cabanas 18 and 21 seem really quite secluded compared to all other cabanas (both adult and family)
> - no kiddies around (always a good thing)
> - the bathroom and BBQ are used by relatively few people
> 
> Adult Cabana cons:
> - far from bathrooms/food - although you can get a ride there and back. But i assume if all 4 cabanas are full, you might have to wait for your ride
> - no private beach.
> - the beach isn't as manicured as the family beach, not as pretty...
> - windy - from the videos i've seen, serenity bay seems to be much windier than the family cabana area
> - serenity bay is far away.  takes a while to get there.  not near other things in case we want to explore around to see what there is and then pop back to the cabana to rest.  or we'll leave our mom in the cabana and then go shop or explore a bit on our own.
> 
> the price difference and lack of snorkel equipment is not an issue for us so i haven't added it above. (i don't care about the price difference and we're not going to snorkel)
> 
> i don't know if the piped in music or lack thereof is a pro or a con.
> i'm thinking i like it, but i'm not sure if i like it for 8 hours straight.
> 
> ok.  so based on the above, it seems i should go for the family cabana area.
> 
> do you think that makes sense?
> 
> also, anyone know the smoking policy on the two beaches?
> is it the same?  if different, that would be a determining factor (my sister and mom both had lung cancer that they got from second-hand smoke - they never smoked even one cigarette - so being around smoke is definitely on the con side of things).
> 
> wild card - what are the two areas like in the 3rd week of october, when we'll be there?
> 
> i'm losing my mind!!!



The adult cabanas are not that far at all from bathrooms or the food.  And personally... it feels like you have a private beach because the adult beach is never really that crowded because most everyone is at the family beach.  

I disagree.. I think Serenity Bay is gorgeous and seems to be a bit more secluded. I have several pics of the Adult beach that would make you cry. Makes me feel like I am away from the screaming kids for a while! Which I am of course! It is far from shopping but we always do that first thing or just before we go back to the ship.  Not too much other exploring to do unless you do an excursion. I don't think its too inconvenient at all.  Its worth the peace and quiet to me! 

We love Serenity Bay and wouldn't do it any different!  If we want music we typically just play it on my iPhone!! It is a bit windier but it is really nice if it is really hot! 

As far as smoking goes.... They are allowed on both beaches in certain areas and on the outsides of the cabanas. I have never had a problem with cigarette smoke. 

October will be nice.  It will still be hot.  The only downfall you MAY have is that it is still hurricane season and if there are any storms by you may get rained out.  But most days are really nice. 

If you are all adults, I would suggest the Adult beach.  And plan your "excursions and adventures" before or after your stay in the cabana. When we get to the cabana we stay there except for lunch and bathroom breaks! 

That is just my thoughts.


----------



## poohj80

We actually had an issue with several men smoking cigars on cabana family beach.  I wasn't sure if smoking was allowed on the beaches or not.  When I asked, they said it was allowed as long as the smokers were considerate.  Since our cabana was downwind, we had a real problem with it.  When the men were asked to stop smoking, they did (or moved elsewhere).  Either way, the air was cleared.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

For those disheartened by not being able to reserve a cabana, don't give up!

We are silver castaway and I was online at midnight to try for one as soon as our window opened up and they were all gone.

We are sailing on the Fantasy in less than two weeks and one just opened up today!


----------



## TLSnell1981

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> For those disheartened by not being able to reserve a cabana, don't give up!
> 
> We are silver castaway and I was online at midnight to try for one as soon as our window opened up and they were all gone.
> 
> We are sailing on the Fantasy in less than two weeks and one just opened up today!





Geesh, the cabanas are so expensive, but incredibly popular. Honestly, I'm still in sticker shock.


----------



## disneyholic family

Bear3412 said:


> Great comparison list.
> I didn't see any mention of the view in your list.  I would prefer to see the ship in background, however I could live without the 2500 people on the beach view.
> Also aren't they both about the same distance from the dock?
> No swimming? on family high #ered units /  must walk 3 minutes?
> More rocks in / on beach at adult.
> 
> Just adding to your list for all.



the view!!  that's what i also meant by "prettier" - and that includes the view of the ship!!  definitely lovely to look at..



princssdisnygina said:


> The adult cabanas are not that far at all from bathrooms or the food.  And personally... it feels like you have a private beach because the adult beach is never really that crowded because most everyone is at the family beach.
> 
> I disagree.. I think Serenity Bay is gorgeous and seems to be a bit more secluded. I have several pics of the Adult beach that would make you cry. Makes me feel like I am away from the screaming kids for a while! Which I am of course! It is far from shopping but we always do that first thing or just before we go back to the ship.  Not too much other exploring to do unless you do an excursion. I don't think its too inconvenient at all.  Its worth the peace and quiet to me!
> 
> We love Serenity Bay and wouldn't do it any different!  If we want music we typically just play it on my iPhone!! It is a bit windier but it is really nice if it is really hot!
> 
> As far as smoking goes.... They are allowed on both beaches in certain areas and on the outsides of the cabanas. I have never had a problem with cigarette smoke.
> 
> October will be nice.  It will still be hot.  The only downfall you MAY have is that it is still hurricane season and if there are any storms by you may get rained out.  But most days are really nice.
> 
> If you are all adults, I would suggest the Adult beach.  And plan your "excursions and adventures" before or after your stay in the cabana. When we get to the cabana we stay there except for lunch and bathroom breaks!
> 
> That is just my thoughts.



yes, i've finally come to the conclusion that we should try for the adult beach!!
i'm still not sure about the view, but i'd much rather be around a few hundred people, at most, than a few thousand!!  

so i'm going to try for one of the cabanas on serenity bay..

by the way, i know that you didn't want cabana 20 since it's right next to 19, but if we end up getting 19 or 20, do you think it's too close?
or was it ok?




poohj80 said:


> We actually had an issue with several men smoking cigars on cabana family beach.  I wasn't sure if smoking was allowed on the beaches or not.  When I asked, they said it was allowed as long as the smokers were considerate.  Since our cabana was downwind, we had a real problem with it.  When the men were asked to stop smoking, they did (or moved elsewhere).  Either way, the air was cleared.



if we end up in 19 or 20 and have smokers right next door, i sure hope they'll be as easy about it as your neighbors were!!!


----------



## poohj80

disneyholic family said:


> if we end up in 19 or 20 and have smokers right next door, i sure hope they'll be as easy about it as your neighbors were!!!



We were on the family beach so think that had more pull, but hopefully all smokers will be consdeirate when asked.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

TLSnell1981 said:


> Geesh, the cabanas are so expensive, but incredibly popular. Honestly, I'm still in sticker shock.



We have $300 in OBC ($200 from Disney and $100 from TA) so we look at it as paying only $99 for the cabana. 

Works for us!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

disneyholic family said:


> by the way, i know that you didn't want cabana 20 since it's right next to 19, but if we end up getting 19 or 20, do you think it's too close?
> or was it ok?



We will be in cabana 19 two weeks from tomorrow... will let you know our thoughts when we return.


----------



## ppiew

we were in 12 and the tide was in so the water was above the knees, but by lunch time it was bone dry in the lagoon and people were shelling!  Only the low #'s have water the most of the day. The tide came back in about 2:30 though the water was quite shallow.  My personal feeling is that the cabanas are very much for people with young children as the water is never deep and it is  much easier to keep an eye on the kids.  You also have a table with an umbrella close to the water so that is nice.  From about 10 up, the tide definitely affects water depth!  keep that in mind


----------



## DVC Jen

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> We will be in cabana 19 two weeks from tomorrow... will let you know our thoughts when we return.



We have cabana 20 for our May 18th cruise.  I'm really looking forward to your report.


----------



## disneyholic family

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> We will be in cabana 19 two weeks from tomorrow... will let you know our thoughts when we return.



have a great time on your cruise!!!!!!


----------



## disneyholic family

DVC Jen said:


> We have cabana 20 for our May 18th cruise.  I'm really looking forward to your report.



i look forward to hearing your opinion as well!

i only have to book in June (120 days) so it will be interesting to hear both your reports before then!!


----------



## Debs Hill

I have a couple of questions.......
If you book a cabana and then the weather forecast is not good how far in advance do you have to cancel without being penalised?
Do all the cabanas have hammocks (very important for hubby!!)?
And can you choose which cabana you want when you book on line?
What are my chances 120 days out? 
Debsxx


----------



## princssdisnygina

Debs Hill said:


> I have a couple of questions.......
> If you book a cabana and then the weather forecast is not good how far in advance do you have to cancel without being penalised?
> Do all the cabanas have hammocks (very important for hubby!!)?
> And can you choose which cabana you want when you book on line?
> What are my chances 120 days out?
> Debsxx




It is my understanding you need to cancel 48 hrs before. Last cruise we took the cabanas were full then when we got to Serenity Bay 2 cabanas were open.  So not sure what happened there.

You can choose your cabana if it is available.

120 days out is the soonest anyone can book and is only available to Concierge Guests and Platinum members. So if you are one of those then you have excellent chances since you will be one of the first to book.


----------



## disneyholic family

Debs Hill said:


> I have a couple of questions.......
> If you book a cabana and then the weather forecast is not good how far in advance do you have to cancel without being penalised?
> Do all the cabanas have hammocks (very important for hubby!!)?
> And can you choose which cabana you want when you book on line?
> What are my chances 120 days out?
> Debsxx



i believe that all the cabanas have hammocks except for the first one on the family beach - cabana #1 - the handicapped accessible cabana.
all the others have hammocks from what i understand.


----------



## Evi

Hi I think I posted this before somewhere else I hadn't found this thread.

Here goes.

We are going to be on Bahamas 3 day in December.  I've only been to the Bahamas in the summer so I'm wondering will the weather be worth us getting a cabana?  Or will it be so cold that its not worth having because we won't be on the beach?

Also is is it super crowded with a party of 10?  It seems like it would be way tight there isn't even enough seating for 10 in them.

Honestly I was thinking of getting one for just the two of us but we are going with a wedding party and I really can't see how to keep everyone else out.


----------



## Namsupak

Evi said:


> will the weather be worth us getting a cabana?  Or will it be so cold that its not worth having because we won't be on the beach?
> 
> Also is is it super crowded with a party of 10?
> 
> how to keep everyone else out.



We have had one in late december and it was nice.  It may be a little cool but for us I was snowing at home so the weather was plenty warm for us.

It would be crowded if all 10 of you are in there all the time.  However everyone may not spend all of their time in the cabana at once.  A lot of families use it as a meeting place, you have sodas available, you have a safe, snacks, shade, hammock, etc.  We use it for a napping/relaxing place and then also for eating.  Depending on which one you get then you may have some umbrella chairs in front and some private beach front property.  So likely people will spend time out on the sand.  Also keep in mind the cabana rental includes bike and snorkel rentals so people may try out those things as well.  And beyond 6 people it is $50 per person up to a max of 10.

If you want to keep people out then just pay for the cabana yourselves and don't give anyone else any wristbands.


----------



## Evi

Namsupak said:


> We have had one in late december and it was nice.  It may be a little cool but for us I was snowing at home so the weather was plenty warm for us.
> 
> It would be crowded if all 10 of you are in there all the time.  However everyone may not spend all of their time in the cabana at once.  A lot of families use it as a meeting place, you have sodas available, you have a safe, snacks, shade, hammock, etc.  We use it for a napping/relaxing place and then also for eating.  Depending on which one you get then you may have some umbrella chairs in front and some private beach front property.  So likely people will spend time out on the sand.  Also keep in mind the cabana rental includes bike and snorkel rentals so people may try out those things as well.  And beyond 6 people it is $50 per person up to a max of 10.
> 
> If you want to keep people out then just pay for the cabana yourselves and don't give anyone else any wristbands.



Thank you I'll have to think about it some more. I'm still a little worried about the weather but since I'm coming from northeast it should be fine.


----------



## gr8vthsfam

Sorry if this has been posted before, but I have read through this thread for over two hours and finally decided to skip to the end.

What happens if it rains, or poor weather? Can I cancel without penalty? Do we lose our money if say someone gets ill and is quarantined? 

Thanks!


----------



## poohj80

gr8vthsfam said:


> Sorry if this has been posted before, but I have read through this thread for over two hours and finally decided to skip to the end.
> 
> What happens if it rains, or poor weather? Can I cancel without penalty? Do we lose our money if say someone gets ill and is quarantined?
> 
> Thanks!



There is typically a waiting list for the cabanas.  If you need to cancel at the last minute, they can offer to someone on the waiting list.  If they take it, you won't be penalized.  If they don't find someone to take it, you may still have to pay but I'm sure circumstances like being quarantined could be discussed.


----------



## Namsupak

gr8vthsfam said:


> Sorry if this has been posted before, but I have read through this thread for over two hours and finally decided to skip to the end.
> 
> What happens if it rains, or poor weather? Can I cancel without penalty? Do we lose our money if say someone gets ill and is quarantined?
> 
> Thanks!



Occasionally there have been refunds if you have to leave CC early or something of that nature.  Once when we had the cabana and it rained around 2-3pm, but we enjoyed it for the beginning part of the day.  It was nice to have the cabana though because it gave us shelter till a golf cart came to get us, we just closed the side windows and doors and had a nice private hut while we waited out of the rain.  If someone gets ill I am not sure about what happens, as a PP noted if they can fill the spot usually no problem.  If the weather is so poor you don't dock then you don't get charged.


----------



## Sorcerer Mom

SO excited....was just able to snag Cabana #5 on the FB for our June Cruise.  Now I have to decide if it's worth it...but I'm thinking it just might be!  

Thanks to the DISers who posted to keep trying...it worked! 

Would love to hear thoughts and recent experiences.


----------



## Southern Sailaway

Sorcerer Mom said:


> SO excited....was just able to snag Cabana #5 on the FB for our June Cruise.  Now I have to decide if it's worth it...but I'm thinking it just might be!



I think the cabana was our very favorite thing we did on the entire cruise.  We did get lucky and had brilliant weather yesterday.


----------



## poohj80

Sorcerer Mom said:


> SO excited....was just able to snag Cabana #5 on the FB for our June Cruise.  Now I have to decide if it's worth it...but I'm thinking it just might be!
> 
> Thanks to the DISers who posted to keep trying...it worked!
> 
> Would love to hear thoughts and recent experiences.



We've had cabana #5 and loved it!  It's close enough so walk to bathrooms and Cookies Too is not far, but far enough to feel secluded.


----------



## maryisme

Sorcerer Mom said:


> SO excited....was just able to snag Cabana #5 on the FB for our June Cruise.  Now I have to decide if it's worth it...but I'm thinking it just might be!
> 
> Thanks to the DISers who posted to keep trying...it worked!
> 
> Would love to hear thoughts and recent experiences.



I say keep it! We had Cabana 5 last year for our double dip and we loved it. After much difficulty this morning was finally able to book Cabana 4 for our August cruise.


----------



## wink13

We had Cabana #6 on our last cruise.  It was the first time we had an opportunity to have a Cabana and I don't think my family would do without now.  We loved it!  Enjoy.



Sorcerer Mom said:


> SO excited....was just able to snag Cabana #5 on the FB for our June Cruise.  Now I have to decide if it's worth it...but I'm thinking it just might be!
> 
> Thanks to the DISers who posted to keep trying...it worked!
> 
> Would love to hear thoughts and recent experiences.


----------



## DVC Jen

We have cabana 19 in May.  Anyone else ever have this one?  Reports and or thoughts on it?


----------



## TLSnell1981

Sorcerer Mom said:


> SO excited....was just able to snag *Cabana #5 on the FB for our June Cruise*.  Now I have to decide if it's worth it...but I'm thinking it just might be!



You scared me. I have booked too..but on the Dream.


----------



## WDWLVR

DVC Jen said:


> We have cabana 19 in May.  Anyone else ever have this one?  Reports and or thoughts on it?



We shared Cabana #19 in March with 7 friends and had 10 more in Cabana #20.  It was fantastic!  Great view of the water, so very comfortable, easy walk down to the water.  Loved every minute of it.  Here's a picture of our group at the end of a great day!


----------



## maryisme

Great picture! Looks like you guys had a wonderful day!

Mary


----------



## DVC Jen

WDWLVR said:


> We shared Cabana #19 in March with 7 friends and had 10 more in Cabana #20.  It was fantastic!  Great view of the water, so very comfortable, easy walk down to the water.  Loved every minute of it.  Here's a picture of our group at the end of a great day!



Looks like you have a fun time!  

Thanks for the review


----------



## PizzieDuster

WDWLVR said:


> We shared Cabana #19 in March with 7 friends and had 10 more in Cabana #20.  It was fantastic!  Great view of the water, so very comfortable, easy walk down to the water.  Loved every minute of it.  Here's a picture of our group at the end of a great day!



Love this pic!  Love the banner!!


----------



## Sorcerer Mom

poohj80 said:


> We've had cabana #5 and loved it!  It's close enough so walk to bathrooms and Cookies Too is not far, but far enough to feel secluded.





Southern Sailaway said:


> I think the cabana was our very favorite thing we did on the entire cruise.  We did get lucky and had brilliant weather yesterday.





wink13 said:


> We had Cabana #6 on our last cruise.  It was the first time we had an opportunity to have a Cabana and I don't think my family would do without now.  We loved it!  Enjoy.



Thanks everyone for the great advice and reviews!    It's a chunk of $$, but seems like it's well worth it - I think we'll be keeping it!  



TLSnell1981 said:


> You scared me. I have booked too..but on the Dream.



LOL!   We cruise on 6/23...you?  If you're before us, be sure to take good care of it for us!


----------



## FJS961

Cabanas a hot commodity for sure.  Our 120 day booking opened up and by 6am almost all of them were sold out.  They may hold back #1 (HA) and a few others but wow!!


----------



## Billinaz

Just got off the Fantasy today.  All the cabanas were booked by concierge guests. 

I guess no platinum cruisers wanted any......


----------



## maryisme

FJS961 said:


> Cabanas a hot commodity for sure.  Our 120 day booking opened up and by 6am almost all of them were sold out.  They may hold back #1 (HA) and a few others but wow!!



Noticed that as well. I was trying to make ressies at midnight on April 26th for our August 25 sailing but for whatever reason I was unable to add anything to my cart. I sat there helplessly watching the cabana availability dwindle down to #s 2 and 4.  Luckily, when I called dcl at 8 am they were able to book # 4 for me.

They said there was some type of glitch in the system and many were experiencing issues.  

Mary


----------



## FJS961

maryisme said:


> Noticed that as well. I was trying to make ressies at midnight on April 26th for our August 25 sailing but for whatever reason I was unable to add anything to my cart. I sat there helplessly watching the cabana availability dwindle down to #s 2 and 4.  Luckily, when I called dcl at 8 am they were able to book # 4 for me.
> 
> They said there was some type of glitch in the system and many were experiencing issues.
> 
> Mary



we are on the same cruise!  we will be in cabana 3


----------



## FJS961

Pm


----------



## justmestace

Evi said:


> Hi I think I posted this before somewhere else I hadn't found this thread.
> 
> Here goes.
> 
> We are going to be on Bahamas 3 day in December. I've only been to the Bahamas in the summer so I'm wondering will the weather be worth us getting a cabana? Or will it be so cold that its not worth having because we won't be on the beach?
> 
> Also is is it super crowded with a party of 10? It seems like it would be way tight there isn't even enough seating for 10 in them.
> 
> Honestly I was thinking of getting one for just the two of us but we are going with a wedding party and I really can't see how to keep everyone else out.


 

'
Are you getting married on Castaway Cay? It's possible that with the ceremony, reception, and picture taking, and if you want lunch, you may not even use the Cabana until after 1:00 pm....you'll be tied up with other things before that.
So think about whether you want to spend the money for a cabana for only 3 or, at the most 4, hours of use.


----------



## Billinaz

Here is a photo I took a couple of days ago.  We had cabana #7 on this trip.


----------



## sdchickie

Thanks for the picture, I was wondering how close together they were.


----------



## ehagerty

... toward Serenity Bay








...each cabana has its own hammock (but no bathroom)









.


----------



## cjnix29

FJS961 said:


> we are on the same cruise!  we will be in cabana 3



Guess I'll be out of luck when our window opens up for this cruise!!


----------



## Dizzyworld

gr8vthsfam said:


> Sorry if this has been posted before, but I have read through this thread for over two hours and finally decided to skip to the end.
> 
> What happens if it rains, or poor weather? Can I cancel without penalty? Do we lose our money if say someone gets ill and is quarantined?
> 
> Thanks!



Not sure what happens if someone gets sick but on our cruise last Aug. we gave up our cabana the evening before. Since there was someone on the waitlist, we were not charged. The next day it stormed to the degree that we left CC around 3 pm. There was maybe 1 hour of nice weather that day. I heard the cabanas only got a 50% refund.


----------



## Pat Hill

when can you reserve a cabana? Our cruise is July 27th.


----------



## poohj80

Pat Hill said:


> when can you reserve a cabana? Our cruise is July 27th.



Whenever your onboard booking window opens (based on Castaway Club level) for all excursions.


----------



## disneyholic family

FJS961 said:


> Cabanas a hot commodity for sure.  Our 120 day booking opened up and by 6am almost all of them were sold out.  They may hold back #1 (HA) and a few others but wow!!



yikes!!!
i book at 120 days - your post makes me nervous!!!!
were alll the SB cabanas also booked by 6 am?


----------



## budamacdvcr

disneyholic family said:


> yikes!!!
> i book at 120 days - your post makes me nervous!!!!
> were alll the SB cabanas also booked by 6 am?



For our 7/13 & 7/18 B2B the Family Beach Cabannas sold out right away but SB ones took a little longer - book at midnight at your 120 days which is what we did to make sure.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Here's the flyer we received in our stateroom with our cardboard cabana:





And the elusive "cabana drink packages" information:





We just brought our rum and had our host bring us lots of Diet Coke.


----------



## Brandis

I was able to book a SB cabana both for our Dream cruises on Sept. 12, 2011 as well as on March 4, 2012. As silver members, I could book them at 90 days out and I logged in right a midnight EST (6 AM my time) and both time could snatch the last available cabana on SB, those on family beach were all gone already.


----------



## lorimay

I have to say we were a bit skeptical to book a cabana for our cruise because of the price.
Traveling with our entire family and 2 toddler grandchildren, it was the best decision we could have made.

The babies napped comfortably and we relaxed and enjoyed every minute of the day.

If you can do it, I would say don't hesitate to book one, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

disneyholic family said:


> yikes!!!
> i book at 120 days - your post makes me nervous!!!!
> were alll the SB cabanas also booked by 6 am?



If they are all booked, don't give up!  Keep checking back!

They were completely booked at midnight when our window opened but I kept checking back and manged to get cabana 19 on SB less than a week before we sailed!

(And when we got there, 18 was empty as well.)


----------



## cortes

So, I am guessing if you have a group of 11, you will be denied a cabana due to the limit being 10??  We have a group of 7 adults and 4 children ages 9, 8, 7, and 2.  I'm guessing there are no exceptions to the 10 people to a cabana rule?  I, along with 3 other adults will probably spend the least ammount of time in it.  Just curious if anyone has ever tried to book a cabana for 11 people.  Thanks.


----------



## Brandis

On the other hand, don't be disappointed if you can't get one.

Our march cruise was a double dipper, so we went to Castaway Cay twice. For the first day, I was able to get a SB cabana, for the second day, all were already gone. Our day at SB was still great and I didn't miss not having a cabana.


----------



## TLSnell1981

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Here's the flyer we received in our stateroom with our cardboard cabana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the elusive "cabana drink packages" information:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just brought our rum and had our host bring us lots of Diet Coke.


I am not a beer drinker. I was hoping the rum punch was still offered. Shucks!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

cortes said:


> So, I am guessing if you have a group of 11, you will be denied a cabana due to the limit being 10??  We have a group of 7 adults and 4 children ages 9, 8, 7, and 2.  I'm guessing there are no exceptions to the 10 people to a cabana rule?  I, along with 3 other adults will probably spend the least ammount of time in it.  Just curious if anyone has ever tried to book a cabana for 11 people.  Thanks.



You won't be denied a cabana, but you'll only get 10 wristbands.  The wristbands are what allows you access to the cabana area.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

PrincessShmoo said:


> You won't be denied a cabana, but you'll only get 10 wristbands.  The wristbands are what allows you access to the cabana area.



I'd call DCL and see if the 2 year old is counted - they're not in the resorts.


----------



## TLSnell1981

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> I'd call DCL and see if the 2 year old is counted - they're not in the resorts.



I'm pretty sure, DCL counts everything with a heartbeat..age doesn't matter.


----------



## kristy07keith

Does anyone know the answer to the age question? We will be a group of six adults, a five year old, two year old, one year old and an infant. Just wondering if we are going to to pay $50 extra for all the babies under 3


----------



## disneyholic family

kristy07keith said:


> Does anyone know the answer to the age question? We will be a group of six adults, a five year old, two year old, one year old and an infant. Just wondering if we are going to to pay $50 extra for all the babies under 3



as mentioned, everyone with a heartbeat is counted, regardless of age
so yes, you'll pay $50 even for those under 3


----------



## Sorcerer Mom

TLSnell1981 said:


> I'm pretty sure, DCL counts everything with a heartbeat..age doesn't matter.


----------



## Scoobypop

Does anyone know if cabana 21 is actually available to rent? When I logged on at midnight on my 120 day mark tonight, 21 was not even an option. You could see the ones that were already sold out and their corresponding numbers, slightly grayed out. Then the ones that were still available to book. Number 21 was not listed anywhere, and an Internet search led me nowhere. Thanks.


----------



## disneyholic family

Scoobypop said:


> Does anyone know if cabana 21 is actually available to rent? When I logged on at midnight on my 120 day mark tonight, 21 was not even an option. You could see the ones that were already sold out and their corresponding numbers, slightly grayed out. Then the ones that were still available to book. Number 21 was not listed anywhere, and an Internet search led me nowhere. Thanks.



i think it might be held for onboard weddings and the like


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Scoobypop said:


> Does anyone know if cabana 21 is actually available to rent? When I logged on at midnight on my 120 day mark tonight, 21 was not even an option. You could see the ones that were already sold out and their corresponding numbers, slightly grayed out. Then the ones that were still available to book. Number 21 was not listed anywhere, and an Internet search led me nowhere. Thanks.



There is a cabana 21 - here is a link with pictures of it: http://www.smallworldvacations.com/blog/post.cfm/castaway-cay-serenity-bay-cabanas

Possibly it's due to be refurbished?

Interestingly, although everyone always says there are 21 cabanas, there are only 20 - 16 on the family beach and 4 on Serenity Bay.  There is no cabana 13!


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

Cabana #21 is held back by Concierge - although it doesn't always go to Concierge guests.   I believe #16 is also generally held back.


----------



## Scoobypop

Thanks. Probably 16 is held back then as you said, because there was no 16 (or 13) showing in either booked or available either.  Thank  you guys for the info.


----------



## princssdisnygina

Yes... cabana's 21 & 16 are held by DCL for concierge guests and if they aren't booked then they will be released onboard. There isn't a cabana 13 at all.


----------



## gometros

Scoobypop said:


> Does anyone know if cabana 21 is actually available to rent? When I logged on at midnight on my 120 day mark tonight, 21 was not even an option. You could see the ones that were already sold out and their corresponding numbers, slightly grayed out. Then the ones that were still available to book. Number 21 was not listed anywhere, and an Internet search led me nowhere. Thanks.





ThePhantomsGirl said:


> Cabana #21 is held back by Concierge - although it doesn't always go to Concierge guests.   I believe #16 is also generally held back.





Wendy&Grumpy said:


> There is a cabana 21 - here is a link with pictures of it: http://www.smallworldvacations.com/blog/post.cfm/castaway-cay-serenity-bay-cabanas
> 
> Possibly it's due to be refurbished?
> 
> Interestingly, although everyone always says there are 21 cabanas, there are only 20 - 16 on the family beach and 4 on Serenity Bay.  There is no cabana 13!





princssdisnygina said:


> Yes... cabana's 21 & 16 are held by DCL for concierge guests and if they aren't booked then they will be released onboard. There isn't a cabana 13 at all.



I was going to comment that there was only 18, 19 and 20 on Serenity Bay, but the above discussion explains my misunderstanding.  Friday night was my 105 day mark and when I logged in, there was actually two cabanas available on the Family Beach (#3 and #6) and #20 on the adult beach. I only saw #s 18, 19, 20.  #16 and #21 did not show at all.

Btw, I booked #20, but when I go into activities today, it is still showing as available? It shows up under my activities. Should I be concerned?


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

gometros said:


> Btw, I booked #20, but when I go into activities today, it is still showing as available? It shows up under my activities. Should I be concerned?



You are fine!  I know when my friend and I had a cabana booked it showed as available - but it will only do that for you!   It will show as not available to everyone else.


----------



## gometros

ThePhantomsGirl said:


> You are fine!  I know when my friend and I had a cabana booked it showed as available - but it will only do that for you!   It will show as not available to everyone else.



Thanks! That makes me feel better.


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

gometros said:


> Thanks! That makes me feel better.



No problem!  I remember how freaked out I was when it happened to me, but then I found out that is how it will show to the person who booked it.


----------



## Scoobypop

We saw the same thing, showing as still available, but figured it would not be book-able for others if they clicked it to book.  Really appreciate the answers you guys, thank you so much!


----------



## disneyholic family

my booking window is only 4 days away now so everyone please  remind me - where do i find the cabanas online?
i click on the castaway cay day and then on port excursions?


----------



## gometros

disneyholic family said:


> my booking window is only 4 days away now so everyone please  remind me - where do i find the cabanas online?
> i click on the castaway cay day and then on port excursions?



Exactly.  I can now consider myself experienced enough to answer that


----------



## disneyholic family

gometros said:


> Exactly.  I can now consider myself experienced enough to answer that



i'm so nervous about not messing it all up!!

i just looked at my reservation.  I can't tell if the system knows that i've paid in full (since i paid DU and they say i've paid in full)

i guess i'll call DCL to see if they know i've paid in full.  Just to be sure. 
I'll feel like an idiot come friday night if the system doesn't let me book!!


----------



## disneyholic family

i just called the concierge line and they checked for me - i'm all paid up and good to go!!! woo hoo!!


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

Hope you get the cabana you want!   Be SURE to hit "save".   Someone can probably chime in and give the exact details as my friend was the one who did the reservations on my last two cruises.  But I recall her saying one has to make sure they "save" what they put in before going on.


----------



## disneyholic family

ThePhantomsGirl said:


> Hope you get the cabana you want!   Be SURE to hit "save".   Someone can probably chime in and give the exact details as my friend was the one who did the reservations on my last two cruises.  But I recall her saying one has to make sure they "save" what they put in before going on.



i just read through a website that has a series of screen shots to show you exactly how to do it.
you first have to hit save and then you have to hit confirm.
hopefully, i'll remember that when i'm all nervous trying to get the stuff i want!!


----------



## gometros

disneyholic family said:


> i just read through a website that has a series of screen shots to show you exactly how to do it.
> you first have to hit save and then you have to hit confirm.
> hopefully, i'll remember that when i'm all nervous trying to get the stuff i want!!



I confirmed each item each time, rather than waiting until I added them all to my basket.  I didn't want to take any chances.


----------



## disneyholic family

gometros said:


> I confirmed each item each time, rather than waiting until I added them all to my basket.  I didn't want to take any chances.



that's what i plan on doing!!


----------



## U2FanHfx

Think we are on same cruise disneyholic.   Fantasy on October 6th?  I'm going to be there with you on Friday.  We have a group of 6 and it will be a surprise from me.  Fingers crossed!  Good luck.


----------



## disneyholic family

U2FanHfx said:


> Think we are on same cruise disneyholic.   Fantasy on October 6th?  I'm going to be there with you on Friday.  We have a group of 6 and it will be a surprise from me.  Fingers crossed!  Good luck.



no, we're on October 21st - i'm booking at 120 days.

good luck on getting the cabana!!!!! i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you (and me)..

but even if you don't get it, keep checking....i hear they come available all the time as people decide to cancel..


----------



## speedo

Hi! Just thought I would share our photos of Cabana #6 from our trip report, the Castaway Cay photos start halfway down on page 15. Enjoy!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2936532&page=15

Oh and thanks to everyone who posts on this thread - you all were so helpful when I booked the Cabana.


----------



## U2FanHfx

disneyholic family said:


> no, we're on October 21st - i'm booking at 120 days.
> 
> good luck on getting the cabana!!!!! i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you (and me)..
> 
> but even if you don't get it, keep checking....i hear they come available all the time as people decide to cancel..



Ooops, my bad 

Still hope you have a great trip and good luck.  I'm a lowly Gold member so our 105 opens up this weekend.  I just hope those Platinum and Concierge people left us a few


----------



## Bear3412

Just curious.  If a family of four happens to be fortunate to reserve a Cabana on the family beach, will they only give you four wrist bands?  Can you ask for six, since you technically paid for six?   My thought is to share with someone who proves worthy.  Even perhaps minors, who click with my own minors, , of course with parent approval.  Or share wrist bands with adults who click, without minors.  Whatever, point being, do they print six bands for $500?  Or is there a limit due to the lifeboats, and capacity issue?    TIA


----------



## disneyholic family

ok people, i need your advice, help, thoughts, opinions, etc etc


i was all set on trying for a serenity bay cabana.....

but now i'm having second thoughts...

from what i've read, swimming is better at the private family beach than at SB...
also, the ocean bottom at SB is much rockier than at the FB cabana beach...

and also, the FB cabanas are close to the shopping.....of course, we could always just hop on the tram and head over to do a bit of shopping..

i just don't know what to do!!!  

my booking window is TOMORROW!!


----------



## Bear3412

disneyholic family said:


> ok people, i need your advice,



Trust me, stay with SB.  Peaceful, better view, less people.  Come on, you went through this already.  You chose, stick with it, and be happy, without worries, looking back. Don't second guess yourself or you will be displeased.  Yes, it's far from the store, so are most locations, including the FB cabanas.  Shop on the way to SB, or on the way back. Odds are you will get a cabana.  Aren't there better things to worry about than which one you will have the opportunity to reserve? SB or FB?


Did you see this? First photo. Perhaps this will help with your decision, or not.  
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2336376&page=47


----------



## disneyholic family

Bear3412 said:


> Trust me, stay with SB.  Peaceful, better view, less people.  Come on, you went through this already.  You chose, stick with it, and be happy, without worries, looking back. Don't second guess yourself or you will be displeased.  Yes, it's far from the store, so are most locations, including the FB cabanas.  Shop on the way to SB, or on the way back. Odds are you will get a cabana.  Aren't there better things to worry about than which one you will have the opportunity to reserve? SB or FB?
> 
> 
> Did you see this? First photo. Perhaps this will help with your decision, or not.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2336376&page=47



second guess myself is my middle name!!!  

worry worry worry is my other middle name! 

which cabana did you book?


----------



## disneyholic family

am i wrong, or does the private family beach seem cleaner than SB?  

it seems like they leave SB 'as is'.....or is that not true?


----------



## Bear3412

disneyholic family said:


> am i wrong, or does the private family beach seem cleaner than SB?
> 
> it seems like they leave SB 'as is'.....or is that not true?



The FB is groomed daily.  SB maybe groomed occasionally or as needed.  Great observation.  I thought that was on the comparison list?  

And in theory, - relatively - perhaps FB has less rocks/chunks/sea urchins than SB.

Sounds like you are changing your mind.  So, your folks would enjoy seeing 2000 people in sight on the FB?  It's your call.  Hey, book one on each beach, then your set.


----------



## disneyholic family

Bear3412 said:


> The FB is groomed daily.  SB maybe groomed occasionally or as needed.  Great observation.  I thought that was on the comparison list?
> 
> And in theory, - relatively - perhaps FB has less rocks/chunks/sea urchins than SB.
> 
> Sounds like you are changing your mind.  So, your folks would enjoy seeing 2000 people in sight on the FB?  It's your call.  Hey, book one on each beach, then your set.



i was considering that - i'm seriously psycho - you should be happy you're not on our cruise!!  

in a moment i'm going to post a new thread about palo dinner/brunch dining times.....

and by the way, i just decided to give up on remy and go with palo for both dinner and brunch.....i think.....maybe.....i might change my mind..

don't worry - this will all be over after my booking window opens tomorrow night when i finally have to commit (or be committed  )


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

disneyholic family said:


> ok people, i need your advice, help, thoughts, opinions, etc etc
> 
> 
> i was all set on trying for a serenity bay cabana.....
> 
> but now i'm having second thoughts...
> 
> from what i've read, swimming is better at the private family beach than at SB...
> also, the ocean bottom at SB is much rockier than at the FB cabana beach...
> 
> and also, the FB cabanas are close to the shopping.....of course, we could always just hop on the tram and head over to do a bit of shopping..
> 
> i just don't know what to do!!!
> 
> my booking window is TOMORROW!!



Personally, I think if your party is all adults, you should reserve a SB cabana and leave the FB cabanas for families with kids that don't have SB as an option.

I also don't believe you should reserve one on each beach until you decide. 

As we all know, the cabanas are a hot commodity and I'm sure we all appreciate others being considerate.


----------



## diane648

disneyholic family said:


> no, we're on October 21st - i'm booking at 120 days.
> 
> good luck on getting the cabana!!!!! i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you (and me)..
> 
> but even if you don't get it, keep checking....i hear they come available all the time as people decide to cancel..



We're on the same cruise!  I'm hoping for a FB cabana, but we're only Silver and not concierge, so it's doubtful since we won't be able to book for another 30 days or so.

Good luck, and happy cruising!

Diane


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Bear3412 said:


> Just curious.  If a family of four happens to be fortunate to reserve a Cabana on the family beach, will they only give you four wrist bands?  Can you ask for six, since you technically paid for six?   My thought is to share with someone who proves worthy.  Even perhaps minors, who click with my own minors, , of course with parent approval.  Or share wrist bands with adults who click, without minors.  Whatever, point being, do they print six bands for $500?  Or is there a limit due to the lifeboats, and capacity issue?    TIA



You can make arrangements at GS to share your cabana with another family/cabin.  I'm not sure if you'd be able to add on only part of another family/cabin, but it never hurts to ask.

Without arrangements being made ahead, you will receive wristbands for the number of people in your family only.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Bear3412 said:


> The FB is groomed daily.  SB maybe groomed occasionally or as needed.  Great observation.  I thought that was on the comparison list?
> 
> And in theory, - relatively - perhaps FB has less rocks/chunks/sea urchins than SB.
> 
> Sounds like you are changing your mind.  So, your folks would enjoy seeing 2000 people in sight on the FB?  It's your call.  Hey, book one on each beach, then your set.



We have had cabanas on both FB (with kids) & SB (without) and I honestly can't say as I noticed any real difference in the beaches.

FB is in a cove and more protected while SB is more open to the ocean.  We enjoyed swimming just as much at both and I don't recall anyone hurting feet on shells at either.

The kids did find a hermit crab on FB though!

Both are beautiful and relaxing - and I can't wait to get back!!


----------



## jjgarv

Bear3412 said:


> Trust me, stay with SB.  Peaceful, better view, less people.  Come on, you went through this already.  You chose, stick with it, and be happy, without worries, looking back. Don't second guess yourself or you will be displeased.  Yes, it's far from the store, so are most locations, including the FB cabanas.  Shop on the way to SB, or on the way back. Odds are you will get a cabana.  Aren't there better things to worry about than which one you will have the opportunity to reserve? SB or FB?
> 
> 
> Did you see this? First photo. Perhaps this will help with your decision, or not.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2336376&page=47



Totally agree!   If DH and I weren't traveling with our daughter, we'd be at Serenity Bay from dawn until dusk.  We spent some fabulous days at Serenity Bay prior to becoming parents!


----------



## poohj80

Bear3412 said:


> Just curious.  If a family of four happens to be fortunate to reserve a Cabana on the family beach, will they only give you four wrist bands?  Can you ask for six, since you technically paid for six?   My thought is to share with someone who proves worthy.  Even perhaps minors, who click with my own minors, , of course with parent approval.  Or share wrist bands with adults who click, without minors.  Whatever, point being, do they print six bands for $500?  Or is there a limit due to the lifeboats, and capacity issue?    TIA



I think you would be able to get additional wristbands, but you would be asked to name who you would be sharing with just to ensure teh staff knows who to expect and where to find them if needed while on CC.


----------



## Bear3412

disneyholic family said:


> .... this will all be over .... tomorrow night when i finally have to commit (or be committed  )


----------



## disneyholic family

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Personally, I think if your party is all adults, you should reserve a SB cabana and leave the FB cabanas for families with kids that don't have SB as an option.
> 
> I also don't believe you should reserve one on each beach until you decide.
> 
> As we all know, the cabanas are a hot commodity and I'm sure we all appreciate others being considerate.



i was joking about the double booking...
i guess you don't know me and don't know when my tongue is firmly planted in my cheek (as it so often is)....

as for FB only being for families with minors....
i disagree...
the FB is for everyone, young and old...
SB is restricted, but not FB....

someone here commented to me that they thought FB would actually be better for an elderly person as it's more centrally located and much easier to get around than at SB...


----------



## disneyholic family

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Yes!
> 
> When I got up at midnight to book our cabana there were only 2 left and I was too tired to choose right then - so I booked both!!
> 
> (I have researched now, decided which one we wanted, and let the other go. )




interesting quote


----------



## jilljill

disneyholic family said:


> i was joking about the double booking...
> i guess you don't know me and don't know when my tongue is firmly planted in my cheek (as it so often is)....
> 
> as for FB only being for families with minors....
> i disagree...
> the FB is for everyone, young and old...
> SB is restricted, but not FB....
> 
> someone here commented to me that they thought FB would actually be better for an elderly person as it's more centrally located and much easier to get around than at SB...



Tongue in cheek/sarcasm does not come across plainly on a message board and that can cause problems with posts being taken the wrong way.  It's best to just come right out and say what you want to say.  Please don't take this personally as it's not directed at you, but should serve as a reminder for everyone that not everyone reads a post and takes it the same way.


I have to totally agree with you that the FB is for EVERYONE and if a party of adults wants to reserve a FB cabana they have every right to do so.  Not every adult wants to be at SB, many like to be close to Pelican Plunge and the dedicated snorkel area which you can't be if you have a cabana on SB.


----------



## maryisme

disneyholic family said:


> i was considering that - i'm seriously psycho - you should be happy you're not on our cruise!!
> 
> in a moment i'm going to post a new thread about palo dinner/brunch dining times.....
> 
> and by the way, i just decided to give up on remy and go with palo for both dinner and brunch.....i think.....maybe.....i might change my mind..
> 
> don't worry - this will all be over after my booking window opens tomorrow night when i finally have to commit (or be committed  )



Hi,

This may or may not be the case but be sure your cabin is not linked to another whose booking date has not opened yet or you will be unable to book any excursions. Same applies to any cabin not paid in full that you may be linked to. 

DCL will split the ressies for booking purposes then combine again. 

Good luck snagging one.

Mary


----------



## princssdisnygina

maryisme said:


> Hi,
> 
> This may or may not be the case but be sure your cabin is not linked to another whose booking date has not opened yet or you will be unable to book any excursions. Same applies to any cabin not paid in full that you may be linked to.
> 
> DCL will split the ressies for booking purposes then combine again.
> 
> Good luck snagging one.
> 
> Mary



This is not true.... you can book but only for the people in your cabin, then when their booking window opens you can go back and edit/add them. You can book for Palo and Remy though for everyone in your party.


----------



## ibouncetoo

disneyholic family said:


> someone here commented to me that they thought FB would actually be better for an elderly person as it's more centrally located and much easier to get around than at SB...


 



.


----------



## maryisme

princssdisnygina said:


> This is not true.... you can book but only for the people in your cabin, then when their booking window opens you can go back and edit/add them. You can book for Palo and Remy though for everyone in your party.



edited to clarify

The above info is correct however that is not what i am referring to. DCL has (or had) a glitch in their ressie system that has troubled a few disboard members that i know of. So unless it has been corrected you will be unable to book anything for anyone including your cabin.  Trust me...been there done that.

Just a heads up.

Maryann


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

jilljill said:


> I have to totally agree with you that the FB is for EVERYONE and if a party of adults wants to reserve a FB cabana they have every right to do so.  Not every adult wants to be at SB, many like to be close to Pelican Plunge and the dedicated snorkel area which you can't be if you have a cabana on SB.



Thanks for saying this!     While I can understand some people feeling that way, as an adult I wouldn't want to be guilted into ONLY booking SB if I can get a cabana.   I may well choose SB, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Keggy

maryisme said:


> incorrect....DCL has a glitch in their ressie system that has troubled a few disboard members that i know of. So unless it has been corrected you will be unable to book anything for anyone.  Trust me...been there done that.
> 
> Just a heads up.
> 
> Maryann



We had such a horrible time booking a cabana, but did get one last week when our window opened.  We are Gold.  It wouldn't let us put everyone in our reservation on the cabana.  It finally let us book it with only one person assigned to the cabana.  We have three cabins totalling 6 people, in our party.


----------



## maryisme

Keggy said:


> We had such a horrible time booking a cabana, but did get one last week when our window opened.  We are Gold.  It wouldn't let us put everyone in our reservation on the cabana.  It finally let us book it with only one person assigned to the cabana.  We have three cabins totalling 6 people, in our party.



Same thing happened to me. You just add the additional people onboard. However, that is not what I was referring to. Its an entirely different issue. The glitch does not allow you to book anything even for your own cabin. 

Again, just a heads up. I am platinum and traveling with gold and silver. When my window opened it show me everything available but because I was linked to the other cabins it would not allow me to book anything for myself. I couldn't even book snorkel gear on castaway cay.

It was very frustrating! When I called this next morning the CM explained the cabin linking issue. Hopefully, it has been resolved. It merits a phone call if your booking window opens soon and the above scenario applies to you.

Maryann


----------



## disneyholic family

ThePhantomsGirl said:


> Thanks for saying this!     While I can understand some people feeling that way, as an adult I wouldn't want to be guilted into ONLY booking SB if I can get a cabana.   I may well choose SB, but I'm not sure yet.



and i still haven't decided either....less than 32 hours to decide!!


----------



## Keggy

AHHH - sorry about that.  I understand what you are saying.

What really was annoying about the whole booking process (sorry to go off on a tangent here) was that another person in a cabin that we are connected too, was signed on at midnight and we tried signing on as well.  And we were not able to both be signed in to book reservations at the same time!


----------



## maryisme

Keggy said:


> AHHH - sorry about that.  I understand what you are saying.
> 
> What really was annoying about the whole booking process (sorry to go off on a tangent here) was that another person in a cabin that we are connected too, was signed on at midnight and we tried signing on as well.  And we were not able to both be signed in to book reservations at the same time!



No apology necessary. I wasn't really clear at all. Please vent away. I was up for most of that night trying everything from clearing cookies and trying different pcs to resetting laptops. I was so upset! WE are celebrating my Mom's 80th on board and the only way she comes to Castaway Cay is if we get a cabana. I sat there and watched them become unavailable one by one. I was freaking out. Anyway, did get one so all is well. I would just hate for someone else to go through that.

Maryann


----------



## jetskigrl

Keggy said:


> We had such a horrible time booking a cabana, but did get one last week when our window opened.  We are Gold.  It wouldn't let us put everyone in our reservation on the cabana.  It finally let us book it with only one person assigned to the cabana.  We have three cabins totalling 6 people, in our party.



Well, that gives me a little hope that I will be able to get one when our booking window opens (I will be Gold also).   I know it is a longshot though.



maryisme said:


> Same thing happened to me. You just add the additional people onboard. However, that is not what I was referring to. Its an entirely different issue. The glitch does not allow you to book anything even for your own cabin.
> 
> Again, just a heads up. I am platinum and traveling with gold and silver. When my window opened it show me everything available but because I was linked to the other cabins it would not allow me to book anything for myself. I couldn't even book snorkel gear on castaway cay.
> 
> It was very frustrating! When I called this next morning the CM explained the cabin linking issue. Hopefully, it has been resolved. It merits a phone call if your booking window opens soon and the above scenario applies to you.
> 
> Maryann



I read the reports about this happening as well so my TA un-linked our cabins until after I see if I can book a Cabana.   Hopefully, since we still have a long time, they will get that glitch fixed before our time comes.


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

If I decide to link dining with someone from my cruise meet thread, I'm going to wait until after my 120 day booking window opens.  They don't assign dining until closer to sail date, so that is no problem.  That way I won't run into glitches with linked items.

If I end up sharing the cabana with someone (if I can get one) then they can be added onboard easily enough.

Good luck getting that cabana DisneyholicFamily!   And for folks who are not Concierge or Platinum, remember people DO cancel.  I had one booked for my April cruise and let it go maybe about six weeks out.  I got a PM from the person who grabbed it and they were so happy as they'd been looking and looking.    So don't give up, but do check often!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

disneyholic family said:


> i was joking about the double booking...
> i guess you don't know me and don't know when my tongue is firmly planted in my cheek (as it so often is)....
> 
> as for FB only being for families with minors....
> i disagree...
> the FB is for everyone, young and old...
> SB is restricted, but not FB....
> 
> someone here commented to me that they thought FB would actually be better for an elderly person as it's more centrally located and much easier to get around than at SB...



I didn't say FB was "only" for families with minors - I said "Personally, I think..."

Let me clarify - with cabanas being so sought after and so hard to get, my personal feeling/belief/thought is that all-adult parties should book on SB and leave FB cabanas for families who don't have the option of grabbing one on SB.

I'd hate to think that while DH & I were enjoying a cabana on FB there was one empty on SB and a family who had their heart set on having a cabana had to go without. 

The golf carts are there to help folks get around to other areas and can pull up right behind the SB cabanas for elderly folks as well. 

I simply stated my personal feelings - you are just as welcome to yours.  



disneyholic family said:


> interesting quote



I find it more interesting that you searched my prior posting history.  

 ??

Did you miss the fact that the post you quoted was less than 12 hours after I had booked the cabanas and states that I had already researched and released the one we didn't want?


----------



## Nette

I think I must be pathetic. We're 5 weeks out and I've been checking daily for open cabanas since our booking window opened (we're Gold)... No luck. But I just keep hoping.


----------



## disneyholic family

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> I find it more interesting that you searched my prior posting history.
> 
> ??



no searches....i 've been re-reading this entire thread....all 97 pages of it, in an attempt to figure out what i should do.....
just by happenstance, right after you flamed me, i came upon that post of yours and had to laugh when i saw it...


----------



## U2FanHfx

maryisme said:


> Good to hear that it's been resolved! Call me a skeptic but it would not be the first time dcl CMs provided conflicting info. The first person I spoke to was unaware of the glitch so she transferred me to IT who unlinked the ressies and I was then able to book. Perhaps the glitch was associated with platinum members only? I don't know but after my experience, I wouldn't risk it.
> 
> Good luck everyone!



My TA just told me that DCL will tell you there are no problems but the glitch still exists.  It's the luck of the draw if it will impact you is the issue.  I work in IT and these are the toughest things to resolve as you can't duplicate the issue consistently every time. 

My TA has unlinked my staterooms just in case and will "re-link" them after I am done.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

disneyholic family said:


> no searches....i 've been re-reading this entire thread....all 97 pages of it, in an attempt to figure out what i should do.....
> just by happenstance, right after you flamed me, i came upon that post of yours and had to laugh when i saw it...



Flamed you? 

I'm sorry, I didn't realize you would take my stating of my own personal beliefs so personally.

Maybe you should be considering why you'd feel so attacked by the personal opinion of a perfect stranger?

I stand by what I said - and it was in no way meant as a flame towards you.

I was simply sharing my opinion - isn't that what these boards are all about?


----------



## Deemarch

Once you see the Cabana and how wonderful it is, you won't leave!!  We were on the FB because we were with kids and grandkids...But I'd settle for ANY Cabana!!!!  Just a wonderful experience.


----------



## gometros

Okay, everybody, close your eyes and imagine yourself lying in the hammock outside your favorite cabana. Breath deep and enjoy that fresh ocean air


----------



## Deemarch




----------



## jilljill

Let's all stop the bickering back and forth.  If anyone feels that they are being flamed or harassed in a post, then PLEASE use the REPORT POST button on the left of a post to alert the mods and let them look at the post.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Thanks Sandy & Jill.  

Funny story - on our last cruise in April, we had cabana 19 on SB.  

A middle-aged couple walked up the path from the beach, right past the "Cabana Guests Only" sign and headed straight for our hammock!

Once DH & I picked our jaws up off the floor, DH went over and told them it was our private hammock, with our cabana, and they were in the area that was for people renting cabanas only.  

They seemed to understand English no problem since they gathered their belongings and headed back down the path, so either they couldn't read English or they just thought the sign didn't pertain to them?


----------



## gometros

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Thanks Sandy & Jill.
> 
> Funny story - on our last cruise in April, we had cabana 19 on SB.
> 
> A middle-aged couple walked up the path from the beach, right past the "Cabana Guests Only" sign and headed straight for our hammock!
> 
> Once DH & I picked our jaws up off the floor, DH went over and told them it was our private hammock, with our cabana, and they were in the area that was for people renting cabanas only.
> 
> They seemed to understand English no problem since they gathered their belongings and headed back down the path, so either they couldn't read English or they just thought the sign didn't pertain to them?



Wendy - you don't happen to have pictures of your cabana? I just booked #20 for our cruise in September and curious to see any pictures of it and/or the surrounding area.  Thanks.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

gometros said:


> Wendy - you don't happen to have pictures of your cabana? I just booked #20 for our cruise in September and curious to see any pictures of it and/or the surrounding area.  Thanks.



We only took a few:













Facing our cabana, yours would be to the left.  In the first picture you can see the sign where the path comes up from the beach.  In the second, you can see your cabana on the left - I was concerned with them being so close together but we never heard or even really noticed the folks in cabana 20.


----------



## FanOfFigment

So, I'm debating booking one of these on SB for our November cruise; but I'm undecided. We're trying concierge this time, so I'm thinking that this may be our only chance to snag a cabana. (We've got several cruises until platinum--unless they change those requirements, lol--so we'll be back to the gold window after this.)

DH doesn't think we should do it because it's expensive and we could enjoy the ship as much as CC once we're done shopping/eating/swimming/whatever on CC.

I'm thinking that maybe I'll try to get one when our window opens and then we can always cancel in the next month or so if we decide not to do it. I should be able to cancel it without penalty, right?

(I decided to bury this post in this topic rather than start my own topic in case I decide to just surprise him with it. He reads these boards, but I think the number of pages in this topic may discourage him from looking here. )


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

You can easily cancel it up to five days before sailing without any penalties.   You can cancel once onboard, but if they don't get a booking to replace it, they'll charge you.  BUT, let's face it - people are usually hoping somebody will cancel one!


----------



## FanOfFigment

ThePhantomsGirl said:


> You can easily cancel it up to five days before sailing without any penalties.   You can cancel once onboard, but if they don't get a booking to replace it, they'll charge you.  BUT, let's face it - people are usually hoping somebody will cancel one!



Great, thanks! Now, to decide which one (if I get a choice).


----------



## Reto

gometros said:


> Wendy - you don't happen to have pictures of your cabana? I just booked #20 for our cruise in September and curious to see any pictures of it and/or the surrounding area.  Thanks.



I was in #19 as well last November. Check out my video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMZILbWqtyI


----------



## diznie

Just got cabana #5 for sept 20th. Cabana #6 still available!


----------



## maryisme

diznie said:


> Just got cabana #5 for sept 20th. Cabana #6 still available!



We had number 5 on our double dip last year. You are going to love, love, love the location. Close enough to restrooms and food but not too close. I am so excited for you! We are in the number 4 this August. Can't wait!


----------



## SallySkelington

DBF and I are sharing a Cabana with his cousin and fiance who is getting married two days after the cruise. So excited! Cabana #19 baby!


----------



## U2FanHfx

Stayed up but no luck on securing a cabana for our October 6th Fantasy 

There was one at SB available when I logged in but we are a family of 6 so that's not going to work.  Was excited for a moment though. lol  Well, it's back to the waiting game.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## disneyholic family

U2FanHfx said:


> Stayed up but no luck on securing a cabana for our October 6th Fantasy
> 
> There was one at SB available when I logged in but we are a family of 6 so that's not going to work.  Was excited for a moment though. lol  Well, it's back to the waiting game.
> 
> Good luck everyone!



you mean you have little kids? 
because SB cabanas do hold 6 people...you just have to pay for the additional two..

from what i've heard, you should keep trying, as cabanas become available as people cancel...


----------



## disneyholic family

when i logged in at about 20 seconds past the hour, half the FB cabanas were already gone and 1 of the SBs.

by the time i finished booking, all the SB cabanas were gone, half of the FBs, most of the palo brunch times and most of the palo dinner times on pirate party day..

i booked a serenity bay cabana, by the way..


----------



## U2FanHfx

disneyholic family said:


> you mean you have little kids?
> because SB cabanas do hold 6 people...you just have to pay for the additional two..
> 
> from what i've heard, you should keep trying, as cabanas become available as people cancel...



Depends on your definition of "little" 

We have a 12 and 16 year old that will be with the 4 adults.


----------



## disneyholic family

U2FanHfx said:


> Depends on your definition of "little"
> 
> We have a 12 and 16 year old that will be with the 4 adults.



still defined as little, by both disney and me  (mine are now 27 and 25 and both married - not little but still kids in my eyes)


----------



## samily

gometros said:


> Wendy - you don't happen to have pictures of your cabana? I just booked #20 for our cruise in September and curious to see any pictures of it and/or the surrounding area.  Thanks.



Here are pics of #20 for you:





















Looking to to right:





Looking to the left:





Coming up the path:





Enjoy!


----------



## speedo

disneyholic family said:


> when i logged in at about 20 seconds past the hour, half the FB cabanas were already gone and 1 of the SBs.
> 
> by the time i finished booking, all the SB cabanas were gone, half of the FBs, most of the palo brunch times and most of the palo dinner times on pirate party day..
> 
> i booked a serenity bay cabana, by the way..



Glad you were able to get one!  your cruise will be great!!!

It is amaizing how many people are up at midnight booking them. When i booked at midnight I thought I was being foolish getting up in the middle of the night just to book a cabana. but I found the same thing that the cabanas were being booked up before my eyes. So definitely pays to get up in the middle of the night to book


----------



## disneyholic family

speedo said:


> Glad you were able to get one!  your cruise will be great!!!
> 
> It is amaizing how many people are up at midnight booking them. When i booked at midnight I thought I was being foolish getting up in the middle of the night just to book a cabana. but I found the same thing that the cabanas were being booked up before my eyes. So definitely pays to get up in the middle of the night to book



it was downright scary how many people must have been online -and that was at 120 days!!!


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

Glad you got that cabana!  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## disneyholic family

ThePhantomsGirl said:


> Glad you got that cabana!  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## gometros

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> We only took a few:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facing our cabana, yours would be to the left.  In the first picture you can see the sign where the path comes up from the beach.  In the second, you can see your cabana on the left - I was concerned with them being so close together but we never heard or even really noticed the folks in cabana 20.





Reto said:


> I was in #19 as well last November. Check out my video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMZILbWqtyI





samily said:


> Here are pics of #20 for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to to right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to the left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming up the path:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks to all three of  you. I'm at double-digit number of days to my cruise and these pictures/video will help the time go by. I think I'll look at them once a week


----------



## karamart39

disneyholic family said:


> i just read through a website that has a series of screen shots to show you exactly how to do it.
> you first have to hit save and then you have to hit confirm.
> hopefully, i'll remember that when i'm all nervous trying to get the stuff i want!!



Would you mind posting a link to the website you used that showed the screen shots on how to reserve a cabana?  Thanks so much!


----------



## disneyholic family

karamart39 said:


> Would you mind posting a link to the website you used that showed the screen shots on how to reserve a cabana?  Thanks so much!



oh no - i closed the tab when i finished...
i'm going to go look for it now...


----------



## disneyholic family

karamart39 said:


> Would you mind posting a link to the website you used that showed the screen shots on how to reserve a cabana?  Thanks so much!



i can't find it.....maybe the link is somewhere in this long thread?

i've tried looking through my history and tried searching for it, but i can't find it..
i'm so sorry!!


----------



## MAbney

We have a cruise booked on Sept 9 on Disney Dream. Wanted to book a Cabana and all are SOLD OUT. Any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

MAbney said:


> We have a cruise booked on Sept 9 on Disney Dream. Wanted to book a Cabana and all are SOLD OUT. Any suggestions. Thanks!



Keep checking online.  Sometimes people book them and then cancel (particulary at the paid in full date).  Also, I believe, once onboard you can ask to be placed on the waitlist for cancellations.


----------



## SonicGuy

We are sailing 15 January 2013 in a 1 bedroom suite (concierge ). Any idea when I can book a cabana and if I should have a decent shot a getting one?

Thanks


----------



## PrincessShmoo

SonicGuy said:


> We are sailing 15 January 2013 in a 1 bedroom suite (concierge ). Any idea when I can book a cabana and if I should have a decent shot a getting one?
> 
> Thanks



Concierge booking window opens 120 days out (as long as you are paid in full).


----------



## Bear3412

SonicGuy said:


> We are sailing 15 January 2013 in a 1 bedroom suite (concierge ). Any idea when I can book a cabana and if I should have a decent shot a getting one?
> 
> Thanks



I'll add you need to be at the computer at midnight eastern to book one when your window opens. (DCL time)  And if they say your window opens on Tuesday, it's Monday night at 12:00:10 is when you need to log in.  They fly off the shelves quickly reports indicate.  Learn the process.  Use Firefox browser.  I heard they can disappear in 5 minutes.  Sometimes it takes days.  I feel in January inventory will be slower to sell, but you never know.  IMHO if you follow this info you have a 98% chance of booking a cabana on the family beach.  I'll add it's more difficult to secure one on the adult beach due to limited availability.  Concierge and platinums have the same 120 window.  Good luck.


----------



## outahere

SonicGuy said:


> We are sailing 15 January 2013 in a 1 bedroom suite (concierge ). Any idea when I can book a cabana and if I should have a decent shot a getting one?
> 
> Thanks



You can log into the DCL web site and check your reservation.  It will tell you how many days before you can book cabanas/excursions.  You must be paid in full, so you might want to pay off any balance a couple of days prior to that date.  It looks like around Sept. 17 would be your 120 day mark.  If you want to get one on the family beach, they do go quickly, so as others have suggested, I would suggest being online at midnight.  Make sure you clear all your browser cookies before you log in.   If you don't get one on the first try, keep checking at least once a day because people do cancel.


----------



## MouseinMelbourne

PrincessShmoo said:


> Keep checking online.  Sometimes people book them and then cancel (particulary at the paid in full date).  Also, I believe, once onboard you can ask to be placed on the waitlist for cancellations.



For those of you who find the cabanas booked up - don't give up hope!  I was up at midnight and they were all gone too.  I set a reminder on my calendar for the 75 days preceding the cruise to *check every day*.  I was starting to give up hope, but about 13 days before the cruise - Bang! Cabana #5 opened up.  We had an incredible time.  I doubt we'll cruise again without trying (very hard) to get another cabana.  Completely changes the experience.  As a side note - my DD has food allergies and the dining staff made her safe food and _delivered_ it to our cabana!  That luxury alone was soooooo worth it!


----------



## cjnix29

MouseinMelbourne said:


> For those of you who find the cabanas booked up - don't give up hope!  I was up at midnight and they were all gone too.  I set a reminder on my calendar for the 75 days preceding the cruise to *check every day*.  I was starting to give up hope, but about 13 days before the cruise - Bang! Cabana #5 opened up.  We had an incredible time.  I doubt we'll cruise again without trying (very hard) to get another cabana.  Completely changes the experience.  As a side note - my DD has food allergies and the dining staff made her safe food and _delivered_ it to our cabana!  That luxury alone was soooooo worth it!



This is what I keep hoping for. I must check about 8 times a day!!!


----------



## gometros

samily said:


> Here are pics of #20 for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to to right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to the left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming up the path:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



I finally got to view these (photobucket is blocked at work), thanks so much.  Those loungers look so comfortable. I'm going to have trouble deciding between that and the hammock!


----------



## rosermama

I will admit I didnt read all 148 pages but I have a question about the golf carts.  We are hoping to get a cabana next year on our cruise we have an elderly person with us which is why the cabana otherwise we are happy on the beach.  
If he needs assiatance to get to the cabannas how would this work?  

Thanks


----------



## disneyholic family

rosermama said:


> I will admit I didnt read all 148 pages but I have a question about the golf carts.  We are hoping to get a cabana next year on our cruise we have an elderly person with us which is why the cabana otherwise we are happy on the beach.
> If he needs assiatance to get to the cabannas how would this work?
> 
> Thanks



for a family beach cabana: when you get off the ship, you take the tram to the second stop.  The check in for the family beach cabanas is right there at the second stop.  when you sign in, they'll take you by golf cart to your cabana (though you can also walk it as the cabanas are very nearby).


----------



## ohboyx3

Ok... So someone enlighten me.... I'm confused! This will be our first time cruising.  We have a family of five and are booked for the October 7th dream... Since we haven't cruise before I can not to online check in until July 24th. We are already at the 95 day mark. I'm guessing because we are not returning cruisers there is probably 0 chance that we could get a cabana... Correct? Seeing as people are able to book at the 120 day mark? If that's the case.. That stinks! I knew it would be hared to get one to begin with, but now I feel as though I have no chance!


----------



## disneyholic family

ohboyx3 said:


> Ok... So someone enlighten me.... I'm confused! This will be our first time cruising.  We have a family of five and are booked for the October 7th dream... Since we haven't cruise before I can not to online check in until July 24th. We are already at the 95 day mark. I'm guessing because we are not returning cruisers there is probably 0 chance that we could get a cabana... Correct? Seeing as people are able to book at the 120 day mark? If that's the case.. That stinks! I knew it would be hared to get one to begin with, but now I feel as though I have no chance!



no i don't think that there's zero chance....
it's possible that when you get to your window that all the cabanas will be booked up, but people do cancel.  So if there aren't any when your booking window opens, you should keep checking back every day to see if anything opens up.
and when you board the ship, you should also sign up on the waiting list as people also cancel at the last minute.


----------



## Bear3412

ohboyx3 said:


> ....... there is probably 0 chance that we could get a cabana... Correct?.....



You are correct, however keep checking back, people cancel.  Also ask to be put on waitlist on board, they hold two back.  Go to your cruise meet and make friends with those concierge folks who probably got one and offer to split the cost with them.  Just a thought.


----------



## disneyholic family

Bear3412 said:


> You are correct, however keep checking back, people cancel.  Also ask to be put on waitlist on board, they hold two back.  Go to your cruise meet and make friends with those concierge folks who probably got one and offer to split the cost with them.  Just a thought.



yeah, but some of us don't share too well!    (that would be me)


----------



## Audreyrub

We just got back from the 8 nt Bahamas cruise out of NYC. Our day at CC was mostly rained out. We spent no more than 90 min there in the morning before the downpour, went back to the ship after waiting for the monsoon to stop, then after lunch returned to CC for another hour, only for the rain to start again. Nearly all of the excursions were cancelled that day as well due to the weather and lunch wound up being abbreviated on CC. I kept thinking about all the people that paid $$$ for their cabanas only to be rained out like that. At least they had the cabana to take cover in while it poured, but it seemed like a big financial risk to take only to experience bad weather. So just keep this in mind that if your CC day gets rained out........you are out the high cost of the cabana. Just something to consider....


----------



## disneyholic family

Audreyrub said:


> We just got back from the 8 nt Bahamas cruise out of NYC. Our day at CC was mostly rained out. We spent no more than 90 min there in the morning before the downpour, went back to the ship after waiting for the monsoon to stop, then after lunch returned to CC for another hour, only for the rain to start again. Nearly all of the excursions were cancelled that day as well due to the weather and lunch wound up being abbreviated on CC. I kept thinking about all the people that paid $$$ for their cabanas only to be rained out like that. At least they had the cabana to take cover in while it poured, but it seemed like a big financial risk to take only to experience bad weather. So just keep this in mind that if your CC day gets rained out........you are out the high cost of the cabana. Just something to consider....



i was wondering about that - does disney make any sort of adjustments to the price if the day is mostly rained out?


----------



## DreamGirl90

disneyholic family said:


> i was wondering about that - does disney make any sort of adjustments to the price if the day is mostly rained out?


There are no refunds if the ship is able to dock. The only "adjustment" I could imagine would be in the event that the weather got so severe after docking that they might need to evacuate the island early. In that case, maybe they'd give a prorated partial refund. Otherwise, no way.


----------



## Tami0220

I thought I read some where there was a partial refund for bad weather?


----------



## DreamGirl90

Tami0220 said:


> I thought I read some where there was a partial refund for bad weather?


I have not heard that to be the case. It could rain all day and no refund. If they ever did, it would certainly be the exception and not the rule. But IF there is severe lightning that would endanger guests and they find it necessary to order them to return to the ship for their own safety, THEN they would be likely to credit a partial refund, depending on how much time was left. If the ship docks at CC and they do not force you to leave the island early, don't _expect_  any refund for weather. If the ship is unable to dock, obviously you will not be charged for a cabana.


----------



## princssdisnygina

Tami0220 said:


> I thought I read some where there was a partial refund for bad weather?



I have had a cabana during rain and there was no refund.  I have also had one when it was only like 65 degrees, therefore too chilly to really be outside, and no refund.  They will ONLY refund if they can't dock or if they ask you to leave the beach for safety reasons.  If you think the weather isn't going to be in your favor I suggest you cancel.


----------



## baddog576

I tried to search for my answer but didnt see it.  I was able to book FB cabana #3 for our upcoming cruise. We are a large party and I was envisioning just the moms and dads being registered to the cabana since the kids will want to be on the beach all day. This way the parents can take turns getting out of the sun.  Is the beach in front of the cabanas roped off so the kids can't be there unless registered or will they be able to go there, just not up to the cabana?  Or will they need to stay over towards pelican plunge? How far is that?  

Also, do babies (6 months) count as one of the guests?

Thanks!

I'm so excited I was able to snag a cabana since I'm just a silver cc member.


----------



## ppiew

Yes infants do count -both for the cost and for the # of people allowed in the cabana.  And yes, the area is separated from the main beach so not only would you be unable to keep an eye on your kids,they would not be permitted to come down the beach to your cabana.  All cabana folks are issued bracelets so they are identified by who should be there and who shouldn't.  I have seen CM's ask some to leave the cabana area as they have no bracelets.


----------



## princssdisnygina

baddog576 said:


> I tried to search for my answer but didnt see it.  I was able to book FB cabana #3 for our upcoming cruise. We are a large party and I was envisioning just the moms and dads being registered to the cabana since the kids will want to be on the beach all day. This way the parents can take turns getting out of the sun.  Is the beach in front of the cabanas roped off so the kids can't be there unless registered or will they be able to go there, just not up to the cabana?  Or will they need to stay over towards pelican plunge? How far is that?
> 
> Also, do babies (6 months) count as one of the guests?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I'm so excited I was able to snag a cabana since I'm just a silver cc member.



Anyone who will be using the cabana will be counted.  You can't have tons of people in and out as they have to wear wristbands. The beach is for cabana guests only.  If you have more than the allowed number of guests, no matter when and how it will be used, you will have to get a second cabana.  You won't be able to take turns. And babies count as 1 person, no matter the age.


----------



## Chiasgirl

baddog576 said:


> Also, do babies (6 months) count as one of the guests?



We had a 6 month old with us on our last cruise.  She counted towards the 10 people max but there was no charge for her.  We were told that they do not charge for children < 3 years old.  This was on the Magic in February.


----------



## ppiew

easy way to confirm - cl DCL and ask them.  I am sure you would  get the  'straight scoop"...  the reason I said that infants would be charged,  was that a 2 yr old (a year ago on the DREAM) was charged.  Could be that has changed.  6 months seems awfully young to be charged $50


----------



## princssdisnygina

ppiew said:


> easy way to confirm - cl DCL and ask them.  I am sure you would  get the  'straight scoop"...  the reason I said that infants would be charged,  was that a 2 yr old (a year ago on the DREAM) was charged.  Could be that has changed.  6 months seems awfully young to be charged $50



I believe its 2+ that is charged. Anything under 2 is not, but they are still counted as part of the 10.


----------



## ppiew

You mean that if the 10 includes an under 2 child then the cost would be $450 and not $500?  First i heard of that one.


----------



## jilljill

ppiew said:


> You mean that if the 10 includes an under 2 child then the cost would be $450 and not $500?  First i heard of that one.



The cost of the cabana is $499 for up to the first 6 people.  If you have 8 and that includes an infant your charge would be $549 - the initial $499 plus 1 add'l person that is over the age of 2.  No one has said DCL will deduct the $50 charge if the up to 6 people count includes an infant.

If you have 10 people over age 2 then your total cost would be $649 not $499.  DCL charges $50/person over the included 6 people.  This is for the Family Beach cabanas.


----------



## princssdisnygina

jilljill said:


> The cost of the cabana is $499 for up to the first 6 people.  If you have 8 and that includes an infant your charge would be $549 - the initial $499 plus 1 add'l person that is over the age of 2.  No one has said DCL will deduct the $50 charge if the up to 6 people count includes an infant.
> 
> If you have 10 people over age 2 then your total cost would be $649 not $499.  DCL charges $50/person over the included 6 people.  This is for the Family Beach cabanas.



Exactly... the price is AT LEAST $499 on the FB no matter who is in it.  The extra people charges come after.


----------



## concept5123

with all the cabana hype i wnt to book mine today for sep 23 and they are all sold out! so does anyone know if there is a wait list for the cabanas i could get on?


----------



## MacII

Anyone have any photos of Cabana #6 they are willing to share?


----------



## Bear3412

MacII said:


> Anyone have any photos of Cabana #6 they are willing to share?




http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2936532&page=16


----------



## onecoolpilot

Are all of the cabanas the same? I know they're in different locations, closer or farther away from this or that, but as for the size and amenities, aren't they all the same?


----------



## ededmd

onecoolpilot said:


> Are all of the cabanas the same? I know they're in different locations, closer or farther away from this or that, but as for the size and amenities, aren't they all the same?



yes.
except the FB#1 which is HA and therefore just slightly different IIRC.


----------



## Reto

onecoolpilot said:


> Are all of the cabanas the same?



The cabanas on the Family Beach also provide some sand toys while the ones on Serenity Bay do not for obvious reasons.


----------



## gometros

Reto said:


> The cabanas on the Family Beach also provide some sand toys while the ones on Serenity Bay do not for obvious reasons.



Why? Some of us adults are just big kids. I want to play in the sand too


----------



## sweetpee_1993

I hope I don't get flogged for asking what I'm sure are repetitive questions but  A.) this thread is really long, & B.) I *did* try using the search tool but didn't readily turn up the info I'm looking for.  

The hubby surprised me over the weekend with a phone call from Mickey telling me we'd be going on a little 3-day Dream cruise in September without our boys to celebrate our anniversary.  He told me it was all booked and paid-in-full so I could loggin and go nuts with whatever I wanted to do.  I went straight to our CC day and snapped up SB Cabana #19 (since it's our 19th anniversary).  Just like any crazy planner if there's something I've not done before I obsess over knowing everything about it.  That said, what exactly is the procedure for checking-in/getting-to our cabana in the morning?  Correct me if I'm wrong.  I *think* I understand it to be:  get off the ship, hop the tram all the way out to Pelican Point stop, go to the cabana check-in, and someone will take us to the cabana in a golf cart?  Where exactly is the cabana check-in?  Is it relatively near the bike rental place & the start/end of the 5k?  I know where those spots are!    Next, there should be some sort of menu card thing in our cabana so if we want to order additional-charge drinky-drinks we can, correct?  And to order this or ask for anything else we might need assistance with there's a call button thing in the cabana, right?  Would you say these cabanas are far from the restrooms, food, & bar?  We had our teen boys about on our 2 previous trips to CC so we only walked out to the adult beach once just to see it.  I know the bar, food, & restrooms are all lumped there pretty close.  Just trying to get the feel for this.  Oh!  And if we should require additional service from the cabana staff during our day I know we should tip.  Is there a point where this can be done with our KttW cards or should we bring some cash to leave in the cabana when we depart for the day?  

I'm really excited about the cabana.  People think I'm nuts but I'm really not a huge beachy-girl...mostly because of the sand that you can't seem to escape so just having somewhere that is semi-sand-free to relax will be like heaven.  I really do want to enjoy the beach so I think this might be my bestest shot.  LOL!  

TIA, y'all!


----------



## princssdisnygina

sweetpee_1993 said:


> I hope I don't get flogged for asking what I'm sure are repetitive questions but  A.) this thread is really long, & B.) I *did* try using the search tool but didn't readily turn up the info I'm looking for.
> 
> The hubby surprised me over the weekend with a phone call from Mickey telling me we'd be going on a little 3-day Dream cruise in September without our boys to celebrate our anniversary.  He told me it was all booked and paid-in-full so I could loggin and go nuts with whatever I wanted to do.  I went straight to our CC day and snapped up SB Cabana #19 (since it's our 19th anniversary).  Just like any crazy planner if there's something I've not done before I obsess over knowing everything about it.  That said, what exactly is the procedure for checking-in/getting-to our cabana in the morning?  Correct me if I'm wrong.  I *think* I understand it to be:  get off the ship, hop the tram all the way out to Pelican Point stop, go to the cabana check-in, and someone will take us to the cabana in a golf cart?  Where exactly is the cabana check-in?  Is it relatively near the bike rental place & the start/end of the 5k?  I know where those spots are!    Next, there should be some sort of menu card thing in our cabana so if we want to order additional-charge drinky-drinks we can, correct?  And to order this or ask for anything else we might need assistance with there's a call button thing in the cabana, right?  Would you say these cabanas are far from the restrooms, food, & bar?  We had our teen boys about on our 2 previous trips to CC so we only walked out to the adult beach once just to see it.  I know the bar, food, & restrooms are all lumped there pretty close.  Just trying to get the feel for this.  Oh!  And if we should require additional service from the cabana staff during our day I know we should tip.  Is there a point where this can be done with our KttW cards or should we bring some cash to leave in the cabana when we depart for the day?
> 
> I'm really excited about the cabana.  People think I'm nuts but I'm really not a huge beachy-girl...mostly because of the sand that you can't seem to escape so just having somewhere that is semi-sand-free to relax will be like heaven.  I really do want to enjoy the beach so I think this might be my bestest shot.  LOL!
> 
> TIA, y'all!



You are actually on Serenity Bay so you would have to take the tram over to SB and there is a check-in right there as you get off the tram.  They will deliver wristbands to your room the night before so you will be set to go! 

There is a call button in the cabana but there wasn't a drink menu.  However, the concierge had a bar server come to our cabana with a menu, took our orders and came back with our drinks. 

The cabanas are not far at all from the restrooms or Cookies.  You can always have the golf cart come and get you but honestly, it would be quicker to walk! 

We always pay cash because we never had the option to present our KTTW to the concierge for anything since the cabana is charged to the room. And don't leave it in the cabana... we always just give it to him when we leave for the day.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

princssdisnygina said:


> And don't leave it in the cabana... we always just give it to him when we leave for the day.



Ut oh.  Why don't leave the tip in the cabana?  When we left our first cabana (on the family beach) our kids wrote out "Thank U" with towels on the couch and we left the tip with it.  Are you saying our cabana boy may not have gotten it?


----------



## cjnix29

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Ut oh.  Why don't leave the tip in the cabana?  When we left our first cabana (on the family beach) our kids wrote out "Thank U" with towels on the couch and we left the tip with it.  Are you saying our cabana boy may not have gotten it?



oh...you said "Cabana Boy"...I want one of those! Someone please cancel on my cruise!!!


----------



## princssdisnygina

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Ut oh.  Why don't leave the tip in the cabana?  When we left our first cabana (on the family beach) our kids wrote out "Thank U" with towels on the couch and we left the tip with it.  Are you saying our cabana boy may not have gotten it?



Well with the breeze and things being cleaned up quickly I just don't trust that it got in his hand. Giving it directly to them assures they got it.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

princssdisnygina said:


> You are actually on Serenity Bay so you would have to take the tram over to SB and there is a check-in right there as you get off the tram.  They will deliver wristbands to your room the night before so you will be set to go!
> 
> There is a call button in the cabana but there wasn't a drink menu.  However, the concierge had a bar server come to our cabana with a menu, took our orders and came back with our drinks.
> 
> The cabanas are not far at all from the restrooms or Cookies.  You can always have the golf cart come and get you but honestly, it would be quicker to walk!
> 
> We always pay cash because we never had the option to present our KTTW to the concierge for anything since the cabana is charged to the room. And don't leave it in the cabana... we always just give it to him when we leave for the day.



Thank you!!!    So we wear our wristbands then proceed to SB via the trams (switch to the smaller tram @ the Pelican Point stop).  Once we make it to SB we "sign-in" at the little spot right there that has the bicycles, right?  




Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Ut oh.  Why don't leave the tip in the cabana?  When we left our first cabana (on the family beach) our kids wrote out "Thank U" with towels on the couch and we left the tip with it.  Are you saying our cabana boy may not have gotten it?



I like the "thank u" in towels!  That's adorable!  




princssdisnygina said:


> Well with the breeze and things being cleaned up quickly I just don't trust that it got in his hand. Giving it directly to them assures they got it.



I'll bring a pre-written thank you card to put the $$ in and hand it off in person.  Good thinking!  I do like to be prepared!


----------



## kathi

When we had a cabana on our cruise last November, we were staying in concierge.  Our cabana host was also our concierge host, so we just added the cabana tip to what we were giving her for concierge and she got it on the last day.

Something to consider if you are staying concierge and have the same host.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

princssdisnygina said:


> Well with the breeze and things being cleaned up quickly I just don't trust that it got in his hand. Giving it directly to them assures they got it.



Ohhhh, got it!  The kids put the tip on a plate with I think a soda sitting on it, cuz it was windy that day!  Hopefully he did get it!


----------



## princssdisnygina

sweetpee_1993 said:


> Thank you!!!    So we wear our wristbands then proceed to SB via the trams (switch to the smaller tram @ the Pelican Point stop).  Once we make it to SB we "sign-in" at the little spot right there that has the bicycles, right?



Yes to both!


----------



## MouseGrandma

What is a suggested tip on SB cabana to your cabin if you are two people and are driven to get lunch maybe and otherwise tip the drink host separately when he/she delivers drinks?


----------



## princssdisnygina

MouseGrandma said:


> What is a suggested tip on SB cabana to your cabin if you are two people and are driven to get lunch maybe and otherwise tip the drink host separately when he/she delivers drinks?



Not sure what you are asking here? We tipped our concierge $40 for the day and there was just two of us.  I think this is completely up to you.

And yes... we tipped the bar server separately.


----------



## dizzi

Maybe you want to wait on deciding how muc to tip as to how good the service is?

We ended up ordering one drink as it took a hour and half to get back to us.

I did not feel compelled to leave  a tip


----------



## Bear3412

kathi said:


> When we had a cabana on our cruise last November, we were staying in concierge.  Our cabana host was also our concierge host, so we just added the cabana tip to what we were giving her for concierge and she got it on the last day.
> 
> Something to consider if you are staying concierge and have the same host.



Could you expand on this please.  My understanding on Dream class ships is you have 3 concierge on board helping everyone.  When you tip "the concierge" you are tipping all of them/they pool tips, is this correct.
Point being if you had PJ for instance as a cabana host and you tipped more on board in pool then he gets less $.
Point is if you have great service from cabana host shouldn't you tip directly, so that individual could keep the whole tip? Or do they pool the tips for cabana service also, just like on board?

Does that make sense?  Recap;

Pool tips on board?
Pool tips on CC?
Tip direct, CC host keeps more?

TIA


----------



## kathi

Yes makes sense for Dream class ship.  We were on the Magic.  So only one concierge host for our cabin.   Good to point out the differences for Magic/Wonder vs. Dream/Fantasy.





Bear3412 said:


> Could you expand on this please.  My understanding on Dream class ships is you have 3 concierge on board helping everyone.  When you tip "the concierge" you are tipping all of them/they pool tips, is this correct.
> Point being if you had PJ for instance as a cabana host and you tipped more on board in pool then he gets less $.
> Point is if you have great service from cabana host shouldn't you tip directly, so that individual could keep the whole tip? Or do they pool the tips for cabana service also, just like on board?
> 
> Does that make sense?  Recap;
> 
> Pool tips on board?
> Pool tips on CC?
> Tip direct, CC host keeps more?
> 
> TIA


----------



## TLSnell1981

We had a cabana.. both days of our double dip. We had two cabana hosts (shared service) The third member of the team provided, more service in the lounge.  I was told, concierge tips are pooled. So, I tipped once (and hope this was okay).  They were all great!


----------



## Bear3412

TLSnell1981 said:


> .... I tipped once (and hope this was okay)......



I sure it was OK, especially if they do pool all tips on board and at CC, because it wouldn't matter either way.  
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## GBBTomorrow

...is it worth it?


----------



## Chim

If you have the means, yes. We had it both days of stops and well worth it, especially if you have 4 or more people, or little kids. Or like to nap like me.

It is pricey, but also think about the perks. Private beach area. The little cottage to relax in out of sun. You have your own showering area to rinse of sand. Hammock to nap in. Stocked fridge with sodas and Evian included (which they try to sell you as you leave the boat). Also snorkel gear. That might not seem like much, but at $25 bucks a person to rent, it adds up. Plus 1 hr bike rental. 

And how could I forget your own personal call button to have someone bring you fruity cocktails

For our next cruise I will be up again at midnight on port excursion booking day to snag one again.


----------



## BensDaddy

Chim said:
			
		

> If you have the means, yes. We had it both days of stops and well worth it, especially if you have 4 or more people, or little kids. Or like to nap like me.
> 
> It is pricey, but also think about the perks. Private beach area. The little cottage to relax in out of sun. You have your own showering area to rinse of sand. Hammock to nap in. Stocked fridge with sodas and Evian included (which they try to sell you as you leave the boat). Also snorkel gear. That might not seem like much, but at $25 bucks a person to rent, it adds up. Plus 1 hr bike rental.
> 
> And how could I forget your own personal call button to have someone bring you fruity cocktails
> 
> For our next cruise I will be up again at midnight on port excursion booking day to snag one again.



Hard to argue with that... You should write the travel brochure!


----------



## rosermama

Chim said:
			
		

> If you have the means, yes. We had it both days of stops and well worth it, especially if you have 4 or more people, or little kids. Or like to nap like me.
> 
> It is pricey, but also think about the perks. Private beach area. The little cottage to relax in out of sun. You have your own showering area to rinse of sand. Hammock to nap in. Stocked fridge with sodas and Evian included (which they try to sell you as you leave the boat). Also snorkel gear. That might not seem like much, but at $25 bucks a person to rent, it adds up. Plus 1 hr bike rental.
> 
> And how could I forget your own personal call button to have someone bring you fruity cocktails
> 
> For our next cruise I will be up again at midnight on port excursion booking day to snag one again.



Dont you get the floats also?  Thats $6 a piece that adds up 

Great place if you have an elder or a little kid with you who needs a break from the sun


----------



## Bear3412

rosermama said:


> Dont you get the floats also?



YES.  Float mats and tubes.


----------



## TLSnell1981

GBBTomorrow said:


> ...is it worth it?



IMO YES


----------



## Deb in IA

Chim said:


> If you have the means, yes. We had it both days of stops and well worth it, especially if you have 4 or more people, or little kids. Or like to nap like me.
> 
> It is pricey, but also think about the perks. *Private beach area. The little cottage to relax in out of sun. You have your own showering area to rinse of sand. Hammock to nap in. Stocked fridge with sodas and Evian included (which they try to sell you as you leave the boat). Also snorkel gear. That might not seem like much, but at $25 bucks a person to rent, it adds up. Plus 1 hr bike rental. *
> 
> And how could I forget your own personal call button to have someone bring you fruity cocktails
> 
> For our next cruise I will be up again at midnight on port excursion booking day to snag one again.



In addition:  
Beach toys if you are in the family cabanas
Locked safe
Sunscreen
Refrigerated washcloths - which our son used as ice packs, as he had just run the Castaway Cay 5K


----------



## RaglanRoad

We had cabana 19 when we stopped at Castaway Cay off the Dream last December (2011). We have been to Castaway Cay a few times but this is the first cabana we rented. Since it was just me and my mom this trip and no kids with us we decided to rent in Serenity Bay. It was so nice to have some place just quiet and more private. I loved the hammock, having a shower and I really liked the private transportation by the cabana host! 
We definitely agreed that we would do this again. Luckily it was warm enough to go out swimming since we were there in December so having the shower and floats was great. 

I am doing a blog on my December trip including the cruise. I am about to write up my post on my Cabana stay and add more photos but I thought I would share here also. 

You can see my post and all the photos here http://dis-n-that.blogspot.com when I finish it.

Cabana 19!!!





Great shot of cabana 19 from the beach side





picture with the loungers and inside shot





inside 





we also liked having the fridge inside. the cold wet towels were great when coming out of the salty ocean after a swim










a shot from the deck


----------



## YayDisney

Do they ever become available later? They are all sold out for my cruise in a couple of weeks of course, but do people ever cancel? When do they have to pay for them by? I could stalk the computer around that time!! Ha ha. But really?? Do people cancel?


----------



## traceyw

You never know!  I checked a week or so ago and there was a Serenity Bay one that had come available.  I have 2 kids so that doesn't work for us. If it were a family cabana I would have grabbed it!


----------



## sweetpee_1993

RaglanRoad said:


> We had cabana 19 when we stopped at Castaway Cay off the Dream last December (2011). We have been to Castaway Cay a few times but this is the first cabana we rented. Since it was just me and my mom this trip and no kids with us we decided to rent in Serenity Bay. It was so nice to have some place just quiet and more private. I loved the hammock, having a shower and I really liked the private transportation by the cabana host!
> We definitely agreed that we would do this again. Luckily it was warm enough to go out swimming since we were there in December so having the shower and floats was great.
> 
> I am doing a blog on my December trip including the cruise. I am about to write up my post on my Cabana stay and add more photos but I thought I would share here also.
> 
> You can see my post and all the photos here http://dis-n-that.blogspot.com when I finish it.
> 
> Cabana 19!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot of cabana 19 from the beach side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture with the loungers and inside shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we also liked having the fridge inside. the cold wet towels were great when coming out of the salty ocean after a swim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a shot from the deck



Thanks for posting this!  DH & I booked cabana #19 for our short 9/27 Dream getaway to celebrate our 19th anniversary!  Seemed fitting!


----------



## Bear3412

We are struggling with the cabana decision.  It seems so costly.  Yet I feel we would enjoy the experience.

We're not sure about committing to the cabana, as if anyone could, who is not platinum or concierge, irregardless of the hefty price tag.

I've heard there have been some complaints recently.  I'll try to recap.

It appears the wood is graying on the private deck, walls,  and structure. This diminishes the ambiance, and contributes to splitters.
The shingles were split in areas, creating vulnerability to weather.
The lush tropical vegetation that's filling in, prevents line of sight and communication between adjoining cabanas.
Even with Tram help, folks still had to walk 30 feet.
Sand was reported on the private beach chairs and loungers along the shore.
The umbrellas in several areas were not centered over the loungers.
Rust may have been spotted on the fridge that contains the chilled towels and fruit bowl.
Bird droppings were sighted in the mesh sun screen above the cushioned loungers.
The ceiling fan has only two speeds.
The piped in music can't be changed to your IPOD stream.
The hammocks may have had frayed lines in photo # 6 ?  
The lock set in photo #12 in thread 53774548 looked displaced and non functional.
The entrance sign displaying the cabana info was leaning and not vertical.
Paint/stain was peeling at the base of the entry door.
Host failed to show in 5 whole minutes after THE BUTTON was pushed.
The palm tree blocked the view of the ship.
Water pressure in the outdoor shower was to high.
The float mats and tubes had sand on them.
The soft plush towels provided failed to clean sunglasses well.
The sun screen is only offered in two SPF's.
The Evian water misters were too cold. 
The included sand toys looked used.
Some reported having to travel 1000 feet to get snorkel gear.
No bathroom in the hut.
Bathroom was 200 feet away.
No one reported a lage plasma or LCD screen.

I'm not sure I could commit, at this price level, with all these oversights in maintenance, design, and service.  With these issues, would anyone book?  It's amazing DCL reserves any of these huts.  Why are they so popular considering all the flaws involved?

Did I get you?    This is a counter post, which I feel is warranted.
This post is implied humor,  to offset all the serious cabana discussions.  Just  trying to put the details into perspective.  

For the newbies ignore my text as it is fiction. Like  April Fools in July.

TO RECAP THIS POST IS A JOKE


----------



## rosermama

Thats funny you put a lot of thought into that post I wish I had that kind of skill.

Good job


----------



## YayDisney

Gotta say though, for $500, I am truly surprised they dont have private bathrooms. Seems basic


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Bear3412 said:


> We are struggling with the cabana decision.  It seems so costly.  Yet I feel we would enjoy the experience.
> 
> We're not sure about committing to the cabana, as if anyone could, who is not platinum or concierge, irregardless of the hefty price tag.
> 
> I've heard there have been some complaints recently.  I'll try to recap.
> 
> It appears the wood is graying on the private deck, walls,  and structure. This diminishes the ambiance, and contributes to splitters.
> The shingles were split in areas, creating vulnerability to weather.
> The lush tropical vegetation that's filling in, prevents line of sight and communication between adjoining cabanas.
> Even with Tram help, folks still had to walk 30 feet.
> Sand was reported on the private beach chairs and loungers along the shore.
> The umbrellas in several areas were not centered over the loungers.
> Rust may have been spotted on the fridge that contains the chilled towels and fruit bowl.
> Bird droppings were sighted in the mesh sun screen above the cushioned loungers.
> The ceiling fan has only two speeds.
> The piped in music can't be changed to your IPOD stream.
> The hammocks may have had frayed lines in photo # 6 ?
> The lock set in photo #12 in thread 53774548 looked displaced and non functional.
> The entrance sign displaying the cabana info was leaning and not vertical.
> Paint/stain was peeling at the base of the entry door.
> Host failed to show in 5 whole minutes after THE BUTTON was pushed.
> The palm tree blocked the view of the ship.
> Water pressure in the outdoor shower was to high.
> The float mats and tubes had sand on them.
> The soft plush towels provided failed to clean sunglasses well.
> The sun screen is only offered in two SPF's.
> The Evian water misters were too cold.
> The included sand toys looked used.
> Some reported having to travel 1000 feet to get snorkel gear.
> No bathroom in the hut.
> Bathroom was 200 feet away.
> No one reported a lage plasma or LCD screen.
> 
> I'm not sure I could commit, at this price level, with all these oversights in maintenance, design, and service.  With these issues, would anyone book?  It's amazing DCL reserves any of these huts.  Why are they so popular considering all the flaws involved?
> 
> Did I get you?    This is a counter post, which I feel is warranted.
> This post is implied humor,  to offset all the serious cabana discussions.  Just  trying to put the details into perspective.
> 
> For the newbies ignore my text as it is fiction. Like  April Fools in July.
> 
> TO RECAP THIS POST IS A JOKE



Actually, your post is spot on - the only thing you left out was other cruisers ignoring the signs and staking claim to your private hammock.  The cabanas have so many issues as of late I'm surprised anyone is even booking them anymore.  They're really not worth the money.


----------



## johnlatte

Bear3412 said:


> TO RECAP THIS POST IS A JOKE



This was the BEST post I have read on this board EVER.   If this doesn't  totally sum up what some of the pixie-dusters are thinking and posting here on this board nothing ever will.  I did something like this on the Tervis cup thread, but nothing nearly as good as this.  Great Job!!!


----------



## sweetpee_1993

Bear3412 said:


> TO RECAP THIS POST IS A JOKE





I got to:  Even with Tram help, folks still had to walk 30 feet. before I caught onto the humor.  Good stuff.  Glad I've got our cabana booked for our upcoming 9/27 3-night Dream.  It's gonna be awesome!  I'm sure at least once that day I'll think of this post and


----------



## rosermama

Wendy&Grumpy said:
			
		

> Actually, your post is spot on - the only thing you left out was other cruisers ignoring the signs and staking claim to your private hammock.  The cabanas have so many issues as of late I'm surprised anyone is even booking them anymore.  They're really not worth the money.



I can understand some wear on them but since they cost so.much you think DCL would make repairs or fix them up between ships and right before a ship comes in.  I also agree that I never would have thought any of this was possible and that if I paid for the Cabana it would be perfect all pixie dust. It jut reminds me of the reality of having a structre on a tropical ispand


----------



## rosermama

rosermama said:
			
		

> I can understand some wear on them but since they cost so.much you think DCL would make repairs or fix them up between ships and right before a ship comes in.  I also agree that I never would have thought any of this was possible and that if I paid for the Cabana it would be perfect all pixie dust. It jut reminds me of the reality of having a structre on a tropical ispand



I meant island I was typing on my phone


----------



## Chim

Bear3412 said:


> Water pressure in the outdoor shower was to high.



And too cold! Look at my son! That is not him having fun, it is physical anguish! I should sue for his undoubted mental troubles he will have rest of his life!







Bear3412 said:


> TO RECAP THIS POST IS A JOKE



Well played.....+1 for the win


----------



## Chim

Deb in IA said:


> In addition:
> Beach toys if you are in the family cabanas
> Locked safe
> Sunscreen
> Refrigerated washcloths - which our son used as ice packs, as he had just run the Castaway Cay 5K



I forgot all about these and the tubes/floats! What a deal! 

Did I mention how nice it was to have blocked, private beaches.


----------



## Deb in IA

YayDisney said:


> *Do they ever become available later?* They are all sold out for my cruise in a couple of weeks of course, but *do people ever cancel? *When do they have to pay for them by? I could stalk the computer around that time!! Ha ha. But really?? Do people cancel?



YES!!!  I can attest to that!  

We were originally booked for an adult cabana last year, because all the family ones were booked when my window (a lowly silver) opened.  That meant our 17 year old son would be on his own that day, but we really wanted a cabana, so we booked the adult one.  

Well, on the first night on the Dream, we got a call from Concierge Services.  A family that had a family cabana somehow "did not make it on the ship" and their cabana was open, and they were calling us to see if we wanted to switch.  Of course we did, and it was great!


----------



## Chim

Deb in IA said:


> YES!!!  I can attest to that!
> 
> 
> Well, on the first night on the Dream, we got a call from Concierge Services.  A family that had a family cabana somehow "did not make it on the ship" and their cabana was open, and they were calling us to see if we wanted to switch.  Of course we did, and it was great!



We had the same exact thing happen to us. Our response...."Duh. Yes."


----------



## YayDisney

Chim said:


> We had the same exact thing happen to us. Our response...."Duh. Yes."



awesome! how did concierge know you wanted one? Is there a waiting list I can get on?  should I just tell them when we get on board?


----------



## Chim

YayDisney said:


> awesome! how did concierge know you wanted one? Is there a waiting list I can get on?  should I just tell them when we get on board?



I am sure you could give them a heads up, but honestly we are just awesome people. I know that sounds egotistical, but I mean we were nice and treated them with respect. Having family and friends in service industries, we know how to NOT treat these people (Never treat them like you are better than them).

On day 1 we were interacting with them, treating them like people instead of servants. We were joking around and having fun with them. And always thanking them for all they do. This will get you far with them.


----------



## gometros

sweetpee_1993 said:


> I got to:  Even with Tram help, folks still had to walk 30 feet. before I caught onto the humor.  Good stuff.  Glad I've got our cabana booked for our upcoming 9/27 3-night Dream.  It's gonna be awesome!  I'm sure at least once that day I'll think of this post and



Same here. I started reading the post, then checked the post count. Almost believed it until I got to that 30 feet remark. The clincher  was waiting 5 whole minutes for a host to appear.


----------



## DVC Jen

RaglanRoad said:


> We had cabana 19 when we stopped at Castaway Cay off the Dream last December (2011). We have been to Castaway Cay a few times but this is the first cabana we rented. Since it was just me and my mom this trip and no kids with us we decided to rent in Serenity Bay. It was so nice to have some place just quiet and more private. I loved the hammock, having a shower and I really liked the private transportation by the cabana host!
> We definitely agreed that we would do this again. Luckily it was warm enough to go out swimming since we were there in December so having the shower and floats was great.
> 
> I am doing a blog on my December trip including the cruise. I am about to write up my post on my Cabana stay and add more photos but I thought I would share here also.
> 
> You can see my post and all the photos here http://dis-n-that.blogspot.com when I finish it.
> 
> Cabana 19!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot of cabana 19 from the beach side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture with the loungers and inside shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we also liked having the fridge inside. the cold wet towels were great when coming out of the salty ocean after a swim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a shot from the deck



We had that same cabana in May on our May 18th Magic sailing.  LOVED IT!  Worth every single penny!


----------



## disneyholic family

Bear3412 said:
			
		

> We are struggling with the cabana decision.  It seems so costly.  Yet I feel we would enjoy the experience.
> 
> We're not sure about committing to the cabana, as if anyone could, who is not platinum or concierge, irregardless of the hefty price tag.
> 
> I've heard there have been some complaints recently.  I'll try to recap.
> 
> It appears the wood is graying on the private deck, walls,  and structure. This diminishes the ambiance, and contributes to splitters.
> The shingles were split in areas, creating vulnerability to weather.
> The lush tropical vegetation that's filling in, prevents line of sight and communication between adjoining cabanas.
> Even with Tram help, folks still had to walk 30 feet.
> Sand was reported on the private beach chairs and loungers along the shore.
> The umbrellas in several areas were not centered over the loungers.
> Rust may have been spotted on the fridge that contains the chilled towels and fruit bowl.
> Bird droppings were sighted in the mesh sun screen above the cushioned loungers.
> The ceiling fan has only two speeds.
> The piped in music can't be changed to your IPOD stream.
> The hammocks may have had frayed lines in photo # 6 ?
> The lock set in photo #12 in thread 53774548 looked displaced and non functional.
> The entrance sign displaying the cabana info was leaning and not vertical.
> Paint/stain was peeling at the base of the entry door.
> Host failed to show in 5 whole minutes after THE BUTTON was pushed.
> The palm tree blocked the view of the ship.
> Water pressure in the outdoor shower was to high.
> The float mats and tubes had sand on them.
> The soft plush towels provided failed to clean sunglasses well.
> The sun screen is only offered in two SPF's.
> The Evian water misters were too cold.
> The included sand toys looked used.
> Some reported having to travel 1000 feet to get snorkel gear.
> No bathroom in the hut.
> Bathroom was 200 feet away.
> No one reported a lage plasma or LCD screen.
> 
> I'm not sure I could commit, at this price level, with all these oversights in maintenance, design, and service.  With these issues, would anyone book?  It's amazing DCL reserves any of these huts.  Why are they so popular considering all the flaws involved?
> 
> Did I get you?    This is a counter post, which I feel is warranted.
> This post is implied humor,  to offset all the serious cabana discussions.  Just  trying to put the details into perspective.
> 
> For the newbies ignore my text as it is fiction. Like  April Fools in July.
> 
> TO RECAP THIS POST IS A JOKE



You had me until the flat screen 
You don't want to know what I said in response to the sandy floats and sunglass unfriendly towels!!!!!

Foolish of me - it was your post after all!! I should have known!!

Good one

I have to say I'm worried what you're going to post on April 1st!!


----------



## SuzanneSLO

Are the wristbands for the SB cabanas and the FB cabanas the same?

We are a party of 11 (9 adults, 2 kids) and will need 2 cabanas.  If one ends up on SB and the other is on FB, can we use the wristbands to visit back and forth? -- Suzanne


----------



## disneyholic family

SuzanneSLO said:


> Are the wristbands for the SB cabanas and the FB cabanas the same?
> 
> We are a party of 11 (9 adults, 2 kids) and will need 2 cabanas.  If one ends up on SB and the other is on FB, can we use the wristbands to visit back and forth? -- Suzanne



would you really want to do that?  serenity bay and the family beach are pretty far away from each other requiring a tram ride to get from one to the other..


----------



## SuzanneSLO

disneyholic family said:


> would you really want to do that?  serenity bay and the family beach are pretty far away from each other requiring a tram ride to get from one to the other..



I agree that it would not be ideal.  If it is the only option because we can't get 2 on the FB, then it's better than telling one member of our group that they can't join us at all. -- Suzanne


----------



## disneyholic family

SuzanneSLO said:


> I agree that it would not be ideal.  If it is the only option because we can't get 2 on the FB, then it's better than telling one member of our group that they can't join us at all. -- Suzanne



does your booking window open at 120 days? 
if not, this entire discussion may be academic.

when my booking window opened (at 120 days), the SB cabanas were completely booked within one minute after the window opened..
the family cabanas were only half booked by the 120 day people..
i haven't looked at it since to see if the rest were booked at 105 days..


----------



## RaglanRoad

I finally finished up my post on my Cabana. I posted a few photos earlier but added a lot on the blog. I also uploaded a video of Cabana 19 Serenity Bay.

http://dis-n-that.blogspot.com


----------



## SuzanneSLO

disneyholic family said:


> does your booking window open at 120 days?
> if not, this entire discussion may be academic.
> 
> when my booking window opened (at 120 days), the SB cabanas were completely booked within one minute after the window opened..
> the family cabanas were only half booked by the 120 day people..
> i haven't looked at it since to see if the rest were booked at 105 days..



We are only silver, but when my booking window opened for our trip on the Fantasy in October, there was 1 SB cabana left.  I had the impression from this thread that SB is often the last to fill up.

Our group in not sailing until summer 2013.  While I am aware we may end up with nothing, I was just wondering if we end up with a FB and a SB, we could make it work. -- Suzanne


----------



## hLecky09

i remember checking out the information for private cabanas and it cost a TON and plus you had to book it way far out


----------



## disneyholic family

RaglanRoad said:


> I finally finished up my post on my Cabana. I posted a few photos earlier but added a lot on the blog. I also uploaded a video of Cabana 19 Serenity Bay.
> 
> http://dis-n-that.blogspot.com



thanks for sharing the blog, pictures and video!!!!


----------



## DVCNuts

Cost for one day: $499.  The view: priceless.






This is the view from Cabana 8.  We were lucky enough to get it BOTH days were were in CC on the 6/29/12 Dream double dip.  We reserved it again for our next cruise.  We have decided this is the ONLY way to do Castaway Cay from now on!  Fridge, fan, view, ice and drinks on request, suncreen, fresh water shower, uncrowded beach, AND John Stamos in the cabana next to ours!






I would do this over any other shore excursion any day.


----------



## Quagmire

We had a cabana at Serinity Bay # 19 and it was worth every penny.  My parents went along with us on this trip and without the cabana, would not have been able to stay on Castaway Cay due to the intense heat of the day.  When we return in 2014, we plan on getting another one as it was one of the highlights of our trip.


----------



## WDWLVR

Another fan of SB Cabana #19.  While it would have been too expensive for just my DH and I sharing it with friends made it more affordable and more fun. An awesome way to spend the day at CC.


----------



## toy

DVCNuts said:


> Cost for one day: $499.
> This is the view from Cabana 8.  We were lucky enough to get it BOTH days were were in CC on the 6/29/12 Dream double dip.  We reserved it again for our next cruise.  We have decided this is the ONLY way to do Castaway Cay from now on!  Fridge, fan, view, ice and drinks on request, suncreen, fresh water shower, uncrowded beach, AND John Stamos in the cabana next to ours!



I would definitely pay $499 if John Stamos comes with the cabana next door.


----------



## DreamGirl90

Is the fan in the cabana single speed or is it adjustable?


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

toy said:


> I would definitely pay $499 if John Stamos comes with the cabana next door.



Wonder if they charge extra for eye-candy?


----------



## disneyfan888

We have a Cabana booked for our Nov cruise. I know that water, soda is included along with sunscreen, fruit, floats and the bike rental. I think I read that their is a button where one can call for drinks. Does this rule apply for food? If we did not want to go all the way to the BBQ buffet, does someone take food to the cabanas? A friend told me she thought they did, but I want to know for sure. Is their an additional charge to have food delivered? I saw videos where they show the cabanas to have plates and utensils.


----------



## disneyholic family

disneyfan888 said:


> We have a Cabana booked for our Nov cruise. I know that water, soda is included along with sunscreen, fruit, floats and the bike rental. I think I read that their is a button where one can call for drinks. Does this rule apply for food? If we did not want to go all the way to the BBQ buffet, does someone take food to the cabanas? A friend told me she thought they did, but I want to know for sure. Is their an additional charge to have food delivered? I saw videos where they show the cabanas to have plates and utensils.



no they don't bring lunch to you..
they will take you in the golf cart to the BBQ and bring you back to your cabana, but they won't bring lunch to you.


----------



## DVCNuts

DreamGirl90 said:


> Is the fan in the cabana single speed or is it adjustable?



Yes it is adjustable


----------



## disneyfan888

disneyholic family said:


> no they don't bring lunch to you..
> they will take you in the golf cart to the BBQ and bring you back to your cabana, but they won't bring lunch to you.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## rosermama

DVCNuts said:
			
		

> Cost for one day: $499.  The view: priceless.
> 
> This is the view from Cabana 8.  We were lucky enough to get it BOTH days were were in CC on the 6/29/12 Dream double dip.  We reserved it again for our next cruise.  We have decided this is the ONLY way to do Castaway Cay from now on!  Fridge, fan, view, ice and drinks on request, suncreen, fresh water shower, uncrowded beach, AND John Stamos in the cabana next to ours!
> 
> I would do this over any other shore excursion any day.



Is that a cup on top of that beer or does the bottle come like that?  Trying to settle an argument with DH


----------



## DreamGirl90

DVCNuts said:


> Yes it is adjustable


Thank you!


----------



## s3rndpt

toy said:


> I would definitely pay $499 if John Stamos comes with the cabana next door.



haha! Me too! I would have been leaning out the cabana drooling the whole time, I think.


----------



## DVCNuts

rosermama said:
			
		

> Is that a cup on top of that beer or does the bottle come like that?  Trying to settle an argument with DH



No, it is a plastic bottle that looks like a Corona bottle. It is actually a Corona Light, and the bar tender poured it from the glass bottle into the plastic one-- since they don't allow glassware on CC.


----------



## DVCNuts

DVCNuts said:
			
		

> No, it is a plastic bottle that looks like a Corona bottle. It is actually a Corona Light, and the bar tender poured it from the glass bottle into the plastic one-- since they don't allow glassware on CC.



Just to clarify-- the bottle is shaped that way at the top.  It is not a separate cup.


----------



## rosermama

DVCNuts said:
			
		

> Just to clarify-- the bottle is shaped that way at the top.  It is not a separate cup.



Thanks and thanks for letting us know that they dont allow glassware on CC. DH was going to buy the beer package with glass bottles but I will encourage him to get something else.  Or get him a 6 pack of the aluminum bottles


----------



## DVCNuts

rosermama said:


> Thanks and thanks for letting us know that they dont allow glassware on CC. DH was going to buy the beer package with glass bottles but I will encourage him to get something else.  Or get him a 6 pack of the aluminum bottles



They will bring you plastic cups for the bottles.  They will also sell you the same beer package on the beach.  Buy 5, get one free.


----------



## AndyR

The view from Cabana 7, June 29th 2012:


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

AndyR said:


> The view from Cabana 7, June 29th 2012:



We had cabana 7 last October. 

Curious now - that little bench in the corner is new! I see that there are still two loungers... did you also have the couch, a bench along the side wall opposite the fridge and four (maybe only 3?) chairs?

Wondering if all cabanas are getting refurbed/updated?


----------



## poohj80

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> We had cabana 7 last October.
> 
> Curious now - that little bench in the corner is new! I see that there are still two loungers... did you also have the couch, a bench along the side wall opposite the fridge and four (maybe only 3?) chairs?
> 
> Wondering if all cabanas are getting refurbed/updated?



We've had the same bench both times we have had a cabana dating back to May 2011, but ours was orange.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

poohj80 said:


> We've had the same bench both times we have had a cabana dating back to May 2011, but ours was orange.



Hmmmm!  We had one in our Serenity Bay Cabana - #19 - but there we didn't have the two chairs outside - only the bench & two loungers and then inside two chairs and the couch.

I also just found pics of Cabana 4 showing the corner bench, but no outside chairs - just the two loungers and bench outside with only two chairs & the couch inside.

Now I'm wondering if maybe they're all a bit different in seating depending on how/where they're situated!


----------



## DreamGirl90

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Now I'm wondering if maybe they're all a bit different in seating depending on how/where they're situated!


Is it possible that the additional seating may depend on how many are booked in the cabana?


----------



## sweetpee_1993

DreamGirl90 said:


> Is it possible that the additional seating may depend on how many are booked in the cabana?



That would make sense.  Interesting thought.


----------



## poohj80

DreamGirl90 said:


> Is it possible that the additional seating may depend on how many are booked in the cabana?



We only had 3 - 2 Adults and 1 Child.


----------



## ohboyx3

I feel SIlly asking this question.... But where do I find to book the cabana at? I can't find it under port excursions. Where do I look?


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

poohj80 said:


> We only had 3 - 2 Adults and 1 Child.



We were 5 - 3 adults & 2 kids.

So maybe for larger groups they remove the bench and add extra chairs?


----------



## AndyR

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> We had cabana 7 last October.
> 
> Curious now - that little bench in the corner is new! I see that there are still two loungers... did you also have the couch, a bench along the side wall opposite the fridge and four (maybe only 3?) chairs?
> 
> Wondering if all cabanas are getting refurbed/updated?








Inside were:

1 3-seater couch
2 chairs
1 bench/low long teak
2 tables teak

Andy


----------



## AlexandNessa

Would someone kindly orientate me?  I still cannot find a CC map that includes numbered cabana locations.  Which numbered cabanas are closest to Pelican Plunge?  Anyone know?


----------



## Reto

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Hmmmm!  We had one in our Serenity Bay Cabana - #19 - but there we didn't have the two chairs outside - only the bench & two loungers and then inside two chairs and the couch.



On November 8, 2011 I had #19 as well and as you can see in my video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMZILbWqtyI&feature=plcp I had the following:

- 2 loungers
- 2 chairs outside
- 1 table outside
- 2 chairs inside
- 2 tables inside
- bench consisting of two parts
- 1 couch

We were two adults.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Reto said:


> On November 8, 2011 I had #19 as well and as you can see in my video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMZILbWqtyI&feature=plcp I had the following:
> 
> - 2 loungers
> - 2 chairs outside
> - 1 table outside
> - 2 chairs inside
> - 2 tables inside
> - bench consisting of two parts
> - 1 couch
> 
> We were two adults.



The furniture on Serenity Bay at least has definitely been changed then - this is what we had in Cabana 19 in April:





The 4 wooden back chairs in your video have been replaced by two oversize chairs with padded backs and a corner chaise has been added.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

AlexandNessa said:


> Would someone kindly orientate me?  I still cannot find a CC map that includes numbered cabana locations.  Which numbered cabanas are closest to Pelican Plunge?  Anyone know?



On the family beach, the cabanas start near Cookies Too and the numbers go up.

Cabana 1, closest to Cookies Too, is the handicap accessible cabana.

Cabanas 11 - 17 are furthest out and are on a rocky section of the beach with no swimming and no beach chairs/umbrellas.

Cabanas 18-21 are on Serenity Bay, the adults only beach.

Here is a Castaway Cay map: http://www.insidethemagic.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Castaway-Cay-1.jpg

And here is a numbered picture I found online:




(Note, they are numbered incorrectly on the left - there is no Cabana 13.  From the left they are 17, 16, 15, 14, 12...)


----------



## AlexandNessa

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> On the family beach, the cabanas start near Cookies Too and the numbers go up.
> 
> Cabana 1, closest to Cookies Too, is the handicap accessible cabana.
> 
> Cabanas 11 - 17 are furthest out and are on a rocky section of the beach with no swimming and no beach chairs/umbrellas.
> 
> Cabanas 18-21 are on Serenity Bay, the adults only beach.
> 
> Here is a Castaway Cay map: http://www.insidethemagic.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Castaway-Cay-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a numbered picture I found online:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Note, they are numbered incorrectly on the left - there is no Cabana 13.  From the left they are 17, 16, 15, 14, 12...)



Exactly what I needed.  Thank you!


----------



## Southernmickey

We're staying in #9 on October 23.  Anybody stayed in that one?

What's it like?  View?  Proximity to beach?

What will the water temperature be like that late in October?

Any other suggestions or ideas?  It will be our first time on Castaway Cay.


----------



## Bonniec

> Cabanas 11 - 17 are furthest out and are on a rocky section of the beach with no swimming and no beach chairs/umbrellas.



Im confused by this. Are these family ones? If you get assigned those there is no swimming?


----------



## jetskigrl

Bonniec said:


> Im confused by this. Are these family ones? If you get assigned those there is no swimming?



They kind of go back around that corner on the left side.   We had #16 and we had to walk down the path from our cabana, turn left and then walk down to the beach area where the volleyball court, umbrellas and chairs were.

So you still have access to the beach, it just isn't straight out in front of the cabana, like it is with the lower numbered ones.


----------



## Bonniec

jetskigrl said:


> They kind of go back around that corner on the left side.   We had #16 and we had to walk down the path from our cabana, turn left and then walk down to the beach area where the volleyball court, umbrellas and chairs were.
> 
> So you still have access to the beach, it just isn't straight out in front of the cabana, like it is with the lower numbered ones.



Hmm that doesnt sound as nice.


----------



## Bear3412

For those interested in an aerial view, Google maps works well.  And for PP this link may be helpful.  You need to use the frontal photo supplied earlier, in Wendy&Grumpy's signature, and the aerial Google satellite photo, in conjunction, to locate your ultimate cabana.  However with the 120 day check-in frenzy/battle you are lucky to get any cabana.
So keep that in mind.  But as many PP's indicate,  folks bail/change their mind and release them, so keep checking every other hour or so, until your cruise date.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q...f.&biw=1024&bih=605&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl
Link not quite working, so click on CC, Bahamas on left, and then zoom in as desired.

It appears to me that at cabana 10 or 11 the island takes the turn where those units are more isolated. 

Details; water less deep at low tide, however can create a neat tidal area for kids, less water possibly, less chairs and loungers on beach, view is more East than South toward dock/ship, the 1500 people on family beach are out of view, never heard of rocks before, more private, farther from bathrooms and food, more thru wind facing East.

Each cabana has advantages and disadvantages.  They are are all wonderful.  They are a challenge to book, so if you desire one, and one is available, grab it quick.

In my experience and research these farther cabanas #12 - #17 get booked quicker than the middle ones # 3 - #8.
Given the opportunity I personally would choose #4 - #9  fwiw.


----------



## disneyholic family

Bonniec said:


> Hmm that doesnt sound as nice.



they're very nice...
in fact, for our cruise, the high numbers booked before the low numbers...
at 120 days all the high numbers were booked and the lower numbers were left to the 105 day people...


----------



## Bonniec

Is that because they are more secluded? Any pictures out the front of those high numbered units?


----------



## Callymum

The Other name for Castaway cay is Gorda Cay, put this into google map and it takes you right to it.

I


----------



## gometros

Callymum said:


> The Other name for Castaway cay is Gorda Cay, put this into google map and it takes you right to it.
> 
> I



That other link took me to Port Canaveral!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

gometros said:


> That other link took me to Port Canaveral!



Here, try this one:  https://maps.google.com/maps/place?....533333&spn=0.004934,0.005493&t=h&z=8&vpsrc=0

Click on the little map on the right and then you can zoom in.


----------



## Southernmickey

Anyone have a picture of cabana #9?


----------



## Holly123

Thank you for this information.  I really enjoyed seeing the map!


----------



## gometros

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Here, try this one:  https://maps.google.com/maps/place?....533333&spn=0.004934,0.005493&t=h&z=8&vpsrc=0
> 
> Click on the little map on the right and then you can zoom in.



Interesting. That satellite image must have been taken quite a while ago, since the Flying Dutchman is still in the water. How long has it been gone now?


----------



## jetskigrl

Bonniec said:


> Hmm that doesnt sound as nice.



It actually was really nice because we had more privacy.   You still have the view of beach and water out front (you just can't swim at that part).   And the walk to the swimming area is not bad at all.   It sounds farther away but it is still very close to everything.

And even though those numbered cabanas are the furthest from Cookies Too and the restrooms, the way they curve around actually shortens the walk to those areas when you use the path that runs behind the cabanas.


----------



## jetskigrl

Bonniec said:


> Is that because they are more secluded? Any pictures out the front of those high numbered units?



I'm not sure if this will help or not.  This was taken standing in front of cabana #16 looking left (rather than straight out).  Hum, I don't think I took any looking straight out but I'll check my computer at home tonight.

That is the volleyball court and the swimming beach, so you can see it really isn't that far.


----------



## Bonniec

Interesting. My DH really doesn't like crowds. That's the reason the cabanas interest me so much. Plus I figure with concierge on ship, the concierge area might be less crowded than other areas of the ship. I know it's Disney, but anything we can do to have quiet moments is a bonus. But I have a 6 year old so it has to be family areas.

Id love to see a front view.


----------



## bethann77

does anyone have pictures of the sand toys that are included with the cabana rental?


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

bethann77 said:


> does anyone have pictures of the sand toys that are included with the cabana rental?



I have pictures of my kids playing with them!

















That's DD22, and DS16 playing in the sand with DD11!!

It's not much, but it's enough to bring out the kid in everyone!


----------



## Callymum

Bonniec said:


> Interesting. My DH really doesn't like crowds. That's the reason the cabanas interest me so much. Plus I figure with concierge on ship, the concierge area might be less crowded than other areas of the ship. I know it's Disney, but anything we can do to have quiet moments is a bonus. But I have a 6 year old so it has to be family areas.
> 
> Id love to see a front view.



As you are Concierge on your Cruise you can begin booking the same time as the Platinum Disney Castaway Club. The window opens to book for Concierge Guests 120days before the Sailing Date.  You should get a Family Beach Cabana without any bother.


----------



## ramfamily

ohboyx3 said:
			
		

> I feel SIlly asking this question.... But where do I find to book the cabana at? I can't find it under port excursions. Where do I look?



Me too!  Where do you even find the cabanas on the website?  Though I am able to book excursions at 90 days and am sure they will be out,  it would be nice to know here to find them.  Thank you!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

ramfamily said:


> Me too!  Where do you even find the cabanas on the website?  Though I am able to book excursions at 90 days and am sure they will be out,  it would be nice to know here to find them.  Thank you!



AFAIK, it's under port excursions.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

PrincessShmoo said:


> AFAIK, it's under port excursions.



Yes, they are listed under Port Excursions.  

If you don't see any listed at the top of the list, they are sold out and you will see them grayed out at the bottom of the list.

Keep checking though - they do open up as the date gets closer!


----------



## kathi

Southernmickey said:


> Anyone have a picture of cabana #9?



We were in No. 9 last year and have it booked again for our November cruise.  I know we have photos - will try to dig them out.  I think 9 is in a perfect location, it's right at the end of where the chairs/umbrellas are.  It's fairly private but still not far from restrooms/food.  Great view of the ship from the porch.


----------



## Southernmickey

kathi said:
			
		

> We were in No. 9 last year and have it booked again for our November cruise.  I know we have photos - will try to dig them out.  I think 9 is in a perfect location, it's right at the end of where the chairs/umbrellas are.  It's fairly private but still not far from restrooms/food.  Great view of the ship from the porch.



Thanks. I'll look forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

kathi said:


> We were in No. 9 last year and have it booked again for our November cruise.  I know we have photos - will try to dig them out.  I think 9 is in a perfect location, it's right at the end of where the chairs/umbrellas are.  It's fairly private but still not far from restrooms/food.  Great view of the ship from the porch.



I'm looking forward to these pictures too - we will have cabana 9 on October 27!!


----------



## MoranClan

Was able to book Cabana #8 four our December Fantasy cruise, extremely happy.  8 looks like a great location.

I hope, hahahaha.


----------



## jcjen519

We are booked in one bedroom concierge in April 2013. This will be our third disney cruise and last time (July 2011) we were not concierge . I spent everyday from the first day possible trying to book a family cabana. Never got it. I have been told by a concierge cm that we are likely to get one this time due to 120 day out booking. Anyone have experience to know which of the family cabanas are most private?


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

MoranClan said:


> Was able to book Cabana #8 four our December Fantasy cruise, extremely happy.  8 looks like a great location.
> 
> I hope, hahahaha.



Any cabana on Castaway Cay is a great location!

heck, anyplace on Castaway Cay is a great location!!!!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

jcjen519 said:


> We are booked in one bedroom concierge in April 2013. This will be our third disney cruise and last time (July 2011) we were not concierge . I spent everyday from the first day possible trying to book a family cabana. Never got it. I have been told by a concierge cm that we are likely to get one this time due to 120 day out booking. Anyone have experience to know which of the family cabanas are most private?



The most private ones are the higher numbered ones, as they don't have a beach and therefore beach chairs and umbrellas out in front of them - which means fewer people out that way.

I'd say 17 will probably be the most private of all.


----------



## jcjen519

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> The most private ones are the higher numbered ones, as they don't have a beach and therefore beach chairs and umbrellas out in front of them - which means fewer people out that way.
> 
> I'd say 17 will probably be the most private of all.



Sorry to be a pest but does that mean we wouldn't have a beach out in front? Also is 17 an adult only? We have a three year old so I think we would be kicked out 

Thanks so much for your input


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

jcjen519 said:


> Sorry to be a pest but does that mean we wouldn't have a beach out in front? Also is 17 an adult only? We have a three year old so I think we would be kicked out
> 
> Thanks so much for your input



You're not being a pest at all!

No, 17 is the last one on the family beach; 18 - 20 are on Serenity Bay.

There is a beach, but it's not like a sandy swimming beach with chairs and umbrellas, it's more rocky and from what I've heard there's no swimming allowed as the life guards can't see out there.  (The beach kinda curves around.)

If you have a 3 year old, your best choice would probably be 11 or 10.  They are at the end of the beach with chairs and it's a skip and a jump down to the water from there.

If you look back in this thread, I've posted a picture that might help.  Click on it and it'll open full size so you can see better.  Cabana 17 is on the left, so count down going right and remember there is no cabana 13.


----------



## magrudersmakes3

We had 17 on our cruise last year and it was very private.  They are correct that you are not able to swim out there, but we put our chairs there and watched our daughter collect sea shells with the girl in the cabana next to ours.


----------



## U2FanHfx

MoranClan said:


> Was able to book Cabana #8 four our December Fantasy cruise, extremely happy.  8 looks like a great location.
> 
> I hope, hahahaha.



Congrats!  

We have the same cabin on our October 6th Fantasy cruise! 

Have you seen this picture? http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45535153&postcount=1571


----------



## Bonniec

DVCNuts said:


> .......AND John Stamos in the cabana next to ours!


----------



## rosermama

MoranClan said:
			
		

> Was able to book Cabana #8 four our December Fantasy cruise, extremely happy.  8 looks like a great location.
> 
> I hope, hahahaha.



We are on the same cruise I have tried to talk DH into letting me get a Cabana but I was told No :-( 

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note using DISBoards


----------



## YayDisney

rosermama said:
			
		

> We are on the same cruise I have tried to talk DH into letting me get a Cabana but I was told No :-(
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note using DISBoards



Don't feel so bad 
We just did a double dip to  castaway and didn't get to reserve a Cabana either day And i was totally bummed because I really wanted it. However, there was so much to do while we were there that I was glad I didn't get one.  We rode bikes, did the stingrays, kayaking, the pelican plunge, lunch, character pics, general beach fun, etc. each day we got back to the ship 
Quite happy.  If we would have had a cabana I would have felt obligated to stay there and would have missed some really fun times with the kids (who would have gotten a little bored if we were "just" at the beach.  Granted, my kids are just six y/o and we are from Florida (so they are pretty used to the beach)  so your circumstances might be different. Now, if it were just my husband and myself - THEN I can definitely see the allure of the cabana! Have fun!!


----------



## rosermama

YayDisney said:
			
		

> Don't feel so bad
> We just did a double dip to  castaway and didn't get to reserve a Cabana either day And i was totally bummed because I really wanted it. However, there was so much to do while we were there that I was glad I didn't get one.  We rode bikes, did the stingrays, kayaking, the pelican plunge, lunch, character pics, general beach fun, etc. each day we got back to the ship
> Quite happy.  If we would have had a cabana I would have felt obligated to stay there and would have missed some really fun times with the kids (who would have gotten a little bored if we were "just" at the beach.  Granted, my kids are just six y/o and we are from Florida (so they are pretty used to the beach)  so your circumstances might be different. Now, if it were just my husband and myself - THEN I can definitely see the allure of the cabana! Have fun!!



We have been there tons of times and I just wanted to relax.  But we are going in 2014 with the in laws and he said we could get one then

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note using DISBoards


----------



## kathi

Cabana No. 9

From the Path






From the Beach





From the Porch





The beach


----------



## kathi

Bump - photos of Cabana no 9 posted, as requested.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

kathi said:


> Cabana No. 9
> 
> From the Path
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Porch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beach



Thank you!!!

Does that palm tree shade the hammock most of the day?


----------



## Southernmickey

Thanks for the pictures of Cabana 9. We'll be there in late October.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Southernmickey said:


> Thanks for the pictures of Cabana 9. We'll be there in late October.



What are your dates?  We sail on the 25th and we'll be in Cabana 9 on the 27th. 

We should start a Cabana 9 club!  LOL!


----------



## Renysmom

I've never paid attention to the Cabanas on the Family beach before.  Are the set back and "enclosed" like the Adult ones where you need a band to enter the area where they are or can anyone visit you at them?


----------



## poohj80

Renysmom said:


> I've never paid attention to the Cabanas on the Family beach before.  Are the set back and "enclosed" like the Adult ones where you need a band to enter the area where they are or can anyone visit you at them?



Yes, you must have a wristband and no can access without a wristband.


----------



## Southernmickey

Wendy&Grumpy said:
			
		

> What are your dates?  We sail on the 25th and we'll be in Cabana 9 on the 27th.
> 
> We should start a Cabana 9 club!  LOL!



We sail on Oct 21 and will be at Castaway Cay on Oct 23.


----------



## Bonniec

I have a question, if you can't get a cabana and you have children (i.e. no adult beach), is there anywhere you can go and get away from the crowds?


----------



## BensDaddy

Bonniec said:
			
		

> I have a question, if you can't get a cabana and you have children (i.e. no adult beach), is there anywhere you can go and get away from the crowds?



We had a hammock beneath some palm trees near the back of the beach at the first tram stop and it never felt crowded.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Southernmickey said:


> We sail on Oct 21 and will be at Castaway Cay on Oct 23.



You're the cruise just before ours.

Enjoy!


----------



## diane648

Southernmickey said:


> We sail on Oct 21 and will be at Castaway Cay on Oct 23.



We're on the same cruise & are booked in Cabana #4.  Only 74 days to go!!!


----------



## Southernmickey

diane648 said:
			
		

> We're on the same cruise & are booked in Cabana #4.  Only 74 days to go!!!



Great!  I'll look forward to seeing you.


----------



## Subi WRX

Curious if any adults only booked a cabana on the Family Beach? 

Concierge last cruise told us that if we ever booked one, go for one on the Family Beach because of the private beach area.  Said the cabanas on Serenity Bay are back a bit and the private beach on the Family Beach would be better.  I asked "even without kids?"  Concierge replied yes.

So have other adults done this?


----------



## DVCNuts

Subi WRX said:
			
		

> Curious if any adults only booked a cabana on the Family Beach?
> 
> Concierge last cruise told us that if we ever booked one, go for one on the Family Beach because of the private beach area.  Said the cabanas on Serenity Bay are back a bit and the private beach on the Family Beach would be better.  I asked "even without kids?"  Concierge replied yes.
> 
> So have other adults done this?



Yes.  The beach, the view and the proximity are great.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Subi WRX said:


> Curious if any adults only booked a cabana on the Family Beach?
> 
> Concierge last cruise told us that if we ever booked one, go for one on the Family Beach because of the private beach area.  Said the cabanas on Serenity Bay are back a bit and the private beach on the Family Beach would be better.  I asked "even without kids?"  Concierge replied yes.
> 
> So have other adults done this?



Personally, I would only book a cabana on the family beach for a family cruise, when the kids are with us.

Serenity Bay is so quiet and serene anyhow, if the cabanas there were sold out, we'd just find a spot on the beach to camp out for the day.


----------



## bigAWL

Bonniec said:


> I have a question, if you can't get a cabana and you have children (i.e. no adult beach), is there anywhere you can go and get away from the crowds?


 
The ship?


----------



## Bonniec

bigAWL said:


> The ship?



No, on the family beach


----------



## bigAWL

Bonniec said:


> No, on the family beach


 
Sorry, actually I was offering the ship as a place you get away from the crowds.  Should've added a smilie, perphaps.


----------



## DVC Jen

We loved our cabana on SB.  It was only a few steps from the beach and the beach never felt crowded at all.

I can't even begin to explain how quiet and peaceful it was.  Loved every second and was totally bummed when our time there was over.


----------



## jdemwe

I have read through several pages of this thread, but forgive me if my question is completely obvious or if it has already been answered, I do not have time to read through them all

When you book the cabanas online do you select the specific cabana number you want? Or do you just reserve one and they are randomly assigned the specific number the day of?


----------



## gometros

jdemwe said:


> I have read through several pages of this thread, but forgive me if my question is completely obvious or if it has already been answered, I do not have time to read through them all
> 
> When you book the cabanas online do you select the specific cabana number you want? Or do you just reserve one and they are randomly assigned the specific number the day of?



They list each cabana separably by number and you choose the one you want.


----------



## jdemwe

Awesome. Thank you for the answer.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

Another question for the cabana gurus:  ((next month will be our first time w/one))

The husband wants to run the CC5k.  Okay.  So we're running.  We have SB #19 booked.  I was thinking we'd just bring a bag with our swimsuits, etc. in it so we don't have to go aaaaall the way back to the ship then aaaall the way back to SB.  I'd like to jump ship as soon as they open the gangways & get checked-in before the run (since I'm thinking check-in isn't far from the start/end).  Do any of you know if they will hold our bag at the check-in spot for us or maybe run it or us with it to the cabana and back real quick-like?  Just trying to figure out how I'm gonna time all this.  TIA!


----------



## kathi

I believe the 5K starts near where you check in for the cabanas.  I'm not sure if they would hold your stuff at the desk or let you put it in your cabana, but it's definitely worth asking.


----------



## AAshleySEG

Hey everyone! I wanted to add this little tidbit in! My DH and I are cruising on the 19th of August on the Dream, a CC Double Dip, Today is the LAST day to book excursions, etc. before we get on the cruise Sunday. I have been checking everyday online about the cabanas to see if any opened up. (We booked 57 Days Out So All were taken when I did online check-in right after we booked) Lo and Behold, Cabana #2 was available this morning, on CC Day 2, when I got up, so I scooped it up right away! So there is hope if you couldn't get one, we leave tomorrow morning for WDW, so I was ecstatic when I was able to book that Cabana today, the day before we leave for our trip! Good luck on Cabana bookings everyone!!


----------



## kathi

CONGRATULATIONS on getting your Cabana.  You are going to have so much fun!!  A double dip....I'm so jealous!!


----------



## disneyholic family

Southernmickey said:


> We sail on Oct 21 and will be at Castaway Cay on Oct 23.





diane648 said:


> We're on the same cruise & are booked in Cabana #4.  Only 74 days to go!!!



Southernmickey - come on over and join us on our cruise meet thread!!!

here's the link to the last page with the most updated list of everyone in the roll call

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45837723&posted=1#post45837723

congrats on getting cabanas southernmickey and Diane! 
we have a cabana on SB


----------



## dad2wayne

We got cabana 6 for the 10/25 cruise. Just up in a request to be moved to #1  because it's the only one that is wheelchair accessible.


----------



## mousefan1972

We just returned from the Dream yesterday and I posted some pictures of cabana #7.  Here is a link:  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2977224

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## disneyholic family

mousefan1972 said:


> We just returned from the Dream yesterday and I posted some pictures of cabana #7.  Here is a link:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2977224
> 
> Hope this is helpful!



great pictures!! thanks for posting the link!


----------



## mousefan1972

disneyholic family said:


> great pictures!! thanks for posting the link!


 

Thanks and you are most welcome!


----------



## SINK

Just booked Cabana #7 for the Nov 25th, 2012 Dream sailing.  #8 is still open.  Which one is better?

Oh, do they include infant in the head count?


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

SINK said:


> Just booked Cabana #7 for the Nov 25th, 2012 Dream sailing.  #8 is still open.  Which one is better?
> 
> Oh, do they include infant in the head count?



We had a perfect view of the ship from 7.  From pictures I've seen, it looks like there might be a tree in the way of the view from 8?

I believe infants are counted in the headcount.


----------



## disneyholic family

SINK said:


> Just booked Cabana #7 for the Nov 25th, 2012 Dream sailing.  #8 is still open.  Which one is better?
> 
> Oh, do they include infant in the head count?



#7 is better


----------



## Chiasgirl

SINK said:


> Just booked Cabana #7 for the Nov 25th, 2012 Dream sailing.  #8 is still open.  Which one is better?
> 
> Oh, do they include infant in the head count?



They definitely include infants HOWEVER if you have more than 6 people, they do not charge the extra $50 for the infant.


----------



## CEGrant

kathi said:


> Bump - photos of Cabana no 9 posted, as requested.



Thanks for the photos! 

I just booked #9 for our 8/29 dream cruise. We booked 21 days in advance and of course they were all booked at that point. But obsessive persistence pays off. One just popped up today!

I had thought maybe the system dumped cancellations into the mix at midnight, similar to the WDW hotels. But this came up during the day, somewhere between 2am and 11am EST.


----------



## mousefan1972

disneyholic family said:


> #7 is better



I agree!


----------



## cheesemouse

So what cabana # is considered the best?  It sure looks like #7 has a great view and that #8 may have a tree in the way.  I've seen #9 pics and it looks good.  Which ones have the volleyball court in front of them?  We plan to book one but I want to have an idea ahead of time of what number to choose (should I get so lucky as to have a choice!).  I do understand that #1 is first and the 15-17 are more secluded.  We have 3 little kids who will want to swim, eat, use the restroom, pelican plunge, etc. so I think being closer to the beginning numbers would be best, but also want a nice view.


----------



## Jumba Jookiba

I heard that you get your snorkel equipment free when you have the cabana?  is that true ??


----------



## Callymum

magrudersmakes3 said:


> We had 17 on our cruise last year and it was very private.  They are correct that you are not able to swim out there, but we put our chairs there and watched our daughter collect sea shells with the girl in the cabana next to ours.




We have 17 Booked for our October Cruise on the Fantasy. If you have any photos please post as I keep hearing the end ones are not as good. 

Thank you for any information on 17.


----------



## Callymum

Jumba Jookiba said:


> I heard that you get your snorkel equipment free when you have the cabana?  is that true ??



Yes Snorkel equip is free and floats,rings,bikes and sand toys, suncream also.


----------



## disneyholic family

cheesemouse said:


> So what cabana # is considered the best?  It sure looks like #7 has a great view and that #8 may have a tree in the way.  I've seen #9 pics and it looks good.  Which ones have the volleyball court in front of them?  We plan to book one but I want to have an idea ahead of time of what number to choose (should I get so lucky as to have a choice!).  I do understand that #1 is first and the 15-17 are more secluded.  We have 3 little kids who will want to swim, eat, use the restroom, pelican plunge, etc. so I think being closer to the beginning numbers would be best, but also want a nice view.



everyone thinks a different number is best, so basically i would say anything you're able to book will be good...
if it were me and i had a choice of all the cabanas at the family beach, i would go for #6.....
but i would be happy with any of them....
but if i had my choice, i would go for #6....
and if #6 wasn't available, i'd go for #7....
and then i don't know..
but again, i would be happy with ANY of the cabanas on both beaches..




Callymum said:


> We have 17 Booked for our October Cruise on the Fantasy. If you have any photos please post as I keep hearing the end ones are not as good.
> 
> Thank you for any information on 17.



where did you hear that the ones at the end aren't as good?
it all depends what you prefer..
#17 is fantastic in terms of seclusion....
and in fact, when i was booking (at 120 days) the very first family cabana to book was 17, then 15, then 14, then 12, then 11......
the lower numbers, except for #6, were all still available at 105 days...
so that gives you an idea that at least on the cruise i'm on, the high numbers were considered much more desirable than the lower ones....

there are pictures of the view from #17 within this thread somewhere..


----------



## iheartcruising

Jumba Jookiba said:
			
		

> I heard that you get your snorkel equipment free when you have the cabana?  is that true ??



It is!  Just pick it up when you get off the tram before they take you in the golf cart to your cabana.  Enjoy!


----------



## Callymum

Originally Posted by Callymum  
We have 17 Booked for our October Cruise on the Fantasy. If you have any photos please post as I keep hearing the end ones are not as good. 
Thank you for any information on 17. 


.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> where did you hear that the ones at the end aren't as good?
> it all depends what you prefer..
> #17 is fantastic in terms of seclusion....
> and in fact, when i was booking (at 120 days) the very first family cabana to book was 17, then 15, then 14, then 12, then 11......
> the lower numbers, except for #6, were all still available at 105 days...
> so that gives you an idea that at least on the cruise i'm on, the high numbers were considered much more desirable than the lower ones....
> 
> there are pictures of the view from #17 within this thread somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Reply to Above. - All the threads I read are saying the Beach area is unusable and Rocky and there is hardly any water or Beach in front of 17 Cabana and it's a good bit away from usable Beach and the toilets etc.
> 
> All the Cabanas were booked when booking opened for Silver on family Beach. I kept looking and number 17 popped up (obviously cancelled), so I booked it ASAP.
> 
> I have been doubting keeping it because of reviews, I will have a look in this thread for pictures of 17 and the Beach area.  thank you for easing my worry a little.


----------



## disneyholic family

Callymum said:


> Reply to Above. - All the threads I read are saying the Beach area is unusable and Rocky and there is hardly any water or Beach in front of 17 Cabana and it's a good bit away from usable Beach and the toilets etc.
> 
> All the Cabanas were booked when booking opened for Silver on family Beach. I kept looking and number 17 popped up (obviously cancelled), so I booked it ASAP.
> 
> I have been doubting keeping it because of reviews, I will have a look in this thread for pictures of 17 and the Beach area.  thank you for easing my worry a little.



as i said, my personal preference is for the lower numbers, but if 17 was all there was, i'd be happy with that..

you can do two things - keep looking to see if any other cabanas cancel and then switch (book the open one before you cancel the one you have - to make sure you don't lose the one you have)
and when you get on the ship, put in a request for a lower number....

but everyone i know who has had #17 has loved it..
they said it's not that far from the bathrooms and cookies because the path is curved in such a way that it's not far at all..
and in any case, you can push the call button for them to come pick you up...

i haven't found the pictures, but i know i've seen pictures...i'll keep looking...


----------



## disneyholic family

Callymum said:


> We have 17 Booked for our October Cruise on the Fantasy. If you have any photos please post as I keep hearing the end ones are not as good.
> 
> Thank you for any information on 17.



here's a small thread just on cabana 17

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43918815&highlight=cabana+17#post43918815


----------



## Bonniec

When you reserve one, do you pay at the time you reserve or when you are on the ship?


----------



## Callymum

disneyholic family said:


> here's a small thread just on cabana 17
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43918815&highlight=cabana+17#post43918815



Thank you again for easing my worry on this Cabana, I've just searched and found good photos on the Thread just as you said. The cabana looks great and very private so I'm not worried.
I will keep looking incase another lower number comes up but at least I have one. 

Photo thread on Cabana 17- http://s1131.photobucket.com/albums/m542/bsteelern/Cabana 17/?action=view&current=619.jpg


----------



## disneyholic family

Callymum said:


> Thank you again for easing my worry on this Cabana, I've just searched and found good photos on the Thread just as you said. The cabana looks great and very private so I'm not worried.
> I will keep looking incase another lower number comes up but at least I have one.



here's a trip report where they had cabana 17 and the reviewer says it was a fantastic cabana
click on the link below, then scroll down to post #25
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2911996&highlight=cabana&page=2


----------



## CEGrant

Bonniec said:


> When you reserve one, do you pay at the time you reserve or when you are on the ship?



I believe it is when you are on the ship. I just reserved one yesterday for the 8/29 Dream sailing and they didn't ask for money. This is my first cruise though and I'm sure others can offer more concrete info.


----------



## Princess Bette

Callymum said:
			
		

> We have 17 Booked for our October Cruise on the Fantasy. If you have any photos please post as I keep hearing the end ones are not as good.
> 
> Thank you for any information on 17.



We had 17 July 2011 and loved it! It was a bit more private which we loved but could walk to the water to swim, bathrooms, etc. It is so pretty - you will love it!


----------



## dylan'smom

Callymum said:


> Yes Snorkel equip is free and floats,rings,bikes and sand toys, suncream also.



Just to clarify, if you rent a cabana but it's on Serenity Bay, are there any rental items included? I figure the sand toys are out  but was wondering about floaties or snorkel gear?

TIA
.


----------



## SharonLowe

Bonniec said:


> When you reserve one, do you pay at the time you reserve or when you are on the ship?



It will be on the ship as part of your final bill.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

dylan'smom said:


> Just to clarify, if you rent a cabana but it's on Serenity Bay, are there any rental items included? I figure the sand toys are out  but was wondering about floaties or snorkel gear?
> 
> TIA
> .




I have #19 on SB booked next month.  DCL's website says floats are included.  There's no mention of snorkel equipment but another poster (may have been another thread) stated that it is, you just have to go get it.  I'd like to get more firm confirmation on the snorkel gear as well. Hubby & I were considering going to a local dive shop here at home & purchasing our own to bring.


----------



## SharonLowe

Bonniec said:


> When you reserve one, do you pay at the time you reserve or when you are on the ship?



It will be on the ship as part of your final bill.


----------



## Reto

sweetpee_1993 said:


> I have #19 on SB booked next month.  DCL's website says floats are included.  There's no mention of snorkel equipment but another poster (may have been another thread) stated that it is, you just have to go get it.  I'd like to get more firm confirmation on the snorkel gear as well. Hubby & I were considering going to a local dive shop here at home & purchasing our own to bring.



Can't comment on the snorkel gear, but when I had #19 last November, I found the floating toys next to my cabana. Check my video at around 4:50 to see them: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMZILbWqtyI&feature=plcp

Have fun - #19 is a good location!


----------



## sweetpee_1993

Reto said:


> Can't comment on the snorkel gear, but when I had #19 last November, I found the floating toys next to my cabana. Check my video at around 4:50 to see them: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMZILbWqtyI&feature=plcp
> 
> Have fun - #19 is a good location!



Thank you!  Your video totally sold me on that cabana.  Plus, seems like the perfect fit for our 19th anniversary.


----------



## DreamGirl90

Reto said:


> Can't comment on the snorkel gear, but when I had #19 last November, I found the floating toys next to my cabana. Check my video at around 4:50 to see them: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMZILbWqtyI&feature=plcp
> 
> Have fun - #19 is a good location!


Nice video and the cabana looks great, but are there that many loungers and umbrellas directly in front of the adult cabanas? It isn't that there are too many people, but the beach looks packed with loungers and if that's how it is, I think we'll skip it. From others photos we've seen, we thought the "private beach" of the Serenity Bay cabanas did not have wall-to-wall loungers. I'm confused.


----------



## disneyholic family

DreamGirl90 said:


> Nice video and the cabana looks great, but are there that many loungers and umbrellas directly in front of the adult cabanas? It isn't that there are too many people, but the beach looks packed with loungers and if that's how it is, I think we'll skip it. From others photos we've seen, we thought the "private beach" of the Serenity Bay cabanas did not have wall-to-wall loungers. I'm confused.



SB does not have a private beach for the cabanas.  Only the family beach cabanas have a private beach.

SB only has 4 cabanas, which are set back from the adult beach..

and while the adult beach may have many loungers, there usually aren't many people in the loungers and even fewer people in the water...


----------



## DreamGirl90

disneyholic family said:


> SB does not have a private beach for the cabanas.  Only the family beach cabanas have a private beach.
> 
> SB only has 4 cabanas, which are set back from the adult beach..
> 
> and while the adult beach may have many loungers, there usually aren't many people in the loungers and even fewer people in the water...


Okay thanks. I thought they recently roped off the part of the SB beach in front of the adult cabanas. My mistake.

It's true it looks like very few people there, but filling that part of the beach up with all those loungers looks tacky to me. My point of view only. I like to see some actual beach, not a load of beach furniture. We will probably skip the cabana and do a port adventure or two instead.


----------



## Callymum

dylan'smom said:


> Just to clarify, if you rent a cabana but it's on Serenity Bay, are there any rental items included? I figure the sand toys are out  but was wondering about floaties or snorkel gear?
> 
> TIA
> .



Family Cabanas- 
During your visit to Disney's Castaway Cay, bask in the luxury and privacy of a deluxe beach retreat along Family Beach. Each well-appointed cabana is furnished with comfortable seating, a beverage refrigerator, safe, ceiling fan, plush towels and sunscreen. Outside on the patio, luxurious chaise lounge chairs, a freshwater shower, hammock and sailcloth shade are yours to enjoy amid spectacular offshore views. Fresh fruit and snacks are included along with complimentary bottled water and soft drinks. Dedicated beverage service is provided and alcoholic beverage packages are available for purchase onboard at an additional cost. Additionally, each cabana includes use of snorkeling equipment, floats, sand toys, and one hour of bike rental.


Adult Cabana- 
During your visit to Disney's Castaway Cay, bask in the luxury and privacy of a deluxe beach retreat along Serenity Bay, our adult's only beach. Each well-appointed cabana is furnished with comfortable seating, a beverage refrigerator, safe, ceiling fan, plush towels and sunscreen. Outside on the patio, luxurious chaise lounge chairs, a freshwater shower, hammock and sailcloth shade are yours to enjoy amid spectacular offshore views. Fresh fruit and snacks are included along with complimentary bottled water and soft drinks. Dedicated beverage service is provided and alcoholic beverage packages are available for purchase onboard at an additional cost. Additionally, each cabana includes use of floats and one hour of bike rental.


----------



## CEGrant

What is "dedicated beverage service"? Does that mean they'll bring me boozy drinks on request? I know I'll have to pay for drinks, but having margaritas show up on demand would be so awesome. I lucked into booking a cabana 10 days out when someone cancelled and I want to make the most of it. We'll be in #9. 

TIA!


----------



## Callymum

CEGrant said:


> What is "dedicated beverage service"? Does that mean they'll bring me boozy drinks on request? I know I'll have to pay for drinks, but having margaritas show up on demand would be so awesome. I lucked into booking a cabana 10 days out when someone cancelled and I want to make the most of it. We'll be in #9.
> 
> TIA!



Yes you press the Button and the attendant will appear for your Drink Order.


----------



## disneyholic family

DreamGirl90 said:
			
		

> Okay thanks. I thought they recently roped off the part of the SB beach in front of the adult cabanas. My mistake.
> 
> It's true it looks like very few people there, but filling that part of the beach up with all those loungers looks tacky to me. My point of view only. I like to see some actual beach, not a load of beach furniture. We will probably skip the cabana and do a port adventure or two instead.



The cabanas are set back and roped off
And there is vegetation  between the cabanas and the  beach so you see water more than lounge chairs 
But not to worry
Unless you're booking at 120 days you won't be able to book a cabana at serenity bay anyway

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## sweetpee_1993

disneyholic family said:


> The cabanas are set back and roped off
> And there is vegetation  between the cabanas and the  beach so you see water more than lounge chairs
> But not to worry
> Unless you're booking at 120 days you won't be able to book a cabana at serenity bay anyway
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



We booked our cruise (9/27 3-night Dream) at something like 85 days out.  At that time there were at least 2 SB cabanas + at least 2 family cabanas available.  I guess that's pretty rare?


----------



## Callymum

When I checked in at 75 days Silver the last Cabana at 12.05am was number 20.
I wanted a family one so didn't book it, needless to say it vanished in about 10 mins.  so there are still Chances, though slim. And I got #17 about 10 days later when someone cancelled.


----------



## disneyholic family

sweetpee_1993 said:


> We booked our cruise (9/27 3-night Dream) at something like 85 days out.  At that time there were at least 2 SB cabanas + at least 2 family cabanas available.  I guess that's pretty rare?



when i booked at 120 days at about 30 seconds after midnight, #18 was already booked, i booked #19 and another guy on our meet booked #20...(#21 isn't available for online booking - same as #16 on the FB)...

so by 2 minutes after midnight at 120 days, all SB cabanas available for online booking were booked...

people do subsequently cancel, since there is no penalty for booking and then canceling (up to a few days before the cruise)...


----------



## CEGrant

Thanks for the answer regarding beverages!

Regarding booking them, you can luck out.  I booked ours at 11 days before the cruise.  They were all full at first, but I checked every couple of waking hours starting when I booked the cruise 21 days out.  Eventually #9 opened up.  Not sure how often that happens though.


----------



## CarolAnnC

disneyholic family said:


> when i booked at 120 days at about 30 seconds after midnight, #18 was already booked, i booked #19 and another guy on our meet booked #20...(#21 isn't available for online booking - same as #16 on the FB)...
> 
> so by 2 minutes after midnight at 120 days, all SB cabanas available for online booking were booked...
> 
> people do subsequently cancel, since there is no penalty for booking and then canceling (up to a few days before the cruise)...



This has been our experience, too.  We are Platinum and the SB Cabanas are very hard to get. We were ready at midnight and got ours, though! Beware, once you try one you will be hooked and want one every time!


----------



## CEGrant

CarolAnnC said:


> This has been our experience, too.  We are Platinum and the SB Cabanas are very hard to get. We were ready at midnight and got ours, though! Beware, once you try one you will be hooked and want one every time!



LOL, Disney is as addictive as most drugs...and almost as expensive.  Also, I get withdrawl symptoms.  Oh well, at least it's a family friendly addiction!


----------



## DreamGirl90

disneyholic family said:


> The cabanas are set back and roped off
> And there is vegetation  between the cabanas and the  beach so you see water more than lounge chairs
> But not to worry
> Unless you're booking at 120 days you won't be able to book a cabana at serenity bay anyway


We always book at 120 days. My DH is Platinum but when we cruise together we always get a suite, so being Concierge I do the online bookings. We've done the nature walk and kayaking, jet skis, parasailing and snorkel excursion, so it never made sense for us to get a cabana but we thought we might try it to know what it's like.

We wouldn't just sit in the cabana all day. It would be nice to spend some time on the beach without wall-to-wall loungers, empty or full. So we'll think about it but are inclined to skip it.

Do the masses of loungers extend all the way down in front of #21 also?


----------



## cheesemouse

A question about booking the cabanas.  We are in a concierge cabin for this cruise.  I understand we will be able to book at 120 days.  But I've also read that the shoreside concierge staff can book this for us too.  Which is the better way???  

I don't imagine that shoreside staff is up at 12:00 am and 1 second to book these cabanas.  Are they likely to be gone by the time the shoreside concierge gets to work on our 120 days out date?  Thanks for the help - this is our first DCL cruise and first time doing concierge so I don't get how it all works. Oh and we want to get one on the family beach, not serenity bay if that matters.


----------



## disney minnie

I talked to the shoreside staff and told them what I wanted and then I was still up at midnight getting my stuff. Anything I didn't get they said they would deal with. I was glad that I did this because all cabanas were booked by about 12:30 am


----------



## ntheory

cheesemouse said:


> A question about booking the cabanas.  We are in a concierge cabin for this cruise.  I understand we will be able to book at 120 days.  But I've also read that the shoreside concierge staff can book this for us too.  Which is the better way???
> 
> I don't imagine that shoreside staff is up at 12:00 am and 1 second to book these cabanas.  Are they likely to be gone by the time the shoreside concierge gets to work on our 120 days out date?  Thanks for the help - this is our first DCL cruise and first time doing concierge so I don't get how it all works. Oh and we want to get one on the family beach, not serenity bay if that matters.





Concierge encouraged me to do it myself because the cabanas do go quickly.  I was up at midnight booking mine and got the one I wanted.  They do hold some back for concierge guests, but they are the higher numbered cabanas.  If you want a lower numbered one, book it yourself at midnight.


----------



## gometros

disneyholic family said:
			
		

> The cabanas are set back and roped off
> And there is vegetation  between the cabanas and the  beach so you see water more than lounge chairs
> But not to worry
> Unless you're booking at 120 days you won't be able to book a cabana at serenity bay anyway
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



That is fot necessarily true. I booked at 105 days and was able to secure a cabana on SB. It all depends on the cruise.


----------



## SINK

Chiasgirl said:


> They definitely include infants HOWEVER if you have more than 6 people, they do not charge the extra $50 for the infant.



Thanks for the info.  We will have 8 including the infant.


----------



## Reto

gometros said:


> That is fot necessarily true. I booked at 105 days and was able to secure a cabana on SB. It all depends on the cruise.



That is true! I got SB Cabana #20 at 90 days before my Nov. 10 Fantasy cruise. However this was the very last one available.


----------



## gometros

Reto said:
			
		

> That is true! I got SB Cabana #20 at 90 days before my Nov. 10 Fantasy cruise. However this was the very last one available.



That's the one we got as well.


----------



## Savannah Mom

DreamGirl90 said:


> We always book at 120 days. My DH is Platinum but when we cruise together we always get a suite, so being Concierge I do the online bookings. We've done the nature walk and kayaking, jet skis, parasailing and snorkel excursion, so it never made sense for us to get a cabana but we thought we might try it to know what it's like.
> 
> We wouldn't just sit in the cabana all day. It would be nice to spend some time on the beach without wall-to-wall loungers, empty or full. So we'll think about it but are inclined to skip it.
> 
> Do the masses of loungers extend all the way down in front of #21 also?



We were in #14 ( and 21 is further down I think?) this past Saturday and it was GREAT. There was a little tidal pool in front of us (technically not for swimming but my kids waded in and found hermit crabs, etc. The swimming water was just to the left. I couldn't see any chairs until I rounded the corner.

View from cabana deck (looking left towards ship- that's #12 next to us)):





View from cabana (looking straight out- this is the little lagoon- the sign says no lifeguards):





View standing straight out from cabana by lagoon's water's edge looking left- you can see the umbrellas/chairs of the private cabana beach. Honestly there were VERY few people sitting in those chairs, most were empty. The mats and floats were there as well.






We LOVED having the cabana- was great having a place to put everything, fridge stocked with water/sodas/fruit, place to get out of the sun, fresh water shower, easy walk to bathrooms/Cookies Too. We also used the snorkeling equiptment and my son and his friends used the bikes (we ran out of time!)


----------



## CEGrant

Beautiful pictures! We have #9 coming up. Can't wait!


----------



## Savannah Mom

Here are a few more from #14 if y'all are interested 

Entering the cabana





Walking into the cabana:




Cabana from the beach




Cabanas 15, 14, 12 as viewed from the beach




Inside looking towards front/path (my back to beach)




On the outside deck




OH MAN, wish I were still here (aka, the hammock  )


----------



## Renysmom

For those of you who have split the cost of the Cabanas between one or more families/cabins, etc.  How did you handle that? Were you able to call DCL before you cruised or did you go to guest services on board?


----------



## disneyholic family

DreamGirl90 said:
			
		

> We always book at 120 days. My DH is Platinum but when we cruise together we always get a suite, so being Concierge I do the online bookings. We've done the nature walk and kayaking, jet skis, parasailing and snorkel excursion, so it never made sense for us to get a cabana but we thought we might try it to know what it's like.
> 
> We wouldn't just sit in the cabana all day. It would be nice to spend some time on the beach without wall-to-wall loungers, empty or full. So we'll think about it but are inclined to skip it.
> 
> Do the masses of loungers extend all the way down in front of #21 also?



Maybe you would be happier with a family beach cabana
For one thing, you'll be much closer to all the activities
And then you'll have the private family beach in front of you
And if you get #17 you'll be very secluded with no swimming beach in front of you at all (it's just around the bend but not in your field of vision) - I think 14, 15 and 16 have a similar view

As for the adult beach, the chairs and people don't bother me
In fact it makes me happier to have the cabana as a refuge 

But I live 10 minutes from a gorgeous beach on the Mediterranean so I might have a different point of view on beaches

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jilljill

Renysmom said:


> For those of you who have split the cost of the Cabanas between one or more families/cabins, etc.  How did you handle that? Were you able to call DCL before you cruised or did you go to guest services on board?



You need to handle it at Guest Services once on board the ship.


----------



## DreamGirl90

disneyholic family said:


> Maybe you would be happier with a family beach cabana
> For one thing, you'll be much closer to all the activities
> And then you'll have the private family beach in front of you
> And if you get #17 you'll be very secluded with no swimming beach in front of you at all (it's just around the bend but not in your field of vision) - I think 14, 15 and 16 have a similar view
> 
> As for the adult beach, the chairs and people don't bother me
> In fact it makes me happier to have the cabana as a refuge
> 
> But I live 10 minutes from a gorgeous beach on the Mediterranean so I might have a different point of view on beaches


We live in a condo at Daytona Beach Shores. It isn't the Med, but it isn't bad!

We do not have children and don't want to risk paying nearly $500 to be next to a cabana full of young ones who may equate playfulness with loudness. It is nothing against kids, but there are enough on the ship and when we are on CC we would like an adult retreat. If we can't have that, we will stick to excursions and roam the island. We don't mind being around kids, but we don't want to pay a high price to be stuck next to one family all day with no way to know in advance if it will be a couple with two well-behaved kids or at the opposite extreme, two couples with four screaming little ones. For us that would be a $500 gamble. We can live without a cabana and give others more opportunity to nab one.


----------



## MrSanderz27

Callymum said:


> Dedicated beverage service is provided and alcoholic beverage packages are available for purchase onboard at an additional cost.



I understand that you can ask the cabana host to get drinks from the bar; however, does anyone know the details of these "beverage packages" that are available for purchase?  I'm imagining something along the lines of pre-paying for alcoholic beverages and having them waiting for you in the cabana when you arrive?  Just curious though because in researching the cabanas, I haven't seen anything else about this.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Callymum

MrSanderz27 said:


> I understand that you can ask the cabana host to get drinks from the bar; however, does anyone know the details of these "beverage packages" that are available for purchase?  I'm imagining something along the lines of pre-paying for alcoholic beverages and having them waiting for you in the cabana when you arrive?  Just curious though because in researching the cabanas, I haven't seen anything else about this.
> 
> Thanks everyone!




The place to find some Beverage Options is in "Gifts and Amenities page"

This link is the Spa and Beverage options you can buy and they will put into the Cabana for you. And there is the Normal Bar menu also.

On the link page carry on down until you reach the Spa and Beverage for the Beers etc. the wine and champagne packs are above the Beers. 
http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/planning-center/gifts-and-amenities/#Florida Ports Food & Wine


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

MrSanderz27 said:


> I understand that you can ask the cabana host to get drinks from the bar; however, does anyone know the details of these "beverage packages" that are available for purchase?  I'm imagining something along the lines of pre-paying for alcoholic beverages and having them waiting for you in the cabana when you arrive?  Just curious though because in researching the cabanas, I haven't seen anything else about this.
> 
> Thanks everyone!



There are specific Cabana drink packages that can be ordered:





This flyer is provided in your cabin with the cardboard cabana the night before Castaway Cay.


----------



## MrSanderz27

Wendy&Grumpy said:
			
		

> There are specific Cabana drink packages that can be ordered:
> 
> This flyer is provided in your cabin with the cardboard cabana the night before Castaway Cay.



Thank you so much for the information and picture... That is exactly what I wanted to know!


----------



## CEGrant

Thanks Wendy! Bucket of Coronas, here I come!


----------



## Tigger&Bubba

Thank You to everyone who has shared so much info on the cabanas.  We just booked our cabanas for Christmas this year.  All of the input and tips made it a much easier process and decision.   You are all Santa's helpers!


----------



## disneyholic family

DreamGirl90 said:


> We live in a condo at Daytona Beach Shores. It isn't the Med, but it isn't bad!
> 
> We do not have children and don't want to risk paying nearly $500 to be next to a cabana full of young ones who may equate playfulness with loudness. It is nothing against kids, but there are enough on the ship and when we are on CC we would like an adult retreat. If we can't have that, we will stick to excursions and roam the island. We don't mind being around kids, but we don't want to pay a high price to be stuck next to one family all day with no way to know in advance if it will be a couple with two well-behaved kids or at the opposite extreme, two couples with four screaming little ones. For us that would be a $500 gamble. We can live without a cabana and give others more opportunity to nab one.



totally get the point of view on kids - we're the same..

on this cruise, we'll be 3 adults in a cabana on the adult beach...

even when i was on the cruise with my husband and kids, we did our best to avoid areas with kids...at that time, DS was in the teen club and DD was already 18, so she could hang out with us in the adult areas of the ship and CC...


----------



## Callymum

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> There are specific Cabana drink packages that can be ordered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This flyer is provided in your cabin with the cardboard cabana the night before Castaway Cay.




Well Done I couldn't find that anywhere.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Callymum said:


> Well Done I couldn't find that anywhere.



I had scanned and posted it after our last cruise.  

It's floating around in another thread here somewhere!


----------



## Laila Bryce

ntheory said:
			
		

> Concierge encouraged me to do it myself because the cabanas do go quickly.  I was up at midnight booking mine and got the one I wanted.  They do hold some back for concierge guests, but they are the higher numbered cabanas.  If you want a lower numbered one, book it yourself at midnight.



Yeah same here.  Kind if frustratung, part of concierge is thet are to help you with bookings, but I still had to stay up til midnight and do all of mine.  What are we paying for again?


----------



## disneyholic family

Laila Bryce said:


> Yeah same here.  Kind if frustratung, part of concierge is thet are to help you with bookings, but I still had to stay up til midnight and do all of mine.  What are we paying for again?



i was also told that they would do it for me, but that it would only be at 8 in the morning so it would be better for me to do it myself at midnight..


----------



## SonicGuy

Laila Bryce said:
			
		

> Yeah same here.  Kind if frustratung, part of concierge is thet are to help you with bookings, but I still had to stay up til midnight and do all of mine.  What are we paying for again?



My concierge email basically said the same thing - "we will work on it when we get in at 8:30, but just so you know they go live online at midnight a go very quickly "


----------



## disneyholic family

and they do go very quickly....i logged in at about 30 seconds after midnight and there were already quite a few booked.... 
i saw it and said - wow...speedy people!!!  (well, i didn't say exactly that, but close to it, in a more colorful way)...


----------



## Tigger&Bubba

SonicGuy said:


> My concierge email basically said the same thing - "we will work on it when we get in at 8:30, but just so you know they go live online at midnight a go very quickly "



Ditto:   Concierge suggested I book it myself as well.  (I'm glad I did as they dissapeared very quickly).  We are double dip so I will have to do the same late night booking next week!  It seems their capacity before we sail is mainly informational in nature. They make lots of notations and can help with rotations..  Having said this, once onboard I really appreciate the service they provide.


----------



## RDP

The Castaway Beverage Escape looks good! Don't think I,d make it back on the ship! lol


----------



## Keira1387

We are a couple with no children. We tried to get a cabana at SB, but all that was available was family beach. We are used to the serene quiet of serenity bay, so I'm just wondering if it's going to be a big difference noise wise at the family beach. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## CEGrant

RDP said:


> The Castaway Beverage Escape looks good! Don't think I,d make it back on the ship! lol



Why do you think they have golf carts for transporting the cabana guests???


----------



## AAshleySEG

Keira1387 said:
			
		

> We are a couple with no children. We tried to get a cabana at SB, but all that was available was family beach. We are used to the serene quiet of serenity bay, so I'm just wondering if it's going to be a big difference noise wise at the family beach. Any input is appreciated.



Hi! We are also a couple with no children and had a cabana on the family beach for the 8/19 Dream Cruise. We thought it was fantastic, you are still on a private beach with the family cabana so it is still pretty great. I mean of course there will be a little noise but it wasn't something we even noticed at all, it was still just as relaxing as our full day on serenity bay...if not more so! If you have any other questions I'll be happy to try and answer them


----------



## Keira1387

AAshleySEG said:


> Hi! We are also a couple with no children and had a cabana on the family beach for the 8/19 Dream Cruise. We thought it was fantastic, you are still on a private beach with the family cabana so it is still pretty great. I mean of course there will be a little noise but it wasn't something we even noticed at all, it was still just as relaxing as our full day on serenity bay...if not more so! If you have any other questions I'll be happy to try and answer them



Thank you so much for your response! You have put my mind at ease! Looking forward to the cabana now!


----------



## MBPrincessMoM

Keira1387 said:


> We are a couple with no children. We tried to get a cabana at SB, but all that was available was family beach. We are used to the serene quiet of serenity bay, so I'm just wondering if it's going to be a big difference noise wise at the family beach. Any input is appreciated.



Go for the highest number you can. The ones past 12 are very secluded without anyone swimming in front of them.


----------



## SallySkelington

MBPrincessMoM said:
			
		

> Go for the highest number you can. The ones past 12 are very secluded without anyone swimming in front of them.



Does this go for SB as well, or just the family beach?


----------



## Keggy

CEGrant said:
			
		

> Why do you think they have golf carts for transporting the cabana guests???



Do they take you from the ship to your cabana too? If so, do they tell us once we are on the ship where to go?

Thnx!


----------



## Laila Bryce

Keggy said:
			
		

> Do they take you from the ship to your cabana too? If so, do they tell us once we are on the ship where to go?
> 
> Thnx!



Curious too


----------



## AndyR

Keggy said:


> Do they take you from the ship to your cabana too? If so, do they tell us once we are on the ship where to go?
> 
> Thnx!





Laila Bryce said:


> Curious too



IIRC you catch the regular tram to the Cabana check-in. They then take you by cart to your cabana.


----------



## disneyholic family

SallySkelington said:
			
		

> Does this go for SB as well, or just the family beach?



SB only  has four cabanas

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Goldeelox9

Kendra, I sooo wish I could talk my family into a Cabana.  ENjoy it!  I can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## RDP

CEGrant said:


> Why do you think they have golf carts for transporting the cabana guests???



Thanks I now have an exit strategy !


----------



## Keira1387

Goldeelox9 said:


> Kendra, I sooo wish I could talk my family into a Cabana.  ENjoy it!  I can't wait to see your pictures!



Thanks Lisa!


----------



## domiii

Goldeelox9 said:


> Kendra, I sooo wish I could talk my family into a Cabana.  ENjoy it!  I can't wait to see your pictures!



Love your pictures. We were on the cruise with you when you got married!!!!


----------



## SharonLowe

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> There are specific Cabana drink packages that can be ordered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This flyer is provided in your cabin with the cardboard cabana the night before Castaway Cay.



We just got off the 5-night August 24 sailing and we had a cabana on the family beach both CC days.  The beverage menu was not provided either time so this may have been discontinued or may just be a SB item.  There is a drinks menu in the cabana and the bartender from the ship walks the family beach cabana area to take drink orders.


----------



## doodledaisy

MBPrincessMoM said:
			
		

> Go for the highest number you can. The ones past 12 are very secluded without anyone swimming in front of them.



We just returned from the August 24 Dream and we had cabana #17 it is the last cabana on the family beach and it was so nice there was only a little noise from the cabana next door. So glad we were able to get a cabana much more relaxing than the first day at castaway among the hustle and bustle of the public beach. The only bad thing there is not a swimming area right in front of the cabana you have to walk down to the swimming area which was not a big deal but it would have been nice to watch the kids swim from the cabana.


----------



## Callymum

doodledaisy said:


> We just returned from the August 24 Dream and we had cabana #17 it is the last cabana on the family beach and it was so nice there was only a little noise from the cabana next door. So glad we were able to get a cabana much more relaxing than the first day at castaway among the hustle and bustle of the public beach. The only bad thing there is not a swimming area right in front of the cabana you have to walk down to the swimming area which was not a big deal but it would have been nice to watch the kids swim from the cabana.



We have 17 booked in 4 wks time, I was worried it was far away but I think I'm happy now it's a quieter area. 
Do you get the Sun ok at this cabana. I'm hoping to lay on the Hammock all day.


----------



## hayesfamof4

I can't ever seem to get one!!
BlaH!


----------



## bahacca

This will be our first DIsney cruise, so am I to understand that people will have several weeks to book cabanas before i'll even have a crack at it?  What are the odds I'll be able to get one.  We are sailing April 4, 2013.


----------



## WinstonC

bahacca said:
			
		

> This will be our first DIsney cruise, so am I to understand that people will have several weeks to book cabanas before i'll even have a crack at it?  What are the odds I'll be able to get one.  We are sailing April 4, 2013.



Concierge guests and Castaway Club members get to book up to 120 days in advance. First time cruisers who aren't staying Concierge can book 75 days ahead. So yes, it's likely that they'll all be booked, especially given the time of year that you're cruising. However, DCL holds back a few cabanas for onboard booking (assuming they're not being used for a wedding or other special event), so you might have a chance at one of those. Also, cancellations do occur, so you might be able to snag one before or even during the cruise.

If you really have your heart set on a cabana, I'd recommend booking a Concierge stateroom and then being online at midnight of the 120-day mark to make sure you snag one.


----------



## bahacca

WinstonC said:


> Concierge guests and Castaway Club members get to book up to 120 days in advance. First time cruisers who aren't staying Concierge can book 75 days ahead. So yes, it's likely that they'll all be booked, especially given the time of year that you're cruising. However, DCL holds back a few cabanas for onboard booking (assuming they're not being used for a wedding or other special event), so you might have a chance at one of those. Also, cancellations do occur, so you might be able to snag one before or even during the cruise.
> 
> If you really have your heart set on a cabana, I'd recommend booking a Concierge stateroom and then being online at midnight of the 120-day mark to make sure you snag one.


Thanks so much, WInston.  My MIL booked our rooms already, so no concierge.  She did book through RCI-would that make any difference?  Like could she call RCI and make a note that she wants to book a cabana?  If not, I guess I'll just spend the money elsewhere


----------



## jilljill

bahacca said:


> Thanks so much, WInston.  My MIL booked our rooms already, so no concierge.  She did book through RCI-would that make any difference?  Like could she call RCI and make a note that she wants to book a cabana?  If not, I guess I'll just spend the money elsewhere



You can do your own bookings directly on DCL's website.  I wouldn't want an agent do to my on board bookings for me.  
Just keep checking since cabanas do open up for many sailings as people change their minds and such.


----------



## chateau

Goldeelox9 said:


> Kendra, I sooo wish I could talk my family into a Cabana.  ENjoy it!  I can't wait to see your pictures!



 your wedding pictures are AMAZING! 

We want to talk our family into not getting one NEXT to us! Just kidding!



MBPrincessMoM said:


> Go for the highest number you can. The ones past 12 are very secluded without anyone swimming in front of them.


 Is there a map I can view to decide? Any variations in price? Sorry if it's in this thread and I missed it!


----------



## mikeymouse1223

WinstonC said:


> Concierge guests and Castaway Club members get to book up to 120 days in advance. First time cruisers who aren't staying Concierge can book 75 days ahead. So yes, it's likely that they'll all be booked, especially given the time of year that you're cruising. However, DCL holds back a few cabanas for onboard booking (assuming they're not being used for a wedding or other special event), so you might have a chance at one of those. Also, cancellations do occur, so you might be able to snag one before or even during the cruise.
> 
> If you really have your heart set on a cabana, I'd recommend booking a Concierge stateroom and then being online at midnight of the 120-day mark to make sure you snag one.



WinstonC is right!  I hit my 120 day activity reservation window last night at midnight (we're sailing concierge - but its' our first cruise).  I couldn't believe how fast the cabanas disappeared.  Within 10 minutes, there were only 8 left on the family beach, and 1 left on Serenity Bay.  As of 9:30am this morning, there were only 2 left on the family beach, and that's it - less than 12 hours after the reservation window opened up!  We're not doing a cabana this time, but I was interested to see how fast they would go.  It looks like you pretty much need to be Platinum, Concierge, or just plain lucky!  Good luck!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

mikeymouse1223 said:


> WinstonC is right!  I hit my 120 day activity reservation window last night at midnight (we're sailing concierge - but its' our first cruise).  I couldn't believe how fast the cabanas disappeared.  Within 10 minutes, there were only 8 left on the family beach, and 1 left on Serenity Bay.  As of 9:30am this morning, there were only 2 left on the family beach, and that's it - less than 12 hours after the reservation window opened up!  We're not doing a cabana this time, but I was interested to see how fast they would go.  It looks like you pretty much need to be Platinum, Concierge, or just plain lucky!  Good luck!



I'm only Silver and must be lucky, as we have been able to get a cabana every time we wanted one (3 cruises so far)!!

Of course, I refused to take no for an answer and kept checking until one opened up a few days before our last cruise (the other two I was able to book when our window opened up)!


----------



## mhconley

WinstonC said:


> If you really have your heart set on a cabana, I'd recommend booking a Concierge stateroom and then being online at midnight of the 120-day mark to make sure you snag one.



Are cabanas really worth $1,500.00?    That's what concierge plus the cabana itself would cost me.

I think I'll take my chances there will be one left at the 75 day mark.   If not it was not meant to be....

Martin


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

mhconley said:


> Are cabanas really worth $1,500.00?    That's what concierge plus the cabana itself would cost me.
> 
> I think I'll take my chances there will be one left at the 75 day mark.   If not it was not meant to be....
> 
> Martin



No. 

I'm with you, take your chances and if not, it's not meant to be!

So far we've been able to get a cabana 3 out of 3 times we wanted one... and we're not even gold yet!


----------



## cblack

mikeymouse1223 said:


> WinstonC is right!  I hit my 120 day activity reservation window last night at midnight (we're sailing concierge - but its' our first cruise).  I couldn't believe how fast the cabanas disappeared.  Within 10 minutes, there were only 8 left on the family beach, and 1 left on Serenity Bay.  As of 9:30am this morning, there were only 2 left on the family beach, and that's it - less than 12 hours after the reservation window opened up!  We're not doing a cabana this time, but I was interested to see how fast they would go.  It looks like you pretty much need to be Platinum, Concierge, or just plain lucky!  Good luck!



On my last cruise, the online booking for cabanas was not yet open, so I had to book through shoreside concierge. Now that the bookings are online, where do you find them on the site? Are they listed under excursions or somewhere else? My booking window is coming up and the cabana is priority #1 for booking.


----------



## cheesemouse

cblack said:


> On my last cruise, the online booking for cabanas was not yet open, so I had to book through shoreside concierge. Now that the bookings are online, where do you find them on the site? Are they listed under excursions or somewhere else? My booking window is coming up and the cabana is priority #1 for booking.



Ditto on this question.  It's our first DCL cruise but we are in a concierge cabin so I'm hopeful that I'll be able to get one, but need to know exactly where on the website to go at midnight.  Thanks!


----------



## mikeymouse1223

cblack said:


> On my last cruise, the online booking for cabanas was not yet open, so I had to book through shoreside concierge. Now that the bookings are online, where do you find them on the site? Are they listed under excursions or somewhere else? My booking window is coming up and the cabana is priority #1 for booking.



You log into your reservation, click on "cruise activities", then "+ add an activity".  You will find it under "port adventures".  You can choose whichever cabana number you would like, as long as it is still available!  Remember to confirm it right after you add it to your cart.


----------



## cblack

mikeymouse1223 said:


> You log into your reservation, click on "cruise activities", then "+ add an activity".  You will find it under "port adventures".  You can choose whichever cabana number you would like, as long as it is still available!  Remember to confirm it right after you add it to your cart.



Thank you!


----------



## hayesfamof4

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> No.
> 
> I'm with you, take your chances and if not, it's not meant to be!
> 
> So far we've been able to get a cabana 3 out of 3 times we wanted one... and we're not even gold yet!



Wow!!  How do you get them?  This is our third cruise and no cabana, yet again.  I keep checking though!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

hayesfamof4 said:


> Wow!!  How do you get them?  This is our third cruise and no cabana, yet again.  I keep checking though!



Two were reserved at midnight when our window opened - January & October cruises - so maybe being off-season helped?

The other was our April Fantasy cruise and all were booked when our window opened, but I was determined and kept checking every day - and one finally opened up just days before our cruise!


----------



## hayesfamof4

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Two were reserved at midnight when our window opened - January & October cruises - so maybe being off-season helped?
> 
> The other was our April Fantasy cruise and all were booked when our window opened, but I was determined and kept checking every day - and one finally opened up just days before our cruise!



We did the April fantasy cruise as well - which date were you on?  I checked constantly on that one.  LOL  None!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

hayesfamof4 said:


> We did the April fantasy cruise as well - which date were you on?  I checked constantly on that one.  LOL  None!



We were on the same cruise!!  I knew your name sounded familiar!!!

I was logging in to the DCL site to check when I saw a post in our FB group that there was a Cabana available, I think less than a week before the cruise.  I was holding my breath cuz the post was an hour or so old... but it was still available and I was able to grab it!  I was shocked!


----------



## hayesfamof4

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> We were on the same cruise!!  I knew your name sounded familiar!!!
> 
> I was logging in to the DCL site to check when I saw a post in our FB group that there was a Cabana available, I think less than a week before the cruise.  I was holding my breath cuz the post was an hour or so old... but it was still available and I was able to grab it!  I was shocked!



That was a great cruise!  We're doing the Halloween cruise in October.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

hayesfamof4 said:


> That was a great cruise!  We're doing the Halloween cruise in October.



Yes, it was!

We're doing the cruise before you in October and were so excited to find out Halloween would celebrated!!!


----------



## klass3

Just wondering - I'm on the West coast. So do I log on at 9:00 P.M. or midnight? Says midnight Eastern time. Want a cabana so I need to be ready! We're Concierge so I'm hoping.


----------



## coloradodumbo

So my family is sailing on the fantasy in January, this is the first time we are trying the concierge because my grandma and cousins are going with us. They have never been on a cruise before so we thought we would surprise them with the upgrade. We just hit our 120 day window and booked our cabanas. The issue is we had e-mailed concierge at 121 days and asked a "what-if" question about cabana bookings. It turns out that they ended up booking a cabana for us because of our "what if" question. Not knowing they did this we made a cabana reservation ourselves and then our second reservation also made a cabana reservation. We are going to release to cabanas ASAP since they are popular but now we are stuck trying to figure out what one we keep. We have 4, 7, and 9 any thoughts? I have seen the pics for 7 and 9 but any thoughts would be helpful. We were so worried about not getting a cabana and yet we somehow ended up with three?!


----------



## mouthdoc

klass3 said:


> Just wondering - I'm on the West coast. So do I log on at 9:00 P.M. or midnight? Says midnight Eastern time. Want a cabana so I need to be ready! We're Concierge so I'm hoping.



Yep, log on at 9:00 p.m. your time.  I was able to snag a Cabana for our cruise this November.  With concierge, you shouldn't have any problems.  Good Luck!!


----------



## Fuhnuh

coloradodumbo said:


> We have 4, 7, and 9 any thoughts? I have seen the pics for 7 and 9 but any thoughts would be helpful. We were so worried about not getting a cabana and yet we somehow ended up with three?!



We had cabana 4 on both stops on our August 10 cruise and were really happy with both the cabana and location.  It is right in the middle of the beach, close enough to the bathrooms and Cookies 2 but not too close.  I don't think you would be unhappy with any of your choices.  Do you have an specific wishes or worries?


----------



## Reto

A couple minutes ago, I logged into my reservation for my Nov. 10, 2012 Western Caribbean cruise and saw, that Family Beach Cabana #17 was available, so I got it right away. I'm now at 63 days out, so just wanted to say that it IS possible to get one even at 90 days or less.

Originally, I was able to book #20 on Serenity Bay, but since I had #19 last year, I wanted to get something different.

Now this is where my problem begins: How do you cancel a cabana (or any port excursion for that matter) on DCL's new website?

Tried the following already:

I logged in, which took me to "My Reservations". Clicked on "+Add Activities" under "My Cruise Activities". Then I clicked on "Port Adventure (2)" at Castaway Cay, which brings up the two booked cabanas, each with a "Modify" link. When I click that, it takes me to the page where you book port excursions for Castaway Cay. Well, I don't want to book anything, I would like to release cabana #20. How do I do that?

TIA!


----------



## Renysmom

Reto said:


> Now this is where my problem begins: How do you cancel a cabana (or any port excursion for that matter) on DCL's new website?
> 
> Tried the following already:
> 
> I logged in, which took me to "My Reservations". Clicked on "+Add Activities" under "My Cruise Activities". Then I clicked on "Port Adventure (2)" at Castaway Cay, which brings up the two booked cabanas, each with a "Modify" link. When I click that, it takes me to the page where you book port excursions for Castaway Cay. Well, I don't want to book anything, I would like to release cabana #20. How do I do that?
> 
> TIA!



We had a thread about this a week or so ago, no one can figure it out so people just called DCL and had them do it.  

Could be that DCL has decided not to make it so easy to cancel.  Not sure, just speculating.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Renysmom said:


> We had a thread about this a week or so ago, no one can figure it out so people just called DCL and had them do it.
> 
> Could be that DCL has decided not to make it so easy to cancel.  Not sure, just speculating.



I think they somehow missed that option in their website update. 

It was there before the change!


----------



## coloradodumbo

Fuhnuh said:
			
		

> We had cabana 4 on both stops on our August 10 cruise and were really happy with both the cabana and location.  It is right in the middle of the beach, close enough to the bathrooms and Cookies 2 but not too close.  I don't think you would be unhappy with any of your choices.  Do you have an specific wishes or worries?



We don't have any specific worries, we would like the best view of the ship but I know that all three will have great views. The last time we were at castaway cay they didn't have the cabanas. We are curious to see all the new updates and thought that with 6 people a cabana was a good option for our family since we range in age from 11-82.


----------



## Bonniec

> Are cabanas really worth $1,500.00?  That's what concierge plus the cabana itself would cost me.



For us it will be. We are specifically planning a concierge JUST so we can do that....just this once. Living in FL too when those rates come up, for us it's going to cost several thousand more. But this is our first cruise with all of us together (twins in college) so we want to make it really special.

After that one, we plan to book more but they will probably be last minute ones with resident rates.


----------



## Callymum

bahacca said:


> Thanks so much, WInston.  My MIL booked our rooms already, so no concierge.  She did book through RCI-would that make any difference?  Like could she call RCI and make a note that she wants to book a cabana?  If not, I guess I'll just spend the money elsewhere





I'm silver and everything was booked when I logged on.  I checked at least 3 times a Day and was lucky to get one about 12 days later.

Other option is to be aware that the People who have Cabanas booked need to keep or cancel 3 days before your Cruise Date.

I would check with a vengeance a week before your Cruise untill the 3 day window as I bet someone will change their mind.


----------



## Callymum

Reto said:


> A couple minutes ago, I logged into my reservation for my Nov. 10, 2012 Western Caribbean cruise and saw, that Family Beach Cabana #17 was available, so I got it right away. I'm now at 63 days out, so just wanted to say that it IS possible to get one even at 90 days or less.
> 
> Originally, I was able to book #20 on Serenity Bay, but since I had #19 last year, I wanted to get something different.
> 
> Now this is where my problem begins: How do you cancel a cabana (or any port excursion for that matter) on DCL's new website?
> 
> Tried the following already:
> 
> I logged in, which took me to "My Reservations". Clicked on "+Add Activities" under "My Cruise Activities". Then I clicked on "Port Adventure (2)" at Castaway Cay, which brings up the two booked cabanas, each with a "Modify" link. When I click that, it takes me to the page where you book port excursions for Castaway Cay. Well, I don't want to book anything, I would like to release cabana #20. How do I do that?
> 
> TIA!





      I cancelled an excursion an hour ago.

I clicked On my cruise activities overview. ( all the Cruise Days )

Click on the (top) bit of castaway cay Day 

It will show a white box with your cabana # Details at the top.

At the bottom of white box it says ( View Details) Click this.

This then goes to the area where you press cancel for the Cabana.

It then asks are you sure then press yes/accept.
Done.


----------



## Reto

Callymum said:


> I cancelled an excursion an hour ago.
> 
> I clicked On my cruise activities overview. ( all the Cruise Days )
> 
> Click on the (top) bit of castaway cay Day
> 
> It will show a white box with your cabana # Details at the top.
> 
> At the bottom of white box it says ( View Details) Click this.
> 
> This then goes to the area where you press cancel for the Cabana.
> 
> It then asks are you sure then press yes/accept.
> Done.



THANK YOU!

I see that will work. But before I really cancel, I'm going to announce it in our cruise meet thread to give other people a chance to grab Serenity Bay Cabana #20 on the Nov. 10, 2012 Western Caribbean.


----------



## Callymum

No Bother. Number 20 was there also when I Booked our #17.
It Lasted about 10 mins and then was snapped up.


----------



## Reto

I'm back from my FANTASTIC cruise and really enjoyed the time in Cabana #17. Although #17 is at the very end, the location still isn't too bad, because you're at the far end of the private beach area - meaning it can't get any quieter.

Pretty low tide in the afternoon with water being just over the ankle. The deepest it got was waist high. Otherwise nice conditions, very few rocks in the ocean. Saw three stingrays and lots of fish.

Being a Jungle Book fan, I loved when they piped in the steel-drum version of "Bare Necessities". Very cool!

For all you future cruisers - here's a video tour of my cabana and the nearby beach area: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uz3TYPSNwiw

And of course I took plenty of photos, too:




View from near Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr




Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr




Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr




Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr




Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr




Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr




Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr




Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr




Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr




Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr




Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr




Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr




Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr




Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr




Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr




Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr




Disney's Castaway Cay Island - Area near Family Beach Cabanas by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr




The Disney Fantasy from the Private Area near the Family Beach Cabanas on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr




View near Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr




Family Beach Cabanas Area on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr




Family Beach Cabanas Area on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr




Ocean near the Family Beach Cabanas on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr

Very low tide:




View from Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr




Disney Fantasy Cruise Ship as seen from the Family Beach Cabanas on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr


----------



## jenpink

Thanks for the pictures.  I have this cabana reserved for my January cruise


----------



## Bonniec

Your video is amazing. I won't get to go till October next year. I may have to view this a lot to tide me over!


What was the water temperature like? It's been so cold here in FL this year I'm wondering how cold it is there.


----------



## Reto

Bonniec said:


> What was the water temperature like? It's been so cold here in FL this year I'm wondering how cold it is there.



Actually, the water was pretty warm - 78°F. It was a warm day, too with no rain showers, just some clouds moving in in the afternoon.


----------



## Bonniec

Thanks....Ugh, I can't wait!!


----------



## SigalTchelet

Hi-I am a first time Disney Cruiser and interested in the Cabanas-secifically the handicapped accessible one.  Does anyone know typically how fast that one is booked? I won't be able to book until 90 days out. Do you think I have a chance at getting it?  Thanks!


----------



## dizneeat

SigalTchelet said:


> Hi-I am a first time Disney Cruiser and interested in the Cabanas-secifically the handicapped accessible one.  Does anyone know typically how fast that one is booked? I won't be able to book until 90 days out. Do you think I have a chance at getting it?  Thanks!



When I booked my Cabana (at 105 days out - we are gold CC members) there were only 2 Cabanas left at the Family Beach and 2 at Serenity Bay. If you are a first time cruiser and NOT cruising with a silver CC member in your room, then you can only book your excursions 75 days before sailing. So I would say, your chances of renting a Cabana are pretty slim, especially the accessable one. 
BUT, check back often, people cancel and if you cannot secure one before your cruise, go to Guest Services and have your name put on the waiting list!


----------



## mrsamador321

What are the cabanas for


----------



## Bonniec

mrsamador321 said:


> What are the cabanas for



Just look at the pics and the video link above and you will see. They are very pricey, but highly sought after. I booked concierge as a first time cruiser, just so I would be able to get one at the 120 day mark.


----------



## jcjen519

mlemmons said:


> For those that are interested.  Here's the view from Cabana 11.



 thanks!  we are booked in 11 for our april cruise!  looks great


----------



## PATTERSON PARTY OF 3

Reto said:


> I'm back from my FANTASTIC cruise and really enjoyed the time in Cabana #17. Although #17 is at the very end, the location still isn't too bad, because you're at the far end of the private beach area - meaning it can't get any quieter.
> 
> Pretty low tide in the afternoon with water being just over the ankle. The deepest it got was waist high. Otherwise nice conditions, very few rocks in the ocean. Saw three stingrays and lots of fish.
> 
> Being a Jungle Book fan, I loved when they piped in the steel-drum version of "Bare Necessities". Very cool!
> 
> For all you future cruisers - here's a video tour of my cabana and the nearby beach area: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uz3TYPSNwiw
> 
> And of course I took plenty of photos, too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney's Castaway Cay Island - Area near Family Beach Cabanas by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Disney Fantasy from the Private Area near the Family Beach Cabanas on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View near Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Beach Cabanas Area on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Beach Cabanas Area on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ocean near the Family Beach Cabanas on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr
> 
> Very low tide:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from Family Beach Cabana #17 on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Fantasy Cruise Ship as seen from the Family Beach Cabanas on Disney's Castaway Cay Island by Reto Kurmann, on Flickr




After I watched your video .. I have my heart set on #17 during our 11-16 cruise this year. We are concierge  so at 120 day out I will be PIF and sitting up at 12 EST to get it. Now though I am concerned about the low tide.... How time does low tide accure? I don't want to do the cabana then have no water in the afternoon. How is your input on it?


----------



## poohj80

Does anyone know if they offer a CD of the music they pipe into the cabanas for sale?  Love the music as well!


----------



## Reto

PATTERSON PARTY OF 3 said:


> Now though I am concerned about the low tide.... How time does low tide accure? I don't want to do the cabana then have no water in the afternoon. How is your input on it?



The real low tide you see on the photo was captured at 3:35pm and I think it started to drain around 2pm. However, the water was never deep enough for any real swimming, waist-high at best. It wasn't disturbing for me and if you want to get into depper water, just walk around the corner to the lower-numbered FB cabanas, where it was fine all-day long.


----------



## PATTERSON PARTY OF 3

Reto said:


> The real low tide you see on the photo was captured at 3:35pm and I think it started to drain around 2pm. However, the water was never deep enough for any real swimming, waist-high at best. It wasn't disturbing for me and if you want to get into depper water, just walk around the corner to the lower-numbered FB cabanas, where it was fine all-day long.



Thanks so much!!  You have put my worries to easy. I had this nightmarish image of all the water being gone at noon, or ankle deep water all day!  

But that would be great.. waist deep most of the day is perfect!! 

We can spend the rest of the time napping on the   We are not  crowd people and #17 looks to aforward the best privacy!


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

What is the cost for one on the family beach?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## lorimay

$499 for the day.

Worth every penny in my opinion.


----------



## angielavon

First time cruisers don't give up hope! I was able to book Cabana #5 when my reservation window opened at 75 days.


----------



## Ash82289

We weill have a family of 12 for our cruise aboard the Fantasy that sails on 6-01. It will be our oldest daughters birthday so we are trying to make it extra special for her on this trip. We are interested in renting a cabana at our stop at Castaway. 
Is there a limit as to how many people can be at one?
And does anyone know prices?
I came across all this information somewhere but I can not seem to find it again.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kaseyC

Family Beach Cabanas are $499 for 6 guests.  Each additional guest up to the max of 10 is $50 pp.  You would need 2 Cabanas for your party of 12.

I'm not sure what the rates are for the Serenity Bay Adults only Cabanas.


----------



## shburks

kaseyC said:
			
		

> Family Beach Cabanas are $499 for 6 guests.  Each additional guest up to the max of 10 is $50 pp.  You would need 2 Cabanas for your party of 12.
> 
> I'm not sure what the rates are for the Serenity Bay Adults only Cabanas.



Yep. We put 10 in a Cabana two weeks ago for total price of $699


----------



## Ash82289

Wher can I find prices for the cabanas?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

kaseyC said:


> Family Beach Cabanas are $499 for 6 guests.  Each additional guest up to the max of 10 is $50 pp.  You would need 2 Cabanas for your party of 12.
> 
> I'm not sure what the rates are for the Serenity Bay Adults only Cabanas.



Serenity Bay cabanas are $399 for 4 guests.  Additional guests up to 10 are $50 each.


----------



## Ash82289

Thanks for the speedy respones!!


----------



## Conkozan

Are they still doing the Castaway Beverage Escape on either SB or Family Beach for the cabana's?


----------



## poohj80

Conkozan said:


> Are they still doing the Castaway Beverage Escape on either SB or Family Beach for the cabana's?



What is/was the beverage escape?


----------



## jilljill

poohj80 said:


> What is/was the beverage escape?



Back about 5 or 6 pages in this thread there's talk about the beverage packages you can pre-order to have waiting in your cabana when you arrive.


----------



## poohj80

jilljill said:


> Back about 5 or 6 pages in this thread there's talk about the beverage packages you can pre-order to have waiting in your cabana when you arrive.



We've had a cabana twice (last in March 2012) and this wasn't offered either time.


----------



## pudinhd

It took me a few days, but I finally made it through all 122 pages!!!    Thanks to everyone who shared the details and pictures!  Very helpful!!  Looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## irishtwins1112

angielavon said:


> First time cruisers don't give up hope! I was able to book Cabana #5 when my reservation window opened at 75 days.



You give me hope!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## egesicki

While I certainly would love to be able to afford a cabana, it's just not in our budget.  So, here are my tips for those in the same boat.  We have been to CC twice, most recently on Sunday Mar 10 2013.  If you head to the farthest part of the Family Beach, on the second crescent, and sit between the Sand Bar and the cabanas, it is less crowded.  Fewer people make the trek down that far.  It's not such a bad walk all the way, and of course you can take the tram to cut it further.  All the chairs and umbrellas were open when we got there, about 9:15am, and even by lunchtime there were still many open chairs and plenty of room in the sand by the water.  In this spot you are very close to restrooms and Cookies Too for lunch, as well as Spring a Leak and In Da Shade.  You can also hear the same steel drum music as in the cabanas because they play it at the SandBar too.  Enjoy, can't wait to get back there!


----------



## tinkerone

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> There are specific Cabana drink packages that can be ordered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This flyer is provided in your cabin with the cardboard cabana the night before Castaway Cay.



I don't suppose you still have this floating around do you?  if you could repost that would be awesome.
thanks


----------



## Patricia1

After reading all the excitement, I'm going to have to try for a Cabana!!  We can book at 120, so keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## garcia2000

When I look under port adventures cabanas are not listed? Where can I get info?


----------



## Bear3412

garcia2000 said:


> When I look under port adventures cabanas are not listed? Where can I get info?



I believe that is exactly where the info was located previously. 
Wonder if they pulled the info since so few could reserve and then shared their disappointment with DCL. 
Even a Goggle search pulled up no details on DCL site, only a few references.

Weird.


----------



## Patricia1

Bear3412 said:


> I believe that is exactly where the info was located previously.
> Wonder if they pulled the info since so few could reserve and then shared their disappointment with DCL.
> Even a Goggle search pulled up no details on DCL site, only a few references.
> 
> Weird.



Same here! that's why I searched the Experts on DIS!!


----------



## k3chantal

Patricia1 said:


> Same here! that's why I searched the Experts on DIS!!



Bump


----------



## irishtwins1112

Now I am all freaked out that they will be changed to concierge only.


----------



## jaurban

The cabanas show up once your reservation window opens. They are just greyed out as booked unless available. They are not limited to concierge.


----------



## Bear3412

I believe garcia2000 was just looking for info, not trying to book one currently.


----------



## jaurban

Yes. But I was trying to say they are not limited to concierge since they show up under port activities when you can reserve them  - as that was a speculation for not having info on the site. Sorry to confuse.


----------



## cheesemouse

coloradodumbo said:


> So my family is sailing on the fantasy in January, this is the first time we are trying the concierge because my grandma and cousins are going with us. They have never been on a cruise before so we thought we would surprise them with the upgrade. We just hit our 120 day window and booked our cabanas. The issue is we had e-mailed concierge at 121 days and asked a "what-if" question about cabana bookings. It turns out that they ended up booking a cabana for us because of our "what if" question. Not knowing they did this we made a cabana reservation ourselves and then our second reservation also made a cabana reservation. We are going to release to cabanas ASAP since they are popular but now we are stuck trying to figure out what one we keep. We have 4, 7, and 9 any thoughts? I have seen the pics for 7 and 9 but any thoughts would be helpful. We were so worried about not getting a cabana and yet we somehow ended up with three?!



We had #7 a few weeks ago and it was awesome!  Perfect view.  We were discussing future cabana bookings and decided we would want #8 or lower.  Any ones higher than that start to get by the volleyball court and then around the corner of the beach.  8 and lower are on the main beach side facing the boat.  I'd keep 4 and 7.


----------



## Kaynic80

We are sailing june15th with a group of 10 adults and 2 kids. We were able to get 1 FB cabana and 1 sb cabana. We are hoping to get 2fb cabanas instead. if this does not happen does anyone know if the wristbands will allow the adults to access both the FB cabana and the SB cabana ?


----------



## Bear3412

Kaynic80 said:


> ..... does anyone know if the wristbands will allow the adults to access both the FB cabana and the SB cabana ?



Welcome to the Disboards  

Great first question/post.  I don't recall ever reading this question.
I can only hope you didn't read this whole thread looking for the answer. 

Are you staying concierge level?  If so I'm sure they will work something out. Like trade the SB for FB.
If not ... don't know.  Maybe they will charge you for 8 at FB, 4 at SB, and then you promise not to have more than 6 adults at a time on FB.  That's my solution. 

You could ask folks on your Dismeet if someone is willing to trade a FB for a SB.  And swap onboard @ GS.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2819543

I can assure you someone on FB would rather have a SB cabana. How do you find them?
Make an announcement onboard over the intercom.  JK


----------



## Kaynic80

Bear3412 said:


> Welcome to the Disboards
> 
> Great first question/post.  I don't recall ever reading this question.
> I can only hope you didn't read this whole thread looking for the answer.
> 
> Are you staying concierge level?  If so I'm sure they will work something out. Like trade the SB for FB.
> If not ... don't know.  Maybe they will charge you for 8 at FB, 4 at SB, and then you promise not to have more than 6 adults at a time on FB.  That's my solution.
> 
> You could ask folks on your Dismeet if someone is willing to trade a FB for a SB.
> 
> 
> I can assure you someone on FB would rather have a SB cabana. How do you find them?
> Make an announcement onboard over the intercom.  JK




No I did not search the whole feed I just browsed a little before posting. 
We are not concierge level  but thanks for the suggestions. I will try posting on dismeets about a possible trade. 
Thanks again foe the help


----------



## Bear3412

Tomorrow others with more experience with CC will chime in I'm confident.

The bracelets as is may work for all I know.


----------



## Keira1387

Staying in a cabana on Saturday, and wondering what we should tip the cabana host for the day. There will be 4 of us. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

subscribing


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

samily said:


> Here are pics of #20 for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to to right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to the left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming up the path:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



We have this cabana booked for our trip in August...thanks for the pictures!!

Anyone know how far it is to get food?  My father is elderly and cannot walk far..that is the reason for the cabana (among other reasons) and I was wondering how far it will be for him to go get food or to use the restrooms.  

Is the beach access closeby also?


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

Donald & Daisy Duck said:


> We have this cabana booked for our trip in August...thanks for the pictures!!
> 
> Anyone know how far it is to get food?  My father is elderly and cannot walk far..that is the reason for the cabana (among other reasons) and I was wondering how far it will be for him to go get food or to use the restrooms.
> 
> Is the beach access closeby also?



If you push the call button, your cabana host will drive you to the restrooms and to the food area.


----------



## Calimum

Thanks everyone for all the info, pictures, and videos!  We are going 4/26 and can book at 120 so we plan to try for one...looks like a perfect way to spend a day!


----------



## pearlieq

Keira1387 said:


> Staying in a cabana on Saturday, and wondering what we should tip the cabana host for the day. There will be 4 of us. Any info is appreciated.



I know this is already past, but I'm curious what your experience was.

We had one last weekend (#8 on the family beach and about as perfect as possible) and we wound up not tipping, mostly because there was no opportunity!

The driver took us to our cabana, a host showed us around for a couple of minutes, and then we didn't use any service until we called to be driven back.  We didn't order bar drinks, didn't need anything restocked, and walked ourselves to lunch and the restrooms.  

We were still intending to throw the guy $20 at the end of the day just in case they were counting on tip income, but after he called for the golf cart at the end of the day he scampered off before we could do anything but holler "bye!" at his retreating back.  

This is not a complaint, mind you.  We didn't want to be hovered over.  It just struck me that maybe tipping isn't a big thing for the cabana hosts.  He certainly wasn't lingering or doing anything to indicate he expected one and you aren't given an envelope or anything.


----------



## dclwonderprincess

I had the same experience, actually we had a different host in the morning than in the afternoon.


----------



## missmissy317

Subscribing as well!


----------



## Keira1387

pearlieq said:


> i know this is already past, but i'm curious what your experience was.



We tipped $45 for 4 people. Our host was AMAZING! We are very low maintence, but we did need him a couple of times. He drove us to and from lunch. He also took us to get bikes. Any time we pushed the button he was there less than 2 minutes. The icing on the cake was when he drove us back to the ship. He said we were the last ones left in the cabanas, and that was why he could take us all the way. 

We were in cabana 20. Hope that helps!


----------



## wdwfan30

hi all i have a question. i was able to book cabana #9 for our cruise in july. its listed in my activities and everything, however if i look in the add activities page it still comes up as an available cabana. its not taken away like the other rented ones. is that because i am looking at it or should i be concerned?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

wdwfan30 said:


> hi all i have a question. i was able to book cabana #9 for our cruise in july. its listed in my activities and everything, however if i look in the add activities page it still comes up as an available cabana. its not taken away like the other rented ones. is that because i am looking at it or should i be concerned?



It will always show available TO YOU.  But not to anyone else.


----------



## 3mmm

pearlieq said:


> I know this is already past, but I'm curious what your experience was.
> 
> We had one last weekend (#8 on the family beach and about as perfect as possible) and we wound up not tipping, mostly because there was no opportunity!
> 
> The driver took us to our cabana, a host showed us around for a couple of minutes, and then we didn't use any service until we called to be driven back.  We didn't order bar drinks, didn't need anything restocked, and walked ourselves to lunch and the restrooms.
> 
> We were still intending to throw the guy $20 at the end of the day just in case they were counting on tip income, but after he called for the golf cart at the end of the day he scampered off before we could do anything but holler "bye!" at his retreating back.
> 
> This is not a complaint, mind you.  We didn't want to be hovered over.  It just struck me that maybe tipping isn't a big thing for the cabana hosts.  He certainly wasn't lingering or doing anything to indicate he expected one and you aren't given an envelope or anything.



My understanding is that the hosts are the concierge from the ship and most of the cabana guests are concierge so i think many people just add it to their end of trip tip.  

That is what we planned to do, but for the second time we had weather issues.  This time we did get to dock for a couple of hours, but they did not open the cabanas.  The good news is we ended up with a credit at the end of the trip!


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

wdwfan30 said:


> hi all i have a question. i was able to book cabana #9 for our cruise in july. its listed in my activities and everything, however if i look in the add activities page it still comes up as an available cabana. its not taken away like the other rented ones. is that because i am looking at it or should i be concerned?



It will show as available, but ONLY to the one who has it reserved.  Don't panic - I know this from experience.   I'd booked #5 and was all upset because it still showed as available when I looked.   Found out that is the case, again, ONLY for the person who booked it.

Enjoy!


----------



## vcunning

ThePhantomsGirl said:


> It will show as available, but ONLY to the one who has it reserved.  Don't panic - I know this from experience.   I'd booked #5 and was all upset because it still showed as available when I looked.   Found out that is the case, again, ONLY for the person who booked it.
> 
> Enjoy!



My profile shows a little different.  It says I've reserved a Family Cabana, but doesn't show it available.  

The odd thing I have is that I could only put 2 names out of our party of 8 (2 rooms, linked reservations) on it.  I called Disney, the confirmed the reservation and  said I can fix that once you get on board.  I understand there is an upcharge after 6 guests.


----------



## meg8182000

Got one!!!! :

Hi guys - new to this thread but have been reading as today was my 120 day mark until my cruise and I was able to book a cabana. I'll be traveling with my mom and as this is her birthday cruise we totally splurged and went for concierge for the first time. The shoreside concierge service actually booked our 3 ressies for us but most importantly a cabana.

We got cabana #3 - is this a good one? 

It is amazing to see how fast they pretty much went. This is the DVC members only cruise with 2 stops at CC and the first day only has one FB cabana left and the 2nd day has 1 FB and 1 SB cabana left.

Thanks,

meg8182000


----------



## pudinhd

My husband & I will be going to Castaway Cay for the first time in March and are hoping to get a Cabana.  We even upgraded to concierge to increase our chances.  We are hoping for Serenity Beach, but I am wondering if people would have a problem with 2 adults in a Cabana on the family beach.  If that was where we ended up, would that be okay?  Thank you!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

pudinhd said:


> My husband & I will be going to Castaway Cay for the first time in March and are hoping to get a Cabana.  We even upgraded to concierge to increase our chances.  We are hoping for Serenity Beach, but I am wondering if people would have a problem with 2 adults in a Cabana on the family beach.  If that was where we ended up, would that be okay?  Thank you!!



I'm not sure why you think there might be a problem?   I'd say you have a better chance of getting the cabana on Serenity Bay.  Those times when there have been one or two left over after the 120 window, it seems they've been ones on the adult beach, not the family beach.

Just a note, the family beach ones are $499 and the Serenity Bay ones are $399.


----------



## AlexandNessa

pudinhd said:


> My husband & I will be going to Castaway Cay for the first time in March and are hoping to get a Cabana.  We even upgraded to concierge to increase our chances.  We are hoping for Serenity Beach, but I am wondering if people would have a problem with 2 adults in a Cabana on the family beach.  If that was where we ended up, would that be okay?  Thank you!!




Yep, totally ok!  These two adults love the FB cabanas because they have a private beach. Just decide which cabana number range you'd be happy with and let the shoreside concierge team know.  They'll book your cabana for you. We were away on a cruise when our booking window opened, and I chatted with the shoreside concierge before we left.  I let them know I wanted cabana cabana #4 or as close to it as possible.  When we got back from our cruise, I had an email confirmation from them for #4.  I checked out of curiosity 3 days later, and only the ones on SB are left.  The FB ones are sold out at the moment.


----------



## jenf22

The cabanas are sold out for my cruise, so I've been obsessively checking the DCL multiple times a day.  Does anyone know if the cabanas are always listed at the bottom of the page or are they just down there because they're sold out?  If one opens up will it show up alphabetically with the rest of them?  Thanks much!

Ok - not to get flamed here - but as someone with a child who is desperate to find a Family Cabana, I do find it a little disappointing to know there are "adults only" parties who book the Family Cabanas.  Isn't that kind of like booking an "accessible" room because you like the extra space when you don't actually have any kind of handicap?  I understand if all the Serenity Bay ones are booked and that's all you can get, but my understanding is those are easier to come by.  Again, I don't want to get flamed... I didn't know people did this and am a little disappointed by it... makes me very sad about any hope I might have to get a cabana


----------



## BooToYou7

jenf22 said:
			
		

> The cabanas are sold out for my cruise, so I've been obsessively checking the DCL multiple times a day.  Does anyone know if the cabanas are always listed at the bottom of the page or are they just down there because they're sold out?  If one opens up will it show up alphabetically with the rest of them?  Thanks much!
> 
> Ok - not to get flamed here - but as someone with a child who is desperate to find a Family Cabana, I do find it a little disappointing to know there are "adults only" parties who book the Family Cabanas.  Isn't that kind of like booking an "accessible" room because you like the extra space when you don't actually have any kind of handicap?  I understand if all the Serenity Bay ones are booked and that's all you can get, but my understanding is those are easier to come by.  Again, I don't want to get flamed... I didn't know people did this and am a little disappointed by it... makes me very sad about any hope I might have to get a cabana



I don't think it's quite the same. A handicapped accessibility room is a medical necessity. A cabana, in most cases, is a luxury. Two adults who want to be on the family beach do have to pay more to do so, so I guess I don't see the issue. Having seen the cabanas at both beaches, they really aren't at the same level (no private beach at SB which I think is part of the luxury of the cabana) and I don't see why a childless couple should be relegated to the lesser cabanas just because they don't have kids.


----------



## AlexandNessa

BooToYou7 said:


> I don't think it's quite the same. A handicapped accessibility room is a medical necessity. A cabana, in most cases, is a luxury. Two adults who want to be on the family beach do have to pay more to do so, so I guess I don't see the issue. Having seen the cabanas at both beaches, they really aren't at the same level (no private beach at SB which I think is part of the luxury of the cabana) and I don't see why a childless couple should be relegated to the lesser cabanas just because they don't have kids.



 Thanks.  I agree ... it's not the moral equivalent of parking in a handicapped spot or booking an accessible room.  The cabanas on FB are nicer (private beach perk) and therefore more expensive.  The reason we book them was at the suggestion of one of the Disney concierges.  Disney allows it and (in our case at least) encourages it.  If anyone has an issue with me booking  a FB Cabana, the beef is with Disney and not with me or other adults who do this.


----------



## pudinhd

PrincessShmoo said:


> I'm not sure why you think there might be a problem?





jenf22 said:


> Ok - not to get flamed here - but as someone with a child who is desperate to find a Family Cabana, I do find it a little disappointing to know there are "adults only" parties who book the Family Cabanas.  Isn't that kind of like booking an "accessible" room because you like the extra space when you don't actually have any kind of handicap?  I understand if all the Serenity Bay ones are booked and that's all you can get, but my understanding is those are easier to come by.  Again, I don't want to get flamed... I didn't know people did this and am a little disappointed by it... makes me very sad about any hope I might have to get a cabana



This was my concern...  We have never been to Castaway Cay and I didn't know if there were rules (or guidelines ).

I really appreciate everyone's comments.  Thank you!!


----------



## jenf22

BooToYou7 said:


> I don't think it's quite the same. A handicapped accessibility room is a medical necessity. A cabana, in most cases, is a luxury. Two adults who want to be on the family beach do have to pay more to do so, so I guess I don't see the issue. Having seen the cabanas at both beaches, they really aren't at the same level (no private beach at SB which I think is part of the luxury of the cabana) and I don't see why a childless couple should be relegated to the lesser cabanas just because they don't have kids.



I know you're right.  I'm just having a "down" day.  It never occurred to me I was competing with _everyone_ on the ship to get a cabana.  I've been fighting the urge to crawl under my desk at work and cry since I saw this.  I guess I figured the "adult only" crowd wanted the "adults only" beach.  I didn't know there wasn't a private beach at SB.  Why get a cabana there at all?  It's just upsetting that because I have a child, I have less of a chance at getting a cabana than those without kids on a _Disney_ cruise.  Those without kids have all 20 to pick from, where I only have the Family ones (how many is that?? 17??).



AlexandNessa said:


> Thanks.  I agree ... it's not the moral equivalent of parking in a handicapped spot or booking an accessible room.  The cabanas on FB are nicer (private beach perk) and therefore more expensive.  The reason we book them was at the suggestion of one of the Disney concierges.  Disney allows it and (in our case at least) encourages it.  If anyone has an issue with me booking  a FB Cabana, the beef is with Disney and not with me or other adults who do this.



I'm really not mad at anyone.  I just wish Disney did it differently... maybe hold back 5 cabanas and do a lottery when the sail date gets closer.  There are some folks from our cruise who just booked concierge and can't get a cabana because they didn't do it advance enough.  They're paying through the nose (my opinion) for a room and don't get one of the perks because of timing.

I know whether or not I have a cabana really shouldn't matter, but I can't seem to let it go.  I know I'll spend the next 80 days checking multiple times per day.  I know we'll probably end up spending half the day on the ship to get out of the sun.  I'm a little different than most people on this board - I cruise for the destinations, not just to be on a "Mickey Boat".  So I'm bummed that one of my stops isn't the way I planned.  I imagine I'll eventually get over it!


----------



## BooToYou7

jenf22 said:
			
		

> I know you're right.  I'm just having a "down" day.  It never occurred to me I was competing with everyone on the ship to get a cabana.  I've been fighting the urge to crawl under my desk at work and cry since I saw this.  I guess I figured the "adult only" crowd wanted the "adults only" beach.  I didn't know there wasn't a private beach at SB.  Why get a cabana there at all?  It's just upsetting that because I have a child, I have less of a chance at getting a cabana than those without kids on a Disney cruise.  Those without kids have all 20 to pick from, where I only have the Family ones (how many is that?? 17??).
> 
> I'm really not mad at anyone.  I just wish Disney did it differently... maybe hold back 5 cabanas and do a lottery when the sail date gets closer.  There are some folks from our cruise who just booked concierge and can't get a cabana because they didn't do it advance enough.  They're paying through the nose (my opinion) for a room and don't get one of the perks because of timing.
> 
> I know whether or not I have a cabana really shouldn't matter, but I can't seem to let it go.  I know I'll spend the next 80 days checking multiple times per day.  I know we'll probably end up spending half the day on the ship to get out of the sun.  I'm a little different than most people on this board - I cruise for the destinations, not just to be on a "Mickey Boat".  So I'm bummed that one of my stops isn't the way I planned.  I imagine I'll eventually get over it!



No, I agree, it sucks. I'd be happy with a cabana at SB if it had a private beach, but unfortunately Disney didn't plan it that way. My husband and I were on a sold out sailing for our 5 year wedding anniversary and I desperately wanted a cabana but the greedy people on our sailing never did let one go.  But you know what, we got to Castaway, set up under an umbrella, ordered some pina coladas as soon as the server walked by and still had an excellent time! And got to meet Jack Sparrow who just randomly walked by!


----------



## AlexandNessa

jenf22 said:


> I know you're right.  I'm just having a "down" day.  It never occurred to me I was competing with _everyone_ on the ship to get a cabana.  I've been fighting the urge to crawl under my desk at work and cry since I saw this.  I guess I figured the "adult only" crowd wanted the "adults only" beach.  I didn't know there wasn't a private beach at SB.  Why get a cabana there at all?  It's just upsetting that because I have a child, I have less of a chance at getting a cabana than those without kids on a _Disney_ cruise.  Those without kids have all 20 to pick from, where I only have the Family ones (how many is that?? 17??).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not mad at anyone.  I just wish Disney did it differently... maybe hold back 5 cabanas and do a lottery when the sail date gets closer.  There are some folks from our cruise who just booked concierge and can't get a cabana because they didn't do it advance enough.  They're paying through the nose (my opinion) for a room and don't get one of the perks because of timing.
> 
> I know whether or not I have a cabana really shouldn't matter, but I can't seem to let it go.  I know I'll spend the next 80 days checking multiple times per day.  I know we'll probably end up spending half the day on the ship to get out of the sun.  I'm a little different than most people on this board - I cruise for the destinations, not just to be on a "Mickey Boat".  So I'm bummed that one of my stops isn't the way I planned.  I imagine I'll eventually get over it!



I understand.  There are only, what, 19 cabanas and how many hundreds of staterooms?  I either see Disney building more cabanas, or, more likely, given the high demand, raising the prices commensurate with the demand.

Having been on SB, and in the cabana on FB, we actually found the private beach with the FB Cabana more serene.

The key to booking concierge is to do it prior to the 120 day booking window if you want a popular excursion or reservation, unfortunately.  The concierge team is great, but contrary to popular belief, they can't often get sold out excursions.  

Hang in there.  Someone may cancel, or some family on your meet thread(s) may open up an opportunity to share their cabana for cost savings.  . Good luck!


----------



## thomprod

Before there were any cabanas, people managed to rough it on the beach and still enjoy themselves. If you wish to pay extra for luxury accommodations not available to the average passenger, I think you should be happy with what you get.


----------



## BooToYou7

thomprod said:
			
		

> Before there were any cabanas, people managed to rough it on the beach and still enjoy themselves. If you wish to pay extra for luxury accommodations not available to the average passenger, I think you should be happy with what you get.



But, you know, things have evolved, as things do, and now we can enjoy the beach on a higher level! 

I don't think there's anything wrong with people "who wish to pay extra for luxury accommodations" to be sad that such accommodations are limited and currently unavailable to them.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

The cabanas are in such demand and must be an amazing cash cow for DCL.  I wish they'd figure out a way to build more.


----------



## mordecai

sweetpee_1993 said:


> The cabanas are in such demand and must be an amazing cash cow for DCL.  I wish they'd figure out a way to build more.



From what I understand they're only allowed to build so much on the island which is why (it was explained to me) they haven't built more of them.

It may be simpler than that tho in that the fewer of them they are the more they can charge.  Supply/demand?


----------



## posey74

meg8182000 said:


> Got one!!!! :
> 
> 
> 
> We got cabana #3 - is this a good one?



We had #3 on our cruise last year and I loved it! For some reason not many of the cabanas on that cruise were reserved and we really felt like we had our own private beach...after being on a crowded ship for a few days it was a welcome respite. You will be closer to the bathrooms and food which for us was really nice. We have an upcoming cruise in October and I'm hoping to get one of the first few cabanas again.


----------



## JoiseyMom

jenf22 said:


> The cabanas are sold out for my cruise, so I've been obsessively checking the DCL multiple times a day.  Does anyone know if the cabanas are always listed at the bottom of the page or are they just down there because they're sold out?  If one opens up will it show up alphabetically with the rest of them?  Thanks much!
> 
> Ok - not to get flamed here - but as someone with a child who is desperate to find a Family Cabana, I do find it a little disappointing to know there are "adults only" parties who book the Family Cabanas.  Isn't that kind of like booking an "accessible" room because you like the extra space when you don't actually have any kind of handicap?  I understand if all the Serenity Bay ones are booked and that's all you can get, but my understanding is those are easier to come by.  Again, I don't want to get flamed... I didn't know people did this and am a little disappointed by it... makes me very sad about any hope I might have to get a cabana



You do realize that your shot at getting one it being your first cruise is almost impossible??  You are the last group to book.  If you are platinum or concierge you can book at 120 days, gold 105 days, silver 90 days.  So yes, you are in competition for the entire ship.  If you wanted a Cabana so badly, the best shot you had was to book concierge.  We did that for our next cruise since we are Gold.

Why don't you post on the boards for your meet or FB page and ask if someone has a Cabana wants to share one?  That was how we got one last year.  We shared with a family that was concierge.  They also do hold one back, and it is offered to concierge first, so you can keep checking several times a day for someone to cancel, which has happened, or you can put yourself in a wait list on the cruise for someone to cancel.  Good Luck!


----------



## jenf22

JoiseyMom said:


> Why don't you post on the boards for your meet or FB page and ask if someone has a Cabana wants to share one?  That was how we got one last year.  We shared with a family that was concierge.  They also do hold one back, and it is offered to concierge first, so you can keep checking several times a day for someone to cancel, which has happened, or you can put yourself in a wait list on the cruise for someone to cancel.  Good Luck!



I posted on our meet board a while ago asking for help.  I think there was only a handful of Gold folks and I don't think anyone from Concierge.  We're silver so we could book at 90 days, but one of the Gold folks said the cabanas were gone immediately.  There's actually 3-4 groups on our meet board looking for a cabana too!  

We're traveling with my folks who are getting married the day before we sail (to each other!).  They can't afford Concierge, so that was never really an option since we wanted adjoining rooms.  

I'm starting to plan out the day on Castaway so we won't notice we don't have a cabana I'll keep obsessively checking though


----------



## Callymum

Just to Correct the Booking Days from a little mistake on an above post Joiseymom!

Concierge/Platinum 120 Days
Gold 105 Days
Silver 90 Days (correction)
First Timers 75 Days.


----------



## Bear3412

I did not read all the posts.   

As tragic as it sounds, Disney is performing recon to build more Cabanas. 
You can either embrace it, or stress about it, lol.  I choose to deal with it, and roll with the modifications.
Hey for those that book, it's more folks out of the way. lol.


----------



## VowRenewal13

We have been fortunate to be concierge for our July cruise.  I was lucky enough to snag cabana #5 for our family.  We will probably never, ever, get a cabana again, and it is worth it to me.  If it was just DH and myself, we would go to the adults only beach.  It is not as crowded.


----------



## frugalwitch

I hope if Disney is adding cabanas they will put a HA one on Serenity Bay.


----------



## gometros

frugalwitch said:


> I hope if Disney is adding cabanas they will put a HA one on Serenity Bay.



I believe there is a HA cabana at Serenity Bay and it's cabin #18?


----------



## JoiseyMom

Callymum said:


> Just to Correct the Booking Days from a little mistake on an above post Joiseymom!
> 
> Concierge/Platinum 120 Days
> Gold 105 Days
> Silver 90 Days (correction)
> First Timers 75 Days.



Thanks..all fixed... now if I can only fix my brain that easily!!   LOL


----------



## MrsMork

3mmm said:


> My understanding is that the hosts are the concierge from the ship and most of the cabana guests are concierge so i think many people just add it to their end of trip tip.
> 
> That is what we planned to do, but for the second time we had weather issues.  This time we did get to dock for a couple of hours, but they did not open the cabanas.  The good news is we ended up with a credit at the end of the trip!



The hosts are concierge.  We had a FB cabana on PC cruise in May with 6 adults.  We are platinum, not concierge.  The host left before we were able to give him a tip, which we wanted to do because the service was beyond excellent!  Later on the ship we tried to tip him for the day, but he refused saying, "it was my pleasure to take care of you for the day."



pudinhd said:


> My husband & I will be going to Castaway Cay for the first time in March and are hoping to get a Cabana.  We even upgraded to concierge to increase our chances.  We are hoping for Serenity Beach, but I am wondering if people would have a problem with 2 adults in a Cabana on the family beach.  If that was where we ended up, would that be okay?  Thank you!!



With concierge assistance, you will have no trouble.  People should not have a problem with adults in the FB cabanas.



jenf22 said:


> The cabanas are sold out for my cruise, so I've been obsessively checking the DCL multiple times a day.  Does anyone know if the cabanas are always listed at the bottom of the page or are they just down there because they're sold out?  If one opens up will it show up alphabetically with the rest of them?  Thanks much!
> 
> Ok - not to get flamed here - but as someone with a child who is desperate to find a Family Cabana, I do find it a little disappointing to know there are "adults only" parties who book the Family Cabanas.  Isn't that kind of like booking an "accessible" room because you like the extra space when you don't actually have any kind of handicap?  I understand if all the Serenity Bay ones are booked and that's all you can get, but my understanding is those are easier to come by.  Again, I don't want to get flamed... I didn't know people did this and am a little disappointed by it... makes me very sad about any hope I might have to get a cabana



Adult only parties are not able to get SB cabanas sometimes.  We could not, but a FB one was available. This was a cruise with only 200 kids onboard though, so SB was way more crowded than the FB. We are platinum and that was the first thing I booked at midnight booking day. 



AlexandNessa said:


> Thanks.  I agree ... it's not the moral equivalent of parking in a handicapped spot or booking an accessible room.  The cabanas on FB are nicer (private beach perk) and therefore more expensive.  The reason we book them was at the suggestion of one of the Disney concierges.  Disney allows it and (in our case at least) encourages it.  If anyone has an issue with me booking  a FB Cabana, the beef is with Disney and not with me or other adults who do this.


----------



## MouseGrandma

Gold and can book at midnight on July 6 for Fantasy Eastern of Oct  19-26.  We are not concierge - are in a 5A.  Don't plan to upgrade unless there is an amazing deal at the port, so won't have that booking benefit.  I assume concierge and platinum will have reserved all the SB cabanas (just two of us - hubby and me).  But - I hope to be  right on the spot to check that out at midnight before I even  go for the Palo brunch reservation!  
So - - - - - - two questions:

Where/what page are the cabanas on  when  you are able add activities?

Can it be midnight EST (I'm in NY) or  PST or what?  Do I log in at midnight or 3am??? I have forgotten.


----------



## MrsMork

MouseGrandma said:


> Gold and can book at midnight on July 6 for Fantasy Eastern of Oct  19-26.  We are not concierge - are in a 5A.  Don't plan to upgrade unless there is an amazing deal at the port, so won't have that booking benefit.  I assume concierge and platinum will have reserved all the SB cabanas (just two of us - hubby and me).  But - I hope to be  right on the spot to check that out at midnight before I even  go for  Palo brunch!  So - - - - - - two questions:
> 
> Where/what page are the cabanas on  when  you are able add activities?
> 
> Can it be midnight EST (I'm in NY) or  PST or what?  Do I log in at midnight or 3am???



Midnight eastern time


----------



## Heyriddle

MouseGrandma said:


> Gold and can book at midnight on July 6 for Fantasy Eastern of Oct  19-26.  We are not concierge - are in a 5A.  Don't plan to upgrade unless there is an amazing deal at the port, so won't have that booking benefit.  I assume concierge and platinum will have reserved all the SB cabanas (just two of us - hubby and me).  But - I hope to be  right on the spot to check that out at midnight before I even  go for the Palo brunch reservation!
> So - - - - - - two questions:
> 
> Where/what page are the cabanas on  when  you are able add activities?
> 
> Can it be midnight EST (I'm in NY) or  PST or what?  Do I log in at midnight or 3am??? I have forgotten.



Adding a cabana is the same as adding a port excursion. Just select castaway cay as your port.  It was easier than I thought, but alas, we didn't strike gold and get a cabana.


----------



## gometros

Does anybody know what happens to the two HA cabanas if they are not taken by the day of Castaway Cay? Can anyone then rent them?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

gometros said:


> Does anybody know what happens to the two HA cabanas if they are not taken by the day of Castaway Cay? Can anyone then rent them?



They probably go to the first 2 names on the wait list.


----------



## gometros

PrincessShmoo said:
			
		

> They probably go to the first 2 names on the wait list.



Wait, there's a wait list???


----------



## PrincessShmoo

gometros said:


> Wait, there's a wait list???



Once onboard, they do have a wait list that you can add your name to, for possible cancellations.


----------



## gometros

PrincessShmoo said:
			
		

> Once onboard, they do have a wait list that you can add your name to, for possible cancellations.



Thanks, Shmoo. I didn't think there was one beforehand. Good to know.


----------



## HeddyRuth

jenf22;48741474
I'm really not mad at anyone.  I just wish Disney did it differently... maybe hold back 5 cabanas and do a lottery when the sail date gets closer.  There are some folks from our cruise who just booked concierge and can't get a cabana because they didn't do it advance enough.  They're paying through the nose (my opinion) for a room and don't get one of the perks because of timing.

I know whether or not I have a cabana really shouldn't matter said:


> A key time for you to check is that three day period right before the cruise. Many people will release their reservations then so they won't get charged.  Advice to your friends in concierge, if they arrive right at eleven, they may be able to reserve one through the concierge hosts on board.
> 
> I am sorry it has been so hard for you.  I am a planner as well and have spent hours planning and daydreaming about our next cruise in October.  It is hard to know it might not go exactly as you had hoped and planned. Not sure how I would handle it. I hope you feel better


----------



## MouseGrandma

HeddyRuth said:


> A key time for you to check is that three day period right before the cruise. Many people will release their reservations then so they won't get charged.  Advice to your friends in concierge, if they arrive right at eleven, they may be able to reserve one through the concierge hosts on board.
> 
> I am sorry it has been so hard for you.  I am a planner as well and have spent hours planning and daydreaming about our next cruise in October.  It is hard to know it might not go exactly as you had hoped and planned. Not sure how I would handle it. I hope you feel better



Last three days - - - - good point.  I am  gold and  went online  at  midnight on July  6  (105 days out) and all cabanas at both beaches were already  taken.  I will keep checking.  Just want an SB for hubby and me,  but there are only three  on SB. Maybe on  our double dip on the  Wonder next year - - - -  - - twice as many opportunities and  half as  many  people.   ????  Oh well, it  will be a fabulous cruise anyway!


----------



## Tinkerboy00

Last cruise (May 2013) we just kept checking and checking everyday and were unable to get one. We asked about a wait list but they said there wasn't one. Confused.

The previous cruise (Sept 2012) were able to get one and were amazed that all of them were booked but when we got there that day it was only us and two other families. so many of them were empty all day. Seems like a waste of money, and unfair to the people who really wanted them but couldn't get them because they were all booked.


----------



## dizzi

I was in HA #1,,

They do seem to save them until the day before CC, But we had gone to GS to speak with someone ahead of time and put our name down for it, if no one took it.

The HA at that time did not have a hammock but other than that it was the same waste of money as all the others......Oh did I say that


----------



## jjgarv

dizzi said:


> ...it was the same waste of money as all the others......Oh did I say that



Interesting.  More info please!


----------



## meg8182000

posey74 said:


> We had #3 on our cruise last year and I loved it! For some reason not many of the cabanas on that cruise were reserved and we really felt like we had our own private beach...after being on a crowded ship for a few days it was a welcome respite. You will be closer to the bathrooms and food which for us was really nice. We have an upcoming cruise in October and I'm hoping to get one of the first few cabanas again.



Thank you so much responding and glad that  you enjoyed cabana #3. Now really can't wait for our cruise and day at Castway Cay!


----------



## JoiseyMom

dizzi said:


> I was in HA #1,,
> 
> They do seem to save them until the day before CC, But we had gone to GS to speak with someone ahead of time and put our name down for it, if no one took it.
> 
> The HA at that time did not have a hammock but other than that it was the same waste of money as all the others......Oh did I say that



See it was a waste to you, but not to others.  Different strokes.  I personally think it is worth every penny, we got to share one with a family on our last cruise.  I think that spa treatments are a waste of money.  Some think Remy and Palo are a waste others, concierge.  

Everyone chooses to splurge on different items...


----------



## AlexandNessa

JoiseyMom said:


> See it was a waste to you, but not to others.  Different strokes.  I personally think it is worth every penny, we got to share one with a family on our last cruise.  I think that spa treatments are a waste of money.  Some think Remy and Palo are a waste others, concierge.
> 
> Everyone chooses to splurge on different items...



I took dizzi's post to be tongue-in-cheek...as in, the cabanas suck!  Don't bother booking!!   Move along....nothing to see here!


----------



## DizMagic

This past Feb cruise we tried and tried to get a cabana on Serenity Bay to no avail.  We even checked every day of the cruise, checked with guest relations, and with port adventures.  No one would accept us on this mysterious waiting list that some people talk of.  We never ended up getting the cabana.  While it didn't ruin my trip or my day, we definitely would have preferred one as I am super sensitive to the sun.  One thing I will say - we (and a couple of our table mates) all walked along the beach of SB multiple times during that day.  For the entire day - we only ever saw 1 cabana being occupied.  I don't know if the other people didn't show or what.  It would be nice if maybe there was a way that people could get the cabana by like 10 or 11 if the previous reservers didn't show.


----------



## Bonniec

People still have to pay for it. It's not going to matter to DCL how much time, if any, they spend in it. If a cabana is very important for you, the best thing to do is book concierge. That's what we did or our first cruise this October. I knew there would be no chance trying to luck it out.


----------



## HeddyRuth

Bonniec said:


> People still have to pay for it. It's not going to matter to DCL how much time, if any, they spend in it. If a cabana is very important for you, the best thing to do is book concierge. That's what we did or our first cruise this October. I knew there would be no chance trying to luck it out.



We did the exact same thing.  Booked concierge to get priority for reservations.  It was our first cruise and didn't want to take things to chance.  We also have two small very fair girls who need naps and they both were able to do so in the security of the cabana.  It even had a pack and play. Regarding the other cabanas being booked since we felt like we were the only ones there, our hosts said they were indeed occupied, but we really never felt anyone else's presence.


----------



## dizzi

jjgarv said:


> Interesting.  More info please!



Our day we had the Cabana, was a cold overcast day at CC so I am sure that didn't help matters.

But the concept was fairly new so nothing seemed to go the way we had heard it would.

1. No ride to the cabana.
2. No drinks in the cabana when we arrived
3. We called for someone to get us drinks and it took them literally 20 minutes to come and then at least double that to bring our drinks back and she was rude when brought them back saying we could just as easily get them from Cookies ourself.
4. The changing area with the curtain around it is laughable
5. The chairs and benches to sit on are wooden hard and no cushions.
6. we also had 2 excursions that day and asked for a ride to get to them and were told no.

So just not worth what we paid for


----------



## Bear3412

dizzi said:


> Our day we had the Cabana, was a cold overcast day at CC so I am sure that didn't help matters.......



Thanks for sharing your experience. 

May I ask when this experience occurred?  Month/year.

Initially when these Cabanas were available there were growing pains. There were many negative comments. I thought I heard the growing pains had ceased, and aggressive hospitality is alive and well.
Perhaps it is still hit or miss. 

I do understand that each sailing can encounter a different experience.
I'm sorry you failed to receive the services you were promised. 
I would be peeved too. 

It is the 3 concierges aboard that manage these 18 or so units.
(Dream Class)

For those folks visiting CC for the first time, and have an excursion or two, the Cabana could be considered a waste of resources by some.  This scenario is why some report back indicating all Cabanas were booked, I was on the waiting list, but still couldn't snag a Cabana, yet they all appeared unoccupied.

It's possible folks book them, and yet are so involved with activities they rarely spend any time within the Cabanas.  This occurs often, and will continue to occur unfortunately.  

I always supported the efforts in the Dis-Meet threads to share a Cabana on CC. Or share with others friends made aboard.  It makes so much sense to me. The odds of both families in the Cabana at the same time are slim IMO. You can split the cost among the families, and make the price more reasonable. IMO. 

 To each their own though too.  

I know we would be willing to share our good fortune with others while at CC if possible.  I will continue to feel this way until ......  

First timers spend 1 hour in the Cabanas.  Those that have sailed 5 times, spend 4 hours in the unit.  It's all relative, fwiw.

It's all good either way.  It's only a stupid hut,   , that few use.
The only time it is truly desired is when it is raining all day, or brutally hot and sunny. IMO. Or those with nappers.  

It's another example of brilliant marketing by DCL.
I mean, come on, you got to give them credit ....  lol. $500 for 5 hours, ??
I need to buy this stock. 

In other words, for those that cannot reserve a Cabana; feel liberated that you are not tied to a shack. 

Many feel if they do in fact have the opportunity to reserve a Cabana they must do so, regardless.  After their experience most feel differently in the future IMO. 

Good Luck to all


----------



## ppiew

We have had cabanas twice and I truly feel you should be picked up AT the SHIP and driven to them.  I know that is a pain but for $500 it is a small thing.  Would help sooo much especially for those who don't walk very well (me) or those with small children.  It would certainly make one feel special.  Then again, I guess with them filling up on every cruise there is no need to add anything to the existing stay.


----------



## kathi

A cabana on the FB is the highlight of any DCL cruise for us.  We save our Disney Visa points for it all year.   Our family of 5 (grandparents, parents and 1 child) and sometimes a friend find it the perfect size for a lovely beach get away.

We have always been offered a ride from the check in spot (but decline as it's not really that far of a walk and it's a lovely path).  My dad is 90 and he still prefers to walk, so the young'ins walk also!

We spend the ENTIRE DAY in our cabana and on the beach in front of it (except for trips to Cookies II and the restroom).  We get off the ship as early as possible and we stay until close to the last tram.  It is a little bit of paradise and we enjoy the heck out of it.


----------



## HeddyRuth

kathi said:


> A cabana on the FB is the highlight of any DCL cruise for us.  We save our Disney Visa points for it all year.   Our family of 5 (grandparents, parents and 1 child) and sometimes a friend find it the perfect size for a lovely beach get away.
> 
> We have always been offered a ride from the check in spot (but decline as it's not really that far of a walk and it's a lovely path).  My dad is 90 and he still prefers to walk, so the young'ins walk also!
> 
> We spend the ENTIRE DAY in our cabana and on the beach in front of it (except for trips to Cookies II and the restroom).  We get off the ship as early as possible and we stay until close to the last tram.  It is a little bit of paradise and we enjoy the heck out of it.



You sound like us.  We were that way on our first cruise and will be that way on our next in October.  Can't wait


----------



## vcunning

That's a bummer.  We had a totally different experience at the beginning of July.  First time cruisers.  First time Cabana renters (yep, we got lucky on getting one)

1.  First off ship, First on Tram. Didn't mind the walk to cabana (which was one of the nearest ones).  They gave us a ride back to the ship at the end of the day (we were the last ones off the island I believe).
2.  Cabana was fully stocked with drinks and snacks.  Our cabana host greeted us immediately and actually switched out the sodas for water.  They also replenish the waters and snacks during the day.  They also kept checking in on us.
3.  The 2 times we hid that magic red button, it was less than a minute for a response . . . probably just lucky they were in the area.  It looks like they use some pager technology for it.
4.  Changing area was really small.  Agreed.  But I did like having our own shower.
5.  We were all set with cushions.  Very comfortable.  All the adults took turns taking naps.  Some of the kids went down too!
6.  The CM also came to us with our planned  shore excursions and told us what time they would be here to pick us up.  The first excursion (para-sailing) got cancelled due to high winds.  The CM actually said that might be an issue and they would let us know before we got on the golf cart.  It was cancelled and they saved us the commute over.

We had 2 families, group of 8.  We'd do a cabana again in a heartbeat.  

I do wish you had a similar experience to ours..



dizzi said:


> Our day we had the Cabana, was a cold overcast day at CC so I am sure that didn't help matters.
> 
> But the concept was fairly new so nothing seemed to go the way we had heard it would.
> 
> 1. No ride to the cabana.
> 2. No drinks in the cabana when we arrived
> 3. We called for someone to get us drinks and it took them literally 20 minutes to come and then at least double that to bring our drinks back and she was rude when brought them back saying we could just as easily get them from Cookies ourself.
> 4. The changing area with the curtain around it is laughable
> 5. The chairs and benches to sit on are wooden hard and no cushions.
> 6. we also had 2 excursions that day and asked for a ride to get to them and were told no.
> 
> So just not worth what we paid for


----------



## MrsMork

dizzi said:


> Our day we had the Cabana, was a cold overcast day at CC so I am sure that didn't help matters.
> 
> But the concept was fairly new so nothing seemed to go the way we had heard it would.
> 
> 1. No ride to the cabana.
> 2. No drinks in the cabana when we arrived
> 3. We called for someone to get us drinks and it took them literally 20 minutes to come and then at least double that to bring our drinks back and she was rude when brought them back saying we could just as easily get them from Cookies ourself.
> 4. The changing area with the curtain around it is laughable
> 5. The chairs and benches to sit on are wooden hard and no cushions.
> 6. we also had 2 excursions that day and asked for a ride to get to them and were told no.
> 
> So just not worth what we paid for



This was not the experience we had in May 2013.  



kathi said:


> A cabana on the FB is the highlight of any DCL cruise for us.  We save our Disney Visa points for it all year.   Our family of 5 (grandparents, parents and 1 child) and sometimes a friend find it the perfect size for a lovely beach get away.
> 
> We have always been offered a ride from the check in spot (but decline as it's not really that far of a walk and it's a lovely path).  My dad is 90 and he still prefers to walk, so the young'ins walk also!
> 
> We spend the ENTIRE DAY in our cabana and on the beach in front of it (except for trips to Cookies II and the restroom).  We get off the ship as early as possible and we stay until close to the last tram.  It is a little bit of paradise and we enjoy the heck out of it.







vcunning said:


> That's a bummer.  We had a totally different experience at the beginning of July.  First time cruisers.  First time Cabana renters (yep, we got lucky on getting one)
> 
> 1.  First off ship, First on Tram. Didn't mind the walk to cabana (which was one of the nearest ones).  They gave us a ride back to the ship at the end of the day (we were the last ones off the island I believe).
> 2.  Cabana was fully stocked with drinks and snacks.  Our cabana host greeted us immediately and actually switched out the sodas for water.  They also replenish the waters and snacks during the day.  They also kept checking in on us.
> 3.  The 2 times we hid that magic red button, it was less than a minute for a response . . . probably just lucky they were in the area.  It looks like they use some pager technology for it.
> 4.  Changing area was really small.  Agreed.  But I did like having our own shower.
> 5.  We were all set with cushions.  Very comfortable.  All the adults took turns taking naps.  Some of the kids went down too!
> 6.  The CM also came to us with our planned  shore excursions and told us what time they would be here to pick us up.  The first excursion (para-sailing) got cancelled due to high winds.  The CM actually said that might be an issue and they would let us know before we got on the golf cart.  It was cancelled and they saved us the commute over.
> 
> We had 2 families, group of 8.  We'd do a cabana again in a heartbeat.
> 
> I do wish you had a similar experience to ours..



THIS is the experience we had.  Lovely, lovely day for 6 adults.


----------



## JoiseyMom

kathi said:


> A cabana on the FB is the highlight of any DCL cruise for us.  We save our Disney Visa points for it all year.   Our family of 5 (grandparents, parents and 1 child) and sometimes a friend find it the perfect size for a lovely beach get away.
> 
> We have always been offered a ride from the check in spot (but decline as it's not really that far of a walk and it's a lovely path).  My dad is 90 and he still prefers to walk, so the young'ins walk also!
> 
> We spend the ENTIRE DAY in our cabana and on the beach in front of it (except for trips to Cookies II and the restroom).  We get off the ship as early as possible and we stay until close to the last tram.  It is a little bit of paradise and we enjoy the heck out of it.



Ditto us!  DD and I got off first since she did the 5k, DH and DS got the snorkel equipment.  They also went bike riding.  We met up at the Cabana, requested some grapes (only fruit DD can eat without her mouth getting itchy) and some fanta orange soda.  Both were brought to us, they apologized for taking so long for the grapes, since that hadn't been brought off the ship yet.  We were like, no problem, thank you so much!  We had Alice and she rocked!  

DD and I spent the day in floats in the water relaxing and looking for shells.  DH spent it in the cabana with the DH of the fantastic family who let us share it with them.  We had more water brought out when needed and soda.  They took away all our dirty dishes.  And they took back the snorkel equipment.

DH will not get off the ship at CC without one...LOL...or so he says.  But then he did books us concierge for our Aug cruise... .  And yes we would like to find a family we get along with to share...


----------



## RaglanRoad

We have booked a cabana twice and both times have spent the whole day there minus restroom and lunch time. The first time with a cabana was at Serenity Bay and there were 2 of us. We actually stayed until our host came to get us and said we had to leave  The funny thing is we did the same on our second cabana stay which was at the family beach area and there were 3 of us. 
On the second cabana visit my grandma was with us and she truly enjoyed having the comfy chairs, being able to sit in the shade or sun without having to move very far as she is limited in mobility. We were lucky to get a ride all the way back to the ship at the end of the day but with her mobility I wish there was transportation from the ship to the cabana for her. 

I have been lucky getting cabana's for both of the times I have actually tried and since I was not concierge I guess I should feel a little more lucky.


----------



## Bonacker

We are sailing in late January. Is it chilly at CC at that time of year??


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Bonacker said:


> Are Cabana reservations cancel-able? Anyone know?
> 
> I'd love to try to reserve one for our January trip. . . . But we'd only be able to use it if our three-year-old son is not wearing the plaster torso cast he usually has to wear.
> 
> (He wears body casts for infantile scoliosis, and we don't know yet if he'll be in-cast or out-of-cast for our cruise. If he's out of cast, we'd love to get lucky with a Cabana reservation. If he's in cast, we wouldn't spend much time at CC, if we even go at all, so we'd probably cancel the reservation.)
> 
> PS: We are sailing in late January. Is it chilly at CC at that time of year??



I believe, as with most excursions, that it would have to be canceled (at the latest) 3 days prior to the start of your cruise.  After that, you can cancel, but you will be charged for it anyway, UNLESS DCL is able to "resell" it.


----------



## Doingitagain

We will have nine adults on our next cruise, four of them are grandparents in their 80s.  We thought a cabana would be nice.  We are not concierge, but are platinum, so are hoping to get one at the adult beach. 

Since there are nine of us, I know we will need to get permission and pay extra.  If we have an opportunity to get two cabanas, does any one have any thoughts on whether we should do it?  I am willing to spend the extra money since it is a special cruise for the grandparents and I want them to have a great day at Castaway Cay.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Doingitagain said:


> We will have nine adults on our next cruise, four of them are grandparents in their 80s.  We thought a cabana would be nice.  We are not concierge, but are platinum, so are hoping to get one at the adult beach.
> 
> Since there are nine of us, I know we will need to *get permission *and pay extra.  If we have an opportunity to get two cabanas, does any one have any thoughts on whether we should do it?  I am willing to spend the extra money since it is a special cruise for the grandparents and I want them to have a great day at Castaway Cay.



You don't need "permission".  The cabanas on Serenity Bay are $399 for 4 people.  You can add more (up to a max of 10) for $50.00 per person.

 So, 9 people in 1 cabana = $649. 2 cabanas (5 in one) - $449 plus $399 = $848.


----------



## MrsMork

Doingitagain said:


> We will have nine adults on our next cruise, four of them are grandparents in their 80s.  We thought a cabana would be nice.  We are not concierge, but are platinum, so are hoping to get one at the adult beach.
> 
> Since there are nine of us, I know we will need to get permission and pay extra.  If we have an opportunity to get two cabanas, does any one have any thoughts on whether we should do it?  I am willing to spend the extra money since it is a special cruise for the grandparents and I want them to have a great day at Castaway Cay.





PrincessShmoo said:


> You don't need "permission".  The cabanas on Serenity Bay are $399 for 4 people.  You can add more (up to a max of 10) for $50.00 per person.
> 
> So, 9 people in 1 cabana = $649. 2 cabanas (5 in one) - $449 plus $399 = $848.



And same deal for the FB only $100 more.


----------



## over50visits

Doingitagain said:


> We will have nine adults on our next cruise, four of them are grandparents in their 80s.  We thought a cabana would be nice.  We are not concierge, but are platinum, so are hoping to get one at the adult beach.
> 
> Since there are nine of us, I know we will need to get permission and pay extra.  If we have an opportunity to get two cabanas, does any one have any thoughts on whether we should do it?  I am willing to spend the extra money since it is a special cruise for the grandparents and I want them to have a great day at Castaway Cay.



Just a thought...even though you can get up to 10 in a Cabana on the adult beach, that would be quite a crowd if everyone is there at the same time. If you are willing to afford 2 of them, then it comes down to a lifestyle choice. Will a lot of your group be away swimming, biking, hiking, eating? If so, then it will be uncrowded and relaxed. If everyone is there, do they mind that it will be quite full (there is plenty of room, but you will know you are at capacity), and only a few can lounge on the deck at a time (there are seats inside as well).

Cabanas are really a slice of heaven, so it doesn't matter either way. If you rent 1, all 9 will be together and can enjoy the companionship. If you rent 2, you'll need to travel to the other one to see/mingle with that group, in exchange for a less crowded environment.

Enjoy either way.


----------



## dizzi

Jan 2011


----------



## PrincessShmoo

dizzi said:


> Jan 2011


----------



## PrincessShmoo

MrsMork said:


> And same deal for the FB only $100 more.



Well, for the FB it would be:

1 cabana = $649. 2 cabanas = $998.


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

How small is the changing area? Is that the only privacy area? I thought it looked like there was a door in the back and a curtain that went across the front for privacy...


----------



## JoiseyMom

MUDisneyCouple said:


> How small is the changing area? Is that the only privacy area? I thought it looked like there was a door in the back and a curtain that went across the front for privacy...



The changing area is really small.  Its just a small curtain in an itty bitty area....I wouldn't change there


----------



## Callymum

MUDisneyCouple said:


> How small is the changing area? Is that the only privacy area? I thought it looked like there was a door in the back and a curtain that went across the front for privacy...



There is a door at the back and I know the folding shutter doors at the front sides close to meet in the middle. .


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

Callymum said:


> There is a door at the back and I know the folding shutter doors at the front sides close to meet in the middle. .



Ok, so there is some privacy...I was a little worried about that if the changing area was so tiny!


----------



## "Got Disney"

What are the chances of getting on for July at 105 day booking? Gold CC member.


----------



## Bonniec

"Got Disney";49138908 said:
			
		

> What are the chances of getting on for July at 105 day booking? Gold CC member.



Slim but not impossible.


----------



## Belleluvswdw

We got one, but I logged in at exactly midnight. Two popped up, but they were gone right away. Have your trigger finger ready! Good luck!


----------



## TiggerAllie

I also got one right at 105 days (for an August 4-day). There were only 2 available, on SB, at exactly midnight.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

I have seen it mentioned that there is a changing area, is this actually in the cabanas?  I have looked at pictures and am just not seeing it.  Anyone know of a visual that makes it obvious?


----------



## dizneeat

RweTHEREyet said:


> I have seen it mentioned that there is a changing area, is this actually in the cabanas?  I have looked at pictures and am just not seeing it.  Anyone of a visual that makes it obvious?



It's actually just a thick curtain in a corner of the Cabana. I will look through my pics if we have taken a photo of it, but I am not sure.


----------



## dizneeat

Found one .......





You can see the "rail" the curtain runs on in the right hand upper corner.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

dizneeat said:


> Found one .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the "rail" the curtain runs on in the right hand upper corner.



I do see that now, thank you very much.      I had seen the curtain in many pictures but not the rail, and I thought the curtain was for decorative purposes.


----------



## KPetty725

Does anyone know if there is any kind of map or graphic that shows all the cabanas in relation to one another? The CC map posted in the info section just has a few cabanas in the picture, so not very accurate. I'm trying to figure out how far from the restrooms/food cabana 9 is.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## HeddyRuth

KPetty725 said:


> Does anyone know if there is any kind of map or graphic that shows all the cabanas in relation to one another? The CC map posted in the info section just has a few cabanas in the picture, so not very accurate. I'm trying to figure out how far from the restrooms/food cabana 9 is.  Thanks in advance!



We have stayed in cabana 9 and it isn't too far away. It us basically 9 cabanas away since the bathrooms and restaurant are very close to the cabanas entrance. The higher the number the further away you are.


----------



## shburks

HeddyRuth said:


> We have stayed in cabana 9 and it isn't too far away. It us basically 9 cabanas away since the bathrooms and restaurant are very close to the cabanas entrance. The higher the number the further away you are.



We were in 9 in January and loved it!


----------



## "Got Disney"

so I wanted to get a cabana and my DH said Im nuts   we are not going to spend $500 bucks for a few hrs....its not even all day...and we will be riding bikes and walking around so much that we wont even be in it that much...

he has a point....that is a lot of $$$ for a few hrs.  So we will see if we decide to try for one come time to sign up for it...if not that is one more for all of you to fight over


----------



## LynseyK

"Got Disney";49180890 said:
			
		

> so I wanted to get a cabana and my DH said Im nuts   we are not going to spend $500 bucks for a few hrs....its not even all day...and we will be riding bikes and walking around so much that we wont even be in it that much...
> 
> he has a point....that is a lot of $$$ for a few hrs.  So we will see if we decide to try for one come time to sign up for it...if not that is one more for all of you to fight over



You can always try to find a fellow board member that would be willing to split the cost with you. That's what me and my husband did on our cruise and it worked out perfectly. The people we split it with were very nice and we all got along great . In the end it only cost us $250 which was also great


----------



## "Got Disney"

LynseyK said:


> You can always try to find a fellow board member that would be willing to split the cost with you. That's what me and my husband did on our cruise and it worked out perfectly. The people we split it with were very nice and we all got along great . In the end it only cost us $250 which was also great



that is much more doable...will have to wait and see who is interested on the cruise meet...thanks for the tip


----------



## VowRenewal13

We were in cabana #5 this past July.  If the changing area in the cabana is too small.  The restrooms are not far away and the stalls are big enough to change in.  Restrooms are very clean!


----------



## spacy9

Well, I have a crazy question, that I have to at least hold out some hope for...

We just booked the Oct 12th, 2013 7 night Wonder out of Galveston, TX.  We did the Cabana on our last cruise 2 years ago and loved it.  As I figured though they were all sold out already when I went to look tonight.  I know that a few years ago there was a chance of getting one on the day of as people were cancelling.  Is this still the case, are people still cancelling and I have a chance, or are people keeping them now?

Gotta hope, right ?


----------



## nss1234

Last year we stayed in Cabana 8 and were happy with the location.  This winter we are a larger group and will be booking two cabanas.  Are there any two cabanas that are more linked than others.  i.e. their sandy paths to the beach closer together so it is easier for the kids to go between the two cabanas.  Wish I had known we would want to book two - I would have payed more attention!


----------



## Bella29

has anyone split the cost of a cabana with another group, with 6 people using it for the first half of the day and the other 6 using it the rest of the day?  I'm thinking we could do our biking & snorkeling while the other party is enjoying the shack and vice versa.


----------



## emilyann415

Bella29 said:


> has anyone split the cost of a cabana with another group, with 6 people using it for the first half of the day and the other 6 using it the rest of the day?  I'm thinking we could do our biking & snorkeling while the other party is enjoying the shack and vice versa.



The only problem I can see with this scenario is if there is bad weather part of the day and better weather the other part.  One family would be totally jipped.  I guess if someone is willing to take that risk.....but it wouldn't be me.  Both times I've been to CC it's rained in the AM and cleared off and beautiful weather in the afternoon.


----------



## amie416

Bella29 said:


> has anyone split the cost of a cabana with another group, with 6 people using it for the first half of the day and the other 6 using it the rest of the day?  I'm thinking we could do our biking & snorkeling while the other party is enjoying the shack and vice versa.



All people would have to be registered to the cabana, so the cost would go up to pay for the extra people ($50/pp) and I think there is a max of 10.  Besides, I don't know if I'd spend that much money for just the AM half of the day... it may be difficult to decide who gets the cabana in the prime afternoon hours.


----------



## HeddyRuth

amie416 said:


> All people would have to be registered to the cabana, so the cost would go up to pay for the extra people ($50/pp) and I think there is a max of 10.  Besides, I don't know if I'd spend that much money for just the AM half of the day... it may be difficult to decide who gets the cabana in the prime afternoon hours.



I think that you are absolutely right since everyone has to have a wristband.


----------



## JoiseyMom

Bella29 said:


> has anyone split the cost of a cabana with another group, with 6 people using it for the first half of the day and the other 6 using it the rest of the day?  I'm thinking we could do our biking & snorkeling while the other party is enjoying the shack and vice versa.



We have shared it with another family of four, and split the cost in 1/2 and were there at the same time.


----------



## pudinhd

I wanted to ask for some opinions...  My husband and I have cruised on DCL 6 times, but we will be visiting Castaway Cay for the first time next Spring.  We are cruising concierge and have been planning on getting a cabana.  As it's our first visit, I am wondering how much time we will spend at the cabana vs. how much time we will want to be out exploring.  I would appreciate any thoughts from those of you that have been there!  Thanks!!!


----------



## Twinprincesses

We have been thinking about getting a cabana too b I just do not see us getting the use out of it.  We go back and forth between the family beach and Serenity Bay.  then we like to rent bikes.  so I honestly just do not think our family would get the value out of the cabana if we rented on.   It does however look amazing.


----------



## cheesemouse

pudinhd said:


> I wanted to ask for some opinions...  My husband and I have cruised on DCL 6 times, but we will be visiting Castaway Cay for the first time next Spring.  We are cruising concierge and have been planning on getting a cabana.  As it's our first visit, I am wondering how much time we will spend at the cabana vs. how much time we will want to be out exploring.  I would appreciate any thoughts from those of you that have been there!  Thanks!!!



It really depends on how you think you will use your time.  We rented one and used it a lot.  Almost all day in fact.  We had 3 kids ages 7, 4, and 1.  My DH took the 2 older kids on a bike ride (were gone about an hour) while I stayed back at the cabana with the little one.  But, if you think you'll be exploring, biking, at the waterpark area, etc, then maybe a cabana is not the best thing for you.  On the other hand if playing at the beach and in the sand, relaxing at the water, or just hanging out is more your style, then a cabana would be a good choice.  We loved ours and will be getting one again for the next cruise.


----------



## closetmickey

Are the bikes right there at the cabana, or do you have to go somewhere to "check them out"?  If so , how far is the check out area from the cabana?


----------



## Brandis

Don't know about the family beach, but at Serenity Bay, you get them at the rental barn between the toilets and the lunch buffet.

Just show them your cabana band, sign the waiver and you are good to go.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Brandis said:


> Don't know about the family beach, but at Serenity Bay, you get them at the rental barn between the toilets and the lunch buffet.
> 
> Just show them your cabana band, sign the waiver and you are good to go.



On Serenity Bay, our attendant brought them to us at our cabana.

On the Family Beach, we had to go to the Bike Barn for them.

I'm guessing it depends on the size of your group and the attendant you get. (We had only 2 on Serenity Bay and 5 on the Family Beach.)


----------



## gometros

We just got off the Fantasy this morning. When I tried to book a cabana at the 105 day mark there were none available. So the first thing I did when we boarded was to go to guest services to ask about a waiting list. Imagine my surprise when I was told there were several available, including one at Serenity Bay! So don't give up hope of you don't get one at your booking Window.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards


----------



## Billinaz

KPetty725 said:


> Does anyone know if there is any kind of map or graphic that shows all the cabanas in relation to one another? The CC map posted in the info section just has a few cabanas in the picture, so not very accurate. I'm trying to figure out how far from the restrooms/food cabana 9 is.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## MouseGrandma

Does anybody know how many cabanas there are  on Serenity Bay?  We are gold,  and the  cabanas on family beach and on Serenity Bay have been booked completely for our  cruise Oct 19-26 since day  105.   I am not surprised, but I was hoping one on SB would free  up.  We are two retired people travelling w/o  the family on this cruise.  It shows only  three cabanas on SB and also does  not show that cabana 16 exists on FB.  Very confusing.


----------



## Meghatron

MouseGrandma said:


> Does anybody know how many cabanas there are  on Serenity Bay?  We are gold,  and the  cabanas on family beach and on Serenity Bay have been booked completely for our  cruise Oct 19-26 since day  105.   I am not surprised, but I was hoping one on SB would free  up.  We are two retired people travelling w/o  the family on this cruise.  It shows only  three cabanas on SB and also does  not show that cabana 16 exists on FB.  Very confusing.



I believe Cabana 16 is always held back for the onboard concierge team and therefore never shows up in the guest reservation system.

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## closetmickey

Love that photo!  In front of which cabana does the private beach begin for cabana guests? Thanks


----------



## Meghatron

closetmickey said:


> Love that photo!  In front of which cabana does the private beach begin for cabana guests? Thanks



All cabanas have the private beach.

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## cypressmom

Billinaz said:


>



What is that screen in front of cabanas 3-8?  Is it always there?


----------



## fredgirls

cypressmom said:


> What is that screen in front of cabanas 3-8?  Is it always there?



The pic looks like it was during construction? There doesn't seems to be any divide between the beaches yet and no decks built outside the cabanas.

Here's a video of the cabanas on the family beach. Not great quality, sorry, but shows you the layout and you can count them down  Just click to play.


----------



## MomsOf2boys

It's not a video for me.


----------



## fredgirls

MomsOf2boys said:


> It's not a video for me.



Hmm...sorry. Not sure what's up there. It's in photobucket and I checked - it's marked as public, so everyone should be able to see it. That about as far as my computer knowledge goes though i'm afraid!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

MomsOf2boys said:


> It's not a video for me.



Works for me - maybe it's your browser?


----------



## cypressmom

MomsOf2boys said:


> It's not a video for me.



Did you click on the picture?  If you do, it should take you to a video.


----------



## MomsOf2boys

It's probably because of my phone access.  I will try it on the laptop when I get home.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

MouseGrandma said:


> Does anybody know how many cabanas there are  on Serenity Bay?  We are gold,  and the  cabanas on family beach and on Serenity Bay have been booked completely for our  cruise Oct 19-26 since day  105.   I am not surprised, but I was hoping one on SB would free  up.  We are two retired people travelling w/o  the family on this cruise.  It shows only  three cabanas on SB and also does  not show that cabana 16 exists on FB.  Very confusing.



There are 4 cabanas at SB #18-21.


----------



## Bear3412

Also no #13 on family beach. Like hotel floor 13. Doesn't exists. 
so there are not 17 on FB, only 16.


----------



## gometros

MouseGrandma said:
			
		

> Does anybody know how many cabanas there are  on Serenity Bay?  We are gold,  and the  cabanas on family beach and on Serenity Bay have been booked completely for our  cruise Oct 19-26 since day  105.   I am not surprised, but I was hoping one on SB would free  up.  We are two retired people travelling w/o  the family on this cruise.  It shows only  three cabanas on SB and also does  not show that cabana 16 exists on FB.  Very confusing.



See my post above yours. We ran into the same problem, but we're able to reserve a cabana as soon as we boarded.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards


----------



## Meghatron

Just checked in as Silver for our Jan cruise on the Magic and there was one cabana available. Still cannot believe my luck! There is ALWAYS hope, even for first-timers!!

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## BCV23

Meghatron said:


> Just checked in as Silver for our Jan cruise on the Magic and there was one cabana available. Still cannot believe my luck! There is ALWAYS hope, even for first-timers!!
> 
> Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards



Congratulations! Love the cabanans. 

And I agree that new cruisers shouldn't give up. We managed one on our very first cruise and two more times snagged one as silver Castaway. Granted the first time the cabanas were almost new and not as many people seemed to know about them. Still, a lot of persistence and a bit of pixie dust go a long way.


----------



## robin19871

I have pre booked through Shoreside Concierge for our February cruise.. After reading these boards, I chose Cabana 6.. (Even though they asked if 5 or 7 would be O.K. as well.)  So glad that I had this thread to pick what I think will be a great Cabana.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Meghatron said:


> Just checked in as Silver for our Jan cruise on the Magic and there was one cabana available. Still cannot believe my luck! There is ALWAYS hope, even for first-timers!!  Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


That's wonderful!


----------



## MomsOf2boys

robin19871 said:
			
		

> I have pre booked through Shoreside Concierge for our February cruise.. After reading these boards, I chose Cabana 6.. (Even though they asked if 5 or 7 would be O.K. as well.)  So glad that I had this thread to pick what I think will be a great Cabana.



Was 6 just your favorite number or some great review?  I don't even know which to ask for when it finally gets close enough.   Maybe near the restrooms?


----------



## VowRenewal13

We had Cabana 6 in July.  Loved it.


----------



## robin19871

MomsOf2boys said:


> Was 6 just your favorite number or some great review?  I don't even know which to ask for when it finally gets close enough.   Maybe near the restrooms?



Just a few great reviews is all.. (Though I have heard great reviews of others too.) 6 and 7 just stuck out to me through some really great trip reports.. I would honestly be happy with any of the Cabanas..


----------



## MouseGrandma

PrincessShmoo said:


> There are 4 cabanas at SB #18-21.



I guess they must hold #21 for onboard or last minute booking from Concierge  because my Port Adventures for Castaway Cay day lists only SB Cabanas  18, 19, and  20.  It  also lists 1 - 17 on FB but no  16  which I understand is also held back for Concierge.  (And there's  no Cabana 13).  Oh, well. I will try again on our next cruise which is a  double  dip on the Wonder -  smaller ship - two days at CC -  maybe  we will have a chance  on a cabana at SB then.  Whatever -  being on a  Disney  Cruise is the best thing on earth no matter  what!  We leave next weekend!!!!!!!   :


----------



## kimf503

MouseGrandma said:
			
		

> I guess they must hold #21 for onboard or last minute booking from Concierge  because my Port Adventures for Castaway Cay day lists only SB Cabanas  18, 19, and  20.  It  also lists 1 - 17 on FB but no  16  which I understand is also held back for Concierge.  (And there's  no Cabana 13).  Oh, well. I will try again on our next cruise which is a  double  dip on the Wonder -  smaller ship - two days at CC -  maybe  we will have a chance  on a cabana at SB then.  Whatever -  being on a  Disney  Cruise is the best thing on earth no matter  what!  We leave next weekend!!!!!!!   :



I wonder if they don't do number 13 because of the bad luck associated with that number.  I worked at the Ritz Carlton in Orlando and we didn't have a13th floor. It went from 12 to 14. Weird huh?


----------



## Meghatron

kimf503 said:


> I wonder if they don't do number 13 because of the bad luck associated with that number.  I worked at the Ritz Carlton in Orlando and we didn't have a13th floor. It went from 12 to 14. Weird huh?



I can't imagine a different reason for omitting 13. It's commonplace here in the U.S., and since Disney is culturally a U.S. company I don't find it weird. Ridiculous, yes, but not weird.

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## spacy9

We just got on the Disney Wonder 10/12/2013 sailing.  We didn't get on the boat till 1PM and I went to Guest Services to see if I could be put on a waiting list for a Family Beach Cabana since they have all been booked since at least 105 days out.  I had been checking almost twice a day every day with no luck.

The lady looked and they had three available 

So we ended up with Cabana #14 woohoo!

So there is hope.

Not sure why they have all been showing as full online.


----------



## MouseinMelbourne

Wow, that's great!  We're leaving 11/16 and they've been booked for us too.  I keep checking, but nothing yet.  I didn't think to check once I was on board, but I certainly will now!  Thanks for posting and I hope you had a magical cruise!!!


----------



## alagille

Just got off the fantasy and had cabana #9. All I can say was it was amazing! There are 4 additional ones under construction now at the end of the family beach. The golf cart driver that took us back from the cabana said they should be ready before Christmas.


----------



## Bear3412

alagille said:


> ... There are 4 additional ones under construction now at the end of the family beach. ....



Wonder if they are working noisily on them when pax are in the neighboring cabanas.  That would be unfortunate. 

Did you here any noise while in #9?

TIA


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Bear3412 said:


> Wonder if they are working noisily on them when pax are in the neighboring cabanas.  That would be unfortunate.
> 
> Did you here any noise while in #9?
> 
> TIA



I'm just guessing here, but I would think they would do most of the work on the days that there isn't a ship in port.  Unless whatever needs doing that particular day isn't too noisy - dirty - smelly.


----------



## Bear3412

Makes sense Shmoo, thanks.

Anyone know how many days CC is not a Port of Call the next month or two?

I'll guess 2 - 3 days a week.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Bear3412 said:


> Makes sense Shmoo, thanks.
> 
> Anyone know how many days CC is not a Port of Call the next month or two?
> 
> I'll guess 2 - 3 days a week.



Well, there's at least 3 days a week that are taken (2 Dream & 1 Fantasy cruise a week).  That leaves 4 days.  So, depending on when/if the Magic or Wonder calls there will cut into that.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

Sorry if this has been asked before, but the thread is so long.

 I got a call from shoreside concierge and we requested a cabana on SB. I see today that he assigned us #19. Where do you see info on DCL about the cabanas? I would have liked to have chosen one myself but could not find pictures, etc.


----------



## Meghatron

P'colaBeachBum said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but the thread is so long.  I got a call from shoreside concierge and we requested a cabana on SB. I see today that he assigned us #19. Where do you see info on DCL about the cabanas? I would have liked to have chosen one myself but could not find pictures, etc.



There's only four cabanas on SB: 18, 19, 20, 21. I can't imagine there's difference between them. I haven't found info about cabanas on DCL's site but a quick Google search will help you.

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## alagille

They were not working on the new cabanas at all while we were there. The golf cart driver said 3 days no ships on CC. 
Also, if any snorkelers out there looking to do a cabana, you will not see much off the private beach area. You will have to go to the regular snorkeling area to see any good stuff. 
I can't rave enough about the overall cabana experience. For the Fantasy, it was the last full day. My boys had made friends with other kids in the concierge area and they too had cabanas so it was like a group of kids that were long lost friends all playing together. So uncrowded compared to the rest of the beaches and water. Worth it for our family. It emphasized the private island feel certainly.


----------



## Bear3412

alagille said:


> ....The golf cart driver said 3 days no ships on CC. ...


----------



## BibiSmart

We were able to reserve Cabana #6 as Silver level for our 9/26/13 Dream cruise.  We had concierge call us twice onboard to see if we intended on keeping the reservation.  I thought maybe another family wanted the cabana.  As a family of 4, I wanted to extend the opportunity to another family but was not sure if they wanted to share.

It was an awesome experience and we hardly used the cabana.  We felt as if the island was just ours.  The beach was empty and we wondered where everybody else was.

Has anyone else shared with another family that wasn't traveling with you?


----------



## JoiseyMom

BibiSmart said:


> We were able to reserve Cabana #6 as Silver level for our 9/26/13 Dream cruise.  We had concierge call us twice onboard to see if we intended on keeping the reservation.  I thought maybe another family wanted the cabana.  As a family of 4, I wanted to extend the opportunity to another family but was not sure if they wanted to share.
> 
> It was an awesome experience and we hardly used the cabana.  We felt as if the island was just ours.  The beach was empty and we wondered where everybody else was.
> 
> Has anyone else shared with another family that wasn't traveling with you?



We did last year 2012 on the Magic out of NYC.  We did meet up with them first and we got along great, we are now friends.  We could never have gotten the cabana if they hadn't shared .  We each had 2 kids.


----------



## gometros

Meghatron said:
			
		

> There's only four cabanas on SB: 18, 19, 20, 21. I can't imagine there's difference between them. I haven't found info about cabanas on DCL's site but a quick Google search will help you.
> 
> Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards



The really is no difference been the four cabanas on SB. We just had 19oMh9x the 9/21 sailing and it was fine. Next to the path to the beach and easily accessible.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards


----------



## Meghatron

BibiSmart said:


> We had concierge call us twice onboard to see if we intended on keeping the reservation.



I understand calling once, but twice? That would annoy me.


----------



## AustralianJetsetter

We are looking at getting a cabana for our cruise next May....can anyone advise me which one would best suit us...our kids will be 12 & (almost) 10, both confident swimmers. I think they will spend a fair bit of time at Pelican Plunge. They also like playing in the sand and at the waters edge.

Naturally if we could score somewhere not too far away from amenities as well...bonus. But close to Pelican Plunge would be good.....as long as it's n ot too crowded or excessively noisy near it LOL

Cheers guys!


----------



## budamacdvcr

Any of the lower number Cabanas 1 - 7 will work for you.


----------



## ALMinVA

We are going on the Magic the first week of December 2014 - seems so long away - but happy to be going because work schedule forced us to reschedule our May 2014 to December.
Anyhow, traveling in a suite we are hopeful to get a cabana - has anyone stayed the first week of December - any comments on the weather?  I know it can be luck of the draw!


----------



## AustralianJetsetter

budamacdvcr said:


> Any of the lower number Cabanas 1 - 7 will work for you.



Thank you


----------



## AlexandNessa

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but Concierge onboard no longer holds back a family beach cabana, only one at SB. Onboard concierge used to hold one back for concierge guests.  Confirmed this is no longer the case.


----------



## kaseyC

AlexandNessa said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, but Concierge onboard no longer holds back a family beach cabana, only one at SB. Onboard concierge used to hold one back for concierge guests.  Confirmed this is no longer the case.



Hadn't heard this.  Not surprised by this change considering they are now allowing concierge guests to request cabanas through shore side at 150 days out.


----------



## Billinaz

kaseyC said:


> Hadn't heard this.  Not surprised by this change considering they are now allowing concierge guests to request cabanas through shore side at 150 days out.



They say they are 'noting' the request at 150 days out.  Im not sure how much that translates into a definite reservation though.


----------



## Billinaz

closetmickey said:


> Love that photo!  In front of which cabana does the private beach begin for cabana guests? Thanks



There is a rope before Cabana 1 that separates the Cabana beach area from the other beach.


----------



## Meghatron

Billinaz said:


> They say they are 'noting' the request at 150 days out.  Im not sure how much that translates into a definite reservation though.



The only way it doesn't turn into a definite reservation is if 20 other concierge staterooms pay in full and request one before you do. When the change was made there was an entire thread discussing how it works and every concierge cruiser who had requested a cabana saw it already reserved when they logged in right at midnight EST.

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## spacy9

We just got off the Wonder 10/12/2013 sailing and had Cabana 14.  I can confirm that there are 4 new Cabanas being built, I'll post a picture later after I get home, and that they are not working on them while guests are there.

The Cabana itself was wonderful, although I liked Cabana #5 a little better.  Cabana #14 is a bit farther back from the usable water and although you see water out front of it you are not allowed to swim there (there is basically a little 'pond' to the right when looking out from the Cabanas that we were told was too rocky and had no swimming signs posted).  With the 4 additional Cabanas being built I'm wondering if they are going to dredge this little 'pond' area out and connect it to the rest of the water?


----------



## spacy9

Here are the pics of the new Cabanas being built and the 'pond' that will be in front of them:
















And a Panoramic view from our Cabana, #14, and the usable water on the left and the 'pond' on the right.


----------



## Billinaz

Billinaz said:


> There is a rope before Cabana 1 that separates the Cabana beach area from the other beach.



Well, I put in the request at 150 days out..... so we will see!


----------



## MomsOf2boys

I have a question for those of you have been in the cabannas.   We may have grandmother join us and although she doesn't need a HA cabanna, she has walking issues due to her feet that are always swollen and a medical issue.   If we were to get one of the first 5 cabannas. ..how much walking is "not far" to the restrooms and Cookies Too?  What about from the tram stop to the cabannas?   Thanks in advance.


----------



## morvarm

They have a golf cart that  will bring anyone from their cabanas to the tram stop.


----------



## daisy112878

MomsOf2boys said:


> I have a question for those of you have been in the cabannas.   We may have grandmother join us and although she doesn't need a HA cabanna, she has walking issues due to her feet that are always swollen and a medical issue.   If we were to get one of the first 5 cabannas. ..how much walking is "not far" to the restrooms and Cookies Too?  What about from the tram stop to the cabannas?   Thanks in advance.



We were in #5 and it was like 10 yards to the bathrooms and the food was across from the bathrooms. They also had golf carts that can take you around. We loved having a cabana and will probably always try to get one from now on.


----------



## Keggy

MomsOf2boys said:


> I have a question for those of you have been in the cabannas.   We may have grandmother join us and although she doesn't need a HA cabanna, she has walking issues due to her feet that are always swollen and a medical issue.   If we were to get one of the first 5 cabannas. ..how much walking is "not far" to the restrooms and Cookies Too?  What about from the tram stop to the cabannas?   Thanks in advance.



I broke my toe on our sailing and they were able to drive me to the ship on the golf cart. They did tell us it was an exception and they don't do it for everyone, but it obviously can be done when needed.


----------



## MomsOf2boys

morvarm said:
			
		

> They have a golf cart that  will bring anyone from their cabanas to the tram stop.





			
				daisy112878 said:
			
		

> We were in #5 and it was like 10 yards to the bathrooms and the food was across from the bathrooms. They also had golf carts that can take you around. We loved having a cabana and will probably always try to get one from now on.





			
				Keggy said:
			
		

> I broke my toe on our sailing and they were able to drive me to the ship on the golf cart. They did tell us it was an exception and they don't do it for everyone, but it obviously can be done when needed.



Thank you all.  Her feet are obvious as they are always ballooning 3 or 4 times bigger than most people's.   I'm not afraid to ask for her to get a ride back to the ship.  I know walking to the bathroom and Cookies Too won't be an issue with it that close.


----------



## maryisme

MomsOf2boys said:


> Thank you all.  Her feet are obvious as they are always ballooning 3 or 4 times bigger than most people's.   I'm not afraid to ask for her to get a ride back to the ship.  I know walking to the bathroom and Cookies Too won't be an issue with it that close.



Hi Susan,

We've traveled with my elderly Mom who also has some mobility issues. She gets around fairly well with a cane for short distances. We have gotten cabanas 4 and 5 and as others have said it was very close to the bathroom and Cookies BBQ. 

The staff that takes care of the cabana guests were extremely helpful. It seemed like they were always checking on my Mom to see if she needed anything.

We were also provided with transportation to the cabana and back to the ship as well.

It was a great day for Mom as she would not have stayed with us the entire day had we not had a cabana.

Hope you have a wonderful trip!
Mary


----------



## MomsOf2boys

maryisme said:
			
		

> Hi Susan,
> 
> We've traveled with my elderly Mom who also has some mobility issues. She gets around fairly well with a cane for short distances. We have gotten cabanas 4 and 5 and as others have said it was very close to the bathroom and Cookies BBQ.
> 
> The staff that takes care of the cabana guests were extremely helpful. It seemed like they were always checking on my Mom to see if she needed anything.
> 
> We were also provided with transportation to the cabana and back to the ship as well.
> 
> It was a great day for Mom as she would not have stayed with us the entire day had we not had a cabana.
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful trip!
> Mary



Thank you Mary.  I didn't want to take the only HA room when she can most likely get back and forth to the bathroom just fine.  I was concerned with the tram distance and not sure by days end with her feet at their biggest if she could step up onto the tram.  I didn't want to leave her alone in the ship and have her miss "paradise".


----------



## maryisme

MomsOf2boys said:


> Thank you Mary.  I didn't want to take the only HA room when she can most likely get back and forth to the bathroom just fine.  I was concerned with the tram distance and not sure by days end with her feet at their biggest if she could step up onto the tram.  I didn't want to leave her alone in the ship and have her miss "paradise".



Susan,
I know exactly how you feel! The distance to the bathroom from cabana 4 and 5 was very manageable. My only concern, and I have this concern wherever there are crowds, is someone accidentally bumping into her and she falling. She is pretty steady on her feet but we always chaperone her.

On previous cruises, Mom would only spend maybe two hours with us before one of us brought her back to the ship. Since the introduction of the cabanas, she spends the entire day with us. It truly is paradise. Even in very hot weather (August) she was very comfortable. 

Mary


----------



## robin19871

The shore side concierge pre booking at 145 days for a cabana was painless and worked 100% for us.. I received an e mail the day after my 120 day mark that it was done as promised.. (No one promised us but it was funny to read that.)


----------



## kaseyC

robin19871 said:


> The shore side concierge pre booking at 145 days for a cabana was painless and worked 100% for us.. I received an e mail the day after my 120 day mark that it was done as promised.. (No one promised us but it was funny to read that.)



Great!  That gels with earlier reports.  I will get to find out in December for my May cruise.


----------



## robin19871

kaseyC said:


> Great!  That gels with earlier reports.  I will get to find out in December for my May cruise.



I was surprised and happy at the confirmation.. Part of the e mail said this: As promised the following activities have been booked on your reservation at the 120 day booking window. (We only requested a cabana.) It was so nice not to have to stay awake til midnight to book being that I am usually asleep by 9:00 p.m.  Now if they can just guarantee good weather for February it will make me never book anything but concierge..


----------



## Nikyex458

I planning to rent a cabana on my first Disney cruise and I know the max people is 6 and 7,8,9 and 10 is 50 dollars but do toddler count as full guest. We are 6 plus a 2 years old?


----------



## robin19871

Nikyex458 said:


> I planning to rent a cabana on my first Disney cruise and I know the max people is 6 and 7,8,9 and 10 is 50 dollars but do toddler count as full guest. We are 6 plus a 2 years old?



Yes, they do.. I have seen people ask about 6 month old infants too and the answer is yes.. We are paying for a cabana for just my husband, son and I and it will still be $499.00..


----------



## AustralianJetsetter

Nikyex458 said:


> I planning to rent a cabana on my first Disney cruise and I know the max people is 6 and 7,8,9 and 10 is 50 dollars but do toddler count as full guest. We are 6 plus a 2 years old?



It is my understanding that the little one will count toward the total head count but I don't think you pay for them. Someone will correct me if I am wrong....please!

Good luck at getting your cabana


----------



## lorimay

spacy9 said:


> Here are the pics of the new Cabanas being built and the 'pond' that will be in front of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Panoramic view from our Cabana, #14, and the usable water on the left and the 'pond' on the right.



Did they by any chance mention when they might be ready?
We are sailing on The Fantasy Feb. 15th and it seems like its going to be a heavy cruise. We are gold but still worried we won't be able to snag one.
If these new ones are ready, I may have a better shot at grabbing one.
Thanks.
Lori


----------



## spacy9

lorimay said:


> Did they by any chance mention when they might be ready? We are sailing on The Fantasy Feb. 15th and it seems like its going to be a heavy cruise. We are gold but still worried we won't be able to snag one. If these new ones are ready, I may have a better shot at grabbing one. Thanks. Lori



The person we were talking to said they were planning on them being ready before Christmas.  I didn't ask when they would be bookable though, sorry.


----------



## lorimay

spacy9 said:


> The person we were talking to said they were planning on them being ready before Christmas.  I didn't ask when they would be book able though, sorry.



Thank you for the information.
I can book next week, I wonder if they will put them out for rental before they are ready.

Thanks again.


----------



## HappyGrumpy

How many Cabana's do they have there?

Are they adding more? I would love one with a little shall "pond" in front of it! It looks like the pool at The Beach Club!

If anyone has pics of serenity beach cabanas or can tell me of your experiences that would be awesome! 

Thank You!


----------



## Meghatron

HappyGrumpy said:


> How many Cabana's do they have there?  Are they adding more? I would love one with a little shall "pond" in front of it! It looks like the pool at The Beach Club!  If anyone has pics of serenity beach cabanas or can tell me of your experiences that would be awesome!  Thank You!



There are four cabanas at SB. It sounds like all the new ones are on the FB.

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## HappyGrumpy

> There are four cabanas at SB. It sounds like all the new ones are on the FB.



Thank You! I wish they were not so far back from the water. I would love them to be right by the water or even a little over the water like you would see in bora bora or Fiji!.  

But thats just me


----------



## PATTERSON PARTY OF 3

spacy9 said:


> Here are the pics of the new Cabanas being built and the 'pond' that will be in front of them:  And a Panoramic view from our Cabana, #14, and the usable water on the left and the 'pond' on the right.


 when was this? Was the water at that level all day? I have this same cabana in 3 weeks and I am worried about the water level now.


----------



## HeddyRuth

PATTERSON PARTY OF 3 said:


> when was this? Was the water at that level all day? I have this same cabana in 3 weeks and I am worried about the water level now.



I don't think the water is quite as close in the higher numbers as in the lower numbers but you are not that far away.   We were there two weeks ago in number 6 and it was just amazing.  The water was gorgeous.


----------



## spacy9

PATTERSON PARTY OF 3 said:


> when was this? Was the water at that level all day? I have this same cabana in 3 weeks and I am worried about the water level now.



This was taken pretty early in the morning.  I think before 10AM local time.  The water did get a few feet higher in the 'pond' area, but you still weren't allowed to swim in it.

The main water is only 75 - 100 feet or so away, it's a very short walk.  My youngest was running back and forth all the time. 

Having Cabana #14 was still awesome, I wouldn't worry about it.  You'll love it


----------



## Doingitagain

We will have four grandparents in their 80s with us and are going to try to get a Serenity Bay cabana (we are platinum, so hoping!).  Two of them have more difficulty walking, so I am worried about crossing the sand, getting to the bathrooms, lunch, etc.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

At Serenity Bay you will have a cabana host who will drive you on the golf cart (if you so desire) to the restrooms and to lunch. So your older family members will be well taken care of! It is a short walk to the water. 

Good luck getting one!  I hope it works out!


----------



## BCV23

Doingitagain said:


> We will have four grandparents in their 80s with us and are going to try to get a Serenity Bay cabana (we are platinum, so hoping!).  Two of them have more difficulty walking, so I am worried about crossing the sand, getting to the bathrooms, lunch, etc.  Any suggestions?


  I would request 21 at Serenity Bay or one of the lower numbered cabanas on the family beach. 21 doesn't usually show up on the website but exists and is easier to get to than the others at SB all of which have a number of stairs. 21 actually does, too, but there is a roped entrance to  the beach to the right of 21. Our family member who uses a power chair was able to manage that way. She parked her chair near the roped area and used a sand wheelchair to get her to the front of the cabana. We were able to help her up the low step there into the cabana. Not ideal but it worked and we are excited to have that cabana again for our next cruise. That would probably work well for your family minus the sand wheelchair depending on their needs.  


  However, the beach at Serentity Bay is steeper than in front of the cabanas at the family beach.   I think those might be a better choice for your group. There is a paved path from the cabanas to the restrooms and Cookies Too. I just wouldn't request cabana 1 as it is the only cabana that is truly accessible for those who can't walk at all.   Hope you snag one!


----------



## KPetty725

We had Cabana 9 in November. It was nice but I'm torn on doing it again. I think if it's just our family of 4, we'll probably skip the cabana. It would be great for two families sharing. The cost just wasn't worth it for DH. I did enjoy having a nice shaded area with comfy furniture to lounge on while DD3 napped (on me) and we did take our food back to the cabana to eat so avoided the crowds at the picnic tables. I would say $300 would be the max cost vs. value. Don't ask me how I came up with that figure! LOL!


----------



## AustralianJetsetter

Just got our cabana booked for our May cruise  

Got number 4!! So excited


----------



## Nannylisad

So the lower the number the better for the cabanas ? On the FB are the bathrooms close. I have one dd with a small bladder !


----------



## wajones2

Nannylisad said:


> So the lower the number the better for the cabanas ? On the FB are the bathrooms close. I have one dd with a small bladder !



We had #5 and the walk to the bathroom was very short. The higher the number the longer the walk to the bathroom. Another recommendation I have is to take several swimsuits for your DD just in case she wants to rest or hang out in the cabana some in a dry suit. My DD went through 3 suits - I brought extras thank goodness!


----------



## Nannylisad

wajones2 said:


> We had #5 and the walk to the bathroom was very short. The higher the number the longer the walk to the bathroom. Another recommendation I have is to take several swimsuits for your DD just in case she wants to rest or hang out in the cabana some in a dry suit. My DD went through 3 suits - I brought extras thank goodness!



Ok awesome. She is 13 so she can go alone ;0). I think we should get one. Why not


----------



## AustralianJetsetter

Billinaz said:


>



Is that green screeny/fencey thing always there.....in front of cabanas 3-8?


----------



## TLSnell1981

We've booked 4 cabanas...3 on the family beach. Last September, DH and I booked Serenity Bay. I have never seen the green screen, before this photo.


----------



## Bear3412

AustralianJetsetter said:


> Is that green screeny/fencey thing always there.....in front of cabanas 3-8?



No.  This image was during construction. HTH


----------



## wajones2

Nannylisad said:


> Ok awesome. She is 13 so she can go alone ;0). I think we should get one. Why not



We shared our cabana with a mother/daughter and she was around 13. The kids club party the night before was very late & daughter didn't want to wake up. It was almost 12 before they arrived at the cabana. After lunch, I would say the daughter spent 50/50 between cabana and the kids area. 

We loved the cabana and will definitely splurge and do it again, but I did struggle to see that the other family got their money's worth.


----------



## Nannylisad

wajones2 said:


> We shared our cabana with a mother/daughter and she was around 13. The kids club party the night before was very late & daughter didn't want to wake up. It was almost 12 before they arrived at the cabana. After lunch, I would say the daughter spent 50/50 between cabana and the kids area.  We loved the cabana and will definitely splurge and do it again, but I did struggle to see that the other family got their money's worth.



Oh my I would drag my daughter out. Lol ( j/k ) you can sleep at home sweet DD of mine. If I can get one clues we will.


----------



## calker

Does anyone have a picture of Serenity Bay cabanas that are numbered as we see in the photo in the post by "Billinaz".


----------



## Nannylisad

calker said:


> Does anyone have a picture of Serenity Bay cabanas that are numbered as we see in the photo in the post by "Billinaz".



Yes staring at 1 and the higher numbers go towards the SB


----------



## calker

I'm sorry I should have phrased my question differently.

I am looking for a picture of Serenity Bay (with numbered cabanas).  I would like the picture to include labeled cabanas 18, 19, 20, 21, 22.

Thank you.


----------



## Nannylisad

calker said:


> I'm sorry I should have phrased my question differently.
> 
> I am looking for a picture of Serenity Bay (with numbered cabanas).  I would like the picture to include labeled cabanas 18, 19, 20, 21, 22.
> 
> Thank you.



Ohh don't have one. I'll look around. For you ;0)


----------



## PrincessShmoo

calker said:


> I'm sorry I should have phrased my question differently.
> 
> I am looking for a picture of Serenity Bay (with numbered cabanas).  I would like the picture to include labeled cabanas 18, 19, 20, 21, 22.
> 
> Thank you.



I think there's only 4 cabanas on Serenity Bay.

Here's a capture I did from Google (not a great picture, sorry)


----------



## AustralianJetsetter

Bear3412 said:


> No.  This image was during construction. HTH



Phew!!! Thank you so much 

Big relief


----------



## gometros

There is no #22. SB only goes up to 21.


----------



## StephandDick

From the family cabana beach can our kids walk to Pelican Plunge (on the sand vs walking around)? We booked #6.


----------



## calker

Thanks everyone for all your help.


----------



## aligator

PrincessShmoo said:


> I think there's only 4 cabanas on Serenity Bay.  Here's a capture I did from Google (not a great picture, sorry)




Sorry but, what you numbered are the massage treatment cabanas. Cabanas 18 to 21 are to the left in that photo, except that photo is old and the cabanas were not built yet. After the massage cabana is #18, then some scrubs then #19 and 20 (located beside each other with less than two feet between them), then some more brush, then finally #21. The entrance to the beach is on the right of cabana # 19, and another entrance is by cabana 21


----------



## Bear3412

Also there is no #13 on family beach.  It is skipped like hotel floors.


----------



## tinkerone

cabanas are shown on these cc maps.  hope it helps.  

http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/m...lans/ShoreExcursion/SerenityBayCabanasMap.jpg

http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/m...lans/ShoreExcursion/FamilyBeachCabanasMap.jpg


----------



## phinz

We loved #18.


----------



## cypressmom

Do anyone have more recent photos of the new cabanas being built?


----------



## slindamood

StephandDick said:


> From the family cabana beach can our kids walk to Pelican Plunge (on the sand vs walking around)? We booked #6.


 
 We had cabana #6  in December.  I did note a gate/opening in the fence that separated the cabana beach from the Pelican Plunge area.  It looked like an easy walk to that area.  Sometimes a CM was sitting there to monitor comings and goings, but with a cabana band I assume there would be no problem (albeit,  we did not go over to that area).

P.S.  - You will love Cabana #6.  We thought it the perfect location and best view!


----------



## firsttimemom

slindamood said:


> P.S.  - You will love Cabana #6.  We thought it the perfect location and best view!



good to hear! We have this in April.


----------



## cypressmom

We have cabana 6 in March.  Can't wait!


slindamood said:


> We had cabana #6  in December.  I did note a gate/opening in the fence that separated the cabana beach from the Pelican Plunge area.  It looked like an easy walk to that area.  Sometimes a CM was sitting there to monitor comings and goings, but with a cabana band I assume there would be no problem (albeit,  we did not go over to that area).
> 
> P.S.  - You will love Cabana #6.  We thought it the perfect location and best view!


----------



## JessieB923

We have 6 the end of Feb and can't wait.. it looks like a prefect view of the ship and a nice walk to get lunch.


----------



## StephandDick

slindamood said:


> We had cabana #6  in December.  I did note a gate/opening in the fence that separated the cabana beach from the Pelican Plunge area.  It looked like an easy walk to that area.  Sometimes a CM was sitting there to monitor comings and goings, but with a cabana band I assume there would be no problem (albeit,  we did not go over to that area).  P.S.  - You will love Cabana #6.  We thought it the perfect location and best view!



Thank you- can't wait! For the others going ahead of me would love some pics of the view.


----------



## princessmommyx3

I've never posted a picture before so I hope this works.  This is the view from cabana #6 when the Dream sailed by while the Wonder was docked on Oct 2, 2013.


----------



## gometros

Pictures of Cabana #19 on Serenity Bay
















View of the beach from the cabana


----------



## StephandDick

princessmommyx3 said:


> I've never posted a picture before so I hope this works.  This is the view from cabana #6 when the Dream sailed by while the Wonder was docked on Oct 2, 2013.  http://s94.photobucket.com/user/ksmithrt/media/P9300336.jpg.html



Thank you- great view!


----------



## haydee99

Hi everyone, we're booked on our first Disney cruise for this coming March.  I'll be sailing with a baby and a toddler and would really like to rent a cabana.  Of course since we are first time cruisers they were all sold out by the time I checked.  Any tips to be able to still snag one?  They say check everyday online but does anyone know what time they release the cancelled cabanas?  I'd like to set my alarm to check at least twice a day until we sail.  I just think with having two little kids it is a good idea to have a home base while at that beach.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

haydee99 said:


> Hi everyone, we're booked on our first Disney cruise for this coming March.  I'll be sailing with a baby and a toddler and would really like to rent a cabana.  Of course since we are first time cruisers they were all sold out by the time I checked.  Any tips to be able to still snag one?  They say check everyday online but does anyone know what time they release the cancelled cabanas?  I'd like to set my alarm to check at least twice a day until we sail.  I just think with having two little kids it is a good idea to have a home base while at that beach.
> 
> Thank you for your help!



Basically it's ad hoc, there is no set time, someone cancels now it may be available now so keep checking

Last week before the cruise maybe good as you have to cancel before 72 hours and people may re think the cost then, up to them it's cost them nothing to hold one.

Note concierge have a wait list and will also be interested in cabanas that may cancel.


----------



## gometros

Also, check with guest services when you first board. It worked for us.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## calimom951

I am new to Disney Cruising. Waiting for them to release the rest of 2015. We would love to get a Cabana. Is this something we need to book at the time we book our trip? Or is this something only for return guests?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

calimom951 said:


> I am new to Disney Cruising. Waiting for them to release the rest of 2015. We would love to get a Cabana. Is this something we need to book at the time we book our trip? Or is this something only for return guests?



You cannot book it when booking cruise, you select it at you booking window for shore trips these are based on how many cruises people have taken with DCL

So concierge cruisers and repeat cruisers get first licks and they can sell out quickly, as a new Disney cruiser you will book at 75 days pre cruise unless your concierge.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

calimom951 said:


> I am new to Disney Cruising. Waiting for them to release the rest of 2015. We would love to get a Cabana. Is this something we need to book at the time we book our trip? Or is this something only for return guests?



Cabanas are booked when your port excursion/online checkin window opens.  For first time cruisers this is 75 days out from the cruise.  Anyone can book cabanas, as long as there is availability.


----------



## calimom951

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> You cannot book it when booking cruise, you select it at you booking window for shore trips these are based on how many cruises people have taken with DCL
> 
> So concierge cruisers and repeat cruisers get first licks and they can sell out quickly, as a new Disney cruiser you will book at 75 days pre cruise unless your concierge.



So am I understanding you correctly? If I book upgrade to a concierge package when I book then can I have first booking for a cabana? Or are Concierge packages just for returning Disney Cruisers?


----------



## cypressmom

Anyone an book a concierge suite.


----------



## Meghatron

calimom951 said:


> So am I understanding you correctly? If I book upgrade to a concierge package when I book then can I have first booking for a cabana? Or are Concierge packages just for returning Disney Cruisers?



If you pay the premium for a concierge room AND you are paid in full BEFORE 150 days prior to sailing, then yes, the shoreside concierge team will take your request for a cabana before they open up to Platinum cruisers at 120 days.

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## calimom951

Meghatron said:


> If you pay the premium for a concierge room AND you are paid in full BEFORE 150 days prior to sailing, then yes, the shoreside concierge team will take your request for a cabana before they open up to Platinum cruisers at 120 days.
> 
> Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards



Thanks so much. I appreciate your answer. The words pay the premium are scary to me..LOL...So I am assuming this is WAY expensive. But I will inquire.


----------



## alagille

calimom951 said:


> Thanks so much. I appreciate your answer. The words pay the premium are scary to me..LOL...So I am assuming this is WAY expensive. But I will inquire.



Yes, concierge is quite expensive and you can check your prices on the disney cruise line website. I've done both ways (non-concierge and concierge stateroom, cabana and no cabana) and honestly, for your first time on Castaway Cay, I would just say, save your money and enjoy the experience. You'll want to check everything out and likely spend less time in the cabana. You can get an idea after you spend a day there if you'd like to do it your next cruise. Read everything here and enjoy!


----------



## phinz

This past cruise was our first time at CC and we got a cabana. We also did concierge. We'll never go without again. I didn't care about bicycling, waterslides, floats, snorkeling, parasailing, etc. I just wanted to relax and read my book in the shade with a light breeze blowing and no sand in my shoes. 

Then again I didn't even go in to St. Thomas (BTDT and not all that interested) and I didn't stay on the rock in Sint Maarten for very long either. I preferred spending time on the boat.


----------



## stitchlovestink

PrincessShmoo said:
			
		

> Cabanas are booked when your port excursion/online checkin window opens.  For first time cruisers this is 75 days out from the cruise.  Anyone can book cabanas, as long as there is availability.



You realize that this does not apply to concierge even if they are first time cruisers. If they are paid in full, a first time concierge cruiser can book a cabana before they open up to platinum cruisers. My sister's Boss did it. He had three concierge cabins/suites on the Fantasy the week of Christmas.  He had never cruised DCL and probably won't again. He was able to get 2 cabanas...one on family beach and one on Serenity Bay.  Concierge gets priority over all others as long as they are PIF.
Edited to add...actually concierge including first timers, can book ANYTHING once they are PIF.


----------



## AustralianJetsetter

stitchlovestink said:


> You realize that this does not apply to concierge even if they are first time cruisers. If they are paid in full, a first time concierge cruiser can book a cabana before they open up to platinum cruisers. My sister's Boss did it. He had three concierge cabins/suites on the Fantasy the week of Christmas.  He had never cruised DCL and probably won't again. He was able to get 2 cabanas...one on family beach and one on Serenity Bay.  Concierge gets priority over all others as long as they are PIF.
> Edited to add...actually concierge including first timers, can book ANYTHING once they are PIF.



PrincessShmoo answered the original question before the OP mentiined that they were 'thinking' about upgrading to concierge ;-)

Trust me PrincessShmoo would realise all of what you just pointed out!!


----------



## stitchlovestink

AustralianJetsetter said:
			
		

> PrincessShmoo answered the original question before the OP mentiined that they were 'thinking' about upgrading to concierge ;-)
> 
> Trust me PrincessShmoo would realise all of what you just pointed out!!



But someone else reading the thread who was a first time concierge cruiser might not know this based on the way her answer was worded.  Her wording makes it appear that ALL First time cruisers book at the 75 day window and that simply isn't the case if someone has booked concierge.  Another reader on this thread may have booked or be considering booking concierge and should be aware of the booking differences.
I did not know it was against the rules to clarify information so that ALL readers were getting accurate info. And I thought Everyone was allowed to answer questions posted.


----------



## mc2

Meghatron said:


> If you pay the premium for a concierge room AND you are paid in full BEFORE 150 days prior to sailing, then yes, the shoreside concierge team will take your request for a cabana before they open up to Platinum cruisers at 120 days.
> 
> Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards



You don't need to be paid in full at the 150 day mark for them to take the request.  They start taking requests at the 150 day mark regardless.  But if you aren't paid in full as of midnight on the 120 day mark (when the booking window actually opens), they can't book any of it for you.


----------



## CarolyninCO

mc2 said:


> You don't need to be paid in full at the 150 day mark for them to take the request.  They start taking requests at the 150 day mark regardless.  But if you aren't paid in full as of midnight on the 120 day mark (when the booking window actually opens), they can't book any of it for you.



This is great info!  I've been trying to stock up on Disney cards in time for my 150 mark.  It's nice to have an extra 30 days.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Bear3412

This is the first I heard about not having to be PIF at 150 days for cabana requests.

I would still recommend it, and it could only help your request for a cabana become reality. IMO

Perhaps other CL guests could confirm the pecking order/PIF order during their communications, and report back.

Good luck to all


----------



## CarolyninCO

Bear3412 said:


> This is the first I heard about not having to be PIF at 150 days for cabana requests.
> 
> I would still recommend it, and it could only help your request for a cabana become reality. IMO
> 
> Perhaps other CL guests could confirm the pecking order/PIF order during their communications, and report back.
> 
> Good luck to all



Good point!


----------



## StephandDick

I wasn't PIF until 122 days out and got my request for one (although it's not a full cruise right now).


----------



## mc2

Bear3412 said:


> This is the first I heard about not having to be PIF at 150 days for cabana requests.
> 
> I would still recommend it, and it could only help your request for a cabana become reality. IMO
> 
> Perhaps other CL guests could confirm the pecking order/PIF order during their communications, and report back.
> 
> Good luck to all



Well, I've done it 3 times in a row now without being PIF at 150 days.  

All I was ever told was that you absolutely had to be PIF as of midnight when the booking window opens (at the 120 mark) or you lose whatever requests they have made on your behalf.  And that goes for everything, not just cabanas.  So if you have a Palo request, same deal.  Once that booking window opens up at midnight, if you aren't PIF, any requests become "null and void" of sorts, and you would have to start with new requests (based on whatever is available) once you are PIF.  Even if you pay at 10 am on day 120.

Maybe something different happens if more people request them than there are cabanas (not sure how that is prioritized?), but I know we haven't had an issue yet in 3 cruises, and we were only doing PIF at around the 123-124 day mark for all 3 (hoping for the CAD to hit par...no dice...haha!).


----------



## Bear3412

OK S&D and mc2, sounds good.  Thanks for reporting.  Like I said, that wasn't the consensus prior, at least in my small mind.


----------



## firsttimemom

Bear3412 said:


> This is the first I heard about not having to be PIF at 150 days for cabana requests.
> 
> I would still recommend it, and it could only help your request for a cabana become reality. IMO
> 
> Perhaps other CL guests could confirm the pecking order/PIF order during their communications, and report back.
> 
> Good luck to all



I was not PIF at 150 days and was able to put my requests in and receive conf. of said requests. Paid at about 125 and all was taken care of at the 120 mark.


----------



## HeddyRuth

Bear3412 said:


> OK S&D and mc2, sounds good.  Thanks for reporting.  Like I said, that wasn't the consensus prior, at least in my small mind.



It is good to hear this has changed as I when I called when this new policy started last year with the 150 day requests they would not take the request unless I was PIF.  I will be hitting a new 150 day window soon and I was stressing about paying already.


----------



## tdunaway

We just booked 2 weeks ago at about 128 days out.  Although we paid in full when we booked it, the transaction took a couple of days to clear and the balance didn't say zero until day 125.  I called to make my requests on day 125 and received the confirmation email the morning of 120.  On a side note, when I looked at what was available on day 120, there were only 3 family cabanas left!


----------



## mc2

Just got off the phone with the shoreside concierge team.  You absolutely do not need to be PIF by day 150.  What had been explained to me was correct - you just need to be PIF by midnight on day 120.  I had phoned because I wondered how it worked with the larger ships if they had more requests than they had cabanas.  Whether or not you are PIF at day 150 or 121 makes no difference - it is a "first requested, first served" kind of policy.  So if I request one at day 150 and PIF at day 121, and someone else requests one at day 149 and decided to PIF on that day, my request still stays ahead of theirs.  The requests are processed in the order that they are received (for anyone who has remembered to PIF by the midnight deadline to start day 120).  

Hope that helps?


----------



## Bear3412

mc2,  thanks for the detailed confirmation.  

Good luck to all Cabana hunters.


----------



## AustralianJetsetter

mc2 said:


> Just got off the phone with the shoreside concierge team.  You absolutely do not need to be PIF by day 150.  What had been explained to me was correct - you just need to be PIF by midnight on day 120.  I had phoned because I wondered how it worked with the larger ships if they had more requests than they had cabanas.  Whether or not you are PIF at day 150 or 121 makes no difference - it is a "first requested, first served" kind of policy.  So if I request one at day 150 and PIF at day 121, and someone else requests one at day 149 and decided to PIF on that day, my request still stays ahead of theirs.  The requests are processed in the order that they are received (for anyone who has remembered to PIF by the midnight deadline to start day 120).
> 
> Hope that helps?



This is exactly what Shoreside told us recently for our May cruise. You can put your requests in which are loaded into the system. At midnight of the day your booking window opens, the system checks that you are indeed paid in full....if so they begin to process your requests 

We got our cabana request no problem!!


----------



## Doingitagain

I read this on someone's blog, anyone know if it is true?  We want to have 9 people in a Cabana on Serenity Bay (all adults, all family):
The adult beach cabanas are $399 for up to six guests, do not include the sand toys or snorkel equipment rental, and you are generally not allowed to add additional guests, though exceptions may be made​.


----------



## AnnaS

Our October cruise will be the first time we are cruising with only one other couple.  We normally have anywhere from 10 - 18 people.  Now might be the time to try for a cabana at Serenity Beach.

I know silly ??? Can my friend and I (two couples - different reservations/cabins obviously) share (and the cost) of the cabana? (billed to one cabin/reservation) or does the number of people per cabana need to be from the same reservation?  I think we can since you are allowed up to 10 guests (family beach) but want to make sure. 

TIA.


----------



## gometros

Doingitagain said:
			
		

> I read this on someone's blog, anyone know if it is true?  We want to have 9 people in a Cabana on Serenity Bay (all adults, all family):
> The adult beach cabanas are $399 for up to six guests, do not include the sand toys or snorkel equipment rental, and you are generally not allowed to add additional guests, though exceptions may be made.



Price is right, but you can add up to ten guests at up to $50 each additional after four and it does include the snorkel equipment, but not the sand toys. I guess they don't see adults playing in the sand. At least not that way.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards


----------



## stingfancb

AnnaS said:


> Our October cruise will be the first time we are cruising with only one other couple.  We normally have anywhere from 10 - 18 people.  Now might be the time to try for a cabana at Serenity Beach.
> 
> I know silly ??? Can my friend and I (two couples - different reservations/cabins obviously) share (and the cost) of the cabana? (billed to one cabin/reservation) or does the number of people per cabana need to be from the same reservation?  I think we can since you are allowed up to 10 guests (family beach) but want to make sure.
> 
> TIA.



We were in same situation. I booked it for the 4 of us. When we got on the ship I told them the other couple's name. Since it was all on my account, the other couple took the cash for their half and put it on my account. The wrist bands were all given to me to hand out on that morning.


----------



## Doingitagain

What are the wristbands like?  Can they be removed when we are suntanning?


----------



## HeddyRuth

Doingitagain said:


> What are the wristbands like?  Can they be removed when we are suntanning?



Only if you put it on very loose.  The concierge team allowed us to do our own so I guess it is possible.  We just put them on tighter as we didn't want our children to lose them in the ocean.  Then they need to be cut off.


----------



## AnnaS

stingfancb said:


> We were in same situation. I booked it for the 4 of us. When we got on the ship I told them the other couple's name. Since it was all on my account, the other couple took the cash for their half and put it on my account. The wrist bands were all given to me to hand out on that morning.



Thank you.  I am going to ask if she wants to go half with me.


----------



## tinkattu6

mc2 said:


> Well, I've done it 3 times in a row now without being PIF at 150 days.
> 
> All I was ever told was that you absolutely had to be PIF as of midnight when the booking window opens (at the 120 mark) or you lose whatever requests they have made on your behalf.  And that goes for everything, not just cabanas.  So if you have a Palo request, same deal.  Once that booking window opens up at midnight, if you aren't PIF, any requests become "null and void" of sorts, and you would have to start with new requests (based on whatever is available) once you are PIF.  Even if you pay at 10 am on day 120.
> 
> Maybe something different happens if more people request them than there are cabanas (not sure how that is prioritized?), but I know we haven't had an issue yet in 3 cruises, and we were only doing PIF at around the 123-124 day mark for all 3 (hoping for the CAD to hit par...no dice...haha!).



Just prebooked our cabana today and was told it's ours as long as we are PIF by 4PM the day before the 120 mark.  So exicted even if this has to be a short cruise we are making the most of it!!!


----------



## HeddyRuth

tinkattu6 said:


> Just prebooked our cabana today and was told it's ours as long as we are PIF by 4PM the day before the 120 mark.  So exicted even if this has to be a short cruise we are making the most of it!!!



Have been very relieved to hear this since we will be at Aulani at day 150 and it will be nice to recover from that before we PIF.


----------



## BeautyFan

When do you actually pay for the cabana?  Do you pay on board just like any other excursion?   

I know sometimes the ship cannot port at Castaway Cay due to wind/weather. If this happens on Day 2when we are scheduled, but we're able to dock on Day 3, would anything change?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

BeautyFan said:


> When do you actually pay for the cabana?  Do you pay on board just like any other excursion?
> 
> I know sometimes the ship cannot port at Castaway Cay due to wind/weather. If this happens on Day 2when we are scheduled, but we're able to dock on Day 3, would anything change?



It will be charged to your onboard account just like an excursion.

Any reservations would be moved to day 3.


----------



## magrudersmakes3

Doingitagain said:


> What are the wristbands like?  Can they be removed when we are suntanning?



You can put it around your ankle, it just has to be visible when they ask.  I do this when we have a cabana as if it rubs my wrist, I will get hives due to my allergies.


----------



## Doingitagain

We have a large group and will need two cabanas, if we can get them.  Since our reservations are linked, I know we shouldn't be booking at the same time.  Can I get two cabanas under my one reservation number?


----------



## pgjak

This will be my family's 2nd Disney cruise.  The first time, my dad didn't even get off the ship at Castaway Cay because he can't be in the sun for long periods of time.  The rest of the family got off the ship but only enjoyed our day for a short time so that we could get back to ship to be with my dad.  I was really hoping this time to get a cabana so that he would be able to enjoy the day and still be out of the sun.  I know it is expensive but for me...it's priceless if it means my dad can enjoy his day!  Of course, when my booking window opened at 90 days, the cabanas on the family beach were all sold out.  If anyone who has a cabana booked for the Fantasy 7/12/14 sailing that is thinking of canceling can you email me before you do.  Thank you so much!
Patty


----------



## pouncingpluto

Anyone mind giving me advice on what cabana to request (we are sailing concierge, so hopefully we will have some choice)? I am thinking 4, 5, 6, or 7.

We will be a group of 7-- a woman in her 70s, three adults in our 30s/40s, and three 3-year-olds. We don't want to have to do a ton of walking for bathrooms or to get to the tram stop (if no one offers to take us on a golf cart). Is the beach nice for little ones in front of 4-7?

Let me ask, though-- why does no one on here ever really recommend 1, 2, or 3?  Is it a little less peaceful on the end closest to the Family Beach?


----------



## ibouncetoo

pouncingpluto said:


> Let me ask, though-- why does no one on here ever really recommend 1, 2, or 3?  Is it a little less peaceful on the end closest to the Family Beach?



I had cabana #2 and loved it.  Very convenient to the rest rooms and Cookies II.  The beach in front of the cabin was just as peaceful as anywhere further along.  Also, since we had some 9 year olds in our group, we could walk over to the water slides fairly easily.

The cabins a little further down have a nice view of the ship.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

pouncingpluto said:


> Anyone mind giving me advice on what cabana to request (we are sailing concierge, so hopefully we will have some choice)? I am thinking 4, 5, 6, or 7.
> 
> We will be a group of 7-- a woman in her 70s, three adults in our 30s/40s, and three 3-year-olds. We don't want to have to do a ton of walking for bathrooms or to get to the tram stop (if no one offers to take us on a golf cart). Is the beach nice for little ones in front of 4-7?
> 
> Let me ask, though-- why does no one on here ever really recommend 1, 2, or 3?  Is it a little less peaceful on the end closest to the Family Beach?



IMHO 4 and 5 are ideal we have had them, not too close to cookies2 or the restrooms, but not too far rather, 1/2/3 seemed to be at the end of the beach and cramped up a bit, for more peace and quite the higher the number the better but there a further walk or golf cart ride away, 4/5 have a great bit of beach in front of them, ideal location.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> IMHO 4 and 5 are ideal we have had them, not too close to cookies2 or the restrooms, but not too far rather, 1/2/3 seemed to be at the end of the beach and cramped up a bit, for more peace and quite the higher the number the better but there a further walk or golf cart ride away, 4/5 have a great bit of beach in front of them, ideal location.



Fantastic to hear!  We have #4 for our all-girls cruise in September.  I've been in 5, 6, 7, 8, & 19.  All of those were great, too.  I do like the family cabanas vs. Serenity Bay.


----------



## pouncingpluto

sweetpee_1993 said:


> Fantastic to hear!  We have #4 for our all-girls cruise in September.  I've been in 5, 6, 7, 8, & 19.  All of those were great, too.  I do like the family cabanas vs. Serenity Bay.




Thanks Fantasy!

Sweet pee-- how would you compare the ones you've been in?


----------



## sweetpee_1993

pouncingpluto said:


> Thanks Fantasy!  Sweet pee-- how would you compare the ones you've been in?



I like the lower numbers for location.  

I do want to try being out at the end sometime to see what the trade off is in terms of quiet-factor.  Not that it was loud in the ones I've been in.  Just to try the seclusion.  Ya know?


----------



## AlexandNessa

pouncingpluto said:


> Anyone mind giving me advice on what cabana to request (we are sailing concierge, so hopefully we will have some choice)? I am thinking 4, 5, 6, or 7.
> 
> We will be a group of 7-- a woman in her 70s, three adults in our 30s/40s, and three 3-year-olds. We don't want to have to do a ton of walking for bathrooms or to get to the tram stop (if no one offers to take us on a golf cart). Is the beach nice for little ones in front of 4-7?
> 
> Let me ask, though-- why does no one on here ever really recommend 1, 2, or 3?  Is it a little less peaceful on the end closest to the Family Beach?



The reason so few recommend cabana #1 is because that is the only handicapped accessible cabana, in as far as it has a ramp instead of stairs.

#1 is on its own. The rest on the family beach (at least the lower numbers) are in pairs.  So 2 is next door to 3 (share a beach path).  4/5 share a beach path, 6/7, 8/9, etc.  

We request anywhere between 4 & 9.


----------



## Heyriddle

sweetpee_1993 said:


> Fantastic to hear!  We have #4 for our all-girls cruise in September.  I've been in 5, 6, 7, 8, & 19.  All of those were great, too.  I do like the family cabanas vs. Serenity Bay.



How are the cabanas at SB versus the Family beach?  What makes you like the family ones better?


----------



## AlexandNessa

Personally, I like the Family Beach cabanas better because of the private beach.   The SB cabanas do not have one.


----------



## trishy

Question: When I called concierge to request a cabana I was told they are only taking requests at 125 days out. Does anyone have a link to an official "150 day out" policy?


----------



## debces

We cruised Fantasy Concierge May 17-24, Eastern Caribbean. I was able to call in my preferences 150 days out, but that has now changed to 125. We had Cabanna 3. It was perfect.  We (myself and DH along with our DD and DS), are all adults, but wanted to be near the action, so we chose the Family Beach. I would be happy to answer any questions. Our room was 12526.


----------



## AndyR

trishy said:


> Question: When I called concierge to request a cabana I was told they are only taking requests at 125 days out. Does anyone have a link to an official "150 day out" policy?



No, but that's what they told me. We can start 'calendering' items at 125 and book at 120.

Andy


----------



## AlexandNessa

trishy said:


> Question: When I called concierge to request a cabana I was told they are only taking requests at 125 days out. Does anyone have a link to an official "150 day out" policy?



There was never an official policy.  Honestly, it's not a big deal.  You contact concierge at 125 days, you PIF prior to your booking window opening, and your requests are auto-uploaded into the system prior to the window being open for platinum cruisers.  We got the exact cabana we requested, and we contacted concierge at 125 days.


----------



## debces

Actually, the 150 day policy was official for about three months. We lucked out. But I agree, if you are concierge, just call in at 125 days out with your requests and the magic occurs. Enjoy!


----------



## trishy

Thanks so much for your replies. I feel a lot better about it now. We will see what happens on Thursday. Still very excited about the trip even if we don't get a cabana.


----------



## emilyann415

Anyone know if the new cabanas are open and being used yet?  Same amenities, same price?


----------



## Uncleromulus

AlexandNessa said:


> Personally, I like the Family Beach cabanas better because of the private beach.   The SB cabanas do not have one.



BUT--the whole area at Serenity is very quiet and laid back due to the absence of screaming and yelling kids.

So the Private Beach isn't REALLY necessary--


----------



## Uncleromulus

phinz said:


> This past cruise was our first time at CC and we got a cabana. We also did concierge. We'll never go without again. I didn't care about bicycling, waterslides, floats, snorkeling, parasailing, etc. I just wanted to relax and read my book in the shade with a light breeze blowing and no sand in my shoes.
> 
> Then again I didn't even go in to St. Thomas (BTDT and not all that interested) and I didn't stay on the rock in Sint Maarten for very long either. I preferred spending time on the boat.



Exactly how we like things--we didn't get off at Cozumel, spent only an hour off at Costa Maya--and the highlight of our Port Time at Grand Cayman was lunch at Margaritaville.

Concierge and a Cabana were perfect for us!!


----------



## gometros

Uncleromulus said:
			
		

> BUT--the whole area at Serenity is very quiet and laid back due to the absence of screaming and yelling kids.
> 
> So the Private Beach isn't REALLY necessary--



And don't forget, the cabanas at SB are $100 less.

Sandy
Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards


----------



## AlexandNessa

Uncleromulus said:


> BUT--the whole area at Serenity is very quiet and laid back due to the absence of screaming and yelling kids.
> 
> So the Private Beach isn't REALLY necessary--



Let's face it ... no Cabana is really necessary, LOL.  However, the family beach is a bit less rocky than SB.  Also, since only families with cabanas are on the private beach, there isn't anyone (accidentally or not) wandering into yours to check it out.  Or setting up their chairs in front of your cabana.

It's just our preference.


----------



## Subi WRX

debces said:


> Actually, the 150 day policy was official for about three months. We lucked out. But I agree, if you are concierge, just call in at 125 days out with your requests and the magic occurs. Enjoy!


 

My understanding was that it was just a trial they were running, and shoreside concierge determined that the 150 day prebooking of requests wasn't necessary.  I agree.  Whether you give them your requests at 125 days or 150 days, you still get what you want.  Concierge requests get uploaded to the system before it opens up to platinums.  On our recent cruise, all cabanas were sold out right at midnight.  Concierge got them all.  There were none left for platinums.


----------



## Uncleromulus

AlexandNessa said:


> Let's face it ... no Cabana is really necessary, LOL.  However, the family beach is a bit less rocky than SB.  Also, since only families with cabanas are on the private beach, there isn't anyone (accidentally or not) wandering into yours to check it out.  Or setting up their chairs in front of your cabana.
> 
> It's just our preference.



Understood. 

Actually at Serenity (at least from Cabana 19) there was a walkway and plenty of room between the cabana and the actual beach. 

So no danger at all of anyone setting up shop exactly right outside the cabana.


----------



## AlexandNessa

gometros said:


> And don't forget, the cabanas at SB are $100 less.
> 
> Sandy
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards



150$ now (399$ v. 549$).  Our cabana for October lists the new price.



Uncleromulus said:


> Understood.
> 
> Actually at Serenity (at least from Cabana 19) there was a walkway and plenty of room between the cabana and the actual beach.
> 
> So no danger at all of anyone setting up shop exactly right outside the cabana.



Appreciate this feedback.  Thank you.  There isn't as much info on the SB cabanas.  Was there room for you to set up your own chairs there to get some sun and be in the sand?


----------



## Beermam42

Now that I have been there and seen the locations and what is offered save your money and time.  Their are enough chair and lounge chairs for everyone. 
Plenty of space to swim float and do what ever you want.  Every thing you want are or need is in easy reach.  

They are first all assigned to Concieair and if any not taken you get a shot. 

Serenity beach is great,  plenty to space to go every thing without children.

I am not a beach person but all in our party including me had a great time. 

If you want to snorkel suggest you may want to bring your own gear this is pricey for how easy it would be to bring a couple of sets of flippers and mask if this is your thing.  Went on tour St Thomas Snorkeling and it was also great.  It was a punch out on my bucket list.  First Time.


----------



## Uncleromulus

AlexandNessa said:


> 150$ now (399$ v. 549$).  Our cabana for October lists the new price.
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate this feedback.  Thank you.  There isn't as much info on the SB cabanas.  Was there room for you to set up your own chairs there to get some sun and be in the sand?



Thats exactly what we wanted to avoid Much nicer just walking to the beach, taking a swim, then a quick shower and relaxing on our cabana lounge chairs.

The beach had plenty of room--but no shade. By 11:00 there wasn't an umbrella to be had on the entire beach.

To add we aren't beach people anymore. Too much sun damage from early years out in the sun all day at Ocean City Md


----------



## MacII

Anyone ever stayed in Cabana #2? Got any thoughts, opinions or better yet photos of it? We wanted something further down but were assigned #2. I kind of think it really doesn't matter, I mean it's still a cabana but I was curious to hear what anyone who has stayed in #2 had to say.

Thanks,


----------



## Allabouthemouse

We recently cruised with my father who has a bad knee so we requested cabana 2 specifically for the proximity to cookies too and the restrooms. We loved how convenient it was to the bike rentals and snorkeling as well. What we did not love was how close the beach was to the family beach and how darn annoying it was to hear the lifeguard whistle to swimmers to stay off the ropes and out of the Cabana beach and water. That made it harder to pretend that I was washed up on my own private beach .  That really was a minor annoyance.  The floats and inner tubes were very conveniently placed to our right as we walked down the oath from the cabana to the beach but did not obstruct our view.   We walked down the beach to our right so that we could have more room on the beach away from the more crowded "public"  beach but also because the family in Cabana 1 was at capacity.  This gave all of us a bit more room to spread out.  We loved the layout of the cabana path and how the cabana itself was very private but with a great view. The hammock was off the the left surrounded by trees and bushes which made for a very nice shady spot to take an after lunch nap.  We shared a common path with Cabana 3 but it really was not a problem in terms of privacy or noise. The cabana itself was in great condition and is the same layout as the other cabanas on the family beach.  I am sorry we don't have pictures to post.   We have had cabanas 3 and 16 in the past. We prefer the lower number ones for convenience and because the higher number cabanas front water that becomes very shallow at low tide. Any cabana from 2-7 are awesome. You will love it - wish we were there now!


----------



## gometros

AlexandNessa said:
			
		

> 150$ now (399$ v. 549$).  Our cabana for October lists the new price.



Even better :

Sandy
Sent from my SCH-I535 using DISBoards


----------



## clemsonlongs

Allabouthemouse said:


> We recently cruised with my father who has a bad knee so we requested cabana 2 specifically for the proximity to cookies too and the restrooms. We loved how convenient it was to the bike rentals and snorkeling as well. What we did not love was how close the beach was to the family beach and how darn annoying it was to hear the lifeguard whistle to swimmers to stay off the ropes and out of the Cabana beach and water. That made it harder to pretend that I was washed up on my own private beach .  That really was a minor annoyance.  The floats and inner tubes were very conveniently placed to our right as we walked down the oath from the cabana to the beach but did not obstruct our view.   We walked down the beach to our right so that we could have more room on the beach away from the more crowded "public"  beach but also because the family in Cabana 1 was at capacity.  This gave all of us a bit more room to spread out.  We loved the layout of the cabana path and how the cabana itself was very private but with a great view. The hammock was off the the left surrounded by trees and bushes which made for a very nice shady spot to take an after lunch nap.  We shared a common path with Cabana 3 but it really was not a problem in terms of privacy or noise. The cabana itself was in great condition and is the same layout as the other cabanas on the family beach.  I am sorry we don't have pictures to post.   We have had cabanas 3 and 16 in the past. We prefer the lower number ones for convenience and because the higher number cabanas front water that becomes very shallow at low tide. Any cabana from 2-7 are awesome. You will love it - wish we were there now!




Thanks for this detailed account! We have cabana 2 this Sept and we requested a low number because we have a 4 year old and 22 mo old and need to be closer to the restrooms and food too. Sounds like my girls will enjoy the location!


----------



## My Gal Minnie

I have been away for a while so please excuse me as I am sure this is a repeat question. How far in advance can I book a cabana being a Gold member? Thank you!


----------



## dizneeat

My Gal Minnie said:


> I have been away for a while so please excuse me as I am sure this is a repeat question. How far in advance can I book a cabana being a Gold member? Thank you!



105 days before your cruise


----------



## My Gal Minnie

dizneeat said:


> 105 days before your cruise



Thanks!


----------



## mytripsandraces

Has anyone tried to book the new larger cabana?  I think it might be the new cabana 21 on the family beach?  How much is it and how many people does it hold?  Thanks!


----------



## Poohbear 64

mytripsandraces said:


> Has anyone tried to book the new larger cabana?  I think it might be the new cabana 21 on the family beach?  How much is it and how many people does it hold?  Thanks!



 I called DCL regarding Cabana 21 because it is an option for my August 2 sailing, but is labeled as CAB 21 SER.  I was told it is at Serenity Bay, it doesn't list a price, says price is pending.  I couldn't even reserve it, I was able to go through the steps,  picked the adults but it wouldn't let me pick the kids in our group, then it wouldn't process the request. I gave up.


----------



## Uncleromulus

Poohbear 64 said:


> I called DCL regarding Cabana 21 because it is an option for my August 2 sailing, but is labeled as CAB 21 SER.  I was told it is at Serenity Bay, it doesn't list a price, says price is pending.  I couldn't even reserve it, I was able to go through the steps,  picked the adults but it wouldn't let me pick the kids in our group, then it wouldn't process the request. I gave up.



If it is on Serenity Beach you would not be allowed to take kids there in any case--


----------



## Linda67

Poohbear 64 said:


> I called DCL regarding Cabana 21 because it is an option for my August 2 sailing, but is labeled as CAB 21 SER.  I was told it is at Serenity Bay, it doesn't list a price, says price is pending.  I couldn't even reserve it, I was able to go through the steps,  picked the adults but it wouldn't let me pick the kids in our group, then it wouldn't process the request. I gave up.



I really hope that DCL are giving you the correct info
We booked CAB 21 SER a couple of days ago, thinking it was a Serenity Bay Cabana.  
When reading another thread, people were saying that the cabanas are being re-numbered and number 21 will be the new double sized cabana on the family beach
I sent DCL an email to check the location of my booking but haven't heard back yet
It is odd that this particular cabana is named differently to the others and also odd that is says price is pending 
It's still showing up in my confirmed daily activities so I am crossing my fingers that I have booked a Serenity Bay cabana


----------



## Doingitagain

They could be looking up the old #21, which is Serenity Bay.  Aren't they renumbering?

I called in months ago to book Cabana 21 on Serenity Bay, the old numbering system.  Now it still shows one port adventure with the passenger name, but it doesn't say Cabana any more.  I called DCL and they had the web people check and they say it is still there.

Perhaps they are in transition renumbering and moving.


----------



## taswira

Linda67 said:


> I really hope that DCL are giving you the correct info
> We booked CAB 21 SER a couple of days ago, thinking it was a Serenity Bay Cabana.
> When reading another thread, people were saying that the cabanas are being re-numbered and number 21 will be the new double sized cabana on the family beach
> I sent DCL an email to check the location of my booking but haven't heard back yet
> It is odd that this particular cabana is named differently to the others and also odd that is says price is pending
> It's still showing up in my confirmed daily activities so I am crossing my fingers that I have booked a Serenity Bay cabana


I think DCL IT has the wrong info online, and that the CM was just passing on what she sees on the computer. I think IT mislabeled that cabana with the "SER," instinctively identifying it with the current 21 on SB. There is nothing special about #21 on SB except that DCL holds it back to assign. It is no different and not worth any more than the other SB cabanas. The fact that CAB 21 SER says "Price to be determined" for various ages means most likely it is the NEW double sized one on the FB and the IT people made yet another mistake. Not being able to book under-18 is probably because they DID label it SER. 

DCL makes its own confusion. Instead of renumbering, I think they should have made entirely new designations for those new cabanas.


----------



## Linda67

If CAB21 SER is one of the new ones, I wonder why non of the other new ones is showing?
Hopefully they will reply to my email soon and I will report back


----------



## taswira

Linda67 said:


> If CAB21 SER is one of the new ones, I wonder why non of the other new ones is showing?
> Hopefully they will reply to my email soon and I will report back


Who knows? All I know is that #21 at SB is no different from the other SB cabanas and would not have special pricing, and that they would certainly not allow kids (for which they also have the "Price to be determined" column) in an adult beach cabana. This, plus that the new "double sized" cabana WILL warrant new (outrageous I'm sure) pricing.


----------



## taswira

Hopefully when they reply to you they will be VERY specific, and not just take a quick look online and answer "Yes, you have Serenity Bay Beach cabana #21," without first doing more research and being able to tell you WHY the "Price is to be determined!"


----------



## Linda67

taswira said:


> Hopefully when they reply to you they will be VERY specific, and not just take a quick look online and answer "Yes, you have Serenity Bay Beach cabana #21," without first doing more research and being able to tell you WHY the "Price is to be determined!"


I hope so to!
That's why I emailed rather than called


----------



## taswira

Linda67 said:


> I hope so to!
> That's why I emailed rather than called


So often they tend to answer with a "standard reply" whenever possible, which is why I hope they won't simply verify that you have #21 on what appears to be SB. If they can't answer why it shows "Price to be determined," you should keep digging for the reason.

Please post here as soon as you find out anything.


----------



## RedSox68

Arrgggh, my brain hurts    I tried skimming all 142 pages but am not clear on suggested cabana numbers and whether they are referring to FB or SB in some cases.

This will be our 10th Disney cruise and we have decided to treat ourselves to a cabana (if we can get one), but it has to be at SB as we cannot afford FB.  

Soooo, what numbers does everyone suggest as the best location?  I do not want to be too close to the action (Cookies or restrooms).  Thanks much.


----------



## gometros

RedSox68 said:
			
		

> Arrgggh, my brain hurts    I tried skimming all 142 pages but am not clear on suggested cabana numbers and whether they are referring to FB or SB in some cases.
> 
> This will be our 10th Disney cruise and we have decided to treat ourselves to a cabana (if we can get one), but it has to be at SB as we cannot afford FB.
> 
> Soooo, what numbers does everyone suggest as the best location?  I do not want to be too close to the action (Cookies or restrooms).  Thanks much.



On SB, it doesn't make much of a difference. There are four and they're all relatively close to each other. And the cabana attendant will take you to the facilities in a golf cart.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards


----------



## Linda67

taswira said:


> So often they tend to answer with a "standard reply" whenever possible, which is why I hope they won't simply verify that you have #21 on what appears to be SB. If they can't answer why it shows "Price to be determined," you should keep digging for the reason.  Please post here as soon as you find out anything.



Just realised that I never updated!
DCL emailed to say the my reservation for CAB21 SER was indeed cabana 21 on Serenity Bay 
I then emailed them again regarding the cost and they sent a long email quoting the price at $399 and detailed every thing that was included
It's just a regular cabana on SB that's often held back but DCL have begun releasing it for on-line booking now.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Linda67 said:


> Just realised that I never updated!
> DCL emailed to say the my reservation for CAB21 SER was indeed cabana 21 on Serenity Bay
> I then emailed them again regarding the cost and they sent a long email quoting the price at $399 and detailed every thing that was included
> It's just a regular cabana on SB that's often held back but DCL have begun releasing it for on-line booking now.



So it's currently cabana 21 - did they tell you what number it's going to be?  (I'm guessing 25?)


----------



## taswira

Linda67 said:


> Just realised that I never updated!
> DCL emailed to say the my reservation for CAB21 SER was indeed cabana 21 on Serenity Bay
> I then emailed them again regarding the cost and they sent a long email quoting the price at $399 and detailed every thing that was included
> It's just a regular cabana on SB that's often held back but DCL have begun releasing it for on-line booking now.


Thanks. I booked Cabana #20 for my upcoming cruise, but while on the phone with DCL recently I asked what was going on with #21 because it was still listed, presumably available, but with the "price to be determined" and for ALL age categories. The CM checked it out, even with her manager, and no one could determine why it was still showing when apparently it was not able to be booked (at that time). So I figured maybe Concierge was still holding it back until after boarding, as they used to. 

Yet you and others have managed to book it, so something strange is definitely going on. The CM I spoke with was passing on info about the situation to higher-ups and the web team to try to get things resolved. It should not be listed any differently than the other SB cabanas. I still think it's the future renumbering that's throwing a wrench in the (website) works.


----------



## phinz

That would make sense with me, since the new family beach cabanas will have to be numbered later.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

phinz said:


> That would make sense with me, since the new family beach cabanas will have to be numbered later.



I'm thinking that they should "number" the Serenity Bay ones with the alphabet.  And use numbers on the Family beach ones.  That way, if there is any future expansion, they won't have this problem.

It would also make it clearer which location the cabana is located if it has a number or a letter.


----------



## phinz

Agreed. And I'll take Cabana A every time.


----------



## lorimay

Linda67 said:


> Just realised that I never updated!
> DCL emailed to say the my reservation for CAB21 SER was indeed cabana 21 on Serenity Bay
> I then emailed them again regarding the cost and they sent a long email quoting the price at $399 and detailed every thing that was included
> It's just a regular cabana on SB that's often held back but DCL have begun releasing it for on-line booking now.



Glad to hear this, I just saw it available for our Nov.1st cruise and grabbed it hoping it was SB, its just hubby and me this time no kids or grandkids.
I figured it was going to be the new big one with a huge price tag that will go along with it.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Henlady

I was able to book Cabana 21 SER when I checked in at 105 days as a gold member for our Nov 10th cruise.  I was surprised to see that that was the ONLY cabana available, and after reading what had been posted here, wasn't sure if I'd be able to get it.  But when I clicked on it, and selected "check availability" it came up as available for us so I booked it.


----------



## RedSox68

Where do the cabana options show up when it is your time to book?  Are they under the port adventures link?


----------



## Bettyscruise

RedSox68 said:


> Where do the cabana options show up when it is your time to book?  Are they under the port adventures link?



Yes, on the CC day.


----------



## imzadiangel

Hi,

Sorry about this I tried to skin the thread but there were quite a lot of posts to go through. Does anyone know what the current procedure is for booking the wheelchair accessible cabana (as I understand it only number one is wheelchair accessible, none of the ones on Serenity Bay?)

We are getting close to our booking window, and I don't know if I will be able to book online, or if I will have to book on board.


----------



## miztressuz

imzadiangel said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry about this I tried to skin the thread but there were quite a lot of posts to go through. Does anyone know what the current procedure is for booking the wheelchair accessible cabana (as I understand it only number one is wheelchair accessible, none of the ones on Serenity Bay?)
> 
> We are getting close to our booking window, and I don't know if I will be able to book online, or if I will have to book on board.



According to the Disney disabilities guidebook "Cabana #1 is accessible; please see Guest Services or Port Adventures onboard for availability." so it can't hurt to call up Port Adventures and see if there's an interest list before hand. Unless something has changed recently, it can't be booked online.

http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/ships-activities/ships/services/guests-with-disabilities/
Under "Additional Accessibility Information" on the right are the Guidebooks for each ship, the Castaway Cay page is the same on all.


----------



## RedSox68

Henlady said:


> I was able to book Cabana 21 SER when I checked in at 105 days as a gold member for our Nov 10th cruise.  I was surprised to see that that was the ONLY cabana available, and after reading what had been posted here, wasn't sure if I'd be able to get it.  But when I clicked on it, and selected "check availability" it came up as available for us so I booked it.



I am soooo confused.  My 105 days was today at 12:01 am.  All the cabanas (of course) were gone.  However, this CAB21 SER was listed under the activities.  I clicked it, added to cart and confirmed.  It got approved -- with no price or description of whether it is on family or adult beach.  HOWEVER, I went online this morning and, while it is confirmed in my activities, it is STILL listed under activities on the Castaway Cay as available!   

I emailed Disney about it and am waiting for a reply.


----------



## Doingitagain

RedSox68 said:


> I am soooo confused.  My 105 days was today at 12:01 am.  All the cabanas (of course) were gone.  However, this CAB21 SER was listed under the activities.  I clicked it, added to cart and confirmed.  It got approved -- with no price or description of whether it is on family or adult beach.  HOWEVER, I went online this morning and, while it is confirmed in my activities, it is STILL listed under activities on the Castaway Cay as available!
> 
> I emailed Disney about it and am waiting for a reply.



Other posters have written this as well.  Evidently you will see it as available since you booked it, but no one else will see it as available.  So not to worry, hope it turns out that you have what you wanted!  My guess is that it is the last cabana on Serenity Bay, the adult only beach.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

RedSox68 said:


> I am soooo confused.  My 105 days was today at 12:01 am.  All the cabanas (of course) were gone.  However, this CAB21 SER was listed under the activities.  I clicked it, added to cart and confirmed.  It got approved -- with no price or description of whether it is on family or adult beach.  HOWEVER, I went online this morning and, while it is confirmed in my activities, it is STILL listed under activities on the Castaway Cay as available!
> 
> I emailed Disney about it and am waiting for a reply.



If you have a Cabana booked, it will always show "available" for you.  But not to others.  I've read they do that so you can make changes to that reservation if you want.


----------



## RedSox68

So I pulled off the impossible -- I got a cabana  !!!!!   

I am stunned and beyond happy.  After 9 Disney cruises, this was our big splurge and we felt we've earned it.  Thanks for your responses.


----------



## Henlady

Cabana 21SER is the last cabana on the adult beach. I checked with DCL and it is priced at $399 just like the other cabanas at Serenity Bay.  It will show up as available only to you since 
you booked it.  It will NOT show as available to anyone else.  Congratulations on getting a Cabana.


----------



## Henlady

RedSox68 said:


> So I pulled off the impossible -- I got a cabana  !!!!!
> 
> I am stunned and beyond happy.  After 9 Disney cruises, this was our big splurge and we felt we've earned it.  Thanks for your responses.



Congrats on your cabana.  This is cruise #9 for us, but our first splurge at booking a cabana.  We were invited to share with friends at their cabana last Sept and fell in love with "cabana life".


----------



## RedSox68

Henlady said:


> Cabana 21SER is the last cabana on the adult beach. I checked with DCL and it is priced at $399 just like the other cabanas at Serenity Bay.  It will show up as available only to you since
> you booked it.  It will NOT show as available to anyone else.  Congratulations on getting a Cabana.



AWESOME.    Thanks


----------



## RedSox68

Is there a map anywhere that shows the cabanas on the beaches?


----------



## Henlady

RedSox68 said:


> Is there a map anywhere that shows the cabanas on the beaches?



Not sure about a map, but cabana 18 is past the massage cabanas, then 19 and 20 are side by side, 
then 21 is a bit past 20 kind of off to itself.


----------



## RedSox68

Henlady said:


> Not sure about a map, but cabana 18 is past the massage cabanas, then 19 and 20 are side by side,
> then 21 is a bit past 20 kind of off to itself.



Did I read somewhere that they take you to your cabana in a cart?  And is #21 a long walk back to the BBQ (or do they help you with that)?


----------



## geekboy

I stayed in Cabana #20SER (Serenity Bay).  You check-in for your cabana right near where they drop off for the tram.  They will drive you by golf cart to your cabana.  There is a "call" button inside the cabana and your host/hostess will tell you to press that if you need anything, including going to lunch!

I don't think it's that long of a walk, but when you carry food back form the BBQ to your cabana... it may seem like along walk!  (Our host actually waited for us while we grabbed BBQ and then drove us back to our Cabana!)


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

RedSox68 said:


> Is there a map anywhere that shows the cabanas on the beaches?











U. Family beach.

V Adult beach.


----------



## rosaciri

Does anyone know how you can actually book a cabana.

We did the western carribean cruise on the Fantasy and we were online the minute we were able to book our port adventures and we could never get a cabanam(we checked regiously every day until our cruise departed even while on the cruise).

We are planning our second cruise now and would luv to get a cabana while at Castaway Cay - any suggestions on how we can do this once DCL opens bookings for adventures while at ports?  Many thanks


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

rosaciri said:


> Does anyone know how you can actually book a cabana.
> 
> We did the western carribean cruise on the Fantasy and we were online the minute we were able to book our port adventures and we could never get a cabanam(we checked regiously every day until our cruise departed even while on the cruise).
> 
> We are planning our second cruise now and would luv to get a cabana while at Castaway Cay - any suggestions on how we can do this once DCL opens bookings for adventures while at ports?  Many thanks



First thing to note they are very limited very few and in high demand.

You book via the port adventures for castaway cay at your booking window,

125> 120 days per cruise Concierge cruisers can request them, often all gone at this time.
120 pre cruise Concierge and a Platinum cruisers can book them online, often all gone at this time.
Gold can book at 105 days and Silver at 90 days and anyone left, new cruisers at 75 days.

Keep looking as some people cancel.


----------



## Doingitagain

We had cabanas 21 and 20 on Serenity Bay.  All four cabanas on Serenity Bay are in one spot,  18 and 19 are closer together than the others, but none of them are that much further from the entrance than the others.

At Serenity Bay, you check in at the cabana hut and they have you wait on the chairs by the massage huts.  But it isn't a long walk.  We had a large group, so some walked and the grandparents took the golf cart.  Walking from the ship is way longer than the short walk to the cabanas from the tram stop at Serenity Bay.

Some of our group walked from the ship to avoid tram waits (you have to take two trams to get to Serenity Bay).  We had requested a golf cart for the grandparents to take them from the ship since the trams would be difficult,  we got different answers from people on where to catch it, and waited in the heat and got moved around until the nice gentleman at Marge's Barges called one for us and told us to wait (which, unfortunately, had to be on the sun and the grandparents were melting).  Thank goodness we were taking them to a Cabana.

Do not bring towels, unless you are having an activity before you go to Serenity Bay.  The cold towels in the ref./cooler were so nice on the hot day!  Snacks were the same bags of chips you get Blythe quick service on the ship, plus some granola bars. 

There is a buzzer in the cabana to call the host if you need something.

We walked to lunch, it wasn't far and you can walk on the road/bike path behind the cabanas.  Walking on the sand would have been more difficult.


----------



## JaKyNyNe

Has anyone been to Cabana #17 that you can share? TIA


----------



## DsMomma

We went on a cruise in Feb, and just booked another for November. While at Castaway we seen new Cabanas being built beside the one we were staying in. Does anyone know when the new Cabanas will be open? I booked a Cabana for Nov but if the new ones are complete I would love to try them


----------



## Unforgiven

The cabanas on Serenity Bay have been re-numbered to 22, 23, 24 and 25 (25 is at the far end)

I would guess they will be building more on the Family beach hence the re- numbering.

We had booked cab21_ ser and received cabana 25


----------



## pkmingo

Unforgiven said:


> The cabanas on Serenity Bay have been re-numbered to 22, 23, 24 and 25 (25 is at the far end)
> 
> I would guess they will be building more on the Family beach hence the re- numbering.
> 
> We had booked cab21_ ser and received cabana 25



Was this recently?  Did you concierge book it for you or did you catch it online?  If you did, did it have the price online or was it one of the newer bookings with price to be determined, etc listed?    If you have any pictures of #21 cabana and or view would love to see them.  Was that one very far to walk to beach?
Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## tinkattu6

Our family is finally old enough to go to the adult beach and we are going to try for a cabana here.  I do have a couple of questions: Are you able to pick up snorkel equipment on the Adult beach?  Is there a restaurant there for lunch and do they have ice cream and soda machines??
Thanks ahead for any info!


----------



## Dug720

tinkattu6 said:


> Our family is finally old enough to go to the adult beach and we are going to try for a cabana here.  I do have a couple of questions: Are you able to pick up snorkel equipment on the Adult beach?  Is there a restaurant there for lunch and do they have ice cream and soda machines??
> Thanks ahead for any info!



Can't answer about the snorkel equipment, but yes, there is a place for lunch for all SB guests (not just cabana people) at the entrance to SB. And yes, they have the ice cream and soda machines. I understand it is very much like the family beach places - but they also have ribs and sometimes steaks (and I've heard rumors of some type of seafood but never investigated as I'm in the "Fish are friends. NOT food." camp).


----------



## Unforgiven

pkmingo said:


> Was this recently?  Did you concierge book it for you or did you catch it online?  If you did, did it have the price online or was it one of the newer bookings with price to be determined, etc listed?    If you have any pictures of #21 cabana and or view would love to see them.  Was that one very far to walk to beach?
> Thanks so much for the info!



Yes, last Saturday 23rd August.

Bought it online in July price was TBA.

Ill post some pics tomorrow, only just got back to the UK.

About 3 steps to the beach


----------



## bbn1122

Had our first Cabana this past Saturday......loved it!

My husband said he thought it was worth every penny and made the day!
We were at CC  4 years ago with out one.   We do not cruise every year, so on our next cruise in probably 3 years, we will get a Cabana again.


----------



## pkmingo

Unforgiven said:


> Yes, last Saturday 23rd August.
> 
> Bought it online in July price was TBA.
> 
> Ill post some pics tomorrow, only just got back to the UK.
> 
> About 3 steps to the beach



That is so exciting!!!  We are booked with the TBA notes so very excited to hear from someone who has already sailed with it!  Glad to hear about walk to beach, I thought I had read you had to go down to #19 and then to beach.  Cant wait to see your pictures once you are settled.  Thank you so much!!


----------



## tinkattu6

Dug720 said:


> Can't answer about the snorkel equipment, but yes, there is a place for lunch for all SB guests (not just cabana people) at the entrance to SB. And yes, they have the ice cream and soda machines. I understand it is very much like the family beach places - but they also have ribs and sometimes steaks (and I've heard rumors of some type of seafood but never investigated as I'm in the "Fish are friends. NOT food." camp).



Great news about ice cream and soda machines   and thanks for answering so quickly!!!

Does anyone else know if there is snorkel equipment on SB?


----------



## RedSox68

tinkattu6 said:


> Our family is finally old enough to go to the adult beach and we are going to try for a cabana here.  I do have a couple of questions: Are you able to pick up snorkel equipment on the Adult beach?  Is there a restaurant there for lunch and do they have ice cream and soda machines??
> Thanks ahead for any info!



Actually, I have that same question about the snorkel equipment -- is there a place on Serenity to rent it?  

And I got a confirmation from DCL that yes, we did indeed snag CAB 21 on Serenity.  Still calling it Cabana 21 though and it is still listed as pending.  Read somewhere that there is one cabin on Serenity that they hold for weddings -- so maybe this is it and that's why it wasn't listed with the other cabanas on the port adventures page    Either way, I'm still stunned I got one on first night.  I should play the lottery now


----------



## gometros

RedSox68 said:
			
		

> Actually, I have that same question about the snorkel equipment -- is there a place on Serenity to rent it?



Not on SB. There's only one place to rent snorkel equipment, at Gil's Fins.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using DISBoards


----------



## jcjen519

We are able to get a family beach cabana for our December cruise and I noticed last night that 21 was available on sb. I also noticed that cabana 16 is not listed as available or taken. I believe our cabana was one held back by shoreside because I only emailed them in the last few days to get it. I wonder if 16 is as well.


----------



## RedSox68

jcjen519 said:


> We are able to get a family beach cabana for our December cruise and I noticed last night that 21 was available on sb. I also noticed that cabana 16 is not listed as available or taken. I believe our cabana was one held back by shoreside because I only emailed them in the last few days to get it. I wonder if 16 is as well.



What sailing are you on?  Hoping that SER 21 showing availability isn't my cruise


----------



## jllambrecht

Don't mind me. Just trying to get some posts in. Thanks.


----------



## Bdunn

You can get grilled mahi at the bbq near SB in addition to ribeyes; however, the ribeyes are very thin and usually over-cooked.


----------



## LoveMickey

gometros said:


> On SB, it doesn't make much of a difference. There are four and they're all relatively close to each other. And the cabana attendant will take you to the facilities in a golf cart.
> 
> Where is the Cabana attendant?  We've been to SB a number of times and don't remember seeing a Cabana attendant.  Is he at the entrance to the FB cabanas?
> 
> Cancel this question, found my answer.  We got Cabana 25 on SB  - guess that is the previous #21 and the farthest down.


----------



## RedSox68

LoveMickey said:


> gometros said:
> 
> 
> 
> On SB, it doesn't make much of a difference. There are four and they're all relatively close to each other. And the cabana attendant will take you to the facilities in a golf cart.
> 
> Where is the Cabana attendant?  We've been to SB a number of times and don't remember seeing a Cabana attendant.  Is he at the entrance to the FB cabanas?
> 
> Cancel this question, found my answer.  We got Cabana 25 on SB  - guess that is the previous #21 and the farthest down.  [/QUOTEY]
> 
> You got the best one on SB (in our opinion)!  Yes, we had booked SER21 and it was very confusing when we arrived and they told us we had SER25.  They had been renumbered between booking and arrival. But this cabana is not only the furthest down, but has the most space between the cabana next to you.  The other three were very close, but we felt like we were all by ourselves.  The attendants runs around in a golf cart on the path behind the cabanas.  All we had to do was ring a button -- for drinks, bathroom breaks, lunch, anything.  He was terrific and we felt it was well worth the money.  The day we were there the water was freezing (coldest we've ever seen in 8 visits), so we really enjoyed lounging around the cabana, having the ability to change clothes and putting our stuff in a safe.  The furniture was very comfortable.  Only "complaint" was that the bike path behind us allows families through, so you heard a lot of kids. I was really surprised by that.  But if we can get it again in 2016, we're going to try!
> 
> [Never found out what happened, but the attendant was telling us that he couldn't get the people in one of the cabanas to leave].
Click to expand...


----------



## hanscarlet

Anyone stay at the new family beach cabanas #18-21?  We were able to secure #18 tonight (Super Excited!!) but since they are so new, not finding a lot online.... I'll be sure to take a lot of pics and post a trip report on it when we get back, we sail in April


----------



## hildai

We were able to book Family Cabana #19 but it would only allow me to add the 4 people in our cabin, no one else.  We are a group of 11 with linked reservations.  I'm a little confused because I thought the Family Cabanas were supposed to hold larger groups????


----------



## DisDoc

Hello, we were lucky enough to be one of the first on the Fantasy to be able to use the huge cabana 21 when we sailed on the 1/17 cruise.  Cabana 21 is the only one of the new cabana that is larger.  We had a party of 12.  It is double in size, had 2 refrigerators, safes, and even had a huge dining table.  It was a huge space.  I believe the price of 21 was $799 for up to 10 people, then $50 pp up to 16.  18-20 still have a limit of 10 people.


----------



## hildai

Thank you DisDoc for your reply!  Can I ask how you were able to book Cabin 21 since I don't even see it listed on the Sold Out list for our cruise in April.  I was able to secure Cabins 19 & 20 for our group but I rather have #21 since we could all be together and it would end up cheaper for a group of 11.


----------



## hanscarlet

disdoc... how was the landscaping at the new one? all the pictures I am seeing are new where they were unfinished and it was unclear that there was any private beaches or landscaping... are cabanas 18-21 have some "privacy" like the "old" ones? they seemed close together but it is hard to tell

hildai, i don't have much experience with cabanas but from what I understand, a max of 6 guests can be in a cabana (although I thought I read potentially 10 for an added charge but maybe not)... but cabana 21 is supposed to hold parties bigger than 6, it's the only one so not sure it will be available for booking?


----------



## oklamomof4boys

I was just able to book 18 and 20 for our March cruise.  I am so excited!  I'm going to cancel one- any opinions which one might be preferable?


----------



## DisDoc

We got it by having good luck.  We had 3 staterooms in our party, I had been following the availability of concierge rooms on our cruise.  All 3 rooms upgraded at port to concierge, when we were at the concierge reception, we enquired about to availability off the new larger cabana, since it was rumored to have been used the week before.  Kemisha looked it up and said we could have it.  18-21 are not as spaced out as the rest.  They don't have quite the same secluded feeling as when we had 7 on a previous cruise.  21 sort of resembles an over the water bungalow as it sits on stilts along with 20.  The water also got deeper quite a bit sooner than with the beach in front of the older cabanas.  I just bring these things up because they stick out in my mind.  We had a great time, the cabana was huge, beautiful and a great experience, well worth the money spent, especially when we had 6 kids ranging from 18 months to 7 yrs.   It was our favorite day of the cruise.


----------



## KLK622

I just booked #18 for our cruise in March.  It wouldn't let me book more than 4 people, but we have 5 in our group.  I plan to call Disney tomorrow because I thought you could have up to 6 people in the cabana on the family beach.


----------



## DisDoc

I would go for 18, 20 and 21 are quite close due to the angle they are sitting and the restricted area rope that goes out at an angle coming from 21


----------



## phinz

oklamomof4boys said:


> I was just able to book 18 and 20 for our March cruise.  I am so excited!  I'm going to cancel one- any opinions which one might be preferable?



I'd keep 18. Closer to everything.


----------



## slaclandry

hildai said:


> Thank you DisDoc for your reply!  Can I ask how you were able to book Cabin 21 since I don't even see it listed on the Sold Out list for our cruise in April.  I was able to secure Cabins 19 & 20 for our group but I rather have #21 since we could all be together and it would end up cheaper for a group of 11.



Can you tell me your experience booking two cabanas?  I am hoping to book 2 for our group. Are you able to click on 2 or did you have to book one at a time? Thanks!!


----------



## poison ivy

hildai said:


> We were able to book Family Cabana #19 but it would only allow me to add the 4 people in our cabin, no one else.  We are a group of 11 with linked reservations.  I'm a little confused because I thought the Family Cabanas were supposed to hold larger groups????





KLK622 said:


> I just booked #18 for our cruise in March.  It wouldn't let me book more than 4 people, but we have 5 in our group.  I plan to call Disney tomorrow because I thought you could have up to 6 people in the cabana on the family beach.



Online only has the capability to assign the guests in 1 stateroom to each cabana.   But the entire cabana is yours so there's no need to have all the names registered in advance.  When you board you can add/change however many guests you need up to the maximum.  It can't be done ahead of time.


----------



## poison ivy

DisDoc said:


> We got it by having good luck.  We had 3 staterooms in our party, I had been following the availability of concierge rooms on our cruise.  All 3 rooms upgraded at port to concierge, when we were at the concierge reception, we enquired about to availability off the new larger cabana, since it was rumored to have been used the week before.  Kemisha looked it up and said we could have it.  18-21 are not as spaced out as the rest.  They don't have quite the same secluded feeling as when we had 7 on a previous cruise.  21 sort of resembles an over the water bungalow as it sits on stilts along with 20.  The water also got deeper quite a bit sooner than with the beach in front of the older cabanas.  I just bring these things up because they stick out in my mind.  We had a great time, the cabana was huge, beautiful and a great experience, well worth the money spent, especially when we had 6 kids ranging from 18 months to 7 yrs.   It was our favorite day of the cruise.



Do you have any pictures you can share?  I know we have all been hoping to see the interior of #21.


----------



## poison ivy

hanscarlet said:


> Anyone stay at the new family beach cabanas #18-21?  We were able to secure #18 tonight (Super Excited!!) but since they are so new, not finding a lot online.... I'll be sure to take a lot of pics and post a trip report on it when we get back, we sail in April



CAMBoyz just posted some exterior shots of 18-21 on this thread where we were recently discussing the cabanas : http://www.disboards.com/threads/dream-concierge.3376714/page-9


----------



## hildai

poison ivy said:


> Online only has the capability to assign the guests in 1 stateroom to each cabana.   But the entire cabana is yours so there's no need to have all the names registered in advance.  When you board you can add/change however many guests you need up to the maximum.  It can't be done ahead of time.


Thank you Poison Ivy!! This was my next question .  . . How do I add the other two cabins/ family members to our cabana since we have 4 in one and 3 in one next door? I still have 4 more people to add. 
Not sure if we'll keep them since it's going to cost us over $1100 for the two cabanas and #21 would be $849 for 11 people?? I'll need to talk this over with my sister and the rest of our group! Thanks again for the help


----------



## poison ivy

hildai said:


> Thank you Poison Ivy!! This was my next question .  . . How do I add the other two cabins/ family members to our cabana since we have 4 in one and 3 in one next door? I still have 4 more people to add.
> Not sure if we'll keep them since it's going to cost us over $1100 for the two cabanas and #21 would be $849 for 11 people?? I'll need to talk this over with my sister and the rest of our group! Thanks again for the help



IMO you only need 1 for your group size.  We had 7 adults in Cabana #4 and we were very comfortable and easily spread out.  We had 8 adults and an infant a 2nd time in the same cabana.  There will always be some of you enjoying the beach, some enjoying the water, some possibly biking or snorkeling and some in the cabana.  We never felt crowded at all.

I posted some pics of us all settled in and enjoying the cabana on the dream concierge thread here: http://www.disboards.com/threads/dream-concierge.3376714/page-8


----------



## cashe

can anyone address tides in may or just in general? i have been searching for pictures or info as to what to expect when it goes out (we are in cabana #15). I don't want to just be staring at sand from the cabana lol. plus I'm starting to get concerned that i chose a cabana too far from everything. I didn't have 2 bad ankles when i chose 15 lol. I want more privacy but I guess I didn't expect to see such drastic tidal changes. How long is the tide out? I found some info regarding tides in may and it looks like high tide will be around 8am to 9 and low tide will be around 130pm. Will it be out till we have to leave? 

Thanks!


----------



## Weedy

The tides change depending on the moon. Here is a chart: http://tides.mobilegeographics.com/calendar/year/2033.html

The moon causes the different tides: http://home.hiwaay.net/~krcool/Astro/moon/moontides/


----------



## cashe

Weedy said:


> The tides change depending on the moon. Here is a chart: http://tides.mobilegeographics.com/calendar/year/2033.html
> 
> The moon causes the different tides: http://home.hiwaay.net/~krcool/Astro/moon/moontides/



thank you. we will be there during a full moon and it states that tides then are very high and very low. ugh. i don't know what to do now! ha!


----------



## phinz

Tides are a relative thing. We're not talking Bay of Fundy tides that far south. Heck, they aren't near as extreme as Charleston tides. We're talking about 3 feet difference between high and low.


----------



## cashe

ok then that helps a lot, i'm guessing that sand bar no longer gets consumed by the tides like the pictures that i'm seeing from years past.. 

LOL @ bay of fundy.


----------



## mybatmobile87

cashe said:


> can anyone address tides in may or just in general? i have been searching for pictures or info as to what to expect when it goes out (we are in cabana #15). I don't want to just be staring at sand from the cabana lol. plus I'm starting to get concerned that i chose a cabana too far from everything. I didn't have 2 bad ankles when i chose 15 lol. I want more privacy but I guess I didn't expect to see such drastic tidal changes. How long is the tide out? I found some info regarding tides in may and it looks like high tide will be around 8am to 9 and low tide will be around 130pm. Will it be out till we have to leave?
> 
> Thanks!



For what it's worth, this was the view from cabana 15 two weeks ago.


----------



## hanscarlet

poison ivy said:


> CAMBoyz just posted some exterior shots of 18-21 on this thread where we were recently discussing the cabanas : http://www.disboards.com/threads/dream-concierge.3376714/page-9


Awesome! thank you poison ivy and camboyz! Even though the vegetation is lacking, I am still pumped! I can't wait!


----------



## cashe

mybatmobile87 said:


> For what it's worth, this was the view from cabana 15 two weeks ago.


I don't see a picture?


----------



## mybatmobile87

cashe said:


> I don't see a picture?



The word "this" is a link to the picture


----------



## cashe

mybatmobile87 said:


> The word "this" is a link to the picture


Omg it's been a LONG day. LOL. I'm night blind and trying to read on the ipad in the dark no less. 

Thank you so much!!!  That's perfect!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

cashe said:


> Omg it's been a LONG day. LOL. I'm night blind and trying to read on the ipad in the dark no less.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!  That's perfect!



It's not just you.  This very issue has already been asked about (as in "Please make links a more obvious size/color") on the Tech board.  Now, whether something gets done about it ..... who knows?

Some of us have older eyes and can't see discreet differences well.


----------



## sweetpee_1993

PrincessShmoo said:


> It's not just you.  This very issue has already been asked about (as in "Please make links a more obvious size/color") on the Tech board.  Now, whether something gets done about it ..... who knows?
> 
> Some of us have older eyes and can't see discreet differences well.


If I'm lazy & don't put on my glasses I can't see much of anything.  Nevermind well.  LOL!


----------



## cashe

Bumping for those still looking for pics of new cabanas


----------



## phinz

cashe said:


> I don't see a picture?


----------



## reddog1473

Can you get a pack n play for the cabana? Wasn't re so i thought i would ask.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

reddog1473 said:


> Can you get a pack n play for the cabana? Wasn't re so i thought i would ask.



I believe so.


----------



## js

phinz said:


>



Thank you for this picture. On my iphone 6 plus WITH glasses and need all the help I can get!

Is this SB or FB and what cabana is this? I want to request this cabana. Thank you!


----------



## cashe

Cabana 15 on FB. I have it in May. I will report back!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

js said:


> Thank you for this picture. On my iphone 6 plus WITH glasses and need all the help I can get!
> 
> Is this SB or FB and what cabana is this? I want to request this cabana. Thank you!



If you can zoom in on the picture, you'll see the Cabana # sign (backwards) says "15". So, on the Family Beach.


----------



## js

cashe said:


> Cabana 15 on FB. I have it in May. I will report back!





PrincessShmoo said:


> If you can zoom in on the picture, you'll see the Cabana # sign (backwards) says "15". So, on the Family Beach.



Thank you both!  This looks like a great location. Is hat correct? I would LOVE to go to SB but I do not like how the cabanas are so far from the beach. Do you all agree and is 15 a sougjt after cabana?


----------



## cashe

They have added 18-21 on FB. I was told by concierge that 17 is kept reserved for weddings. I just wanted to be away from the hustle and bustle but then started to worry I was too far. I was going to switch but I've read that the volleyball court is in front of 11-14. I think the lower numbers go faster than the higher numbered ones. I've read that 9 & 10 have the best views of the ship.

Eta: lower #s go faster because I think people want to be closer to restrooms and food


----------



## phinz

I don't consider the SB cabanas to be too far from the beach. Judge for yourself. You can click and drag this picture for a 360* view.

https://www.thesphere.com/474513


----------



## poison ivy

reddog1473 said:


> Can you get a pack n play for the cabana? Wasn't re so i thought i would ask.



Yes you can.


----------



## mybatmobile87

I have enjoyed cabana 15 both times I've had it. It's a bit more away from the crowds and quieter. It is a longer walk but if you don't mind walking then it's a very nice location.


----------



## cashe

bump


----------



## VbChristy

reddog1473 said:


> Can you get a pack n play for the cabana? Wasn't re so i thought i would ask.


We just cruised in January and they had it all set up for us with the bedding in there too. My son slept great and it was windy with some banging sounds from shade cover knocking back and forth but he was out cold for his normal nap time.


----------



## cashe

bump


----------



## brios86

How fast do cabanas book up? We can start reserving at 90 days so I don't think if I should even get my hopes up.


----------



## over50visits

brios86 said:


> How fast do cabanas book up? We can start reserving at 90 days so I don't think if I should even get my hopes up.



Try, of course, but from discussions on this board I wouldn't get my hopes up for the family beach. For Serenity Bay, on a cruise last year we had a cabana and the other three were empty!


----------



## ewerstruly

I tried with no luck to get one on our May 25 cruise. I still keep checking every day. Silver level. I heard they were booked/sold out long before I was able to reserve. There was one on the adult beach when my booking window opened, but we have 3 kiddos.


----------



## grammie12

cashe said:


> bump



Thank you!! ;-)


----------



## calker

We were unable to book a cabana on Serenity Beach when our window opened (as all were booked), so we booked a cabana on the family beach.  I check several times a day for a Serenity Bay cabana.  If one becomes available I will book it and release the resevation for the family beach.  So keep checking - you never now when one will be available.


----------



## MelInAZ

I don't understand tides very well (Arizona gal here), but this was the view from Cabana 15 on the Family Beach on 3/15/15 around 10:00 am or so local time (my family were marveling at all the jellyfish in the water). The water seemed to be this low for the entire day. We loved the peace and quiet though, it was great! The only other people in the lagoon were guests from the grand cabanas (or whatever the giant ones are called).


----------



## cashe

MelInAZ said:


> I don't understand tides very well (Arizona gal here), but this was the view from Cabana 15 on the Family Beach on 3/15/15 around 10:00 am or so local time (my family were marveling at all the jellyfish in the water). The water seemed to be this low for the entire day. We loved the peace and quiet though, it was great! The only other people in the lagoon were guests from the grand cabanas (or whatever the giant ones are called).


Was the water "swim able" with the jelly fish?! I learned there's a huge wedding party going to be in all the large cabanas on the end. I hope it's a nice retreat. Dh's mom passed away suddenly today. We leave next Monday. Its not going to be the "party" I had imagined but still a vacation. Thx for the picture!


----------



## MelInAZ

Cashe - Yes there were kids and adults in and out of the lagoon all day and we never heard any yelps or cries. We asked the lifeguard about them and he said they were young (about 3" across) and pretty harmless. He said that sometimes in the warmer months he'd be on a lifeguard tower in the snorkel area and see people swimming among dozens of them without a problem. There were probably 15 - 20 jellyfish in that quadrant of the lagoon - most would bury back down in the sand until disturbed. We only noticed what they were when one was swimming.  

I imagine that it will still be quiet for you - the large cabanas are quite a distance away from 15 - across the lagoon area, almost kitty-corner from this photo. I'm sorry to hear of your MIL's passing - I hope you have a nice trip considering the circumstances.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

brios86 said:


> How fast do cabanas book up? We can start reserving at 90 days so I don't think if I should even get my hopes up.


Most go before or at 120 days in my experience.


----------



## js

cashe said:


> Was the water "swim able" with the jelly fish?! I learned there's a huge wedding party going to be in all the large cabanas on the end. I hope it's a nice retreat. Dh's mom passed away suddenly today. We leave next Monday. Its not going to be the "party" I had imagined but still a vacation. Thx for the picture!



Im so sorry about your mother in law.


----------



## wdwmama19

We just got off the Wonder on Friday. I went straight to Guest Services as soon as we boarded to inquire about the waitlist and it turned out that there were 3 open ones! We were so excited. We got Cabana 14. It was wonderful. I highly recommend a cabana, especially if you have a family.


----------



## Saradchopchi

HI! I just found this thread and am hoping to get some info on the cabanas. I was considering renting one for my cruise wedding on Serenity Bay. I'm glad I stumbled upon this thread to get more info! Thanks!


----------



## JLMDisneyCruise

I just changed my SB to FB number 12, has anyone been in this one? And how is the view etc? Thanks


----------



## GoofyTraci

sorry so late in trying to find out this info. We have 3 adults and a 16yr old. How much are they and where would be a good place for us next to the slide thingy. Please and thank you I have to book tonight


----------



## PrincessShmoo

GoofyTraci said:


> sorry so late in trying to find out this info. We have 3 adults and a 16yr old. How much are they and where would be a good place for us next to the slide thingy. Please and thank you I have to book tonight


*CABANAS (*eff 12/18/14 price* w/Bahamas 7.5% VAT)*
Family beach:  $549 *$590.18*

  Cabana #21 $ 899 *$966.43*

Serenity Bay:  $399 *$428.93*

Price includes up to 6 guests on the Family Beach and up to 4 guests on Serenity Bay, additional $50 per person (plus VAT) up to a Maximum of 10 guests.  Cabana #21 on Family Beach price is for up to 10 people with a $50 per person additional up to a maximum of 16.


----------



## GoofyTraci

thank you


----------



## DisneyQuartet

Does the stateroom category you book affect when you are able to book things like the Cabana?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

DisneyQuartet said:


> Does the stateroom category you book affect when you are able to book things like the Cabana?


Only in that Concierge rooms can book at the earliest time (120 days out), vs all other rooms are limited to whatever Castaway Club level booking window day is applicable to that room.


----------



## PackYourPixieDust

JLMDisneyCruise said:


> I just changed my SB to FB number 12, has anyone been in this one? And how is the view etc? Thanks


I've been in this one and reserved it again for an upcoming cruise. We loved it. It was further from the food but quieter because it was further down.  It's near the little swimming lagoon.  There's good folliage but not any that block a view.


----------



## gometros

PrincessShmoo said:


> Only in that Concierge rooms can book at the earliest time (120 days out), vs all other rooms are limited to whatever Castaway Club level booking window day is applicable to that room.



I just want to add to what Shmoo answered in case the term is unfamiliar to you. Castaway Club is something you are automatically enrolled in after your first cruise, so what determines your booking window (other than concierge), is how many cruises give sailed, not what category you are booked in. There are four categories, platinum (10 cruises or more), gold (5 cruises or more) and silver (1 cruise or more),and finally first timer.


----------



## The Sasquatch

JLMDisneyCruise said:


> I just changed my SB to FB number 12, has anyone been in this one? And how is the view etc? Thanks



I have pics in my thread "Dream 4/15..."

12 is awesome


----------



## LCoulter

I assume you pay in full for the cabana if you manage to snag one when your booking window opens up?  Since I'm Silver, my booking window for the cabana is 90 days?  I guess I don't stand a chance to get one though....have any Silver's been able to book one?

Finally, what is cancellation policy?  Do you get full refund?


----------



## gometros

LCoulter said:


> I assume you pay in full for the cabana if you manage to snag one when your booking window opens up?  Since I'm Silver, my booking window for the cabana is 90 days?  I guess I don't stand a chance to get one though....have any Silver's been able to book one?
> 
> Finally, what is cancellation policy?  Do you get full refund?



You don't pay until in advance, only until you cruise. And if you cancel before the cruise, you won't get charged. I don't recall the exact cancellation policy if it has to be before the cruise or a certain number of days before castaway cay. Also, you will get charged no matter the weather if the ship stops at Castaway Cay, but not if it can't dock.


----------



## disney789

LCoulter said:


> I assume you pay in full for the cabana if you manage to snag one when your booking window opens up?  Since I'm Silver, my booking window for the cabana is 90 days?  I guess I don't stand a chance to get one though....have any Silver's been able to book one?
> 
> Finally, what is cancellation policy?  Do you get full refund?


I'm silver also and when I recently did my online check in I was surprised there was one cabana left.


----------



## phinz

gometros said:


> You don't pay until in advance, only until you cruise. And if you cancel before the cruise, you won't get charged. I don't recall the exact cancellation policy if it has to be before the cruise or a certain number of days before castaway cay.



IIRC, it's three days before you cruise, which I believe is th same as any other excursions. We have cancelled on board before because my father's hip was hurting so badly that he didn't even want to go ashore so we cancelled. They had somebody on the waiting list who took it so we didn't pay a dime. If they don't have anybody who will take it then you will wind up paying for it whether you use it or not.


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

gometros said:


> You don't pay until in advance, only until you cruise. And if you cancel before the cruise, you won't get charged. I don't recall the exact cancellation policy if it has to be before the cruise or a certain number of days before castaway cay. Also, you will get charged no matter the weather if the ship stops at Castaway Cay, but not if it can't dock.



You have 3 days before the cruise to cancel and you won't get charged, after that you are charged the full price of the cabana unless the ship doesn't dock on Castaway Cay.


----------



## gometros

ILoveMyKellen said:


> You have 3 days before the cruise to cancel and you won't get charged, after that you are charged the full price of the cabana unless the ship doesn't dock on Castaway Cay.



You said that last part about not docking  so much more succinctly than I did. Thanks


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

PrincessShmoo said:


> *CABANAS (*eff 12/18/14 price* w/Bahamas 7.5% VAT)*
> Family beach:  $549 *$590.18*
> 
> Cabana #21 $ 899 *$966.43*
> 
> Serenity Bay:  $399 *$428.93*
> 
> Price includes up to 6 guests on the Family Beach and up to 4 guests on Serenity Bay, additional $50 per person (plus VAT) up to a Maximum of 10 guests.  Cabana #21 on Family Beach price is for up to 10 people with a $50 per person additional up to a maximum of 16.



*Update for FB -*

Seasonal pricing for regular FB cabanas - March thru September - $599 *$643.93*


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> *Update for FB -*
> 
> Seasonal pricing for regular FB cabanas - March thru September - $599 *$643.93*


Yes, we know.  That post you quoted was from 2 years ago.


----------



## Trera

Worth every penny to our family!!


----------



## dizneeat

Trera said:


> Worth every penny to our family!!



*Ours too!*


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

PrincessShmoo said:


> Yes, we know.  That post you quoted was from 2 years ago.



Yes, I know. This thread was brought back to life and that information had not been shared here yet.

I shared it for those who might find this thread rather than others with updated info.


----------



## twinmom108

I've read on these boards that there is now a restroom in the Family Beach Cabana area that is just for Cabana guests.  I've read that this restroom might be located between Cabanas 11 & 12.  Other posts say it's near Cabana 17.  Does anyone know the exact location of this restroom?  I'd really appreciate this information because we're bring my 86 year old MIL with us on our upcoming cruise & this info will help us plan on how to make this day work for her in the cabana.  Thanks!!


----------



## DCLDVC1

twinmom108 said:


> I've read on these boards that there is now a restroom in the Family Beach Cabana area that is just for Cabana guests.  I've read that this restroom might be located between Cabanas 11 & 12.  Other posts say it's near Cabana 17.  Does anyone know the exact location of this restroom?  I'd really appreciate this information because we're bring my 86 year old MIL with us on our upcoming cruise & this info will help us plan on how to make this day work for her in the cabana.  Thanks!!



Between 15 & 16


----------



## twinmom108

Got an email from DCL Shore Concierge Services and this is what they said:
*Disney Cruise Line Concierge Services* (Disney Cruise Line)

Oct 7, 4:59 PM EDT

Hello Sharon,

Thank you for your email and we are happy to assist. The restroom in the cabana area is near cabana 17 and 18. This will be approximately 2-3 minute walk from cabana 11.


----------



## DCLDVC1

twinmom108 said:


> Got an email from DCL Shore Concierge Services and this is what they said:
> *Disney Cruise Line Concierge Services* (Disney Cruise Line)
> 
> Oct 7, 4:59 PM EDT
> 
> Hello Sharon,
> 
> Thank you for your email and we are happy to assist. The restroom in the cabana area is near cabana 17 and 18. This will be approximately 2-3 minute walk from cabana 11.



I'm currently looking at a picture I took on a previous cruise and it's between 15 & 16.  Both of those cabanas are around 50' from the restroom. You can also see the exact location in relation to all of the cabanas on Google Earth.


----------

